# Drag-Lo Kustomz



## darkside customs

Whats up fellas. 
Aces'N'Eights and myself have started a small club and will be sending invites from time to time. 
We wanted to bring together a close knit group of people that share the same passion for bodydropped trucks, lowriders, and rat rods, kustoms, traditional rods, hell anything on wheels works

THE ROSTER

darkside customs
Aces'N'Eights
sdkid
chevyguy97
06150xlt
hockenberry
ptman2002
relaxednoma
TwistedFabrication
sdrodder
slammdsonoma
customforlife
Scur-rape-init
coleman9219
bowtiebadboy33
kykustoms
lowemo
ripgabby08
grimreaper69
bugs-one
ghettoluxury
dariusmather
cobra98
fastjimmy71
tunzafun
MRLOWRIDER305
brantstevens
MayhemKustomz
ErickaNjr
The list just keeps growin


----------



## rollinoldskoo

sounds sick... good luck


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15734773
> *sounds sick... good luck
> *


X2


----------



## Mr.1/16th

good luck brother's!  congratz


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

We appreciate that everyone.


----------



## [email protected]

congrats fellas!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 21 2009, 10:05 AM~15737011
> *CONGRATS AND GOOD LUCK HOMIES!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## ptman2002

model mini club. lol. cool idea.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 06:38 AM~15734745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas.
> Aces'N'Eights and myself have started a small club and will be sending invites from time to time.
> We wanted to bring together a close knit group of people that share the same passion for bodydropped trucks, lowriders, and rat rods.
> We consist of the following members so far:
> 
> darkside customs
> Aces'N'Eights
> Framedragger
> 
> We are and always will be a part of M.C.B.A, and that will not change. We just wanted to do something along the lines of how the 408 guys are doing with TableScrapers and reppin for M.C.B.A as well.
> 
> We just wanted to put ourselves out there for ya'll to see.
> *


good luck, hopefully 1 day my skills will be good enuff to rep a model car club.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

sounds cool...
http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq7/jas...20done20010.jpg


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx homies,we really appreciate the positive feedback.
Inthablood,great pic of the unfortunately burnt down spike truck.I hear it is in the worx of beung fully redone.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 21 2009, 05:41 PM~15738822
> *sounds cool...
> http://i428.photobucket.com/albums/qq7/jas...20done20010.jpg
> *


 :0 THAT SUCKS!!!! WHAT HAPPENED TO IT???


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 21 2009, 04:55 PM~15739526
> *:0 THAT SUCKS!!!!  WHAT HAPPENED TO IT???
> *


dude was drilling a hole in the fuel cell :uh:


----------



## sdrodder

congrats and good luck bro.


----------



## ElRafa

CONGRATS FELLAS GOOD LUCK HOMIES


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx bros.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 21 2009, 09:09 PM~15739963
> *dude was drilling a hole in the fuel cell  :uh:
> *


 :0 :twak:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Nov 22 2009, 12:22 PM~15744877
> *:0  :twak:
> *


X2, its all common sense


----------



## rollinoldskoo

kinda like a radical hopper built here once nicknamed Marshmallow because they lit up the car welding near the gas tank..... :uh:


----------



## bagds10

i remember the spike truck burning down. i saw it in a issue of mt or somewhere.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i saw it in MT..depressed me..loved how that fucker was built. Good thing its getting ressurected.

And congrats on the club, thought something like this would be a lil cool to do. Besides ya got a grade A set of guys started off! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2009, 11:38 PM~15734745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas.
> Aces'N'Eights and myself have started a small club and will be sending invites from time to time.
> We wanted to bring together a close knit group of people that share the same passion for bodydropped trucks, lowriders, and rat rods.
> We consist of the following members so far:
> 
> darkside customs
> Aces'N'Eights
> Framedragger
> 
> We are and always will be a part of M.C.B.A, and that will not change. We just wanted to do something along the lines of how the 408 guys are doing with TableScrapers and reppin for M.C.B.A as well.
> 
> We just wanted to put ourselves out there for ya'll to see.
> *


bad ass good luck


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yup...was reading on it the other night in streettrucks AGAIN...kinda was wanting to go the same way with my 1:1..but in fullsize & ext cab..lol.

Oh and thanks for the invite on this lil bodydropped custom crew..ill gladly enjoy being here :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 22 2009, 09:25 PM~15749886
> *yup...was reading on it the other night in streettrucks AGAIN...kinda was wanting to go the same way with my 1:1..but in fullsize & ext cab..lol.
> 
> Oh and thanks for the invite on this lil bodydropped custom crew..ill gladly enjoy being here :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea bro. Glad to have you on here also.

Roll Call
--------------------
darkside customs
Aces'N'Eights
FrameDragger
SlammdSonoma
sdkid


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Cool guys cant wait to see what yall build!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id imagine something with a tailgate to it :biggrin: 

i gotta find a bed for this build..it was a longbed but the bed got stepped on...might make it ext cab and a dually...which i dont think they make as a kit... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2009, 11:21 PM~15794135
> *id imagine something with a tailgate to it :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta find a bed for this build..it was a longbed but the bed got stepped on...might  make it ext cab and a dually...which i dont think they make as a kit... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:yes: :yes: 

http://www.scale-auto-style.com/f350sdually.php


----------



## darkside customs

Thats pretty sick


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Nov 26 2009, 11:07 AM~15789873
> *Cool guys cant wait to see what yall build!
> *


Where u been bro?? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks for the link..didnt know they were back in business. I may make something custom here since i do have two 99 lightning kits (parts & bodies) that i intend on using up.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 27 2009, 07:45 PM~15800009
> *thanks for the link..didnt know they were back in business.  I may make something custom here since i do have two 99 lightning kits (parts & bodies) that i intend on using up.
> *


HAHA just sent you a PM. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit..lol :wave: hey


----------



## shamrockshaker

:uh:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by shamrockshaker_@Nov 27 2009, 07:50 PM~15800050
> *:uh:
> *


Dude, do you have anything productive to say????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

here's a lil motivation both in 1:1 & in 1/24









a friend of mine in Louisiana has been building this for the past year & 1/2..nasty mofo!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2009, 09:21 PM~15794135
> *id imagine something with a tailgate to it :biggrin:
> 
> i gotta find a bed for this build..it was a longbed but the bed got stepped on...might  make it ext cab and a dually...which i dont think they make as a kit... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds like a good plan, but i'm sure u can pull it off with what ever u decide


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 27 2009, 06:02 PM~15800170
> *here's a lil motivation both in 1:1 & in 1/24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine in Louisiana has been building this for the past year & 1/2..nasty mofo!
> *


i hear these little rangers are a bitch to get to lay out like that?! guess that year and a half had something 2 do with that huh?!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 27 2009, 06:38 PM~15801037
> *i hear these little rangers are a bitch to get to lay out like that?! guess that year and a half had something 2 do with that huh?!
> *


There a bitch to lay cuz of the amount on neagative camber that they have when aired out. Usually ppl swap to a different front suspension. I kno cuz im gonna have a hell of a tyme wit mine :uh:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

toyota front clip all day


----------



## SlammdSonoma

as far as i know its not clipped, but thats the easiest way out on beams. Danes goin with 20's on this one eventually, the frames been completely redid with 2X3 steel tube, hes got like 75 pages on Rangerpowersporst.com.
I know how it is with beams as well, in layin frame on 20's but not body, though it looks like it is.








if i dont sell it, it'll be bodied over 22/24's

What ya building on dragger? pics?


----------



## FrameDragger

This is what im workin wit. 04 Edge Ranger. I need to get more current pics cuz its 6 inches lower all way around, top of the tire starting to tuck now. NO money rite now to do more to it :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

check out rangerpowersports.com, under adjustable lowered suspension--im loweredstranger on there, they can help when you have the questions.

Btw, nice ranger! :biggrin: 

but til its doored it wont look right!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 28 2009, 03:37 PM~15807128
> *check out rangerpowersports.com, under adjustable lowered suspension--im loweredstranger on there, they can help when you have the questions.
> 
> Btw, nice ranger! :biggrin:
> 
> but til its doored it wont look right!
> *


Haha thanks bro il hav to chk it out. And yea I kno I wont b satisfied til it laying doors lol :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Here's what I roll everyday :biggrin: 










































Sorry I took up alot of space.


----------



## bigdogg323




----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2009, 11:05 PM~15809155
> *Here's what I roll everyday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I took up alot of space.
> *


It's a Ford, but I like. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

nice rides, but too much blue oval in here for me!! LOL even though mazda is technically owned by ford now, but heres my mazda b4 ford took over!  








slowly comin along ,GD recession, good thing we got plastic 2 work on right guys!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2009, 12:10 AM~15750327
> *Hell yea bro. Glad to have you on here also.
> 
> Roll Call
> --------------------
> darkside customs
> Aces'N'Eights
> FrameDragger
> SlammdSonoma
> sdkid
> *


Adding a couple more to our crew:
06XLT150
chevyguy97
ptman2002
Welcome homies.


----------



## darkside customs

:wave: whats up fellas


----------



## chevyguy97

now it's time for a bow tie.









one of my trucks, still needs some work but some times i need a truck to be a truck with just a little custom. lol


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## darkside customs

That pretty nice. I always had a soft spot for the first gen s dimes and s-15's


----------



## grimreaper69

Ya'll wanna post up the 1:1's?????????

Ok , here's my Bowtie:










And my Trep:


----------



## chevyguy97

ok here is what can happen when you let your brother borrow your ride. he did this to my truck on thanksgiving day. he was pulling into the inlaws and a passing truck hit him going about 50mph, some girl on a cell phone, but he's ok. and the trucks totaled, but i hope to rebuild it back lower then every.


----------



## darkside customs

GODDAMMN.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 12:34 AM~15809848
> *ok here is what can happen when you let your brother borrow your ride. he did this to my truck on thanksgiving day. he was pulling into the inlaws and a passing truck hit him going about 50mph, some girl on a cell phone, but he's ok. and the trucks totaled, but i hope to rebuild it back lower then every.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Poor truck. Glad your bro is ok though.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok back to the toyz, this is the G.M.C. i just got done with for the DYNASTY CLUB BUILD OFF.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2009, 12:43 AM~15809931
> *ok back to the toyz, this is the G.M.C. i just got done with for the DYNASTY CLUB BUILD OFF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: I like the dooley you now call "sunkist" too.


----------



## darkside customs

That came out sick brother!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 28 2009, 10:03 PM~15810086
> *That came out sick brother!!
> *


no shit x2


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my daily dragger


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 11:18 AM~15811834
> *my daily dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 12:18 PM~15811834
> *my daily dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




this truck is toooo sick


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 10:18 AM~15811834
> *my daily dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that shit is bad as fu*k, are u for real, this is your ride, man that is awesome. drag that shit hard.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

yeah shes mine since mile 1 its an 06 and been laid out since 06 :0 :biggrin: 
couple past trucks


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 07:04 PM~15815487
> *yeah shes mine since mile 1 its an 06 and been laid out since 06  :0  :biggrin:
> couple past trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damn josh, what the fuck do u do for a living!? :0


----------



## INTHABLOOD

full time dad :biggrin: i might look for a job at the beginning of the year :uh: :biggrin: 
i try and build one and sell it for enough to build my next crazy idea i currently have a bodydropped toyota matrix xrs im building to sell.... i have another idea im itching to build.................... the 06 taco is getting rebuilt for 2010 will be done around march new suspension, paint, and interior


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good thruout..

getcha a sawzall and a crecent wrench, aint nuthin you cant fix on a damned ole S-10 with those two tools! :biggrin:

nice dragger ya got there--come on over to the house & BD my 150--and ill show ya a rearend bag setup that dont have link bars..lol


----------



## chevyguy97

u got some bad a$$ rides inthablood


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 09:45 PM~15816723
> *full time dad :biggrin:  i might look for a job at the beginning of the year :uh:  :biggrin:
> i try and build one and sell it for enough to build my next crazy idea i currently have a bodydropped toyota matrix xrs im building to sell.... i have another idea im itching to build.................... the 06 taco is getting rebuilt for 2010 will be done around march new suspension, paint, and interior
> *


WHERES PICS OF MATRIX FOCKER 

LOL

I WANNA SEE THAT


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 30 2009, 05:50 AM~15820046
> *WHERES PICS OF MATRIX FOCKER
> 
> LOL
> 
> I WANNA SEE THAT
> *


patience grasshopper :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass trucks brother. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

these 1:1 are cool but lets show layitlow what this club is all about.
lets do some kinda build, or show what people of the club are working on.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Nov 28 2009, 11:46 PM~15809950
> *:yes:  :thumbsup:  I like the dooley you now call "sunkist" too.
> *


this is the dooley that i now call SUNKIST.


----------



## darkside customs

Sunkist looks bad ass!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 30 2009, 01:36 PM~15822687
> *these 1:1 are cool but lets show layitlow what this club is all about.
> lets do some kinda build, or show what people of the club are working on.
> *


I couldn't agree more.
Here's 3 of my project trucks that need to get back to the bench one day.Hopefully soon.
First up
*Reflector Collector*


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good i like em trucks.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 30 2009, 02:42 PM~15822719
> *this is the dooley that i now call SUNKIST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a few of the things thats on my bench at the moment...

































a two for one ^ :biggrin: 

honda civic hatch--dynasty build off/hot import buildoff
1/12 chevy nomad
dodge lil red wagon
ext cab toyota truck with the civic


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 30 2009, 12:55 PM~15823296
> *Reflector Collector
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where'd u get the rims for this bro????


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 05:52 PM~15824882
> *Where'd u get the rims for this bro????
> *


Wes,the rims are from an AMT KenworthT600 kit.The tires are 23" pegasus'.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ok, so i went out & froze my ass off in my model room & got the lights almost done on the civic, also shaved up the front bumper so theres just one opening.

And i stumbled across my nomad rims--in my junk box. I have a 1/18 s-10 kit i hever have touched and these rims were gonna be put on it..til i realized they fit better on here. Also a side note, may be getting a custom steering wheel off of pink86regal for this project.

Heres how shes sittin--im aiming for this low or maybe a small lift in the rear.


























all the body lines where chrome is has been shaved for the most part.
Also brianstormed and thought of cutting the nomad roof off, saving it and building a 1/16th 55 chevy elcamino--but thats a FAR out there stretch. If i had another one of these kits, id do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## darkside customs

Dude, thats fuckin sick bro!!! Dont hack the roof, leave it like it is. Rims look 1,000 times better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, they definitely do. I also have an idea for the grille, its not gonna be a stock chromie piece when im done!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 08:37 PM~15827468
> *Dude, thats fuckin sick bro!!! Dont hack the roof, leave it like it is. Rims look 1,000 times better.
> *


agreed here, no roof hackin! i still like the sucide doors idea though!!! (HINT HINT FUCKIN DO IT!!!)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

uhmm k ..ill do it after you hinge a set :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 30 2009, 05:19 PM~15825796
> *Wes,the rims are from an AMT KenworthT600 kit.The tires are  23" pegasus'.
> *


Thanks bro Imma hav to get me a semi kit :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I might have to bust something open truck wise and start cutting.
I've only built one ( my first bodydropped ) truck.
Got a few choices.
Dodge D-50 that I started a while back
Ford Lightning newer version. not the old one. LOL
Chevy Dually


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 09:42 PM~15829203
> *I might have to bust something open truck wise and start cutting.
> I've only built one ( my first bodydropped ) truck.
> Got a few choices.
> Dodge D-50 that I started a while back
> Ford Lightning newer version. not the old one. LOL
> Chevy Dually
> *


Yea I remember a certain D-50 I was competing against :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 09:45 PM~15829230
> *Yea I remember a certain D-50 I was competing against  :biggrin:
> *


LOL
I almost forgot about that damn truck til I was cleanin shop and saw it in the bottom of the stash.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 09:47 PM~15829264
> *LOL
> I almost forgot about that damn truck til I was cleanin shop and saw it in the bottom of the stash.
> *


Bout time u finish it lol. Ur a few months past the deadline :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 21 2009, 07:09 PM~15739963
> *dude was drilling a hole in the fuel cell  :uh:
> *


So as I read through the new minitruckin' today.I found out that it was Mr.Saliba himself who drilled the hole in the fuel cell.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 09:52 PM~15829317
> *Bout time u finish it lol. Ur a few months past the deadline  :biggrin:
> *


I think after this Import Buildoff, Im gonna lay off the build offs for a minute. I have a problem finishing shit on time LOL


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 30 2009, 09:57 PM~15829385
> *I think after this Import Buildoff, Im gonna lay off the build offs for a minute. I have a problem finishing shit on time LOL
> *


Still havent seen more update on that either lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 30 2009, 09:40 PM~15828378
> *uhmm k  ..ill do it after you hinge a set  :0  :biggrin:
> *


u wanting some help, telling me 2 post pics of what i've done or jus talkin shit?! :biggrin: no open doors on the civic, but i did on "Toyitwityou" biooooootch! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 30 2009, 10:03 PM~15829455
> *Still havent seen more update on that either lol
> *


Thats because I started to get lazy on it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 30 2009, 11:17 PM~15829639
> *u wanting some help, telling me 2 post pics of what i've done or jus talkin shit?!  :biggrin: no open doors on the civic, but i did on "Toyitwityou" biooooootch!  :biggrin:
> *



ahh i see someones got jokes..LOL. naw im not worryin bout hinging shit when the stuff i build looks good without it being cut up. Besides once i cut it, i lose desire to do shit with it.

Anyways...a sneak peak of whats on the flipside of the year

































i built that frame in about an hour


----------



## darkside customs

Figured this could go in here.
Gonna try and lay this one out like its mocked up.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 10:08 PM~15838904
> *Figured this could go in here.
> Gonna try and lay this one out like its mocked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why TRY??? Just DO IT!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Well, then, Im gonna do it then. LOL


----------



## lowridermodels

lookin good wonder bread


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Mark. I appreciate that.


----------



## darkside customs

Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
Started workin on the frame a little bit. 
























Draggin' Ass Dually
Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 07:46 PM~15839472
> *Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
> My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
> Started workin on the frame a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draggin' Ass Dually
> Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bout time u pull that bak out lol. cant wait to c more on it, that dually looks good too


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Wes. Should I add the fender flares to the Dodge, or just keep it like it is??


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15839472
> *Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
> My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
> Started workin on the frame a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draggin' Ass Dually
> Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me likey :yes: i gotta get back to work. i started painting my sonoma but the paint didnt come out right and it started to crack and bubble. got discouraged after that. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 10:46 PM~15839472
> *Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
> My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
> Started workin on the frame a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draggin' Ass Dually
> Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now don't go losin interest in these ones too.


----------



## darkside customs

Nah, Im not gonna let that happen. LOL
Mostly everything I start gets done sooner or later. Thats why I wanna wait til the first of the year so I can knock out a couple builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hah..i got a D-50 i lost interest in as well..it lost its wheels and engine by sitting around too much too!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 11:01 PM~15839631
> *Nah, Im not gonna let that happen. LOL
> Mostly everything I start gets done sooner or later. Thats why I wanna wait til the first of the year so I can knock out a couple builds.
> *


Cool, cuz I'm gonna be watchin that dooley. :biggrin:


----------



## dyzcustoms

some nice projects in here  cant wait to see more


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 11:46 PM~15839472
> *Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
> My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
> Started workin on the frame a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draggin' Ass Dually
> Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice wheels :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 07:53 PM~15839547
> *Thanks Wes. Should I add the fender flares to the Dodge, or just keep it like it is??
> *


If u go fender flares, jus do mild ones


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 09:46 PM~15839472
> *Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
> My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
> Started workin on the frame a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draggin' Ass Dually
> Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin' good bro.


----------



## darkside customs

Waiting til the first of the year my ass :biggrin: 

Started workin a little bit on the D-50.
Call me one crazy sumbitch, but this 'n gonna get a 440 Six Pack.
Pics aint the best, my girl got my camera for the week while away on bizness.
So usin the old POS.


----------



## CHR1S619

Damn cousin! That little truck is gonna haulass!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 2 2009, 05:37 PM~15851143
> *Damn cousin! That little truck is gonna haulass!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. Ill hit u up in a few. Eatin some wings and fries right now. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 08:18 AM~15811834
> *my daily dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i love me some tacos - thats shit it fukin tite! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well ill repost this, it didnt get recognized the first time around i dont guess.

















went & got the paint for this one today. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I musta missed that one. Ranger is gonna be sick bro. 
24's??


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 09:51 PM~15852205
> *well ill repost this,  it didnt get recognized the first time around i dont guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went & got the paint for this one today. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, 24"s...but i have a set of 26"s for the rear that are also a tad wider that DO fit...but doubt i use them. Also the color is gonna flip the fuck out. Im changing out the bed with the new ranger kit i just got, so ui can use the tailgate ( this one dont have one). 

I was hoping to use this as the minitruckin build but, hell i can build a frame in about an hour...

this is what an hour and a mitre saw will get ya


----------



## EVIL C

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15839472
> *Here's a sneak at whats comin in January.
> My little D-50 roadster is finding its way back on the bench.
> Started workin on the frame a little bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draggin' Ass Dually
> Wheel wells cut out, and a hole in the bed floor and sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me likey already!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2009, 08:53 PM~15839547
> *Thanks Wes. Should I add the fender flares to the Dodge, or just keep it like it is??
> *


no flares!! keep it they way it is!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2009, 07:51 PM~15852205
> *well ill repost this,  it didnt get recognized the first time around i dont guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went & got the paint for this one today. :biggrin:
> *


maybe cuz its a ford!? JK lookin good!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i did the flares on it..if your wanting to lay body, you cant with flares!..thats like taking a lift kit & putting it on upside down hoping it'll be a bodydrop..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

HAHAHAHA

I know. 
No flares


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 09:18 AM~15811834
> *my daily dragger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on your photo in minitruck mag from the scrapin the coast show.. truck looks sick


----------



## importmadness

just wanted to tell everyone what a awesome club this is...i know i will keep my eye on this topic...hopefully someone can show me how to do bodydrops and c-notches to my up coming projects


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 4 2009, 06:12 PM~15874558
> *congrats on your photo in minitruck mag from the scrapin the coast show.. truck looks sick
> *


thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 4 2009, 06:14 PM~15874574
> *just wanted to tell everyone what a awesome club this is...i know i will keep my eye on this topic...hopefully someone can show me how to do bodydrops and c-notches to my up coming projects
> *



its not hard. ive thought about doin a how-to on how i do mine..but there is variants to a C-notch. Bodydrops..easy way to do that is throw away ALL of your chassis, then build a frame..instant bodydrop. ^^ my ranger is like that now :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2009, 08:12 PM~15875768
> *its not hard.  ive thought about doin a how-to on how i do mine..but there is variants to a C-notch.  Bodydrops..easy way to do that is throw away ALL of your chassis, then build a frame..instant bodydrop.  ^^ my ranger is like that now :biggrin:
> *


tru dat, just some interior bucket mods and ur good 2 go!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

like i praise by.... GET A FUCKING DREMEL!! solve all your problems


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2009, 10:26 PM~15875920
> *like i praise by.... GET A FUCKING DREMEL!!  solve all your problems
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15875920
> *like i praise by.... GET A FUCKING DREMEL!!  solve all your problems
> *


LOL its the model world sawzall!! plastics mealts easy though, so be careful!! :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

my drimel pooped out on me i had the rechargeable one ...i use a plasma cutter AKA candle heated blade :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 4 2009, 09:30 PM~15877051
> *LOL its the model world sawzall!! plastics mealts easy though, so be careful!!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea it is. The best investment I ever made. But I need to get some more cut off wheels :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 4 2009, 10:32 PM~15877069
> *my drimel pooped out on me i had the rechargeable one ...i use a plasma cutter AKA candle heated blade  :biggrin:
> *


AKA big risk taker with some skillz! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my XPR 400 became aPOS in a few days, runs great but cant chuck anything and make it hold without it slipping, so i got a cordless 7.3. :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

i end up eating and wearing too much styrene and plastic with the drimel :biggrin: so files and blades for me


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 5 2009, 10:28 AM~15879551
> *i end up eating and wearing too much styrene and plastic with the drimel  :biggrin:  so files and blades for me
> *


x2  lol


----------



## darkside customs

Getting things together for my dually.
Found some rims for it. Better than the Pete 359 rims.


----------



## chevyguy97

rims look good.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 02:16 AM~15886160
> *Getting things together for my dually.
> Found some rims for it. Better than the Pete 359 rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rims look good bro.What are they off of?


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks guys. Jeremy, they are off of a Italeri Pete 379.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i was gonna say the italians look good on there :biggrin: 

the ranger got some paint, but im seeing the ghost effects comin back from the bodyline, so back to bodywork again. :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 02:16 AM~15886160
> *Getting things together for my dually.
> Found some rims for it. Better than the Pete 359 rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hay when u get ready to put this dually on the back burner, i will take it off your hands. when u get tired of it u let me know first, i need another dually. BAD.lol

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

No way. Dually will never leave my home. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

:thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002

i got a crew cab in the works. and also another ex cab dually both slammed on semis. keep the pics coming of your progress darkside.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just flashin some color in here


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good Brian.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2009, 10:16 AM~15886160
> *Getting things together for my dually.
> Found some rims for it. Better than the Pete 359 rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those wheels......

WOW


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 07:43 PM~15850308
> *Waiting til the first of the year my ass :biggrin:
> 
> Started workin a little bit on the D-50.
> Call me one crazy sumbitch, but this 'n gonna get a 440 Six Pack.
> Pics aint the best, my girl got my camera for the week while away on bizness.
> So usin the old POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be a crazy ass build brother! thought of a color yet?


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2009, 05:43 PM~15850308
> *Waiting til the first of the year my ass :biggrin:
> 
> Started workin a little bit on the D-50.
> Call me one crazy sumbitch, but this 'n gonna get a 440 Six Pack.
> Pics aint the best, my girl got my camera for the week while away on bizness.
> So usin the old POS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


had dat from sum time now


----------



## chevyguy97

ok club what are we doing, are we going to do some kinda build off to show LAYITLOW what DRAG-LO KUSTOMS is all about. just a thought, maybe some kinda build after the new year or somthing. just thinking out loud. lol, got a ford ranger dieing to get outa the box. lol


----------



## jose510ss

ey darkside
heres update on da sonoma
took da roll pan off and made a new one got da bed ready for da system and got a 350 on it i dint like da little v6 oh and a cowl


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ that fucker is rough!

we need some kind of build-off, even if i dont finish mine in time :biggrin: 
and PLEASE NO IMPORTS--im tired of lookin at em now! :uh:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 10 2009, 11:27 AM~15937050
> *ey darkside
> heres update on da sonoma
> took da roll pan off and made a new one got da bed ready for da system and got a 350 on it i dint like da little v6 oh and a cowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got anymore pics of that front bumbper. i never seen it before


----------



## jose510ss

i made dat bumper


----------



## jose510ss

heres some old pics


----------



## lowridermodels

THAT BUMPER IS FROM THE GMC KIT!


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Dec 10 2009, 05:18 PM~15940472
> *THAT BUMPER IS FROM THE GMC KIT!
> *


its a sonoma


----------



## sdkid

that part in the front of the bumper were it looks like a grill insert goes looks sick. how you do that?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Dec 9 2009, 03:32 PM~15928351-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats gonna be a crazy ass build brother! thought of a color yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother. Im never sure on a color for anything these dayz. I might do it up in orange. Paint is still up in the air on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:07 AM~15936829
> *ok club what are we doing, are we going to do some kinda build off to show LAYITLOW what DRAG-LO KUSTOMS is all about. just a thought, maybe some kinda build after the new year or somthing. just thinking out loud. lol, got a ford ranger dieing to get outa the box. lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im down for that. I got a lightning that I should work on, either that or start my Sonoma that I cut the doors open on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 10:27 AM~15937050
> *ey darkside
> heres update on da sonoma
> took da roll pan off and made a new one got da bed ready for da system and got a 350 on it i dint like da little v6 oh and a cowl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goddamn how many colors was it before? LOL, Still looks to be a sick build. Im diggin that front end on it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 02:33 PM~15939432
> *^^ that fucker is rough!
> 
> we need some kind of build-off, even if i dont finish mine in time :biggrin:
> and PLEASE NO IMPORTS--im tired of lookin at em now! :uh:
> *


No shit, Im tired of lookin at mine already.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 02:33 PM~15939432
> *^^ that fucker is rough!
> 
> we need some kind of build-off, even if i dont finish mine in time :biggrin:
> and PLEASE NO IMPORTS--im tired of lookin at em now! :uh:
> *


Sounds like a new year build off :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Dec 10 2009, 08:16 PM~15942433
> *Sounds like a new year build off  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hell yeah!!!! im so down for that


----------



## grimreaper69

HMM............Club build-off or can anyone join? I'm itchin to build my 454 since I have the suspension parts and engine now.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2009, 06:33 PM~15939432
> *^^ that fucker is rough!
> 
> we need some kind of build-off, even if i dont finish mine in time :biggrin:
> and PLEASE NO IMPORTS--im tired of lookin at em now! :uh:
> *






WTF? WHATS THE SENCE OF HAVEING A BUILD OFF WITH A ATTITUDE LIKE THAT?



YOU DONT NEED ANOTHER BUILD OFF, YOU NEED TO FINISH SOMETHING ALREADY! ITS BEEN WHAT? 2 YEARS NOW SENCE YOU FINISHED A WHIP :uh: 




GONNA START CALLIN YOU UNDEADSANOMA AROUND HURR


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2009, 06:43 PM~15941291
> *Thanks brother. Im never sure on a color for anything these dayz. I might do it up in orange. Paint is still up in the air on my end.
> Im down for that. I got a lightning that I should work on, either that or start my Sonoma that I cut the doors open on.
> Goddamn how many colors was it before? LOL, Still looks to be a sick build. Im diggin that front end on it.
> No shit, Im tired of lookin at mine already.
> *


i had build it 5 times already i dont get tire off rebuilding it :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 10 2009, 09:17 PM~15942446
> *hell yeah!!!! im so down for that
> *


X3
I've got a 72 blazer with no 4wd suspension.With a whole lotta inspiration to go along with it.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 10 2009, 08:59 PM~15943851
> *X3
> I've got a 72 blazer with no 4wd suspension.With a whole lotta inspiration to go along with it.
> *


I SHOULD PULL OUT MY BLAZER KIT THAT IS ALL OPENED UP


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2009, 10:21 PM~15944144
> *I SHOULD PULL OUT MY BLAZER KIT THAT IS ALL OPENED UP
> *


and ima try to finish my noma and get cracken on my 76 chevy truck and my 67 impy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Yeah I'm going to finish up my rat rod build,then get back to building some of my draggers.I can't paint anymore 'cuz of the frickin wonderful winter weather we get here in the great white north.So I will be trying to build 3-5 full custom frames this winter.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 10 2009, 09:43 PM~15944391
> *Yeah I'm going to finish up my rat rod build,then get back to building some of my draggers.I can't paint anymore 'cuz of the frickin wonderful winter weather we get here in the great white north.So I will be trying to build 3-4 full custom frames this winter.
> *


Well you know I got the paint on the rat for you so your covered there.


----------



## sdkid

heres my 67 impy. just a mock up. saving this one till i finish my sonoma. thats my main focus right now. i gotta strip off the paint from the noma. it fucked up on me :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2009, 11:46 PM~15944430
> *Well you know I got the paint on the rat for you so your covered there.
> *


Thanx bro.I really appreciate that.


----------



## darkside customs

you know


----------



## chevyguy97

if we are having a build off at the first of the year, someone needs to make up some rules, and what kinda model we can build, and the time line. and everything that goes with a contest. sounds like we have plenty of people interested in doing this build off. sounds like fun.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2009, 05:33 AM~15946096
> *if we are having a build off at the first of the year, someone needs to make up some rules, and what kinda model we can build, and the time line. and everything that goes with a contest. sounds like we have plenty of people interested in doing this build off. sounds like fun.
> *


im in, whats the latest on this, i just kinda got caught back up here


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 11 2009, 07:42 PM~15953814
> *im in, whats the latest on this, i just kinda got caught back up here
> *


X2, what da rules and when it starts


----------



## jose510ss

x_x


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, I havent been on in a day or so, and a build off for the new year already. LOL
We'll figure out something.


----------



## bigdogg323

so wat kind of build off is it going to be after all :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 13 2009, 01:11 AM~15965624
> *so wat kind of build off is it going to be after all :biggrin:
> *


i dont know if there were thoughts yet, but obviously a truck or at least a ride with a body drop! :biggrin: or maybe something off the wall like a nascar or "christine" kit body dropped and bagged?!


----------



## chevyguy97

how about a sport truck build off. nothing wild, maybe just loward and clean. could be a mini or a full size. build somthing that u might see riding around your town everyday. i don't know, any idea's???? let's get everyone that wants to do a build off in on this. if u have an idea about what type of truck to build let us know. then when we get some idea's about what to build, maybe we can vote on which build to do.
just thinking out loud. thanks.


----------



## 06150xlt

What about a "work in progress" truck? Like something that everyday joe is working on in his garage on the weekends?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^^ haha, thats my entire model collection as it sits now..lol


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 13 2009, 04:51 AM~15966217
> *how about a sport truck build off. nothing wild, maybe just loward and clean. could be a mini or a full size. build somthing that u might see riding around your town everyday. i don't know, any idea's???? let's get everyone that wants to do a build off in on this.  if u have an idea about what type of truck to build let us know. then when we get some idea's about what to build, maybe we can vote on which build to do.
> just thinking out loud. thanks.
> *


thats a good idea, im down for that


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 07:18 AM~15966525
> *^^^ haha, thats my entire model collection as it sits now..lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sounds like mine as well.
I like the idea of a build based on a work in progress.
I cant do just a mild lowering, if Im gonna drop it, its gonna be throwin sparks or ripping a roll pan. 
The work in progress would be sick, Im down for that.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 13 2009, 11:04 AM~15967344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sounds like mine as well.
> I like the idea of a build based on a work in progress.
> I cant do just a mild lowering, if Im gonna drop it, its gonna be throwin sparks or ripping a roll pan.
> The work in progress would be sick, Im down for that.
> *


^^ i heard that! like my motto goes, if sparks dont fly, ur sittin too high! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well shit, i guess im in and im already started on it.

Its 2 chevy blazer kits 1/20, slapped together making it about 12" long. I just cut it up about 10 minutes ago & added side windows. I gotta get pics.

Also the nomad had got paint on it.. :biggrin: dull red over grey primer makes?? red oxide color primer :biggrin: it'll help with the bright red paint im aiming for this sucker to get.

im gone to get pics :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 08:06 PM~15971662
> *well shit, i guess im in and im already started on it.
> 
> Its 2 chevy blazer kits 1/20, slapped together making it about 12" long.  I just cut it up about 10 minutes ago & added side windows.  I gotta get pics.
> 
> Also the nomad had got paint on it.. :biggrin:  dull red over grey primer makes??  red oxide color primer :biggrin:  it'll help with the bright red paint im aiming for this sucker to get.
> 
> im gone to get pics :biggrin:
> *


get us some pics, but PLEASE finish it!! :uh: lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

u wanna help? i need at least another pair of arms to sand this bitch down between cuts. :0 
























as of right now im gonna cover the side windows, except where the door is at, the back hatch im leaving, but covering from the rear door back. I intend on cutting a hole in the roof around the back--already cut one but in a bad spot--gotta fix that now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ i just love doin this shit. :biggrin:

oh heres something i did on the door in the model room...just screwin round with a wild off the wall design.

Drag the logo off!!

















ACME is my club in atlanta.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres another somethin another i took out of my 1/20 gmc jimmy that i turned into a panel--the plastic got brittle & crumbled in my hands :uh: 

this is the replacement, and actually 1/20 scale shit will fit under uptown model kits, the underside is a 1/20 ferrari F1 2001 kit with cadddy STS-V rims/tires from the uptown kit. The wheels up front dont fit too good under the hood, but its a stunner to look at even if its a POS!


































first ever esca-layed with ferrari F-1 power rollin on 24"ers.., no chicks at all, no seats and the truck will definitely scrape.
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 10:42 PM~15972109
> *u wanna help?  i need at least another pair of arms to sand this bitch down between cuts. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as of right now im gonna cover the side windows, except where the door is at, the back hatch im leaving, but covering from the rear door back.  I intend on cutting a hole in the roof around the back--already cut one but in a bad spot--gotta fix that now.
> *


Damn thats long


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 13 2009, 11:04 AM~15967344
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sounds like mine as well.
> I like the idea of a build based on a work in progress.
> I cant do just a mild lowering, if Im gonna drop it, its gonna be throwin sparks or ripping a roll pan.
> The work in progress would be sick, Im down for that.
> *


well shit, im down to. lol, when do we start. and the style of the model is to make it look like a wip right? if so i got a badass idea in mind already. dam, i wana start building! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 09:27 PM~15972654
> *heres another somethin another i took out of my 1/20 gmc jimmy that i turned into a panel--the plastic got brittle & crumbled in my hands :uh:
> 
> this is the replacement, and actually 1/20 scale shit will fit under uptown model kits, the underside is a 1/20 ferrari F1 2001 kit with cadddy STS-V rims/tires from the uptown kit.  The wheels up front dont fit too good under the hood, but its a stunner to look at even if its a POS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first ever esca-layed with ferrari F-1 power rollin on 24"ers.., no chicks at all, no seats and the truck will definitely scrape.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir, me likey but too much dust on top says FINISH ME ALREADY!!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 13 2009, 08:42 PM~15972109
> *u wanna help?  i need at least another pair of arms to sand this bitch down between cuts. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as of right now im gonna cover the side windows, except where the door is at, the back hatch im leaving, but covering from the rear door back.  I intend on cutting a hole in the roof around the back--already cut one but in a bad spot--gotta fix that now.
> *


help? yah i'd help but i wanna build one! i gotta see is i have any 1/20 blazers left!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 13 2009, 10:05 PM~15973100
> *well shit, im down to. lol, when do we start. and the style of the model is to make it look like a wip right? if so i got a badass idea in mind already. dam, i wana start building! :biggrin:
> *


the build off isn't set in stone yet.... a Work In Progress (WIP) build would be cool, but a build hasn't been set yet! stay tuned though! a vote off may happen?


----------



## chevyguy97

slammd that blazer is sick.
ok on the build off, i think as long as it's some type of truck, build it. open to all type of trucks. mild or wild. how about that???? what do ya'll think???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

as long as you do a ford or a dodge..LOL. :0 :biggrin: j/k

im down for whatever, if i have to make a car a truck, so be it--its happened before. There isnt a thing i cant try & build in my lil lab


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, that Blazer is fuckin huge bro. Damn!!
Chevyguy, I have an idea also. I know it should be limited to trucks, but if someone wants to do say a 90's Caprice Wagon would they be allowed?
Im just kickin around ideas right now, but how about a build off entitled something like " Only A minitrucker would" for someone who wants to build a scaled down bodydropped shopping cart or red wagon. lol
Or a MT Graffiti build off, say someone wanted to build a slammed Ford Escort. Am I making sense or just jibberish? LOL


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 10:06 AM~15976994
> *Brian, that Blazer is fuckin huge bro. Damn!!
> Chevyguy, I have an idea also. I know it should be limited to trucks, but if someone wants to do say a 90's Caprice Wagon would they be allowed?
> Im just kickin around ideas right now, but how about a build off entitled something like " Only A minitrucker would" for someone who wants to build a scaled down bodydropped shopping cart or red wagon. lol
> Or a MT Graffiti build off, say someone wanted to build a slammed Ford Escort. Am I making sense or just jibberish? LOL
> *


i hear ya lol , but i say lets keep it at trucks, and like u said if someone wants to do caprice wagon too.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

huh :uh: i have no car love so i say a truck :biggrin: but im down for whatever ......id love to see an actual build off 1 day all of the same model to see all the different taste and styles that come out


----------



## darkside customs

truck it is.
I have a Nissan 720 that I cut a hole in the bed and the front fenders out, but thats pretty much all I did. All I have left from it is the interior tub, glass, and front bumper and grill/headlight assembly.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 03:45 PM~15979588
> *truck it is.
> I have a Nissan 720 that I cut a hole in the bed and the front fenders out, but thats pretty much all I did. All I have left from it is the interior tub, glass, and front bumper and grill/headlight assembly.
> *


aight so truck is da kind of model, you guys still cooking up ideas for the theme or has that been decided?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 03:45 PM~15979588
> *truck it is.
> I have a Nissan 720 that I cut a hole in the bed and the front fenders out, but thats pretty much all I did. All I have left from it is the interior tub, glass, and front bumper and grill/headlight assembly.
> *


i got a 720 to build-- any other 720's out there? i kinda agree with all the same kit and see what comes out, but at the same time variety is good too! how about the time line?


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15981618
> *i got a 720 to build-- any other 720's out there? i kinda agree with all the same kit and see what comes out, but at the same time variety is good too! how about the time line?
> *


wish i did havent been able to find a 720 round my area ever  dont even have 1 in my collection :angry:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Dec 14 2009, 07:30 PM~15981711
> *wish i did havent been able to find a 720 round my area ever    dont even have 1 in my collection  :angry:
> *


try ebay? i may have 1 in my collection to trade 4 somethin? what yah got 2 trade? PM if ur interested?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Dec 14 2009, 04:35 PM~15979927
> *aight so truck is da kind of model, you guys still cooking up ideas for the theme or has that been decided?
> *


you said cook....ive got a grill on wheels. :biggrin: 

























corvette wheels on the ski-doo frame, built up with a 454SS front end (what was left over from building the crewzer), and the grille is something my pens *WAS* sitting in  got the dogs & the burgers, lets party!

*note*, it does have bars underneath the grille to mimik the gas burners.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 08:17 PM~15982316
> *you said cook....ive got a grill on wheels. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> corvette wheels on the ski-doo frame, built up with a 454SS front end (what was left over from building the crewzer), and the grille is something my pens *WAS* sitting in   got the dogs & the burgers, lets party!
> 
> *note*, it does have bars underneath the grille to mimik the gas burners.
> *


THAT IS FUCKIN COOL! i want a 1:1 version!


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15982366
> *THAT IS FUCKIN COOL! i want a 1:1 version!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got the idea from the remade version of Gone in 60 seconds...the last 2-3 minutes of the movie, they're cookin on a front end of a 68-69ish?? firebird if im not mistaken...just as well to have it move.

Theres one here in town that looks like a 6 shot revolver, open the revolving part & thats where the ribs are..smoke comes out the barrel. Amazing ass shit get me intrigued to build this funky shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15981618
> *i got a 720 to build-- any other 720's out there? i kinda agree with all the same kit and see what comes out, but at the same time variety is good too! how about the time line?
> *



ive got a 720, but im not building it, the plastic is super fragile. Doubt ill ever get to build it just for that reason---got it in a goodie bag, what ya expect?
I can do a ranger, i have one unopened kit & a started body on another..maybe a extended cab dually ranger? LOL gawd my mind is spinning ideas left & right!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 08:22 PM~15983108
> *ive got a 720, but im not building it, the plastic is super fragile.  Doubt ill ever get to build it just for that reason---got it in a goodie bag, what ya expect?
> I can do a ranger, i have one unopened kit & a started body on another..maybe a extended cab dually ranger?  LOL  gawd my mind is spinning ideas left & right!
> *


Haha hey your gonna start giving me ideas for all my rangers that i got lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its too damn bad i dont have a few guys here that like to cut plastic up..i got ideas like a miserable headache..and cant get em all out fast enuf.

if i say something that interest your, its not copywritten, so do it up!


----------



## darkside customs

Lets not limit the buildoff to just 720 kits, because some of the fellas dont have acess to getting one.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Dec 14 2009, 08:31 PM~15983217-->
> 
> 
> 
> its too damn bad i dont have a few guys here that like to cut plastic up..i got ideas like a miserable headache..and cant get em all out fast enuf.
> 
> if i say something that interest your, its not copywritten, so do it up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haha thanks bro, who knows what il come up wit in the new year :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 08:39 PM~15983317
> *Lets not limit the buildoff to just 720 kits, because some of the fellas dont have acess to getting one.
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i agree. I was gonna say limit it to just standard cab trucks--make it tough on the interior mods a tad bit :biggrin: but thats up for debate


----------



## darkside customs

standard cab is fine with me


----------



## chevyguy97

ok how about we start on the 1st of jan till the 1st of march.
SLAMMD i do have a ford ranger model that i am thinking of using for this build off, and it is a reg-cab step side. the splash ranger. 
chevyguy builds a ford???? lol

what do ya'll think on the dates, and a standard cab is cool with me.
my ford ranger that im building is going to be a kinda sport truck version, dropped down on some 22's. that's what im thinking. just a clean street truck, somthing u might see a teenager cruzing around town.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats cool with me. Im down for the first of Jan.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hey J, you got more members now, you might want to update the member list on the first page. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 15 2009, 09:00 AM~15987475
> *Hey J, you got more members now, you might want to update the member list on the first page.  :biggrin:
> *


yea, youre right. I keep forgetting to do that. Sorry fellas. Im on it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

slack ass! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Nov 29 2009, 08:04 PM~15815487
> *yeah shes mine since mile 1 its an 06 and been laid out since 06  :0  :biggrin:
> couple past trucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SPICY! whats up man, it's scotty aka dragginsonoma (or ///Relaxed Scotty) from SSM


----------



## INTHABLOOD

wut up


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 15 2009, 05:27 AM~15986324
> *ok how about we start on the 1st of jan till the 1st of march.
> SLAMMD i do have a ford ranger model that i am thinking of using for this build off, and it is a reg-cab step side. the splash ranger.
> chevyguy builds a ford???? lol
> 
> what do ya'll think on the dates, and a standard cab is cool with me.
> my ford ranger that im building is going to be a kinda sport truck version, dropped down on some 22's. that's what im thinking. just a clean street truck, somthing u might see a teenager cruzing around town.
> *


Dates r cool for me. Il b starting a couple days late cuz i wont b back from vacation but sounds good. Is the theme sport truck???? I dont hav a problem wit it jus it mite b hard for me to do a suttle custom truck LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

standard cabs. Bodydropped, static dropped, whatever.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 15 2009, 05:15 PM~15992095
> *standard cabs. Bodydropped, static dropped, whatever.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2009, 09:31 PM~15983217
> *its too damn bad i dont have a few guys here that like to cut plastic up..i got ideas like a miserable headache..and cant get em all out fast enuf.
> 
> if i say something that interest your, its not copywritten, so do it up!
> *


hey! who said we dont cut em up!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 14 2009, 09:39 PM~15983317
> *Lets not limit the buildoff to just 720 kits, because some of the fellas dont have acess to getting one.
> *


sorry, not what i meant, im actually more for a do what ever truck, more variety would be better anyway


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 15 2009, 06:15 PM~15992095
> *standard cabs. Bodydropped, static dropped, whatever.
> *


sounds good, cuz my rockers will be on the ground! lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 15 2009, 07:15 PM~15992095
> *standard cabs. Bodydropped, static dropped, whatever.
> *


Sounds good to me.Date are good too.So who is going to be painting for me?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 15 2009, 07:44 PM~15993039
> *Sounds good to me.Date are good too.So who is going to be painting for me?
> *


lol sounds like ur in the cold weather too huh?! :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15993096
> *lol sounds like ur in the cold weather too huh?!  :uh:
> *


Yeah,its been -50 here for the last 4 days.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15993220
> *Yeah,its been -50 here for the last 4 days.
> *


Damn that's frigid. Glad i have a heated garage to spray in during the winter months.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ yeah, same here..only not a garage. Has anyone sectioned a truck before? Or made it up like a AWB car? What about a dumpbed sideways? Single seater truck? Man i have some ideas...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2009, 08:33 PM~15994282
> *^^ yeah, same here..only not a garage.  Has anyone sectioned a truck before?  Or made it up like a AWB car?  What about a dumpbed sideways?  Single seater truck?  Man i have some ideas...
> *


Tilted bed sideways is wicked.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive got a single seater started--so thats been taken lol.
And if ya look thru my showcase--if they show the pics, i had a 98 f-150 flareside truck that had a tilted sideways bed with a hinged tailgate. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

ok so the build off will start on the 1st of jan and go to the 1st of march, build a reg-cab truck any way u want. is this what we are doing???


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2009, 05:17 AM~15996678
> *ok so the build off will start on the 1st of jan and go to the 1st of march, build a reg-cab truck any way u want.  is this what we are doing???
> *


sounds good to me?! where's the big dog shot callers on this one?!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 16 2009, 07:18 PM~16003631
> *sounds good to me?! where's the big dog shot callers on this one?!
> *


Im in this for sure bro, u kno how I do :biggrin:, dont kno wat truck im doing yet, but u kno it will b draggin rockers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2009, 05:17 AM~15996678
> *ok so the build off will start on the 1st of jan and go to the 1st of march, build a reg-cab truck any way u want.  is this what we are doing???
> *


aight im in. in the mean while i will finish some of my builds and gather some supplies for the buildoff. i got a new sonoma but really not feeling the sonoma. i want a chevy or a ford :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

this one dont drag low, well atleast not the rear. lol, but its what im working with. a little sumthin different


----------



## TwistedFabrication

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Nov 27 2009, 03:45 AM~15795639
> *Where u been bro??  :biggrin:
> *


Workin and not building models too much unfortunately! Im gonna get back going on all mine. Got alot more time now. Ill post up some stuff this week? Any invites for the guys that dont build that much lol


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Im down for this build if its open to anyone!


----------



## chevyguy97

what does the club think about letting other people that are not club members in on the build off???? it's up to the guys that started the club on that one. i was just thinking club members only, but it's up to u guys, it does not make any diff to me either way.


----------



## darkside customs

Im definitely in on this one. I got some plans for that 720 fo sho.
Let me get at Jeremy and see what he wants to do as far as club only or if he wants to have everyone participate. I honestly feel that it should be for club members only. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 10:12 AM~16009307
> *Im definitely in on this one. I got some plans for that 720 fo sho.
> Let me get at Jeremy and see what he wants to do as far as club only or if he wants to have everyone participate. I honestly feel that it should be for club members only. Just my 2 cents though.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 16 2009, 11:38 PM~16006473
> *Workin and not building models too much unfortunately! Im gonna get back going on all mine. Got alot more time now. Ill post up some stuff this week? Any invites for the guys that dont build that much lol
> *


Cool bro cant wait to c what u got goin.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 17 2009, 12:12 PM~16009307
> *Im definitely in on this one. I got some plans for that 720 fo sho.
> Let me get at Jeremy and see what he wants to do as far as club only or if he wants to have everyone participate. I honestly feel that it should be for club members only. Just my 2 cents though.
> *


I'm in.I'll be doing a fender/running board dragger.I think we'll keep this first one club only,just to see how it turns out.I'll just need to collect a few parts for my build and a painter.Anyone wanna paint my build for me?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ hell no, im not that good. :biggrin: 

i might pull out something instead of the ranger. Im really determined to do a minitruckin buildoff with that ranger :0 

the *other* truck is something i got at the show last month, and cant say ive ever seen the kit before--so time to cut that shit up. :biggrin: 

ill have pics soon


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Thats cool guys. Cant wait to see the builds! Ill still be finishing mine up. Glad to see more minitruckers into modeling!


----------



## chevyguy97

allllllllllrighty then, it's on like donky kong. let's start a list with your name onit and what your building for the build off.


1 chevyguy97---ford ranger


----------



## relaxednoma

backhalf yota project. Simply got the "stock" rails and moved them inward. going to smooth all of it out, add some gussets and maybe some tube work. Going to shorten the rear end as well, my whole entire reasoning with this is to stuff the wheels that are on it or some of the scale billets I picked up (mr model) but the axle and rear rails are far to wide to stick under the bed, so....cut shit up! Superglued that on there as well and am going to clean up the transition where the rear rails start as well. I will also add that the front will lay out if I give it some crazy ass unrealistic camber, which i will not be.


----------



## relaxednoma

allllllllllrighty then, it's on like donky kong. let's start a list with your name onit and what your building for the build off.


1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Well I guess Im now part of the club guys!! So I will be in the buildoff as well. I gotta see which one I wanna start finishing up but I think it will be my sonoma kit. Well see but heres what I drive daily:








Cant wait to get back to building!!!


----------



## relaxednoma

Bad ass ^ I recognize the headlights and bumper but I can not for the life of me think of it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you'd have to live in FL for that to be a daily for sure!! cool ride & welcome to the club.

Ill post mine up in a bit--ans its NOT a ranger


----------



## sdkid

allllllllllrighty then, it's on like donky kong. let's start a list with your name onit and what your building for the build off.


1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota 
3 sdkid --- gmc sonoma


----------



## FrameDragger

allllllllllrighty then, it's on like donky kong. let's start a list with your name onit and what your building for the build off.


1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota 
3 sdkid --- gmc sonoma 
4 FrameDragger---Hilux


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Dec 18 2009, 09:03 AM~16018110
> *backhalf yota project. Simply got the "stock" rails and moved them inward. going to smooth all of it out, add some gussets and maybe some tube work. Going to shorten the rear end as well, my whole entire reasoning with this is to stuff the wheels that are on it or some of the scale billets I picked up (mr model) but the axle and rear rails are far to wide to stick under the bed, so....cut shit up! Superglued that on there as well and am going to clean up the transition where the rear rails start as well. I will also add that the front will lay out if I give it some crazy ass unrealistic camber, which i will not be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MAN THAT GOING TO LOOK GOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 18 2009, 08:55 AM~16019064
> *Well I guess Im now part of the club guys!! So I will be in the buildoff as well. I gotta see which one I wanna start finishing up but I think it will be my sonoma kit. Well see but heres what I drive daily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get back to building!!!
> *


thats a fuken issusu rodeo


----------



## relaxednoma

> _Originally posted by jose510ss_@Dec 18 2009, 05:21 PM~16022758
> *thats a fuken issusu rodeo
> *


isuzu pup aka truck, with the roof cut off roadster style brah. looks like an set of amigo or 4x4 front fenders to tuck wheels and a different bumper of something 2000+. Cant pinpoint the headlights either. but it is def, a truck, not a rodeo suv.


----------



## hocknberry

allllllllllrighty then, it's on like donky kong. let's start a list with your name onit and what your building for the build off.


1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota 
3 sdkid --- gmc sonoma 
4 FrameDragger---Hilux
5 Hocknberry --- 720


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 18 2009, 08:55 AM~16019064
> *Well I guess Im now part of the club guys!! So I will be in the buildoff as well. I gotta see which one I wanna start finishing up but I think it will be my sonoma kit. Well see but heres what I drive daily:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get back to building!!!
> *


welcome to the club! nice daily! is that a cherokee or montero front bumper maybe? looks nice!


----------



## CHR1S619

If you guys need a judge, I'm down


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota 
3 sdkid --- gmc sonoma 
4 FrameDragger---Hilux
5 Hocknberry---720
6 Aces'N'Eights---55 Ford
Welcome to the crew Twisted.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota 
3 sdkid --- gmc sonoma 
4 FrameDragger---Hilux
5 Hocknberry---720
6 Aces'N'Eights---55 Ford
7 slammdsonoma--- 1990 Chevy stepside


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well screw all this waiting til Jan 1st shit..i saw some other buildoff that was gonna wait til then...bad plans.

Ive already started, disqualify me if ya want, but i doubt you will after seein what im breakin off. Bodydropped '90 chevy stepside standard cab on 24"s?
:biggrin: 
earlier tonight
















and now

























still not done--if yall care to get started..encouraged! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2009, 10:22 PM~16024961
> *well screw all this waiting til Jan 1st shit..i saw some other buildoff that was gonna wait til then...bad plans.
> 
> Ive already started, disqualify me if ya want, but i doubt you will after seein what im breakin off.  Bodydropped '90 chevy stepside standard cab on 24"s?
> :biggrin:
> earlier tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done--if yall care to get started..encouraged! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2009, 07:22 PM~16024961
> *well screw all this waiting til Jan 1st shit..i saw some other buildoff that was gonna wait til then...bad plans.
> 
> Ive already started, disqualify me if ya want, but i doubt you will after seein what im breakin off.  Bodydropped '90 chevy stepside standard cab on 24"s?
> :biggrin:
> earlier tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done--if yall care to get started..encouraged! :biggrin:
> *


Nice ride slammed, I would like to get started but Im leaving on vaca on Monday. Il b started on mine soon enough though  :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2009, 08:22 PM~16024961
> *well screw all this waiting til Jan 1st shit..i saw some other buildoff that was gonna wait til then...bad plans.
> 
> Ive already started, disqualify me if ya want, but i doubt you will after seein what im breakin off.  Bodydropped '90 chevy stepside standard cab on 24"s?
> :biggrin:
> earlier tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still not done--if yall care to get started..encouraged! :biggrin:
> *


dam, im using the same rims on my build. i already started on mine. i just couldnt wait to start on it. ive come to a halt though. lack of supplies


----------



## FrameDragger

I jus have two words for my build.

Rail it!

Those of u who follow mini truckin and the truck scene kno what im talking about :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB TWISTED. glad u joined us.

hay slammd, i am using them same rims on my ranger.
just wanted to let u know that that chevy is bad a$$. can't wait to see u finish it. so FINISH IT. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Dec 18 2009, 07:32 PM~16023869
> *If you guys need a judge, I'm down
> *


don't know if we will need a judge for this build off, to me, this build off is not like a contest between all of us, more like a build off to show layitlow what DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ is all about.

what do u guys think?? not realy a contest, but more like a show off to the rest of the people on layitlow. that's what i was thinking. my 2 cents. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i'd agree with that. as far as buildoffs im done with em for a year. i tried two or three & didnt get anything finished...so now im just gonna build and see what happens.


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 19 2009, 06:26 AM~16027619
> *don't know if we will need a judge for this build off, to me, this build off is not like a contest between all of us, more like a build off to show layitlow what DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ  is all about.
> 
> what do u guys think?? not realy a contest, but more like a show off to the rest of the people on layitlow. that's what i was thinking. my 2 cents. lol
> *


It's cool


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2009, 08:15 PM~16024905
> *1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
> 2 relaxednoma --- yota
> 3 sdkid --- 76 chevy
> 4 FrameDragger---Hilux
> 5 Hocknberry---720
> 6 Aces'N'Eights---55 Ford
> 7 slammdsonoma--- 1990 Chevy stepside
> *


i changed my entry. might do 2 builds for this buildoff if i finish with time to spare


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i may have mine done before the buildoff even gets started.

Today i built the frame, built the supercharged 409--still gotta wire it up. And already know my paint color--so im ahead of the game! Still in the air as far as the license plate, ive put em everywhere, so probably the back window for this one :0 
Also thinkin of smoothing the entire bed and molding the 'gate in..also decided against hanging a stock bumper--its gonna have a rollpan!
Also gonna do something with the headlights, since its cheap lookin.

Next, building movable A-arms up front, and something that will let it move in the back--maybe--.


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Thanks guys and yes it is my daily!!! It is a truck roadstered. Nice guesses but its a complete 02 Rodeo front end. Its gettin there. Doing a full sheetmetal bed on christmas! Check out my myspace for more builds on real stuff! www.myspace.com/twistedfabrication1


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ your already a myspace friend..lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yeah I know we need to meet up at some of the shows coming up!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

do you do any shows in GA? I dont go any farther than Atlanta in mine, and not sure ill be in any shows next year...im needin my backhalf redone seriously!


----------



## darkside customs

1 chevyguy97---ford ranger
2 relaxednoma --- yota 
3 sdkid --- gmc sonoma 
4 FrameDragger---Hilux
5 Hocknberry---720
6 Aces'N'Eights---55 Ford
7 slammdsonoma--- 1990 Chevy stepside
8. darkside customs---Nissan 720


Oh and I just got a shitload of 2002-2005 MT mags from a homie.
Brian, I did see a pic of a truck that had the negative camber in the rear like you were talkin about for the Nomad. Ill find it and post some pics.
And I'll post some pics later tonite of my build.


----------



## FrameDragger

Im down wit it not being a judged build off. Since ya'll ahead of me anyway lol. Jus wait til I get started next yr :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yeah we do southeastern show down! Got alot in the Southeast this year. What do you need done to your back half? And you aint gotta drive the truck to come have a good time at a show. Gotta go to Showfest show is nuts but its a little bit of a hike. Anyways ill get with ya when we come up close to ya. I race bmx just outside of atlanta Ill be there in April also!


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 19 2009, 11:56 PM~16035425
> *Yeah we do southeastern show down! Got alot in the Southeast this year. What do you need done to your back half? And you aint gotta drive the truck to come have a good time at a show. Gotta go to Showfest show is nuts but its a little bit of a hike. Anyways ill get with ya when we come up close to ya. I race bmx just outside of atlanta Ill be there in April also!
> *


thats sick man. i bmx too. but i dont race, i do street and park. there some good people at my skate park that bmx in park and race. you do it for fun or you sponsored?


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Fun but ya I got a few sponsors. Thats cool man maybe if I ever get out to cali sometime well go ride. I dont do much at the park but enjoy going out on street. I like hit gaps and stuff. Ever need any parts lemme know got enough to build two more bikes and have 3 built lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 19 2009, 11:56 PM~16035425
> *Yeah we do southeastern show down! Got alot in the Southeast this year. What do you need done to your back half? And you aint gotta drive the truck to come have a good time at a show. Gotta go to Showfest show is nuts but its a little bit of a hike. Anyways ill get with ya when we come up close to ya. I race bmx just outside of atlanta Ill be there in April also!
> *


my backhalf, well let see--it has NO links period. I cant even put a set on it cuz it dont articulate. The way the guy built it that i bought it from built up a freak setup that works but dont look really safe. One huge ass airbag, that works with a set of sliders ( think of a toaster, sliders are the pop tart..works the same way.
When its aired out driving its fine no wiggling rearend...raised up to stock height, it feels as if the rearend is playin peek-a-boo with me, it walks literally!

So its either figure out a set of links for it or toss the entire backhalf out & build something else--id love to keep the big bag, but if it cant be linked, then its gone.'

















everybody that sees those pics are like, --cool setup but that shit looks unsafe--
so everytime i ask questions on it, i get NO answers, so thats why its sittin not ruinning.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh and heres a sneal peek at whats peeking outta the engine compartment









this lil suckers gettin wired up today


----------



## TwistedFabrication

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2009, 10:02 AM~16036349
> *my backhalf, well let see--it has NO links period.  I cant even put a set on it cuz it dont articulate.  The way the guy built it that i bought it from built up a freak setup that works but dont look really safe.  One huge ass airbag, that works with a set of sliders ( think of a toaster, sliders are the pop tart..works the same way.
> When its aired out driving its fine no wiggling rearend...raised up to stock height, it feels as if the rearend is playin peek-a-boo with me, it walks literally!
> 
> So its either figure out a set of links for it or toss the entire backhalf out & build something else--id love to keep the big bag, but if it cant be linked, then its gone.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everybody that sees those pics are like, --cool setup but that shit looks unsafe--
> so everytime i ask questions on it, i get NO answers, so thats why its sittin not ruinning.
> *


Alright buddy. First off I definately just go ahead and link it and get rid of the slider stuff. It could easily be done with that bag where it is. I wouldnt personally keep the bag as it uses a ton of air. Well if you have any q's just ask have no problem with that.


----------



## chevyguy97

GO COWBOYS, MAN DID ANYONE SEE THE GAME AGINTS THE SAINTS, DAMN COWBOYS KILLED THEM. sorry ya'll im a big cowboys fan. and the saints were undefeted this year untill they met them boys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 20 2009, 08:29 AM~16036620
> *Alright buddy. First off I definately just go ahead and link it and get rid of the slider stuff. It could easily be done with that bag where it is. I wouldnt personally keep the bag as it uses a ton of air. Well if you have any q's just ask have no problem with that.
> *


probably just a safe bet to chop it out...since it does have a leak (very small one).
It takes all of my 5 gal tank in one hit...but does it go up fuckin quick! After its up, its fine.

I had the thought of using a new set of custom shocks for my links--i know that sound retarded, but im lookin at it from every angle-- with shocks it dont have to articulate--and they would hold the rearend where it needs to be instead of walkin around so damn much. Still weighing out the options, since im low on funds in any case.

Also, whast the word on a bolt-on bag kit..good/bad? The road grater kit thats in the minitruckin mags... not muich info as far as what it is and how it works as a bolt on.


----------



## jose510ss

:angry:  :tears:  :ugh: :uh: :tears: :banghead: 
i broke my sonoma


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ uhh ok

oh, the supercharged 409 is wired up, i doubt ill be puitting injectors & a air scoop on top of it. I want it all to sit under the hood, for that stock look--til ya open the hood and all the chrome blinds ya to hell! :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2009, 11:06 PM~16041443
> *probably just a safe bet to chop it out...since it does have a leak (very small one).
> It takes all of my 5 gal tank in one hit...but does it go up fuckin quick!  After its up, its fine.
> 
> I had the thought of using a new set of custom shocks for my links--i know that sound retarded, but im lookin at it from every angle-- with shocks it dont have to articulate--and they would hold the rearend where it needs to be instead of walkin around so damn much.  Still weighing out the options, since im low on funds in any case.
> 
> Also, whast the word on a bolt-on bag kit..good/bad?  The road grater kit thats in the minitruckin mags... not muich info as far as what it is and how it works as a bolt on.
> *


Yeah way too big of a bag! Well the bolt on kit is not worth the money for sure. You can do a weld in kit installed by someone else for just the money of the kit. Id stay away from it. Lemme know well 4 link it and get you a decent setup rolling! Let me know on parts too best deals around garanteed!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2009, 11:06 PM~16041443
> *probably just a safe bet to chop it out...since it does have a leak (very small one).
> It takes all of my 5 gal tank in one hit...but does it go up fuckin quick!  After its up, its fine.
> 
> I had the thought of using a new set of custom shocks for my links--i know that sound retarded, but im lookin at it from every angle-- with shocks it dont have to articulate--and they would hold the rearend where it needs to be instead of walkin around so damn much.  Still weighing out the options, since im low on funds in any case.
> 
> Also, whast the word on a bolt-on bag kit..good/bad?  The road grater kit thats in the minitruckin mags... not muich info as far as what it is and how it works as a bolt on.
> *



http://www.suicidedoors.com/4-link-kits/ai...2004-ford-f-150

Way too much money..... Although there great if you have the money to throw away. But you can bag the rear yourself for almost under 800. If that.


----------



## darkside customs

Up to 12 now

darkside customs
Aces'N'Eights
Framedragger
sdkid
chevyguy97
06150xlt
SlammdSonoma
INTHABLOOD
hockenberry
ptman2002
relaxednoma
TwistedFabrication

Am I forgettin anyone??


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Looks like everyone to me! Awesome to have this many of us to push each other to turn out some cool crap! 

Yes it is way to much money and takes longer to do than a normal kit its good lol. Like I said lemme know if you wanna redo it you would be in peanuts.


----------



## relaxednoma

ya, heck I have the OG version of a Alter Image (yep when steve still ran that name) before he switched it to Can-Do Specialties forward bolt on 4-link. I ran BOA and then about 4 years ago bought the lever arms, gusseted the frame and wow, amazing ride difference.


----------



## modelsbyroni

THERES SOME WILD BUILDS GOING ON IN HERE. KEEP IT UP FELLAS.


----------



## darkside customs

Alright, well here is mine. Gonna start working on the frame here in a few.


----------



## darkside customs

Oh, almost forgot about these. 
Got them from Santiago aka MR 1/16th the other day.
A little inspiration for everyone.


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 03:37 PM~16049342
> *Oh, almost forgot about these.
> Got them from Santiago aka MR 1/16th the other day.
> A little inspiration for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## chevyguy97

i know people are not starting on there build for the build off before the 1st. lol 
if so it's cool, caues it's all good.
I WANT EVERYONE THAT ENTERS THE BUILD OFF TO FINISH WHAT THEY ARE BUILDING. I WANT TO SEE FINISHED TRUCK AT THE END OF THE BUILD OFF. lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 02:59 PM~16049622
> *i know people are not starting on there build for the build off before the 1st. lol
> if so it's cool, caues it's all good.
> I WANT EVERYONE THAT ENTERS THE BUILD OFF TO FINISH WHAT THEY ARE BUILDING. I WANT TO SEE FINISHED TRUCK AT THE END OF THE BUILD OFF. lol
> *


Well since a few people had started theirs already, why the hell not. LOL
Im definitely gonna push my ass to finish this one.


----------



## chevyguy97

well it's lookn good so far.


----------



## chevyguy97

do one of us need to start a drag-lo build off trend?????


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2009, 03:10 PM~16049760
> *do one of us need to start a drag-lo build off trend?????
> *


Yea. Ill get one goin here in a second.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 20 2009, 08:51 PM~16042047
> *Yeah way too big of a bag! Well the bolt on kit is not worth the money for sure. You can do a weld in kit installed by someone else for just the money of the kit. Id stay away from it. Lemme know well 4 link it and get you a decent setup rolling! Let me know on parts too best deals around garanteed!
> *


hey, if ur willing to come up here and build the backhalf of my truck, i can bust out the $$$ to get the parts. Dont have a place for ya but ill chip in with room or somethin...lol

can ya see how desperate i am...lol. I hate goin to a car show now cuz im not there with my shit! You've been there before, all of us with customized shit has..sucks total shit!


----------



## importmadness

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 03:37 PM~16049342
> *Oh, almost forgot about these.
> Got them from Santiago aka MR 1/16th the other day.
> A little inspiration for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i know the guy who owns time machine....its the mag that says show time


----------



## darkside customs

Yup. That was a bad ass truck too.


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yeah man one day when I roll up there well have to come up a little early and get you rolling a little better. lol Love the xb and the full grille truck Ive got like 6 full years and a ton more of spread out MTs. Cant wait for this buildoff I need to get some finished! Looks to be a goodie!

AND WOW relaxed that is old school. I love steve I talk with him all the time. Yeah its a totally different world once you get one setup nicer!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah...well id go about getting the parts now, but id have to get pics of the ass end for ya..so ya have something to work on before ya got up here.

We'll figure it out. I got the guy at Illusive Fabrications (hes slammedXonair on RPS), showed him pics & he was confused on how it worked, and wouldnt even comment back when i asked him on a weld-in kit for mine....

And bust out some plasteek..i have and the rest of the crew isnt too far behind.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2009, 11:36 PM~16043750
> *Up to 12 now
> 
> darkside customs
> Aces'N'Eights
> Framedragger
> sdkid
> chevyguy97
> 06150xlt
> SlammdSonoma
> INTHABLOOD
> hockenberry
> ptman2002
> relaxednoma
> TwistedFabrication
> 
> Am I forgettin  anyone??
> *



yup me bro :biggrin: I got your invetation excepted it an added it to my sig


----------



## darkside customs

I fixed it brother


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yeah man get some pics and well go from there. Im not scared lol he probably just didnt want to touch it.lol All good Yeah I got my bench cleared and posted up what Im gonna build. Late.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha, yea probably. mine couldnt be any worse than tryion to build a one-off frame for an xplorer..but thats life...

i gotta uncover it and snaps some in depth pics of it, after i wait for the tank to fill.
Its gonna get dolley'd down to a shop closeby for the electical problems. Keeps poppin fuses when i go to start it-- :uh: big electrical headache!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright guys, got pictures galore here. The bag pics are for Kevin mostly, since thats his daily thing. It needs help and its getting the in house doctor to look at it. :biggrin: 

ive said it before..think pop tart in toaster for the first pic. Thats what lets the truck slide up & down, ive had the truck in a bind & it didnt do any damage...so it bullet proof back there seriously!
















^^ step notch with the slider welded to the axle--this laid out
























3/4 of the way up
























^^ all the way up

























very dirty..its been sitting for a month on its rockers :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

I have to say i have never in my life seen a slide out on a rear set -up ! 


SO it dont side to side just a rasie and lower the rear . Hows the front set up ?


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2009, 02:18 PM~16049111
> *Alright, well here is mine. Gonna start working on the frame here in a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good so far bro, Il try to give you a call when I get some tyme


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no..no side to side at all. Rat rodders do with monoleafs on the back, but since i get 21" of travel, i dont think those would work.

the front has a stock located airbag cup for a set of firestone 2600's, amazing lift obviously. 1/2" hydraulic lines front to back, 5 gal tank under the bed

And now, you can say you did.

The guys at Godfather Customs had a field day with it, catchin all kinds of pics. I walk in, and they know me as the guy with the crazy ass big bag setup. LOL


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Its definately interesting lol. Havent seen this thats for sure. It definately could be done and made to work correctly if done a little differently. It gets wobly when all the way up because there is not enough encapsulating the slider and its not in tight enough tolerances. I would personally just 4 link it and leave the big bag till you can afford the bags and everything and just do a normal clean setup but up to you. Late.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

how would i go about doin a 4 link with it? everyone that looks at it says it cant be done without changing to smaller bag(s). And your exactly right about the wobbly shit. If i could id drive 1/4" from the ground all the time, but thats just not a good idea in GA. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

In all honesty i would change it all together. Backhalf it. It's not crazy expensive if you do it yourself. You can make your own 4 link bars for a hell of allot cheaper. Yeah you get allot of lift with that bag. But is it necessary?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

is it necessary, no..is it different yes..cool factor is halfway between. But if i put a smaller set on, i doubt ill get a lift like this ? Id hate to max out & have my front higher than my back...right now it looks like a stock truck rollin 20"s

Ive thought of a backhalf as well, but im not the guy to do it. No time to do it & honestly, for the moment ill stick to building plastic frames.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2009, 11:48 AM~16076767
> *is it necessary, no..is it different yes..cool factor is halfway between.  But if i put a smaller set on, i doubt ill get a lift like this ?  Id hate to max out & have my front higher than my back...right now it looks like a stock truck rollin 20"s
> 
> Ive thought  of a backhalf as well, but im not the guy to do it.  No time to do it & honestly, for the moment ill stick to building plastic frames.
> *


You would be suprised of the amount of lift you get out of a bag on bar setup. The amount of lift you get when the bag is mounted on the axle is always limited.


----------



## TwistedFabrication

You can get a ton of lift on a bag on bar setup a little harder to get it to handle correctly etc at full lift but my truck if I want it up that high will get 13 inches of lift. To four link it you would just make a front crossmember and mount the upper triangulated bars going inward and then the lower bars straight. Here check out what direction my link bars go and then just visualize your bag over the rearend. I personally wouldnt keep the bag but if you like it who cares roll with it! Youll probably have to do a back half of some sort as you dont have a normal notch. 

Let me know what yall think of the setup!!!
















And of course some draggin for you guys LOL.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I would have to think that once everything is removed from the truck and new notches are welded in you would find that the frame is tweeked a little to due to no articulation side to side. As in turning into a driveway or when the rear suspension shifts side to side if anyone knows what i mean. The "slider" system you have is built for straight up and down movement. You would think it would bind up everytime you take a corner or turn into a parking sport or whatever. Backhalfing the whole rear would be the best bet in my opinion. And it really isnt costly if you have someone that knows what there doing. But to each there own if your happy with it thats cool.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 24 2009, 01:23 PM~16078508
> *You can get a ton of lift on a bag on bar setup a little harder to get it to handle correctly etc at full lift but my truck if I want it up that high will get 13 inches of lift. To four link it you would just make a front crossmember and mount the upper triangulated bars going inward and then the lower bars straight. Here check out what direction my link bars go and then just visualize your bag over the rearend. I personally wouldnt keep the bag but if you like it who cares roll with it! Youll probably have to do a back half of some sort as you dont have a normal notch.
> 
> Let me know what yall think of the setup!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course some draggin for you guys LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click, save. You just gave me ideas and reference pics for my F-150 build. :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

LOL Yeah definately what I would do. Who knows what would be wrong with it but could easily be backhalfed and 4 linked and good to go. LOL no copying the ideas lol Gonna have a tilt bed with a full sheetmetal bed floor as well here next week or so! Has a full sheetmetal interior door panels dash etc. Its getting there!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 24 2009, 02:51 PM~16078796
> *LOL Yeah definately what I would do. Who knows what would be wrong with it but could easily be backhalfed and 4 linked and good to go. LOL no copying the ideas lol Gonna have a tilt bed with a full sheetmetal bed floor as well here next week or so! Has a full sheetmetal interior door panels dash etc. Its getting there!
> *


They still have slamfest down there in tampa?


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yeah but its moving to gainesville this year. Thank god though the show has really gone down hill and got 3 tickets this year. Cops in that county suck! Unite is now going to be in lakeland more than likely and in november!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it wasnt ever written in stone to keep the bag back there as i knew when i bought it that it was a weird setup and definitely not worthy of keeping for long.

I have a guy in ATL that wanted to do it, but i cant wait for him to do it on just the weekends, it wouldnt ever get finished.


----------



## darkside customs

Alright fellas. We got another new member.
Please welcome kykustoms in to drag-lo.
Glad to have you with us brother!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright!!..now we can really start cuttin some shit up. LOL Welcome to the lower part of this website Jake..lol


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE DRAG-LO FAMILY KYKUSTOMS.
the club is growing.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea it is growing.
Ill have some progress tomorrow on my 720.


----------



## hocknberry

welcome 2 the family bro, u got some nice builds!


----------



## chevyguy97

have everyone checked out the DYNASY build off poll???
please go vote for the one you think should win.
there were some nice ride's built for this, i realy like the 67 that candyblues built, it looks so real.
but you can vote how ever you want. lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 24 2009, 08:48 PM~16083664
> *have everyone checked out the DYNASY build off poll???
> please go vote for the one you think should win.
> there were some nice ride's built for this, i realy like the 67 that candyblues built, it looks so real.
> but you can vote how ever you want. lol
> *


I already did, and I already voted. Agreed, the 67 looks just like the real deal


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Yeah man cant do that lol Id have it done in one weekend two tops lol. Just lemme know and we can go from there. 

I voted! Welcome kykustoms!!! Cant wait to see what youre up to. Cant wait for everybody to get going! Im starting tomorrow and will have some progress up tomorrow!


----------



## kykustoms

glad to join fellas guess ima have to join the build off ill do either my new courier or the yota but prolly the courier cause i been wanting it for awhile


----------



## 06150xlt

WELCOME!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homie


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 25 2009, 05:07 AM~16085754
> *WELCOME!
> *


X2 bro glad to have ya here


----------



## kykustoms

thanks uffin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the crew homie!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks homie... i searched for wheels last night for the courier only thing i found that works is some wheels from the 1/20 vette they fit perfectly inside corvette z06 front tires which are 19s...the rears on the vetter are 20s
im not sure if ima use em or not yet slim 20 wheels are a lil too tall so cant use them...ima goto hobby lobby and use my 50$ gift card today try to find a kit with some nice wheels and maby a couple kits to build they have been 30% off so i should be able to get atleast 3 kits


----------



## 06150xlt

Before you watch the video keep these things in mind

1. I was bored
2. I've never done this before
3. This is the prototype so it is ugly
4. This will be reworked and will be on my 4 door yota for the build off

OK! Be nice! :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

nice, what were you using sounded like one of those ear cleaners


----------



## kykustoms

looks like it works good...

went to hobby lobby and of coarse they was low on stock... got the subaru wrx from revell and the revelle lade was on clearance for 11 bucx so i had to get it so ill be using the 23" wheels from it on the courier gonna have to mod the fenders a lil for it to lay but whatever lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 26 2009, 03:15 PM~16095091
> *Before you watch the video keep these things in mind
> 
> 1. I was bored
> 2. I've never done this before
> 3. This is the prototype so it is ugly
> 4. This will be reworked and will be on my 4 door yota for the build off
> 
> OK! Be nice!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


thats cool, cant wait 2 see the finished product!


----------



## texasfunk

wow! theres some sick builds in here! im gunna be looking in here alot! man i love trucks!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ

I LOVE MODEL CARS... :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile+Dec 26 2009, 06:11 PM~16095366-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice, what were you using sounded like one of those ear cleaners
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a little mini hand pump for blowing up balloon animal ballons
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Dec 26 2009, 10:52 PM~16097388
> *thats cool, cant wait 2 see the finished product!
> *


Me either :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

That working setup is too cool Love to see some detailed pics of how it works! Everybody has got some sick projects going. Unfortunately didnt get started on mine as I had a customer come and needed some stuff done in the shop this weekend but I promise will get some done tomorrow! 

Love the weathered stuff on the vw and the wheels look SICK on the courier. Late.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Just noticed that directional tire should be on the drivers side.


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Haha you pay way too much attention but hes busted lol.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Dec 27 2009, 01:19 PM~16100650
> *Haha you pay way too much attention but hes busted lol.
> *



Just trying to save the man a couple hundred for an expensive tire. Lol :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Oh ya hear that!!! Good save.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice spotting...actually that tires been on that truck like that since i bought it... still looks like new LOL. both rears are like new actually.

In any case, i can get a $35 20" tire here. the passenger front was replaced, cheapest i can find since they wear out while riding super low for long amounts of time. Also, my truck has a toe end problem from hell. Ill have to get some pics on that. 

Of course, i know with an airbagged ride, i can throw alignment out the window, im just happy the damn thing rides straight while it rolls.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2009, 11:31 PM~16105530
> *nice spotting...actually that tires been on that truck like that since i bought it...  still looks like new LOL. both rears are like new actually.
> 
> In any case, i can get a $35  20" tire here.  the passenger front was replaced, cheapest i can find since they wear out while riding super low for long amounts of time.  Also, my truck has a toe end problem from hell.  Ill have to get some pics on that.
> 
> Of course, i know with an airbagged ride, i can throw alignment out the window, im just happy the damn thing rides straight while it rolls.
> *


Toe has nothing to do with air ride. Toe means you have a problem somewhere else. It's camber that result from air. You can get an alignment at you normal ride height.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

would that be where i'd need to notch for the tie rod right? The alignment guy said i needed to do that..thing is, it dont come anywhere near the frame or anything else. Its been modified, i can say that, so that may be something to look at after the rear gets fixed.

Its been aligned at ride height twice in two years..lol...this truck has some issues seriously. :uh: 
I also gotta pull the entire fuse box this week to find out where the wires go to from where the fuse pops from...If that makes any sense. Fucking super ass headache--and all over me putting it up on a ramp....cant understand it!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2009, 11:43 PM~16105652
> *would that be where i'd need to notch for the tie rod right?  The alignment guy said i needed to do that..thing is, it dont come anywhere near the frame or anything else.  Its been modified, i can say that, so that may be something to look at after the rear gets fixed.
> 
> Its been aligned at ride height twice in two years..lol...this truck has some issues seriously. :uh:
> I also gotta pull the entire fuse box this week to find out where the wires go to from where the fuse pops from...If that makes any sense.  Fucking super ass headache--and all over me putting it up on a ramp....cant understand it!
> *


I don't think i know anybody that has had to do tie rod notches on a f-150. s-10s and rangers yes.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2009, 11:43 PM~16105652
> *would that be where i'd need to notch for the tie rod right?  The alignment guy said i needed to do that..thing is, it dont come anywhere near the frame or anything else.  Its been modified, i can say that, so that may be something to look at after the rear gets fixed.
> 
> Its been aligned at ride height twice in two years..lol...this truck has some issues seriously. :uh:
> I also gotta pull the entire fuse box this week to find out where the wires go to from where the fuse pops from...If that makes any sense.  Fucking super ass headache--and all over me putting it up on a ramp....cant understand it!
> *



http://www.aa1car.com/library/wheel_alignment.htm


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 09:00 PM~16105829
> *http://www.aa1car.com/library/wheel_alignment.htm
> *



that explained quite a bit. thanks man!

before when the truck was running, after i redid my valves, & switches, the switches helped a ton with the toe problem, cuz i didnt have spring loaded switch, just one that when ya hit it, it stuck..so i couldnt get a decent ride height everytime. Which now i can. i get a ton of toe in when laid completely out & toe out when raised up..being that i need to be 3/4 up while driving.

And thats where the ass end goes wrongful. It would be great if i could drive around here front partially up, ass down (illegal as hell to do that here)--and yeah its called cali right?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2009, 12:10 AM~16105947
> *that explained quite a bit.  thanks man!
> 
> before when the truck was running, after i redid my valves, & switches, the switches helped a ton with the toe problem, cuz i didnt have spring loaded switch, just one that when ya hit it, it stuck..so i couldnt get a decent ride height everytime.  Which now i can.  i get  a ton of toe in when laid completely out & toe out when raised up..being that i need to be 3/4 up while driving.
> 
> And thats where the ass end goes wrongful.  It would be great if i could drive around here front partially up, ass down (illegal as hell to do that here)--and yeah its called cali right?
> *



Are you sure your not referring to camber. if you have a toe in and out problem when your up or down then you have front end issues.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no its toe in...i know about my camber. Ill always have camber as long as i have beams--now if i change it up with a Crown Vic, then..lol id lay out.

In any case thats another bag of worms on this fuckin truck. Im down to my last straw with it.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2009, 08:32 PM~16106177
> *no its toe in...i know about my camber.  Ill always have camber as long as i have beams--now if i change it up with a Crown Vic, then..lol id lay out.
> 
> In any case thats another bag of worms on this fuckin truck.  Im down to my last straw with it.
> *


See, if you had a Chevy....... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 01:44 AM~16107022
> *See, if you had a Chevy....... LOL :biggrin:
> *


At least he's not rollin what everyone else has..........An s-10 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 09:47 PM~16107045
> *At least he's not rollin what everyone else has..........An s-10 :biggrin:
> *


That is true.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 27 2009, 10:47 PM~16107045
> *At least he's not rollin what everyone else has..........An s-10 :biggrin:
> *


Hey........










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

Just sold it 3 months ago....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 28 2009, 12:47 AM~16107045
> *At least he's not rollin what everyone else has..........An s-10 :biggrin:
> *


Hey, what's wrong with an S-10???? :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 28 2009, 11:15 AM~16109244
> *Hey, what's wrong with an S-10????  :biggrin:
> *


Nothing at all. Just everyone has one. If your into the mini truck scene thats alll you see in my area. Everyone has an s-10.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 28 2009, 10:21 AM~16109262
> *Nothing at all. Just everyone has one. If your into the mini truck scene thats alll you see in my area. Everyone has an s-10.
> *


I know what you mean. I bought one cuz it's what I could afford, plus I've always liked the body lines of the 2nd and 3rd gen. dime. Around here most of the mini truckers drive Rangers. There's one I seen last year that's bagged, it lays rocker. Damn nice lookin truck, but I don't like the 3rd gen. Rangers. You don't see too many fully customized trucks around here.


----------



## chevyguy97

im an S-10 fan myself, i used to own a 92 x-cab that i drove for around 5 years, and before that i had a 93 x-cab bagged, now i'm rollin a 96 x-cab that i just bought. still gota customize it, but all in do time, keep spending all my money on model trucks. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, since i bought mine, ive seen 2 that was shaved, one of the two was bagged but just didnt look right. Had a lowered top, and rearend was really funky..flat as hell--it was in truckin a few 6-8 months ago.

Before i ran fullsizes i was a ranger man, ive always owned one, or at least a ford that is. Except for my 71 Pontiac LeMans--the GTO clone. :biggrin: 
I Did own a static dropped 86 ranger, but it popped the lil 2.3 before i got around to really doin anything with it. Got sold & now i see parts of it running around here. :uh: 

And with a s-10..it takes a crecent wrench and a hacksaw to get it to lay out. :biggrin: :biggrin: lol..j/k


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh, check this link out. Yall might have seen it already--Robert Downie of ACME built it, the guy that gave me the xplorer & the resin dually bed that twinn worked on to make copies of.

See if you can figure out where he cut it...ive seen it, and this car is fucking impressive!
http://www.autoblog.com/2009/12/24/challar...hree-ponies-in/


----------



## importmadness

i love this club...i am also a mini trucker!!!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Here is my old turd from back in the day. 


















The rear was not cut and the rear end not shortened so it didnt lay out back there.


----------



## chevyguy97

i will have to post up some pic's of my past and present S-10's.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2009, 04:30 PM~16111962
> *oh, check this link out.  Yall might have seen it already--Robert Downie of ACME built it, the guy that gave me the xplorer & the resin dually bed that twinn  worked on to make copies of.
> 
> See if you can figure out where he cut it...ive seen it, and this car is fucking impressive!
> http://www.autoblog.com/2009/12/24/challar...hree-ponies-in/
> *


click on the pic it shows you where he cut it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Dec 28 2009, 08:07 PM~16113343
> *Here is my old turd from back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rear was not cut and the rear end not shortened so it didnt lay out back there.
> *



I think Rick took the second pic on the way back from a show in Taylor. There was a BMW behind me that was catching those sparks. :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

i had a s10 too, but i drove it like a stole it ended up doing serious damage to it. but it did what most cars wouldnt do after drowning in 3 feet of water, start.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Dec 28 2009, 05:36 PM~16114477
> *i had a s10 too, but i drove it like a stole it ended up doing serious damage to it. but it did what most cars wouldnt do after drowning in 3 feet of water, start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn shame. that looks like a nice s-10 also.


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 06:58 PM~16114748
> *Damn shame. that looks like a nice s-10 also.
> *


i tried to roll it it got up on 2 wheels but the fucker died before gravity took over


----------



## darkside customs

Fuck man


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2009, 07:04 PM~16114811
> *Fuck man
> *


its a just a truck


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Why do I drive my roadstered isuzu??? Its different than what everybody else has.lol All good everybody has there taste and s10s are easy to do.


----------



## LowandBeyond

For every 1 s10 in the driveway, theres 3 in the back yard.


----------



## hocknberry

:uh: im guilty as charged! i have a 99 ex-cab, but shes stock for now, til then i got my body dropped Mazdawg to play with! :biggrin:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 07:24 PM~16115070
> *For every 1 s10 in the driveway, theres 3 in the back yard.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mines in a friends backyard with his s10 my blazer will be there soon too


----------



## SlammdSonoma

couldnt be a truer statement.lol

my trucks got a shop to go to. Talkin with a guy on north georgia minis (and i drive a fullsize lol), friends of friends that the guy i talkin with, i met up at a show a year back...they are in the process of bagging a friends '08 crew cab on 30"s, so i can pretty much assume he can build my backhalf.


----------



## jose510ss

wat do ya think


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad, what kit is that?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 28 2009, 10:27 PM~16115770
> *not bad, what kit is that?
> *


Just a guess, but judging from the shape of the back window and the fan guard under the hood, I'd say S-10 or Sonoma. :dunno:


----------



## jose510ss

sonoma but im not done :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2009, 08:24 PM~16115070
> *For every 1 s10 in the driveway, theres 3 in the back yard.
> *


lol it's so funny that u said that, i am driving the 96 S-10, and 92 is totaled out in the back yard, along with the cab from the 93 i had, and a 91 cab that i have back there too. lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

builds are lookin' good up in here fellas !!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well ive taken into consideration of going outside of my comfort level, and step into something i know NOTHING about. Im building a low-low with a hydraulic setup. Its actually a build ive had started but havent put the parts together til now.

Now the questions start--anyone have an idea how it goes? Pics might help best.
My setup is a 6 battery 2 pump on a yota hilux named *the dremel*

















i also modded it by cutting open the hood and adding a mazda RX7 rotary and cutting open the inner panel of the hood for clearance. I just finished up the exhaust tonight with styrene tubing.


----------



## darkside customs

Not too far out of your comfort zone. Its still a truck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..yeah, well it was either that or a merc....theres more room to fuck with on this truck than there is in that car.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 07:58 PM~16126976
> *well ive taken into consideration of going outside of my comfort level, and step into something i know NOTHING about.  Im building a low-low with a hydraulic setup.  Its actually a build ive had started but havent put the parts together til now.
> 
> Now the questions start--anyone have an idea how it goes?  Pics might help best.
> My setup is a 6 battery 2 pump on a yota hilux named *the dremel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also modded it by cutting open the hood and adding a mazda RX7 rotary and cutting open the inner panel of the hood for clearance.  I just finished up the exhaust tonight with styrene tubing.
> *


questions exacty are what, for the hydro set up..... wiring on batteries, or dumps to pumps or check valves and solinoids, cylinders and donuts, power balls (and no not the lottey lickets!) chain bridges.... i may be into air and body drops now, but i have had some lifted rides!! (and no not 4x4 lifted)! :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 29 2009, 11:35 PM~16127462
> *questions exacty are what, for the hydro set up..... wiring on batteries, or dumps to pumps or check valves and solinoids, cylinders and donuts, power balls (and no not the lottey lickets!) chain bridges.... i may be into air and body drops now, but i have had some lifted rides!! (and no not 4x4 lifted)!  :biggrin:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



you gonna have that fool up all night reading and tryin to find what you just typed lol


looks good bri


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no shit...thanks Jeff--hows the escalanche thingy comin along?

everything you just mumbled there^^^ is that i need help on. All ive ever done is airbag setups. I have an idea what everything is, since i did help some on putting a 4 pump 12 battery setup in a dancing astro van..but thats been 10+ years now...ive forgotten that shit like old news.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 11:55 PM~16127709
> *no shit...thanks Jeff--hows the escalanche thingy comin along?
> 
> everything you just mumbled there^^^ is that i need help on.  All ive ever done is airbag setups
> *




no time to do shit really :uh: so its just chillin for now, i think ima run a silverado bed and and just cut right above the caddy body lines out back and just replace it with a cut silverado bed to fit, and see how that works  


and if that dont work, it wont be a uni-body for long lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 08:55 PM~16127709
> *no shit...thanks Jeff--hows the escalanche thingy comin along?
> 
> everything you just mumbled there^^^ is that i need help on.  All ive ever done is airbag setups
> *


ok.... lol.... i wasnt REALLY trying 2 be a smart ass, just didnt know what u were looking for, anyway... look through some of the threads on here and get ideas, i can help u out if need help, i just don't speak "this thingy to this thingy" talk u know? take pics ill help if i can?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

getcha sum Jeff...cut the hell outta sum plasteek!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you got a stock ass hilux kit.? .theres my base pretty much. Nothings been done to it as far as frame. Ive moved the gas tank out of the way of whatever. *at the time i did that, i was thinkin link bars, but not sure that is a hydraulic part or not*


----------



## jose510ss

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 29 2009, 07:58 PM~16126976
> *well ive taken into consideration of going outside of my comfort level, and step into something i know NOTHING about.  Im building a low-low with a hydraulic setup.  Its actually a build ive had started but havent put the parts together til now.
> 
> Now the questions start--anyone have an idea how it goes?  Pics might help best.
> My setup is a 6 battery 2 pump on a yota hilux named *the dremel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also modded it by cutting open the hood and adding a mazda RX7 rotary and cutting open the inner panel of the hood for clearance.  I just finished up the exhaust tonight with styrene tubing.
> *


looks bad ass


----------



## hocknberry

u could use links, but the way my 1:1 91 s10 was.... i put the cylinders where the rear shackles were, strapped the rear frame and welded some cups to hold the rear cylinders in, the cyilinders went through the bed near the rear of the wheel wells


----------



## chevyguy97

as promised here are my S-10's
this one is the first on i every owned, it's a 93. i loward it, put the snug onit, added the blacked out g.m.c. grill and bumper and a set of 16'' camaro rims

then later in life i bagged it, repainted it, and lost the snug.










then after that i tore it down and went out and bought a 92 S-10.


----------



## chevyguy97

photo shop is fun
this is how it looked for real, i painted it cranberry and gray, and this is how it realy looks. lol









i repainted it after this i will have to find some pic's of it.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok found the pic's of the last paint job i put onit.
the truck is blizts black and the flames are colbalt blue.


















then the day before thanksgiving i let my bro borrow it and a teenage girl on a cell phone driving a brand new toyota, hit him going like 50









now i have a 96 S-10, i don't have any pic's of it, but i will take some.


----------



## kykustoms

nice dimes i used to have a 91 long bed and i still have a n 85 shortbed in my dads yard and my current project is an 87 2 door blazer that im putting a 3.4 out of a 95 camaro in it to replace the blown 2.8


----------



## chevyguy97

HAY SLAMMD, i got somthing u might like to see, i have been kinda working on this, just a little side project, my dream truck is a 4 door stepside chevy, i would realy love to have a real one, but this is as close as i can come rite now.i have been waiting on the bed to come in, got it in the mail today, so had to put it on and post up of pic of it. i will keep some updates of this, but like i said it's just a little side project.










still gota lot of work to do, but all in do time.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres some inspiration to get it started man



















c'mon, join the madness!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2009, 07:27 PM~16138842
> *heres some inspiration to get it started man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon, join the madness!! :biggrin:
> *


thats fuckn sick sonoma


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2009, 11:27 PM~16138842
> *heres some inspiration to get it started man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> c'mon, join the madness!! :biggrin:
> *





bout time you get shit done :biggrin: 


but i woulda opted outa the blown 409, for a smooth vette motor imo.  hit me up if you need one :biggrin: 




shits looking smooth man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh.. na, im cool with what i got. i gotta add a tranny to it, cuz this one was too boxy, its cool i got a c4 or a t5 lying around here somewhere.

And i always get shit done sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 30 2009, 11:47 PM~16139098
> *ehh.. na, im cool with what i got.  i gotta add a tranny to it, cuz this one was too boxy, its cool i got a c4 or a t5 lying around here somewhere.
> 
> And i always get shit done sometimes :biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: i hear that lol


----------



## bigdogg323

hey guys i got a ??? wen u do a body drop on a mini truck are u supposed to cut the int tub smaller or shave the frame. i did one awhile back i just sanded the frame down and it got really low like ur guys and redid the back of the frame too and cut threw the bed also wat i want know wat did i do wrong on it tks and can u guys lmk 
i know should've wrote a book better :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2009, 09:25 PM~16139663
> *hey guys i got a ??? wen u do a body drop on a mini truck are u supposed to cut the int tub smaller or shave the frame. i did one awhile back i just sanded the frame down and it got really low like ur guys and redid the back of the frame too and cut threw the bed also wat i want know wat did i do wrong on it tks and can u guys lmk
> i know should've wrote a book better  :biggrin:
> *


Frank, there are many ways of doing this.

The most traditional way of doing it is to first bag the truck, then cut out the interior floor and lower the body over the frame rails. Then cap in all the areas so that the floor meets back up with they body, as Slammedsanoma did.

Another way is to do a stock floor body drop, where the interior isn't cut, or has minor cuts, but your leg room isn't lost. This involves a combination of both custom build frame or cutting down the height of the factory frame rails, or a combination of both.

More and more today you are seeing guys either do a stock floor body drop with the factory frame, or they scrap the factory frame all together and build an entirely new one.

Hope that helps...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2009, 09:25 PM~16139663
> *hey guys i got a ??? wen u do a body drop on a mini truck are u supposed to cut the int tub smaller or shave the frame. i did one awhile back i just sanded the frame down and it got really low like ur guys and redid the back of the frame too and cut threw the bed also wat i want know wat did i do wrong on it tks and can u guys lmk
> i know should've wrote a book better  :biggrin:
> *


for mine i scratch build the frame, and for the interior, cut the bottom of the bucket off (unless u are making scratch interior) and u will have to recess the floor boards up a little, this would prolly work with a stock frame too?! u will also have the make a taller rounder tunnel in the interior for the engine/tranny and drive shaft clearance. out back for the rear frame work is up 2 u really?!


----------



## bigdogg323

tks mike n hock i'll try ur methods lets see how it comes out guys i appreciate the help  

ill try to post sum pics of it :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 30 2009, 09:52 PM~16140119
> *tks mike n hock i'll try ur methods lets see how it comes out guys i appreciate the help
> 
> ill try to post sum pics of it
> *


Sure you will....... :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2009, 08:54 PM~16140155
> *Sure you will.......    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kykustoms

to do a body drop using the stock frame you nead to cut the drop you nead out of the interior tub... shaveing the frame down is like replacing the frame with shorter frame rails so its pretty much a stock floor body drop...i always do a full frame and usually a full floor just to make it all fit how i want


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian...i still think you should shave them steps lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 31 2009, 01:13 AM~16140498
> *to do a body drop using the stock frame you nead to cut the drop you nead out of the interior tub... shaveing the frame down is like replacing the frame with shorter frame rails so its pretty much a stock floor body drop...i always do a full frame and usually a full floor just to make it all fit how i want
> *



Hope this helps. Explains it a little more extensive. 


http://www.sporttruck.com/techarticles/041...sics/index.html


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 30 2009, 10:14 PM~16140520
> *looks good brian...i still think you should shave them steps lmao
> *



thanks Jake...ill hold onto the steps for this build, the next one i get will get shaved off.

And i think everybody explained a BD pretty much the same way i would. It it dont lay, cut more!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 31 2009, 06:53 AM~16143204
> *thanks Jake...ill hold onto the steps for this build, the next one i get will get shaved off.
> 
> And i think everybody explained a BD pretty much the same way i would.  It it dont lay, cut more!
> *


yea that pretty much sums it up keep cutting till its on the ground lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2009, 09:44 PM~16139045
> *bout time you get shit done :biggrin:
> but i woulda opted outa the blown 409, for a smooth vette motor imo.   hit me up if you need one :biggrin:
> shits looking smooth man!
> *


hay dropped, what kind of vette motor u got???? i might want if ya givin it away, i will put it into my 4-door stepside.


----------



## chevyguy97

taking um by storm, this is the truck i won with on the DYNASTY club build off.











i just wanted to THANK everyone that voted for my truck.
there were some great builds in the build off. everyone did a great job.
thanks


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 31 2009, 03:07 PM~16146986
> *taking um by storm, this is the truck i won with on the DYNASTY club build off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just wanted to THANK everyone that voted for my truck.
> there were some great builds in the build off. everyone did a great job.
> thanks
> *


im pretty sure u already aswered this.... but is that green the emerald laquer from testors? kinda looks like the green i used 4 my hard body?! that what i used


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whatever it is, it looks damn good. Im glad i didnt build it, cuz id stare at it more than i would build.

I do that with the xplorer already..LOL

Im gonna go take some pics of the update on *bad mojo*


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 31 2009, 08:22 PM~16149218
> *im pretty sure u already aswered this.... but is that green the emerald laquer from testors? kinda looks like the green i used 4 my hard body?! that what i used
> *


the green is that DUPLI-COLOR PAINT SHOP CANDY COAT--CANDY APPLE GREEN. i got it off the shelf at O'REILLYS AUTO PARTS.
if you get this color make sure u get a silver, for the base.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 1 2010, 08:32 AM~16152106
> *the green is  that DUPLI-COLOR  PAINT SHOP  CANDY COAT--CANDY APPLE GREEN. i got it off the shelf at O'REILLYS AUTO PARTS.
> if you get this color make sure u get a silver, for the base.
> *


  sounds good, ill have to check it out!


----------



## chevyguy97

this is my 96 S-10 i just got. just stock for now, like i said i just got it, i did put the black rims onit. but that's all ive done for now.










and this is what i would like for it to look like when i get done, but only in blue.
i did just buy those 5-start wheels, but i have not got them on yet, but just having some fun with paint shop, enjoy


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.rocketfin.com/model_car_links.html

CHECK OUT THIS WEB SITE, it's a list of model car parts, and kits. and were to get them.
just check it out.


----------



## darkside customs

Ill post what I picked up today on Monday or Tuesday. Posting from work right now. But I got a 20th scale GMC Jimmy and the 20th scale 2 door explorer kits. Now I just need to get the Blazer and find a square body S-10 kit and Im set. lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2010, 06:09 PM~16164010
> *Ill post what I picked up today on Monday or Tuesday. Posting from work right now. But I got a 20th scale GMC Jimmy and the 20th scale 2 door explorer kits. Now I just need to get the Blazer and find a square body S-10 kit and Im set. lol
> *


i got a square body 1/20th i think. but no frame or suspention, which is how i got to makin frames for the hardbody and toyota! :biggrin: got a pair of dub wheels that'll fit the 1/20's to trade?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i have a box full of 1/20 frames from the xplorer, s-10, toyota, and jimmy/blazer kits---that was one of the things i was given at the model show, so if ya need a frame, i probably got it seriously!!

like to see what ya do with that xplorer kit :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16165022
> *i have a box full of 1/20 frames from the xplorer, s-10, toyota, and jimmy/blazer kits---that was one of the things i was given at the model show, so if ya need a frame, i probably got it seriously!!
> 
> like to see what ya do with that xplorer kit :biggrin:
> *


u got the rear axels too ur just frames?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just frames...and very few interiors. Ill probably use up 3-4 of em on my blazer/jimmy limo im building later this year... :biggrin: :biggrin: and it will have a bed on it i promise!!


----------



## customforlife

i saw this one at lastresort 09 there was air brush work all over it and it was pink i think



heres my daily dragger and my project rc show truck


----------



## TwistedFabrication

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 3 2010, 04:29 PM~16170448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one at lastresort 09 there was air brush work all over it and it was pink i think
> heres my daily dragger and my project rc show truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


His rc truck is badass!!! You build any plastic stuff man? Late.


----------



## customforlife

thanks man yeah i have built alot of plastic model trucks but dont finish alot of them lol right not im trying to get this rc truck done so i can show it off at the truck shows and stuff.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 3 2010, 04:29 PM~16170448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one at lastresort 09 there was air brush work all over it and it was pink i think
> heres my daily dragger and my project rc show truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More pics of the r/c?


----------



## customforlife

heres some of the models i have built and some that have been but on the back burner














































and my model i started for the first minitruckin model build off




































and one i recently started


----------



## chevyguy97

DALLAS COWBOYS just killed the eagles---24-0

GO COWBOYS.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 3 2010, 05:08 PM~16172134
> *heres some of the models i have built and some that have been but on the back burner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my model i started for the first minitruckin model build off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one i recently started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good i remember seeing that blue ranger around somewhere


----------



## customforlife

my rc truck has real working air suspension using air cylinders




























and heres a video of me working the valves for the suspension by hand 

http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn119/n...ent=rcVideo.flv


----------



## customforlife

yeah i built the blue ranger years ago. you plrobably have seen it on this site or streetsource or something i have been a member on both sites for years too


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2010, 06:15 PM~16172221
> *DALLAS COWBOYS just killed the eagles---24-0
> 
> GO COWBOYS.
> *


 :worship: COWBOYS


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 3 2010, 01:29 PM~16170448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i saw this one at lastresort 09 there was air brush work all over it and it was pink i think
> heres my daily dragger and my project rc show truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yep i sold her


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Jan 3 2010, 07:43 PM~16173098
> *yep i sold her
> *


it looks sad to me now i liked it better when you still had it who ever has it now cut a hole in the hood that the engine is comes up through


----------



## SlammdSonoma

long time no see bud! good to see ya back around..and like the R/C, think that could be possible with a T-Maxx?? LOL


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Id love to know where you got the cylinders, valves, tank etc? Also do you have to work it by hand or will it be controlled by servos? Great work so far been following it on myspace. Models look real good man you gotta finish some of em!


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 3 2010, 08:49 PM~16173837
> *Id love to know where you got the cylinders, valves, tank etc? Also do you have to work it by hand or will it be controlled by servos? Great work so far been following it on myspace. Models look real good man you gotta finish some of em!
> *


all the air sysem parts are made by robart the air stuff is realy made for rc air plains for like opening doors and stuff on the plain and yes they will be controled by mini servos when its all said and done 
yeah lol i kinda get lazy with my model cars but they wil be finished one day


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 3 2010, 08:48 PM~16173825
> *long time no see bud!  good to see ya back around..and like the R/C, think that could be possible with a T-Maxx??  LOL
> *


yeah man i kinda got away from the site for a while i got real busy and it sucked lol

hell yeah its possible to do that with a t-maxx were the cylinders are on my truck is were the coil over shocks used to be on the suspension


----------



## TwistedFabrication

What kind of rc did you start with and whats the body for?


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by TwistedFabrication_@Jan 4 2010, 12:03 AM~16176180
> *What kind of rc did you start with and whats the body for?
> *



well i made a frame from a sheet of 16ga. steel and all the suspension came off of an hpi sprint to drift car that i had i narrowed the fron and rear suspension so the wheels would tuck up inside the body 

the body is originaly for the tamiya toyota tundra high lift truck


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive thought of doing that to a road car nitro i have, i also have an electric road car..but i dont get the servos and all the jazz that goes with it...'sides i gotta rebuild the 1.5 thats in my hpi--the cord pulled out of it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2010, 11:12 PM~16184728
> *ive thought of doing that to a road car nitro i have, i also have  an electric road car..but i dont get the servos and all the jazz that goes with it...'sides i gotta rebuild the 1.5 thats in my hpi--the cord pulled out of it
> *



Put a roto start on that bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## customforlife

roto starts suck ass!!!! and makes the engine turn less rpms stick with the pull start


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I never had a problem with mine that was on my Hellfire. Althought the one thats on my OFNA doesn't want to engage.


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 4 2010, 11:45 PM~16187009
> *I never had a problem with mine that was on my Hellfire. Althought the one thats on my OFNA doesn't want to engage.
> *



yeah i just dont care for the electronics and stuff for the start systems
on my rs4-3 i put an os-18tz non pull start so i could get the most rpm out of the motor ass i could without having the motor moded


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 3 2010, 05:20 PM~16172285
> *my rc truck has real working air suspension using air cylinders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres a video of me working the valves for the suspension by hand
> 
> http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn119/n...ent=rcVideo.flv
> *


TIGHT!!   

I've seen cheap air cilinder setups inc. valves at www.hobbyking.com. Would be awesome to have a miniature compressor onboard to fill the tank.


----------



## chevyguy97

been working on my 4-door stepside, got the body work lookn good, and got the primer onit, i need to build a frame but i don't have any wheels yet, so i will have to hold off on starting the frame, untill i find some wheels i like.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Jan 5 2010, 02:32 AM~16187694
> *yeah i just dont care for the electronics and stuff for the start systems
> on my rs4-3 i put an os-18tz non pull start so i could get the most rpm out of the motor ass i could without having the motor moded
> *


There is no electronics for a Roto Start.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

there are electronics to the t-maxx..the starting mechanism is bullshit, id rather have a roto start from an HPI anyday.

As for the rotostart for my road car..wouldnt work...this was before a rotostart even came out....all i need is the pullstart, so no need for the starter.

I am getting a lil bit of snow comin my way, and the 2 acre lake behind my house is totally iced up, should be fun to break bad with the t-maxx!!









i may tear this one apart--rock crawler, rebuild it as a real crawler


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2010, 05:05 PM~16192452
> *there are electronics to the t-maxx..the starting mechanism is bullshit, id rather have a roto start from an HPI anyday.
> 
> As for the rotostart for my road car..wouldnt work...this was before a rotostart even came out....all i need is the pullstart, so no need for the starter.
> 
> I am getting a lil bit of snow comin my way, and the 2 acre lake behind my house is totally iced up, should be fun to break bad with the t-maxx!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i may tear this one apart--rock crawler, rebuild it as a real crawler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im getting rid of all my nitro stuff, moving on to electric. Do you have the 2.5 in it or is it the old .15 model? I have a couple pull starts in my box o parts, let me know what it is.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I just sold my Hellfire for 150. Came with a shit ton of extras and fuel too. Didnt have time to mess with it anymore. I don't even touch the OFNA buggy anymore.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its a .15...shit i wish 2.5 my tmaxx has that, though the big bore 3.3 would've been fun to get, but not for an extra $200. I can upgrade my 2.5 with dual exhaust & a NOS bottle & get the same effect... :biggrin:

hellfire, what size was that thing?

i went to hobbytown in Atlanta, they have new buggies out now that are selling for $1500, with a weedeater motor on it...they had a trophy truck with one as well. I can buy that or a small compact car/truck for the same price.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2010, 05:44 PM~16192767
> *its a .15...shit i wish 2.5  my tmaxx has that, though the big bore 3.3 would've been fun to get, but not for an extra $200.  I can upgrade my 2.5 with dual exhaust & a NOS bottle & get the same effect... :biggrin:
> 
> hellfire, what size was that thing?
> 
> i went to hobbytown in Atlanta, they have new buggies out now that are selling for $1500, with a weedeater motor on it...they had a trophy truck with one as well.  I can buy that or a small compact car/truck for the same price.
> *



The dual exhaust is a rip off.

HPI makes a 5th scale gasser with a weedeater motor you can get them from tower hobbies for $1,000. They have the 5b(buggy) or 5t(truggy)


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jan 5 2010, 05:22 PM~16193192
> *The dual exhaust is a rip off.
> 
> HPI makes a 5th scale gasser with a weedeater motor you can get them from tower hobbies for $1,000. They have the 5b(buggy) or 5t(truggy)
> *



i have always wanted that truggy from hpi :cheesy:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2010, 06:44 PM~16192767
> *its a .15...shit i wish 2.5  my tmaxx has that, though the big bore 3.3 would've been fun to get, but not for an extra $200.  I can upgrade my 2.5 with dual exhaust & a NOS bottle & get the same effect... :biggrin:
> 
> hellfire, what size was that thing?
> 
> i went to hobbytown in Atlanta, they have new buggies out now that are selling for $1500, with a weedeater motor on it...they had a trophy truck with one as well.  I can buy that or a small compact car/truck for the same price.
> *


The Hellfire is 1/8 scale. With a nice beefy 4.6 ho motor. 

Those Hpi Baja buggies are badass. 
I always wanted one of the Jato 3.3's.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2010, 06:33 PM~16193321
> *The Hellfire is 1/8 scale. With a nice beefy 4.6 ho motor.
> 
> Those Hpi Baja buggies are badass.
> I always wanted one of the Jato 3.3's.
> *



Had a 3.3 Jato but no where to run it, got sick of running it on the street and playing cat and mouse with vehicles. Can't complain though I bought it for $150, sold it for $253.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by urjustamemory_@Jan 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16193383
> *Had a 3.3 Jato but no where to run it, got sick of running it on the street and playing cat and mouse with vehicles. Can't complain though I bought it for $150, sold it for $253.
> *



I didn't really have anywhere to run my hellfire either. I ran it in the backyard and it scared the shit out of my daughter. Ran it at work and it just sat there with the tires spinning. Didn't want to move on a painted hangar floor. There a blast though.


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2010, 06:47 PM~16193447
> * I ran it in the backyard and it scared the shit out of my daughter.
> *



I know all about that, the Maxx I got from bodine use to scare the heck out of mine. When I started it she would cover her ears and run inside. I haven't started my nitro's around my little one yet and plan on staying that way for awhile.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

My ankle bitter dog we had at the time chased it around the round. That was great entertainment.


----------



## hocknberry

WOW, ya'll are speakin jibberish 2 me here! LOL never really got into the romote controls, but i have always been interested!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

awww shit ya need to. Ive had both road and off road..and i gotta say off road is soo much better. On road cars are cool for drifting, but thats if ya got a lot of parking lot space...why i want my .15 fixed!!! the maxx i got..i got like 10 acres of flat wide open area to just let r scoot. Works great to scare the fucking canadian geese off. Our back yard turns into a skating rink of goose shit :uh: :biggrin: 

ive also seen i can buy these tmaxx's at like $150-250 with new shit on CL, is that like a damn fluke or something?


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2010, 10:30 PM~16196568
> *
> ive also seen i can buy these tmaxx's at like $150-250 with new shit on CL, is that like a damn fluke or something?
> *



No, its not a fluke. R/Cs are just like vehicles as soon as you start them they drop value like crazy. I know for a fact if you get a 3.3 t maxx you will never run the old .15. I am not saying the 3.3 motors are great, but its a huge power increase than the .15. 

Seems like high jacked this page. If you want to talk further on it just PM me.


----------



## customforlife

yeah i know what you mean i tried to sell my axial crawler for what i had in it and never sold lol so i quit tryin to sell it


----------



## chevyguy97

well we got a lot of snow last night, so this morning i had to get the big chevy out, so i could play in the snow.










got my ranger stuck in the snow and had to put it out with the big chevy.










caues i know the dually was not going to do it.










just having some snow day fun. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

good thing ya cant drive em far...that hood to ground jump might break some parts..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I just got the damn explorer kit in the mail today and I already want to get another one so I can build a square bodied Ranger.


----------



## kykustoms

that would be sick ive thought about doing that but never got one


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 7 2010, 04:13 PM~16216375
> *good thing ya cant drive em far...that hood to ground jump might break some parts..LOL :biggrin:
> *


lol yeah i think your rite, shit would be broke all up. lol


----------



## FrameDragger

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass now it neads a trike with a vw engine on the back lol


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 05:58 PM~16218935
> *thats badass now it neads a trike with a vw engine on the back lol
> *


i kno rite! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 7 2010, 07:39 PM~16218701
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where you get that?


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 07:19 PM~16219195
> *where you get that?
> *


They have a bunch at Pegasus...


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 7 2010, 08:25 PM~16219271
> *They have a bunch at Pegasus...
> *


how much are they ?

im in florida


----------



## MKD904

I know, I"m playin.....They are blue on the box, a Japanese Kit.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jan 7 2010, 06:19 PM~16219195
> *where you get that?
> *


Its a Hasegawa kit, they usually run about $40


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah thats the kit i was wanting to build. A model friend did one of those as a race track runner vehicle for Porsche/VW's...looked sweet!

what ya got in mind with yours?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 7 2010, 05:00 PM~16217407
> *I just got the damn explorer kit in the mail today and I already want to get another one so I can build a square bodied Ranger.
> *



haha, i was think the same damn thing when i did the xplorer. Dont think i havent thought of cuttin that bitch down to size tho.... :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 7 2010, 07:29 PM~16219997
> *yeah thats the kit i was wanting to build.  A model friend did one of those as a race track runner vehicle for Porsche/VW's...looked sweet!
> 
> what ya got in mind with yours?
> *


Idk quite yet, dont kno if I want to go that low (cant believe I said that lol) or make it a hot rodded one?? But its not gonna b a curbside, It will hav interior and suspension :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i think it looks cool laid out like that with the short wheel wells


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 7 2010, 07:55 PM~16220318
> *i think it looks cool laid out like that with the short wheel wells
> *


yea, im going wit bigger wheels so i will hav to make tubs for the rear


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good so far.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 8 2010, 03:32 AM~16223568
> *lookn good so far.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 7 2010, 07:39 PM~16218701
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats bad ass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol..i been busy with lego's today...and figured i'd do a high ridah---and NOT NO FUCKED UP ASS DONK EITHER


1/20 nissan hardbody--and no im not selling it--so dont ask! :biggrin: 
























the stance and even the tires/wheels looom right on this...so i might just build it at this stance eventually  

also some parts i got from Pink86regal a few weeks ago for my 1/16th nomad build


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408+Jan 8 2010, 07:24 PM~16231061-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats bad ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 07:28 PM~16231101
> *lol..i been busy with lego's today...and figured i'd do a high ridah---and NOT NO FUCKED UP ASS DONK EITHER
> 1/20 nissan hardbody--and no im not selling it--so dont ask! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the stance and even the tires/wheels looom right on this...so i might just build it at this stance eventually
> 
> also some parts i got from Pink86regal a few weeks ago for my 1/16th nomad build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude that nissan looks badass, like a mini monster truck lol. and that nomad is gonna b sik with those parts


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Jan 8 2010, 08:32 PM~16231146
> *Thanks bro
> Dude that nissan looks badass, like a mini monster truck lol. and that nomad is gonna b sik with those parts
> *



lol, yeah that was the aim i was goin for..mini monster truck--if i get time after the stepside getrs done, this could possibly get built?? if not the hilux is up.
And for some reason, i think pink knew i had rims..cuz i didnt even get them out to assemble em--pegasus 1109's new in the package-bought for $3. Defintely worth the deal!!

Also, the front wheel/tire combo, i wont have to cut nearly as much fender out of it.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 07:36 PM~16231191
> *lol, yeah that was the aim i was goin for..mini monster truck--if i get time after the stepside getrs done, this could possibly get built??  if not the hilux is up.
> And for some reason, i think pink knew i had rims..cuz i didnt even get them out to assemble em--pegasus 1109's new in the package-bought for $3.  Defintely worth the deal!!
> 
> Also, the front wheel/tire combo, i wont have to cut nearly as much fender out of it.
> *


Hell yea bro that was worth the deal. I think Im gonna get some rims like wat is pictured under the nomad. the ones i mocked up r for my hilux mini build off truck :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that'd be cool.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 07:44 PM~16231288
> *that'd be cool.
> *


yea i got a set of aoshima offset 5 spokes that I used on a supra I did that mite looks good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit, anything aoshima makes in wheels is worth putting on period!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2010, 07:50 PM~16231347
> *shit, anything aoshima makes in wheels is worth putting on period!
> *


hell yea bro those r usually the only rims I use on my truck builds


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well shit..now the secrets out..lol :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2010, 08:44 AM~16235573
> *well shit..now the secrets out..lol :biggrin:
> *



Haha no secret bro,but i did say USUALLY lol


----------



## chevyguy97

how bout them GO COWBOYS</span>


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill be glad when baseballs comes back around..its soo much fucking warmer then as well.

it didnt get above a balmy 26 degrees here, i was between spraying in a 40 degree room and letting it dry in a 80 degree room next to it...it can be done..o yes....


----------



## darkside customs

Thats fuckin sick bro!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 10 2010, 08:06 PM~16249664
> *Thats fuckin sick bro!!
> *


X2 hell yeah nice n smooth :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

all stock, just felt like slingin some paint today.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats what Im gonna be doin tomorrow is painting. Hopefully its nice again tomorrow.

Oh, I will be updating the roster of who is still in drag-lo in the next day or two.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2010, 08:16 PM~16249807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all stock, just felt like slingin some paint today.
> *


 :0 :0 :0    :wow: :wow: SAWEEEEEET BRO


----------



## regalman85




----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 10 2010, 09:30 PM~16250006
> *:0  :0  :0        :wow:  :wow: SAWEEEEEET BRO
> *



thanks mayne...easy kit to do this to, but pricy as fuck!


----------



## grimreaper69

Ricky Bobby
Group Icon
Posts: 4,531
Joined: Jul 2008
From: Tijuana, MX
Car Club: Drag-Lo Kustomz


I thought you was in Cali bro!!


----------



## TwistedFabrication

Got some work done on mine Ill post pics up tomorrow cant find my camera!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I've got the lo-stro in second prime.I should hopefully have the final prime and paint on in the next few days.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 10 2010, 08:51 PM~16250350
> *Ricky Bobby
> Group Icon
> Posts: 4,531
> Joined: Jul 2008
> From: Tijuana, MX
> Car Club: Drag-Lo Kustomz
> I thought you was in Cali bro!!
> *


I live in Tijuana, right on the border of San Diego. I work there and live in TJ with my girl.
BTW Im whiter than casper!! lol


----------



## darkside customs

Fellas, Im sending out PM's and need to hear back from you guys ASAP.
Big thangs possibly happenin.


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2010, 12:55 AM~16251302
> *:0
> *


----------



## darkside customs

Wanted to thank [email protected] for having us all be apart of Dynasty!!!
Most of the fellas are already in, but the ones who are just getting this will be happy as hell Im sure. 
Jeremy aka AcesNEights and myself would like to thank you again brother!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 10 2010, 11:55 PM~16251302
> *:0
> *


   :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2010, 02:31 AM~16251631
> *Wanted to thank [email protected] for having us all be apart of Dynasty!!!
> Most of the fellas are already in, but the ones who are just getting this will be happy as hell Im sure.
> Jeremy aka AcesNEights and myself would like to thank you again brother!!
> *






welcome fellas


----------



## darkside customs

My fellas need to make sure they add Dynasty in their signature please. In case you dont get PM's. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

so what does this mean for the drag-lo club???
are we combining with DYNASTY, im already in both clubs. so it's cool. just wanted to know what this all means.


----------



## relaxednoma

replied to PM brosef


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 11 2010, 04:31 AM~16252677
> *so what does this mean for the drag-lo club???
> are we combining with DYNASTY, im already in both clubs. so it's cool. just wanted to know what this all means.
> *


Yea. Dynasty has started a drag-lo /dynasty chapter. And your good bro. 
So yea, you can still fly drag-lo.


----------



## chevyguy97

DRAG-LO--DYNASTY M.C.C 4 LIFE.


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 11 2010, 08:48 PM~16259895
> *DRAG-LO--DYNASTY M.C.C 4 LIFE.
> *


 :cheesy: hell yeah!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Ok Drag-Lo crew I need to do a roll call to see who is still down with us.We have had some members leave us and they will be missed.
1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
Also I want your input on what build offs you want to see done by us.Throw out any ideas you got they're all welcome.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 11 2010, 08:33 PM~16260443
> *Ok Drag-Lo crew I need to do a roll call to see who is still down with us.We have had some members leave us and they will be missed.
> 1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
> Also I want your input on what build offs you want to see done by us.Throw out any ideas you got they're all welcome.
> *



cut & paste from here

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga

and we're still doin this truck build-off right?


----------



## customforlife

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.customforlife/beaumont,tx


----------



## hocknberry

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.Hocknberry/Denver, CO


----------



## hocknberry

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Ok heres a few ideas I got kickin around in my head.
1.Shop truck build
2.Ol' skool build
3.Hauler build
4.SUV build
5.Concept build
6.Feature/Cover truck build
What you guys got for ideas?


----------



## 06150xlt

> 1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
> 2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
> 3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
> 4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO
> 5.06150xlt/Shreveport, LA


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

For sure slammd this build off is still on.I'm just throwin around ideas for our next build offs.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh, cool. Thought about a semi build-off..if everyone can get one--something to work towards maybe. 

Cars done by celebrities such as..rad rides by troy, boyd coddigton, chip foose, or in some kind of celebrity status of the car being in movies, newspaper, internet..etc.

4X4's only is another one i wanna try..and could consider a few of the scratchbuilders with the badass frames could come up with a wild ass rock crawler gizmo?? 

lets get the ideas out there...nothings a bad idea. Its plastic, lets enjoy it guys!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the input.I'm going to throw one more idea in the mix here.I want to do a truck build off that is open to EVERYONE.I'm pretty sure everybody on LIL has at least on truck in their stash somewhere.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 12 2010, 12:05 AM~16260905
> *Ok heres a few ideas I got kickin around in my head.
> 1.Shop truck build
> 2.Ol' skool build
> 3.Hauler build
> 4.SUV build
> 5.Concept build
> 6.Feature/Cover truck build
> What you guys got for ideas?
> *





:0 some good selections :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 11 2010, 11:32 PM~16261224
> *Thanx for the input.I'm going to throw one more idea in the mix here.I want to do a truck build off that is open to EVERYONE.I'm pretty sure everybody on LIL has at least on truck in their stash somewhere.
> *


 :0 I'll definatly be in. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah, you'll have every ******* & yankee between here & germany in on this one..LOL. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2010, 11:35 PM~16261270
> *oh yeah, you'll have every ******* & yankee between here & germany in on this one..LOL. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ LOL


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 11 2010, 10:34 PM~16261255
> *:0  I'll definatly be in.  :biggrin:
> *


Like I said the more the better on that build off!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 11 2010, 10:32 PM~16261228
> *:0  some good selections :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Jeff.I've had these ideas from day one of Drag-Lo being created it was time they came out.
Plus just came up with another idea.A muscle truck build.Not meaning a factory build mucle truck(ex.lightning,srt,SS).Some truck that has a crazy drivetrain shoehorned into it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2010, 11:36 PM~16261302
> *^^ LOL
> *


You didn't get it right................ I'm a polish, ******* hillbilly. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and all i can think about on that is....


DELIVERANCE.


Whar's yor baen-joe hat? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2010, 11:40 PM~16261382
> *and all i can think about on that is....
> DELIVERANCE.
> Whar's yor baen-joe hat? :biggrin:
> *


It's funny, I've never seen that movie all the way through.


----------



## bigdogg323

go with a concept build bro to see how far the imagination goes and to test the skills of lil is or ur clubs are my 2 bro   :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

your not missing a damn thing.

bad part on my side...i live about an hour from where the part of the film was where the squealin was done..LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2010, 11:42 PM~16261421
> *your not missing a damn thing.
> 
> bad part on my side...i live about an hour from where the part of the film was where the squealin was done..LOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 11 2010, 10:41 PM~16261412
> *go with a concept build bro to see how far the imagination goes and to test the skills of lil is or ur clubs are my 2 bro      :biggrin:
> *


Thanx bigdogg I appreciate your .02.I plan on getting most if not all off these build offs accomplished over the next few years.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 11 2010, 08:52 PM~16261582
> *Thanx bigdogg I appreciate your .02.I plan on getting most if not all off these build offs accomplished over the next few years.
> *


ITS  BRO JUST THOUGHT I THROW IT IN FOR THE FIRST BUILD OFF OF THE NEW YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 11 2010, 10:20 PM~16261075
> *ahh, cool.  Thought about a semi build-off..if everyone can get one--something to work towards maybe.
> 
> Cars done by celebrities such as..rad rides by troy, boyd coddigton, chip foose, or in some kind of celebrity status of the car being in movies, newspaper, internet..etc.
> 
> 4X4's only is another one i wanna try..and could consider a few of the scratchbuilders with the badass frames could come up with a wild ass rock crawler gizmo??
> 
> lets get the ideas out there...nothings a bad idea.  Its plastic, lets enjoy it guys!
> *


I want to add something to your second suggestion
Your favorite truck built by a custom shop such as ....little house,devious,extensive,hills hot rods,chaotic...the list could go on for ever.


----------



## 06150xlt

did someone say 4x4? just make some rims!


----------



## TwistedFabrication

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO
5.06150xlt/Shreveport, LA 
6.TwistedFabrication/Hudson, FL


And all of those ideas sound good!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO
5.06150xlt/Shreveport, LA 
6.TwistedFabrication/Hudson, FL
7.CHEVYGUY97/wynne,AR

have no fear CHEVYGUY is still here.


----------



## chevyguy97

a muscle truck build sounds like fun. put as much hores power as u can get under the hood of a concept truck.
well i'm going to be bissy with the minitruckn build off for the next couple of months. i will do my best to finish my ranger that i started for the drag-lo build off, all i have left to do is paint the truck, just waiting on some warm weather, i hope it gets warm this week, i think its going to be in the 50's this week here, so i should get it painted.
but if we can wait to start another build off after the minitruckn one is over that would be great.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, im not sure im gonna attend that one for sure or not. Would rather get this silverado & my hydro-lux done so i can start on the BIG picture, the nomad.

And i do like the idea of a custom truck done by shop, and to be honest--i cant pick one out, but i may have one already started. :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 13 2010, 09:38 PM~16283635
> *yeah, im not sure im gonna attend that one for sure or not.  Would rather get this silverado & my hydro-lux done so i can start on the BIG picture, the nomad.
> 
> And i do like the idea of a custom truck done by shop, and to be honest--i cant pick one out, but i may have one already started. :biggrin:
> *


might be able to do some plaques for your clubs too. :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO
5.06150xlt/Shreveport, LA 
6.TwistedFabrication/Hudson, FL
7.CHEVYGUY97/wynne,AR
8.sdkid/chula vista, CA


----------



## chevyguy97

so there is 8 of us left in this club. that's pretty good. glad we did not lose to many. 
the weather is getting warmer here so i might have some paint on my ranger with in the next couple of days.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont think Jake went anywhere either, but i havent seen him on in a day or so...
I may be goin for paint on mine soon as well. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## urjustamemory

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 14 2010, 02:38 PM~16290122-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think Jake went anywhere either, but i havent seen him on in a day or so...
> I may be goin for paint on mine soon as well. :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something that was in his build topic, hope I am not stepping on any toes.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jan 12 2010, 12:34 AM~16262138
> *i have decided this is too much drama this is a site for models not clubs right?so i decided to quit dynasty-drag-lo kustoms...just consider me a freelancer...
> good luck to dynasty and all the clubs
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well..oh well. 

Back to building :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2010, 11:25 PM~16294610
> *well..oh well.
> 
> Back to building :biggrin:
> *






yiz zir


----------



## darkside customs

Sup fellas?!? Alot of bad ass ideas bein thrown in here.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 PM~16285228
> *1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
> 2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
> 3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
> 4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO
> 5.06150xlt/Shreveport, LA
> 6.TwistedFabrication/Hudson, FL
> 7.CHEVYGUY97/wynne,AR
> 8.sdkid/chula vista, CA
> *


 glad to see u guys decided to stay together  respect homies from DOWN-II-SCALE mcc


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2010, 10:13 AM~16300592
> *glad to see u guys decided to stay together   respect homies from DOWN-II-SCALE mcc
> *


Sup Frank!?! :biggrin: 





Figured I give a little new meaning to the words Drag-Lo


----------



## [email protected]

:0


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: :wow: sweet james


----------



## grimreaper69

J? You decided to stay with Drag Lo?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homies ya got some sick skills up in here !

Dawg that Mustang drag car is sick !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 16 2010, 10:56 AM~16308284
> *Homies ya got some sick skills up in here !
> 
> Dawg that Mustang drag car is sick !
> 
> *


X2 IM LIKING THAT STANG!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas, and yessir.


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

got a little more work done on the 4door stepside, got some wheels i like, just killing time untill the minitruckn build off starts.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i been busy, both in the women dept ( gots me a g/f now--lol), and in the truck dept. Went out & broke of the front end on the frame & replaced it with the stock frame up front. The reason i did this was i have virtually no room for a bag to be placed up there, much less any kind of A-arms, so now i have maybe an extra 1/16th inch to work with :wow: .

Also, built a flush mounted and hinged tonneau cover with a hide-away stand to hold it up. Its gettin smooth. Once the front end is completely figured out, i can disassemble the rearend (it completely falls apart at this stage) and paint it up silver most likely.

Still up in the air as what the hell im doin in the interior as for I.C.E...nothing way overly drastic, this truck just isnt that kind of build--more of a muscle truck with some extemely bad attitude.  :biggrin: 
































^^i spy a mini-inspired hinge in there...ohhh shit!!!


















getting closer to it being done guys


----------



## darkside customs

Fuck yea. Thats just plain sick bro!!


----------



## kustombuilder

:wave:


----------



## darkside customs

1.Aces'N'Eight/AlbertaCanada
2.SlammdSonoma/Lookout Mtn, Ga
3.customforlife/beaumont,tx
4.Hocknberry/Denver, CO
5.06150xlt/Shreveport, LA 
6.TwistedFabrication/Hudson, FL
7.CHEVYGUY97/wynne,AR
8.sdkid/chula vista, CA
9.darkside customs/San Diego, CA


----------



## chevyguy97

glad to have ya back DARKSIDE CUSTOMS


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks brother!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2010, 07:56 AM~16324781
> *glad to have ya back DARKSIDE CUSTOMS
> *


helll yah James! good 2 see yah back!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 20 2010, 01:05 PM~16352738
> *helll yah James! good 2 see yah back!
> *


Thanks brother :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

tryin to catch up with the 720, body work about done just need to finish up the rear and make a roll pan! corners,gas door and hook side bed shaved in like the 85-86 1/2 nissan bed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats lookin pretty damn good man! Like the bed better that way!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 24 2010, 04:01 PM~16396081
> *thats lookin pretty damn good man!  Like the bed better that way!
> *


thanks bro! yah i agree, im not much of a fan of the hooks and the goofy looking over head lip


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i just happened to look over mine, and its completely different to yours..mines an ext. cab, and has flarings all over it except in the back ( no tailgate or bumper).
In any case, i have a reference to look at IF i ever build mine


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 24 2010, 08:15 PM~16398398
> *i just happened to look over mine, and its completely different to yours..mines an ext. cab, and has flarings all over it except in the back ( no tailgate or bumper).
> In any case, i have a reference to look at IF i ever build mine
> *


thats cuzz i cut those god awful fender flares off and shaved in the bed sides, other wise same kit minus the ex-cab. i want a 720 ex cad bad! wanna trade for it, ill build her up!!


----------



## TwistedFabrication

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 26 2010, 11:34 PM~16422835
> *thats cuzz i cut those god awful fender flares off and shaved in the bed sides, other wise same kit minus the ex-cab. i want a 720 ex cad bad! wanna trade for it, ill build her up!!
> *


XXX222


----------



## 06150xlt

I got a little something for my 1:1 yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2010, 09:56 AM~16460072
> *I got a little something for my 1:1 yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Nate! u got wheels all over the place huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 30 2010, 10:20 PM~16463743
> *damn Nate! u got wheels all over the place huh?!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2010, 08:56 AM~16460072
> *I got a little something for my 1:1 yesterday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean ride bro what size rims u rollin?? :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

just stepped down from 22's to these 20's...too many bent rims (2) in a year. the roads suck here. I needed a little more meat inbetween the road and rim. I still have the 22's and prob gonna keep em.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 31 2010, 01:25 AM~16465245
> *just stepped down from 22's to these 20's...too many bent rims (2) in a year. the roads suck here. I needed a little more meat inbetween the road and rim. I still have the 22's and prob gonna keep em.
> *


I was gonna say 20's. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

them rims look good on there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jan 30 2010, 11:25 PM~16465245
> *just stepped down from 22's to these 20's...too many bent rims (2) in a year. the roads suck here. I needed a little more meat inbetween the road and rim. I still have the 22's and prob gonna keep em.
> *



dont come to atlanta...the roads there will fuck up the other two! i bent a 20" last year in a pothole that about sucked my truck thru...


----------



## 06150xlt

:biggrin: 1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 4 2010, 09:41 PM~16517915
> *:biggrin:  1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


File under only a minitrucker would...... :biggrin: :biggrin: thats sik bro


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 5 2010, 12:41 AM~16517915
> *:biggrin:  1/25 Draggin Wagon not done yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bodydropped? C'mon Nate, ya gotta bag that bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

see the bag sitting by it....... :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Which is what made me think of it.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Nate, thats fuckin sick. You should do a shopping cart next. LOL


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16518824
> *Damn Nate, thats fuckin sick. You should do a shopping cart next. LOL
> *


hmmmmmmmm......


----------



## kykustoms

damn darkside why u givin badass ideas out for u coulda done that now everyones thinkin bout how to do it lmao...that wagon is badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

do i dare ask whats the hell your doin here?










:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

All Done! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 5 2010, 10:30 AM~16521426
> *do i dare ask whats the hell your doin here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


this is called a MAN with balls of steel, or a MAN that's liquored up and on a dead line!! ur a brave muther fucker bro!! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a few things i had lyin around..got bored & mocked up a old build..my first extended cab build.

what yall say, build it this way..with different wheels...
























( some of yall watchin may remember that frame from somewhere :biggrin: )
or should i build it this way---this is a close replica of the 1:1 ( wheels are close to match too)

















the lil duece broke the string of chevy building, maybe i can finish this blue oval now.


----------



## FrameDragger

I like the second version better . At least u can build a version of your 1:1 lol. It would take ALOT of work to jus make a replica front end of mine :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

The second one looks better and looks more like your 1:1.


----------



## kykustoms

x2 second looks better and why wouldnt u do a version of ur 1:1 lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..i was tryin to do one...but if remeber correctly, crewzer took its spot to be built on....so now that the stepside is nearly done, i can start on a frame for this one--which is NOT gonna be like the 1:1, hopefully i build it and the 1:1 will get a rearend setup like the model (what im hoping). With a $1800 tax return comin back, something gonna get done!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

4 pages back....damn!

another one done...first for 2010

















and this ones close..but thinkin of changin up some colors on it..


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian only thing i would done diff is gradually make the plates end not a strait line...still like the idea and looks badass


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 14 2010, 10:13 AM~16608430
> *haha..i was tryin to do one...but if remeber correctly, crewzer took its spot to be built on....so now that the stepside is nearly done, i can start on a frame for this one--which is NOT gonna be like the 1:1, hopefully i build it and the 1:1 will get a rearend setup like the model (what im hoping).  With a $1800  tax return comin back, something gonna get done!
> *


wish i had a tax return  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

give it time young un, it'll all happen. Some days i wish it wouldnt.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 27 2010, 10:11 AM~16741357
> *looks good brian only thing i would done diff is gradually make the plates end not a strait line...still like the idea and looks badass
> *


yeah, i had an idea to have a jagged edge on it and have it like pieces are flying off of it, but me and masking tape dont get along too well, so it went straight like that. Also tried fading the red paint into the silver, but it just looked unfinished that way as well.


----------



## IllTemperedRidez

damn id love to join this club thanks to kycustoms ive got the mini truck bug now


----------



## hocknberry

got my frame pretty close 2 done 4 the mini truckin mag. build off check the mini build off thread 4 more pics, heres the almost finished frame


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good hock.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 28 2010, 10:28 PM~16753415
> *got my frame pretty close 2 done 4 the mini truckin mag. build off check the mini build off thread 4 more pics, heres the almost finished frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sweet! looks good bro!


----------



## IllTemperedRidez

new updates on my noma if ya guys want check out my thread


----------



## darkside customs

Wanted to give a quick update and let everybody know that 


AcesNEights-President/Founder
Darkside Customs- Co-founder
And 
Chevyguy-Vice President

Matt has got some great ideas and some upcoming things to contribute to the club.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16816279
> *Wanted to give a quick update and let everybody know that
> AcesNEights-President/Founder
> Darkside Customs- Co-founder
> And
> Chevyguy-Vice President
> 
> Matt has got some great ideas and some upcoming things to contribute to the club.
> *


see there Matt, I put u on LIL, u joined Dynasty, then i got on with Dynatsy, Drag-Lo started we lost a good member in the higher up standing for what ever reasons, and now ur VP! high 5 bro!!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks guys for the intro, as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i just wanted to let all the members know that my PM box is always open for any thing. any ideas that anyone has hit me up and lets all work together to make this the best club that it can be. i will do my best to rep DRAG-LO to the fullest.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 7 2010, 06:28 AM~16818494
> *thanks guys for the intro, as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i just wanted to let all the members know that my PM box is always open for any thing. any ideas that anyone has hit me up and lets all work together to make this the best club that it can be. i will do my best to rep DRAG-LO to the fullest.
> *


i think u already rep 2 the fullest! and apperantly so do our higher ups! congrats on the VP spot!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 7 2010, 09:28 AM~16818494
> *thanks guys for the intro, as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i just wanted to let all the members know that my PM box is always open for any thing. any ideas that anyone has hit me up and lets all work together to make this the best club that it can be. i will do my best to rep DRAG-LO to the fullest.
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 7 2010, 10:07 PM~16823830
> *i think u already rep 2 the fullest! and apperantly so do our higher ups! congrats on the VP spot!
> *


thanks for the congrats.


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 6 2010, 09:37 PM~16816279
> *Wanted to give a quick update and let everybody know that
> AcesNEights-President/Founder
> Darkside Customs- Co-founder
> And
> Chevyguy-Vice President
> 
> Matt has got some great ideas and some upcoming things to contribute to the club.
> *


 sweet


----------



## customforlife

went to Relaxin on the bayou truck show this weekend and had alot of fun and brought my rc truck to show to lol

got it sittin infront of my truck


----------



## sdkid

^^^ dats a badass ride custom. sick rc car too. well i got some work done. body still in early stages. still gonna add on to the frame. heres what i got.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Mar 8 2010, 09:50 PM~16834785
> *^^^ dats a badass ride custom. sick rc car too. well i got some work done. body still in early stages. still gonna add on to the frame. heres what i got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin really nice bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

I WANTED TO REMIND EVERYONE THAT AS SOON AS THE MINITRUCKN WEB CONTEST IS OVER, WE WILL BE GETTING BACK TO THE DRAG-LO CLUB BUILD OFF. SO DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Can't wait 'til everyones back building for the build off.I kept building on mine though.Here's the result.


----------



## kykustoms

astro looks badass after seein it the other day i went out to the garage and dug mine out and painted it thanks for the motivation lol


----------



## chevyguy97

I WANTED TO REMIND EVERYONE THAT AS SOON AS THE MINITRUCKN WEB CONTEST IS OVER, WE WILL BE GETTING BACK TO THE DRAG-LO CLUB BUILD OFF. SO DON'T FORGET ABOUT THIS.

      :happysad:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2010, 03:02 PM~16840318
> *astro looks badass after seein it the other day i went out to the garage and dug mine out and painted it thanks for the motivation lol
> *


Anytime bro.Can't wait to see pics of it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 03:56 PM~16839667
> *Can't wait 'til everyones back building for the build off.I kept building on mine though.Here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 01:56 PM~16839667
> *Can't wait 'til everyones back building for the build off.I kept building on mine though.Here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that thing is clean, good job onit.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2010, 12:56 PM~16839667
> *Can't wait 'til everyones back building for the build off.I kept building on mine though.Here's the result.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam this looks badass man, your style is sick. you did a really god job man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx everyone I really appreciate the comps.


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Looks good bro.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 16 2010, 07:36 PM~16910438
> *Looks good bro.
> *


x2


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 06:26 PM~16910338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was fast lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Mar 16 2010, 05:52 PM~16910639
> *That was fast lol
> *


HAAHAHAHAHAHA. Yup. I just was in the mood to cut something, so that was the victim.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 06:59 PM~16910699
> *HAAHAHAHAHAHA. Yup. I just was in the mood to cut something, so that was the victim.
> *


Sounds like me lol, came out clean bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 09:26 PM~16910338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

that beatle looks good on those wheels with suicide doors


----------



## darkside customs

Reposted


----------



## chevyguy97

sweet.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 16 2010, 10:06 PM~16913223
> *Reposted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


me likey! u see the bug with the suicides on the 1st show of bullrun?! that litle fucker was cool! 2 bad they got the boot 1st!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks to Jeremy for bringing the Reflector Collector back out. Gave me some motivation to drag mine back out again.
I forgot how long its been sitting in the box, but apparently I had done some more work on it and didnt know it. lol


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2010, 11:23 PM~16982641
> *Thanks to Jeremy for bringing the Reflector Collector back out. Gave me some motivation to drag mine back out again.
> I forgot how long its been sitting in the box, but apparently I had done some more work on it and didnt know it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 a four door. now dats sick


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 PM~16982646
> *:0  :0  a four door. now dats sick
> *


Thanks man. I started this one almost a year ago I think. Its been a while since I worked on it and wtf I figured, why not. Better late than never.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2010, 12:23 AM~16982641
> *Thanks to Jeremy for bringing the Reflector Collector back out. Gave me some motivation to drag mine back out again.
> I forgot how long its been sitting in the box, but apparently I had done some more work on it and didnt know it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that's going to look awesome when ya get done with it.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2010, 02:23 AM~16982641
> *Thanks to Jeremy for bringing the Reflector Collector back out. Gave me some motivation to drag mine back out again.
> I forgot how long its been sitting in the box, but apparently I had done some more work on it and didnt know it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2010, 12:23 AM~16982641
> *Thanks to Jeremy for bringing the Reflector Collector back out. Gave me some motivation to drag mine back out again.
> I forgot how long its been sitting in the box, but apparently I had done some more work on it and didnt know it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your welcome bro.That thing is SIK.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good. seems a few of us are doin dually's. glad mines a tad different than yalls.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2010, 01:32 PM~16986184
> *lookin good.  seems a few of us are doin dually's.  glad mines a tad different than yalls.
> *


I'm gonna wait till all of ya'll are done then I'm gonna "borrow" some ideas to build my 2 I just got! :biggrin: :rofl:  :boink: :run:


----------



## hocknberry

gots some up dates to my build for the mini truckin build off
"fun 4 two"






frames about done


----------



## darkside customs

LOL. Cant wait to see what you come up with homie


----------



## chevyguy97

i want to let everyone know that trent goodwin (perfect nimisis) might be joining our club, so if ya'll see him start posting up pic's pleasz welcome him to the club, he won the first round of the build off on minitruckinweb.com, and he is the one building the 4-door S-10 on there now, so pleaz if ya'll get a chance go check out his stuff on minitruckn.
this guy is a great builder and i think he will be a great addicition to our club. 
thanks.


----------



## sdkid

got bored last night and never built a working rear setup. so i came up with this. lmk what u guys think bout it.


----------



## kykustoms

alot of cool stuff goin on it here nice frame work sdkid


----------



## FrameDragger

NOt bad bro :thumbsup: , Im gonna have to step my game up and make a moveable one lol, keep it up


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dont look too bad to me! :0


----------



## MKD904

Keep the work comin in here...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 24 2010, 08:12 PM~16991877
> *i want to let everyone know that trent goodwin (perfect nimisis) might be joining our club, so if ya'll see him start posting up pic's pleasz welcome him to the club, he won the first round of the build off on minitruckinweb.com, and he is the one building the 4-door S-10 on there now, so pleaz if ya'll get a chance go check out his stuff on minitruckn.
> this guy is a great builder and i think he will be a great addicition to our club.
> thanks.
> *


X2 trent is a wicked builder for sure!!

james-- its comin eventually, stay tuned! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

yes trent is a great builder.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17009254
> *yes trent is a great builder.
> *





dont forget to hit me up tomorrow afternoon bro


----------



## phatras

Trent also has a killer 1:1 camaro..


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Mar 25 2010, 02:21 PM~16999344
> *got bored last night and  never built a working rear setup. so i came up with this. lmk what u guys think bout it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the driveshaft gonna go?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Mar 26 2010, 09:14 PM~17013135
> *wheres the driveshaft gonna go?
> *


ooooooooh!! :wow: tru dat, i didnt even think of that! good eye INTHABLOOD! comin along nice bro, maybe jus move the link up a bit for some drive shaft space homie?!!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that frame work looks sick George!!


----------



## sdkid

thanks for da comments on my frame guys.if i use this frame i will modify the link that goes on da pumpkin and move it to da side. anyways its not for a build. just wanted to see what i could do. thats why there isnt a axcel.


----------



## Trent Goodwin

hey everybody, Here are some of the past models i build for fun a couple years ago. The pictures are not the best quality, but you can see the finished product.


----------



## Guest

Nice looking builds. Wecome to LIL.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Trent Goodwin_@Mar 31 2010, 12:59 PM~17055580
> *hey everybody, Here are some of the past models i build for fun a couple years ago. The pictures are not the best quality, but you can see the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killer lookin builds!Welcome to LIL.


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 31 2010, 12:26 PM~17055811
> *Killer lookin builds!Welcome to LIL.
> *


X2, i remember that dakota and spike truck from th MT buildoffs. nice work :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Trent Goodwin_@Mar 31 2010, 02:59 PM~17055580
> *hey everybody, Here are some of the past models i build for fun a couple years ago. The pictures are not the best quality, but you can see the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






awww scheeeit! :biggrin: some bad ass builds bro! and welcome to layitlow  


hit me up when you get a chance trent


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trent Goodwin_@Mar 31 2010, 12:59 PM~17055580
> *hey everybody, Here are some of the past models i build for fun a couple years ago. The pictures are not the best quality, but you can see the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i want to WELCOME the newest member of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ. TRENT GOODWIN. welcome to the club bro. your builds are lookn good.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the crew Trent.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trent Goodwin_@Mar 31 2010, 11:59 AM~17055580
> *hey everybody, Here are some of the past models i build for fun a couple years ago. The pictures are not the best quality, but you can see the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome 2 the fam. Trent!! sick builds and i loved the kota from the round 1 build off! ! u should build the spike truck after the "accident"!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Trent Goodwin_@Mar 31 2010, 01:59 PM~17055580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Some sick builds homie!

Welcome to LIL !


----------



## kymdlr

that dakota is sweeet.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

those are some sick rides, my kind of trucks keep them pics coming homie!


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro!!!!!! Those builds are fuckin bad ass. Nice work!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

keep posting up your builds trent. they are lookn goooooood.


----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN NICE TRUCKS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trent Goodwin

Now here are some really older ones, and low resolution photos, but you should be able to get the picture..LOL I took these photos before i got a nice camera. I might end up redoing these photos.


----------



## [email protected]

:wow: DAMN!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn those are sweet!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Damn X3.Can't wait to see the new pics.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 7 2010, 01:29 PM~17124355
> *Damn X3.Can't wait to see the new pics.
> *


me three!! :biggrin: awsome builds trent!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trent Goodwin_@Apr 7 2010, 07:55 AM~17121141
> *Now here are some really older ones, and low resolution photos, but you should be able to get the picture..LOL I took these photos before i got a nice camera. I might end up redoing these photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN them are some nice builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice ass builds as well. gotta ask..what rims are on the dually? likin the way the blacks done!


----------



## sweetdreamer

trent nice builds keep them coming


----------



## darkside customs

Been a minute since I posted here, but I been dyin to get goin on a lil sumthin here.
First up is a newer version of the Severed Ties Pete. Its a crude mockup, but I work on it when I can.


















Second is just me messin around with my new toy


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Those are going to sik James.Can't wait to see more on the Pete.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro. Gonna start working on the frame for the Pathfinder tomorrow in between painting pieces for the bug


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 11:23 PM~17174826
> *Second is just me messin around with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just picked one of those up too


----------



## LowandBeyond

Badass


----------



## darkside customs

I just saw that yesterday. Those rims..... you suck! hahahahaha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah the glare on em sucks...sooo bad..you need to pack em up and send em this way!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 13 2010, 04:56 PM~17181090
> *yeah the glare on em sucks...sooo bad..you need to pack em up and send em this way!!
> *


Damn I just notice that, It layed nice with the 22's. O well guess i'll just have to use these...but then it won't lay frame with the 24's. Damn Now what do I do :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 13 2010, 04:20 PM~17181973
> *Damn I just notice that, It layed nice with the 22's. O well guess i'll just have to use these...but then it won't lay frame with the 24's. Damn Now what do I do  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Send them to me lol :biggrin:


----------



## mo customs

06510 looking bad ass and dark side also where u get those wheels at


----------



## ptman2002

man i want to do one of those pathys. i cut mine up and made a hardbody. i need to find me one sometime.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 09:23 PM~17174826
> *Been a minute since I posted here, but I been dyin to get goin on a lil sumthin here.
> First up is a newer version of the Severed Ties Pete. Its a crude mockup, but I work on it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is just me messin around with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u mean severed ties blue with green tribal flame semi?! that fucker is bad ass!!


----------



## darkside customs

Yup. thats the one.


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 16 2010, 09:27 PM~17217506
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill be more than happy to take those off your hands :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 16 2010, 09:27 PM~17217506
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angry:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Nice bro, u spray those or paint them by hand????


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 16 2010, 11:32 PM~17217549
> *:angry:    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Nice bro, u spray those or paint them by hand????
> *


by hand...thats why they are just ok and don't look great


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 16 2010, 11:31 PM~17217538
> *Ill be more than happy to take those off your hands :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm gonna get another set so i can put a spare on it :biggrin:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 16 2010, 09:35 PM~17217571
> *by hand...thats why they are just ok and don't look great
> *


They look pretty dam good to me, those the colors the ride gonna b???


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by FrameDragger_@Apr 16 2010, 11:36 PM~17217586
> *They look pretty dam good to me, those the colors the ride gonna b???
> *


same as the wheels...its already painted but you can't see it till its done :biggrin: 

Its Testors Citrus Yellow Metallic...kinda an ugly green flake

but here is a teaser


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 16 2010, 09:51 PM~17217725
> *same as the wheels...its already painted but you can't see it till its done  :biggrin:
> 
> Its Testors Citrus Yellow Metallic...kinda an ugly green flake
> *



hno: hno: hno: lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 10:23 PM~17174826
> *Been a minute since I posted here, but I been dyin to get goin on a lil sumthin here.
> First up is a newer version of the Severed Ties Pete. Its a crude mockup, but I work on it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is just me messin around with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good man keep it up.


----------



## hocknberry

a little less then 4 weeks left til we start our mini truck build off again! everyone still down?! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2010, 09:49 PM~17241871
> *a little less then 4 weeks left til we start our mini truck build off again! everyone still down?!  :biggrin:
> *


Hell to tha yea!



How many Drag-Lo members do we have now? I wanna make a little somethin for us, so I need to know how many i need! Its gonna be a Freeby so LMK! Then I'm gonna need addys :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks like 11 members total that we have. Unless we have anybody new besides Trent that joined....


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 11:11 PM~17243042
> *Looks like 11 members total that we have. Unless we have anybody new besides Trent that joined....
> *


aight...working on it now...give me 3 or 4 days and i'll let everyone know


----------



## darkside customs

OOHHH, I love surprises..... Cant wait. lol
Whatever you are doing, a thanks in advance.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 19 2010, 10:27 PM~17243313
> *OOHHH, I love surprises..... Cant wait. lol
> Whatever you are doing, a thanks in advance.
> *


X2


----------



## 06150xlt

Its just a little something...don't get too excited now :run: 

I need everyones address.......... PM ME! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 12 2010, 09:23 PM~17174826
> *Been a minute since I posted here, but I been dyin to get goin on a lil sumthin here.
> First up is a newer version of the Severed Ties Pete. Its a crude mockup, but I work on it when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second is just me messin around with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pete looks cool and the pathfinder makes me wanna get mine out even tho seams like everyone got one now guess i shoulda got mine out long ago...owell maby ill wait till everyone else finishes theres lol


----------



## 06150xlt

I stayeed up all night and finshed most of the things...


So far I have:
Darkside
PTMAN2002
Hock

I need:
Aces'n'Eights
Trent
Chevyguy
SDkid
INTHABLOOD
Twisted Fab
Relaxednoma

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## 06150xlt

I stayed up all night and finshed most of the things...The ones I have will go out today!

So far I have done:
Darkside
PTMAN2002
Hock
Aces'n'Eights
Twisted Fab

I still need:
Trent
Chevyguy
SDkid
INTHABLOOD
Relaxednoma

Am I missing anyone?


----------



## darkside customs

You know its a federal offense to send poo in the mail.....

hahahahha.
just playin bro.
Thanks, Cant wait to see what it is


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 12:10 PM~17247416
> *You know its a federal offense to send poo in the mail.....
> 
> hahahahha.
> just playin bro.
> Thanks, Cant wait to see what it is
> *


is it really..oh well its worth the risk sometimes :biggrin: 

I got Photoshop CS4 and some printer ink...They are far from perfect, but I'm learning


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2010, 08:49 PM~17241871
> *a little less then 4 weeks left til we start our mini truck build off again! everyone still down?!  :biggrin:
> *


IM STILL IN, i have still kinda been working on my ranger for this, i still need to finish the paint work, but i got plenty of time. lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 20 2010, 01:16 PM~17249071
> *IM STILL IN, i have still kinda been working on my ranger for this, i still need to finish the paint work, but i got plenty of time. lol
> *


Ill be in, but gonna be a different ride this time. Nothing like a fresh start.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sounds like the build off will be a good one! good luck homies !


----------



## darkside customs

Im just stuck as to what I wanna build now. 
97-99 F-150 lightning, or the pathfinder. 
Still got some time to decide although Im leaning more towards the pathy


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 20 2010, 01:26 PM~17249177
> *sounds like the build off will be a good one! good luck homies !
> *


its a build off we already had goin til mini truckin mag. started another build off, so we paused ours so we all could pretty much join that one, then back to ours! :biggrin: 
BTW how muh time did we have left guys?! started with 2 months, what did we end at?! :uh:


----------



## sdkid

some progress i got so far. shaved of the tailights and decided to add some old school stuff to it. dont know if it looks good. what you guys think? also started working on interior. chopped down the seat and in the process of smoothing out the dash.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 20 2010, 02:58 PM~17250029
> *Im just stuck as to what I wanna build now.
> 97-99 F-150 lightning, or the pathfinder.
> Still got some time to decide although Im leaning more towards the pathy
> *


pathfinder! rare build and it would be sick to see what you can do to it


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 20 2010, 04:52 PM~17250988
> *some progress i got so far. shaved of the tailights and decided to add some old school stuff to it. dont know if it looks good. what you guys think? also started working on interior. chopped down the seat and in the process of smoothing out the dash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn fool that thing is looking sick bro. Keep up the good work bro


----------



## darkside customs

Dude, that fuckin S-10 is fuckin off the chain!!!


----------



## sdkid

thanks for da comments guys. just haveing a hard time thinking bout interior colors. thinking black with silver details or white with silver details. idk :dunno:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## 06150xlt

:biggrin: I still need:
Trent
INTHABLOOD
Relaxednoma


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 20 2010, 08:59 PM~17251664
> *:biggrin: I still need:
> Trent
> INTHABLOOD
> Relaxednoma
> *






for? :dunno:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Apr 20 2010, 08:04 PM~17251709-->
> 
> 
> 
> for? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> addresses :biggrin: for....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-06150xlt_@Apr 19 2010, 10:55 PM~17242771
> *How many Drag-Lo members do we have now? I wanna make a little somethin for us, so I need to know how many i need! Its gonna be a Freeby so LMK! Then I'm gonna need addys  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17251664
> *:biggrin: I still need:
> Trent
> INTHABLOOD
> Relaxednoma
> *


prolly pm them, i dont notice them on much?! :dunno:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 20 2010, 09:54 PM~17252319
> *addresses  :biggrin: for....
> *






cool shit bro! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

got the frame done, pearl white base laid still workin.....


----------



## sdkid

:0


----------



## customforlife

im still workin on my models and kinda experimenting one some too lol.....i just havent been talkin or updating much on here lately....i need to start a new tread for all my models lol


----------



## 06150xlt

Got everyone's but Relaxednoma, pm sent to him...Just did the last batch tonight so the others will go out tomorrow. Keep in mind THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE DONE THIS! Next time will be better :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 22 2010, 07:53 PM~17275602
> *Got everyone's but Relaxednoma, pm sent to him...Just did the last batch tonight so the others will go out tomorrow. Keep in mind THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE DONE THIS! Next time will be better  :biggrin:
> *


HMMMMM.... still could guess but it should be here soon, drag lo models signs maybe?!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 22 2010, 10:30 PM~17275966
> *HMMMMM.... still could guess but it should be here soon, drag lo models signs maybe?!
> *



well its...welll ahhhhhh nevermind ... you'll see.....
Thats a good idea for next time though


----------



## sdkid




----------



## chevyguy97

them tail lights are coming along nicely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 22 2010, 08:53 PM~17275602
> *Got everyone's but Relaxednoma, pm sent to him...Just did the last batch tonight so the others will go out tomorrow. Keep in mind THIS IS THE 1ST TIME I HAVE DONE THIS! Next time will be better  :biggrin:
> *



whatsthis about lol i feel left out lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 23 2010, 05:49 PM~17283104
> *whatsthis about lol i feel left out lol
> *


Are you a member of Drag-Lo? I have no idea


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 23 2010, 04:53 PM~17283135
> *Are you a member of Drag-Lo? I have no idea
> *



lol yes....hinse the sig.. at the bottom of my post lol

im one of the guys that doesnt talk alot on here lol but im workin on it 
and planning to start a new topic with all my models i've just gotten behind lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 23 2010, 05:59 PM~17283187
> *lol yes....hinse the sig.. at the bottom of my post lol
> 
> im one of the guys that doesnt talk alot on here lol but im workin on it
> and planning to start a new topic with all my models i've just gotten behind lol
> *


well hell pm me your addy :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 22 2010, 08:34 PM~17276003
> *well its...welll ahhhhhh nevermind ... you'll see.....
> Thats a good idea for next time though
> *


i got it in today! thanks nate! i was gonna post a pic, but yall r jus gonna have 2 wait for it! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got mine today also Nate!! Thanks bro. They will go to good use homie.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 23 2010, 08:39 PM~17284393-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got it in today! thanks nate! i was gonna post a pic, but yall r jus gonna have 2 wait for it!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 23 2010, 09:40 PM~17284886
> *Got mine today also Nate!! Thanks bro. They will go to good use homie.
> *


I already put one on one of my trucks ... they look OK

and I made some more for me too


----------



## darkside customs

I like the window logos too!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 23 2010, 11:03 PM~17285496
> *I like the window logos too!!
> *



Thanks...I might take some special request for colors next time :biggrin: 
And I'm also in the process of resizind about 100 different radio faces...it may take a while. I am just learning how to use photoshop CS4! Its freekin sweet!


----------



## sdkid

dammm, cant wait to get mine in da mail. license plates lok sweet bro!


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Oh yea, Im throwin one on one of my rides now, and saving the others for another build or so


----------



## sdkid

oh man oh man is that logo gonna look good on the front window of my rat rodded s-10. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## ptman2002

plates were cool man. can you get me some dynasty ones too? what about some dynasty window ones?


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks... I'm workin on some more but I want to get them better than what these were. Still having an issue learning this stupid CS4. But they are comming


----------



## chevyguy97

what do ya build outa a half a cab and a bed and a surf board. well as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with something that would go with some cali styling.









so this is what i came up with, it's alittle somthing i like to call BEACH BUM


----------



## darkside customs

Matt, that came out sick bro!!!


----------



## customforlife

got to finaly paint something for once lol 



















let me know what you think 

im not sure if i wanna paint the wheels black or not yet???


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2010, 07:13 PM~17309482
> *Matt, that came out sick bro!!!
> *


x100 kool idea


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17310618
> *got to finaly paint something for once lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think
> 
> im not sure if i wanna paint the wheels black or not yet???
> *


looks good! now layit on the doors and leave the wheels chrome


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 26 2010, 08:00 PM~17310637
> *looks good! now layit on the doors and leave the wheels chrome
> *



lol not this one its sayin lowered lol.......i think ha.

i got another one in the works but its not a dually


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 05:49 PM~17309266
> *what do ya build outa a half a cab and a bed and a surf board. well as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with something that would go with some cali styling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is what i came up with, it's alittle somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks guys, this is just somthing i was playing around with, while i had some time to kill.


----------



## sdkid

some sickass work up in here guys :thumbsup:


----------



## sdkid

first time i do this


----------



## sweetdreamer

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 26 2010, 04:49 PM~17309266
> *what do ya build outa a half a cab and a bed and a surf board. well as the new V.P. of DRAG-LO, i had to come up with something that would go with some cali styling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is what i came up with, it's alittle somthing i like to call BEACH BUM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is killer, way to represent your club :wow:


----------



## Linc

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 26 2010, 06:58 PM~17310618
> *got to finaly paint something for once lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you think
> 
> im not sure if i wanna paint the wheels black or not yet???
> *



beautiful paint work on this! leave the wheels chrome! it looks good the way it is!


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Apr 27 2010, 10:16 AM~17317052
> *beautiful paint work on this! leave the wheels chrome! it looks good the way it is!
> *


  Thanks


----------



## ptman2002

dually looks nice. what are those wheels off of and tires?


----------



## 06150xlt

OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
























































YES THAT JUST HAPPENED! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

future build


----------



## dutchone

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 09:00 PM~17324924
> *OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!  :biggrin:
> *


CLEAN AS HELL :wow:


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 28 2010, 03:51 PM~17333214
> *future build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL nice to c it mocked up


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 09:00 PM~17324924
> *OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!  :biggrin:
> *



OMFG!!!! lol :wow: nice job Nate


----------



## INTHABLOOD

damn 2 sets of $20 wheels just to get a 5th wheel? looks good ....id like to see the window moldings blacked out to add a lil detail and make the color pop not criticizing just a thought


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 28 2010, 12:00 AM~17324924
> *OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!  :biggrin:
> *




:wow: your a sick bastard :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 11:00 PM~17324924
> *OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!  :biggrin:
> *


and boom goes the dynamite...! damn homie! that ride is clean as fuck! the rims and color REALLY set it off. lovin the spare :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good Nate..just the right touches!


----------



## 06150xlt

THANKS! Guys. Yes, I bought another $20 set of wheels just to get the spare :loco:, so if you have a set and need a spare HOLLA! :wow: Also still not done, gotta paint the window trim black and do the front suspention. and add a DRAG-LO tag to it! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got my drag-lo tags in, thanks man, i will but them to some good use.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 10:00 PM~17324924
> *OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!  :biggrin:
> *



killer work man, that thing is sick.


----------



## customforlife

I have had the idea of Getting a drag-lo customz Decal Made for my back window of my truck. Just wondering of that would be A cool idea


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 29 2010, 01:02 PM~17342335
> *I have had the idea of Getting a drag-lo customz  Decal Made for my back window of my truck. Just wondering of that would be A cool idea
> *


i was thinking the same thing too like a sick decal for the back window.


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Apr 29 2010, 04:35 PM~17343654
> *i was thinking the same thing too like a sick decal for the back window.
> *


yeah i think it would be cool cause i got a few other decals on my back window that it would go with, and cause i take my truck to truck shows


----------



## 06150xlt

I thought about an A pillar decal ?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2010, 09:00 PM~17324924
> *OK HERE IT IS>>>ALMOST DONE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES THAT JUST HAPPENED!  :biggrin:
> *


lovin the screens!! hand fabbed or resin?!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 29 2010, 04:06 PM~17343966
> *yeah i think it would be cool cause i got a few other decals on my back window that it would go with, and cause i take my truck to truck shows
> *


meaning a 1:1 decal right?! lol i'd rock one 4 sure!! 

Nate---pathy looks killer

James----now ur keepin urs 4 sure huh?! lol


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, that Pathfinder looks sick...


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 29 2010, 07:30 PM~17345294
> *meaning a 1:1 decal right?! lol i'd rock one 4 sure!!
> *


yes on my realy 1:1 truck


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@Apr 29 2010, 06:37 PM~17345363
> *yes on my realy 1:1 truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: theres a guy at the flea market here that makes window stickers.. if we could get a logo made up, i could see if he could make some up?! ill sticker up my 1:1!! custom dragger and daily dragger! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

the screens come with the green 24's that I got and the speakers and subs come with the wheels in the pathfound. Also have sunvisor screens too 

And thanks again guys


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 29 2010, 07:43 PM~17345444
> *:thumbsup: theres a guy at the flea market here that makes window stickers.. if we could get a logo made up, i could see if he could make some up?! ill sticker up my 1:1!! custom dragger and daily dragger!  :biggrin:
> *


haha nice :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

i like that 1:1 bagged chevy.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 29 2010, 08:32 PM~17345311
> *Damn, that Pathfinder looks sick...
> *



X 2 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 30 2010, 06:08 AM~17349373
> *i like that 1:1 bagged chevy.
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

paints down finally! i still need 2 stripe and clear, but here goes 4 now


----------



## 06150xlt

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 30 2010, 09:28 PM~17355510
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2!


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 30 2010, 07:25 PM~17355489
> *paints down finally! i still need 2 stripe and clear, but here goes 4 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DAMNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!wow


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Too all the member of the Drag-Lo fam send me a PM asap.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 30 2010, 09:36 PM~17356591
> *Too all the member of the Drag-Lo fam send me a PM asap.
> *


 :happysad: :wow: :happysad: PM sent


----------



## hocknberry

TTT..... everyone in the mini truckin build off better get on it!!! only a few days left!! finish em up guyz!!! im battelin my own probs here tryin 2 finish this head ache of a truck!!! almost done though!!


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 2 2010, 11:26 PM~17370454
> *TTT..... everyone in the mini truckin build off better get on it!!! only a few days left!! finish em up guyz!!! im battelin my own probs here tryin 2 finish this head ache of a truck!!! almost done though!!
> *


For real bro, mines being a pain in the ass as far as fitment issues :uh:


----------



## hocknberry

almost done, but ran out of grey to finish the hood and dash! :uh: got the guts about done all in but dash and finished door panels, just not in yet


----------



## chevyguy97

DAMN HOCK that S-10 is SUPER SICK, good luck in the contest, you done an awesome job on that. i should have mine done some time today i hope. lol

ALSO i want to remind all DRAG-LO MEMBERS that on the 12th of this month we will be getting the DRAG-LO BUILD OFF back up and running, we will have 2 months to build some kind of minitruck,hotrod,lowrider, any thing KUSTOM. i would like to see ALL DRAG-LO MEMBERS get in on this. i have already finished mine for this, but i know me, i WILL be building somthing else for it. so get ready to have some fun and show layitlow what DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ is all about.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 4 2010, 09:26 PM~17391863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is one kool build Hock !

It looks so real world !


----------



## chevyguy97

just a little update, i just got outa the paint booth, and just finished the clear, so i had to post up a little pic real quick.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

i want to remind all DRAG-LO MEMBERS that on the 12th of this month we will be getting the DRAG-LO BUILD OFF back up and running, we will have 2 months to build some kind of minitruck,hotrod,lowrider, any thing KUSTOM. i would like to see ALL DRAG-LO MEMBERS get in on this. i have already finished mine for this, but i know me, i WILL be building somthing else for it. so get ready to have some fun and show layitlow what DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ is all about.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 6 2010, 06:49 AM~17407262
> *
> 
> i want to remind all DRAG-LO MEMBERS that on the 12th of this month we will be getting the DRAG-LO BUILD OFF back up and running, we will have 2 months to build some kind of minitruck,hotrod,lowrider, any thing KUSTOM. i would like to see ALL DRAG-LO MEMBERS get in on this. i have already finished mine for this, but i know me, i WILL be building somthing else for it. so get ready to have some fun and show layitlow what DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ is all about.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 6 2010, 05:49 AM~17407262
> *
> 
> i want to remind all DRAG-LO MEMBERS that on the 12th of this month we will be getting the DRAG-LO BUILD OFF back up and running, we will have 2 months to build some kind of minitruck,hotrod,lowrider, any thing KUSTOM. i would like to see ALL DRAG-LO MEMBERS get in on this. i have already finished mine for this, but i know me, i WILL be building somthing else for it. so get ready to have some fun and show layitlow what DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ is all about.
> *


Good can't wait i will be able to finish my truck lol :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 6 2010, 08:01 AM~17408129
> *Good can't wait i will be able to finish my truck lol :0
> *


x2 my 720 was getting close, 2months should be plenty!!


----------



## chevyguy97

well im done with my DYNASTY-DRAG-LO CLUB TRUCK,for the minitruckn build off.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 7 2010, 08:13 AM~17417204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick !


----------



## chris mineer

lookin good guys


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

i guess i am technically part of it... so...


----------



## hocknberry

got my dime dome for the mini truckin build off! congrates on urs matt!

































































































































BIG UPS TO NATE FOR THE LIC. PLATES!!


----------



## 06150xlt

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 8 2010, 07:12 AM~17426978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


matt, u gotta make a new pic now cuzz trent finished his dime... nad guess what?! its blue 2!! lol


----------



## chevyguy97

ok this is the new pic. hock--chevyguy--trent


----------



## chevyguy97

THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ BUILD OFF STARTS WEDNESDAY MAY 12th.
i would like to see all members in on this, build anything custom, i have aready started a fourm for this so check it out and post up what ya want to build. aready started a model, then finish it in this build off, no need to run out and get a fresh model for this. let have some fun and see ya'll on the game floor-------------GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2010, 06:40 AM~17441343
> *ok this is the new pic. hock--chevyguy--trent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: much better, but i just noticed.... Trent, u shoulda used a chrome grill on the trailer to match the truck! but it would prolly burn off with the grill anywayz! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2010, 09:40 AM~17441343
> *ok this is the new pic. hock--chevyguy--trent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 $0.30 worth of sick ass Dimes. :biggrin:


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2010, 07:40 AM~17441343
> *ok this is the new pic. hock--chevyguy--trent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by customforlife_@May 10 2010, 09:12 PM~17449375
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

THE BUILD OFF STARTS TODAY--GO TO THE DRAG-LO BUILD OFF FORUM AND START POSTING UP YOUR MODELS.


----------



## 06150xlt

TTT from page 4!

PATHFOUND!


----------



## customforlife

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 11:24 AM~17527314
> *TTT from page 4!
> 
> PATHFOUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 10:24 AM~17527314
> *TTT from page 4!
> 
> PATHFOUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice finish nate!! cant help but notice the old school "all clear" rear lenses!! no altezzas here! looks gooooood!


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good man, came out very clean.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 18 2010, 10:24 AM~17527314
> *TTT from page 4!
> 
> PATHFOUND!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


came out nice bro! and i guess technically its an old school build since u kept the front hood vents in the hood instead of shavin em off! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks guys...no body work at all...kind of a quick build...pretty much stock cept the lowered suspention and the headrest and stereo. I saw a bunch of people scoopin em up on here so I figured I'd get it done before builds start poppin up. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

well ya did an awesome job onit. very clean.


----------



## chevyguy97

YEAH.


----------



## chevyguy97

ALL DRAG-LO MEMBERS NEED TO GO OVER TO THE DYNASTY-DRAG-LO WEB SITE AND GET SIGNED UP. THIS IS THE LINK TO IT. GO CHECK IT OUT. THIS IS OUR OWN WEB SITE. SO GET SIGNED UP AND GET IN TO WHAT'S GOING ON OVER THERE.
http://www.dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## darkside customs

Like Jeff said, some big thangs happenin here... We are going to turn this club around with a quickness....


----------



## darkside customs

I also wanted to point out that there will be some Ranking Changes done here as well....


----------



## [email protected]

:yes: :h5:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:biggrin: 

get at me James...or Jeff..whoever need to talk to me.


----------



## chevyguy97

i just want everyone to know that i am steping down as V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ, and also i will not be a part of DRAG-LO anymore, i will now ONLY be a DYNASTY M.C.C. member. so good luck with tha club and i will see ya over on the DYNASTY forum.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

:dunno:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

jump ship :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Jul 22 2010, 11:25 AM~18111606
> *jump ship :biggrin:
> *


not jumped pushed. :0


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## SlammdSonoma

time to turn & burn..gonna go pop off some pics of some up and comin builds i have in mind. :biggrin:  

got color for Bad Medicine, which im pulling out to put PE billet grille & alum. pulley set on :0 also got a base color for Crewzer FINALLY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16

shes almost done!!! just some update pics. console will be same as car with the rest white.
interior pics go to this car
























Also want to thankyou for welcoming me into the club and am looking forward to taking part in bringing this club up..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well never really figured out how many people are in the club, but I'm curious to everyones names..... If I'm gonna be a part of a family, I'd like to know who my brothers are....

I'll start, my name's Vance Moore. Friends call me "Junior" Im 30 and from Ohio.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 22 2010, 05:13 PM~18115619
> *shes almost done!!! just some update pics. console will be same as car with the rest white.
> interior pics go to this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to thankyou for welcoming me into the club and am looking forward to taking part in bringing this club up..
> *


  lookin good bro, and again! welcome 2 the fam!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 22 2010, 08:13 PM~18115619
> *shes almost done!!! just some update pics. console will be same as car with the rest white.
> interior pics go to this car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also want to thankyou for welcoming me into the club and am looking forward to taking part in bringing this club up..
> *



Looking pretty bad ass :thumbsup: I Like how you molded everything in the middle.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 22 2010, 08:44 PM~18115914
> *Well never really figured out how many people are in the club, but I'm curious to everyones names..... If I'm gonna be a part of a family, I'd like to know who my brothers are....
> 
> I'll start, my name's Vance Moore. Friends call me "Junior"  Im 30 and from Ohio.
> *





please stand and tell us how addicted to plastic you really are :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit J, with your post count..i think you could stand for a few of us! :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Jul 22 2010, 05:44 PM~18115917-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good bro, and again! welcome 2 the fam!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jul 22 2010, 05:45 PM~18115921
> *Looking pretty bad ass :thumbsup:  I Like how you molded everything in the middle.
> *


thanks guys


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 22 2010, 05:44 PM~18115914
> *Well never really figured out how many people are in the club, but I'm curious to everyones names..... If I'm gonna be a part of a family, I'd like to know who my brothers are....
> 
> I'll start, my name's Vance Moore. Friends call me "Junior"  Im 30 and from Ohio.
> *


well names Gage Bolden im 16 and i live in Sin City(Las Vegas)


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 10:48 PM~18117074
> *shit J, with your post count..i think you could stand for a few of us! :biggrin:
> *





on the words of hearse!





* TRUF* :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Give a welcome to KYKUSTOMS, Jake...welcome in bro. Think you'll fit in fine


----------



## kykustoms

glad to be back ill post a couple projects i been workin on soon


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 23 2010, 11:44 PM~18127734
> *glad to be back ill post a couple projects i been workin on soon
> *


Good to see ya back Jake.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks bro...fuckin camera batteries are dead i got a few pics but cant get em on the comp lol ill get some asap


----------



## SlammdSonoma

excuses excuses...

somethin to drool over for now...








:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 23 2010, 10:29 PM~18127637
> *Give a welcome to KYKUSTOMS, Jake...welcome in bro.  Think you'll fit in fine
> *


hell yah jake!! welcome back playa!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 07:45 PM~18132821
> *excuses excuses...
> 
> somethin to drool over for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


that clip does make a huge difference huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

it does and it will with a new caster...hehe. :0 

im not sayin im throwin my Master cast out..im still playin with getting the bubbles fixed but just wanting a second hand in this.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 08:20 PM~18132991
> *it does and it will with a new caster...hehe. :0
> 
> im not sayin im throwin my Master cast out..im still playin with getting the bubbles fixed but just wanting a second hand in this.
> *


:wow: sounds good bro!! he accepted the challenge huh?! :biggrin: u gotta hook it up with some big dog!! i owe a couple guys some thanks! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, as well as the 1/24 version..your gettin that one to play with while the other's sent elsewhere to get casted. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea .... Glad you came back Jake!
Anyone have any questions or concerns about the club and whats going on, feel free to PM me or Jeremy....

I am curious to know if everyone is still down to doin the build off we got goin? Am anxious to see what yall come up with...

And I need to know who is still with us in here?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 08:43 PM~18133144
> *yeap, as well as the 1/24 version..your gettin that one to play with while the other's sent elsewhere to get casted.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

We should keep the build off going.But we need to get it poppin like we used to.
1.Aces'N'Eights-KitscotyAB.Canada.



Anybody got any other build off ideas we could do after this one?
I got a few ideas.
1.Truck build off open to the whole forum.
2.SUV Build-Off
3.Old School Truck Build-Off
4.Feature Truck Build
5.Shop Truck Build
6.Hot Wheels Car/Truck Replica Build.
Just a few ideas I got.
Anyone else?


----------



## darkside customs

We should keep the build off going.But we need to get it poppin like we used to.
1.Aces'N'Eights-KitscotyAB.Canada.
2. Darkside Customs/San Diego, CA
Anybody got any other build off ideas we could do after this one?
I got a few ideas.
1.Truck build off open to the whole forum.
2.SUV Build-Off
3.Old School Truck Build-Off
4.Feature Truck Build
5.Shop Truck Build
6.Hot Wheels Car/Truck Replica Build.
Just a few ideas I got.
Anyone else?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

One more idea for a build off your dream truck and how you would build it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 24 2010, 09:13 PM~18133382
> *One more idea for a build off your dream truck and how you would build it.
> *


im diggin the hot wheel build for sure!! the dream truck build off would be cool too! but for me, i would have to jump into that "december ending dream car" build off! mine's a CTS clipped ex-dime bodied on 20/22's! and i got all the kits/parts 2 do it, just need the time!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 10:28 PM~18133504
> *im diggin the hot wheel build for sure!! the dream truck build off would be cool too! but for me, i would have to jump into that "december ending dream car" build off! mine's a CTS clipped ex-dime bodied on 20/22's! and i got all the kits/parts 2 do it, just need the time!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats a sik sounding dream ride.Mines a 63-66 C-10 bodied on 22's with everything suicided with an LS motor.Unfortunately I have nothing if I ever want to build this.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 24 2010, 07:45 PM~18132821
> *excuses excuses...
> 
> somethin to drool over for now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Brian, did you get the smaller scale front clip figured out yet?


----------



## darkside customs

You guys need to hit the other site up when you get a chance.....


----------



## 06150xlt

:uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 24 2010, 10:30 PM~18133901
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That color came out nice bro... I like it


----------



## hocknberry

We should keep the build off going.But we need to get it poppin like we used to.
1.Aces'N'Eights-KitscotyAB.Canada.
2. Darkside Customs/San Diego, CA
3. Hocknberry--Thornton,CO


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea we need to get it poppin like it use to be....

I got the Caprice Im doin for the build off...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 11:57 PM~18134080
> *We should keep the build off going.But we need to get it poppin like we used to.
> 1.Aces'N'Eights-KitscotyAB.Canada.
> 2. Darkside Customs/San Diego, CA
> 3. Hocknberry--Thornton,CO
> *


now what am i signing up for :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 24 2010, 11:03 PM~18134116
> *now what am i signing up for  :biggrin:
> *


A lobotomy


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 24 2010, 11:03 PM~18134116
> *now what am i signing up for  :biggrin:
> *


cuzz ur are still DRAG-LO !!
now put ur name on the list !! :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16

almost done.... just minor things now like detailing..
































tried to make window trim look kinda old
















please comment it up on the ride
thanks


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 24 2010, 10:57 PM~18134080
> *We should keep the build off going.But we need to get it poppin like we used to.
> 1.Aces'N'Eights-KitscotyAB.Canada.
> 2. Darkside Customs/San Diego, CA
> 3. Hocknberry--Thornton,CO
> *


4. kykustoms-owensboro,ky


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for welcoming me back guys...i like the ideas for the build offs the dream truck one im currently doin in the forum dream car build... what about something simple like a mini truck or fullsize truck only build or a generation build like an 80s or 90s trucks only build or a manufacture build with only one brand being built...or even a dust off a project build that you have to get out an old project that hasnt been touched in forever lol


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 25 2010, 04:51 AM~18134750
> *almost done.... just minor things now like detailing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to make window trim look kinda old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please comment it up on the ride
> thanks
> *


That's a kool custom bro !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 25 2010, 02:51 AM~18134750
> *almost done.... just minor things now like detailing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to make window trim look kinda old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please comment it up on the ride
> thanks
> *


Thats a kick ass ride right there bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 07:19 AM~18134936
> *thanks for welcoming me back guys...i like the ideas for the build offs the dream truck one im currently doin in the forum dream car build... what about something simple like a mini truck or fullsize truck only build or a generation build like an 80s or 90s trucks only build or a manufacture build with only one brand being built...or even a dust off a project build that you have to get out an old project that hasnt been touched in forever lol
> *


No problem Jake.Those are some great ideas.I never even thought of some of those.The bringin back an old forgotten build would be an awesome one to do.I'd be able to bring back out "LAYDOUT" or the 84 C-10.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 25 2010, 03:51 AM~18134750
> *almost done.... just minor things now like detailing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to make window trim look kinda old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please comment it up on the ride
> thanks
> *


Makin some good progress Gage.Keep it comin.


----------



## kykustoms

yea it would give a reason to drag out that one thats been sittin...the one that you dread to think about...the one that kicked your ass for some reason lmao


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jul 25 2010, 06:20 AM~18134939-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's a kool custom bro !
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by darkside [email protected] 25 2010, 08:01 AM~18135220
> *Thats a kick ass ride right there bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 25 2010, 09:43 AM~18135635
> *Makin some good progress Gage.Keep it comin.
> *


thanks guys


----------



## hocknberry

so there's this sick ass dually rollin around town here, and i never have any form of camera on me when it goes by......its never at any shows, just one hell of a clean as daily dragger! so theres this new walmart that just opened up and the wifey wanted to go "check it out"! woo fuckin hoo right?! :uh: so i say fuck it and drag my feet along....we pull into the parking lot and there it is! parked all by its self and i had the digital on me!! holy fuck!! i felt like i won the lottery! any ways....got it on camera, here she is! now i wanna finish my crew cab and paint it up just like it!! :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 25 2010, 06:11 PM~18138248
> *so there's this sick ass dually rollin around town here, and i never have any form of camera on me when it goes by......its never at any shows, just one hell of a clean as daily dragger! so theres this new walmart that just opened up and the wifey wanted to go "check it out"! woo fuckin hoo right?!  :uh: so i say fuck it and drag my feet along....we pull into the parking lot and there it is! parked all by its self and i had the digital on me!! holy fuck!! i felt like i won the lottery! any ways....got it on camera, here she is! now i wanna finish my crew cab and paint it up just like it!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

that dually is pretty sick the paint shouldnt be too hard to do


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 06:47 PM~18138470
> *that dually is pretty sick the paint shouldnt be too hard to do
> *


(knock on wood) yah hopefully, but best of all, there is no shaving that would have 2 be done.... but i know, ill end up bodying it and shavin all the normal shit, with a rolly!! i just need to come across some semi wheels! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

would deff look better shaved imo im not really fealin the laid out stock truck look on modern trucks lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 06:52 PM~18138501
> *would deff look better shaved imo im not really fealin the laid out stock truck look on modern trucks lol
> *


i agree, but at the same time.... its something that isnt "everyday" u know?! it makes it stand out that everything aint shaved and all! especially if its a daily dragger, nuthin like tryin to get into ur truck when a door popper wont work or the battery is dead on the remote!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

5 SlammdSonoma-- Lookout Mtn, GA

i dont have pics of what im bringin to the table, but Jeff and James have seen spy pics :biggrin: 

Those spikes are the shit! Ive sen a few dually's runnin round down here with those spikes...always a crowd pleaser!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 24 2010, 10:14 PM~18133792
> *Brian, did you get the smaller scale front clip figured out yet?
> *


naw, that one is goin to our brother in arms..Hock. He's gonna attepmt doing it, i dont have a cab to line it up to and i dont care to hack somethin up that i dont have a replacement of, even if it is a weird ass fuckin size :uh: 
And i got some ideas from Jim on how to work on the 1/20 cast a lil bit..see if it works..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey fellas I decided to scratchbuild a set of door-panel for the collector build.Can anyone who has done so post up a couple pics I can use for reference?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

let me see if i can dig up pics of the inside of crewzer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not sure this will help you at all, but..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 25 2010, 07:52 PM~18139008
> *naw, that one is goin to our brother in arms..Hock.  He's gonna attepmt doing it, i dont have a cab to line it up to and i dont care to hack somethin up that i dont have a replacement of, even if it is a weird ass fuckin size :uh:
> And i got some ideas from Jim on how to work on the 1/20 cast a lil bit..see if it works..
> *


 :biggrin: ok i guess i got a new job?! ill see what i can do?! but brian.... u do have the 1/20 goin out toa new caster right?  or are u takin another turn at it? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

doin both. Jimbo gave me some ideas to try on mine before i send it out...if it works then theres the obvious..but if he wants to try it, by all means im not gonna stop the man!! lol :biggrin:

and ya dont have to have that job if ya dont want it..thats up to you if ya wanna try it, but its just gonna sit here til i get a cab for it to match to...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx Brian.I have the basic shape of the door-panels done.I guess i should of said I was lookin for audio set-ups people had done.My bad.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 25 2010, 08:11 PM~18139167
> *doin both.  Jimbo gave me some ideas to try on mine before i send it out...if it works then theres the obvious..but if he wants to try it, by all means im not gonna stop the man!!  lol :biggrin:
> 
> and ya dont have to have that job if ya dont want it..thats up to you if ya wanna try it, but its just gonna sit here til i get a cab for it to match to...
> *


 :biggrin: im down!!


----------



## kykustoms

heres a newer grill i made several years ago usin 99 silveraldo headlights and diff styrene...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats different but in a good way..


----------



## kykustoms

yea deff not a stock grille style the sides even go to points onto the fender a lil bit...prolly did it around 05


----------



## kykustoms

few things i been workin on
stepside s10 shaved steps tails,gate,handles,3rd brakelight,reworked body lines,custom front bumper,reshaped fenders, angles bed walls,99 custom grille sectioned with corners cut off,and custom frame all ive done sofar...
































60 chevy sectioned body to raise rear wheel wells and make them even with the front,roadster with 99 windshield( the frame broke off),continued the hood body line all the way down the middle and shaved the snouts,72 chevy custom version grille,custom bed lid,viper motor and center console,custom floor in cab and bed,etc.
























subaru i built a tube frame for it and decided to glue the floor to it and glue it all inside the body to make it all fit tight(i may cut it out later for paint) shaved the rear tails and made a custom smooth bumper that fits closer to the body...i still need to finish the trunk floor because i havnt decided exactly what i want to do for the gas tank...fue cell in the trunk or under the floor?


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro... Those are all sick, Im lovin that Subaru though....


----------



## bigdogg323

damn glad u guys got ur shit together (no disrespect) fellas miss all them badass wips and builds u ya'll post up hope to see more projects coming out here soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the great werk guys


----------



## chevyguy97

damn ky, that shit is lookn sick man, can't wait to see them done.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jul 26 2010, 04:10 PM~18145613
> *damn glad u guys got ur shit together (no disrespect) fellas miss all them badass wips and builds u ya'll post up hope to see more projects coming out here soon  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep up the great werk guys
> *


Thanks Frank.... there is definitely alot of projects comin soon out of here....
Ill get some pics here in a bit of a few things I got goin here...


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys and james as much as i love trucks i like the subaru alot to its been a challenge the whole way threw like the body line from the quarter to the taillight that i had to continue in styrene


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 26 2010, 03:53 PM~18145006
> *few things i been workin on
> stepside s10 shaved steps tails,gate,handles,3rd brakelight,reworked body lines,custom front bumper,reshaped fenders, angles bed walls,99 custom grille sectioned with corners cut off,and custom frame all ive done sofar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 60 chevy sectioned body to raise rear wheel wells and make them even with the front,roadster with 99 windshield( the frame broke off),continued the hood body line all the way down the middle and shaved the snouts,72 chevy custom version grille,custom bed lid,viper motor and center console,custom floor in cab and bed,etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> subaru i built a tube frame for it and decided to glue the floor to it and glue it all inside the body to make it all fit tight(i may cut it out later for paint) shaved the rear tails and made a custom smooth bumper that fits closer to the body...i still need to finish the trunk floor because i havnt decided exactly what i want to do for the gas tank...fue cell in the trunk or under the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Jake these are sik.Keep the progress comin bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake,... damnit bro that roadster chevy just made me speechless...damnit the sickness has arrived! :biggrin: And i got a fuel cell for that subaru if ya can find that damn 84 hood...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i forgot to post what i been up to... just three days into it so far.


















check more of it in the buildoff thread...since this is whats this is for. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

damn look at jake puttin in work!! that suby is sick!! i like the rear rolly replacing the bumper!! LOL only a mini trucker would!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 07:39 PM~18147716
> *i forgot to post what i been up to...  just three days into it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check more of it in the buildoff thread...since this is whats this is for. :biggrin:
> *


brain that fucker is awsome!!! you ever see the hummer that was done up like this?! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats this one?









the fucker was built in Kansas City Kansas...somebody on heres gotta live near there.. 
And yeah, this ones sorta a spin off of it..i saw it & even labeled the magazine as Hummer on tank tracks on masking tape...just so i'd come back & build it.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:wave: 
mini
joker808
biggC
ibldmyown...


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18147716
> *i forgot to post what i been up to...  just three days into it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check more of it in the buildoff thread...since this is whats this is for. :biggrin:
> *




thats whats up right there


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 07:53 PM~18147861
> *whats this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fucker was built in Kansas City Kansas...somebody on heres gotta live near there..
> And yeah, this ones sorta a spin off of it..i saw it & even labeled the magazine as Hummer on tank tracks on masking tape...just so i'd come back & build it.
> *


 :wow: that fucker is sick!! thats not the 1 i was thinkin of, but it was just like that minus the roof rack and it was green!! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Glad you posted that up Bri... That shit is sick!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you know i cant keep a secret on builds like this long...'sides i havent got a damn soul to see this thats within a 100 miles radius of me ...let the world see this crazy shit.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 07:37 PM~18147701
> *Jake,... damnit bro that roadster chevy just made me speechless...damnit the sickness has arrived! :biggrin:  And i got a fuel cell for that subaru if ya can find that damn 84 hood...
> *


funny u say that i couldnt find the damn hood for shit and when i pulled the subaru out it was in there... pm ur addy ill get it out to u tommarow


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pm'd


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 26 2010, 07:39 PM~18147725
> *damn look at jake puttin in work!! that suby is sick!! i like the rear rolly replacing the bumper!! LOL only a mini trucker would!!  :biggrin:
> *


yea i thought about molding the bumper completly but decided to cut it open on a body line it wouldnt look right without the lights on the stock cut...lol


----------



## kykustoms

freakin traxx are lookin sick brian gettin those brackets on front right are gonna be a bitch lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 10:39 PM~18147716
> *i forgot to post what i been up to...  just three days into it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check more of it in the buildoff thread...since this is whats this is for. :biggrin:
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: Freaking NICE bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw, as i was messagin Jeff last night, this is goin together too damn easily..which scares me..

And now i know why it scared me. I cant brace the front end like i did the rear, cuz i have poseable front tracks...sooooo...i found that snag Jeff!
The frame isnt nowhere done by the way, thats just a cut in half prebuilt hilux 4X4 kit. It works great & has poseable steering..so why the hell not right? Its gonna be like the big yellow supercab or orange excursion with all the ladder bar shit underneath it.


----------



## darkside customs

Alright, so I got back on the 37 Ford again...
This is the look Im goin for...
Hoping I can get it to sit this low...


----------



## kykustoms

thats pretty cool james i like the patina look


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 08:39 PM~18147716
> *i forgot to post what i been up to...  just three days into it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check more of it in the buildoff thread...since this is whats this is for. :biggrin:
> *


interesting...way the hell over tha top...expect nothing less of you :biggrin:
BUT...way out of scale lookin :happysad: what scale kit are the tracks from?...maybe a smaller scale would be better. bad ass idea tho! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 08:39 PM~18147716
> *i forgot to post what i been up to...  just three days into it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check more of it in the buildoff thread...since this is whats this is for. :biggrin:
> *


damn slammd, that thing is bad ass.  
what are the tracks off of.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18148920
> *Alright, so I got back on the 37 Ford again...
> This is the look Im goin for...
> Hoping I can get it to sit this low...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looks sweet james


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 10:33 AM~18153658
> *Thanks bro...
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt+Jul 26 2010, 10:56 PM~18149951-->
> 
> 
> 
> interesting...way the hell over tha top...expect nothing less of you :biggrin:
> BUT...way out of scale lookin  :happysad: what scale kit are the tracks from?...maybe a smaller scale would be better. bad ass idea tho!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naaa..no smaller than this, its actually better in this size than any smaller than it is..Aiming for the more beffed look anyways.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Jul 27 2010, 04:30 AM~18151206
> *damn slammd, that thing is bad ass.
> what are the tracks off of.
> *


out of a 1/35 M1A1 Abrams Tank *iraq 2003 version*


----------



## darkside customs

Just a little teaser of whats to come from the shop...



















Now back to the Caprice I go...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 11:48 AM~18154317
> *Just a little teaser of whats to come from the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the Caprice I go...
> *


do it a pro street fool :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 12:48 PM~18154317
> *Just a little teaser of whats to come from the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the Caprice I go...
> *


ths gonna be sick...im still undecided how to go with the one i got lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey Pres. or Vice Pres. or whatever your titles are who run this bitch :biggrin: Get ahold of me... I got a few things to ask and run by you guys!! 


Also, for idea on the build off stuff, why not do a Drag-Lo build. One car, passed around to all members of the club.... :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 27 2010, 05:41 PM~18157149
> *Hey Pres. or Vice Pres. or whatever your titles are who run this bitch :biggrin: Get ahold of me... I got a few things to ask and run by you guys!!
> Also, for idea on the build off stuff, why not do a Drag-Lo build. One car, passed around to all members of the club.... :dunno:
> *


PM sent bro


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 01:48 PM~18154317
> *Just a little teaser of whats to come from the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the Caprice I go...
> *


man that thing is going to be sick.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Matt.... 

I wanted to throw this out here for you guys.... Yes, this club does cater to trucks, but dont forget, most of us builds a variety of different things...
So if you wanna do a lowrider, kustom, hot rod, street rod, lifted truck, hell even a big rig, then by all means go ahead... just have fun with it, dont forget that...


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 02:48 PM~18154317
> *Just a little teaser of whats to come from the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the Caprice I go...
> *


hmmm....u know somethin tells me that that engine isnt stock. cant quite put my finger on it tho :biggrin: lol

im lovin it already. cant wait to see how she turns out


----------



## darkside customs

Junior was kind enough to PM me these.... 
I like our current avatar, but these are also available if ya wanna use them...

I myself like these....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Glad you like them Wonderbread!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18158534
> *Junior was kind enough to PM me these....
> I like our current avatar, but these are also available if ya wanna use them...
> 
> I myself like these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look  fellas


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not too bad man..im still a sucker for the original.  

I like the idea of the car passing around the club idea...gives everyone a taste at different parts of the build... always up for a good challenge  theres isnt any i can think off hand that hasnt been covered, as far as buildoffs. Speaking of, what's our club colors?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 01:48 PM~18154317
> *Just a little teaser of whats to come from the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now back to the Caprice I go...
> *


Lookz sik James.
Junior thanx for creating the alternative avi's.
Anyone got ideas of a car/truck we could start passing around?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 27 2010, 11:46 PM~18159365
> *Lookz sik James.
> Junior thanx for creating the alternative avi's.
> Anyone got ideas of a car/truck we could start passing around?
> *



No problem... Like I told James, my wife made them and thought you guys might like them.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks like gray and red are the colors if Im not mistaken... and what if we did a car up MT style.... Something similar to like my caprice or the Subaru...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18159477
> *Looks like gray and red are the colors if Im not mistaken... and what if we did a car up MT style.... Something similar to like my caprice or the Subaru...
> *


I've got an Impala SS thats not started.We need to figure out whos going to do what.I'll donate my Impala to the cause.Who else is going to donate to this build?


Edit:We also need to figure out what we want done to this build.So fella put your thinkin hats on and come up with some ideas.


----------



## darkside customs

I could put in some work on the body... shaving, and adding a little something to it...
I could donate some stuff for the body mods that would be done and some plug wire...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Whatever it is that's done to the car/truck has to be small per person. If we've got 8 or 9 people, things have to be spread out.... 

I put myself in the Flocking catergory. :biggrin: I'll flock the vehicle since I always have so much of it LOL.

If we break it down, it should be something like.

Body=
Hinging=
Paint=
Foiling=
Frame/Suspension=
Frame Assembly= 
Interior=
Interior Detailing=
Interior Assembly/Flocking= Junior
Engine/Wiring=
Trunk set up=
Wheels=

That's 12 things I can come up with


----------



## chevyguy97

We should keep the build off going.But we need to get it poppin like we used to.
1.Aces'N'Eights-KitscotyAB.Canada.
2. Darkside Customs/San Diego, CA
3. Hocknberry--Thornton,CO
4. kykustoms-owensboro,ky
5. chevyguy97-wynne,AR


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Good to see ya back Matt.


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks, glad to be back, just had to get my head on straight. lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 28 2010, 06:16 AM~18161925
> *thanks, glad to be back, just had to get my head on straight. lol
> *


Ive had to do that too....

Jeremy, thanks for wanting to donate an Impala, but I was thinking, since not that many of us have one in our possession, what better way than to do it with the Pathfinder..... 
If I donate this kit, someone is going to have to donate an engine for it.... Was wanting to do something similar to Chad Lucas' pathfinder....

Body= darkside customs
Hinging=
Paint=
Foiling=
Frame/Suspension=
Frame Assembly= 
Interior=
Interior Detailing=
Interior Assembly/Flocking= Junior
Engine/Wiring=
Trunk set up=
Wheels=


----------



## chevyguy97

tell ya what, i got an old 454 chevy engine, i will paint it and put it together and send it to who ever is going to put it in the pathfinder,
just need to know if it's ok with everyone to put a 454 in a pathfinder?? and i also need to know what colors we are going with, so i know how to color cordinate the motor with the body.


----------



## darkside customs

Id say gray and red....

A link to his pathfinder....
http://www.google.com.mx/imgres?imgurl=htt...%26tbs%3Disch:1


----------



## [email protected]

there shouldnt be a guideline to what each is to do to the ride, each person is to do there own thing to it, just my .02 tho


----------



## darkside customs

very true.... because everyone will wanna add some of their style to it.... so maybe we should do it that way, just whoever has it, do what you are wanting with it, and then when you are ready to send it to the next, they can do what they want with it....


----------



## chevyguy97

man that pathfinder is bad ass, so putting a 454 in ours is going to be perfect.


----------



## darkside customs

Yup... that will work well with it...


----------



## chevyguy97

good, i will get started on putting it together, and painting it,
red and gray. that works for me.


----------



## chevyguy97

Jeremy, thanks for wanting to donate an Impala, but I was thinking, since not that many of us have one in our possession, what better way than to do it with the Pathfinder..... 
If I donate this kit, someone is going to have to donate an engine for it.... Was wanting to do something similar to Chad Lucas' pathfinder....

Body= darkside customs
Hinging=
Paint=
Foiling=
Frame/Suspension=
Frame Assembly= 
Interior=
Interior Detailing=
Interior Assembly/Flocking= Junior
Engine/Wiring=454 ss chevyguy97
Trunk set up=
Wheels=


----------



## gagers16

i might be down for doing the trunk setup or donating some wheels just need to get the money for parts first but ill let yall know if i can asap


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 09:53 AM~18162697
> *Ive had to do that too....
> 
> Jeremy, thanks for wanting to donate an Impala, but I was thinking, since not that many of us have one in our possession, what better way than to do it with the Pathfinder.....
> If I donate this kit, someone is going to have to donate an engine for it.... Was wanting to do something similar to Chad Lucas' pathfinder....
> 
> Body= darkside customs
> Hinging=
> Paint=
> Foiling=
> Frame/Suspension=
> Frame Assembly=
> Interior=
> Interior Detailing=
> Interior Assembly/Flocking= Junior
> Engine/Wiring=
> Trunk set up=
> Wheels=
> *


Thats cool bro.Just let me know whenits coming my way.

Plus one big thing with this club ride.We need to post as many pics as possible of the build.Keep that in mind fellas.


----------



## gagers16

its finally here!!! 








































































feel free to comment and thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Jul 28 2010, 09:07 PM~18167292
> *its finally here!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to comment and thanks for looking  :biggrin:
> *



Looks REAL good bro .... :thumbsup: Are you taking these pics with a digital cam or a cell phone?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

So have we come up with an official count on how many members we have??? 
Welcome back Matt. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jul 27 2010, 09:02 PM~18159530
> *I've got an Impala SS thats not started.We need to figure out whos going to do what.I'll donate my Impala to the cause.Who else is going to donate to this build?
> 
> 
> Edit:We also need to figure out what we want done to this build.So fella put your thinkin hats on and come up with some ideas.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: im feeling this one!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 28 2010, 07:41 PM~18167619
> *  Welcome back Matt. :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie, glad to be back on board.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 28 2010, 05:19 PM~18166849
> *good, i will get started on putting it together, and painting it,
> red and gray. that works for me.
> *


MATT..... i say wait on the paint, cuz if u use somethin different from the body it will look off you know?! so get the block together sand and smooth out the line from joining the 2 pieces so it looks like i big piece, then lets see where we are at for paint IMO?! whats everyone think?! :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 28 2010, 07:51 PM~18167750
> *MATT..... i say wait on the paint, cuz if u use somethin different from the body it will look off you know?! so get the block together sand and smooth out the line from joining the 2 pieces so it looks like i big piece, then lets see where we are at for paint IMO?! whats everyone think?!  :happysad:
> *


true, i had better wait to see what kind of red we paint the body. i'm not sure i have all the parts to the 454, so i might go with the 350 that comes with the 90's chevy stepside, and make the motor stick out of the hood.


----------



## kykustoms

this will be fun...so should we tell our idea on what we want to do before we do it or just suprize the next guy and let him show what has been done since the guy before him?


----------



## hocknberry

Jeremy, thanks for wanting to donate an Impala, but I was thinking, since not that many of us have one in our possession, what better way than to do it with the Pathfinder..... 
If I donate this kit, someone is going to have to donate an engine for it.... Was wanting to do something similar to Chad Lucas' pathfinder....

Body= darkside customs
Hinging=
Paint=
Foiling=
Frame/Suspension=hocknberry (joe)
Frame Assembly= 
Interior=
Interior Detailing=
Interior Assembly/Flocking= Junior
Engine/Wiring=454 ss chevyguy97
Trunk set up=
Wheels=

i'd be down for some frame work..... maybe i can get the out line done and KY.... could throw down on all the frame details?! you down with that KY?! :biggrin: 
ALSO.... i was thinkin of the nissan 350Z drive train for suspetion stuff? im usin it for my 720?! or maybe the supra drive train?!


----------



## chevyguy97

that supra drive train sounds bad ass.


----------



## kykustoms

ill do whatever i can do working and steering suspension and ill hook it up to the steering wheel so it turns the wheels...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 28 2010, 06:55 PM~18167808
> *this will be fun...so should we tell our idea on what we want to do before we do it or just suprize the next guy and let him show what has been done since the guy before him?
> *


i say we should all be on the same page with mods! that way we dont have any "damn i wasnt expecting that" stuff and it taking to long to get to the next guy?! it would be good to know what to expect is comin to yah you know?!


----------



## kykustoms

whos gonna paint everything? id say the same person should paint everything so it all is the same colors not 5 shades of red and 3 diff greys lol


----------



## chevyguy97

this is either going to be a bad ass build or a total dissaster. lol
but it will still be fun.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 28 2010, 07:06 PM~18167938
> *i say we should all be on the same page with mods! that way we dont have any "damn i wasnt expecting that" stuff and it taking to long to get to the next guy?! it would be good to know what to expect is comin to yah you know?!
> *


yea that was my first thought to so noone gets pissed about a certain mod they wanted to do or whatever...who keeps the build? ebay it and put the funds toward something for the club?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 28 2010, 07:08 PM~18167968
> *this is either going to be a bad ass build or a total dissaster. lol
> but it will still be fun.
> *


yea thats exactly what i was thinkin lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

i have a can of candy apple red, with a silver base, i could send it to who ever wanted to handle the painting.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 28 2010, 07:12 PM~18168007
> *i have a can of candy apple red, with a silver base, i could send it to who ever wanted to handle the painting.
> *


im thinking air brush for this, no rattle can! and if we can ALL stay on the same page, no need for thinkin it will be a disaster!! we havent even started yet!! lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18167952
> *whos gonna paint everything? id say the same person should paint everything so it all is the same colors not 5 shades of red and 3 diff greys lol
> *


X10!! 1 guy......not should..... but will paint everything IMO!! like KY said..... no 5 shades of red!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

thats true i think we all nead to agree on everything and have a game plan...this is gonna reflect on the club and it needs to be one of the sickest builds ever lol


anyway i got the subaru trunk done gotta do the firewall and some tubs in front then its ready for primer


----------



## darkside customs

Jake, can you do the front end of the pathfinder like how Chads looks?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 28 2010, 10:33 PM~18168218
> *thats true i think we all nead to agree on everything and have a game plan...this is gonna reflect on the club and it needs to be one of the sickest builds ever lol
> anyway i got the subaru trunk done gotta do the firewall and some tubs in front then its ready for primer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats sick man!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18168371
> *Jake, can you do the front end of the pathfinder like how Chads looks?
> *


that would look sick, but that round front end on a square body?! WHO'S A PHOTOSHOP MASTER AROUND HERE!! WE NEED CHADS PATHY FRONT END ON A SQUARE BODY PATHY!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ck, i go to bed early adn miss out on gettin in on this damn thing!! Put me in on something.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 28 2010, 08:06 PM~18168562
> *ck, i go to bed early adn miss out on gettin in on this damn thing!!  Put me in on something.
> *


hmmm..... maybe nate for some wheels and i got slammed on knob polisher?! :biggrin: 
j/p bro.... i dont know brian... look at the list what looks good for you man?! :biggrin: this is still just an idea technically..... but from the looks of things... its goin down!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

dunno talked with James and thought maybe frame...but you got that..which is fine.
Not real sure on what i can throw towards it..since im in two o'..three buildoffs now with this one.


----------



## darkside customs

Well you can do something.... I think Jeff is right, instead of assigning each person with something, lets just go with it and whatever work each one does and sends to the next guy they can look and see what they wanna do to add to their flavor... make sense?
One thing though, paint needs to be done by one person.... the other stuff like interior paint and stuff can be done by another person...
Frame would be the same, so Hock and Brian, you two flip a coin or something and decide who wants to do the frame... 
I sure as hell am not painting this damn thing though...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill let him have a go at it, wanna see what he can throw in there for a change. Get me out of the spotlight for a second..lol :biggrin:

depending on how big this thing is, i may have the wheels & brake setup for it tho!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18168371
> *Jake, can you do the front end of the pathfinder like how Chads looks?
> *


shouldnt b too hard looks easier than the taco conversion i did lol


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18168379
> *thats sick man!
> *


thanks jeff :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 28 2010, 08:43 PM~18169050
> *shouldnt b too hard looks easier than the taco conversion i did lol
> *


sweet!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 28 2010, 09:12 PM~18168650
> *hmmm..... maybe nate for some wheels and i got slammed on knob polisher?!  :biggrin:
> j/p bro.... i dont know brian... look at the list what looks good for you man?!  :biggrin:  this is still just an idea technically..... but from the looks of things... its goin down!!  :biggrin:
> *


I might be able to come up with some wheels lol :biggrin: all depends on who is doing the frame and what they need...


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jul 28 2010, 06:22 PM~18167438
> *Looks REAL good bro .... :thumbsup: Are you taking these pics with a digital cam or a cell phone?
> *


thanks and its a digital camera(Kodak)


----------



## gagers16

well i have these style wheels there a little over an inch and a quarter so if you guys want to use a set and if they will fit i will send a set out for the truck.. just tryin to be some part of this


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18168155
> *im thinking air brush for this, no rattle can! and if we can ALL stay on the same page, no need for thinkin it will be a disaster!! we havent even started yet!! lol
> *


the paint i have is not rattle can, it's the duplacolor ready to spray kandy apple red, it's real car paint. also i have the silver base that goes with it. i don't use rattle can paint. :biggrin:
also what scale size is the pathfinder?????
i need to know, caues the motor i have is outa a 1/25 scale truck. just wanted to make sure it will fit.


----------



## chevyguy97

> well i have these style wheels there a little over an inch and a quarter so if you guys want to use a set and if they will fit i will send a set out for the truck.. just tryin to be some part of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the wheels on the left, those look bad ass.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the pathfinder were are using????


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 29 2010, 05:06 AM~18172216
> *
> i like the wheels on the left, those look bad ass.
> *


i likes them too or the ones below on the right


----------



## kykustoms

i like the wheels to but an inch and 1/4 is 30 inches so it wouldnt lay rocker on em 1 inch in 1/24 scale is a 24 inch wheel because 1/24 means 1 inch equals 24 scale inches and a quarter inch equals 6 scale inches...

im just saying it wont lay out on em and i think it should lol


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah we should use some wheels that will make it lay out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lay out and without some ridiculous camber. I have a set of big N littles that i just took off my duece coupe. They look eactly like the set thats on my F150

its the only decent pic i have of em.. but in scale would be 26"s in back 22"s up front...









just throwin that out there


----------



## gagers16

yea i agree 100 percent it should lay frame


----------



## kykustoms

so where we at on the pathfinder? what if we asigned things but instead of one guy doing something like the whole frame have one guy start and the second guy finish both putting their idea into one thing...
its just so many people might wanna do a frame or the interior etc. instead of bumping heads bring em together...
i dont really care what i do just as long as its not paint or the engine as long as i get to use some styrene im happy lol


----------



## chevyguy97

i can see by some of ya'll's post, that no one wants to paint this thing, i might be interested in being the painter of the body, BUT, it will have to be like one color, or a simple two tone, and some one else will have to cut and buff it. if some kind of wild paint job is in order, then someone else will have to paint it. i can do simple and clean. that's it. also i only use real car paint and clear. i think the club should pick the color we want it to be, like everyone come up with a solid color or a two tone paint sceme, and let the club vote on what to paint it. or if you have a wild idea, post that up too.
this is a club build so lets vote as a club on what to do.

i kinda like the red and gray, red on top gray on bottem, or the other way around.
just my 2 cents.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 01:34 PM~18186857
> *so where we at on the pathfinder? what if we asigned things but instead of one guy doing something like the whole frame have one guy start and the second guy finish both putting their idea into one thing...
> its just so many people might wanna do a frame or the interior etc. instead of bumping heads bring em together...
> i dont really care what i do just as long as its not paint or the engine as long as i get to use some styrene im happy lol
> *


x2 im hearin that! thats why i said i would just start the frame out line, and KY, slammmed......someone do all the detail stuff and make the suspension work?! etc.....


----------



## chevyguy97

i can see by some of ya'll's post, that no one wants to paint this thing, i might be interested in being the painter of the body, BUT, it will have to be like one color, or a simple two tone, and some one else will have to cut and buff it. if some kind of wild paint job is in order, then someone else will have to paint it. i can do simple and clean. that's it. also i only use real car paint and clear. i think the club should pick the color we want it to be, like everyone come up with a solid color or a two tone paint sceme, and let the club vote on what to paint it. or if you have a wild idea, post that up too.
this is a club build so lets vote as a club on what to do.

i kinda like the red and gray, red on top gray on bottem, or the other way around.
just my 2 cents.

if someone else is going to paint it, and we decide to go with a kandy apple red i do have some, and i have the silver base to go with it. i will give it to who ever wants to paint it. it's the duplicolor real car paint. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Matt, thats the pathy that is goin to be the club participation build.... 
BTW, when are we starting this one?


----------



## 06150xlt

bored...so 5 hours of free time...and this is the result


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 30 2010, 10:25 PM~18190535
> *Matt, thats the pathy that is goin to be the club participation build....
> BTW, when are we starting this one?
> *


i guess we can start as soon as we find out what we are going to do to the pathy. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 30 2010, 04:27 PM~18188391
> *x2 im hearin that! thats why i said i would just start the frame out line, and KY, slammmed......someone do all the detail stuff and make the suspension work?! etc.....
> *


now thats not a bad idea..takes out some of the hard work on a frame. Wouldnt take much to make it move up and down..but would want the club to entirely decide on it. Once it has these extras like moving suspension, steering..etc...its wont be so easy to pick up and move.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 31 2010, 01:31 AM~18191932
> *bored...so 5 hours of free time...and this is the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 31 2010, 02:54 PM~18194592
> *sick
> *


X2.... and five hours....bet half of that was cuttin the doors and tryin not 2 break anything huh?! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 31 2010, 09:23 PM~18196084
> *X2.... and five hours....bet half of that was cuttin the doors and tryin not 2 break anything huh?!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea, cause I wanted to leave the A pillars and not have to rebuild them. this is only the second time i have cut open a truck, and the other one is not even no where near hinged or anything. all I have to say is Photo Etched Sawblades are the SHIT!


UPDATE!

1st fire wall and intercooler...then subs and amp, made the seat hinged so that the seat will fold up so that you can see the subs :biggrin: but anywho enough of the talking ON TO THE PICS!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 31 2010, 11:41 PM~18197244
> *hell yea, cause I wanted to leave the A pillars and not have to rebuild them. this is only the second time i have cut open a truck, and the other one is not even no where near hinged or anything. all I have to say is Photo Etched Sawblades are the SHIT!
> UPDATE!
> 
> 1st fire wall and intercooler...then subs and amp, made the seat hinged so that the seat will fold up so that you can see the subs :biggrin: but anywho enough of the talking ON TO THE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 1 2010, 01:41 AM~18197244
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Homie that is some great work!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

nice work on that hilux i like how u hinged the seat


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 10:19 AM~18197978
> *nice work on that hilux i like how u hinged the seat
> *



:wow: x 2


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

TRUCKS LOOKING SICK NATE!! YOU SHOULD DRINK MORE OFTEN. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

That truck is lookin really good Nate.... I like the bench seat...


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks guys! I wanted something a little different, so thats where the seat idea came from, I havent seen anyone do it so...there it is. Otherwise just another door dragger lol but yea had a few glasses of wine with the wife and off i went lol. YES WINE! shutup! :biggrin: I don't drink so 3 glasses and I was feeling pretty good lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 28 2010, 08:30 PM~18168892
> *ill let him have a go at it, wanna see what he can throw in there for a change.  Get me out of the spotlight for a second..lol :biggrin:
> 
> depending on how big this thing is, i may have the wheels & brake setup for it tho!
> *


this fool says hes in the spotlight?! :uh: :biggrin: ur just ahead a lil fucker, thats all!! anywayz...... i have a pathfinder kit, and i was thinking of messin with doin the frame work 2 get a head start if we are really gonna do this club pass around build off?! any objections here guys?! im thinkin ill just do a bare frame and pass it on to the next frame guy for detail work?


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 1 2010, 01:41 AM~18197244
> *hell yea, cause I wanted to leave the A pillars and not have to rebuild them. this is only the second time i have cut open a truck, and the other one is not even no where near hinged or anything. all I have to say is Photo Etched Sawblades are the SHIT!
> UPDATE!
> 
> 1st fire wall and intercooler...then subs and amp, made the seat hinged so that the seat will fold up so that you can see the subs :biggrin: but anywho enough of the talking ON TO THE PICS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im kinda lost here guys. I mean, if this is a club project, then we kinda should have some general Idea of where it's going, and what it will look like, otherwise, it will never get finished.... me personally I know Im not to good at body work where others that are in this club are. I also know that Im not too good at paint, which is why I wouldnt volunteer on that... but I like doing interiors, and I have a shit load of flocking, so if all I donate to this build is flocking, then just make sure I get it before assembly 

Thanks!


----------



## hocknberry

ok... so heres are pics of the pathy i have.....no this is not the one were gonna use, its only reference for me and to make sure its pretty much the same kit, which it should be cuz i think there was only 1 company that released them?!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Aug 1 2010, 06:39 PM~18201576-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im kinda lost here guys. I mean, if this is a club project, then we kinda should have some general Idea of where it's going, and what it will look like, otherwise, it will never get finished.... me personally I know Im not to good at body work where others that are in this club are. I also know that Im not too good at paint, which is why I wouldnt volunteer on that... but I like doing interiors, and I have a shit load of flocking, so if all I donate to this build is flocking, then just make sure I get it before assembly
> 
> Thanks!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel ya bro... I was talkin to Jeff earlier today, and it shouldnt be just one person doin one thing, everyone should take part in something on this build... Its not gonna get done overnight and it could take a long ass time for it to get done, but this should be a fun one to do... Junior, you can do whatever you want for your part of the build , no one will be left out in this whatsoever... So far all I have done is cut a hole in the hood and started shaving the side marker lamps...Im gonna mess around with a few ideas... whatever you guys wanna do to this is fine with me... Im not trippin over it, I got it cheap off of Rick a few months ago, so it was just sittin here til I could figure out what the hell to do with it...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Aug 1 2010, 07:27 PM~18201986
> *ok... so heres are pics of the pathy i have.....no this is not the one were gonna use, its only reference for me and to make sure its pretty much the same kit, which it should be cuz i think there was only 1 company that released them?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yea, thats the same kit basically...


----------



## [email protected]

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=draglo

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=finished2

http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=meetings2


http://dynastymcc.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=buildoff2

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Outta curiousity, does any of you guys have a Toyota or Datsun motor they arent gonna use?
Hock, I havent forgot about your package either.... Ill hit the post office for sure this week bro...


----------



## kykustoms

i have a pathfinder to what if we made a limo so theres more shit to be done...just an idea


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 08:21 PM~18202493
> *i have a pathfinder to what if we made a limo so theres more shit to be done...just an idea
> *


OH shit... A bodydropped limo, that would be dope...


----------



## kykustoms

maby even tandem axel...lol


----------



## chevyguy97

WHO'S???? going to do the body work, making them into a limo, with tandem axels.
sounds like a kick ass idea. what do we have to lose, hell lets do it.


----------



## kykustoms

i could make it a limo with tandem axels if everyone else thinks its a good idea...what about doors i think they should be open...


----------



## chevyguy97

damn, that's going to be some work, a limopathy with tandem axels, and all the doors open,
damn that's going to be some hard work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 1 2010, 11:46 PM~18202785
> *i could make it a limo with tandem axels if everyone else thinks its a good idea...what about doors i think they should be open...
> *





oh for sure! :biggrin: some gul wing doors would be sick :0


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea.... Lets get this shit poppin then...


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 1 2010, 08:49 PM~18202810
> *damn, that's going to be some work, a limopathy with tandem axels, and all the doors open,
> damn that's going to be some hard work.
> *


sounds like fun to me :biggrin: cut it right in front of the rear wheel wells and right behind the front wells that would add a good 5-6 scale feet lol then the added length with the tandems would be a long ass ride...would leave tons of room in it for subs, screens, bench seat, bar, fish tank, stripper pole....


----------



## darkside customs

maybe a hot tub in the back?!?


----------



## chevyguy97

this is ruff, but maybe somthing like this. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is just a paint shop quick pic, just kinda see what we are talking about, i like it, and i think it's going to be bad ass.


----------



## darkside customs

Just seen this, and yes.... that is fuckin sick bro... Now who wants to take that task on??


----------



## chevyguy97

kykustoms said he would tackle it.


----------



## darkside customs

Matt, you at home?


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah im home.


----------



## kykustoms

that looks pretty tyght...id be willing to take it on and i dont think it would be a problem... matt i like ur photoshop but i had a diff idea tho to have one big window on the driver side and have split window on the pass side with a big gull wing door...the reason i would do just one side gullwing is for more wall space for the limo essentials on the driver side like wrap around couch and bar etc... heres my rendering i like both just giving another option...


----------



## chevyguy97

shit, that's the way we should do it. man that looks awesome.
i was just playing around with the pic, but man you have spent some time to make it look good,
yeah you got my vote on doing it like your pic looks.


----------



## chevyguy97

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

that looks pretty tyght...id be willing to take it on and i dont think it would be a problem... matt i like ur photoshop but i had a diff idea tho to have one big window on the driver side and have split window on the pass side with a big gull wing door...the reason i would do just one side gullwing is for more wall space for the limo essentials on the driver side like wrap around couch and bar etc... heres my rendering i like both just giving another option...










just had to bump it so that everyone can see
man that's bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 2 2010, 02:00 PM~18208189
> *that looks pretty tyght...id be willing to take it on and i dont think it would be a problem... matt i like ur photoshop but i had a diff idea tho to have one big window on the driver side and have split window on the pass side with a big gull wing door...the reason i would do just one side gullwing is for more wall space for the limo essentials on the driver side like wrap around couch and bar etc... heres my rendering i like both just giving another option...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yea, Im definitely feelin this one...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

played with it a bit too..


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 01:52 PM~18208657
> *played with it a bit too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

I played with it too and came up with this......

























































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

na dont play too much.. i was just fuckin around and this happened to my shit :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 03:00 PM~18208743
> *na dont play too much.. i was just fuckin around and this happened to my shit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice rims


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin: not mine, mine shall be mush biggah! muahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 03:04 PM~18208776
> *:biggrin: not mine, mine shall be mush biggah! muahahaha :biggrin:
> *


You gonna lift it, or just keep it stock height with some larger shoes?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Stock with 22s...


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 01:58 PM~18208720
> *I played with it too and came up with this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsdown: :worship: :worship: :worship: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Aug 2 2010, 02:52 PM~18208657
> *played with it a bit too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that was the plan for my pathfinder but im more than willing to sacrafice it for this build


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 03:03 PM~18208770
> *Nice rims
> *


nice rims im looking 4 a set of 22's
:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 2 2010, 03:56 PM~18209264
> *that was the plan for my pathfinder but im more than willing to sacrafice it for this build
> *


Yup, same here... Im definitely down to send it out now....


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 2 2010, 02:00 PM~18208189
> *that looks pretty tyght...id be willing to take it on and i dont think it would be a problem... matt i like ur photoshop but i had a diff idea tho to have one big window on the driver side and have split window on the pass side with a big gull wing door...the reason i would do just one side gullwing is for more wall space for the limo essentials on the driver side like wrap around couch and bar etc... heres my rendering i like both just giving another option...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this idea with the one big window on one side


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 03:58 PM~18208720
> *I played with it too and came up with this......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


is this a real car, it looks like a model. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 2 2010, 05:05 PM~18209910
> *is this a real car, it looks like a model. :biggrin:
> *


Yes, unfortunately it is.... so ben honest here, but back about 3 years ago, I was into the donk scene... I still have all the issues of donk, box and bubble... this was in the 2nd issue I believe... bumper nutz and all... I cant believe someone would do this to it, but if thats what they like, then who am I to knock their style... just not what I would do to a glasshouse....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 1 2010, 08:16 PM~18202449
> *Outta curiousity, does any of you guys have a Toyota or Datsun motor they arent gonna use?
> Hock, I havent forgot about your package either.... Ill hit the post office for sure this week bro...
> *


 :0 fuck dude i forgot all about it! and talk about timing! i just laid clear on the 720's frame so i took a break to hit lil! im throwin a 350Z in it so i have the 720's 4 banger that is trash or junk yard bound?! hit me up!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 2 2010, 02:00 PM~18208189
> *that looks pretty tyght...id be willing to take it on and i dont think it would be a problem... matt i like ur photoshop but i had a diff idea tho to have one big window on the driver side and have split window on the pass side with a big gull wing door...the reason i would do just one side gullwing is for more wall space for the limo essentials on the driver side like wrap around couch and bar etc... heres my rendering i like both just giving another option...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ehhhh.... not 2 be a party crasher....but with the wide open window now its just a really long hard body with a topper, and tandems are kinda like lambo's and zr1 tail lights....played out!.....i know there are some 1:1's tryin to bring em back.....but i guess it just depends on the person?! either way, im down for a club build, but i think we should keep it medium simple for this and see how it turns out?! i know were all pumped up about doing the build, but this could be biting off more then we can chew?! i mean some guys were already sayin stuff like " would we even finish" type stuff and now were goin tandem limo?! :wow: sit down "WOO SAAAAW" breath and think about it seriously homies! i would hate to butcher to pathy's 4 somethin that dies off?! anywayz... im goin on like im hydrohype( :biggrin: ) just my 2 i guess?! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

wwwwwwwwwwwwouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

forkin double posts!!! :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 2 2010, 07:43 PM~18210828
> *ehhhh.... not 2 be a party crasher....but with the wide open window now its just a really long hard body with a topper, and tandems are kinda like lambo's and zr1 tail lights....played out!.....i know there are some 1:1's tryin to bring em back.....but i guess it just depends on the person?! either way, im down for a club build, but i think we should keep it medium simple for this and see how it turns out?! i know were all pumped up about doing the build, but this could be biting off more then we can chew?! i mean some guys were already sayin stuff like " would we even finish" type stuff and now were goin tandem limo?!  :wow: sit down "WOO SAAAAW" breath and think about it seriously homies! i would hate to butcher to pathy's 4 somethin that dies off?! anywayz... im goin on like im hydrohype( :biggrin: ) just my 2 i guess?!  :biggrin:
> *



you have smoked yourself retarded. :biggrin: 
fu*k who cares if we finish it, hell it's give us ALL somthing to think about, i'm in, lets do it. lets get it done, don't be a try baby, be a do baby.


----------



## [email protected]

i think where you guys fucked up is haveing a plan on where you want it to go....................... everyone is gonna have the own direction they wanna go with it, and thats whats its suposed to be................ make a mailing list of who all is gonna get the kit, and start sending it out, 1st person do something to it, and send it to the next................ if it makes 2 rounds............. then  


but you guys need to stop talking about it and just get it goin already  

there shouldnt be............ well whos doin the motor? or whos doin the body work, or whos doin the paint................ if that shits still there to do when you get it? then do it  


but other then that................ this ride will never get off the ground with you guys discussing whos doin what and what you guys want it to look like.................................................. FUCK IT! MAKE A LIST AND SEND IT OUT  


AND ADD MY NAME TO THAT LIST.................. I WANT A PEICE OF THE ACTION


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 2 2010, 08:27 PM~18211919
> *you have smoked yourself retarded. :biggrin:
> fu*k who cares if we finish it, hell it's give us ALL somthing to think about, i'm in, lets do it. lets get it done, don't be a try baby, be a do baby.
> *


I gotta say that I agree... not with the try baby stuff, but with the fact that its gonna take some time to get this done, but I am willing to sacrifice if Jake is, and everyone is willing to sacrifice their time and parts for this build... Lets do it, we all will be on each others asses about it anyway, so It will get done at some point...


----------



## darkside customs

Pathfinder List...
1. [email protected]
2. chevyguy97
3. darkside customs aka wonderbread pimpin'


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah
i got the motor, when it gets to me i will put it in, and send it on it's way.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 2 2010, 11:34 PM~18211991
> *hell yeah
> i got the motor, when it gets to me i will put it in, and send it on it's way.
> *





NOT IF I DROP A MOTOR IN IT 1ST LOL :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 2 2010, 09:35 PM~18212003
> *NOT IF I DROP A MOTOR IN IT 1ST LOL :biggrin:
> *


depends on who gets it first.lol :biggrin: :biggrin:
i'll take your motor out and put it on my shelf. lol


----------



## kykustoms

im down...i can see where yall are commin from as far as planning it out but ive read a million times in mags about how much shit happens when u just go all out with no plans and end up redoing alot because of it...and i think that everyone has there pros and cons as far as building and since this is a club build that reflects all of us individually and as a club it would be a bad idea to just send it out and have someone that isnt good at something using it as a guinie pig and fuck up someone elses work...either way send it my way limo or not ill do something to it lol
4.kykustoms


----------



## chevyguy97

i vote, that we send it to kykustoms first, let him get started on the body work, then we can go from there, caues it's going to take him just a little bit to make it into a limo. so that's were we can start, send it kykustoms.


----------



## darkside customs

Im on it... Ill get it out to Jake either this week or next....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Pathfinder List...
1. [email protected]
2. chevyguy97
3. darkside customs aka wonderbread pimpin'
4.kykustoms
5.Aces'N'Eights


----------



## 06150xlt

Fawk I want in on this fawker too! But I'm noving to NOLA in 4 weeks so...after I move i wanna put my grubby fingers on it. Even if all i get to do is paint the shifter knob! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pathfinder List...
1. [email protected]
2. chevyguy97
3. darkside customs aka wonderbread pimpin'
4.kykustoms
5.Aces'N'Eights
6. Scur-rape-init 




> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 3 2010, 12:30 AM~18212658
> *Fawk I want in on this fawker too! But I'm noving to NOLA in 4 weeks so...after I move i wanna put my grubby fingers on it. Even if all i get to do is paint the shifter knob!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 09:49 PM~18212160
> *Im on it... Ill get it out to Jake either this week or next....
> *


good, that will get the ball rolling. :biggrin: 
if we all keep on each other about it, it will get done.
i know we can do this.
DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ


----------



## chevyguy97

HOCK U N OR OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

sounds good cant wait to cut em up im gonna get mine and have all the cuts planned before i get the other victim i figure all im going to do is mate the bodys and fill any hole then cut the doors open and jamb them and do a floor with rear tubs...should it have a long sunroof to show the interior?


----------



## chevyguy97

sounds like ya got a good plan there man. that floor with dual rear tubs is going to be bad ass. can't wait to see it when you get done with it.


----------



## kykustoms

what about a big sunroof? maby someone can do a slider or something... maby just halfway down the back just over the comfort zone?


----------



## darkside customs

Maybe wait til you get it... what if the cuts in the slider dont match up exactly... it would be easier to just have the guy (Jake) cut the slider.... Less work, ya know... instead of having to fill some sides to the cuts... 
IDK, just my 2 cents...


----------



## kykustoms

so you mean just do a full roof and if someone wants to install a sliding ragtop they can cut it out?


----------



## darkside customs

Si Senor


----------



## kykustoms

ur prolly right i was just wondering because i plan on skinning the whole top with styrene so its not a bunch of kit pieces glued together it would be a bitch to cut it for a sunroof and would save on body work to lol


----------



## chevyguy97

:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

im in!!
Pathfinder List...
1.hocknberry
2. [email protected]
3. chevyguy97
4. darkside customs aka wonderbread pimpin'
5.kykustoms
6.Aces'N'Eights
7. Scur-rape-init


----------



## gagers16

im in!!
Pathfinder List...
1.hocknberry
2. [email protected]
3. chevyguy97
4. darkside customs aka wonderbread pimpin'
5.kykustoms
6.Aces'N'Eights
7. Scur-rape-init
8.gagers16



we could also maybe do a rag top look to it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 3 2010, 12:16 PM~18217075
> *what about a big sunroof? maby someone can do a slider or something... maby just halfway down the back just over the comfort zone?
> *


i havent done many sliders, and no rag tops..but if it gets to me and its not cut up at that point, it'll have a slider.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> im in!!
> Pathfinder List...
> 1.hocknberry
> 2. [email protected]
> 3. chevyguy97
> 4. darkside customs aka wonderbread pimpin'
> 5.kykustoms
> 6.Aces'N'Eights
> 7. Scur-rape-init
> 8.gagers16
> 9.Slammdsonoma


----------



## kykustoms

nice im ready to hack these up...so whats gonna happen to it when its done? i was thinkin maby everyone could sign it somewhere like on the gullwing door panel or something...or even just a sheet of paper and display it at shows on the paper...does anyone have 6 wheels for this?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18221835
> *nice im ready to hack these up...so whats gonna happen to it when its done? i was thinkin maby everyone could sign it somewhere like on the gullwing door panel or something...or even just a sheet of paper and display it at shows on the paper...does anyone have 6 wheels for this?
> *


lol...hit up nate, hes the fuckin wheel guy! id say rick, but he doesnt like sellin wheels he finds!! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18221835
> *nice im ready to hack these up...so whats gonna happen to it when its done? i was thinkin maby everyone could sign it somewhere like on the gullwing door panel or something...or even just a sheet of paper and display it at shows on the paper...does anyone have 6 wheels for this?
> *


Kind of a crazy idea, but its been done before, but what if it had 3 of the same wheels on one side and 3 different wheels on the other... all matching on each side, but different... and maybe a nice paint scheme on one side, and the other a different one... just an idea....


----------



## chevyguy97

not a bad idea, and the wheels will be easer to come up with.
but now 2 paint schemes.


----------



## kykustoms

sounds like a good idea then 2 diff guys can do one side for the paint...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 4 2010, 06:52 PM~18230760
> *sounds like a good idea then 2 diff guys can do one side for the paint...
> *


  sounds cool.... gotta make it blend right though! so anywayz... when's this gettin sent out, when do we start and who gets it first?! and we're goin tandem axel for sure then? and is it just gonna be stretched to fit right with the tandem or limo? im thinkin the limo will be a bit too much?! :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

it's going to kykustomz first, he is making it into a tandem axel limo.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 4 2010, 07:24 PM~18231078
> *it's going to kykustomz first, he is making it into a tandem axel limo.
> *


FUCK!!! i tried 2 get a head start and mocked the frame up from the pathy i had!! i didnt know we were concrete on the limo tandem thing?! :happysad: oh well i guess, i'll just wait til it get to me then?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

LOL Oops... As soon as I get paid this Tuesday, Ill get some cheddar and a box and ship this fucker out to Jake...
Jake, I need your addy btw...


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 6 2010, 11:36 PM~18250152
> *LOL Oops... As soon as I get paid this Tuesday, Ill get some cheddar and a box and ship this fucker out to Jake...
> Jake, I need your addy btw...
> *


:uh: may be a dumb question but need to know................ are we just going to pm the next person for their address??


----------



## kykustoms

thats what i figured we would do...who wants it after i do my thing to it?


----------



## chevyguy97

who ever is doing the frame needs to get it after you KY.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 7 2010, 12:55 PM~18252515
> *who ever is doing the frame needs to get it after you KY.
> *


i guess that would be me then?! im just going to do the frame out line and then send it off and let the next guy do the detail work!
question on that though....obviously i need the body 1st, but when i get the frame out line done, can i send it asis or do i need to do the mud work? ALSO.... what is the plan for the rear of the guts with the frame? cut open to show the frame?! speakers, air, hydros........


----------



## chevyguy97

i guess we will be putting a floor init to cover up the frame, some one said they were putting in a long couch, and speakers.
WHO IN DOING THE INTERIOR?????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 8 2010, 12:03 AM~18255557
> *i guess that would be me then?! im just going to do the frame out line and then send it off and let the next guy do the detail work!
> question on that though....obviously i need the body 1st, but when i get the frame out line done, can i send it asis or do i need to do the mud work? ALSO.... what is the plan for the rear of the guts with the frame? cut open to show the frame?! speakers, air, hydros........
> *



i guess im that guy? i dont wanna step on anyones toes, if someone elses wants a shot at it...im all for it. If not ill work on that part.


----------



## chevyguy97

so it goes KYKUSTOMS, then to HOCK, then to SLAMMD.
sounds good to me.
then it needs to go to the interior guy.


----------



## chevyguy97

well since drag-lo kustomz is not only about minitrucks, it's is also about hot rods and rat rods. so i thought i would show off what was in rebel rodz mag this month.
this has to be the baddest toe truck on the planet. 










i would love to build a model of this, but i would not know where to start.  
but it's cool.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 8 2010, 12:21 PM~18257224
> *well since drag-lo kustomz is not only about minitrucks, it's is also about hot rods and rat rods. so i thought i would show off what was in rebel rodz mag this month.
> this has to be the baddest toe truck on the planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would love to build a model of this, but i would not know where to start.
> but it's cool.
> *


That is pretty sik.I think all you would need is a set of pete rims and tires from Brian and an old pick-up cab.The rest would be up to your imagination.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 8 2010, 11:32 AM~18256361
> *so it goes KYKUSTOMS, then to HOCK, then to SLAMMD.
> sounds good to me.
> then it needs to go to the interior guy.
> *



I want the sound system set up and to flock on this... :biggrin: So I want it after INTERIOR GUY


----------



## chevyguy97

sounds good, so after the interior guy u get it scur-rape-inti.


----------



## darkside customs

OK, well, how bout this, since all I did was cut the hood out and gettin it ready to ship to Jake, how bout once its ready for the interior send it back to me and I can work on the interior... 
Just make sure that everything is ready if its opened, jambed and hinged that way it will make my work a little easier


----------



## chevyguy97

who's cutting open the doors and building hinges for it???


----------



## darkside customs

Oh I dont know.... IF someone does, then just make sure its jambed up... thats all Im sayin.... I dont know if anyone is opening it up or not....
Although, Im sure it would be sick


----------



## chevyguy97

if i remember rite i think ky is going to open it all up when he does the body work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah probably would, and also a fragile motherfucker to boot!


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 8 2010, 08:12 PM~18260323
> *I want the sound system set up and to flock on this... :biggrin: So I want it after INTERIOR GUY
> *


damn lol i was gonna do like 5 or 6 subs in the back but its cool


----------



## kykustoms

yea i planned on doin the doors and jambs to so the body is stout as can be...and it would prolly be best for me to do the hinges so i can put them in then jamb around em and shit...ill take a pic of the hinges and get everyones aproval on them before i block them in lol...so gull door on the back...what about the fronts suicide?


----------



## ModernMopar

Loving all the minitruck work I see in here! props to you guys


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 03:52 PM~18267354
> *yea i planned on doin the doors and jambs to so the body is stout as can be...and it would prolly be best for me to do the hinges so i can put them in then jamb around em and shit...ill take a pic of the hinges and get everyones aproval on them before i block them in lol...so gull door on the back...what about the fronts suicide?
> *


suicides?! what no lambo's?!?!? :0 KIDDING!!! of course suicides!!!
ok so are we doing the limo thing then or keeping it stock 4-door?! reason i ask is cuzz i have this kit and want to start on at least the front half when ever i get spare time so i dont hold this shit up you know?! :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

the front two doors suicide, and that big door on the pass side will be a gull wing, and the back door with be a gull wing. i will go back and post up the pic that KY made of the model.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is KYKUSTOMZ rendision of what it will kinda look like when it's done, this is the way we are building it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 04:52 PM~18267354
> *yea i planned on doin the doors and jambs to so the body is stout as can be...and it would prolly be best for me to do the hinges so i can put them in then jamb around em and shit...ill take a pic of the hinges and get everyones aproval on them before i block them in lol...so gull door on the back...what about the fronts suicide?
> *


This is just my .02.I believe in true mini-trucker style,the driverside should be suicide and the passenger side should open the regular way.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 10 2010, 12:36 AM~18270913
> *This is just my .02.I believe in true mini-trucker style,the driverside should be suicide and the passenger side should open the regular way.
> *



:yes: x2


----------



## chevyguy97

that might be easer since the pass side has that big door onit.


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYKUSTOMZ
:biggrin: :biggrin:   :wow: :wow: :0 :0   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## kykustoms

lol thanks matt...and it would be easier to do the pass side standard im down for whatever just want to know what to do when i get it lol i might grab mine out the shop and go ahead and cut it in half...gonna need to get some styrene for the floor but hope to have this back out after a week or so depending on how much time i get to work on it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit bro..as much work as is goin into this thing, we have definitely gotta debut it to a big show once it gets done!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 10 2010, 05:13 AM~18272957
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYKUSTOMZ
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:      :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0      :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



X2 have a good one man!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 10 2010, 03:10 PM~18276504
> *damnit bro..as much work as is goin into this thing, we have definitely gotta debut it to a big show once it gets done!
> *


not to sound like HOCK, (LOL) but lets get it build first, then we can talk about what to do with it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 10 2010, 07:43 PM~18279607
> *not to sound like HOCK, (LOL) but lets get it build first, then we can talk about what to do with it.
> *


hahaha, matts got jokes!  :biggrin: butit does ring true you know?!


----------



## chevyguy97

I knew ya would bust me out on that. lol
but i had to say it. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah---lol


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 9 2010, 10:30 PM~18269601
> *this is KYKUSTOMZ rendision of what it will kinda look like when it's done, this is the way we are building it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That will be sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

james did u send it out yet? i lost my job and wont be able to work on this sorry to leave everyone hangin but its not possible for me to do this now if you sent it out allready i will send it back to you sorry again wish this didnt have to happen but its out of my hands and i will prolly need to work 2 jobs to be able to stay afloat hope everyone understands and i wont have internet soon maby after today so if anyone needs to get ahold of me for any reason text me at 1-270-929-1006


----------



## chevyguy97

man that sucks, sorry to here about your job loss, but don't worry about us, you take care of you and yours, and we will still be here when ya get back on your feet.
best of luck to ya.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2 bro, sorry about the troubles you've been caused.... This idea took off kinda fast, and personally, I was only making a suggestion for it to be a later project. :roflmao: But just my .02 I think every Drag-Lo member should be able to work on this whether we gotta send the money to ship it for that person, or something,  it should catch all of us.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 12 2010, 06:38 PM~18296570
> *x2 bro, sorry about the troubles you've been caused....  This idea took off kinda fast, and personally, I was only making a suggestion for it to be a later project. :roflmao: But just my .02 I think every Drag-Lo member should be able to work on this whether we gotta send the money to ship it for that person, or something,  it should catch all of us.
> *


fuck jake that sucks!!!you do you homie, its just plastic, we'll figure it out!!
and X2 on the whole club up in it! so now who's helpin out KY and takin his reigns?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i would but im swamped as far as plastic & resin goes. Im still good as far as for frame work but cant handle anything more...i got builds i wanna do but dont even have room to start em.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2010, 08:16 PM~18297495
> *i would but im swamped as far as plastic & resin goes.  Im still good as far as for frame work but cant handle anything more...i got builds i wanna do but dont even have room to start em.
> *


shit!! any one?! i could cut the doors, but i done wanna jamb, and how we gonna do the limo thing now?! are we back to stock 4-door?! i wanna get a head start on the frame out line here homies!!!! my 2... i say we stick 2 a stock 4 door, biuld it up and go for another later on?! when we have the man power or models?! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats a possibility i was thinking, i know the other one whirlwinded out of control, which i know im not one to yell *hold up* on a stretched truck...i have quite a few of my own sitting round, so i know...lol. but thats more than i think all of us can really throw at it. Im not judging anyones abilities, and i know im not perfect, never claimed to be...but with stretched versions of anything..they tend to crack & fall apart...and with the USPS nowadays, it could turn up in pieces at someones doorsteps...

maybe a SFBD'd pathy out of the box may be a good route to get this club back on its feet. At least to standing grounds again...


----------



## chevyguy97

sounds good to me, we will just do a stock 4 door, so no limo or tandems, but this is still going to be a bad ass pathy, i still got the motor part coverd, someone cut the doors open, and jam it, hock on the frame, i got motor, and there are others that wanted the interior, so this is still on, just back to the basic's.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 13 2010, 06:59 AM~18300350
> *sounds good to me, we will just do a stock 4 door, so no limo or tandems, but this is still going to be a bad ass pathy, i still got the motor part coverd, someone cut the doors open, and jam it, hock on the frame, i got motor, and there are others that wanted the interior, so this is still on, just back to the basic's.
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good! since i have this kit imma see if i can get on the frame out line soon?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

problem solved all away around i beileve. cool! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Sounds good to me also... I can cut the doors open and if we are gonna go all out, should the tailgate get opened also? Only one problem, I cut the hood open, but dont have the hood anymore... Ive looked everywhere for it, but no luck... so I guess a big block is gonna have to go in....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 13 2010, 09:54 PM~18305945
> *Sounds good to me also... I can cut the doors open and if we are gonna go all out, should the tailgate get opened also? Only one problem, I cut the hood open, but dont have the hood anymore... Ive looked everywhere for it, but no luck... so I guess a big block is gonna have to go in....
> *


tail gate... hell yes!! and didnt you mold the front part of the hood into the fenders? so either a syrene genius makes up a killer cowl hood 
(KY  :happysad: ) or we jus go with a big v8 that i know matt is itchin 2 do?! either way...the hood is open, and there is no stock pathy engine, so a nice big v8 makes sence right?!


----------



## darkside customs

So all four doors opened and the tailgate... Im on it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

We should be able to do this fellas. Im sad to see the stretch go, but I also agree maybe just the stock built up would be best....... How about we call this build 

"SIMPLICITY" 


Anyone?? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i got a big V8 to put init.


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, well Ill start messing with this sometime today, in between making the coolers for a couple people..


----------



## chevyguy97

sounds good.
did we ever decide on a color, or colors for this pathy????????????????


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 15 2010, 01:56 PM~18314653
> *sounds good.
> did we ever decide on a color, or colors for this pathy????????????????
> *


yah i thought we did, club colors...red and grey right?!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Aug 15 2010, 01:56 PM~18314653-->
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good.
> did we ever decide on a color, or colors for this pathy????????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea, Pink and Green
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 07:35 PM~18316902
> *yah i thought we did, club colors...red and grey right?!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm, those two colors should look damn good on it. Just my opinion here, but shouldn't the frame be done in the same colors, or the axles, , driveshaft & a-arm setup in gray & frame be red? 

Just tryin to picture it all in my pumpkin. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

ok got it red and gray. now who's painting it??????


----------



## darkside customs

<----- :no:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im gonna be doing some two-tones soon, if they come out right..i may be up for the painting part...hell the frames gotta be painted to right?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 16 2010, 07:04 PM~18326912
> *im gonna be doing some two-tones soon, if they come out right..i may be up for the painting part...hell the frames gotta be painted to right?
> *


hell yah its gotta be painted!! and im likin the 2 tone frame idea too!


----------



## darkside customs

Well Ive already started cutting it open...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

keep a cuttin bro. just dont cut yourself!


----------



## darkside customs

Speaking of cutting.......
Just started... gotta do the other rear door and the tailgate...
Im gonna send it that way, and someone else can open the front doors...


----------



## chevyguy97

who wants it next????? gota finish cutting open the doors, and build door jams.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i dont see anyone hopping and leaping for that job! I dont think im good enuf yet to be honest, to do that.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 17 2010, 01:58 PM~18334227
> *i dont see anyone hopping and leaping for that job!  I dont think im good enuf yet to be honest, to do that.
> *


I WANT IT!! BUT FRAME READY ONLY!! u should jamb up them doors and make it solid before you ship?! i say u cut the fronts 2 and make it right?!  ur kit, u started it, cut it up, make it good and send er off?! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

yea fo sho... Its just gonna take me some time though...


----------



## gagers16

Scur-rape-init you still doing the stereo??? if not im willing to do it :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is still going to beee a kick ass pathy!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@Aug 18 2010, 01:59 AM~18339794
> *Scur-rape-init you still doing the stereo??? if not im willing to do it  :biggrin:
> *



 Planned on it. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if we're needing anythin extra as far as sound equipment, or other shit that i might be able to cast up, just ask or tell me ..i can probably make it or have it on hand...just gave like 4-5lbs to Frank..tryin to get rid of this shit! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2010, 08:33 PM~18328065
> *Speaking of cutting.......
> Just started... gotta do the other rear door and the tailgate...
> Im gonna send it that way, and someone else can open the front doors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2010, 01:12 PM~18363266
> *if we're needing anythin extra as far as sound equipment, or other shit that i might be able to cast up, just ask or tell me ..i can probably make it or have it on hand...just gave like 4-5lbs to Frank..tryin to get rid of this shit! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 whatcha got to give out?! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well kinda doin it on trade basis. And ya know what im lookin for


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 20 2010, 09:19 PM~18366572
> *well kinda doin it on trade basis.  And ya know what im lookin for
> *


 :0 not really.....wahtcha lookin 4?! BTW whats the latestest with the dime clips?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that 1/24 one will be gopin your way shortly..gotta find ur addy and send it on.

the other one i havent had time to work with yet...so unsure how its goin.

for a grab bag of resin, needing chevy truck bodies, or the grilles.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2010, 07:35 AM~18368299
> *that 1/24 one will be gopin your way shortly..gotta find ur addy and send it on.
> 
> the other one i havent had time to work with yet...so unsure how its goin.
> 
> for a grab bag of resin, needing chevy truck bodies, or the grilles.
> *


lemme peep my junk yard for grills, full size or mini or both?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 21 2010, 08:35 AM~18368299
> *that 1/24 one will be gopin your way shortly..gotta find ur addy and send it on.
> 
> the other one i havent had time to work with yet...so unsure how its goin.
> 
> for a grab bag of resin, needing chevy truck bodies, or the grilles.
> *


I got a cab and glass from a 1500...LMK if you want it


----------



## STREETRACEKING

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 16 2010, 08:33 PM~18328065
> *Speaking of cutting.......
> Just started... gotta do the other rear door and the tailgate...
> Im gonna send it that way, and someone else can open the front doors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


send it to my shop! it would come back right!! :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 19 2010, 06:27 PM~18356307
> * Planned on it. :biggrin:
> *


alright kool


----------



## relaxednoma

pathfinders cool as shit and gagers, i recongize your bronco from shows man.


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by relaxednoma_@Aug 21 2010, 11:48 PM~18373551
> *pathfinders cool as shit and gagers, i recongize your bronco from shows man.
> *


haha the bronco isnt mine lol its my dream truck though :biggrin:


----------



## relaxednoma

oh dang lol. yeah, i'd love to have it myself. it's hella clean. althogh having a 1:1 eats a lotta time. Between my sonoma, family and job I've had little to no time to build lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Aug 21 2010, 08:26 PM~18372305-->
> 
> 
> 
> lemme peep my junk yard for grills, full size or mini or both?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just fullsizes for the moment..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 08:52 PM~18372478
> *I got a cab and glass from a 1500...LMK if you want it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> get at me in a PM
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-relaxednoma_@Aug 22 2010, 07:08 AM~18374693
> *oh dang lol. yeah, i'd love to have it myself. it's hella clean. althogh having a 1:1 eats a lotta time. Between my sonoma, family and job I've had little to no time to build lol
> *


i know thats a fact..well not really. mine hasnt ran since earlier this spring for about 15 seconds...been sittin in the backyard ever since. :angry:


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah my 1:1 is sitting over in the shop tore down too. waiting on my brother to finish welding up my 4-link bars, then gota put in my notches, i would love to have mine finished by the end of this month, but i don't think that's going to happen.


----------



## relaxednoma

lol. yeah, were going to hopefully pull the front end apart to get it tubbed and everything relocated for 20's up front. I've got a freebie dash I'm picking up and my door panels that I have extra's of I've nearly finished smoothing out, which are the last 2 items in the truck that arent smoothed and painted. Then do my seats, save some $$ for my new intro's and roll in 2011 like that before stockflooring it winter of 2012


----------



## gagers16

well ive been busting my ass (kind of) on the silverado.. ive got the front bumper smoothed out and ive started to get a grill going on it.. i also decided to use a nova motor and all custom frame... i also got all the bondo on the cab smoothed and primed. 

pics soon


----------



## chevyguy97

some kick ass 1:1 work going on in this club, post pic's, i will get to the shop and get some of mine soon.


----------



## darkside customs

A little something different from me....


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2010, 09:33 PM~18389773
> *A little something different from me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight!! like that old look.. i just finished one of those two. my fav so far


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 23 2010, 10:33 PM~18389773
> *A little something different from me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like it, kinda that hot/rat/rod look to it.  nice work.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas... yea Matt, it should be done tonite...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

speakin of done..or nearly there.  *PlumBad* is technically done.

























its nearly identical to the car on my phone..ill searched for it..it was in the Power Tour 2010 run. The only difference between mine and the 1:1 is that it had a shaker hood and was runnin black 20" viper rims, something i may change out if i ever come across some.


----------



## chevyguy97

it looks good like it is slammd. good job on it.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Brian, that is bad ass!


----------



## relaxednoma

awesome!


----------



## darkside customs

Well I didnt get it done last night like I planned.... Mary came by to visit and I havent seen her around my pad in a minute.... so ya know I had to kick it with her....
But I did get some parts painted and I got my swamp cooler painted for this one....


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2010, 10:54 AM~18401227
> *Well I didnt get it done last night like I planned....  Mary came by to visit and I havent seen her around my pad in a minute.... so ya know I had to kick it with her....
> But I did get some parts painted and I got my swamp cooler painted for this one....
> *




:420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit mary's with me all the time...how else ya think these wicked creations come to be? LOL :biggrin:

the challenger was just to see if i could even finish a literally box stock build...i did and only had to cut in two places that ya cant even see, that ya gotta cut to have big rims..

i may have another one on the bill to do quickly.. Ford GT dub version..youll see.


----------



## darkside customs

Shit, I got a new Pontiac GTO that Im gonna be doing here soon also... 
Got some crazy mods in mind for that fucker...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

but..the question is...will ya get it done? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 25 2010, 04:55 PM~18404065
> *but..the question is...will ya get it done? :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## relaxednoma

lol i buy a kit saying I'll just change the wheels and add details (IE camaro) and not it's cut up, buried in front and I have stuff waiting for it from rick. $*@#& lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1131&page=1
ya'll hope over to this and vote for model of the month, there are some club members with models in this. so go vote.
thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97

how's the pathy coming?????????????????????????


----------



## darkside customs

I aint done shit to the Pathfinder... I am gonna finish the 49 and finish my glasshouse and then start on the pathfinder again.... I may cut some more doors open between working on those 2 rides....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn ya slow pedro! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 09:18 PM~18430627
> *damn ya slow pedro!  :biggrin:
> *


Shit tell my boss to let me have some time off (oh wait, I got vacation time this coming week) scratch that then.... lol.... Ill get to it though... Im dyin to get this one goin for all of us.... 
And I got that 06 GTO kit that I wanna do some crazy shit to, but Im focused on finishing this damn 49 first.... All I managed to do this week was lay some color on the swamp cooler.... I gotta get a few packages out to a couple people before I get put on the cutting block my damn self...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh, thats why no texting back..lol. naw thats cool man. do what ya gotta do.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 09:24 PM~18430660
> *ahh, thats why no texting back..lol.  naw thats cool man. do what ya gotta do.
> *


Hey, I did text you fucker.... lol.... Congrats again bro... I want pics though!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

this was built long before Drag Lo..or even Dynasty existed..but it finally made the big time. So this is #1 for Drag Lo and for me...

*Suprified*


----------



## darkside customs

NICE!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats on making the mag. 
that's a sick yota


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 12:26 AM~18430682
> *this was built long before Drag Lo..or even Dynasty existed..but it finally made the big time.  So this is #1 for Drag Lo and for me...
> 
> Suprified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 10:26 PM~18430682
> *this was built long before Drag Lo..or even Dynasty existed..but it finally made the big time.  So this is #1 for Drag Lo and for me...
> 
> Suprified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's dope dude. Congrats

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, the awesome thing is, theres like 6 of us from A.C.M.E. my 1:1 club that made the book as well. Two magazines in one show..im quite impressed, now i gotta snag me one of those crystal glass plaques they hand out!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahem









*game face*


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 08:04 PM~18436578
> *ahem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> game face
> *


 :wow: buildin in the dark are we?!


----------



## darkside customs

Looks bad ass Brian... But the 49 will be out to play here in about a half hour....


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 10:20 PM~18437331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice window decals  Looks good James! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Nate on that hookup a while back... finally was able to put them to use....


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 29 2010, 10:20 PM~18437331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good man. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 29 2010, 08:33 PM~18436845
> *:wow: buildin in the dark are we?!
> *


haha, yes i am! and obviously doin that gets shit done! what can you say? :biggrin: :0  lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 30 2010, 02:48 PM~18442886
> *haha, yes i am!  and obviously doin that gets shit done!  what can you say? :biggrin:  :0    lol
> *


if ur askin if i'm buildin in the dark......i'd love to say yes to match that 64! but no, im jus layin in the cut! tryin to finish the plate i have right now thats full as fuck right now!!  :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Any drag-lo members on facebook? if so hit me up in a pm with your info so I can add you....


----------



## relaxednoma

pffft got that covered lol ^


----------



## darkside customs

*WE DONT FUCK AROUND OVER HERE!!!!*









AND WHEN IM DONE WITH THE BUILD OFF, BEST BELIEVE ITS BACK TO THIS ONE!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 07:57 PM~18455683
> *WE DONT FUCK AROUND OVER HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHEN IM DONE WITH THE BUILD OFF, BEST BELIEVE ITS BACK TO THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i sill havent seen this in person, but every time i see it i smile!! this rig is fuckin sweet!! imagin seein this drag by you down the highway?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro.... Im already picturing it...

Oh by the way.... wanna welcome [LOWEMO] to Drag-Lo... homie has some sick ideas and a good head on his shoulders as well as some dedication for the hobby.... He dont post up on a regular like some of us do, but when he does, watchout....


----------



## OFDatTX

> *WE DONT FUCK AROUND OVER HERE!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHEN IM DONE WITH THE BUILD OFF, BEST BELIEVE ITS BACK TO THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAM that's a bad rig where can I find some more Picts of this rig


----------



## 06150xlt

Welcome Bro!


----------



## darkside customs

I googled it and found a few pics... Its from Severed Ties... actually go on their website and you can view pics of it... Let me see if I can find the link....


----------



## phatras

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 28 2010, 10:26 PM~18430682
> *this was built long before Drag Lo..or even Dynasty existed..but it finally made the big time.  So this is #1 for Drag Lo and for me...
> 
> Suprified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brian.. Sorry but I still giggle everytime i see your last name..I know how its spelt and said but everytime is see it its nicewanger to me..lol.. I got poked fun of a ton in school for my last night.. "May the Schwartz be with you".. But damn man im sure you got it bad to.. lol..


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SPACEBALLS.... God, I havent seen that movie in like forever... that shit was so stupid it was funny....


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 09:57 PM~18455683
> *WE DONT FUCK AROUND OVER HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHEN IM DONE WITH THE BUILD OFF, BEST BELIEVE ITS BACK TO THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man...i thought bout buildin a rig like dis one. i wanted to slam it an have a workin suspension on it...but wouldnt know how to set up da rear end. i know u cant use link bars...b a tough one to build. but i do like a challenge. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2010, 10:06 PM~18465779
> *Hell yea bro.... Im already picturing it...
> 
> Oh by the way.... wanna welcome [LOWEMO] to Drag-Lo... homie has some sick ideas and a good head on his shoulders as well as some dedication for the hobby.... He dont post up on a regular like some of us do, but when he does, watchout....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 2 2010, 07:57 AM~18468264
> *X2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 12:06 AM~18465779
> *Hell yea bro.... Im already picturing it...
> 
> Oh by the way.... wanna welcome [LOWEMO] to Drag-Lo... homie has some sick ideas and a good head on his shoulders as well as some dedication for the hobby.... He dont post up on a regular like some of us do, but when he does, watchout....
> *




Welcome to DLK LOWEMO.... Hope to see some shit outta your corner! 

Still tryin to find time to work on things over my way.... 9 more days till I start my new fucking job that will give me a few days to build a week! :biggrin: CANT WAIT. Anyhow, between working, tryin to get my workmans comp set straight, having the possiblity to move outta this place that my wife and I turned from a shithole to a livable and decent home, and still tryin to catch up on bills, I havent had time for much of anything... I cant wait though, the house Im looking to move into has a nice little basement office that is PERFECT for my hobby room :biggrin: So, I hope the fam and I can move in soon! 

Well, I hope to get a little work done on the Van for the build off. I still cant get this frame to match up! :angry: But I hope to have it done soon! Hopefully pics tonight!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 1 2010, 09:59 PM~18466547
> *Brian.. Sorry but I still giggle everytime i see your last name..I know how its spelt and said but everytime is see it its nicewanger to me..lol..  I got poked fun of a ton in school for my last night.. "May the Schwartz be with you".. But damn man im sure you got it bad to.. lol..
> *



Rick, lol..its cool bro and actually it wasnt nearly as bad as it could be. Since they couldnt pronounce it they called me *nutt*swinger...
I can imagine you know who the hell it is when that name pops up at scaledreams eh? LOL :biggrin: 

And had a following of people just callin me by my last name for a time...figured it would be easier to call me *B* or *Brian* than my last name...but whatthehellever...


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 07:57 PM~18455683
> *WE DONT FUCK AROUND OVER HERE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND WHEN IM DONE WITH THE BUILD OFF, BEST BELIEVE ITS BACK TO THIS ONE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this beast at a drift show in vegas.. hells bad ass rig. theres also another one that goes with it but its not bagged like this one is and the other one has a kickass stereo in it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That rig is sick !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 1 2010, 09:06 PM~18465779
> *Hell yea bro.... Im already picturing it...
> 
> Oh by the way.... wanna welcome [LOWEMO] to Drag-Lo... homie has some sick ideas and a good head on his shoulders as well as some dedication for the hobby.... He dont post up on a regular like some of us do, but when he does, watchout....
> *



thanks heaps to everybody in DRAG-LO KUSTOMS for the welcome!

i hope that you guys like what i build  

ill try and keep updating as much as i can  

thanks again  wont let you guys down!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Sep 1 2010, 09:59 PM~18466547
> *Brian.. Sorry but I still giggle everytime i see your last name..I know how its spelt and said but everytime is see it its nicewanger to me..lol..  I got poked fun of a ton in school for my last night.. "May the Schwartz be with you".. But damn man im sure you got it bad to.. lol..
> *


LOL SORRY BRI BUT ME TO!! :biggrin: when u sent me the dime grills, my wife handed me the envelope and said "whos NICEWANGER? do you guys name each other now"?! :biggrin: i was gonna tease yah, but it was too easy!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Sep 2 2010, 07:44 PM~18474389
> *thanks heaps to everybody in DRAG-LO KUSTOMS for the welcome!
> 
> i hope that you guys like what i build
> 
> ill try and keep updating as much as i can
> 
> thanks again  wont let you guys down!
> *


welcome to the club big dog!! you are a good addy for sure!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

As soon as the paint has stripped from the Cyclone kit, Im gonna do something similar to this... a little old school for ya...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam lowemo!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 2 2010, 07:48 PM~18474415
> *LOL SORRY BRI BUT ME TO!!  :biggrin: when u sent me the dime grills, my wife handed me the envelope and said "whos NICEWANGER? do you guys name each other now"?!  :biggrin: i was gonna tease yah, but it was too easy!!  :biggrin:
> *


naming each other..lmao. yeah thats it! 

Damn james thats an old schoolie...seems a few of us got ideas for a really old school s-10 build. You know what i got in mind. :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

thanks heaps guys 










bit of a fancy shot


----------



## SlammdSonoma

did a lil more to Game Face

i started by doin patterns on the bottom of the car, using 2 xacto's to get my 1/16th" pieces of tape..laid those down & sprayed flaming orange & candy red on that, peeled it off and hated the results. So from there i sprayed kandy red over all of it and got this result. Ill add a rocker guard out of BMF on the bottom to break up the red some.


















still just stickin my toes in the water for now..just experimenting til i do my truck! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

LOOKS PHAWKING BAD ASS BRO! If you dont like it, send it my way and Ill finish it! 64 is my year


----------



## chevyguy97

car looks good slammd.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks guys...its just a car to try shit on for now..if i ever do build it, itll be a bagged out badass with a custom frame....the works...but thats on down the road.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 2 2010, 11:46 PM~18475655
> *As soon as the paint has stripped from the Cyclone kit, Im gonna do something similar to this... a little old school for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow.... i had the exact same truck back in the day same cap /ground effex cant see if this has got spokes but my did with juice...my truck was huggar orange.. that was my first lowrider i built...it was a great fun ride..


----------



## chevyguy97

i kinda had the same truck, mine was black with a snug, just a 4inch drop, but mine was an ex-cab, and i had 16inch camero rims onit.
i love them old body S-10's. im working on bagging my 92 rite now.
lol i think i have a pic of it some where i will have to try and find it. if i do i will post it up. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

just a little somthing i've been working on, i was tring to make it look like the one in the bottem pic. let me know what ya think. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lokin pretty damn good in my book.


----------



## darkside customs

x2 great work Matt...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

X3 good shit bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## chevyguy97

not much going on in this topic, i found it over on page 3, so i thought i would bring it back to page 1, lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 12 2010, 04:50 AM~18545869
> *not much going on in this topic, i found it over on page 3, so i thought i would bring it back to page 1, lol
> *


thats cuz we're all tryin to finish builds for the oct. deadline!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

i know what ya mean hock, i don't know if i will finish mine or not.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well shit do we need to add another month to it? ill be done on time with mine.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2010, 04:38 PM~18556262
> *well shit do we need to add another month to it?  ill be done on time with mine.
> *




Im shootin to be done on time, but man, I keep adding too much shit I think LOL!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol, yeah i know that feeling...thats why none of mine get done..so i have to mod it til im sick of modding....or go with a theme so it cuts down on it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2010, 04:57 PM~18556412
> *lol, yeah i know that feeling...thats why none of mine get done..so i have to mod it til im sick of modding....or go with a theme so it cuts down on it.
> *



YUP, :roflmao: I keep thinkin, OOOooh, I could put this into it, or I could do this to it, and then before you know it :uh: Im saying SHIT, I gotta get it done next week


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah..speakin of mods...

yall remember the movie Class Act? im doin a rendering of *Lucille* the red S-15.. heres my start.

























made it a cut-thru cab, topper is from the red hilux, cut in half & trimmed to fir the S-10. also gotta build the fins down the side...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

NICE :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2010, 02:20 PM~18556603
> *yeah..speakin of mods...
> 
> yall remember the movie Class Act?  im doin a rendering of *Lucille*  the red S-15..  heres my start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made it a cut-thru cab, topper is from the red hilux, cut in half & trimmed to fir the S-10.  also gotta build the fins down the side...
> *


Dont forget the wing on the back....Thats lookin bad ass Brian...

Well fellas, I hate sayin this.... but Im pullin myself out of our build off.... I been stressin with alot of shit at home and I would much rather take my time than try and rush something done half assed in a little bit less than 2 weeks to go....
But Im still building..... 
The Toyota is getting a change up yet again.... lol....
Ill start working on a frame for it here soon...


----------



## chevyguy97

so do we need to extend or deadline???????


----------



## kykustoms

:wow: alot of good shit in here since i been gone but i got net back finally so im back...havnt built much since i been gone but been messin with a 55 belair here and there...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

welcome back Jakester...good to see ya back up and goin.


----------



## kykustoms

yea now if i can just make myself build without the help of mary...lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..yeah i know her too. she must have some damn good frequent flyer miles by now..lol :biggrin: 

hell, im throwin trucks, cars..half sculpted configurments together now..haha :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome back kykustoms, blaze mary up and get back to building. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

u are going to need a wild paint job on that dragster yota james, lookn good so far.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

James, now that matt threw up the wild paint scheme..it reminds me of a truck that was in minitruckin called *wild rice* ..i think. was built as a vert with a rollcage blown out the hood..wide ass slicks....i dont think i have that mag anymore, but i remember it. And a phantom grille... 

fucker was just badass.


----------



## darkside customs

Well I got inspired by that one yota "Last Look"...

Oh and Jake... glad to see you back on here.... PM me your number again bro....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah i can stare at last look for hours...was hoping to throw a paintjob like that on the crewzer...but thats gonna take some serious ass airbrush time.


----------



## chevyguy97

good luck with that air brushing.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 18 2010, 08:32 PM~18600232
> *good luck with that air brushing.
> *


X 2 !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got the cowl to build, then its on to a yellow base coat, then neon chartreuse over that.. :biggrin: 

but this may be after i get the 65 rivi i have 3/4 done from last night :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I swear, to be a member of Drag-Lo, you have to be A.D.D. Fucking you and James and myself probably have 10 "projects" a piece going at one time..... LOL

Im working on finishing the Caddy and the 6-4 Impala.... :uh:

FOCUS Danielson!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well here ya go for focus..all yall start gawking, cuz the truck guy has built a lowrider. :wow: 

actually, the chassis, engine and interior was done 10 years ago on the barris custom kit i first started with...lol. engine is wired and plubed with 2 4 bbl carbs..or whats supposed to be, it was totally molded in yellow...so the interior seats are a blandish offwhite color, though i did add some seat belts, to look the part.  

heres one of many rivi's to come from me..and this ones not completely done yet btw.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good slammd.


----------



## chevyguy97

hop over to this site and vote on model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1147&page=1


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 19 2010, 08:48 AM~18603124
> *I swear, to be a member of Drag-Lo, you have to be A.D.D.  Fucking you and James and myself probably have 10 "projects" a piece going at one time..... LOL
> 
> Im working on finishing the Caddy and the 6-4 Impala.... :uh:
> 
> FOCUS Danielson!!
> *


LOL.... yup... if you and brian got 10 projects each, add my projects to the mix and there would be about 100 projects totaled out...
BTW, I am back on a big rig build... a Pete 359...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im just doin my thang in rivi-land. trucks back on the bench coming wednesday.









:biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

Rivi's are looking sweet as,  

i miss seeing all the trucks up in here tho... might have to work on 1 of mine and out up some pics in here for all the mini truck lovers....


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 21 2010, 12:57 PM~18622869
> *LOL.... yup... if you and brian got 10 projects each, add my projects to the mix and there would be about 100 projects totaled out...
> BTW, I am back on a big rig build... a Pete 359...
> *


add my 80 or so and we all got too much damn plastic that needs to be finished lmao


----------



## [LOWEMO]

i have about 7, all in different stages  all trucks except 2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we got 99 left to do..the second rivi in my lineup is done! Naming it Street Hustla. Ill have pics of it done tomorrow. Trunk was finished up with charcoal flocking, added inverted subs wired those in, 2 amps, 2 square 12"ers on the floor..came out quite clean.


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 21 2010, 12:00 PM~18622904
> *im just doin my thang in rivi-land.  trucks back on the bench coming wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


My kind of car!! 65 Rivi's are the sh*t!!! :thumbsup: 

Good job Slammd!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks bro, this one was a definite fav. build, went together so easily, im still amazed i can build just a quick, clean car like this. I do own a bit of thanks to [email protected] at kickin my ass in the right direction by doin this car...and you can ask him..it itched me to get this fuckin thing built..just to prove him and myself i suppose...that i dont always gotta do a truck. :biggrin: 

Heres *Street Playa*

































rest of the pics are in my build thread. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also got a freind that works on and off of his Buick GSX, the entire frame has been built 3 different times in a month...now the original is spliced into 2-3 parts, the front is an entire assembly thats goin on a square stock frame & backhalved with a 55 chevy sportsman kit, which includes the engine, tubs and fuel oxidizer...building a new dash, new cage, interior panels like a w.i.p. strip/street car would have. Aiming to make it look like its launching off the line with a movable suspension in front & back...

gonna take some time cuz he's super OCD about all his parts lining up...so heres a first,...a Bodydropped drag Buick GSX, with a 615 c.i. mountain motor.

































seems my shops ate up with Buick's at the moment. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

that rivi came out nice brian and that buick is gonna be a beast lol


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 19 2010, 03:36 PM~18604468
> *well here ya go for focus..all yall start gawking, cuz the truck guy has built a lowrider. :wow:
> 
> actually, the chassis, engine and interior was done 10 years ago on the barris custom kit i first started with...lol.  engine is wired and plubed with 2 4 bbl carbs..or whats supposed to be, it was totally molded in yellow...so the interior seats are a blandish offwhite color, though i did add some seat belts, to look the part.
> 
> heres one of many rivi's to come from me..and this ones not completely done yet btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dat's off da hook bro'...like how u shaved da body. :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..honestly, i didnt do a thing to that body that the kit didnt come with. came with the light fillers, lower bumper/pan, and the rear rollpan was already done up...
this car is totally box stock other than the seat belts and plumbing/wiriing on the engine.  

but thanks for the generous comments :biggrin:


----------



## machio

Nice work homie,alwayz on point..


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 23 2010, 01:22 PM~18644288
> *also got a freind that works on and off of his Buick GSX, the entire frame has been built 3 different times in a month...now the original is spliced into 2-3 parts, the front is an entire assembly thats goin on a square stock frame & backhalved with a 55 chevy sportsman kit, which includes the engine, tubs and fuel oxidizer...building a new dash, new cage, interior panels like a w.i.p. strip/street car would have.  Aiming to make it look like its launching off the line with a movable suspension in front & back...
> 
> gonna take some time cuz he's super OCD about all his parts lining up...so heres a first,...a Bodydropped drag Buick GSX, with a 615 c.i. mountain motor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seems my shops ate up with Buick's at the moment. :biggrin:
> *


Nothing wrong with Buicks!!! That pro street looking mean already!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we changed out the rims on it several times from stocks to a set that came with the sportsman kit..now its back to the set that came with the stepside kit...my personal fav... its got a long ways to go, gotta start building the rollcage, dash and other shit inside..which this car will run a compressor/tank for the air cylinders goin up front & in the rear. :wow: 

the paint is gonna be a shade of what the engine is..somewhat,...totally black at the bottom & goin to go a lighter shade of red as we go up the car...a black to dark red fade basically. Unless that gets changed too :uh:

oh forgot to mention, its gotta be built within a month :wow: :wow: its a first for me to be this far out of range on one that wasnt in paint yet, to be show ready in that time...gonna be a real close one.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: Page 69!! :biggrin:


Brian you better get your ass moving on that buick


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Brian, the Rivi came out nice bro.... And that GSX is lookin fuckin insane.... You wuddnt kiddin about it layin out either....


----------



## hocknberry

do work bri!! ur gonna build in a month?! PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its not just me, its a joint effort with the GSX..mostly the other guys building it, coming to me for advice and how-to on scratchbuilding..most of the work done to it so far is all him. I take credit for hinging the trunk, and cutting out the grille and covering it with mesh, and also making the scoop taller (which is older than both me and him.) I also advised him that getting rid of the original frame and going with a backhalved tub and square stock frame would solve getting his car to lay out.

The pics prove itself. He screwed around with the cam a bit last night, so look over the shoddy pic-work   

































from first talks on this car to discussions from last night, hes wanting the works done to the engine, as well as fuel lines ran front to back, brake lines, parachute pull lines...literally the works, so a month is really a good push. :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

That shit is bad ass.... makes me wanna pull the Mustang back out and work on it again....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hehe..James, dont even go there yet. I got a backburner 67 fastback that im throwin a resin 15 piece pro mod mountain motor into. :0 :0 :biggrin: 
i checked the back tires under it last night...yeap, its on the build list. 

btw, James..the guy that said hey the other night..this is his build. Ya think he's worthy now? HAHA


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, he's definitely worthy IMO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lol.

hes already gotten frusterated and looked at another kit, but he dont or hasnt kitbashed like i have for a car. Last night he said, that he wanted to build this GSX, but not stock out of box, wanted a setting where all the tools and parts he needed was on hand and the know-how of how-to do certain things was right on hand...i think he found somehwere to do that..

and he has a rechargable dremel..so hes ahead of the curve. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Well, your friend has a good teacher bro...


----------



## darkside customs

Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up that we have an old member that has come back to drag-lo....

Welcome back to Drag-Lo, sdrodder.....

Glad to have you back with us Florian.... :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 25 2010, 07:16 PM~18660701
> *Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up that we have an old member that has come back to drag-lo....
> 
> Welcome back to Drag-Lo, sdrodder.....
> 
> Glad to have you back with us Florian.... :biggrin:
> *



Welcome Back SD


----------



## sdrodder

thanks guys im glad to be back


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heeeyyy SD..welcome back man. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 25 2010, 07:20 PM~18661658
> *heeeyyy SD..welcome back man. :biggrin:
> *



glad to be back man.


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME BACK SD.


----------



## chevyguy97

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...lay&thread=1148
click here to vote for model of the month.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

builds commin along great ..looks bad azz


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad for it being *stock* haha NOT!

it literally was til we moved up in engine size and tire width in the rear.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 25 2010, 04:16 PM~18660701
> *Hey guys, just wanted to give a heads up that we have an old member that has come back to drag-lo....
> 
> Welcome back to Drag-Lo, sdrodder.....
> 
> Glad to have you back with us Florian.... :biggrin:
> *


welcome back SD!! :biggrin: 
bri...that dragger drag car is fuckin sweet!! :biggrin: are the wheels from that nova drag car kit?! they fir that car PERFECT!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 26 2010, 07:25 PM~18667823
> *welcome back SD!! :biggrin:
> bri...that dragger drag car is fuckin sweet!! :biggrin: are the wheels from that nova drag car kit?! they fir that car PERFECT!! :biggrin:
> *



actually no, or they could be a set of em..these came from the 90' chevy stepside kit ( the one that has the blower popping thru the hood)


----------



## sdrodder

Thanks for the welcome back guys. Here is what ive been up too


Well been working on this 53 before my family issues really kicked in. Got my bench set up a few weeks ago and been slowly working on this one. Amt 53 ford truck, real wood pushbar, 55 chevy truck dropped axel and a various small things. Going to rework spotlights to be more realistic and functional looking. More to come


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got a nice start goin on it. thats one of the trucks that i cant wrap my hand around to build...and im not sure why! ill be watching to see what ya do with it..maybe change my mind on a truck build.


----------



## darkside customs

That truck should be sick Florian... I would love to get my hands on one....maybe rework the fenders and turn it into a 50 style rig...


----------



## sdrodder

thanks guys this is another thign i got going. Yesterday i borrowed a bikeframe from one of my friends and made some templates today out of welding rod. The frame i made the templates from was for a lowrider bike but mine is going to be an actaully motorcycle. Goign to be buildthing a frame out of brass rod. Not sure yet what else but here is the basic layout.


----------



## kykustoms

that effie off to a good start and the frame looks cool...gonna be a combo?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 26 2010, 09:50 PM~18668787
> *thanks guys this is another thign i got going. Yesterday i borrowed a bikeframe from one of my friends and made some templates today out of welding rod. The frame i made the templates from was for a lowrider bike but mine is going to be an actaully motorcycle. Goign to be buildthing a frame out of brass rod. Not sure yet what else but here is the basic layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow that is really kool lil bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Sick shit bro....


----------



## FrameDragger

Cool build florin, cant wait ot c more on that ford


----------



## 408models

[/quote]


 man i need some of those lights.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

bringing us back from the bottom of page 2 with a little teaser pic...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Sep 26 2010, 10:50 PM~18668787
> *thanks guys this is another thign i got going. Yesterday i borrowed a bikeframe from one of my friends and made some templates today out of welding rod. The frame i made the templates from was for a lowrider bike but mine is going to be an actaully motorcycle. Goign to be buildthing a frame out of brass rod. Not sure yet what else but here is the basic layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This looks kool bro !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Been workin on my "Exdraggadition" and since a lot of you didnt like the paint on it before here's what I came up with the second time around. 

Before:










After:


----------



## darkside customs

That looks bad ass bro...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 1 2010, 08:42 PM~18715340
> *Been workin on my "Exdraggadition"  and since a lot of you didnt like the paint on it before here's what I came up with the second time around.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


??? i musta missed the post on the blue paint?! i like it! but then theres the new paint?! honestly im diggin the patterns, but whats up with the side's?! looks kinda lika fade maybe?! more pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Oct 2 2010, 12:26 AM~18715651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ??? i musta missed the post on the blue paint?! i like it! but then theres the new paint?! honestly im diggin the patterns, but whats up with the side's?! looks kinda lika fade maybe?! more pics!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, it's a fade to black. :biggrin: I'll post more pics in a little bit.. it was dark in my house last night and everyone was sleeping.... didnt want to turn on too many lights LOL.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Oct 1 2010, 11:54 PM~18715419
> *That looks bad ass bro...
> *


Thanks James! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Daytime pics


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 09:10 AM~18717139
> *Daytime pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Freakin' nice !


----------



## chevyguy97

looks bad ass, but it does look like the sides need somthing.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 2 2010, 10:19 AM~18717180
> *Freakin' nice !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks T. One of these days I'll get up to your level :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 2 2010, 07:10 AM~18717139
> *Daytime pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks so awesome....


----------



## [LOWEMO]

DRAG-LO KUSTOMS... woo...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Oct 2 2010, 10:23 AM~18717190-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks bad ass, but it does look like the sides need somthing.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Matt! I might put soemthing else on the side... dont know yet.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-[LOWEMO]_@Oct 3 2010, 06:32 AM~18722758
> *man that looks so awesome....
> *



Thanks Bro. You hilux looks bad ass too!


----------



## sdrodder

Alright guys. I talked to james about a week ago about an association with Sickside mcc(my own club). I told him that no one has to become a sickside member but you guys are welcome to use the forum and join if you wanted to. So here is a link to the forum

http://sicksidemcc.proboards.com/index.cgi


Feel free to register and post up your builds. Hopeing to see you guys over there and if you got more questions let me know.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive registered...dont bother me a bit. 

and heres what i been playin around with tonite..

















uh huh...boredom done kicked in. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Oct 1 2010, 10:42 PM~18715340
> *Been workin on my "Exdraggadition"  and since a lot of you didnt like the paint on it before here's what I came up with the second time around.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



New paint job looks great but was digging the blue too


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 08:03 PM~18727302
> *ive registered...dont bother me a bit.
> 
> and heres what i been playin around with tonite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh...boredom done kicked in. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



man that is sweet bro. Im lovin this. Your account has also been approved so when you get a change post your intro :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Goddammit Brian... Another project??!! Are you fucking kidding me man, damn, arent we in a build off as well??? 















































HAHAHAHAHAHA...... The Rivi looks bad ass bro.... you know Im diggin it... Hell I been fighting the urge to start cutting up something, but you know I will be doin it real soon....


----------



## [LOWEMO]

just waiting on an approval and ill be on the forums


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18727672
> *Goddammit Brian... Another project??!! Are you fucking kidding me man, damn, arent we in a build off as well???
> HAHAHAHAHAHA...... The Rivi looks bad ass bro.... you know Im diggin it... Hell I been fighting the urge to start cutting up something, but you know I will be doin it real soon....
> *



you cussin me dawg? LOL if i didnt go at it with this it wouldve been another damn chevy truck..and like i need another one of those motherfuckers started :uh: in any case its got a painter for it as soon as the body and top gets totally done.  

i got another idea for one more..anyone got a kit? or 2 hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I got a little something different I started working on this morning.... I should have a rolling chassis here shortly, so I will get some pics up in a little while....

And Brian, youre lookin for another Rivi? Man, you got a sickness for real lmao...
Thats ok because Im lookin for another 50 Chevy Pickup or two myself....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 10:03 PM~18727302
> *ive registered...dont bother me a bit.
> 
> and heres what i been playin around with tonite..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh huh...boredom done kicked in. :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


this is not even funny i was thinking of doing the same thing....lol.... after i do the 59 impala with the same roof!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

right..haha..lol. well i wanna do a radical with one..plus i have an idea for other one...that ive never seen done.  unless someone beats me to it. :happysad: 

anyways..i let the rivi set for a minute til i get whats in the mold out... :wow: :biggrin: and it has a name damnit... Buick Gran Safari Wagon. Dont that sound like it should've been produced??

Heres somethin i ressurected from the junkyard.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

start the droolin..yeah you see it..a surfboard..and its in my castin hands...

































yes a clear one is in the mold, and yes the first 2 are taken! ( not by me):0


----------



## [LOWEMO]

drag-lo!


----------



## darkside customs

Figured what the hell.... Since Brian is doin all these Rivi's lately, figured I would add mine to the mix...
Enjoy... and more to come soon... Just not sure if I want to do a lowrider or a lowrod out of it.... :biggrin: 
Sorry guys, no digital camera right now, so you guys will just have to deal with cell phone pics....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright..hydro can give you your dman camera back anyday now...since he cant clean his room up..LOL.

looks good man! its different than mine at least.


----------



## gagers16

looking good up in here 

i know i havent been on in a while but i had to move and cant build for the moment but as soon as i can i will... 
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DRAG-LO!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey....wondertoast.. what ever happened to our club build truck? you put it on the shelve with all the other lost and forgotten toys of a plastic ADD addict? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

its in the box. I need to finish opening the doors and then its off to the next guy. I may hinge it first though


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 6 2010, 10:33 AM~18750833
> *its in the box. I need to finish opening the doors and then its off to the next guy. I may hinge it first though
> *


well get going james!! :biggrin: that pathy WILL be a good club unity build!!  BTW... who was the next guy?! we got all about it, but with out going back through the thread.....i (we) prolly dont remember??? :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thinkin jake had it..but he had to bail at that time..so if hes back..thats his decision. Im wherever the boat lands at this point..to whomevers doin the interior, ill throw some of my extra casting at it..keep in mind this thing may have lights inside it too--if everything works out with these amps :biggrin: 

and i do mean the set after these...









and thats 90 chevy clear tails layin there as well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

page 3? wow guys! anyways, i been pullin off some kustom stuff tonight. not a new build, more of a pre-existing build that i really didnt have any reason to build on...haha i got a reason now! This one also has a home once its done  

49 merc, top chopped completely off and replaced with a 67 chevelle pro street top, moved forward to give it a sunvisor and meet up with the door line ( theres a second body like this ive built), hinged trunk and hood tonight, primed..and ready for paint tomorrow night. Goin a purple, with either a silver or pearl white top..with purple patterns that go from the hood to the trunk. Im hoping :happysad: 

































































^^ thats the top, if anyone needs one. hood/ trunk has been bobbed a bit, hood has been completely redone. Glued it in place & recut it back out with a slimmer more volkswagon type slooped look to it. Completely smoothed out except the body trim. :biggrin:


----------



## airbrushmaster

one sick ass job bro... i might have to borrow this one...


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 11 2010, 06:56 PM~18787102
> *page 3?  wow guys!  anyways, i been pullin off some kustom stuff tonight.  not a new build, more of a pre-existing build that i really didnt have any reason to build on...haha i got a reason now!  This one also has a home once its done
> 
> 49 merc, top chopped completely off and replaced with a 67 chevelle pro street top, moved forward to give it a sunvisor and meet up with the door line ( theres a second body like this ive built), hinged trunk and hood tonight, primed..and ready for paint tomorrow night.  Goin a purple, with either a silver or pearl white top..with purple patterns that go from the hood to the trunk.  Im hoping :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ thats the top, if anyone needs one.  hood/ trunk has been bobbed a bit, hood has been completely redone.  Glued it in place & recut it back out with a slimmer more volkswagon type slooped look to it.  Completely smoothed out except the body trim. :biggrin:
> *



Looking good Slammd :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice custom :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the first one..its getting redone again..probably gonna cut the top a lil shorter..or..go as far as a cut down wagon version. :biggrin: 

















the other one was originally looking like this:


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good slammd.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 12 2010, 01:13 PM~18791263
> *lookn good slammd.
> *


X2 !


----------



## 06150xlt




----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 13 2010, 02:02 AM~18796372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 :0 :wow: :biggrin:  Nice bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 13 2010, 01:02 AM~18796372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sumbody been busy ... :biggrin: 



Lokks good homie !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Oct 13 2010, 06:32 AM~18797862
> *Sumbody been busy ... :biggrin:
> Lokks good homie !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no kiddin..! nice setup bro? whats the lil red things?

and i was busy as hell last nite myself.


























and this..


----------



## bugs-one

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice paint on that Lexus!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 13 2010, 01:28 PM~18800363
> *no kiddin..!  nice setup bro?  whats the lil red things?*


really really little polyurethane bushings :biggrin: 




Or it could just be the needles with the little colored balls on the end, that i sanded flat on two sides :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i can imagine the second choice was a real bitch to do. :biggrin: lookin really good tho.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 13 2010, 05:02 PM~18802190
> *i can imagine the second choice was a real bitch to do. :biggrin:  lookin really good tho.
> *


It took a few tries to get the first one right but not too bad... only about 3 hours to do the 3 :uh: its .100 rod, and drilled a hole in the end about 1/4" deep and then sanded the ends a little so it had a little taper to it. Then cut the needles to the right length and glued em in. and the other parts that hold the red balls are .125 square rod that I took a dremal and hollowed them out then sanded the tops round and then cut them off... I can do a mini how to w/ pics if anyone want to see. I think that they look pretty good and alot better than the old way that I did it.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18803075
> *It took a few tries to get the first one right but not too bad... only about 3 hours to do the 3  :uh: its .100 rod, and drilled a hole in the end about 1/4" deep and then sanded the ends a little so it had a little taper to it. Then cut the needles to the right length and glued em in. and the other parts that hold the red balls are .125 square rod that I took a dremal and hollowed them out then sanded the tops round and then cut them off... I can do a mini how to w/ pics if anyone want to see. I think that they look pretty good and alot better than the old way that I did it.
> *


 :yes: that shit looks AWSOME!! id be down for a how to?! i get exactly what your sayin, but i like pics, and i wanna see how you did all that with out loosing a couple fingers?! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

yeh i would definantly like to see a mini how to.. im actually trying to work out how to do a 4link that moves for the first time.. and its not as easy as it looks lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Oct 13 2010, 07:37 PM~18803517-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes: that shit looks AWSOME!! id be down for a how to?! i get exactly what your sayin, but i like pics, and i wanna see how you did all that with out loosing a couple fingers?! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-[LOWEMO]_@Oct 13 2010, 09:00 PM~18804617
> *yeh i would definantly like to see a mini how to.. im actually trying to work out how to do a 4link that moves for the first time.. and its not as easy as it looks lol
> *



DONE!


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good guys. keep it up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 14 2010, 08:02 AM~18807844
> *lookn good guys. keep it up.
> *


X 2! Great work fellas.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

nice raw power!










DRAG-LO!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 12 2010, 11:02 PM~18796372
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome work thats some bad ass building!!!


----------



## darkside customs

way to hold it down in here guys...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin awesome in here..that Nova's lookin badass. Im tempted to get it, but i know it wouldnt be prostreet!  

Heres what i been doin all day. More of Susie Q is in my thread.









and yea..the top is done :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and if that wasnt bad enuf to look at... while i was waitin on paint to dry... :biggrin: 


























my steal of the day..listed at $64.99, 30% off at hobby lobby..u do the math...STEAL. Also walked out with a lb of mold rubber for $3.99 with the 40% coupon..its usually listed at 30 bucks!


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, I hate you.... man that skyline is fuckin sick bro.... God knows what you got in store for this fucker


----------



## SlammdSonoma

for now, just the box and where its sitting.. too many irons in the fire to pull that sweet kit out and lose interest in it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice work fellas.....

Can't wait to see Suzie Q ! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

havent done much else to it today/tonight...tried to spray out 2 different cars and fisheyed like a s.o.b...so i said the fuck with it & went in and watched IRT! Even molding up the hoods came out fucking stoopid!  

Heres Susie Q's top. I gotta finish out the sides, i got a lil bit of purple overspray on it even after i wrapped the shit out of it..plus it shows a lil bit of tape residue :uh: ...tho, touching up this Diamond Dust is pretty damn easy!

































also debating on possibly throwin something down the sides...but thinkin that keepin it simple with the top is my safest bet. Maybe the 65 Electra will get that treatment :wow: :0


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

get that riv going......lol.... nice paint job on the roof looks killer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that riv is seeing its way to ronnies excellent bodywork hands. since im swanped with resin and buildoff's galore..he wants somethin to do..HAHA. Already got one over there waitin for the gun! :wow:  We got a few thangs goin on, keep em in your thoughts, he got with me earlier said he's feelin like shit (bronchitis).


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 17 2010, 08:52 PM~18836785
> *havent done much else to it today/tonight...tried to spray out 2 different cars and fisheyed like a s.o.b...so i said the fuck with it & went in and watched IRT!  Even molding up the hoods came out fucking stoopid!
> 
> Heres Susie Q's top.  I gotta finish out the sides, i got a lil bit of purple overspray on it even after i wrapped the shit out of it..plus it shows a lil bit of tape residue :uh: ...tho, touching up this Diamond Dust is pretty damn easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also debating on possibly throwin something down the sides...but thinkin that keepin it simple with the top is my safest bet.  Maybe the 65 Electra will get that treatment :wow:  :0
> *


man that's clean, i like that roof. great job onit. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

merc looks badass brian nice paint...i still havnt been able to get myself building godamn builders block drivin me crazy i need a new truck kit to get my blood flowing...maby ill hit up hobby lobby in a bit c if i can find the syclone


----------



## SlammdSonoma

they got shit for truck kits...so i been goin to cars for a stint, just to get the paint to flow some...i got a 65 Buick Elecra 225 i just got and have customized a bit to it already. :0 still wanna do a few 70's type things to it...and yes its low and long as hell. paint is gonna be a flip flop, but im gonna try to do 3 or 4 of em in a pattern...so this may take awhile.  

Just to keep yall informed, some of mine...plus the ones i just got from mini's auction is getting gone. Im planning on building a shop..a kind of home base for HacK ShacK Resins. For me 2011 is gonna get serious on modeling all around in hobby and building.


----------



## kykustoms

yea i went i saw i left empty handed lol


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 17 2010, 07:52 PM~18836785
> *havent done much else to it today/tonight...tried to spray out 2 different cars and fisheyed like a s.o.b...so i said the fuck with it & went in and watched IRT!  Even molding up the hoods came out fucking stoopid!
> 
> Heres Susie Q's top.  I gotta finish out the sides, i got a lil bit of purple overspray on it even after i wrapped the shit out of it..plus it shows a lil bit of tape residue :uh: ...tho, touching up this Diamond Dust is pretty damn easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also debating on possibly throwin something down the sides...but thinkin that keepin it simple with the top is my safest bet.  Maybe the 65 Electra will get that treatment :wow:  :0
> *


looks sweet homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i see places where i can improve at and the do's and dont's in this pattern shit..this is pretty damn good for a second try... the third one will shock me if i get it right.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 17 2010, 09:52 PM~18836785
> *havent done much else to it today/tonight...tried to spray out 2 different cars and fisheyed like a s.o.b...so i said the fuck with it & went in and watched IRT!  Even molding up the hoods came out fucking stoopid!
> 
> Heres Susie Q's top.  I gotta finish out the sides, i got a lil bit of purple overspray on it even after i wrapped the shit out of it..plus it shows a lil bit of tape residue :uh: ...tho, touching up this Diamond Dust is pretty damn easy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also debating on possibly throwin something down the sides...but thinkin that keepin it simple with the top is my safest bet.  Maybe the 65 Electra will get that treatment :wow:  :0
> *


That looks nice bro ! Keep us posted !!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Started a couple new projects between yesterday and today....

Working on another bomb build....


















And last but not least.... Gonna try and run some larger wheels on it too....


----------



## chevyguy97

good lookn projects.


----------



## sdrodder

bitchin builds james.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2010, 07:32 PM~18856326
> *Started a couple new projects between yesterday and today....
> 
> Working on another bomb build....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least.... Gonna try and run some larger wheels on it too....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LOOKIN PROJECTS JAMES  NOW LETS SEE IF U FINISH THEM :biggrin: LOL....


----------



## Models IV Life

WHY YOU GOING TO RETIRE BIGDOG?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 20 2010, 10:42 PM~18867346
> *WHY YOU GOING TO RETIRE BIGDOG?
> *


 wtf?!? Frank, where u goin holmez?


----------



## hocknberry

check this song/vid i found on youtube.....kinda fits drag-lo! i couldnt figure out how to post the vid direct?!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFzO_BG7Hq0


----------



## sdrodder

Here is an update on my 59 impala. ITs in paint. A camaro orange pearl with kustom panels on the hood and trunk lid. ima let it gas out just a bit for the next few days before i add the black fogging on the edges of the panels.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit that looks awesome man! only gotta ask, you have any fitment problems with the 59?

And i got bored last night while pouring casts & cut up 1 standard cab chevy & made an ext cab from it.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2010, 08:44 AM~18893179
> *shit that looks awesome man!  only gotta ask, you have any fitment problems with the 59?
> 
> And i got bored last night while pouring casts & cut up 1 standard cab chevy & made an ext cab from it.
> *



i didnt really have any fit issues. Just to make sure we are on the same page also this isnt the revell one. Its an old smp so there isnt much to put together but nope no fit issues at all. Glad you like it though


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh, well thats cool and i consider you LUCKY ASS! :biggrin: 

this is what i cut in half last nite & made..and yeah goin with single rear semi rims all away around..not sure im goin clear yet tho :biggrin: 








i do have an ext cab dually already layin round but i had that urge to cut shit!  

and this is what i been doin this morn/afternoon.








































the cowl came off the ext cab i cut up, which helped this build tons! the vette pillars, cowl, dash and hood work completely together as one unit now finally!!
































i hinged it backwards for easy drop of 'boards, but while doing that i saw a problem as far as filling this behemoth at the pump...cuz the filler neck is at the back where its hinged...so this was my fix on that.

















Im gettin down Drag lo Style..goin to get this bitch in a base color before the show in atlanta!


----------



## Moze

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2010, 01:23 PM~18894419
> *ahh, well thats cool and i consider you LUCKY ASS!  :biggrin:
> 
> this is what i cut in half last nite & made..and yeah goin with single rear semi rims all away around..not sure im goin clear yet tho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do have an ext cab dually already layin round but i had that urge to cut shit!
> 
> and this is what i been doin this morn/afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cowl came off the ext cab i cut up, which helped this build tons!  the vette pillars, cowl, dash and hood work completely together as one unit now finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hinged it backwards for easy drop of 'boards, but while doing that i saw a problem as far as filling this behemoth at the pump...cuz the filler neck is at the back where its hinged...so this was my fix on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gettin down Drag lo Style..goin  to get this bitch in a base color before the show in atlanta!
> *


 :0 Cant wait to see these finished! Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder

Damn slammed thats fucking sick ass work right there. Love the surf board mounts. Started this project last year in about june or so also is in the drag lo build of thing. Amt 60 chevy truck c notch in the back. kustom exhaust, kustom air tank, air bags so on. Got it in paint today. Jade green mettalic with a champange gold top.
































































and while i had some left over paint i got bored and quickly did this










:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

well shit man, yall gettin down.. 
Nate, I got your PM today bro... sorry I been busy working like a slave... Ill have your stuff shipped on Wednesday and you should get it by Friday so you can finish your stuff...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 24 2010, 09:35 PM~18897712
> *well shit man, yall gettin down..
> Nate, I got your PM today bro... sorry I been busy working like a slave... Ill have your stuff shipped on Wednesday and you should get it by Friday so you can finish your stuff...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Oct 20 2010, 09:42 PM~18867346-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHY YOU GOING TO RETIRE BIGDOG?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Oct 20 2010, 10:18 PM~18867588
> *wtf?!? Frank, where u goin holmez?
> *


IM NOT RETIRING FROM BUILDIN GUYS :biggrin: 

BUT JUST FROM SHOWIN ONLY FOR ME IT'S NOT THE SAME ANYMORE


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 24 2010, 08:35 PM~18897712
> *well shit man, yall gettin down..
> Nate, I got your PM today bro... sorry I been busy working like a slave... Ill have your stuff shipped on Wednesday and you should get it by Friday so you can finish your stuff...
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 24 2010, 12:23 PM~18894419
> *ahh, well thats cool and i consider you LUCKY ASS!  :biggrin:
> 
> this is what i cut in half last nite & made..and yeah goin with single rear semi rims all away around..not sure im goin clear yet tho :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do have an ext cab dually already layin round but i had that urge to cut shit!
> 
> and this is what i been doin this morn/afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cowl came off the ext cab i cut up, which helped this build tons!  the vette pillars, cowl, dash and hood work completely together as one unit now finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hinged it backwards for easy drop of 'boards, but while doing that i saw a problem as far as filling this behemoth at the pump...cuz the filler neck is at the back where its hinged...so this was my fix on that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gettin down Drag lo Style..goin  to get this bitch in a base color before the show in atlanta!
> *


I'M JUST SPEECHLESS BRO THIS TRUCK IS JUST PLAIN SICK :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 12:46 PM~18903323
> *IM NOT RETIRING FROM BUILDIN GUYS :biggrin:
> 
> BUT JUST FROM SHOWIN ONLY FOR ME IT'S NOT THE SAME ANYMORE
> *



yeah man i hear ya. Few people only interested in awards these days and not for the passion of the hobby. Hopefully you will change your mind as i like seeing yo stuff on the tables


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Oct 25 2010, 06:25 PM~18906350
> *I'M JUST SPEECHLESS BRO THIS TRUCK IS JUST PLAIN SICK  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro...it takes a ton to walk away from it myself, just cuz theres so much shit ive done to it thats not gonna really get seen. Its halfway painted in the base color on the bed above including the rack arms & tonneau. I had to stop cuz i found some spots that needed fixing before i begin layin down multiple colors.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 25 2010, 06:44 PM~18907265
> *thanks bro...it takes a ton to walk away from it myself, just cuz theres so much shit ive done to it thats not gonna really get seen. Its halfway painted in the base color on the bed above including the rack arms & tonneau.  I had to stop cuz i found some spots that needed fixing before i begin layin down multiple colors.
> *


iknow wat u mean bro but i give big props on it homie thats gonna look wicked wen its done :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a little somthing im working on, i got the shocks onit, i used the springs, and the tubs out of some old pens i had laying around, i looked at some mud life mags and thats what shocks look like on them trucks so i went with it. gota do some work on the 4-links and drive train, just somthing to keep me building.


----------



## darkside customs

Matt, that monster looks wicked bro....
Fellas, we got another member in the club...

Id like you all to welcome bowtiebadboy33 into the club...
Jared has some sick ideas and I know most of you have seen his 80's style Bronco that he is working on and he has some nice projects that he posted on youtube as well....
Welcome to Drag-Lo bro!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 01:37 AM~18909694
> *Matt, that monster looks wicked bro....
> Fellas, we got another member in the club...
> 
> Id like you all to welcome bowtiebadboy33 into the club...
> Jared has some sick ideas and I know most of you have seen his 80's style Bronco that he is working on and he has some nice projects that he posted on youtube as well....
> Welcome to Drag-Lo bro!!
> *



Welcome to Drag - Lo homie ! Have fun bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO DRAG-LO BOWTIEBADBOY33.
hay ya'lll hop over to this and vote on model of the month, there are some clean ass rides this month, so vote on the one u like. there is a clean ass purple 58, and a bad ass hopper. go check it out.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1159&page=1


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 25 2010, 11:37 PM~18909694
> *Matt, that monster looks wicked bro....
> Fellas, we got another member in the club...
> 
> Id like you all to welcome bowtiebadboy33 into the club...
> Jared has some sick ideas and I know most of you have seen his 80's style Bronco that he is working on and he has some nice projects that he posted on youtube as well....
> Welcome to Drag-Lo bro!!
> *


yeap i been following that 1 myself. Welcome to the club bro! :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thank you guys! I am very honered to be in your club! You guys do some sick work and have some awesome builds! 

So my name is Jared and I'm 15yrs old(I know I'm young lol)I like to build a little bit of everything, but my favorite are pick ups, and especially min trucks. I have 1:1 99 sonoma that eventually I want to do a 350 swap, I would like to bag it also, but don't think I will. But anyways I'll get to posting some builds up in a few minutes.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Here's what I'm working on right now:

the ext:









The color is gonna be blazing black:






















































So this one will be sightly customized, but will still be mostly stock.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

here's another, till I get more work done on something lol:

I desided to build a "what if" gmc syclone crew cab.

I still have some body work to do, and I haven't cut the body cladding but this one is coming along slowly.


















This one still needs more work:

















































I also got the bed prety much done and ready for primer:


----------



## chevyguy97

i like that 4-door s-10, it would have looked better with a full bed, but i see what u were doing with it, it's a concept that GM never did. i like it.
i am kinda working on and ex-cab square bodys S-10 myself, tring to make it look like my 1:1. u got some nice builds keep up the killer work.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 26 2010, 05:30 PM~18915704
> *i like that 4-door s-10, it would have looked better with a full bed, but i see what u were doing with it, it's a concept that GM never did. i like it.
> i am kinda working on and ex-cab square bodys S-10 myself, tring to make it look like my 1:1. u got some nice builds keep up the killer work.
> *


x2! IMO a full bed would look good, but do it to your own liking lil homie!! welcome to Drag-Lo!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Oct 26 2010, 06:43 PM~18915347
> *here's another, till I get more work done on something lol:
> 
> I desided to build a "what if" gmc syclone crew cab.
> 
> I still have some body work to do, and I haven't cut the body cladding but this one is coming along slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one still needs more work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the bed prety much done and ready for primer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Oct 26 2010, 03:32 PM~18914727
> *Thank you guys! I am very honered to be in your club! You guys do some sick work and have some awesome builds!
> 
> So my name is Jared and I'm 15yrs old(I know I'm young lol)I like to build a little bit of everything, but my favorite are pick ups, and especially min trucks. I have 1:1 99 sonoma that eventually I want to do a 350 swap, I would like to bag it also, but don't think I will. But anyways I'll get to posting some builds up in a few minutes.
> 
> Thanks again guys!
> *


welcome to the club bro. Glad to see im not the youngest here anymore ahahaha. You got some sweet ass projects. Glad to see you on here and cant wait to see more.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..makin my 30 somethin ass feel old over here. :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 07:50 PM~18917141
> *damn..makin my 30 somethin ass feel old over here. :happysad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Wassup Jurassic Park :biggrin: 
Shit, 15 is the youngest we got, I am pretty sure Im the oldest in here at 35....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh, its just a number to me. though my aching back will tell ya i feel more like some old fuck.  

Anyways got to bustin ass on the buildoff truck, but im also doin up a quick lil build for my homie Hydro. This is his and yalls first look at this color i threw down on a 1957 Ford Fairlane 500.
Colors are Icy Blue Metallic ( testors 1 coat) and Transparent Blue, with ultra gloss clear from model master.

































and a few Hack Shack wishes

















Hydro, if ya dont like the color, its cool..i have another 57 ready to go for a lighter shade of blue..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 07:54 PM~18917204
> *:wave: Wassup Jurassic Park :biggrin:
> Shit, 15 is the youngest we got, I am pretty sure Im the oldest in here at 35....
> *


<-----29 here! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 26 2010, 08:04 PM~18917339
> *ehh, its just a number to me.  though my aching back will tell ya i feel more like some old fuck.
> 
> Anyways got to bustin ass on the buildoff truck, but im also doin up a quick lil build for my homie Hydro.  This is his and yalls first look at this color i threw down on a 1957 Ford Fairlane 500.
> Colors are Icy Blue Metallic ( testors 1 coat) and Transparent Blue, with ultra gloss clear from model master.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few Hack Shack wishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydro, if ya dont like the color, its cool..i have another 57 ready to go for a lighter shade of blue..
> *


looks good bro, and i dont even like fords!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if this one gets taken the other one will be just as badass..i forgot about that 23 piece promod engine i got..would look right at home in that bad beast. 

oh and im 31. so im right up there. :uh: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass Brian!
Hock and Nate, your packages are on their way out tomorrow morning... 
Let me know when you guys get them....


----------



## chevyguy97

<--------31 also--but i have lived a wilder life in those 31 years, then most people will live there whole lives.


----------



## darkside customs

Anyone remember this one??
Decided to pull it back out of the box and do a little clean up to it and get it ready for the first coat of primer as well as change the wheels.. Thinking of running the 58 cruiser skirts as well...




























And also pulled the Dodge van back out again for a little work... Decided to keep the kit frame and work with it... The front has been cut and raised, and the notches in the rear started.. Still needs a shit ton of work, but its gonna get there sometime in the next couple years....


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18917484
> *Thats bad ass Brian!
> Hock and Nate, your packages are on their way out tomorrow morning...
> Let me know when you guys get them....
> *



Thanks James!


I'm 30! and I got bored with making wheels and played and its not staying like this ... it will be layin frame ONE DAY!


----------



## chevyguy97

that van looks good laid out homie.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 08:15 PM~18917484
> *Thats bad ass Brian!
> Hock and Nate, your packages are on their way out tomorrow morning...
> Let me know when you guys get them....
> *


  will do bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 26 2010, 09:37 PM~18918437
> *Thanks James!
> I'm 30! and I got bored with making wheels and played and its not staying like this ... it will be layin frame ONE DAY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have that kit, and yeah mines goin to be laid out as well...but i gotta stretch it out some first!


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got my low-low in today, this is going to be my first lowrider. so this is going to be fun. not sure what im doing to it yet, but i know i want it clean, and low.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 10:21 PM~18918271
> *Anyone remember this one??
> Decided to pull it back out of the box and do a little clean up to it and get it ready for the first coat of primer as well as change the wheels.. Thinking of running the 58 cruiser skirts as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also pulled the Dodge van back out again for a little work... Decided to keep the kit frame and work with it... The front has been cut and raised, and the notches in the rear started.. Still needs a shit ton of work, but its gonna get there sometime in the next couple years....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



think those 58 cruiser skirts would look great on that. 

& really diggin that van. I've got an old Charlies Angels van I'm working on right now. haven't decided on what to do with the suspension yet. You got me thinking of notching it like that tho now


----------



## darkside customs

thanks fellas... Nate i had a brain fart and didnt put ur last name on the envelope... Hock pm me ur addy again. Couldnt find the pm before


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just to show im not screwin around & gettin shit done... :0 :biggrin: 


























1 color down..20+ to go.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 28 2010, 08:44 PM~18934866
> *just to show im not screwin around & gettin shit done... :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 color down..20+ to go.
> *



Dont mean to kick you in t he balls Slammed but you sure this is ready for more color ?
:dunno:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 28 2010, 06:34 PM~18934302
> *thanks fellas... Nate i had a brain fart and didnt put ur last name on the envelope... Hock pm me ur addy again. Couldnt find the pm before
> *


you sent it without???? OH NO! lol I think it will still make it :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

it will. Ive had mail sent to me with darkside, cheesestick, thaistick, etc.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 28 2010, 08:21 PM~18935298
> *it will. Ive had mail sent to me with darkside, cheesestick, thaistick, etc.
> *


 :roflmao: i've had em with 06150XLT a few times too. They don't care what it says as long as they get their money


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 28 2010, 07:00 PM~18935074
> *Dont    mean to  kick   you  in  t he  balls  Slammed  but   you  sure this   is  ready  for   more  color  ?
> :dunno:
> *


it is to me..its by far no show winner and with the way my building is now, id have to tear it completely apart to get it up to where i am with building. im not stickin a fork in it by any means, im just ready to consider it done..so i can move the fuck on for a chance. (besides before i got the green on the pillars popped off once again --makes the 5th time ive put a set on it...)

give it time, they'll be another one.


----------



## chevyguy97

i need a set of pegasus wire wheels, i have a link to the set i want, they are $9.00 bucks plus shipping from scaledreams.com check them out
http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-385/C...alls/Detail.bok
if some one would like to get them for me i will trade them a $30 gift certificate to parts by parks.
if you are interested in this trade, P.M. me. thanks.
i am building a low-low and i need some wire wheels, or if ya have a new set with white wall tires i would trade for them too.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 28 2010, 08:37 PM~18936136
> *i need a set of pegasus wire wheels, i have a link to the set i want, they are $9.00 bucks plus shipping from scaledreams.com check them out
> http://stores.scaledreams.com/-strse-385/C...alls/Detail.bok
> if some one would like to get them for me i will trade them a $30 gift certificate to parts by parks.
> if you are interested in this trade, P.M. me. thanks.
> i am building a low-low and i need some wire wheels, or if ya have a new set with white wall tires i would trade for them too.
> *


Matt, I got a set for you... I can send them out Tuesday if thats cool...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 28 2010, 09:26 PM~18936684
> *Matt, I got a set for you... I can send them out Tuesday if thats cool...
> *


Keep the gift certificate, but I am in need of a set of decent rims for a Stepside Silverado preferably something between 19 inch and 23 inch...


----------



## chevyguy97

pick out which wheels ya want i have lowpro tires for them. but i tell ya they won't let that stepside chevy lay out with out raising up that stepside hump. they are like some 23"s. they also come with a set of spinners too if ya want them. both sets of wheels are the same size, i know one looks bigger then the other, but there the same size. jeff is also looking at a set too. i will send one set to you and one set to him so that i will have two sets of wire wheels. just let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

yea, Ill take em bro.... that works for me...


----------



## chevyguy97

which one's do ya want. left or right???


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## darkside customs

left set


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..time to cut the fenders off! :biggrin:

and ill have a pic of what i got in the mail today...its sahhhweet. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 26 2010, 09:15 PM~18917484
> *Thats bad ass Brian!
> Hock and Nate, your packages are on their way out tomorrow morning...
> Let me know when you guys get them....
> *



I got it today :happysad: but ... the window got cracked in the same place as the other one :tears: @#$! Postal Service!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what is it you needin that got cracked?


----------



## sdrodder

Alright here is a new project. 43 willys truck that i got off of my homie donnie a while back. He thought i was crazy for wanting it but then he was smart and didnt confront a crazy person(me). Worked on it today stripping everything out of it. Then scratchbuilt a frame trew in a 409 with a blower and 6 carbs. Still got a bit of work ahead of me but should be cool when done which i hope to be soon.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Oct 29 2010, 04:54 PM~18942736
> *I got it today  :happysad: but ... the window got cracked in the same place as the other one  :tears: @#$! Postal Service!
> *


Are you fuckin kiddin me??? And the envelope was padded too and the glass was still in the plastic... Those bitches!!! :angry:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats fuckin scary..and you are crazy as hell. Glad im not alone now. :biggrin:

and before i forget totally..
this showed up on my door
















thanks again ronnie..definitely gonna work ona good 1 to send back 2 ya!  









just keeps adding up...got a lil bit of midwest (MO), and west coast (CA) in good ole GA :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 29 2010, 08:50 PM~18943810
> *Are you fuckin kiddin me??? And the envelope was padded too and the glass was still in the plastic... Those bitches!!! :angry:
> *


I'm starting to not like the PO!  but I have another one coming, just hope it gets here in time. :happysad:


----------



## sdkid

god dam, 77pages already. what did i miss? lol, i need to get back into building. some sickass work up in here homies.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18944352
> *god dam, 77pages already. what did i miss? lol, i need to get back into building. some sickass work up in here homies.
> *


stop takin time off lil one!! :biggrin: i build when i can and post when i cant!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Oct 29 2010, 10:34 PM~18945035
> *stop takin time off lil one!! :biggrin: i build when i can and post when i cant!! :biggrin:
> *


lol, i left my sonoma in brake fluid for 5 months and paint hardly comes off so that upset me for a while. if i get a 67 body you will see more of me around here. been addicted to bmx lately but i snapped my frame last friday and waitin on a new frame so building in the meanwhile i guess. lol.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 29 2010, 09:01 PM~18944352
> *god dam, 77pages already. what did i miss? lol, i need to get back into building. some sickass work up in here homies.
> *



hellzz yeah man the other young fool is back. Time to stop playing with the bikes and back to building ahahaha. Wassup bro. Try getting castrol superclean to get the sanoma stripped or try rubbin alcohol(dont drink it). I heard thats how you can also get paint off.


----------



## sdkid

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 30 2010, 11:56 AM~18947394
> *hellzz yeah man the other young fool is back. Time to stop playing with the bikes and back to building ahahaha. Wassup bro. Try getting castrol superclean to get the sanoma stripped or try rubbin alcohol(dont drink it). I heard thats how you can also get paint off.
> *


lol, thanks. ima try that alcohol idea right now.


----------



## sdkid

one project im working on is chevy blazer. trying to shave off windows to make it look like oldschool delivery truck with craigers. all ive done so far. took pic with my phone so my bad if it looks shitty, lol.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@Oct 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18947839
> *one project im working on is chevy blazer. trying to shave off windows to make it look like oldschool delivery truck with craigers. all ive done so far. took pic with my phone so my bad if it looks shitty, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats lookin good bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i done a delivery with a 4 door blazer once...this is comin out damn cleaner than mine was.

Mine was also sporting a F1 racecar frame/engine seat etc... :biggrin: 

keep it up kid...makin us old farts look bad  :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder

Got the bmf on today. What a bitch to foil flat paint but i got it on and now it shouldnt come off. Now i can slowly move foreward on it. If i had my bumpers and grills alcladed i probably would be able to wrap it up tomorrow but suprise suprise i dont so i guees it will be half done tomorrow.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good florian


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Oct 30 2010, 09:49 PM~18949581
> *Got the bmf on today. What a bitch to foil flat paint but i got it on and now it shouldnt come off. Now i can slowly move foreward on it. If i had my bumpers and grills alcladed i probably would be able to wrap it up tomorrow but suprise suprise i dont so i guees it will be half done tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

wow there is some awesome builds, haven't checked this out in a few days. 

But anyways, I got a little update on the ext. I got it primed, and is almost ready for paint. I need to finish the roll pan, and fix some little spots, but it's almost ready. I also painted the chassis, but I didn't take a pic.





































The interior is next, Thanks for looking.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I've also been working on this a bit today. I got the inner skin started, and I'm not really sure were to go from here, but I'll figure it out.




























I need to strip the engine, because it's not going to be that color anymore:










Not sure if I like the way the inner skin is coming out, but we'll see.










any color ideas would be great, but I'm limited to spray cans, for now.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76+Oct 30 2010, 07:57 PM~18949623-->
> 
> 
> 
> lookin good florian
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Oct 31 2010, 06:17 AM~18951301
> *thats beautiful !!!!!!!!
> *



thanks guys glad you like it.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Oct 31 2010, 10:51 AM~18952402
> *I've also been working on this a bit today. I got the inner skin started, and I'm not really sure were to go from here, but I'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to strip the engine, because it's not going to be that color anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I like the way the inner skin is coming out, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any color ideas would be great, but I'm limited to spray cans, for now.
> *



that looking killer.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah that bronco's comin out badass. hell im kinda stumped on color. take it in stride man, youll find that color on the shelve one day thats just beggin to be on it.


----------



## darkside customs

Guys are doin some nice work...
Jared, that Bronco is prolly my favorite right there...
Florian, nice work on the foil....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Oct 31 2010, 10:51 AM~18952402
> *I've also been working on this a bit today. I got the inner skin started, and I'm not really sure were to go from here, but I'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to strip the engine, because it's not going to be that color anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I like the way the inner skin is coming out, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any color ideas would be great, but I'm limited to spray cans, for now.
> *


this build is comin along nice!! a color combo.....maybe a baby blue with some dark blue tribal flames?!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Oct 31 2010, 11:51 AM~18952402
> *I've also been working on this a bit today. I got the inner skin started, and I'm not really sure were to go from here, but I'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to strip the engine, because it's not going to be that color anymore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I like the way the inner skin is coming out, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any color ideas would be great, but I'm limited to spray cans, for now.
> *


man that's nice, i like it, and as far as colors, i think a purple and white would look good, or just purple. just my 2 cents. if ya do get a purple, make sure it's like a plum crazy purple, and a gloss white.  u can get that purple at a hobby town, or a hobby lobby, in a can.


----------



## chevyguy97

a little update on my monte carlo, got the fender skirts molded in, cut the door open and built hinges. im thinking kandy apple green, and white on this one.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Matt... That Monte is lookin bad ass already... Ill have your wheels shipped out first thing on Wednesday morning bro....
Working on my frame for Pavement Molester (Dodge Van)... Figured that name would kinda suit it well seein as its a van and its gonna lay out... Amazed at how well the frame is coming together right now.... Did a 180 and am using kit sprue to build it....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, thats what working outside the ole box will do to ya wonderbread!


----------



## darkside customs

Got an update on the van... 
Frame just needs some clean up but this is what I got so far....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats fucking awesome James..plain insanity in sprue! :0 :biggrin: very cool!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro... Still needs alot of cleanup....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah it does. Look on the brighter side..this is what i was doin when you called me earlier.
runnin fuel lines, and wiring up my electric fan


















so i understand your pain completely...i swear i do.... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

wish I could be at that point sometime


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh you can,....just a lil more paitence.

ok guys..not sure youll get deals but ive found a site that houses shit from overseas, here and lil bit all over. I get discounts cuz my 1:1 club is associated with them.. :biggrin: also quite a few of the vendors thats on here come to the Atl. show..expecting to see Jimmy Flintostone again this year as well.

have a go go
http://www.stradasportsstore.com/Model-Cars.html


----------



## chevyguy97

james that set up looks good. it's clean, i like it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good in here Fellas!! Damn, I love seein all this progress.... Wish I could get the bug back.  I just cant get my ass motivated enough to get to the model room lately. Seems like it happens to me every once in a while so I guess it will pass! 

Welcome to the club BadBowtie  nice loooking builds you got going on bro! :wow:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Rides are lookin' good in here fellas !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 2 2010, 06:21 AM~18965585
> *james that set up looks good. it's clean, i like it.
> *


thanks matt


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 3 2010, 10:35 AM~18974984
> *thanks matt
> *


no prob, hay did ya send them wires out to me today???? :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin good fellas.
Welcome to the fam Bowtie.
Ok been at the bench for 3 days now and...........






























The Reflector Collector is done.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 06:10 PM~18978747
> *Builds are lookin good fellas.
> Welcome to the fam Bowtie.
> Ok been at the bench for 3 days now and...........
> 
> The Reflector Collector is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: looks good aces!!!
sd-- i found a 67 impy, but i had made it a convert and the post were broken off..ill look again for another but i might not have a 67 body?! :happysad:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 3 2010, 07:55 PM~18979131
> *:wow: looks good aces!!!
> sd-- i found a 67 impy, but i had made it a convert and the post were broken off..ill look again for another but i might not have a 67 body?! :happysad:
> *


Thanx Hock.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that looks badass ..sinister and murdered lookin... me likeys alot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

while having most of my trucks done for the upcoming show...and trying to keep chunks of flying plastic to a minimum, this is what i been secretly working on the past 2-3 weeks. Just took the top off tonight.

























62 Buick Electra 225. Gotta find the right color for it and then its on!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 3 2010, 08:41 PM~18979565
> *that looks badass ..sinister and murdered lookin... me likeys alot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Brian I appreciate it.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 08:10 PM~18978747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is awesome, love how that thing looks laid out.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 3 2010, 04:00 PM~18977784
> *no prob, hay did ya send them wires out to me today???? :biggrin:
> *


Matt, Im gonna have them out tomorrow... Shit has been busy at work lately so I havent had the chance...


----------



## chevyguy97

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 3 2010, 10:04 PM~18979785
> *while having most of my trucks done for the upcoming show...and trying to keep chunks of flying plastic to a minimum, this is what i been secretly working on the past 2-3 weeks.  Just took the top off tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 62 Buick Electra 225.  Gotta find the right color for it and then its on!
> *


*

Dang homie that looks so gangsta ! How about a Charcoal , Silver , and Pearl White base laid out in very simple panels. Then either use Testors Smoked Window tint or add just a little pearl Black to your clear-coat then shoot it !

GANGSTA ! *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

or i just send it to you and you get down with it? :0 :biggrin: its gonna be sitting for a stint since i found myself build a 4X4 again ( and not the trax trux). :0 

oh and the front is laid out on the pavement now...just had 2 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

matt the wheels were shipped this morning. U should have them by monday


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well the 4x4 bug hit me again...gonna try somethin a tad smaller and less crazy to build as like the trax trux is. I bought this truck last year in Atlanta hopin the hood fit another truck..it didnt. So it sat, i cut the bed open thinkin it be a good slam project..nope..fenders :angry: . Sat some more. Took it out of the box last night and realized it was modified to be built as a 4x4... :biggrin: 

Heres where i started 
















tires are super swampers wrapped around a set of 23" smoothies. :0 

i been raising it ever so slightly and i think ive gotten it where i want it with suspension and body lifts.









































gotta add some bracing to it, and all the 4wd parts that came with the kit. Engines gonna be stock but highly detailed. Also will be building my own shocks.  will be adding a new bed floor with real wood, fab up a working winch for the front, also thinkin of buildin a set of beadlocks for the wheels to add to the look.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 09:10 PM~18978747
> *Builds are lookin good fellas.
> Welcome to the fam Bowtie.
> Ok been at the bench for 3 days now and...........
> 
> The Reflector Collector is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: PHAWKING BADDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSS Aces! Nice work bro! Been waitin on this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 5 2010, 08:18 AM~18992571
> *or i just send it to you and you get down with it? :0  :biggrin: its gonna be sitting for a stint since i found myself build a 4X4 again ( and not the trax trux). :0
> 
> oh and the front is laid out on the pavement now...just had 2 :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 5 2010, 10:13 AM~18993688
> *matt the wheels were shipped this morning. U should have them by monday
> *


hells yeah, can't wait to get them, thanks man. i have got so much stuff coming in for the monte carlo it's not even funny, wire wheels, fine line tape, some secret stuff, and some round tubing. :biggrin: i going to build the baddest low-low that i can. just gota get all the sh*t in for it.


----------



## chevyguy97

that 4x4 is coming along nicely, keep up the killer work onit.
i am going to get back on mine just as soon as my round tubing gets here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

this thing has really went to the front of the line over quite afew other builds but..its goin together like cake...amazingly. I used a resin transfer case that i produce instead of the kit one..the way it was setup it didnt line up at all so i had to redo the shafts..so i made them a tad beefier. I also went ahead an built beadlocks for the rims, glad i did that mades the rims look deeper than they appear to be. Also built the front bumper to stay on. Its gettting modifyed tomorrow with a winch setup behind it, rollers and all the good shit.  

























also the kit engine was ... :uh: :uh: seriously underpowered. Dont think a 350 will pull these big fuckers thru a swamp..so i moved up to a 400 from a Trans Am kit, rebuilt the manifold area to fit the rebuilt tunnel ram..now the decision is do i supercharge it or just go simple with two 4 bbls? I got like 1" of clearance under the hood btw. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

looks pretty bad ass Brian! Me and mudd trucks are like peas and carrots :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

supercharge it. that way u got plenty of power. im supercharging the moter in my 4x4 project.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i may do that, i got like a handful of blowers and shit layin around here...plus whats in my stash of kitbashed kits...


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got my round tubing in today for my 4x4, so i am putting it back on the bench and doing some work onit. i should have it done in a week or so, (i hope) lol. i just got done adding the lifted 4 link. still gota lot of work to do, so im going to get onit. this is the 4x4 im working on.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im glad im not the only one doing one. That looks badass btw! :biggrin: I grabbed more small square stock (love this stuff) and got busy all day with this truck. Firstly, the 400 goth swapped with the all mighty USA1 kit engine..a blown 454. I gotta drill the holes & plug it but thats for a rainy day. :biggrin: check the hack shack thread for more..dont wanna totally clutter this thread with just me. 

























got quite a few more


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So guys, I have been working on this for a bit today. I got it painted, but it is not what I said it was going to be orginally. I am really starting to hate this kit, and did not want to take 5 days to tape up the body for a two tone paint job. So I was out, and saw this paint and thought I would give it a try.
































































IT works really well, but will be easier to write on when it's glued together. I am going to glue the front doors shut, but the side doors will still function if they line up good. I also did the trim on all the windows, which was a pain because there are so many, but now pic of that. 
I might change the wheels too.

BTW the chalk comes off really good, it's just hard to do with a camera in your hand.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Also been working on this, usa1 monster truck frame, 65 cab, made the bush guard, and the back half is scratch built. The little side doors will have shelves or something, that I will add in later.

BTW sorry for the crappy pics, not used to taking pics of something quite this big lol














































I don't really know what I'm trying to do with this build, but I'm having fun. All I know is that it will be flat/semigloss black and will have rust, dirt and mud on it. 

But anyways, thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

now thats pretty cool. i got a build comin up where the USA1 kit frame will be used..so definitely helping the ideas flow. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Builds lookin good guys....
Wanna welcome Coleman9219 to the club....


----------



## coleman9219

:biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 7 2010, 11:09 PM~19012968
> *:biggrin:
> *


welcome to the club homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

welcome lil bro...to one of the lowest clubs here. with some really sick ass & twisted people too. ( im not one of those type of weirdo's...LOL) :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB COLEMAN9219 glad to have ya join us,
well ive been working on my 4x4 and i got the frame/moter painted, and got the wheels onit, i do have the body painted, just waiting on it to dry so i can put it all together, should have it done somtime tonight. i will post up finished pic's as soon as im done, but this is the finished frame. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Nov 7 2010, 02:30 PM~19008481
> *So guys, I have been working on this for a bit today. I got it painted, but it is not what I said it was going to be orginally. I am really starting to hate this kit, and did not want to take 5 days to tape up the body for a two tone paint job. So I was out, and saw this paint and thought I would give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT works really well, but will be easier to write on when it's glued together. I am going to glue the front doors shut, but the side doors will still function if they line up good. I also did the trim on all the windows, which was a pain because there are so many, but now pic of that.
> I might change the wheels too.
> 
> BTW the chalk comes off really good, it's just hard to do with a camera in your hand.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


that's really cool. I actually have some of that paint that I intended on using as a lil area for my daughter's room. Never thought of using it on a model. Pretty dope. They've got that magnetic spray too! that could be fun :biggrin: 

peace


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Welcome Coleman9219, seen your builds over on youtube! They look good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Welcome to the D-Lo Colman! We're slowly growing around here!


----------



## chevyguy97

ok i got it done, this is my 4x4 called "GRAPE APE"








I was tring to show how tall it really is so i put one of my older builds beside it.









          :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury

The Grape Ape looks killer bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the crew coleman!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

monster trucks seem to be the flavour of the month...looking sweet tho...

well the nova is finally in some sort of colour... just gotta do the hood and i should be able to finish her


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 7 2010, 10:02 PM~19012918
> *Builds lookin good guys....
> Wanna welcome Coleman9219 to the club....
> *


 :0 really?!... welcome to the fam austin!!!  im workin on american toyota slowly but shurly!! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 9 2010, 06:28 PM~19028605
> *monster trucks seem to be the flavour of the month...looking sweet tho...
> 
> well the nova is finally in some sort of colour... just gotta do the hood and i should be able to finish her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard that 1! i have a lifted project, but nuthin like the monster truck craze that took off here?! :0 nova looks good bro!! if i had the cash for a 1:1 rod, it would be a '66 nova!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no monsters from me.....yet :0  

just having a sniper of a time


----------



## chevyguy97

lol i like the sniper rifle in the back glass. how southern of u.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

gotta add me some spotter lights..for those deer huntin treks... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

now all ya need is a beer can sitting in the cup holder.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Emo, the Nova looks cool bro! 

Matt Grape ape looks AWESOME!! I like the way that thing is JACKED sky high!! 

Awesome job fellas.... Still looking for my building bug. Got a horrible case of builders block and it's kicking my ass!!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man, hope that block don't last to long


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 10 2010, 04:39 PM~19036069
> *now all ya need is a beer can sitting in the cup holder.
> *



workin on a ice chest in the floorboard  possible soon to be cast :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

ANYONE LOOKN FOR THE X-CAB 1/20th NISSAN PICK UP, THERE IS ONE ON E-BAY CLICK ON THIS TO BID ONIT.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lindberg-Nissan-4WD-Du...=item27b6634a90


----------



## chevyguy97

been working on making the trunk lid slide open on my monty carlow, it works very well, but i might try to make it open a little more, but u get what i was tring to do.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 11 2010, 02:21 PM~19043957
> *been working on making the trunk lid slide open on my monty carlow, it works very well, but i might try to make it open a little more, but u get what i was tring to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just badass bro. i got somethin up my sleeve like that in the making..


----------



## chevyguy97

can't wait to see what u got up your sleeve. besides your arm. lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 11 2010, 05:21 PM~19043957
> *been working on making the trunk lid slide open on my monty carlow, it works very well, but i might try to make it open a little more, but u get what i was tring to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: MATT!!! This is exactly what I've been looking for! Now I can get my shit working!!  you might have just kicked me outta my builders block bro! 

Gonna hit the bench next week since I have this week and the weekend tied up with birthday parties and a benefit for my cousin. :biggrin: 

Wheels are turnin!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

glad i could help. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I've been working on this for a while, a dodge d50. 

I have been working on this for a few months but never posted it. I swaped in a 440, bagged it, and some other minor things. I still need to run the airlines and find or build some air tanks. I Have only painted some misc interior parts, and still have to detail it. I am working on wiring the 440, and will try to finish that up soon.

I was going to go with bigger rims, but desided not too, so thats why the notch is so big.


















































I know the bed does not sit right, and that needs to be fixed.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 11 2010, 04:04 PM~19044639
> *can't wait to see what u got up your sleeve. besides your arm. lol
> *



its in truck form..and its not a chevy. Thats all ill say til the end of the month


----------



## 06150xlt

A few more pics in my thread just here is what is on the table for now. Ballooned Swampers, Photoetch Leafs, and scratch bumpers...so far


----------



## chevyguy97

ok im just toooooo damn picky, i kept looking at that trunk, and to me it just did not slide open enuff for me, so i built all new slides for it, and now it opens like i want it too. :biggrin: ya'll know how it is.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Nov 11 2010, 09:10 PM~19045617
> *I've been working on this for a while, a dodge d50.
> 
> I have been working on this for a few months but never posted it. I swaped in a 440, bagged it, and some other minor things. I still need to run the airlines and find or build some air tanks. I Have only painted some misc interior parts, and still have to detail it. I am working on wiring the 440, and will try to finish that up soon.
> 
> I was going to go with bigger rims, but desided not too, so thats why the notch is so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the bed does not sit right, and that needs to be fixed.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *



That's pretty bad ass bro! Nice to see the beaters like what's around my area.... not everyone can afford them shiny ass draggers :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit..mine never had a shiny paint job except when it was dryin down to satin black...  just chrome rollers door handles and window trim...all black otherwise & still is. :biggrin: 

though i do love seeing an old ratty ass truck put toether with new stuff underneath it. Modern with old school tendencies. 
There was a guy in street trucks..i got the mag..anyways..has a 60's ford that his dad had when he worked..hasnt been opened in 20+ years...now its a dragger..that shits cool IMO. beat up..with no paint, laid out on steelies and monster white walls...just exactly what i'd drive everyday if i had it.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

the nova went in for a lick of paint 
before

























primer

















after

































what do ya think homies?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks real good Emo..... gotta ask you though... is that a dark green, or a light black? kinda has a two color look to it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, this goes out to tall Drag Lo members.... I dont know all of your names, and I like being aquainted by first names more then Avatar names. So I'll start with my name and if the next person could just pass it along through the list with the names before and add theirs so we all can see that would be great!! 


Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 13 2010, 06:53 AM~19057762
> *Ok, this goes out to tall Drag Lo members.... I dont know all of your names, and I like being aquainted by first names more then Avatar names.  So I'll start with my name and if the next person could just pass it along through the list with the names before and add theirs so we all can see that would be great!!
> Scur-rape-init -  Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
> *


:wave: Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana


----------



## chevyguy97

Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas


----------



## chevyguy97

i want to say this, i am very bad at remembering names, so if i call ya by your screen name don't worry about it, im in 2 clubs, and there are alot of people in both clubs, so it's hard for me too keep up with real names. i might know your name but it's hard to remember whos name goes with whos screen name. lol im getting old and the mind is always the first thing to go. lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 13 2010, 12:23 AM~19056940
> *
> after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

hahah its a dark green mate 



[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia


----------



## darkside customs

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia


----------



## coleman9219

heres a little air bag tutorial i made, i think you can get these lead pencils at staples and walmart


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado


----------



## coleman9219

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 14 2010, 01:44 AM~19063410
> *heres a little air bag tutorial i made, i think you can get these lead pencils at staples and walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think those bags would be too big around to use on a model.
i use the smallest O'rings that a part store has.
but it's still a great idea. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Nov 14 2010, 03:44 AM~19063410
> *heres a little air bag tutorial i made, i think you can get these lead pencils at staples and walmart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 on the size Austin. I think they are just a little too big for light trucks, but to be honest, I think they are the PERFECT size for a Rig! They look perfect to fit the airbag suspension on a rig and trailer for sure! :thumbsup:


I usually pick my O-rings up at Home Depot. They are 10 for less that 2 bucks.  Look in the faucet repair area. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
> Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
> Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
> 06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
> chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
> bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
> [LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
> SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want to say this, i am very bad at remembering names, so if i call ya by your screen name don't worry about it, im in 2 clubs, and there are alot of people in both clubs, so it's hard for me too keep up with real names. i might know your name but it's hard to remember whos name goes with whos screen name. lol im getting old and the mind is always the first thing to go. lol
> 
> 
> 
> shit i know that feeling..im in 2 online and a real one..
Click to expand...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

9 People? We have more then that, dont we?



darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im thinkin so..but they havent showed up in a bit. i know of like 2-3...which 1 (twisted fabrications) i not sure where he went. :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA

there are a couple of more i think. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

jake hasnt signed in yet..


----------



## coleman9219

redoing my civic


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice, i got one of those semi partially in progress..or was. has a widebody kit for it, i gotta dip it & start over not bad with the shaved look tho.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 3 2010, 06:10 PM~18978747
> *Builds are lookin good fellas.
> Welcome to the fam Bowtie.
> Ok been at the bench for 3 days now and...........
> 
> The Reflector Collector is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 14 2010, 08:54 AM~19064183
> *9 People?  We have more then that, dont we?
> darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
> Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
> Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
> 06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
> chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
> bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
> [LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
> SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
> coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
> *


kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky


----------



## kykustoms

i havnt posted for awhile cause i havnt touched shit in awhile i tried to work on the courier but couldnt figure out wtf to do and i didnt wanna rush such an old kit...i was in the shop the other day and came across a stepside silvy that previously had the steps shaved but had the lights and tailgate glued on...i made a fullskin with light fillers attached to delete some seams and raised the fender tops some to lay on 24s....then i started the frame... the wheels are from a 5$ toy from walmart i think they are pretty sick lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey jake..nice to see ya again! lol thats lookin badass...and that notch is wild..any better pics of that?


----------



## chevyguy97

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres what i been playin with in the past 36 hours. this is one of the 63's i got from the show. It came with a 67 frame and interior tub, and literally fits into the car like a glove. Some minor work has to be done for the 63 bumpers to fit but otherwise..dead on fit. :0 


























then this morning...
























































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

stil tryin to get the hang of it.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

shit looks good brian.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 16 2010, 02:07 PM~19082111
> *heres what i been playin with in the past 36 hours.  this is one of the 63's i got from the show.  It came with a 67 frame and interior tub, and literally fits into the car like a glove.  Some minor work has to be done for the 63 bumpers to fit but otherwise..dead on fit. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:wow: Brian, that's sick bro.


----------



## hocknberry

nice work on the trey brian...good to see yah back jake!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Nov 16 2010, 11:24 AM~19081095
> *i havnt posted for awhile cause i havnt touched shit in awhile i tried to work on the courier but couldnt figure out wtf to do and i didnt wanna rush such an old kit...i was in the shop the other day and came across a stepside silvy that previously had the steps shaved but had the lights and tailgate glued on...i made a fullskin with light fillers attached to delete some seams and raised the fender tops some to lay on 24s....then i started the frame... the wheels are from a 5$ toy from walmart i think they are pretty sick lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 that's bad ass!! :wow:


----------



## 06150xlt

DONE!... more pics in my thread


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 16 2010, 10:07 AM~19082111
> *heres what i been playin with in the past 36 hours.  this is one of the 63's i got from the show.  It came with a 67 frame and interior tub, and literally fits into the car like a glove.  Some minor work has to be done for the 63 bumpers to fit but otherwise..dead on fit. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looking good, Brian.
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks guys...this ones nearly done with full detail. interior is done up in a charcoal flocking floor, seats & sides in a tan with the trim flocked in silver/gray. , also added the full seatbelt treatment. Added a wire for the alternator, built a mounting bracket for it also, detailed the fenders with silver...also did up the master cylinder booster in silver wire for the brake lines. 

I told Tonioseven that Atlanta opened my eyes... yall shall see in the next upcoming build i do.


----------



## darkside customs

I know I havent been posting any progress pics on here in a minute, but here is a couple things Im working on....
99 Silverado








Waiting on the USA-1 kit to come in the mail so I can really get going on this one....

72 Monte Carlo









and my 40 Ford coupe


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good james, i really like that monty carlo with those wheels onit.
and that ford coupe is gangster as hell. and another 4x4 coming outa this club, hell we can call it Drag-Hi Kustoms. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naw....Run It Thru the Mud Kustoms :0 haha


----------



## 06150xlt

Not happy with the paint but...its goin on the shelf and I'll dip it ( for the 4th time) later.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good man. very nice.


----------



## darkside customs

matt, those wheels came in. Thanks again bro


----------



## chevyguy97

glad they came in, i got your dually if ya still want it.--p.m. me your e-mail address, and i will send ya a paypal request, or call me later. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

im at work, ill give u a call later


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 16 2010, 10:40 PM~19088904
> *thanks guys...this ones nearly done with full detail.  interior is done up in a charcoal flocking floor, seats & sides in a tan with the trim flocked in silver/gray. ,  also added the full seatbelt treatment.  Added a wire for the alternator, built a mounting bracket for it also, detailed the fenders with silver...also did up the master cylinder booster in silver wire for the brake lines.
> 
> I told Tonioseven that Atlanta opened my eyes...  yall shall see in the next upcoming build i do.
> *



ahem..like i was saying...
























:0


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Very nice Brian! Detail is definately awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, ya got that right! my next few are gonna be like detailed as much as i can...even if i have to put oil in the oil pan..ill go there!


----------



## sdrodder

sweet work guys. I havent been up to much lately been working on the 1:1s and pushing to get the 60 truck done by saturday night for a show on sunday. Sunday i shuould have pictures up.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Builds looking good guys! 

So, I built this when the kit first came out, and was never happy with the way the paint came out. So a few days ago I was board, and decided to strip the paint. It came off very easily, and was ready for primer the next day. So today I painted it gm fathom green metallic, and it looks pretty good. I'm going to let it sit over night, then I am going to clear it the next day. It will not have the hood strip, since It was on the car when I stiped it, and I think it will look better without it. 

Hopefully I will have this build done soon, because I really want to finish atleast one more thing before the yaers over lol.


























I also started detailing the underside









I FINALLY got this paint at Wal Mart. I have been waiting for atleast a month for it, and it was in the back room the whole time But I am good for awhile.










But anyways, thanks for looking and I will keep you updated as I get more done.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats gonna look good bro.... 
Im not a big fan of that colourplace paint, but I use it on interiors and such... Get yourself some Duplicolor primer... That stuff works real good...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2010, 08:00 PM~19113539
> *Thats gonna look good bro....
> Im not a big fan of that colourplace paint, but I use it on interiors and such... Get yourself some Duplicolor primer... That stuff works real good...
> *


I use duplicolor primer all the time, I bought that paint for my interiors as a base when doing black lol. I also use it for suspension parts and stuff.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Nov 19 2010, 05:54 PM~19113483
> *Builds looking good guys!
> 
> So, I built this when the kit first came out, and was never happy with the way the paint came out. So a few days ago I was board, and decided to strip the paint. It came off very easily, and was ready for primer the next day. So today I painted it gm fathom green metallic, and it looks pretty good. I'm going to let it sit over night, then I am going to clear it the next day. It will not have the hood strip, since It was on the car when I stiped it, and I think it will look better without it.
> 
> Hopefully I will have this build done soon, because I really want to finish atleast one more thing before the yaers over lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also started detailing the underside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I FINALLY got this paint at Wal Mart. I have been waiting for atleast a month for it, and it was in the back room the whole time  But I am good for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But anyways, thanks for looking and I will keep you updated as I get more done.
> *


build it up big dog!! i already got another conversion in mind looking at your car, but i gotta finish american toyota 1st!  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

been doing some work on my doors, got the panels put on and jammed in, still got some sanding to do, but its coming along.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 19 2010, 10:17 PM~19114460
> *been doing some work on my doors, got the panels put on and jammed in, still got some sanding to do, but its coming along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: NICE!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks good all around guys... likin that work on the doors. :wow: :biggrin: 


as for myself, i cut one up. but i cant say what it is for a lil while. its under extreme wraps!  

but i did do up one other chevy..finally did a caddy clip mod! thanks for the pointers Jake..i owe ya big time bro. i showed a crew cab i was working on as maybe a suburban...naaa, its now a caddy clipped crew cab shortbed. Im trimming it out with the entire body work with extra parts via my brother deuces76. thanks Ron owe you too! :biggrin: 

Also when i bought..or should i say got it free (buy two get 1 free) ACME members only deal..HAHA...when i got it i didnt realize it came with a optional 3rd set of wheels, a set that matches my dub city escalade in 1/18th scale diecast..including the spinners. I dont have pics of all this madness but after work tomorrow ill show ya whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Ford 427 :biggrin: more pic in my thread


----------



## darkside customs

A little progress on the 72...
Got the front and rear bumpers shortened and molded to the body... as well as a few shaving and filling of the body to sorta de nascar it...
Found a motor Im going with for it... waiting on paint to dry so I can get it assembled and then start work on the interior...
I think I decided on a color for this one as well... Not a big fan of yellow, but thinking it might look good maybe with some black racing stripes or a black hood...



















Matt the Monte is looking good bro... Doors are coming out nice...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin killer bros.
Sorry to everyone in the Drag-Lo crew I haven't been able to post alot lately because of some shit that has went down in my family life.My wife was diagnosed with MS about 2 weeks ago.So my bench time has been slim to none.I now have a greater appreciation for stay at home parents.But since she is now home I am back at the bench.I should have progress pics of the 55 in a few days.


----------



## darkside customs

Handle your business bro and there is no need to be sorry... Like I told you earlier, you and your family are in my prayers... If you need anything at all give me a holla..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2010, 01:54 AM~19115589
> *Handle your business bro and there is no need to be sorry... Like I told you earlier, you and your family are in my prayers... If you need anything at all give me a holla..
> *



x2 BRO!! Family comes first! You and your wife are in my prayers bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 20 2010, 01:20 AM~19115332
> *A little progress on the 72...
> Got the front and rear bumpers shortened and molded to the body... as well as a few shaving and filling of the body to sorta de nascar it...
> Found a motor Im going with for it... waiting on paint to dry so I can get it assembled and then start work on the interior...
> I think I decided on a color for this one as well... Not a big fan of yellow, but thinking it might look good maybe with some black racing stripes or a black hood...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt the Monte is looking good bro... Doors are coming out nice...
> *




James this monte looks killer bro!! REAAAAAAAALLLLLLY liking this..... You should send it to me when you're done with it..... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 19 2010, 11:47 PM~19115540
> *Builds are lookin killer bros.
> Sorry to everyone in the Drag-Lo crew I haven't been able to post alot lately because of some shit that has went down in my family life.My wife was diagnosed with MS about 2 weeks ago.So my bench time has been slim to none.I now have a greater appreciation for stay at home parents.But since she is now home I am back at the bench.I should have progress pics of the 55 in a few days.
> *


 FAM FIRST, your in our prayers.

06150xlt---that is one clean ass motor.
james them bumpers look awesome, good job on that. man it's so clean.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Figured I'd post these in here too.... 

Got a little more work down on the Cheverado. I redid the bed BMF cause it just looked like $hit and so did the paint... So now I just need engine, suspension and final assembly done and I can call this one DONE! 

Anyhow, thanks for looking.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Nov 20 2010, 12:20 AM~19115332-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Monte is lookin' good bro !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Nov 20 2010, 09:50 AM~19116638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










... Killer bro ! I love the look of that truck homie. It's obvious you been puttin in alot of work on that one homie !


----------



## [LOWEMO]

little something i have on the bench atm...


----------



## chevyguy97

trucks are lookn good guys. keep it up.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Nov 20 2010, 11:52 AM~19116904
> *little something i have on the bench atm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice bro! :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Builds are looking good guys!

I got a update.

So I cleared it, and it is really rough, so after a few days it will be wetsanded and polished out. Then I have to tape it up and do all the black parts on the body. I painted the wheels flat/semi gloss black, and I also finished the chassis, and weathered it a bit.


































Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice..that color suits it good! i just did one of those a few months back..good kit!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

seems everyones doin a project..and it wouldnt surprise anyone that im doin a truck..a modified chevy truck--NON stepside finally! I havent done this mod, and just learned how-to via a text with Jake. Heres my caddy crew cab shortbed.


































ill be adding the rest of the body flares when i get the extra parts for it. And mind you, i didnt take the easy route and just get a kit 'lade cut the ass end off it it and call it a day..this is somethin i built, with my two hands :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

brian that is awesome. can't wait to see it all primed up and laid out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha, shit you reminded me..to pick up primer. thanks bro, been wanting to build this but wanted the hype of this front end to die down..seemed everyone has done it except myself. Gonna work on a tad more tonight..gotta find a engine thats suitable with it that i dont have to modify...oh shit i forgot i have an LS9 sittin here.

LS9 in a crew cab caddy shortbed. just straight badassness!


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i understand about the hype of that front end, i have like 4 or 5 trucks i put that front end on. i never put one on the older body like you are, but i think it looks the best on the older bodys. and a LS9 sounds badass init. can't wait to see all that come together.


----------



## sdrodder

Ok it is finaly done. Amt 60 chevy truck, c notched in the back, wheels from amts 62 bel air kits, 235 6 banger with revell 53 vette intake and exhaust. Scratchbuilt air tanks with lines run. 55 chevy stering wheel. Paint is a dark green mettalic with a champagne top. Motor firewall and interior painted in testors one coat lime ice. Bedrail exhaust is scratchbuilt.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good sdrodder, well i took a little break from my monty carlow, ive been working on a little sum"n---sum'n myself, this is my X-cab stepside Hotrod. i am going to paint it charcole Mt, with red and charcole flames onit. this should be kinda a quick build. i hope. lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for understanding fellas.Build progress is lookin awesome on everyones projects.Heres a mock-up shot of my 55.


----------



## chevyguy97

that's going to look badass when ya get it all done. i like them old fords.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19120844
> *that's going to look badass when ya get it all done. i like them old fords.
> *


Thanx Matt.


----------



## chevyguy97

well after playing around with some diff wheels i don't know which set to use, what do ya'll think?????? let me know. thanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 20 2010, 05:13 PM~19119603
> *yeah i understand about the hype of that front end, i have like 4 or 5 trucks i put that front end on. i never put one on the older body like you are, but i think it looks the best on the older bodys. and a LS9 sounds badass init. can't wait to see all that come together.
> *



yeah i remembered a ton of people did it to the 99..and in which i slapped a second one of a 99 dually im making up to be like a 06+. the entire bed is smoothed out like an 06+ but i need some up closeness with that damn truck more. Might change the front lights to accomodate for the duramax front..since its not too far off.  

the crew cab caddy body kit is pretty much put on..and its got a *rockstar* look to it. I kept the tail lights ( yeah weird to hear that from me huh) im gonna be adding newer type caddy tails to it frenched into the existing 90' chevy tail buckets. 

ill get up pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 20 2010, 08:56 PM~19121067
> *well after playing around with some diff wheels i don't know which set to use, what do ya'll think?????? let me know. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cut the rear fenders and use the bigger set.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 20 2010, 08:22 PM~19120780
> *Thanx for understanding fellas.Build progress is lookin awesome on everyones projects.Heres a mock-up shot of my 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doors on the floor!! just how we like em!! :biggrin: good to see you back bro!! hold it down for the family homie!! :angel:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 21 2010, 12:37 AM~19122232
> *doors on the floor!! just how we like em!! :biggrin: good to see you back bro!! hold it down for the family homie!! :angel:
> *


Thanx Hock I appreciate it.


----------



## darkside customs

Florian... that truck came out nice bro... Guys are doin some sick work in here...
Just got 4 kits in the mail yesterday...
Bigfoot truck
56 T-bird (american grafitti kit)
49 Merc AMT version
95 GMC Sonoma Thanks Nate!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks like a nice round of kits. now james, dont open em all at once and begin hackin em...lol. maybe one at a time? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 21 2010, 05:20 PM~19126192
> *  now james, dont open em all at once and begin hackin em...lol.  maybe one at a time? :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 21 2010, 05:20 PM~19126192
> *looks like a nice round of kits.  now james, dont open em all at once and begin hackin em...lol.  maybe one at a time? :biggrin:
> *



YEA RIGHT! :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..yeah for sure!

or maybe just put them 4 in a big ass box, a gal. of supergluebomb and shake like a mofo... see what ya get? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 21 2010, 07:41 PM~19126381
> *YEA RIGHT!  :roflmao:
> *



:nono:

x2 :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn... know me too well?!?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

umm..who are you again anyways? :0  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

shit lately, I dont even know who I am


----------



## darkside customs

Got the engine ready...now the hood wont clear so a cowl hood is next.. and then start the interior...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 02:20 AM~19129757
> *Got the engine ready...now the hood wont clear so a cowl hood is next.. and then start the interior...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks sweet Wonderbread!! :thumbsup: It's nice to see you CAN finish one thing at a time!!! :0 Now if only I could do the same :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

damn james that a clean ass motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

more pics in my thread


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 22 2010, 10:37 AM~19131490
> *more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice an clean.. :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Nov 22 2010, 03:38 AM~19130887-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sweet Wonderbread!! :thumbsup: It's nice to see you CAN finish one thing at a time!!!  :0 Now if only I could do the same :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro... Im tryin to stay focused on it...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 04:14 AM~19130942
> *damn james that a clean ass motor. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Matt...
> <!--QuoteBegin-06150xlt_@Nov 22 2010, 07:37 AM~19131490
> *more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nate that looks sick!!


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good nate, can't wait to see the body onit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn guys..puttin Drag Lo on the map up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So, I haven't worked on this much lately, but I did get the body cladding cut and glued together. The bed pieces need some repair, but overall it's looking good.



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

man that looks just like G.M. would have built it.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 22 2010, 08:36 PM~19136181
> *man that looks just like G.M. would have built it.
> *


Thanks! Thats what I am aiming for


----------



## cobra98

Lookin' sharp bro


----------



## darkside customs

Thats sick!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Nov 22 2010, 08:24 PM~19136086
> *So, I haven't worked on this much lately, but I did get the body cladding cut and glued together. The bed pieces need some repair, but overall it's looking good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


this is looking great i never seent this one yet..


----------



## darkside customs

A little something courtesy of Trendsetta and his skillz...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 07:54 PM~19137017
> *A little something courtesy of Trendsetta and his skillz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some badass work Trend. seriously killer! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Is this the new logo Whitebread?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 22 2010, 08:54 PM~19137017
> *A little something courtesy of Trendsetta and his skillz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is bad ass. i likie :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 22 2010, 08:02 PM~19137854
> *Is this the new logo Whitebread?
> *


Was thinking it would look good... :biggrin: 

you guys can use whatever avatar you wanna use... no worries... 

Got a little more done on the Monte... 
The hood clears the motor now... I think it came out good IMO...





























Now to start on the interior...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

looks pretty sick James! Nice work on it bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

that's a big hood scoop there james.


----------



## 06150xlt

looking good james!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas... 
yea Matt thats what she said too....


----------



## darkside customs

Got the car in primer and needs some work in a few areas including the hood...
Once I get that all taken care of and reprimered then I can shoot the body color...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

That thing is looking good!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I started wet sanding and polishing out the challenger, also got the interior half painted, but no pics.

Before: 









After:









Over the next few days I will get this polished out and will have an update when I get more done on it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Nov 23 2010, 07:35 PM~19145424
> *So I started wet sanding and polishing out the challenger, also got the interior half painted, but no pics.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over the next few days I will get this polished out and will have an update when I get more done on it.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *



Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2010, 06:08 PM~19144684
> *Got the car in primer and needs some work in a few areas including the hood...
> Once I get that all taken care of and reprimered then I can shoot the body color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Ok, James.... Seriously bro, I want this ride. 

(Vance waives hand) You will want to send this to me. 
(James) "Hey Vance, I feel like you should have this model."

(Vance waives hand) You will send it to me....
(James "Hey you know what, Im going to send this to you."

(Vance waives hand) You will send it to me tomorrow.
(James) "Im gonna pack this up tonight and ship it out first thing in the morning bro!! Is that cool with you?" 


Geez THANKS James, you're a real pal! 

:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 05:18 PM~19146175
> *Ok, James.... Seriously bro, I want this ride.
> 
> (Vance waives hand)  You will want to send this to me.
> (James)  "Hey Vance, I feel like you should have this model."
> 
> (Vance waives hand) You will send it to me....
> (James  "Hey you know what, Im going to send this to you."
> 
> (Vance waives hand) You will send it to me tomorrow.
> (James) "Im gonna pack this up tonight and ship it out first thing in the morning bro!! Is that cool with you?"
> Geez THANKS James, you're a real pal!
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


It wouldnt be the first time Ive sent a project out to someone else to finish and keep... lmao...
I gotta wait til I get some paint... and then Ill have it in paint and ready to finish... 1 week and Ill be back on it...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2010, 09:54 PM~19146469
> *It wouldnt be the first time Ive sent a project out to someone else to finish and keep... lmao...
> I gotta wait til I get some paint... and then Ill have it in paint and ready to finish... 1 week and Ill be back on it...
> *




:wow: so you're going to send it to me?!!?!?! :wow: You're a real PAL!  :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 06:11 PM~19146639
> *:wow: so you're going to send it to me?!!?!?! :wow:  You're a real PAL!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 





Oh COME ON!!!! It's not the crack, it's the SUPER GLUE!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sniffin superglue and doin lines of kicker will only stick your nose together. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got the body cleaned up on the Monte and re primed... Now to wait on paint seeing as everything else is pretty much done on it for now...

And now for my next project..... This one will be pretty much a long term one I think....

This is a 65, but the 66 is close enough for me... Not doin it as a replica, just something alittle similar....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 23 2010, 07:35 PM~19147596
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Oh COME ON!!!! It's not the crack, it's the SUPER GLUE!!
> *


Sure it is... LMAO.... I cant blame you for tryin though...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

OOooooooH Yeah!!


----------



## darkside customs

Got the wheel wells cut out... a little more trimming and the rear wheels should fit without rubbing on the body...
Thinking of cutting the rear door as well...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 24 2010, 01:07 AM~19148713
> *Got the wheel wells cut out... a little more trimming and the rear wheels should fit without rubbing on the body...
> Thinking of cutting the rear door as well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like! I have a similar project going on with one of them kits. :biggrin: But Im pretty sure, you'll finish yours first LOL.....


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2010, 10:43 AM~19141979
> *Thanks fellas...
> yea Matt thats what she said too....
> *


lol :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2010, 09:53 PM~19147804
> *Got the body cleaned up on the Monte and re primed... Now to wait on paint seeing as everything else is pretty much done on it for now...
> 
> And now for my next project..... This one will be pretty much a long term one I think....
> 
> This is a 65, but the 66 is close enough for me... Not doin it as a replica, just something alittle similar....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is one bad ass concept, i love those colors together, u going to paint yours like that????

and what color u painting that monty??? it looks good in primer. im a sucker for a primed down car or truck. I like mine with no shine. lol :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

thanks guys... Matt, im not sure on color yet... Hock, ur package went out this morning...


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good james nice monte...i got some work done on the stepside i decided to chop the top with stock back glass makes it alot harder to do but looks so much better lined up with the side windows on top and bottom imo lol i also did a lil more to the frame


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id imagine a 6'5" guy would have a hell of a time drivin that...kinda have to lay in the pass. seat to drive that bitch!! looks good Jake, and that frames wicked as they come! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanksgiving to all of the Drag-Lo Fam from ..............


----------



## 06150xlt

Started wet sanding... need more tho


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks Trend, and same to you and your family! 

Looking hella nice Nate!! I can read that it's a GE bulb!! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

looking wikkid as in here guys... just wondering what page the drag-lo avatiar is on? like the new one coz i wanna use it as mine...


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 24 2010, 06:50 PM~19155470
> *Thanks Trend, and same to you and your family!
> 
> Looking hella nice Nate!! I can read that it's a GE bulb!! :biggrin:
> *



when I'm done I hope you can tell its a 60 Watt GE bulb :wow:


----------



## MKD904

Always looking good in here fellas...


----------



## MKD904

Always looking good in here fellas...


----------



## 06150xlt

:biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 :wow: :wow: HOLY CHIT MAIN!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 24 2010, 08:59 PM~19156657
> *:0  :wow:  :wow:  HOLY CHIT MAIN!!!
> *



see I told you! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 24 2010, 09:58 PM~19156644
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

niiiicee :biggrin: 

wearin that elbow out eh? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY TURKEY DAY FAM!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Nov 24 2010, 04:14 PM~19155210-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all of the Drag-Lo Fam from ..............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks T... Hope yours is good also...
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 04:40 PM~19155392
> *Started wet sanding... need more tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That bitch is lookin nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [LOWEMO]@Nov 24 2010, 05:22 PM~19155709
> *looking wikkid as in  here guys... just wondering what page the drag-lo avatiar is on? like the new one coz i wanna use it as mine...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its on page 1 first post... I edited it and threw the new one on there...
> <!--QuoteBegin-MKD904_@Nov 24 2010, 06:25 PM~19156328
> *Always looking good in here fellas...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

I redid my f250, didnt put a bed on it, i think it turned out pretty nice gotta touch up some places after it dries


----------



## SlammdSonoma

f250's seem to be in for the moment. i wont say why  

trucks lookin good tho bro.


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2010, 08:15 PM~19165720
> *f250's seem to be in for the moment.  i wont say why
> 
> trucks lookin good tho bro.
> *


 Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder

Got this kit a while back. Amt 55 chevy truck with ron carpenter? resin conversion to a 55 gmc. Got to work on it the other day when my 53 ford truck wasnt really working. Modded the stock motor with a latham blower scratchbuilt a wired distributer and found some chrome valve covers. The frame is pretty stock besides the fact that i removed the cameo spare tire cover and air bagged the rear for conventional purposes. Made my link parts still gotta build my panhard bar. Now for the conventional purpose. It will be haulin a boat behind it.































































































































And the boat


----------



## SlammdSonoma

very awesome ass work man..looks great. love the boat!


----------



## darkside customs

Coleman... I like that F-250... Looks sick without a bed on it too!!

Florian.... That GMC is rockin bro... And that boat is sick.... Nice work!!

Alright fellas.... Nate was kind enough to play around and came up with this for us as well.... So we got a quite a few choices on avatars on here...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not too bad..im still good with the orig. myself. the spike truck has/will always be a damn badass fav of mine.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 25 2010, 09:35 PM~19165873
> *not too bad..im still good with the orig.  myself.  the spike truck has/will always be a damn badass fav of mine.
> *


 :scrutinize: Come up with something better then?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit i wouldnt know where to start. im not sayin its bad at all. im just good with the first one.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 12:14 AM~19167124
> *shit i wouldnt know where to start.  im not sayin its bad at all. im just good with the first one.
> *


Oh hell its easy :roflmao: Just a little photoshop CS4 and 30 mins... tada! :biggrin: What would you change on it? I'm open to suggestions?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell i dont know..i have a few ideas but nothing really wild in theory.

thought of one, maybe as your looking straight at it make a dually be driving away ( car behind scenario type deal) while its dragging ass and throwing sparks. Have Drag Lo across the back window & Kustoms thruout the sparks. Just a thought.

I like the looks of those you popping out tho..good stuff!


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 10:09 AM~19168388
> *hell i dont know..i have a few ideas but nothing really wild in theory.
> 
> thought of one, maybe as your looking straight at it make a dually be driving away ( car behind scenario type deal) while its dragging ass and throwing sparks.  Have Drag Lo across the back window & Kustoms thruout the sparks.  Just a thought.
> 
> I like the looks of those you popping out tho..good stuff!
> *


that sounds awesome!


----------



## darkside customs

Ok... A little something new from me.... Never done one and been wanting to do one for a while... So I guess Im in the 4x4 club now as well....Still needs rear shocks and gonna start interior work and exterior shaving....
Also posing with my slammed Impala just to see how high this fucker sits...


----------



## MKD904

Looks good James....you gotta take that Impala to the car wash and then put it in a case...I hate to see finished builds being ruined by the dust like that...gotta cover um up.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 26 2010, 10:28 PM~19173180
> *Looks good James....you gotta take that Impala to the car wash and then put it in a case...I hate to see finished builds being ruined by the dust like that...gotta cover um up.
> *


thanks Mike... lol... yea.... Alot of my older builds arent under glass which you're right the dust will screw up the finish over time no matter how clean you keep em


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good james, Welcome to the 4x4 club. Raised-Hi Kustomz. lol


----------



## sdrodder

update time. Got the panels on the hood and trunk fogged in with a mettalic gray. Also got it cleared. Still gotta paint the dash and clear that and do the alclad and them im ready to finish it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good bro!! :biggrin: Nice!


----------



## sdrodder

Also been working on this 57 chrysler kustom. Building it as a wild kustom since no one ever does it. So far it has johan 60 dodge friction car quarters a widened 57 chevy kustom front pan and a 58 chevy impala kustom front pan for the rear. Still got a ton of work left with no clue where it is headin.


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Nov 27 2010, 08:02 PM~19178347
> *Lookin good bro!! :biggrin: Nice!
> *



thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 27 2010, 08:07 PM~19178390
> *Also been working on this 57 chrysler kustom. Building it as a wild kustom since no one ever does it. So far it has johan 60 dodge friction car quarters a widened 57 chevy kustom front pan and a 58 chevy impala kustom front pan for the rear. Still got a ton of work left with no clue where it is headin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: look-n good homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, that 57 is OFF da HOOK!!!! Sersiously bad ass... This would look bad ass flat black with a nice flamed job on it


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 27 2010, 08:07 PM~19178390
> *Also been working on this 57 chrysler kustom. Building it as a wild kustom since no one ever does it. So far it has johan 60 dodge friction car quarters a widened 57 chevy kustom front pan and a 58 chevy impala kustom front pan for the rear. Still got a ton of work left with no clue where it is headin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im diggin this one!! you used a good mixture of the kustom parts, the factory parts dont ever look right, but mix em up and heres what you get!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 26 2010, 11:09 AM~19168388
> *hell i dont know..i have a few ideas but nothing really wild in theory.
> 
> thought of one, maybe as your looking straight at it make a dually be driving away ( car behind scenario type deal) while its dragging ass and throwing sparks.  Have Drag Lo across the back window & Kustoms thruout the sparks.  Just a thought.
> 
> I like the looks of those you popping out tho..good stuff!
> *


Can you find me a pic? I can't find shit! Lots of mini's draggin but no Duallys


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2010, 01:36 AM~19179689
> *Can you find me a pic? I can't find shit! Lots of mini's draggin but no Duallys
> *


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://images.sporttruck.com/featuredvehic...c+rear_view.jpg


----------



## dig_derange

that chryslers badass!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Nov 27 2010, 09:07 PM~19178390
> *Also been working on this 57 chrysler kustom. Building it as a wild kustom since no one ever does it. So far it has johan 60 dodge friction car quarters a widened 57 chevy kustom front pan and a 58 chevy impala kustom front pan for the rear. Still got a ton of work left with no clue where it is headin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADD ASS LIL BRO!! KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 28 2010, 12:17 AM~19180045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I seen that one... He seems to be the only dually in the world that drags his shit lol I need a rear shot with more sparks :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Nov 28 2010, 08:51 AM~19181122
> *I seen that one... He seems to be the only dually in the world that drags his shit lol I need a rear shot with more sparks :wow:
> *


There is a rear shot but not the greatest pic and its sized down.


----------



## kykustoms

got the doors open on the stepside...always a pain in the ass with chop top lol 








should i do suicide or standard doors?


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good Ky, suicide the doors, that's the only way to go.


----------



## kykustoms

yea thats what i was thinkin to lol


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Nov 28 2010, 08:37 AM~19181360
> *There is a rear shot but not the greatest pic and its sized down.
> *


size don't matter lol no pun intended I can work with a smaller pic, don't get me wrong that truck is bad ass just need one thats not pulling a trailer and MORE SPARKAGE! :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I got a update on the bronco guys. I got the front tubs made, firewall rebuilt, added more to the rear skin, and I started the door panel design. Just thought I would give you guys a little update.


















































































thats it for now

thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

that bronco is lookn gooooooooooooooood. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

comin along very nice man. I almost bought up another 81 bronco kit so i could play with it some.. but passed it up ( itll be there in 2 weeks)  

As for myself, i found a color for the caddy truck. You'uns (thats yall + 3 :biggrin: ) are gonna be blinded the fuck out when it gets painted.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work guys...
Brian, Im fluent in country... seein as I grew up in your neck of tha woods, just a little further south with less mountains and shit...


----------



## chevyguy97

click on this to vote for your fave model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...lay&thread=1174


----------



## Twisted Toyz

Well i havent been on alot lately but i have been doin a little building here an there so here is couple of my latest trucks ive started an finished

Project: Save The Tatas









































































































































50 Ford Truck

































Silverado im getting ready to start on


----------



## Twisted Toyz

Some Random Shots of some my Trucks


----------



## Trendsetta 68

builds are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

good to see ya posting up some progress twisted toys, and i like the concept on the save the tittys truck.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 29 2010, 02:28 PM~19191323
> *good to see ya posting up some progress twisted toys, and i like the concept on the save the tittys truck.
> *


inspiration from the blue nissan from SEMA?! :0 SAVE THEM TITTIES!!


----------



## chevyguy97

hay twisted toyz, since ya have not been on here in awhile i would like ya to introduce yourself. tell us your name and your age and location.
that way all the members know who ya are. thanks man, and the builds are lookn good.


----------



## Twisted Toyz

ok far as the save the titties truck an the truck from sema im pretty good friends with the owner of that truck.

my name is james im 24 yrs old an i live in athens ga


----------



## Twisted Toyz

here is new truck im workin on 55 chevy cameo thats almost done i have changed the wheels on it an it is painted now need to snap some new pics of it so i can add them but here is what i had few months bak bfor i gave up on it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wave: :wave: howdy from GA


----------



## [LOWEMO]

little something i have been working away at...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats different..but in a damn good way. awesome lookin frame bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

i like it loweme, looks good. thats a nice set up.


----------



## darkside customs

Courtesy of Mr. Trendsetta....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 07:40 PM~19212791
> *Courtesy of Mr. Trendsetta....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Here's another one fellas ................


----------



## darkside customs

#14 for the year...


----------



## darkside customs

New project....
Comin Soon....


----------



## chevyguy97

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 2 2010, 02:05 AM~19216764
> *New project....
> Comin Soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 09:41 PM~19215960
> *#14 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is bad. Nice detail, darkside. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 2 2010, 10:13 AM~19218109
> *This is bad. Nice detail, darkside. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah it is ! ! !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice ass beater bro,...someday ill have to do a non flashy type build.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 1 2010, 11:41 PM~19215960
> *#14 for the year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's awesome. reminds me of my old monte carlo.. with wires sticking out everywhere. that's dope!


----------



## darkside customs

thanks guys


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Looking good guys!

So, I have been working on this for a bit, 99 silverado I built up awhile ago, long story short, went to do a wheel swap and some things went wrong and I'm adding a bit more to it. I got the bed all done, I just need to do some filling, and I started the rear frame. I'm using a part box rear end which has been shortened, but isn't glued togther yet. The paint will be the same as it is now, but I'm going to add a primered fender and bed side were there was damage done by accident, and add sponser stickers and stuff.

I was going to bag this, but I wanted to do something different. 


















































Hopefully when I'm off for xmas break I will be working on some projects, and finishing a few before the years over, including this.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I also found these wheels for the bronco, I like them, but they are a little too big for it to lay frame, but the other wheels didn't before so what ever. All I'm saying is I'm not sure what wheels to go with?










or?


































Let me know what you all think.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hmm..that is different. i havent gone as far as to tub one yet.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 03:59 PM~19221368
> *hmm..that is different.  i havent gone as far as to tub one yet.
> *


oh, i've tubbed one, just not for pro street?! :0 ever seen that bagged and body dropped pro street orange/purple dime?! this would look good in that direction?! :wow: :0


----------



## 06150xlt

Started... more pics in my thread


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 2 2010, 08:52 PM~19223797
> *Started... more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where'd you find clear stock nate?! :0


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 2 2010, 09:54 PM~19223819
> *where'd you find clear stock nate?! :0
> *



picked it up at my LHS but its made by Plastruct


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 2 2010, 08:33 PM~19223594
> *oh, i've tubbed one, just not for pro street?! :0 ever seen that bagged and body dropped pro street orange/purple dime?! this would look good in that direction?! :wow:  :0
> *


cant say ive seeen it..refresh my memory by a pic? lol

and nice ass frame Nate. ive seen that stuff before but never realized what could be done with it.


----------



## chevyguy97

hay badboy i would use the chrome wheels on that bronco, they look the best i think
and that clear frame is bad ass there 06150xlt.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 2 2010, 10:52 PM~19223797
> *Started... more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that be even more gangsta if you lit it up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 2 2010, 10:52 PM~19223797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats too sick of an idea !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 3 2010, 09:25 AM~19226862
> *that be even more gangsta if you lit it up.
> *



x2 Nate, that would look bad ass with some lights  


Everyone is doing some bad ass work in here!!! Been nice looking through here!



Day off, wife and kid gonna be gone!! Bench time! :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

Thanks guys! should have a little more done tonight ... just got home from work :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

Congrats to Trent Goodwin and Chevyguy aka Mr. Matt Pervin for gettin your finished builds for the MT build off in print in the new MT mag...


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man just tring to rep the club, can't wait till i get my copy of the mag in.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 2 2010, 09:07 PM~19223956
> *cant say ive seeen it..refresh my memory by a pic?  lol
> 
> and nice ass frame Nate.  ive seen that stuff before but never realized what could be done with it.
> *


i have it in a mag, ill have to go look and post mag pics....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 3 2010, 08:25 PM~19232491
> *Congrats to Trent Goodwin and Chevyguy aka Mr. Matt Pervin for gettin your finished builds for the MT build off in print in the new MT mag...
> *


 :0 congrats guys!!! but looks like i didnt make it in the mag again!  :uh: oh well at least 2 Dynasty boys are in!! :biggrin: way to go guys!!


----------



## darkside customs

I was at Walmart and saw the issue and didnt think to take a pic.... Matt, you was on the phone with me, you shoulda reminded me to do that bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im scared to go into a walmart here... might get mugged! :biggrin: damned hardened xmas shoppers are like vultures here!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 3 2010, 08:22 PM~19233048
> *im scared to go into a walmart here...  might get mugged! :biggrin:  damned hardened xmas shoppers are like vultures here!
> *


youre tellin me bro.... I wanted to bash someones skull in after only bein there for 25 minutes..


----------



## coleman9219

Update Pics...no memory card right now so i got my webcam for right now, i think this is a 1\18 scale camaro, and im making a slammed work truck out of my s10


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i can imagine. just go woooooo-sahhhhhh & step back & breathe...LOL fuckit punch his head in. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by coleman9219_@Dec 3 2010, 09:31 PM~19233128
> *Update Pics...no memory card right now so i got my webcam for right now, i think this is a 1\18 scale camaro, and im making a slammed work truck out of my s10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice projects bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

that bed on that truck looks wild man. can't wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## chevyguy97

just got this one done, more pic's in my room


----------



## chevyguy97

and with that one done, i am going ahead and jumping onto the next one. just realy in the mood to build.


----------



## darkside customs

That turned out real nice Matt.... I think a Raider's sticker in the window would look better though... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 6 2010, 12:22 AM~19250232
> *That turned out real nice Matt.... I think a Raider's sticker in the window would look better though...  :biggrin:
> *


lol NOT the raiders lol. :biggrin: ---thanks for the comps man


----------



## SlammdSonoma

me and the other half that makes the HacK ShacK are building a 24 hour build out of a international scout. Mostly box stock, gonna jack it up a lil for taller tires. Its italian red with pearl clearcoat then wet look clear over that. Gonna have a pearl white top, with kit decals in white added to it. The rear window opens up, which im adding some 'boards & what not. Gonna be more of a cali type beach cruiser truck.  

hope to have some pics up soon.


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 5 2010, 10:22 PM~19250232
> *That turned out real nice Matt.... I think a Raider's sticker in the window would look better though...  :biggrin:
> *


Being from Diego...I'd think you'd be a chargers fan. Raiders beat their asses. Silver and Black all day, everyday.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 6 2010, 11:39 AM~19253547
> *Being from Diego...I'd think you'd be a chargers fan. Raiders beat their asses. Silver and Black all day, everyday.
> *


 Hell no Im not a Chargers fan.... I enjoyed watching them get their asses killed yesterday....


----------



## chevyguy97

GO COWBOYS, now that they got a good coach. so yall get ya jokes in now, caues next year them BOYS are going all the way.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 6 2010, 08:24 PM~19257961
> *GO COWBOYS, now that they got a good coach. so yall get ya jokes in now, caues next year them BOYS are going all the way.
> *


dont feel bad matt....GO BRONCOS all the fuckin way!! but we are both down and out....at least we dropped mcdaneils!? i dont know, im just gonna chock this season as a good try and hope for the best next year?! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

Got another project Im workin on.... a quick build if you will... busted out a 56 T-bird... goin for a 60's style kustom.... Ill have some pics up later...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 6 2010, 10:11 PM~19258549
> *dont feel bad matt....GO BRONCOS all the fuckin way!! but we are both down and out....at least we dropped mcdaneils!? i dont know, im just gonna chock this season as a good try and hope for the best next year?! :happysad:
> *


i feel the same way about the cowboys


----------



## Twisted Toyz

Well here is some updated pics on the 55 Cameo. Got the new wheels under it got the paint finished on the body just need to finish the frame an finish gluein it together


































Also found some old pics that got uploaded of some other rides i started so here is the 55 Nomad
the interior

















the finished product


----------



## Twisted Toyz

An heres few more i found

91 Dime i built

















97 Ford Explorer w/ 24s an a Blown Big Block

the interior









































the finished product

































An some new pics of my Peterbuilt w/ the trailer


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i got somethin in the works as well thats kinda under wraps til its done..which should be tonight.


----------



## darkside customs

Just starting out, I am going with the 23 inch centerlines, plans call for a full custom speaker enclosure, tubbed bed, custom frame, and a big block...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thats looking good! I love centerlines.

I was board today, so I desided to paint this 05 impala. Testors inca gold and tamiya TS-20 and TS-13 clear.




























one more lol:










I like the paint and it turned out good, but AFTER I cleared it, some green paint desided to get on the gold, on the tip of te front fender, which is bugging me. But it is barely visable, so I might just leave it, because it is just a quick build. But I like things to be perfect lol oh well I'll live.


----------



## EVIL C

The impala look good


----------



## darkside customs

That Impy is lookin good... you gonna slam it or throw some spokes on it?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

It's going to be slammed, I'm also blacking out the windows because I don't really like the interior lol.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good looking stuff in here fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Dec 8 2010, 06:42 PM~19276925
> *It's going to be slammed, I'm also blacking out the windows because I don't really like the interior lol.
> *


so its gonna be a curbside then?! since you got a flop side color, i say 2 different wheels on either side?!


----------



## chevyguy97

twisted toyz that peterbuilt is SICK SICK SICK, man that is so badd ass. nice work

james that's a nice start on that truck, and that is one big ass hole in the roof.


----------



## darkside customs

Got a frame started for it, and shaved the side trim from the bed to match the cab as well as a frenched and angled plate box on the tailgate....


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2010, 11:45 PM~19279810
> *Got a frame started for it, and shaved the side trim from the bed to match the cab as well as a frenched and angled plate box on the tailgate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 8 2010, 07:45 PM~19279810
> *Got a frame started for it, and shaved the side trim from the bed to match the cab as well as a frenched and angled plate box on the tailgate....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


longbeds are for work and 4x4s.... get a dually bed bro


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks guys... rollin... yea I know, but I wanted to be different...


----------



## cruzinlow

NICE... lookin dang good brotha..nice work.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Dec 8 2010, 11:13 PM~19280702
> *NICE... lookin dang good brotha..nice work.. :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Whats crackin bro...


----------



## cruzinlow

haha..chizzillin checkin out L.I.L been awhile..


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 8 2010, 10:46 PM~19278401
> *so its gonna be a curbside then?! since you got a flop side color, i say 2 different wheels on either side?!
> *


yep, curbside, even thought the kit already is lol. I got the wheels planned out, you'll see


----------



## chevyguy97

frame looks good james.


----------



## Twisted Toyz

Here is a replica of a 91 chevy s10 that a buddy of mine is building. it is goin to b 4 door with under axle tandom axle frame on 20s doored. it will have a 383 stroke motor in it possibly blown. well here is a few pics of what ive got so far on the build for him


----------



## chevyguy97

that's one wild ass long truck, can't wait to see this one come together.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Dec 9 2010, 10:23 AM~19282115
> *Here is a replica of a 91 chevy s10 that a buddy of mine is building. it is goin to b 4 door with under axle tandom axle frame on 20s doored. it will have a 383 stroke motor in it possibly blown. well here is a few pics of what ive got so far on the build for him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: this is cool.. :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lots of work in that..or will be.


----------



## kykustoms

i like that chevy james i like long beds laid out besides its 2 extra feet to drag for more sparks lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 9 2010, 07:17 PM~19286783
> *i like that chevy james i like long beds laid out besides its 2 extra feet to drag for more sparks lmao
> *


hells yeah-- :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 8 2010, 11:13 PM~19280125
> *longbeds are for work and 4x4s.... get a dually bed bro
> *


 :no: this kit came with the dually bed, i say change it up and keep runnin with the long bed!! although i say a short bed fleet side would be better, im likin the long bed look, somethin different!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just so y'all know Im still building, and I know I havent posted in a while in here... here's pics of the hearse :biggrin: Threw a flip flop purple and silver paint job on it... started on the interior tonight, and also wrappin up the last of the foiling too... damn there is a lot to do on this :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

nice i likey :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Yaw fellas are puttin in some serious work ! lookin; good homies !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i would love to strangle the guy tyhat came up with the new upload option for photobucket...now it seems everytime i upload pics i gotta upload the fuckin things 3 different times... 10 pics 1st time it uploaded 7 of em... 2nd time i uploaded the 3 it didnt do..which it uploaded 2... :uh: :uh: so back to round 3 to get the last one... bunch of twatwaffling cocksnotted fucktards. :uh: 

in any case heres new shit from me.

It has a name. LEMONADE










































Model Master Daytona Yellow topped with Pactra R/C flourecent yellow, then topped with Model Master pearl clearcoat...then smothered with Testors 1 coat Wet Look Clear.  it has a flake in it, but this camera wont ever pick it up naturally.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LEMONADE












































Nice ! I bet this color pops in the sun !!!!!!!!!!! Good mix bro !


----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass Brian.... and yea, I have been gettin real pissed off with photobucket lately.... a ton of pop up ads and uploading has been a bitch lately...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Dec 9 2010, 05:17 PM~19286783-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like that chevy james i like long beds laid out besides its 2 extra feet to drag for more sparks lmao
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jake, thats what Im sayin :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 06:58 PM~19287698
> *:no: this kit came with the dually bed, i say change it up and keep runnin with the long bed!! although i say a short bed fleet side would be better, im likin the long bed look, somethin different!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Dec 9 2010, 07:10 PM~19287859
> *Just so y'all know Im still building, and I know I havent posted in a while in here... here's pics of the hearse :biggrin:  Threw a flip flop purple and silver paint job on it... started on the interior tonight, and also wrappin up the last of the foiling too... damn there is a lot to do on this :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats just fuckin badass!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks whitebread! :biggrin: I am tryin to do the interior right now. I am not sure what it's called but Im using Gary's method on a "biscut" interior? :dunno: Is that right? Either way it's gonna look like it has more cushion to the seats and the back will be more then just rollers for the casket LOL. I put one coat of clear on so far. Progress pics later tonight :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 10 2010, 10:26 AM~19292730
> *Thanks whitebread! :biggrin:  I am tryin to do the interior right now. I am not sure what it's called but Im using Gary's method on a "biscut" interior? :dunno: Is that right?  Either way it's gonna look like it has more cushion to the seats and the back will be more then just rollers for the casket LOL.  I put one coat of clear on so far.  Progress pics later tonight :biggrin:
> *


thats gonna be sweet!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2010, 07:36 AM~19291163
> *LEMONADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ! I bet this color pops in the sun !!!!!!!!!!! Good mix bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks Trend and guys. now i gotta build a freakin frame to match the madness of the color.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2010, 08:36 AM~19291163
> *LEMONADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ! I bet this color pops in the sun !!!!!!!!!!! Good mix bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ok this is one ugly truck, u need to put it back in the box, wrap it in a brown paper sack, put my address onit, take it to the post office and SEND IT MY WAY.
J/K (on the ugly truck part) BUT EVERYTHING ELSE I SAID I MENT,
MAN that's a bad ass color, and the whole truck looks awesome, can't wait to see the wild ass frame your going to build for this. DAMN NICE WORK.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
DRAG-LO BABY--DOIN THE DAME THING


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 10 2010, 03:48 PM~19294939
> *ok this is one ugly truck, u need to put it back in the box, wrap it in a brown paper sack, put my address onit, take it to the post office and SEND IT MY WAY.
> J/K (on the ugly truck part) BUT EVERYTHING ELSE I SAID I MENT,
> MAN that's a bad ass color, and the whole truck looks awesome, can't wait to see the wild ass frame your going to build for this. DAMN NICE WORK.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> DRAG-LO BABY--DOIN THE DAME THING
> *



the new minitruckin has my setup. Now its just building a hydrohaulic setup for it. :biggrin: wanna try and do the yellow truck's frame with IRS and all the jazz that goes with it.

tho it may get changed thruout the build. And i agree its totally ugly, time for the dip :biggrin:  and to think i wanted it brighter than this. a white primer with flourecent yellow wouldve made it hard as hell to look at.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2010, 12:24 AM~19288629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it should be LEMONLAID


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0 

good one J...you might've named it for me! Lemonlade? :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2010, 06:59 PM~19295031
> *:0  :0
> 
> good one J...you might've named it for me!  Lemonlade?  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 10 2010, 04:52 PM~19294978
> *the new minitruckin has my setup.  Now its just building a hydrohaulic setup for it. :biggrin:  wanna try and do the yellow truck's frame with IRS and all the jazz that goes with it.
> 
> tho it may get changed thruout the build.  And i agree its totally ugly, time for the dip :biggrin:    and to think i wanted it brighter than this.  a white primer with flourecent yellow wouldve made it hard as hell to look at.
> *


SHIT i love that color----what color is it??? :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats on the truck? its a 2-4 part color system...LOL

Model Master Daytona Yellow, Pactra R/C flourecent yellow, Model Master pearl clearcoat and Testors 1 coat wet look clear. All of it is Laquer.


----------



## badgas

Like that caddy. The color is off the hook!


----------



## kykustoms

looks sick brian but i wouldnt use the shell looks like a panel lade lol


----------



## darkside customs

Got a little more frame work done... Still a bit more to go on it before I can move on to setting up the front and rear suspension...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2010, 11:25 PM~19298722
> *Got a little more frame work done... Still a bit more to go on it before I can move on to setting up the front and rear suspension...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is the start of something good here james!! PM when you get a chance bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks J... PM sent..


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 10 2010, 08:17 AM~19292657
> *Thats bad ass Brian.... and yea, I have been gettin real pissed off with photobucket lately.... a ton of pop up ads and uploading has been a bitch lately...
> *


it pays to "go pro"  besides my fukkin photobucket has so much shit in it i had no choice....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh, i should but i know me..ill wait til the day it really suck so bad and i need it.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the frame i just finished for my monty carlow---hopper style.


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 10 2010, 07:36 AM~19291163
> *LEMONADE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ! I bet this color pops in the sun !!!!!!!!!!! Good mix bro !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this the truck you sent me on my topic? This shit is bad ass homie i was on here last night till like 330 and seen some of your trucks nice niice work homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Dec 11 2010, 10:57 AM~19301016-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is the frame i just finished for my monty carlow---hopper style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> look at that a truck guy like yourself pullin off a lowrider frame. Thats sweet as hell bro. Can i have it? LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ripgabby08_@Dec 11 2010, 11:57 AM~19301288
> *Is this the truck you sent me on my topic? This shit is bad ass homie i was on here last night till like 330 and seen some of your trucks nice niice work homie
> *


yeap, same truck in technicolor


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 11 2010, 01:57 PM~19301016
> *this is the frame i just finished for my monty carlow---hopper style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: Matt this frame is Phawking BAAAAAAAAAD!!!!! Nice work bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps on my frame guys, yeah it's my first low-low.
just tring to step outa my box and try somthing diff for a change.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Fucking double post!!! Site is draggin ass today and pissin me off


----------



## Scur-rape-init

come out come out and play ninjas!!! :ninja: :ninja:


3 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Scur-rape-init


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 11 2010, 04:18 PM~19302183
> *  Fucking double post!!!  Site is draggin ass today and pissin me off
> *


LOL it's better to be pissed off---then pissed on LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Dam, every time I come and look in this topic there's more builds lol, awesome work.

So Here's a update on my 09 challenger, I finally finished polishing it out, and also got the interior done, which I'm not happy about, because I still can't find a tan I like, but I think it still looks all right. I also got the black accents on the car painted, and the rear bumper is done.

I hope to finish this one soon, because it's coming along good.










































thanks for looking, and I hope to have more progress on it soon.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin sik fellas.I should have progress pics of th 55 up later this week.


----------



## chevyguy97

i got the white onit, going to let this dry for a day or so, then start the taping off for the green.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats lookin cool bro. That was one of my first lowriders out of the box i did, before i knew what it really was, and it turned into a glue bomb of sorts. Lookin fly!

I was busy on my end. Its amazing how well the Pro Sportsman kit goes into a 84 chevy truck.

















more in the HacK ShacK thread.


----------



## chevyguy97

a little teaser photo.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2010, 11:45 AM~19307048
> *thats lookin cool bro.  That was one of my first lowriders out of the box i did, before i knew what it really was, and it turned into a glue bomb of sorts.  Lookin fly!
> 
> I was busy on my end.  Its amazing how well the Pro Sportsman kit goes into a 84 chevy truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in the HacK ShacK thread.
> *


shit looks awesome. :0


----------



## envious

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2010, 12:45 PM~19307048
> *thats lookin cool bro.  That was one of my first lowriders out of the box i did, before i knew what it really was, and it turned into a glue bomb of sorts.   Lookin fly!
> 
> I was busy on my end.  Its amazing how well the Pro Sportsman kit goes into a 84 chevy truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in the HacK ShacK thread.
> *


sick shit there bro 

wanna race?









lol  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not with this one against that. the Mountain Motor from Gibson in stuffing into a 66 Galaxie...yeah ill take ya on that..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So guys, I just finished this one. It was a build I did last year, but wasen't happy with the way it turned out, so I redid it. I painted it gm fathom green, with testors wetlook clear, and polished out. I painted the stripe on the hood, because I chipped it, and it was easy to fix by adding the stripe, which I think adds to the car anyways. I also made the lisence plate, scaled it down, and printed it off 

I had alot of fun with this one and hope you guys like it.  


















































































Thanks for looking and let me know what you all think.


----------



## Siim123

Thats raw!  

It kinda reminds me the Bullitt Mustang even tho its a Mopar


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks man! I wanted to paint it different from all the other challegers I have seen. I'm also surprised I got it done so quick lol


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2010, 10:45 AM~19307048
> *thats lookin cool bro.  That was one of my first lowriders out of the box i did, before i knew what it really was, and it turned into a glue bomb of sorts.  Lookin fly!
> 
> I was busy on my end.  Its amazing how well the Pro Sportsman kit goes into a 84 chevy truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in the HacK ShacK thread.
> *


Do they sale just the bed ??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 12 2010, 03:08 PM~19308742
> *Do they sale just the bed ??
> *


just the bed? as in the tub?


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2010, 03:16 PM~19308784
> *just the bed?  as in the tub?
> *


No just the bed..i have one but it comes with step side ...i want the reg
Bed


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Dec 12 2010, 02:50 PM~19308154
> *So guys, I just finished this one. It was a build I did last year, but wasen't happy with the way it turned out, so I redid it. I painted it gm fathom green, with testors wetlook clear, and polished out. I painted the stripe on the hood, because I chipped it, and it was easy to fix by adding the stripe, which I think adds to the car anyways. I also made the lisence plate, scaled it down, and printed it off
> 
> I had alot of fun with this one and hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking and let me know what you all think.
> *


a very nice build. looks good in that color. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

still workin on the stepside lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Holy crap!!! that is awesome!!!


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 12 2010, 06:27 PM~19310055
> *still workin on the stepside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats siic :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08+Dec 12 2010, 03:29 PM~19308860-->
> 
> 
> 
> No just the bed..i have  one but it comes with step side ...i want the reg
> Bed
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah, look for the fall guy 4X4 kit. standard cab shortbed
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Dec 12 2010, 06:27 PM~19310055
> *still workin on the stepside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hoooly shit jake...no wonder i dont get no texts back, your carvin out some crazy ass shit. :0 :wow: very impressive bro..


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys bout to start the bed treatment lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 12 2010, 02:29 PM~19308860
> *No just the bed..i have  one but it comes with step side ...i want the reg
> Bed
> *


Hey bro... go on ebay and look under model cars and kits and then type in GMC pickup and sometimes you can find just the bed at a Buy It Now price usually around 8 or 9 bucks....

All you guys are puttin in some serious work in here


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 12 2010, 12:45 PM~19307048
> *thats lookin cool bro.  That was one of my first lowriders out of the box i did, before i knew what it really was, and it turned into a glue bomb of sorts.  Lookin fly!
> 
> I was busy on my end.  Its amazing how well the Pro Sportsman kit goes into a 84 chevy truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in the HacK ShacK thread.
> *


wow tons of great builds an projects in here but of course this caught my eye!! its finaly gettin some life back into it..looking mean as hell...now i want it back...lol...j/k..keep at it man i want o see this finished an back to life!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

everything is looking awesome in here 

here is a little something i have been working away on... 

1934 ford 5 window coupe... with a ford 427....


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

all rides looking good homies! :wow: keep them pics coming


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 12 2010, 07:27 PM~19310055
> *still workin on the stepside lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that is some sick ass work you've done on this, can't wait to see :wow: the whole thing finished up. man it's going to be awesome. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Dec 12 2010, 11:09 PM~19312692
> *wow  tons of great builds an projects in here but of course this caught my eye!! its finaly gettin some life back into it..looking mean as hell...now i want it back...lol...j/k..keep at it man i want o see this finished an back to life!
> *


im hopin i dont make ya sick with it, looking at it all the time on here. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good brian.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the motor ive been working on for the monty.


----------



## MKD904

Chasis looks good...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So guys, yesterday this was a b-day present I picked out, for today lol. But anyways I got a good start on it because we had a huge wind and rain storm, so power was off everywhere around me, but we still had power so I got building. 

It's revells 72 olds cutlass. I choose this one over the 442 because of the up top, and it has the flat hood too. So I opened the doors and trunk, and have them hinged. I'm going to start the jambs next. I don't know if I will build it stock, or a mild custom, but will see as the build comes along.


























































Thats it for now, when I get more done I'll let you people know.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

hay man can ya show a close up pic of them hinges, i like how ya made the doors open in the fenders like on a real car. thanks, shit loooks good man keep it up.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 14 2010, 07:57 PM~19328153
> *hay man can ya show a close up pic of them hinges, i like how ya made the doors open in the fenders like on a real car. thanks, shit loooks good man keep it up.
> *


matt just stole my thoughts!! i was thinkin the same thing!! mini has a thread showin how, but since we got fresh build stuff goin on!! :0 please share some pics on your hinges to make the door swing INSIDE the fender!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

turn the hinges around


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X2. use the pivot point on the hinge on the door instead of the posts. its a cool trick for the back glass on topper lids. thats how and the only way to make it work








also my radical truck has it on the doors. ( if ya looked close enuf)


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2010, 08:57 PM~19328656
> *X2.  use the pivot point on the hinge on the door instead of the posts.  its a cool trick for the back glass on topper lids. thats how  and the only way to make it work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my radical truck has it on the doors. ( if ya looked close enuf)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that 1st truck


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 14 2010, 09:05 PM~19328709
> *I love that 1st truck
> *


lol...its just a sittin for the moment. needin to find time to do up a likeminded and bright as hell frame for it. Hopin 2011's good to me and some of my builds.


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 14 2010, 09:10 PM~19328752
> *lol...its just a sittin for the moment.  needin to find time to do up a likeminded and bright as hell frame for it.  Hopin 2011's good to me and some of my builds.
> *


I hear you on that 2011 being good


----------



## darkside customs

A little bored tonite.... Gonna start work on a frame for it....


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 15 2010, 12:21 AM~19330676
> *A little bored tonite.... Gonna start work on a frame for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam thats tight .. i want a bug but dont wanna pay the price for them out here.. what are you doing motor wise to this??


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro...Im not sure yet on the motor....


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Dec 14 2010, 09:19 PM~19328347
> *turn the hinges around
> *


cool that's easy enuff. never thought of that. lol :biggrin: but your rite it will work thataway--thanks.


----------



## 06150xlt

Finally got my Clear Earn-fart kit...will be putting in some work this week! and yes... there is a full car there lol :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jared, even though it may be a few days late, just wanted to say happy birthday bro. hope it was a good one for ya. 


Wonderbread, that bug is bad ass bro! :wow: Nice work, cant wait to see this play out. 


Nate, that is cool. Will definately be cool to see the rest of the clear frame along with the clear engine pull your build together!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 15 2010, 07:59 PM~19337776
> *Finally got my Clear Earn-fart kit...will be putting in some work this week! and yes... there is a full car there lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweetness! im almost tempted to hold off building the inside rollcage on the flame truck for the cage pieces to this... since the sportsman kit pieces are really off scale as far as rollcage goes.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 15 2010, 10:09 PM~19338416
> *sweetness!  im almost tempted to hold off building the inside rollcage on the flame truck for the cage pieces to this...  since the sportsman kit pieces are really off scale as far as rollcage goes.
> *


WAIT! the seat and dash look bad ass, and even the shifter and steering wheel are clear. the roll cage would need a little work to fit, but well worth it. and do you want the wheels and tires? And for the fuel cell... it would take very little work to cut it off the chassis and put a little cooking oil in it and glue the top on. :wow: and for the tub on the flame truck... cut this one out and use it!

I'll get this stuff out to you asap, just LMK about the wheels :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah, just send whatever you DONT want. shit i would use the tub from that kit, but i doubt it would work with the setup im doin up. 

It will get put on another build, just not exactly sure of what yet. And i'd imagine the cage and that truck's gonna be a tight lil fit no matter what i use. ( to which i saw the hood has a nice crack 3/4's down the cowl...hasnt chipped paint off but i can notice the shit bad) :uh: so at this point im just goin with the flow on it. Somethin bad happens to the paint... well.....  ( crossing fingers/toes/eyes/combed over hairs....) :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

remember im new at this, this is my first low-low,i did not want anything wild, but still got one more thing to add to it before i clear it, what do ya think?????


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 09:58 AM~19341784
> *remember im new at this, this is my first low-low,i did not want anything wild, but still got one more thing to add to it before i clear it, what do ya think?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: 

I for one LOVE it.

Better than a lot of people would try on their first low-low.

(like me)

Looks good this way.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad at all for a first time. after workin with it for a bit, patterns arent that hard, just time comsuming as hell. Plus the lines are tough considering what car, and how they really wanna go.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 15 2010, 08:59 PM~19337776
> *Finally got my Clear Earn-fart kit...will be putting in some work this week! and yes... there is a full car there lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool. I remember you guys talking about this one.. you can have some fun with that


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh yeah, Nates got some ideas goin on for sure. Ill have to see what i have in shop that i can throw some of whats left he dont use towards a build.




And page 100. We got to 100...finally!


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah page 100. well im calling this one ROUTE 420. what do ya think???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's looking awesome Matt!! Great job bro!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

woo... pages 100...


and im loving that ROUTE 420 idea


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 04:37 PM~19344747
> *hell yeah page 100. well im calling this one ROUTE 420. what do ya think???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is cool...where ya get the leafs at for the decals??


----------



## chevyguy97

well i will tell ya'll my little secret on them leafs. get on e-bay and look up nail decales. there are hundred's of designs to chose from. anything u want they make it, it's a water slide decale, and very easy to use, i bought my wife some playboy bunny ones, and thought they would work great on a model car, so i bought some and used them. as u can see from the pic's they do have a clear back ground, but they work great. and very cheap. check them out.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 16 2010, 07:26 PM~19347155
> *well i will tell ya'll my little secret on them leafs. get on e-bay and look up nail decales. there are hundred's of designs to chose from. anything u want they make it, it's a water slide decale, and very easy to use, i bought my wife some playboy bunny ones, and thought they would work great on a model car, so i bought some and used them.  as u can see from the pic's they do have a clear back ground, but they work great. and very cheap. check them out.
> *


good idea matt, but they look a lil thick, like the ridge around em sticks up?! maybe it'll dry more flat and clear will bury the out line?! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright guys, yall can thank Nate for this. We chatted on the phone tonight and this was brought up to build. thanks again Nate for the rims and the idea..sorta :biggrin: 
Quad Cab Dodge Ram 4X4


















and yes, i did go the low route to see what it would look like. Believe me, im likin it up in the air more myself.

















the bad part is, i even cut the fenders to lay out on 24"s :uh: oh well. guess ill have a jacked up dodge that still will clear 24"s LOL


----------



## darkside customs

page 100... Dayum! Matt that mc is dope! And brian, u should slam that quad, but it looks sick!


----------



## darkside customs

*WANNA WELCOME RIPGABBY08 TO DRAG LO!!!*


----------



## ripgabby08

THANKS FOR THE WELCOME HERES MY FINISHED 65 AS OF TONIGHT









































Workin on the new vw bug next


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2010, 08:56 PM~19347928
> *alright guys, yall can thank Nate for this.  We chatted on the phone tonight and this was brought up to build.  thanks again Nate for the rims and the idea..sorta :biggrin:
> Quad Cab Dodge Ram 4X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, i did go the low route to see what it would look like.  Believe me, im likin it up in the air more myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad part is, i even cut the fenders to lay out on 24"s  :uh:  oh well.  guess ill have a jacked up dodge that still will clear 24"s  LOL
> *




slammed you are blowing my mind... i wish i had the creativity to come up with the things you can create


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Wow! That dodge is looking awesome, but I think you should slam it lol. 

And welcome ripgabby08! I'm here too, and the 65 looks great, been wanting to see that one done!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 17 2010, 02:46 AM~19350092
> *THANKS FOR THE WELCOME  HERES MY FINISHED 65 AS OF TONIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workin on the new vw bug next
> *


man that's clean, WELCOME TO DRAG-LO.


:biggrin: HAY BRIAN u need to slam that dodge.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit. how bout this. i find me another 2 dodges and make a lowered one? Last night while i was thinkin on which way i want it to go i decided imma try and build a diesel engine from scrap engines i got lyin around. Im gonna use the pete 359 as a reference. Gonna see just how much of a dman pain this can really be.
If that dont come out to be like i want it, then yeah, ill consider the slammed route.


Welcome to the Club Brad. Good to have ya in Drag Lo Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08

Thanks guys glad you like it...

But id leave that dodge in the sky


----------



## Twisted Toyz

i need a 2nd gen s10 cab so i can build a extended cab dime let me kno if u or u kno someone that has one they r willing to part with.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Welcome to the club Ripgabby08. I really like the 65 bro. Clean as phawking HELL!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

matt that looks sick im lovin the leaves...brian only reason id go low is because the raised fenders are pointless high and ripgabby i like that 65 looks good
heres some progress on my project


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 17 2010, 01:20 PM~19351828
> *matt that looks sick im lovin the leaves...brian only reason id go low is because the raised fenders are pointless high and ripgabby i like that 65 looks good
> heres some progress on my project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SHIT YEA Jake! Looks killer bro. 


and Bri, I agree with the fenders already cut, slam the bitch. doesnt look right with tucking fenders on a lifter. just my .02


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alrighty..its getting slammed.

on a second note..anyone have some fenders thatll fit a Jeep Honcho? ill make a ext cab version and lift it instead, since i got 2 of those old kits. Either that or wait on it. 

Jake, your killin it seriously man. :biggrin: my creativity isnt nearly that on par anymore. I need to bury myself into a project and stick with it.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 17 2010, 11:20 AM~19351828
> *matt that looks sick im lovin the leaves...brian only reason id go low is because the raised fenders are pointless high and ripgabby i like that 65 looks good
> heres some progress on my project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick sick :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 17 2010, 10:20 AM~19351828
> *matt that looks sick im lovin the leaves...brian only reason id go low is because the raised fenders are pointless high and ripgabby i like that 65 looks good
> heres some progress on my project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i just realized, you cut the other part of the bed off...damnit bro. with stuff like this happening, i gotta do something just as insane.


----------



## darkside customs

thats just sick Jake!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys its takin forever been workin on the bed since the last pics i posted now i gotta do the doghouse interior and suspension and try to come up with some kinda paint scheme


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 17 2010, 10:20 AM~19351828
> *matt that looks sick im lovin the leaves...brian only reason id go low is because the raised fenders are pointless high and ripgabby i like that 65 looks good
> heres some progress on my project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam now thats a for sure on of a kind..looks sic homie


----------



## hocknberry

lookin good up in here guys!! killer bed work jame!

ripgabby08....welcome to the club homie! 65 looks nice! dont forget to add the club name into your sig.!


----------



## ripgabby08

Its there just dont know how to change the color :dunno:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 17 2010, 06:58 PM~19356012
> *Its there just dont know how to change the color  :dunno:
> *


shit, my bad bro, your good there! but look at my avie...you can go into your sig. and put it under your avie too!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 17 2010, 12:20 PM~19351828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Thats freakin wicked bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 17 2010, 07:31 PM~19356334
> *shit, my bad bro, your good there! but look at my avie...you can go into your sig. and put it under your avie too!
> *


Im not the sharpest knife in the drawer..lol bare with ya boy


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you can still cut plastic with a dull knife..unlike diecast...haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Dixieland found its way into the somewhat finished spot ( gotta put exhaust on it)
added BMF and the other Black metal foil on this one....around the window trim, added flat black around the side trim windows, also the trim line around the cab. did the letters in chrome silver with a brush on the 'gate. polished & recleared the entire truck once more... and...










































DixieLand Delight is now awaiting some much appreciated dig decals for it to be totally done.


----------



## ripgabby08

Beast


----------



## SlammdSonoma

kinda sorta maybe :biggrin: 


and to think i couldve ran bigger tires on this sucker.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good man, mud slinger.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice work on the Chevy Brian. That's how my trucks roll!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

ROUTE 420 is finished. more pic's in my room.


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2010, 12:42 PM~19361174
> *ROUTE 420 is finished. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam homie thats supper nice


----------



## Trikejustclownin

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2010, 12:42 PM~19361174
> *ROUTE 420 is finished. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damm homie Lookin good


----------



## kykustoms

monte came out killer matt...

i got some work done on the front i did a custom grill but im not sure i like it if i use it ill french some circle headlights into the out circle on the design and im gonna do some fog lights in the bumper the colw is cutout to show the skull and will have clear styrene


----------



## ripgabby08

Wow thats crazy as hell..! It got a name?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn Jake, that is knucking futs!!! x2 on the name????


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys i dont usually name them but i was lookin at it and the designs on the front core support made me think of the predator so fuck it ill call it the predator lol


----------



## kykustoms

what u guys think of the grille by the way?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Grill and bumper are both bad ass!! I like it. Definately an original.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I think the grill and bumper look awesome, and go with the rest of the truck really well! Lots of great work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

pure ingenious bro. You bring out of the box to a to a new meaning completely! Lovin the way this builds goin!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also guys, ive ran this across James via text and phone and i suggested we do a Dually Buildoff. He was down with it and a few others on the Drag-Lo network are ready to throw down as well...

I came up with these simple rules and regulations..and we can change and add ot take to it.

Starts Jan 1st 12:00 pm your time Ends March 1st 12:00pm.
Has to be a truck of some kind, does NOT have to start life as a dually.
Mild to wild, doors open, shaved to death..whatever ya feel ya comfortable with.
Get creative with these.

Im bringing my dodge to the table, slammed


----------



## 06150xlt

I'M IN! :biggrin: 

and like Brian I will have a 4 door Dodge but I will attempt to make a replica of :wow: 













On Jan 1st are you gonna make a new thread for this build off only? so we can find it easy and don't flood this topic?


----------



## darkside customs

Jake, that stepside is fuckin insane bro!!! Im really diggin that front end and the hood as well...
Matt, you got down on that Monte! Sick work bro!
And yea, we should start a new thread for the buildoff... '11 is definitely gonna be a big change... Im gonna start getting shit done for sure....
Im in with the quad cab F-250 dually...


----------



## ripgabby08

Ill be in on this one with a ford f350 dually and my imagination and creativeity


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for the kind word fellas cant wait to start the dually build the ideas are allready starting lol i dont have a dually thats not tied up at the moment so i might have to make a dually bed somehow ill have to go dig for awhile and see what i can come up with lol


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 18 2010, 12:42 PM~19361174
> *ROUTE 420 is finished. more pic's in my room.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


puff puff pass!


----------



## darkside customs

Well, Im tired of seein it just sit and collect dust, so here is my entry.....


----------



## hocknberry

damn you guys are killin it in here!! i want in the dually build off too....but i just jumped into hydro's wagon build off and i STILL :uh: have to finish my 720 from the last build off we had! plus i need to find a dually to build?! not sure i have one?! if i do...it WILL be layed out!  i just cant feel the lifted dually's! just something about the double tire in the rear that looks goofy lifted!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 18 2010, 06:13 PM~19363055
> *monte came out killer matt...
> 
> i got some work done on the front i did a custom grill but im not sure i like it if i use it ill french some circle headlights into the out circle on the design and im gonna do some fog lights in the bumper the colw is cutout to show the skull and will have clear styrene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


at first glance i was like...ehhh...but then agian it fits the rest of the build and i think if you throw some billet goodies behind both the grill and bumper....this front end is gonna come up sick!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 17 2010, 10:18 PM~19357769
> *Dixieland found its way into the somewhat finished spot ( gotta put exhaust on it)
> added BMF and the other Black metal foil on this one....around the window trim, added flat black around the side trim windows, also the trim line around the cab.  did the letters in chrome silver with a brush on the 'gate.  polished & recleared the entire truck once more... and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DixieLand Delight is now awaiting some much appreciated dig decals for it to be totally done.
> *


are you planning on some "general lee" decals for this?! :happysad: you threw digs name up so im hoping for something waaaay better then that! :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19364594
> *I'M IN!  :biggrin:
> 
> and like Brian I will have a 4 door Dodge but I will attempt to make a replica of :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Jan 1st are you gonna make a new thread for this build off only? so we can find it easy and don't flood this topic?
> *


im not much for mopar, but dodge has put out a sick line up lately!! and the D-dually is no joke!! you should be able to kill this easy nate!! :wow:   
as for making a new thread......IMO i say keep it here?! it will bump the page count, plus, when we did the last build off.....didnt we start a new thread?! kind of confusing, plus you HAVE to post twice just to show your progress?! i guess thats up to the PRES. AND VICE PRES. of Drag-lo?!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 18 2010, 11:24 PM~19365277
> *at first glance i was like...ehhh...but then agian it fits the rest of the build and i think if you throw some billet goodies behind both the grill and bumper....this front end is gonna come up sick!!
> *


yea i love the bumper but the grill is still rubbin me wrong i might change it but ima toss some lights in it and see how it looks and the bumper will have more to im going to add plastic on the bottom and have a built in air dam kinda like a ground effects bumper...i should have more progress sometime tomorrow


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 16 2010, 08:56 PM~19347928
> *alright guys, yall can thank Nate for this.  We chatted on the phone tonight and this was brought up to build.  thanks again Nate for the rims and the idea..sorta :biggrin:
> Quad Cab Dodge Ram 4X4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, i did go the low route to see what it would look like.  Believe me, im likin it up in the air more myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bad part is, i even cut the fenders to lay out on 24"s  :uh:  oh well.  guess ill have a jacked up dodge that still will clear 24"s  LOL
> *


throw on some running boards and it will help the lowered look! it wont be body dropped, but a big looong truck laid out!


----------



## kykustoms

brian for that dodge could always do 2 frames one high one low lol


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps on my monty carlow---KY that truck is killer, man the hood, grill, and bumper, HELL THE WHOLE TRUCK is bad ass. man what color or colors ya thinking onit.
AND HELL YEAH COUNT ME IN ON THIS DUALLY BUILD OFF. im going with an X-cab dually, i might make into a 4-door, but i just might leave it X-cabed, i don't know yet but im ready just waiting on the First now.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2010, 11:33 PM~19364224
> *Also guys, ive ran this across James via text and phone and i suggested we do a Dually Buildoff.  He was down with it and a few others on the Drag-Lo network are ready to throw down as well...
> 
> I came up with these simple rules and regulations..and we can change and add ot take to it.
> 
> Starts Jan 1st 12:00 pm your time Ends March 1st 12:00pm.
> Has to be a truck of some kind, does NOT have to start life as a dually.
> Mild to wild, doors open, shaved to death..whatever ya feel ya comfortable with.
> Get creative with these.
> 
> Im bringing my dodge to the table, slammed
> *


 :0 Makes me wish I was in Drag-Lo just to get in on the buildoff.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sweetness with this dually buildoff. Im likin how this is comin together already with the club. I mean, i was sittin there last nite thinkin...all these badasses on here buildin low-low's but not one single tow pig to pull any of em... so why the hell not right?

Im slamming mine, after lookin at it...i can lay mine flat out on a set of my semi rims. :biggrin: And i forgot i used the hood to make a ram air version..so i got a mod for it already made! :biggrin: 

Plus, i could go with the dodge or...the F350 ford that i got from Jeral..a working rollback :0 :biggrin: but since the dodge is so much more different than a run of the mill ford...why not. Gonna grab life by the horns!

Grim..were always takin in members? Whenever your ready bro!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Oh dam I'm also going to be in on this dually build off. I need to find a kit, but I got some good plans, might even lift it lol. I need a tow rig for my 81 bronco.

I'll let ya know when I find a kit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 18 2010, 11:27 PM~19365289
> *are you planning on some "general lee" decals for this?! :happysad: you threw digs name up so im hoping for something waaaay better then that! :0
> *



yeah dig's got some stuff lined up for this thing...yall just gotta wait on the digg! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 18 2010, 10:33 PM~19364964
> *Well, Im tired of seein it just sit and collect dust, so here is my entry.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is lookin sweet as hell James. Ive thought of doin that with a few i have here but...can wait now, i wanna see what you do.

And heres my entry..clear wheels/tires & all.
























:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 18 2010, 11:21 PM~19365264
> *damn you guys are killin it in here!! i want in the dually build off too....but i just jumped into hydro's wagon build off and i STILL  :uh: have to finish my 720 from the last build off we had! plus i need to find a dually to build?! not sure i have one?! if i do...it WILL be layed out!  i just cant feel the lifted dually's! just something about the double tire in the rear that looks goofy lifted!
> *


just wait til xmas my friend....youll be in the lineup! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 11:22 AM~19366726
> *this is lookin sweet as hell James.  Ive thought of doin that with a few i have here but...can wait now, i wanna see what you do.
> 
> And heres my entry..clear wheels/tires & all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


those wheels are wild !


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Dec 19 2010, 06:24 AM~19366379
> *:0 Makes me wish I was in Drag-Lo just to get in on the buildoff.
> *


X 2 !!! This is gonna be a bad ass build off. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

hay brian you talking about making tow pig's in this build off, i have been needing to build one, i do have a reg-cab dually in the works, i was going to build kinda a hotrod style dually towpig, so i am going to use my reg-cab dually hotrod style tow pig, man thats alot to type for a name on a model. lol ima call it my HOTPIG. hell yeah that works. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that sounds like a badass just sittin still.

I been outin the shack screwin around with some exhaust stacks, thinkin imma run em out the bed. 

And after a lil bit of research im still doin the diesel in mine..just gotta find the right kit that has the parts i need


----------



## chevyguy97

HOTPIG










this is the dually i MIGHT use for the build off.


----------



## ripgabby08

Damn you guys have some sicc duallys heres mine ima put in gonna add my own twist to it ..yeaaaaa


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Man you guys have some great looking dually's! I am going to do something different though, it won't start life as a dually, but will be once I'm done.

I'll give a hint....











...s10 dually


----------



## kykustoms

damnit now i wanna go find what ima use lol cool ass dually projects


----------



## ripgabby08

Provvvvvee it  
Cant wait to see that one


----------



## darkside customs

I think I will enter another one as well to add fire on your asses...
So the F series is gonna be slammed and I got a little surprise for you guys on what the other one will be, lets just say its not gonna be slammed or lifted and it hauls.... not just ass either.... oh and its gonna be diesel too....And it will be a dually


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 09:39 AM~19366789
> *just wait til xmas my friend....youll be in the lineup! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: way to drop the ball brian!! you may as well just stold me what it is!  :uh: :biggrin: as long as its not the snap silverado dually, i got like 6 of those! you see em all the time so i wouldnt throw down on one of those for this build off! besides, i bet a couple will show up for this, and i dont wanna build the same truck and steal someone's thunder! :0 :biggrin: now i wanna go open it!! maybe i will on tuesday since thats my b-day, and ill call it my b-day present exchange instead of x-mas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i didnt say what it was, but to make it work your gonna have to get creative tho. :0 

LOL so pffft! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Brian, if you wanna send some Dooley's, I'll take a couple. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

*WANNA TAKE A MOMENT TO WELCOME GRIMREAPER69 TO DRAG-LO!!!*

Welcome to the fam James!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 :0 

whoa, what am i like dually central now? i got like 3 of em here in cvarious stages of built. Dodge im doin, a 96 F250 ---which i havent seen another one of yet---- and a 89 F250 that jeral sold me..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 19 2010, 08:23 PM~19371027
> *WANNA TAKE A MOMENT TO WELCOME GRIMREAPER69 TO DRAG-LO!!!
> 
> Welcome to the fam James!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Welcome James.. now time to show what ya got big boy!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Dec 19 2010, 11:23 PM~19371027-->
> 
> 
> 
> *WANNA TAKE A MOMENT TO WELCOME GRIMREAPER69 TO DRAG-LO!!!*
> 
> Welcome to the fam James!!!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Good to be here.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 11:24 PM~19371030
> *:0  :0
> 
> whoa, what am i like dually central now?  i got like 3 of em here in cvarious stages of built.  Dodge im doin, a 96 F250 ---which i havent seen another one of yet---- and a 89 F250 that jeral sold me..
> *


I'm sittin on 2, ALWAYS lookin for more. When money is right I'm snatchin up every one I can find on Ebay.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 11:24 PM~19371047
> *Welcome James..  now time to show what ya got big boy!
> *


UMMM......................... :sprint:


----------



## MKD904

You guys are making me want to bust mine out and finish it...

















I'll be keeping an eye on this one...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2010, 08:28 PM~19371089
> *You guys are making me want to bust mine out and finish it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this one...
> *


 :0 

do it up bro :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2010, 08:28 PM~19371089
> *You guys are making me want to bust mine out and finish it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this one...
> *


Yikes !!! Thats smooth


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 19 2010, 08:28 PM~19371089
> *You guys are making me want to bust mine out and finish it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on this one...
> *


thats fuckin sweet!! good idea with the gmc grill! finish it up!!


----------



## 06150xlt

Here is my entry for the Dually build off 














And here is the new reworked wiring for the Tahoe frame!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damnit Nate..im needin shades.,...thats just sick as hell bro!

What was that website ya got those from? Im sure a few of us would love to get in on the lighted side of life. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

*WELCOME TO DRAG-LO GRIM!!!*


----------



## sdrodder

well since my shoebox has some missing parts now i worked on this one again today. Spent the whole day making a centercounsol(roughed in) and reworked the dash a bit but before i post it i want to reowrk it some more. I also ended up finaly filling in the huge gapping hole in the hood. Finaly that move has changed the look of the whole car. Still no ideas for the front end and still alot of work ahead of me(nothing new is it)lol









































































Let me know what you think.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats sick as living hell man..love the way everything goes together..your style of building is something of what like ya'd seen from 50-60's era..which i absolutely dig. I cant do it to save my life.

Awesome work bro.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 19 2010, 11:07 PM~19372009
> *damnit Nate..im needin shades.,...thats just sick as hell bro!
> 
> What was that website ya got those from?  Im sure a few of us would love to get in on the lighted side of life. :biggrin:
> *



Thanks! :biggrin: 


www.unique-leds.com ... I used the 1.8mm but they have bigger.


----------



## ripgabby08

:wow: those LED's blinded the shit out of me
.. it looked good when i could see it lol


----------



## darkside customs

Finally we gettin a little bigger.... Heard back from the last invite and....

*WANNA WELCOME BUGS-ONE INTO DRAG-LO!*


----------



## darkside customs

Oh and I redid the frame for the damn longbed...
Heres where its at now.... Much better IMO


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 19 2010, 10:52 PM~19372771
> *Finally we gettin a little bigger.... Heard back from the last invite and....
> 
> WANNA WELCOME BUGS-ONE INTO DRAG-LO!
> *


Thanks James for the invite. It's real good to be here with the Drag-Lo Family.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Dec 19 2010, 11:17 PM~19373003
> *Thanks James for the invite. It's real good to be here with the Drag-Lo Family.
> *


Anytime bro.... I wanna see some more work on that Tahoe


----------



## Twisted Toyz

well here is what ive had in my shop the past few days. got some daylight time finally to take few pics of it. Scooby Doo an Shaggy Mystery Machine with a little twist. puttin 26s on it an layin body, tubbin the front an rear an adding a stereo system which consists of 4 12s an 2 amps


----------



## ripgabby08

This is whats goin on in my shop...
Got this new vw bug that im makin look like the old bug filled up the back window added a split window made a pop out deck lid where the old style motor will go shaved the bumpers to make it look like all finder so i can put bumpers from a old vw and hope to find or make a roof rack and old ac cooler ......

Stock look









Cut out deck lid and window frame

































Thats just for now....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Man that bug is awesome. I think you should chop it a bit though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Wow we growin like crazy up in here.Plus over 100 pages great job fellas.Welcome to the fam to our 3 new members.
I want in on the dually build off.BUT I don't have any in my stash.Any body wanna hook a brother up with 1 or 2?Have cash no paypal though.If so pm me.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2010, 12:54 AM~19372796
> *Oh and I redid the frame for the damn longbed...
> Heres where its at now.... Much better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that frame is great! I've gotta try to make one soon man.


----------



## kykustoms

everytime i come in here theres somethin new posted...
just like it shoud be...
frame looks good james...
the mystery machine looks cool laid out lol...
that bug is lookin cool i like the idea maby try to make the lights stick out some like the og version?


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas... 
That bug is freakin sweet.... I got one of those also and had started it, but lost interest in it.... makes me wanna work on it again...


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB----Grimreaper69---and----Bugs-One---

nate that frame is killer, them lights were bright as hell
Twistedtoys the mystery van looks good slammed, i did one along time ago, but i did not put the stickers onit, but your's looks good.
ripgabby--that bug looks badass.

and i'm liking everyones duallys. this is going to be a fun build off.


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 20 2010, 10:23 AM~19375197
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB----Grimreaper69---and----Bugs-One---
> 
> nate that frame is killer, them lights were bright as hell
> Twistedtoys the mystery van looks good slammed, i did one along time ago, but i did not put the stickers onit, but your's looks good.
> ripgabby--that bug looks badass.
> 
> and i'm liking everyones duallys. this is going to be a fun build off.
> *


Thanks, brother. I'm in on the Dually build off. Got a Chevy 3500 down to get down.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 20 2010, 10:04 AM~19374659
> *Wow we growin like crazy up in here.Plus over 100 pages great job fellas.Welcome to the fam to our 3 new members.
> I want in on the dually build off.BUT I don't have any in my stash.Any body wanna hook a brother up with 1 or 2?Have cash no paypal though.If so pm me.
> *



Jeremy, keep in kind it dont have to start life as a dually...just has to become one somewhere along the time of building it.  
I was reading an old Truckin Mag last nite, and one of the mods was shown to a standard cab shortbed chevy truck..he made it a dually by slicing stepside fenders off & grafting them onto the shortbed... and its a perfect example of what im thinking with this buildoff.. :biggrin:

also was thinkin...this dont have to be just limited to trucks since our Prez has somethin up his sleeve... :biggrin: i'd imagine an elco with step side fenders would be a trick lil truck.....??..... just a thought


----------



## darkside customs

Well this was along the lines of what I was gonna be doing with the second build for the buildoff....
Except mine will be a Chevy Van....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wow: :0 

i was tryin to picture that in my mind last nite on the phone... many u need a head start of like last year for both these builds. :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2010, 11:53 AM~19375943
> *:wow:  :0
> 
> i was tryin to picture that in my mind last nite on the phone...  many u need a head start of like last year for both these builds. :cheesy:
> *


Trust me I know Im gonna need a head start, but I told myself that next year is the year that I start finishing more and doing more than I have....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i agree James. i need to step back and do more detail into the ones im working on than what im doing. Definitely more airbrushin' in the '11 year, new stuff hittin the shelves at the ShacK, possibly a website comin up for it as well.. yeah big plans on both our plates..id imagine the rest of guys are thinkin up some tall orders..

anyone.. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I was at storage today and forgot to grab my damn Dooley.  Guess I gotta go back over there tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Dec 20 2010, 03:43 AM~19373130
> *well here is what ive had in my shop the past few days. got some daylight time finally to take few pics of it. Scooby Doo an Shaggy Mystery Machine with a little twist. puttin 26s on it an layin body, tubbin the front an rear an adding a stereo system which consists of 4 12s an 2 amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





damnit! you beat me to it :angry: ive been plottin this build for a couple months now :biggrin: 

its still gonna get done for sure tho................ and nice work so far bro!


----------



## Twisted Toyz

lol sry man. i been lookin at this kit for few months now at the local hobby lobby an finally decided to get it. also i am in need of a 2nd gen s10 cab if anyone has a xtra one they r wantin to part with please pm me i need one bad. thanks


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Oh,ok thanx for the info Brian.I guess I didn't read that part.
Well, its been a while but I have a progress update on the 55.
Notch is done.I am building the lnk bars right now.








I scratched some control arms out of alum. tube and paper clips.








I just need to build an attachment point for the front wheels.


----------



## kykustoms

got the bumper done i added foglight pockets and added sides to it to bring it down on the sides and i added strips and headlight buckets to the grille to give it depth i like it alot better now lol :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 20 2010, 06:25 PM~19377583
> *got the bumper done i added foglight pockets and added sides to it to bring it down on the sides and i added strips and headlight buckets to the grille to give it depth i like it alot better now lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gonna be one sick ride !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn Fam! WTF is going on around here?? Off the internet for one night and I gotta read up 5 pages!!! :wow: 

Welcome to the fam Bugs and James!! :thumbsup: Glad you're here! 

Figured, I'd bump these up to here too so the new members can add one to the avie if they havent already. 











Also, anyone who isnt on this list and a member of Drag-Lo, please update accordingly...  

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 23 2010, 12:53 AM~19138458
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to start on the interior...
> *


I am still waitin on this! :biggrin:

Ok, now Wonderbread, you're going to start on both of these tonight and "finish" before March 1 Right?? I mean, when was the last build you finished? Oh shit, that's right, you finished like 3 before I've finished one.  Maybe I should shut up, since I am the one who cant finish a damn build. :uh: :roflmao:


Builds lookin good in here! Jake that truck is just plain insaine!!


----------



## darkside customs

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 20 2010, 05:35 PM~19378595
> *I am still waitin on this! :biggrin:
> 
> Ok, now Wonderbread, you're going to start on both of these tonight and "finish" before March 1 Right??  I mean, when was the last build you finished?  Oh shit, that's right, you finished like 3 before I've finished one.   Maybe I should shut up, since I am the one who cant finish a damn build. :uh: :roflmao:
> Builds lookin good in here!  Jake that truck is just plain insaine!!
> *


I finished 2 within a week apart I might add... lol
Yea, Matt was asking about this one also... I wanna get some bodywork done to the longbed and then Ill start workin on getting the hood cleaned up and then I can reprimer the damn car again...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2010, 09:45 PM~19378662
> *:biggrin:
> I finished 2 within a week apart I might add... lol
> Yea, Matt was asking about this one also... I wanna get some bodywork done to the longbed and then Ill start workin on getting the hood cleaned up and then I can reprimer the damn car again...
> *



That wasnt the comment :biggrin: I meant Im still waitin on this to show up at my doorstep LOL


----------



## darkside customs

LOL.... youre not the only one who has hit me up for this


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz+Dec 19 2010, 09:43 PM~19373130-->
> 
> 
> 
> well here is what ive had in my shop the past few days. got some daylight time finally to take few pics of it. Scooby Doo an Shaggy Mystery Machine with a little twist. puttin 26s on it an layin body, tubbin the front an rear an adding a stereo system which consists of 4 12s an 2 amps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i gotta jack my son's one now :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ripgabby08_@Dec 19 2010, 10:44 PM~19373334
> *This is whats goin on in my shop...
> Got this new vw bug that im makin look like the old bug filled up the back window added a split window made a pop out deck lid where the old style motor will go shaved the bumpers to make it look like all finder so i can put bumpers from a old vw and hope to find or make a roof rack and old ac cooler ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just for now....
> *


dude thats fukkin sick :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Also forgot to add projects are lookin sik fellas.Keep the progress pics comin.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 19 2010, 11:52 PM~19372771
> *Finally we gettin a little bigger.... Heard back from the last invite and....
> 
> WANNA WELCOME BUGS-ONE INTO DRAG-LO!
> *


 :0 bugs has been hangin around for a while now! good to see the invite finally happen!! WELCOME BUGS!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 19 2010, 11:54 PM~19372796
> *Oh and I redid the frame for the damn longbed...
> Heres where its at now.... Much better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  looks good james! im likin it!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 20 2010, 04:25 PM~19377583
> *got the bumper done i added foglight pockets and added sides to it to bring it down on the sides and i added strips and headlight buckets to the grille to give it depth i like it alot better now lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeszir! that does look a lot better! any plans for billet goodies?! you use ricer body kit parts for the bumper pieces?! looks good!


----------



## kykustoms

hock i didnt use any kit parts its all styrene...heres the dash and console and i did a lil to the rollpan sorry for bad pics had to use my fone cam batteries died lol


----------



## ripgabby08

rollinoldskoo..thanks homie ..and yea im putting on the lights from a older bug on here ..everything is gonna be from a old bug but the body ....
thanks you guys :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 20 2010, 09:11 PM~19380108
> *hock i didnt use any kit parts its all styrene...heres the dash and console and i did a lil to the rollpan sorry for bad pics had to use my fone cam batteries died lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All of these random shots look great, but I want to see a mock up pic with a set of wheels...


----------



## kykustoms

thanks and here you go mkd ill get some better pics when i get some batteries


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 20 2010, 06:34 PM~19378582
> *Damn Fam! WTF is going on around here?? Off the internet for one night and I gotta read up 5 pages!!! :wow:
> 
> Welcome to the fam Bugs and James!! :thumbsup: Glad you're here!
> 
> Figured, I'd bump these up to here too so the new members can add one to the avie if they havent already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, anyone who isnt on this list and a member of Drag-Lo, please update accordingly...
> 
> darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
> Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
> Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
> 06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
> chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
> bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
> [LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
> hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
> coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
> SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
> kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky
> *




woo im the only aussie 


and welcome guys


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 20 2010, 10:28 PM~19380310
> *thanks and here you go mkd ill get some better pics when i get some batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BOOM baby, that shit is gangster as hell.
:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 20 2010, 01:32 PM~19375756
> *Jeremy, keep in kind it dont have to start life as a dually...just has to become one somewhere along the time of building it.
> I was reading an old Truckin Mag last nite, and one of the mods was shown to a standard cab shortbed chevy truck..he made it a dually by slicing stepside fenders off & grafting them onto the shortbed...  and its a perfect example of what im thinking with this buildoff.. :biggrin:
> 
> also was thinkin...this dont have to be just limited to trucks since our Prez has somethin up his sleeve... :biggrin:  i'd imagine an elco with step side fenders would be a trick lil truck.....??.....  just a thought
> *


it was funny that you said this, i have a truck that i turned into a dually along time ago,as u can see from all the dust onit. lol, just had to post up these pic's of it, just one of those models that ya just can't come up with anything to do to it. so this is what i built. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got a little more done on this.... 
Fabbed up a rollpan for the back and had to cut out a good portion of the interior for it to fit around the frame. as well as cut out the center console. I have started making a custom console as well as fill the extended cab area with a custom sub enclosure. And wanted to give a little retro styling by throwing a 59/60 Impala dash in the mix... Fits almost perfect, just need to add some styrene to the gaps near the windshield...


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2010, 11:49 PM~19382016
> *Got a little more done on this....
> Fabbed up a rollpan for the back and had to cut out a good portion of the interior for it to fit around the frame. as well as cut out the center console. I have started making a custom console as well as fill the extended cab area with a custom sub enclosure. And wanted to give a little retro styling by throwing a 59/60 Impala dash in the mix... Fits almost perfect, just need to add some styrene to the gaps near the windshield...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good homie...what rims are those??


----------



## chevyguy97

man that truck is lookn good james. and that dash fit perfect. just keep on keeping on.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good james the dash does look good in it


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas... those are Pegasus 23" centerlines...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah, thats a good example of what if....

nicely done, and if i had it it wouldve been stretched with dually fenders probably.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

take this:









and then this:









consider both these as my buildoff duallys. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

got started on the suspension on the rear


----------



## darkside customs

Jesus!!!!!! Damn thats sick!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 21 2010, 02:49 AM~19382016
> *Got a little more done on this....
> Fabbed up a rollpan for the back and had to cut out a good portion of the interior for it to fit around the frame. as well as cut out the center console. I have started making a custom console as well as fill the extended cab area with a custom sub enclosure. And wanted to give a little retro styling by throwing a 59/60 Impala dash in the mix... Fits almost perfect, just need to add some styrene to the gaps near the windshield...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any special trick to frenching the plate Wonderbread? I would like to add some to different builds :biggrin: Advice would be helpful  Thanks!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Styrene and a dremel. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

id imagine he probably took a license plate off a decal sheet, drew around it with a sharpie, cut that out cleanly, then capped the back of the tailgate with styrene & then added the plate to the backing of the tailgate....


or thats how i'd do it.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 21 2010, 05:51 PM~19387679
> *got started on the suspension on the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 

this looks even more crazy in this size..i saw a glimpse via a text and bout swerved into a damn ditch checkin it out...


----------



## kykustoms

lol i needa figure out some type of bottom bars or a wishbone then i gotta do somethin with the front and the interior then it will be ready for its first primer


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 21 2010, 06:51 PM~19387679
> *got started on the suspension on the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man when do you sleep. man that shit is so SICK. great job.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2010, 07:04 PM~19388796
> *id imagine he probably took a license plate off a decal sheet, drew around it with a sharpie, cut that out cleanly, then capped the back of the tailgate with styrene & then added the plate to the backing of the tailgate....
> or thats how i'd do it.....
> *


Thats exactly how I did it....


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 20 2010, 08:49 PM~19382016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


reminds me of a slammed black crew cab with the 61 impala interior i saw in a mag once...

found some pics....

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?...read!/page4


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 21 2010, 08:23 PM~19388988
> *man when do you sleep. man that shit is so SICK. great job.
> *


i sleep sometimes but i dream of mods to do lmao :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 21 2010, 06:51 PM~19387679
> *got started on the suspension on the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 holy shit man.. that is DOPE.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 21 2010, 09:04 PM~19388796
> *id imagine he probably took a license plate off a decal sheet, drew around it with a sharpie, cut that out cleanly, then capped the back of the tailgate with styrene & then added the plate to the backing of the tailgate....
> or thats how i'd do it.....
> *


x2

I've taken one of those kit plates that attach to front bumpers & glued it to the actual tailgate & used it as a template to carve around.


----------



## 06150xlt

Lookin good James

KY - this thing is fawkin crazy lookin :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 22 2010, 09:46 AM~19392836
> *i sleep sometimes but i dream of mods to do lmao :biggrin:
> *


LOL yeah i know what ya mean. keep up the killer work onit. :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

got the window post built for my reg-cab chevy, just tring to kill some time untill the dually build off starts.


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 12:53 PM~19394539
> *got the window post built for my reg-cab chevy, just tring to kill some time untill the dually build off starts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE!! THOSE IROCS?


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for the kind words fellas...matt those a pillars look good


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 22 2010, 02:14 PM~19394728
> *DAMN THAT LOOKS NICE!! THOSE IROCS?
> *


no not iroc's these wheels came off of a green caprice die crap. i also have a black set of them too, but no tires.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 01:09 PM~19395121
> *no not iroc's these wheels came off of a green caprice die crap. i also have a black set of them too, but no tires.
> *


box or bubble caprice?pillars look good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 02:09 PM~19395121
> *no not iroc's these wheels came off of a green caprice die crap. i also have a black set of them too, but no tires.
> *



i have the same set..and James mine was a box caprice in blue/green


----------



## kykustoms

i got the same wheels i almost used the black ones on my stepside they are from a late 80s caprice comes with black center and all chrome ones but one set of tires like matt said lol...

i got my seats fabbed up


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 22 2010, 06:48 PM~19396054
> *i got the same wheels i almost used the black ones on my stepside they are from a late 80s caprice comes with black center and all chrome ones but one set of tires like matt said lol...
> 
> i got my seats fabbed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, you're killin it with this build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

breakin it off and makin sure everybody around feel it!

do ur thang..and keep my phone all nice and warm with some damn good pics! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 22 2010, 04:48 PM~19396054
> *i got the same wheels i almost used the black ones on my stepside they are from a late 80s caprice comes with black center and all chrome ones but one set of tires like matt said lol...
> 
> i got my seats fabbed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT :wow: now those are some bad ass seats.


----------



## chevyguy97

hay KY you know the paint job on that truck is going to have to match all that work you've done. can't wait to see what ya do on the paint.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 22 2010, 07:57 PM~19396656
> *hay KY you know the paint job on that truck is going to have to match all that work you've done. can't wait to see what ya do on the paint.
> *



x2 on that, but you do realise he's got about 50 bucks of styrene sank into this one too :roflmao: Nice work Jake! Lookin bad ass!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 22 2010, 03:48 PM~19396054
> *i got the same wheels i almost used the black ones on my stepside they are from a late 80s caprice comes with black center and all chrome ones but one set of tires like matt said lol...
> 
> i got my seats fabbed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn bro! you are matching this build on all corners!! cant wait to see it in paint! :0


----------



## coleman9219

ddddddddddddaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggggggggggggggggggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

stuff is looking freaking amazing in here.. i have some new pics in my thread yall should check them out 

have a merry christmas all my bros in the drag-lo family...


----------



## kykustoms

lol thanks guys glad yall like it the paint is gonna be the hard part but i got some ideas brewing its commin closer to that point still neada do some more interior stuff and suspension stuff then primer


----------



## chevyguy97

lol, man after seeing all the bad ass stuf you've done to that truck, you said the PAINT, is going to be the hardest part. lol man that whole build was the hardest part. lol but it looks bad ass, and i can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake, yeah definitely go with that paint job you was talkin on...but diff color like you was sayin.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 22 2010, 12:21 PM~19395809
> *i have the same set..and James mine was a box caprice in blue/green
> *


comes with a really nice air cleaner too...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 22 2010, 09:03 PM~19398708
> *comes with a really nice air cleaner too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha..didnt see that part...i know where its at tho.


----------



## kykustoms

yea i noticed the air cleaner but havnt used it yet i put some spinner dub wheels on the caprice and gave it to my kids had to give it a lift but they got a toy and i got some wheels win win situation lmao


----------



## sdrodder

Got another update winter school break rocks! Got the dash pretty much in shape just got to do alittle bit more shaping. The center counsol got reworked to accept the dash. Also got the framework done. C notch in the back with airbags. Scratchbuilt the link mounts and the links themselves. Also got the front torsion bar setup to be like and ifs but set it up with air bags also. Also made spacers to get the spindels up more. Pretty much where its at right now. Wanted to get more done but ran into some issues with my model car club which included changeing the name redoing the forum and all soooo yeah. This one will be back up soon after i finish my 49 ford.




























Frame Before









After


----------



## kykustoms

that looks good i like the way the dash and console look the flow together nice


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Florian


----------



## bigdogg323

TO MY HOMIES AT DRAG-LO KUSTOMS








FROM THE BIGDOGG


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Dec 23 2010, 07:22 AM~19401330
> *TO MY HOMIES AT DRAG-LO KUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FROM THE BIGDOGG
> *



Thanks Frank  Same to you!! Hoe-pe its' a happy Hoe-Liday for you :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 22 2010, 10:14 PM~19398822
> *yea i noticed the air cleaner but havnt used it yet i put some spinner dub wheels on the caprice and gave it to my kids had to give it a lift but they got a toy and i got some wheels win win situation lmao
> *


that's funny you said this, i did the same thing, only i used the wheels off of the snapfast tahoe. and my son loves that toy, mine was the square body caprice too.
those were the perfect wheels to use, i used one chrome set on my green GMC i did for the Dynasty build off. i used the black set on my ranger for the Drag-Lo build off,after i made some tires for them, man that sucks it only somes with one set of tires. i just bought another caprice, so im using the chrome set on my Reg-cab im building now. :biggrin:


----------



## sdrodder

So well i finished my shoebox. Amts 49 ford, with 50 vert front end. Plymouth grill insert. Extended the rear end and built a kustom connie kit. The rear pan is a narrowed 56 ford kustom peice. Interior is stock. The motor is amts 49 merc with its dual carb intake and finnned heads. Dont ask where the carbs are from as i got em in a parts bin. Frame is pretty much stock cept for the bags in the ass end. Color is pavo purple mettalic from hok. Wheels are 53 ford truck with smp 59 impala hubcaps. Connie kit is from a 36 ford.


----------



## kykustoms

looks badass nice body work i woulda slammed it but thats just me lol


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2010, 11:33 PM~19364224
> *Also guys, ive ran this across James via text and phone and i suggested we do a Dually Buildoff.  He was down with it and a few others on the Drag-Lo network are ready to throw down as well...
> 
> I came up with these simple rules and regulations..and we can change and add ot take to it.
> 
> Starts Jan 1st 12:00 pm your time Ends March 1st 12:00pm.
> Has to be a truck of some kind, does NOT have to start life as a dually.
> Mild to wild, doors open, shaved to death..whatever ya feel ya comfortable with.
> Get creative with these.
> 
> Im bringing my dodge to the table, slammed
> *


Aight fellas I know that I am not a member but I WANT IN ON THIS BUILD!

RED


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That air cleaner is sick ! Is that from a diecast?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Dec 24 2010, 07:42 AM~19410015
> *Aight fellas I know that I am not a member but I WANT IN ON THIS BUILD!
> 
> RED
> *


heres what ya do, and we got a few other non members throwin up some of their unfinished or unstarted kits. Do your build parallel to our buildoff. Ya dont have to be a club member to break bad on a dually.


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2010, 11:03 AM~19410102
> *heres what ya do, and we got a few other non members throwin up some of their unfinished or unstarted kits.  Do your build parallel to our buildoff.  Ya dont have to be a club member to break bad on a dually.
> *


Awsome well I will be doin a 55 Chevy Crew Dually :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just want to wish all my Drag-Lo Brothers a happy and safe Christmas! May santa bring you lots of goodies :biggrin: 


Ho ho Ho!!


----------



## kustombuilder

Merry xmas and a happy new year from the D2S and Rollerz family. :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

MERRY CHRISTMAS DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ


----------



## darkside customs

Merry Christmas to all of you! Im gettin fucked up before I have to go to my mother in laws...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

<span style=\'color:green\'>To all of the DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ Fam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>

























from Trendsetta, his family, and the guys over at the Aztec House of Paints !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Merry Xmas from the HacK ShacK..

just one more before the FAT MAN hits my roof with his empty ass bag..LOL :biggrin: 

Dubbed the Transformer..for good reason.









































































can yall dig that? beds figured out..now onto the cylinders and 3 wheel setups.


----------



## bugs-one

Yo, Brian that Transformer is coming along sick as fuck, bro... 
Merry X-Mas to the Drag-Lo Fam.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2010, 03:35 PM~19413282
> *Merry Xmas from the HacK ShacK..
> 
> just one more before the FAT MAN hits my roof with his empty ass bag..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Dubbed the Transformer..for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can yall dig that?  beds figured out..now onto the cylinders and 3 wheel setups.
> *


dam sonoma this truck is comeing out sssssssssssiiiiiiiiicccccccccccckkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!
wat r u going to call this truck ? the transformer :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

damn brian that transformer is sick.


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 24 2010, 05:35 PM~19413282
> *Merry Xmas from the HacK ShacK..
> 
> just one more before the FAT MAN hits my roof with his empty ass bag..LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Dubbed the Transformer..for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can yall dig that?  beds figured out..now onto the cylinders and 3 wheel setups.
> *


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Holy crap that truck is awesome! That reminds me I have to finish my f250 junker lol.

I hope everybody has a great and safe holiday, Merry Christmas!


----------



## sdrodder

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky
sdrodder/ Florian Dylinski/ San Diego, California


Also guys Merry Christmas. Hope yall have a good one


----------



## 06150xlt

MERRY CHRISTMAS DRAG-LO FAM!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Dec 24 2010, 08:23 PM~19414992
> *darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
> Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
> Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
> 06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
> chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
> bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
> [LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
> hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
> coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
> SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
> kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky
> sdrodder/ Florian Dylinski/ San Diego, California
> Also guys Merry Christmas. Hope yall have a good one
> *


 :0 we got a good list goin here!! merry x-mas fam and to ALL THE LIL FAM!!


----------



## ripgabby08

daaaaammmmmm that shit is hot !!! merry christmas to all my goons out there ..your boy got some fire coming out for the 2011


----------



## ripgabby08

damn wheres my name at on that list :dunno:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 25 2010, 02:50 AM~19416312
> *damn wheres my name at on that list  :dunno:
> *


you got to add it man, just copy it to your own post and then add your name.


----------



## kykustoms

merry xmas guys...
truck looks good brian u should make a way the bed sides spin to lol


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs- James Evans/35/Tijuana Mexico
Aces'N'Eights-Jeremy Gautreau/28/Alberta Canada
Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore/ 30/ Ohio
06150xlt - Nate Newberry / 30 / Louisiana
chevyguy97- Matt Pervin/ 31 / Arkansas
bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach/ 15 / Nova Scotia, Canada
[LOWEMO] / Ashleigh rusden / 19 / melbourne australia
hocknberry- Joe McKnelly/29/ Thornton, Colorado
coleman9219- Austin Coleman/15/ Pikeville, Kentucky
SlammdSonoma- Brian Niceswanger/31/Lookout Mtn, GA
kykustoms-Jake Fogle/29/Owensboro,Kentucky
sdrodder/ Florian Dylinski/ San Diego, California
grimreaper69/James Wastakiewicz/31/Michigan


----------



## darkside customs

Was a little bored so started messing around with another 50 Chevy...
Not sure if I wanna go shiny or flat with the one on fat whites...
Just mocked up, but I want it to lay running board...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2010, 11:13 PM~19421316
> *Was a little bored so started messing around with another 50 Chevy...
> Not sure if I wanna go shiny or flat with the one on fat whites...
> Just mocked up, but I want it to lay running board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say the one on fats gets the fender skirts, cuz those suprems dont deserve to be covered up!! BTW where did the supremes come from?! im tryin to find some for darren! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

Ill do the old switcheroo here and see what they look like.... The supremes came from the 70 Impala kit...


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2010, 08:13 PM~19421316
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did the 3-window yourself?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2010, 11:29 PM~19421430
> *Ill do the old switcheroo here and see what they look like.... The supremes came from the 70 Impala kit...
> *


shit! i knew you were gonna say that, cuz the 67 i traded for a 70 from hydro didnt have em in there! darren says the starliner has em, so i was stoked when i found one at hobby lobby......STARLINER WITH THE BLACK CAR ON IT....does not have supremes!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 25 2010, 08:40 PM~19421485
> *shit! i knew you were gonna say that, cuz the 67 i traded for a 70 from hydro didnt have em in there! darren says the starliner has em, so i was stoked when i found one at hobby lobby......STARLINER WITH THE BLACK CAR ON IT....does not have supremes!
> *


the purple one does :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

yes i did the 3 window myself


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Dec 25 2010, 11:43 PM~19421498
> *the purple one does  :biggrin:
> *


  im on the hunt, thanks rollin!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 25 2010, 11:50 PM~19421546
> *yes i did the 3 window myself
> *


didnt AMT put out a 5 window?! i thought that was a stock cab?! nice work on that james!! it looks box stock!!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 12:13 AM~19421316
> *Was a little bored so started messing around with another 50 Chevy...
> Not sure if I wanna go shiny or flat with the one on fat whites...
> Just mocked up, but I want it to lay running board...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookn good james. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Dec 25 2010, 10:57 PM~19421586-->
> 
> 
> 
> didnt  AMT put out a 5 window?! i thought that was a stock cab?! nice work on that james!! it looks box stock!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro... Just use the side windows as a filler, but a shit ton of sanding.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Dec 26 2010, 05:29 AM~19422165
> *lookn good james. :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 02:40 AM~19421485
> *shit! i knew you were gonna say that, cuz the 67 i traded for a 70 from hydro didnt have em in there! darren says the starliner has em, so i was stoked when i found one at hobby lobby......STARLINER WITH THE BLACK CAR ON IT....does not have supremes!
> *




builds are lookin bad ass fellas...... OK what's the difference in supremes and cragers? 

Reason I ask is cause I do NOT like the look of it. I know it's oldschool and all, but that's JMO. SO, with that being said, if you can explain the difference and what kits they come in, I'll find them and trade them to whoever wants them LOL. Im sure I have a few kits with them in them :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 26 2010, 08:56 AM~19422629
> *builds are lookin bad ass fellas...... OK what's the difference in supremes and cragers?
> 
> Reason I ask is cause I do NOT like the look of it. I know it's oldschool and all, but that's JMO. SO, with that being said, if you can explain the difference and what kits they come in, I'll find them and trade them to whoever wants them LOL.  Im sure I have a few kits with them in them :biggrin:
> *


i need a set. They are deep dish from a 70 impy kit.


----------



## kykustoms

i got a little work done came up with a custom wishbone setup so the rear suspension is fabbed up still needs some sanding and shit but heres a pic


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 03:28 PM~19423514
> *i need a set. They are deep dish from a 70 impy kit.
> *



:0 oh I probably have a set then.... let me go look ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 08:09 PM~19425707
> *i got a little work done came up with a custom wishbone setup so the rear suspension is fabbed up still needs some sanding and shit but heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 26 2010, 09:09 PM~19425707
> *i got a little work done came up with a custom wishbone setup so the rear suspension is fabbed up still needs some sanding and shit but heres a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Jake I like the way that frame is built bro. Nice work


Wonderbread, I have a set :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 26 2010, 12:28 PM~19423514
> *i need a set. They are deep dish from a 70 impy kit.
> *


and the PUPRLE starliner not the BLACK starliner has some according to rollin! :0 way to jack my supremes james!!   but i need a set as well if you got another set scrape?!! :happysad:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Build are lookin sik fellas.
Quik question,Anybody get any plastic under the tree yesterday?
I got the new Italeri FTC from my wife.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 26 2010, 10:44 PM~19426571
> *and the PUPRLE starliner not the BLACK starliner has some according to rollin! :0 way to jack my supremes james!!    but i need a set as well if you got another set scrape?!! :happysad:
> *



I got another set... they arent from the 70 imp, BUT they are pretty much identical to the 70 impala. i'll snap a pic.... give me a min


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 26 2010, 10:51 PM~19426641
> *Build are lookin sik fellas.
> Quik question,Anybody get any plastic under the tree yesterday?
> I got the new Italeri FTC from my wife.
> *



nope no plastic under my tree... wifey says I have ENOUGH plastic LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 26 2010, 08:51 PM~19426641
> *Build are lookin sik fellas.
> Quik question,Anybody get any plastic under the tree yesterday?
> I got the new Italeri FTC from my wife.
> *


  --i gots no plastic from the fat man--


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Dec 26 2010, 08:51 PM~19426641
> *Build are lookin sik fellas.
> Quik question,Anybody get any plastic under the tree yesterday?
> I got the new Italeri FTC from my wife.
> *


  --i gots no plastic from the fat man--  
no wait-- :0 i did get a bad ass set of hobby knifes-- :biggrin: in a case and like 15 diff blades.


----------



## chevyguy97

here is the hobby knife i got. it's got kinda a rubber coating onit, but it's got metal insides, i hate the one's with plastic insides, they always breake.











can't wait to use this, i know the first thing it's goint to cut into is my dually for the build off.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys...as far as xmas goes i got a gift certificate to the lhs and last time i was there they had the syclone so ill prolly get it


----------



## chris mineer

looks good ky


----------



## darkside customs

Junior, let me know what you want for the supremes, Ill take either set so Joe can get the other set....

Jake, that thing is fuckin insane bro as always!!

The only plastic I got was from the gift exchange... but I bought myself the 64 Fairlane and an Evo kit with 2 bodies and no hood nor frame, but I got a Mitsu Eclipse comin though...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 27 2010, 12:53 AM~19427681
> *Junior, let me know what you want for the supremes, Ill take either set so Joe can get the other set....
> 
> Jake, that thing is fuckin insane bro as always!!
> 
> The only plastic I got was from the gift exchange... but I bought myself the 64 Fairlane and an Evo kit with 2 bodies and no hood nor frame, but I got a Mitsu Eclipse comin though...
> *


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I got a new iPod and these:










The syclone is going to be stock, and the camaro is for a team build off on my forum. I need to get to the lhs, because I need a kit for the dually build off!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no plastic from fat man, but won $85 on scratchoff tickets..so thats goin toward resin to get some things in 2 part molds.

And last nite, with no propane i managed to freeze my left foot off, but the Transformer has a fully functioning rear end with trailing arms and all that good shit. Just gotta tear it back down and rebuild it to the way i want it. Heres a few pics to give ya idea what i did last nite.

The cylinders have 3 diff. types of tubings..the arms have 5 diff. types.









































































also did a 70's type side windowfor it...to make shit a lil on the wild side









also starting the dash, added to the firewall..and mockup of engine ( which this one isnt goin in it)


----------



## darkside customs

Thats just bad ass Brian!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Alright Drag-Lo brothers, I know someone was looking for a dually. I dont remeber who, but I think it was Grim. Jim if it was you, I got a spare dually promo that I cut up a little and then had some paint lift on me in the heat. The body is still perfect with the exception of the front fenders were cut to help this lay. Sooo in that aspect, if you want it, hit me up. 


Wonderbread, Pm me info for these supremes. Hock

Hock, do the same if you want the other set. Like I said, I dont know much about these things, but they are both really close sets.


----------



## darkside customs

Got the cab to the 50 Chevy painted and then decided what I wanted to do with the Corvair.... Last set of Supremes I have til I get the ones from Junior...

Wasnt sure if I would like the Corvair, but I am diggin the way it came out....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2010, 04:31 PM~19432304
> *no plastic from fat man, but won $85 on scratchoff tickets..so thats goin toward resin to get some things in 2 part molds.
> 
> And last nite, with no propane i managed to freeze my left foot off, but the Transformer has a fully functioning rear end with trailing arms and all that good shit.  Just gotta tear it back down and rebuild it to the way i want it.  Heres a few pics to give ya idea what i did last nite.
> 
> The cylinders have 3 diff. types of tubings..the arms have 5 diff. types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a 70's type side windowfor it...to make shit a lil on the wild side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also starting the dash, added to the firewall..and mockup of engine ( which this one isnt goin in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This build is gonna be a legend bro ! Great work !


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 27 2010, 05:38 PM~19433621
> *Alright Drag-Lo brothers, I know someone was looking for a dually. I dont remeber who, but I think it was Grim. Jim if it was you, I got a spare dually promo that I cut up a little and then had some paint lift on me in the heat. The body is still perfect with the exception of the front fenders were cut to help this lay. Sooo in that aspect, if you want it, hit me up.
> Wonderbread, Pm me info for these supremes. Hock
> 
> Hock, do the same if you want the other set. Like I said, I dont know much about these things, but they are both really close sets.
> *


yeszir!! i already know what they look like, but you got a pic?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 27 2010, 10:32 PM~19434477
> *yeszir!! i already know what they look like, but you got a pic?! :happysad:
> *


'

They look just like the ones in the 70 impala kit... same depth and all

give me a min, I'll snap a pic.


----------



## hocknberry

james....supremes on the corvair......what kit were they from?! i like it so for too! is it a promo?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 27 2010, 07:30 PM~19434971
> *james....supremes on the corvair......what kit were they from?! i like it so for too! is it a promo?
> *


I honestly have no idea.... I had a set of supremes from the 70 I thought, but am missing one rim and saw these in there.... They coulda came from anywhere.... 
Thanks bro.... Its not a promo, but an old ass AMT kit... working on the dash now... kept the gauges, but shaved everything else and smoothed it out... got it in paint now.... Yea I work weird, no sun and Im out with some lights painting... My neighbors must think Im a crackhead...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 27 2010, 06:54 PM~19434147
> *This build is gonna be a legend bro ! Great work !
> *


thanks for the kind words brother. With all this, you can imagine i have a ridiculous paint job ready for it.  

And guys, i have quite a few supremes layina round in the bottom of my wheel box..plus a few kit bashed kits that have me..i just gotta dig for em,. 

And James thats just plain badass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

*To All Drag Lo Members and anyone else that wants to build a Dually....*

We are now opening the buildoff from just Drag Lo to anyone that wants to build one. The same rules apply, bring one thats started, unstarted..it can start life as a standard cab shortbed and become a dually..as long as ya got some type of fender sticking out back there. Get creative with it. Novice to expert apply. Can go all out or slam it shut. Make your own personalized tow pig for your shop type deal. 

I know theres a few other of you guys that threw up some pics that i'd love to see get down & dirty on this one. Lets see who's comin to the table for this one... :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 18 2010, 08:33 PM~19364224
> *Also guys, ive ran this across James via text and phone and i suggested we do a Dually Buildoff.  He was down with it and a few others on the Drag-Lo network are ready to throw down as well...
> 
> I came up with these simple rules and regulations..and we can change and add ot take to it.
> 
> Starts Jan 1st 12:00 pm your time Ends March 1st 12:00pm.
> Has to be a truck of some kind, does NOT have to start life as a dually.
> Mild to wild, doors open, shaved to death..whatever ya feel ya comfortable with.
> Get creative with these.
> 
> Im bringing my dodge to the table, slammed
> *



replayed


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2010, 08:07 PM~19435336
> *thanks for the kind words brother.  With all this, you can imagine i have a ridiculous paint job ready for it.
> 
> And guys, i have quite a few supremes layin around in the bottom of my wheel box..plus a few kit bashed kits that have me..i just gotta dig for em,.  JAMES, SINCE YOU ARE THE SUPREME'S WHORE, YOU CAN HAVE THEM!! :biggrin:
> 
> And James thats just plain badass.
> *


WOW!!! Thanks Brian.... 

Wait'll you see what Im doin with the interior....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 27 2010, 09:19 PM~19435472
> *WOW!!! Thanks Brian....
> 
> Wait'll you see what Im doin with the interior....
> *



funny focker :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2010, 02:31 PM~19432304
> *no plastic from fat man, but won $85 on scratchoff tickets..so thats goin toward resin to get some things in 2 part molds.
> 
> And last nite, with no propane i managed to freeze my left foot off, but the Transformer has a fully functioning rear end with trailing arms and all that good shit.  Just gotta tear it back down and rebuild it to the way i want it.  Heres a few pics to give ya idea what i did last nite.
> 
> The cylinders have 3 diff. types of tubings..the arms have 5 diff. types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a 70's type side windowfor it...to make shit a lil on the wild side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also starting the dash, added to the firewall..and mockup of engine ( which this one isnt goin in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This thing is pretty crazy....Here's my little .02.... Take some little wire cutters and on the hinge side clamp the aluminum tubing down to the copper tube, this will make the hinges stiff, so the sides can be posable and not just all loose and falling...you may already know that, but thought I'd point it out if you didn't... I do this on Hoods, Doors, Trunks or anything that I hinge...


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Dec 27 2010, 02:31 PM~19432304
> *no plastic from fat man, but won $85 on scratchoff tickets..so thats goin toward resin to get some things in 2 part molds.
> 
> And last nite, with no propane i managed to freeze my left foot off, but the Transformer has a fully functioning rear end with trailing arms and all that good shit.  Just gotta tear it back down and rebuild it to the way i want it.  Heres a few pics to give ya idea what i did last nite.
> 
> The cylinders have 3 diff. types of tubings..the arms have 5 diff. types.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also did a 70's type side windowfor it...to make shit a lil on the wild side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also starting the dash, added to the firewall..and mockup of engine ( which this one isnt goin in it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is lookin cool...are the link telescopic or somethin? just wondering why the rod inside the tube?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 27 2010, 06:34 PM~19433991
> *Got the cab to the 50 Chevy painted and then decided what I wanted to do with the Corvair.... Last set of Supremes I have til I get the ones from Junior...
> 
> Wasnt sure if I would like the Corvair, but I am diggin the way it came out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the truck on the stock wheels and the corvair looks good on the supremes


----------



## ripgabby08

I got two kits for xmas a 58 impala and a 70 chevelle..well i gave the 70 to my girlfriend for her 1st kit..i had no part in this just gave her some tips she did all the work its not done its about 95% but heres what she did


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: :wow: She's awesome! The chevelle too!  :roflmao: Nice shine on the chevelle!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 28 2010, 03:45 AM~19438037
> *I got two kits for xmas a 58 impala and a 70 chevelle..well i gave the 70 to my girlfriend for her 1st kit..i had no part in this just gave her some tips she did all the work its not done its about 95% but heres what she did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: glad to see ya got your girl into modeling. she's doing a great job onit. tell her to keep up the great work, and can't wait to see what she does next, :biggrin: better watch out for this girl.

james that paint looks good homie, i like that. :0 

damn brian that Transformer is kill'n.


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 28 2010, 04:42 AM~19438229
> *:wow: :wow:  She's awesome!  The chevelle too!   :roflmao:  Nice shine on the chevelle!
> *




:rofl: :twak: eyes on the car lol .....thanks for the comment 
I doubt shell do another car tho she aint using all my paint again


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the dually im going to use for the build off, i am using some Big Tyme muscle wheels onit, i am going to cut them fenders on the bed so that i can get it on the ground. just sitting here look'n at it, waiting on the 1st.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MKD904+Dec 27 2010, 09:49 PM~19435736-->
> 
> 
> 
> This thing is pretty crazy....Here's my little .02....  Take some little wire cutters and on the hinge side clamp the aluminum tubing down to the copper tube, this will make the hinges stiff, so the sides can be posable and not just all loose and falling...you may already know that, but thought I'd point it out if you didn't...  I do this on Hoods, Doors, Trunks or anything that I hinge...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no, actually i didnt know of this tip..thanks Mike...i had heard of bending them but i know i'd go too far with it and get shit outta whack. Ill try that tho!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Dec 27 2010, 11:10 PM~19436790
> *this is lookin cool...are the link telescopic or somethin? just wondering why the rod inside the tube?
> *



yeah its supposed to be telescopic, even tho the links inside the tube only moves like 3/16"...but its the moving parts ya gotta worry bout.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok guys i gota say im sorry, i had to fix somthing real quick, all i can say is I'M SORRY, after looking at the pic of my dually i posted up, i just could not help myself, i was just sitting there looking at that dually all jacked up in the air like that, i just had to fix it, it was killing me to look at it, ya'll know how it is, so this is what i did, and it's all im doing to it till the build off starts, so im sorry i started early, but i just had to get that ass end down. so here it is,









gota say it looks way better like this.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i agree bro... glad ya did the cut.. even before start. that can be a tough mod to pull off.


----------



## chevyguy97

well i had seen you do it, so i had been watching how you did yours so i would know how to do mine if i ever had to do it. after a little mud work and some primer i think they will come out pretty good, (i hope) lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 28 2010, 03:48 PM~19441756
> *well i had seen you do it, so i had been watching how you did yours so i would know how to do mine if i ever had to do it. after a little mud work and some primer i think they will come out pretty good, (i hope) lol
> *


yeah our fearless leader asked on the phone the other nite how i did it. its really not hard once ya do it a few times. stepsides are a tad harder cuz of tryin to keep the stepside lines right up and down..etc... 

any case i gotta make a decision....lol

























:uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

i see you been working on that dodge. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..naw, not at all to be honest. the hoods been like that longer than the entire trucks been pieced together... just seemed to put 2+2 together with it since i have it lined up to be casted. along with a few other dodge parts ill be making for it. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good that dually is gonna be tyht on those wheels matt and brian you should do the ford but make it a crew...
i got most of the front suspension done today tried to make arms with the same theme but was limited lol it all moves and will steer...
down








up


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 28 2010, 02:07 PM~19439687
> *:rofl:  :twak: eyes on the car lol .....thanks for the comment
> I doubt shell do another car tho she aint using all my paint again
> *



yeah yeah, my eyes are back in my head. Seriously that's some good work though.  

Matt, stop cheating!  :roflmao: I Swear, cant anybody around here WAIT? :uh: :biggrin:

Jake, that suspension looks BAD ASS!


----------



## ripgabby08

My other kit i got for xmas 58 impala just did this today


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 28 2010, 08:25 PM~19443542
> *My other kit i got for xmas 58 impala just did this today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that some sick work i likes.

KY them arms are soooooooooo bad ass, man that thing is sick :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 28 2010, 07:46 PM~19443210
> *yeah yeah, my eyes are back in my head.  Seriously that's some good work though.
> 
> Matt, stop cheating!   :roflmao:  I Swear, cant anybody around here WAIT? :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> Jake, that suspension looks BAD ASS!
> *


man sorry but in this club starting early is a good thing. lol :0 
am i rite guys????????? lol


----------



## darkside customs

Nothin wrong with a little head start... 
Got the interior done on the Corvair...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2010, 08:22 PM~19444159
> *Nothin wrong with a little head start...
> Got the interior done on the Corvair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: i fucking hate flocking cuz it never comes out right for me!! and yet you guys always seem to kill it on a build with it!!  :biggrin: ill stick to paint,foam and felt til i can figure that shit out!!


----------



## darkside customs

Joe, I was the same way before... I swore off flocking because I used that crappy ass detail master shit, but gave it a go again using Kens Fuzzy Fur... get you a paint brush, elmers glue and a sifter and an old model car box lid and brush the glue on the area you want flocked and take your sifter and load it with some flocking and shake it back and forth to let it snow over the glue... get an even coverage and then let it sit a minute or two and turn the part over and lightly tap... once the glue dries, take a hair dryer and just blow the extra dust off... Easy as pie bro...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 28 2010, 08:30 PM~19444251
> *Joe, I was the same way before... I swore off flocking because I used that crappy ass detail master shit, but gave it a go again using Kens Fuzzy Fur... get you a paint brush, elmers glue and a sifter and an old model car box lid and brush the glue on the area you want flocked and take your sifter and load it with some flocking and shake it back and forth to let it snow over the glue... get an even coverage and then let it sit a minute or two and turn the part over and lightly tap... once the glue dries, take a hair dryer and just blow the extra dust off... Easy as pie bro...
> *


yah all i used was kens...but dont you have to paint the part the same color 1st, then glue and flock?! shit, i gave most of my flock away too! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

it should be painted close to it... but you see the color of the flocking is different than whats on the interior tub... but it works...


----------



## ripgabby08

Heres some good stuff just as good as kens..they have this at hobby lobby in all colors and its easy to use


----------



## darkside customs

2 years in the making and I finally got the fucking hood done on the COE.... still needs clean up, but you get the idea...




































At this point, Ill take any constructive criticism...


----------



## BiggC

Looks great. I need to finsh mine up that I started a few years back also.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Chris.... wish I woulda done this alot sooner, but glad its back on the bench again...


----------



## kykustoms

looks good james i never tried to do one but always wanted to maby ill try it after seein this one


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> I got two kits for xmas a 58 impala and a 70 chevelle..well i gave the 70 to my girlfriend for her 1st kit..i had no part in this just gave her some tips she did all the work its not done its about 95% but heres what she did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics please....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :boink: :boink:


----------



## grimreaper69

When does the buildoff end??? I'll be starting mine about a week late cuz we'll be moving into the new place the first week of the year.


----------



## kykustoms

i think it ends in march...i went out to the lab and came up with my entry...well a bunch of parts that will be a 80s f350 crew cab when im done lol


----------



## darkside customs

cant wait to see this


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah thats what im talkin bout gettin creative... break off some shit that hasnt been done before.

And James 2 years is way too loong to build that considering i threw my 41 together last nite and you bout flipped!..lol. Naw, its all good..i imagine its gonna take me bout 6 months to do the 41 chevy COE up.


----------



## kykustoms

yea its gonna break my heart to cut up a bronco and a short bed f150 but atleast its for a good cause lol


----------



## chevyguy97

shit i can't wait till this build off starts. i'm ready. just tring to get some shit together for it, i need a corvette model. anybody got one they wana get rid of????


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Wow I totally forgot about the dually build off! I've been gathering stuff for the build off on my forum, but I'll see if I can still find something for this one.

But Anyways, I was extremely board today, and I wanted to do something, so I pulled this kit out that I got for christmas. It's revell's 1991 gmc syclone. This is my dream car, and hopefully someday I will own one or a typhoon, so I am building this exectly like if I owned it, 100% stock. I painted it duplicolor gloss black, no clear, but it will be wet sanded and polished out. I got the chassis almost done minus a few little things like the shocks, that I am waiting on to dry. I started the 4.3, but I still have some work to do. I painted some of the interior pieces light grey, but thats it.


























Paint still needs work:









































The only thing I am not happy about right now is a sink mark on the top of the left front fender which I missed during primer and sanding, oh well. I also detailed the wheels with a red sharpie and dull coated them, but the tire needs some trimmig to fit the rim right, because it's not sitting far enough in, making it look bad to me. Hopefully this will be a quick build, because I'm moving along on this one.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 29 2010, 01:30 PM~19449551
> *i think it ends in march...i went out to the lab and came up with my entry...well a bunch of parts that will be a 80s f350 crew cab when im done lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your getting in on the dually build off, good, now i know i need to step my game up if im going to be building beside you  --this is going to be fun.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Dec 29 2010, 07:44 PM~19452836
> *your getting in on the dually build off, good, now i know i need to step my game up if im going to be building beside you  --this is going to be fun.
> *


ill be lucky to get it finished in 2 month time lmao...i wanted to come up with some wheels so i did some cutting on a few sets and heres what i came up with...ill have to paint the rim part but i hope to keep the chrome centers


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Dec 30 2010, 12:33 AM~19453914
> *ill be lucky to get it finished in 2 month time lmao...i wanted to come up with some wheels so i did some cutting on a few sets and heres what i came up with...ill have to paint the rim part but i hope to keep the chrome centers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: DONT CUT UP THAT BRONCO YET!!! I might have a spare body layin around  Let me look before you destroy the monster :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha.. we all skeered to cut plasteek up now..lol

Last night i built the 41 chevy COE hood in a matter of about 2 hours. its still rough but its there! :biggrin: but now is where im stuck..i got like 5 different ways to build it from the cab-back... box truck, wrecker, 2 car hauler, ramp truck, flatbed... semi cab with a reefer possibly.. 

just all types of ways. :uh: :wow: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

forgot the pics in the last post..so heres what i been workin on off and on between the wagon buildoff and getting the dodge for the buildoff... yall remember this lil truck right?

















Enter life #2 

Night 1
















Night 2


















And also another something for 2011 ill be workin on..gonna have the whole entire lineup of rivieras when im thru.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Dec 28 2010, 02:45 AM~19438037
> *I got two kits for xmas a 58 impala and a 70 chevelle..well i gave the 70 to my girlfriend for her 1st kit..i had no part in this just gave her some tips she did all the work its not done its about 95% but heres what she did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :run: :naughty: :run: :boink: :biggrin: u know everybodys like :boink: but dont wana say something :happysad: lol nice builds foo


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 29 2010, 09:46 PM~19454026
> *:wow:  DONT CUT UP THAT BRONCO YET!!! I might have a spare body layin around  Let me look before you destroy the monster :biggrin:
> *


yea i decided not to cut the bronco im gonna do the conversion in all styrene all i gotta do is make the rear doors and the roof extension so no reason to cut up a kit and the body is so boxy it should be fairly simple lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Dec 30 2010, 12:25 PM~19457642
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :run:  :naughty:  :run:  :boink:  :biggrin:  u know everybodys like  :boink: but dont wana say something  :happysad:  lol  nice builds foo
> *




:roflmao: Danny you crack me up! 

:run: :run: :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

started workin on the f350 i got the passenger side door done bout to start the driver door and hope to get the roof on tonight heres some pics


----------



## chevyguy97

so we are starting on our duallys????
that door looks good ky


----------



## kykustoms

i dunno everyone was cool with you cuttin on yours so i went ahead...lmao ill quit if everyone wants me to...i think we should just go for it myself 2 months gonna go by in no time


----------



## chevyguy97

o i was just messing with ya, i know there are others working on theres too. i just got some body work done on my bed and it's headed to primer just as soon as i get off the computer. lol
keep on keeping on, i don't think anyone will care, ( i don't).


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

wow some great work in here guys, still thinking about if I want in on the dually build off, got alot of stuff going on, but we'll see.

But anyways, started polishing out the paint on the syclone, but just got the roof done today. I also finished the chassis and engine, but it needs a decal or some detail painting on the engine cover thing, because it looks so plain right now. I also started the interior, which still needs some detail painting and I also still have to do the red piping on the seats, which I really don't know how I'm going to do that yet.

But anyways, it's coming along good.

I still need to get some of the finer scratches out before I completely happy with it.

































I have to tone down the pan on the transmission, it's a little too weathered if you know what I mean lol.









Look for more on this soon, because I hope to have it done just after the new year.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looking Good Jared! 

Jake, you better stop yourself now!! :roflmao: We dont want woderbread disqualifying your ass :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Dec 30 2010, 05:37 PM~19461048
> *wow some great work in here guys, still thinking about if I want in on the dually build off, got alot of stuff going on, but we'll see.
> 
> But anyways, started polishing out the paint on the syclone, but just got the roof done today. I also finished the chassis and engine, but it needs a decal or some detail painting on the engine cover thing, because it looks so plain right now. I also started the interior, which still needs some detail painting and I also still have to do the red piping on the seats, which I really don't know how I'm going to do that yet.
> 
> But anyways, it's coming along good.
> 
> I still need to get some of the finer scratches out before I completely happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tone down the pan on the transmission, it's a little too weathered if you know what I mean lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look for more on this soon, because I hope to have it done just after the new year.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


looks good nice and shiney...try red sewing thread for piping on the seats


----------



## grimreaper69

I would have had to start 2 months ago to be able to finish by March. I still don't have everything for mine. Guess I can only give it my best shot.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 30 2010, 05:55 PM~19461161
> *Looking Good Jared!
> 
> Jake, you better stop yourself now!! :roflmao: We dont want woderbread disqualifying your ass :biggrin:
> *


yea no shit but i got it in my head and had to start it


----------



## chevyguy97

i will go ahead and start a dually build off thread, so we can start posting pic's init. im with KY, i gota be building while this shit is in my head. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

this is what's in my head, and as you can tell from the pic's i got a lot of body work to do to clean this up, but i wanted to get it into primer first, i will clean the body work up later, just got alot of stuff to do to the bed. but this is it for now. just tring to see how it's going to look.


----------



## darkside customs

Jake that is fuckin gonna be sick! Start early, I really dont mind...


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, that COE is sick bro! Nice work....


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea just what i wanted to hear cause the roof is on and i saved the rain gutters the door is sagging a lil cause i havnt done the rockers yet i dunno if i wanna glue the door on or open the front to...or even just have rears opening...


----------



## [LOWEMO]

so i scrapped my s-10 frame and started again... 

it was an old frame i found out in the shed.. and i decided that it would be perfect with a little bit of work so away i went and this is that i have come up with...


































i then added a few crossmembers... 










then came lower link bars....
and it goes up and down atm 









































thats it for me untill next year


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

lol, you say that like youre packing it up for a while.


----------



## chevyguy97

door and roof look good KY.
nice frame LOWEME


----------



## chevyguy97

if you want in on this dually build off, start posting pic's in the new topic for it, here is the link to it.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19465689


----------



## kykustoms

frame lookin good lowemo


----------



## sdrodder

number 12 for the year. A quick 4 day build. Revell monogram 70 firebird. Pretty Simple kit. Pretty box stock cept for the rims(50 ford truck) and the license plate(40 ford coupe) and some flocking on the interior. Color is a mettalic red over a grayish base. PRetty ok kit cept that once you add the shacker element the hood dont fit plus a small suspension prob in the front. Overall a pretty good kit tho


----------



## sdrodder

Alright so this is the diorama car. Not really sure if you wanna call it a stocker or non stocker but here a go. 70 nova that i got that was already build as a project car. Decided to first stick a viper motor in it but pulled it back out. Build a rack to set it on, added a torn headliner, built a wooden box to put junk in, and replaced some of the painted rust with real rust. Then dented on fender, added a few wires here and there and there ya go. Great diorama car. Enjoy


----------



## FrameDragger

Builds looking good florin, Il b bak at the bench soon :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i like that nova looks good


----------



## bugs-one

Happy New Year to all the Drag Lo Family.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Didn't know if any of you guys would like these, but I'll let you guys be the judge ...........






































I dig 'em ! ...............


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 08:03 PM~19471267
> *Didn't know if any of you guys would like these, but I'll let you guys be the judge ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig 'em ! ...............
> *


 :biggrin: sweet!!


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea that orange one is sick


----------



## hocknberry

hapy new years guys!! builds and the new dually builds are lookin good!! i want to jump in, but im gonna have to watch this one!! do drag-lo proud guys!! since this dually build is an open one....drag-lo is gonna have to represent!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 1 2011, 01:16 AM~19472122
> *hapy new years guys!! builds and the new dually builds are lookin good!! i want to jump in, but im gonna have to watch this one!! do drag-lo proud guys!! since this dually build is an open one....drag-lo is gonna have to represent!!   :biggrin:
> *



Happy New year Fam!! Wishes of happyness and many bad ass builds this year 

Joe, why cant you get in on this?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 09:03 PM~19471267
> *Didn't know if any of you guys would like these, but I'll let you guys be the judge ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig 'em ! ...............
> *


I personally like custom rigz.I'll be busting out a custom Freightliner FLC sometime in the new year.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Dec 31 2010, 10:40 PM~19472263
> *Happy New year Fam!!  Wishes of happyness and many bad ass builds this year
> 
> Joe, why cant you get in on this?
> *


killer work hours, im in the wagon build off right now.....my build time is very limited!! so how bout i say....im in this!! just dont know the build yet but i'll figure it out?! :happysad: BRIAN..... if you can get me that diced 720, i may have an idea?! :0 :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Dec 31 2010, 09:03 PM~19471267
> *Didn't know if any of you guys would like these, but I'll let you guys be the judge ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dig 'em ! ...............
> *


hell yeah these rigs are bad ass, i love custom big rigs.

SD them builds are lookn good.


----------



## chevyguy97

im late with this but
HAPPY NEW YEAR DRAG-LO BRO'S.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Dec 31 2010, 11:33 PM~19472480
> *killer work hours, im in the wagon build off right now.....my build time is very limited!! so how bout i say....im in this!! just dont know the build yet but i'll figure it out?! :happysad: BRIAN..... if you can get me that diced 720, i may have an idea?! :0  :happysad:
> *



yeap..gotcha man! with it and the xtra one thats in there ya should be able to pop out a superlong 720? LOL


----------



## bugs-one




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bad ass Bugs!!! :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn buggs lookin good on the 'hoe!


----------



## kykustoms

tahoe looks good u just opening the one rear door?


----------



## darkside customs

Florian, the builds look great bro....
Trendsetta, hell ya Tony Im diggin those rigs...
Bugs, that Tahoe is lookin great...
Oh and Happy New Year homies!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

*JUST WANTED TO WELCOME GHETTOLUXURY TO THE CREW!!!!!!*

WELCOME TO THA LO HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 1 2011, 10:38 PM~19478817
> *JUST WANTED TO WELCOME GHETTOLUXURY TO THE CREW!!!!!!
> 
> WELCOME TO THA LO HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


  i kinda saw this one comin!! good pick for the club james!! WELCOME TO THE FAM GHETTO LUX!! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettoluxury

I am Honored to Join the Ranks fellas!


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to drag lo ghettoluxury


----------



## twin60

HOW TO put HYDRAULICS im a model car cuz i got a 1958 chevy 1962 chevy and 1964 chevy i need help to put HYDRAULICS in a model car hit me up piss :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

This dude's tryin to make enemies.


----------



## darkside customs

I just saw that... Hes fuckin posting on every fuckin thread on the forum the same fuckin question....


----------



## grimreaper69

Wish I could throw an old fashioned beat down. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

See, its a new year, but I have no problem giving a how to on breakin a foot off in his ass.... no **** lol...


----------



## chevyguy97

* WELCOME GHETTOLUXURY TO THE CREW!!!!!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:     
Glad to have ya on board.


----------



## darkside customs

*WANNA WELCOME MAYHEMKUSTOMZ TO THE FAM!!*


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 11:28 AM~19480476
> *WANNA WELCOME MAYHEMKUSTOMZ TO THE FAM!!
> *



:h5: Thanks. Good to be a part of Drag-Lo.


----------



## grimreaper69

Welcome to the fam ghetto and mayhem.


----------



## chevyguy97

* WELCOME MAYHEMKUSTOMZ TO THE FAM!!*
hell yeah, another great builder joins the crew. :biggrin: that's 2 today. the new year is starting out great so far.


----------



## aztek_warrior

welcome to the family......homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> *JUST WANTED TO WELCOME GHETTOLUXURY TO THE CREW!!!!!!*
> 
> welocme in to the club bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5: Thanks. Good to be a part of Drag-Lo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had that feeling you was Drag Lo material...mustve been the avie..LOL build on brother!!
Click to expand...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 2 2011, 11:41 AM~19480510-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the fam ghetto and mayhem.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 11:50 AM~19480538
> * WELCOME MAYHEMKUSTOMZ TO THE FAM!!
> hell yeah, another great builder joins the crew. :biggrin:  that's 2 today. the new year is starting out great so far.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 12:05 PM~19480560
> *welcome to the family......homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 PM~19480630
> *had that feeling you was Drag Lo material...mustve been the avie..LOL  build on brother!!
> *


Thanks for the warm welcom fellas. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

*Welcome to the crew MayhemKustomz & Ghetto Luxury!!*


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 2 2011, 12:01 PM~19481571
> *Welcome to the crew MayhemKustomz & Ghetto Luxury!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## coleman9219

just got a couple of these...are they worth it?? http://lowride2freedom.com/product_info.ph...products_id=193


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## ghettoluxury

A little more work to the crew's bed


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to drag low mayhem... ghetto that bed looks good


----------



## bugs-one

Welcom to the Family, ghetto and Mayhem.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaawd damn! :wow: We's growin like a mowfawka!! :biggrin:


Welcome to the crew Mayhem and Ghetto!! Glad to have you with us!


----------



## kykustoms

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo


----------



## chevyguy97

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo


----------



## darkside customs

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo

Keep it goin guys :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo

Keep it goin guys shocked.gif shocked.gif shocked.gif biggrin.gif


----------



## ripgabby08

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young


----------



## ripgabby08

heres my bug painted just got out the shower 








going ol schoo with this one


----------



## kykustoms

bug looks badass i like the color and looks killer on those wheels


----------



## kykustoms

i know yall got facebook pages heres mine if yall wanna friend me lol
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=131...p?id=1316628295

and someone should start a drag lo facebook group...


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 08:48 PM~19486066
> *bug looks badass i like the color and looks killer on those wheels
> *


thanks homie ..still got alot of things to add to this bug


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 07:49 PM~19486079
> *i know yall got facebook pages heres mine if yall wanna friend me lol
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=131...p?id=1316628295
> 
> and someone should start a drag lo facebook group...
> *


On top of that already.... and Ill send you a request too bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Jake, your a Raiders fan??? I knew I liked you for some reason bro no ****


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 08:56 PM~19486148
> *On top of that already.... and Ill send you a request too bro!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

> bout time for a role call to include new members?
> 
> 1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
> 2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo
> 3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
> 4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
> 5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
> 6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 08:58 PM~19486164
> *Jake, your a Raiders fan??? I knew I liked you for some reason bro no ****
> *


yea im not a huge sports fan but real men where black lol


----------



## ghettoluxury

> bout time for a role call to include new members?
> 
> 1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
> 2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo
> 3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
> 4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
> 5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
> 6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
> 7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
Click to expand...


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 09:29 PM~19486512
> *yea im not a huge sports fan but real men where black lol
> *


to ba they aint goin no where this year lol :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms

yea like always but i been a fan forever im not one to jump on a wagon cause the teams good lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 2 2011, 11:15 PM~19487132
> *yea like always but i been a fan forever im not one to jump on a wagon cause the teams good lol
> *


lol i know all about that, im a cowboys fan, and we all know how well they did this year. well there's always next year, ( man i say that alot) lol.  o'well ive been a cowboys fan since i was like 12, so ya take um for the good, and your stuck with them in the bad. :biggrin: 

but i know my boys are going to the super bowl this year................................




caues it's in there stadium and they have front row seats. lol :uh:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden.....aka [LOWEMO]... australia.... 19yo


----------



## chevyguy97

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo

come on guys put your names on tha list.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2011, 07:33 AM~19489138
> *bout time for a role call to include new members?
> 
> 1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
> 2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
> 3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
> 4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
> 5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
> 6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
> 7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
> 8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo
> 9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31
> 
> come on guys put your names on tha list.
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 - grimreaper69

come on guys put your names on tha list.


----------



## darkside customs

These are sick!!!
:0 :0 :0


----------



## chevyguy97

man those are bad asss.


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea those are so sick...who built them?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo
come on guys put your names on tha list.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2011, 01:29 PM~19490237
> *man those are bad asss.
> *


x2 !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 3 2011, 12:33 PM~19491081
> *hell yea those are so sick...who built them?
> *


IDK, I found them on SA forum.... the guy built most of them from kits, but a couple from resin


----------



## coleman9219

bout time for a role call to include new members?

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15
come on guys put your names on tha list.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I got a quick update on this:

I finished polishing the paint, I glued the body cladding on, did the decals, and finished the interior. It's now on the chassis for the final time. Still have a bit to do but it's coming along good.


































Thanks for looking.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 3 2011, 04:13 PM~19492269
> *So I got a quick update on this:
> 
> I finished polishing the paint, I glued the body cladding on, did the decals, and finished the interior. It's now on the chassis for the final time. Still have a bit to do but it's coming along good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


LOOKING VERY CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jan 3 2011, 01:15 AM~19487132-->
> 
> 
> 
> yea like always but i been a fan forever im not one to jump on a wagon cause the teams good lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2011, 01:23 AM~19487221
> *lol i know all about that, im a cowboys fan, and we all know how well they did this year. well there's always next year, ( man i say that alot) lol.   o'well ive been a cowboys fan since i was like 12, so ya take um for the good, and your stuck with them in the bad. :biggrin:
> 
> but i know my boys are going to the super bowl this year................................
> caues it's in there stadium and they have front row seats. lol  :uh:
> *



 You MOWPHAWKERS aint got NO room to talk about bein a fan!! Atleast you got a Superbowl or two or even MORE underneath your belt! and even within the last 30 years! Dont even talk about being a fan! LOL :roflmao:

Lets put it like this. Im a Browns Fan! Oh, No superbowl wins, oh the last Conference championship we won was in :dunno: 68 or 69, or something like that. 
Oh, yeah the last DIVISION championship we won was the closet thing we had to ANYTHING and that was in 89. 

Now the only thing we have under our belt is 8 LEAGUE champoinships which are the equivilant to Superbowls, but before the superbowl was established. :biggrin:
4 in the AAFC- 1946, 1947, 1948, 1949, 
4 in the NFL- 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964

:uh: I hate seein them lose, but I'll be damned if I aint a fan  But even as close as I am to Pittsburg, I'LL NEVER TRADE!!! :biggrin: Go ahead Jeffe, insert comments/insults here:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 08:40 PM~19493002
> * You MOWPHAWKERS aint got NO room to talk about bein a fan!! Atleast you got a Superbowl or two or even MORE underneath your belt! and even within the last 30 years! Dont even talk about being a fan! LOL :roflmao:
> 
> Lets put it like this. Im a Browns Fan!  Oh, No superbowl wins, oh the last Conference championship we won was in :dunno: 68 or 69, or something like that.
> Oh, yeah the last DIVISION championship we won was the closet thing we had to ANYTHING and that was in 89.
> 
> Now the only thing we have under our belt is 8 LEAGUE champoinships which are the equivilant to Superbowls, but before the superbowl was established. :biggrin:
> 4 in the AAFC- 1946, 1947, 1948, 1949,
> 4 in the NFL- 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964
> 
> :uh: I hate seein them lose, but I'll be damned if I aint a fan  But even as close as I am to Pittsburg, I'LL NEVER TRADE!!! :biggrin:  Go ahead Jeffe, insert comments/insults here:
> *


Makes sense, you're not quite in Steeler's country, why trade. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init


Im pretty sure we still have a few people left!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 08:40 PM~19493002
> * You MOWPHAWKERS aint got NO room to talk about bein a fan!! Atleast you got a Superbowl or two or even MORE underneath your belt! and even within the last 30 years! Dont even talk about being a fan! LOL :roflmao:
> 
> Lets put it like this. Im a Browns Fan!  Oh, No superbowl wins, oh the last Conference championship we won was in :dunno: 68 or 69, or something like that.
> Oh, yeah the last DIVISION championship we won was the closet thing we had to ANYTHING and that was in 89.
> 
> Now the only thing we have under our belt is 8 LEAGUE champoinships which are the equivilant to Superbowls, but before the superbowl was established. :biggrin:
> 4 in the AAFC- 1946, 1947, 1948, 1949,
> 4 in the NFL- 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964
> 
> :uh: I hate seein them lose, but I'll be damned if I aint a fan  But even as close as I am to Pittsburg, I'LL NEVER TRADE!!! :biggrin:  Go ahead Jeffe, insert comments/insults here:
> *





umm................. league championships are no where near a super bowl............. if that were the case........... cleavland and chicago would be tops in the nfl with 8-10 championships  

and im the same way, pittsburgh and cleveland dont get along, and ill be damn if i ever jump on the brownies back :0


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 2 2011, 08:28 AM~19480476
> *WANNA WELCOME MAYHEMKUSTOMZ TO THE FAM!!
> *


welcome to the fam mayhem! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 3 2011, 04:13 PM~19492269
> *So I got a quick update on this:
> 
> I finished polishing the paint, I glued the body cladding on, did the decals, and finished the interior. It's now on the chassis for the final time. Still have a bit to do but it's coming along good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


looks good i would have to put smaller tires and lower it a tad cause its all id do to a real one if i had it lol


----------



## hocknberry

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 05:40 PM~19493002
> * You MOWPHAWKERS aint got NO room to talk about bein a fan!! Atleast you got a Superbowl or two or even MORE underneath your belt! and even within the last 30 years! Dont even talk about being a fan! LOL :roflmao:
> 
> Lets put it like this. Im a Browns Fan!  Oh, No superbowl wins, oh the last Conference championship we won was in :dunno: 68 or 69, or something like that.
> Oh, yeah the last DIVISION championship we won was the closet thing we had to ANYTHING and that was in 89.
> 
> Now the only thing we have under our belt is 8 LEAGUE champoinships which are the equivilant to Superbowls, but before the superbowl was established. :biggrin:
> 4 in the AAFC- 1946, 1947, 1948, 1949,
> 4 in the NFL- 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964
> 
> :uh: I hate seein them lose, but I'll be damned if I aint a fan  But even as close as I am to Pittsburg, I'LL NEVER TRADE!!! :biggrin:  Go ahead Jeffe, insert comments/insults here:
> *


atleast ur state got pro teams all we got in kentucky is the fuckin UK wildcats and they always suck at football lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 3 2011, 06:40 PM~19493002
> * You MOWPHAWKERS aint got NO room to talk about bein a fan!! Atleast you got a Superbowl or two or even MORE underneath your belt! and even within the last 30 years! Dont even talk about being a fan! LOL :roflmao:
> 
> Lets put it like this. Im a Browns Fan!  Oh, No superbowl wins, oh the last Conference championship we won was in :dunno: 68 or 69, or something like that.
> Oh, yeah the last DIVISION championship we won was the closet thing we had to ANYTHING and that was in 89.
> 
> Now the only thing we have under our belt is 8 LEAGUE champoinships which are the equivilant to Superbowls, but before the superbowl was established. :biggrin:
> 4 in the AAFC- 1946, 1947, 1948, 1949,
> 4 in the NFL- 1950, 1954, 1955, 1964
> 
> :uh: I hate seein them lose, but I'll be damned if I aint a fan  But even as close as I am to Pittsburg, I'LL NEVER TRADE!!! :biggrin:  Go ahead Jeffe, insert comments/insults here:
> *


sounds like to me you need to get a new team. lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 3 2011, 11:54 PM~19495286
> *sounds like to me you need to get a new team. lol
> *


 :wow: :0    :guns: :guns: :nono: Wont trade my team for NOTHING.


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 3 2011, 08:04 PM~19494649
> *1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
> 2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
> 3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
> 4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
> 5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
> 6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
> 7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
> 8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
> 9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
> 10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
> 11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
> 12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
> 13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
> 14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
> 15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry
> *


 im the youngest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Well aint that nice... Im the fuckin oldest here...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2011, 01:31 AM~19496502
> *Well aint that nice... Im the fuckin oldest here...
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Dammit Scott, stop postin mcloven's secret stash on the internet. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 4 2011, 01:37 AM~19496607
> *Dammit Scott, stop postin mcloven's secret stash on the internet. :biggrin:
> *


You must be talking about the other ones.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

And you all know damn well McLovin is still in Huggies. :uh: 

Its nice to see all of us in Drag-Lo are around the same age, or pretty close to it. With the exception of the few youngins LOL.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 04:53 AM~19498321
> *And you all know damn well McLovin is still in Huggies. :uh:
> 
> Its nice to see all of us in Drag-Lo are around the same age, or pretty close to it. With the exception of the few youngins LOL.
> *


yea at first it was all close to 30 or 30 somethin then some kids lol if this wasa real club we would look like some priests waitin on their alter boys when we have meetings lmao... and godamn james i didnt know u was that damn old i got a couple kits older than me but i guess u prolly dont since they didnt make plastic yet when u was born...lmao


----------



## kykustoms

heres some raiders vs browns history for you vance lmao...
January 4, 2011 marks the 30th anniversary of The Oakland Raiders thrilling 14-12 victory over the Cleveland Browns in the divisional round of the 1980 season's playoffs. The definitive play would be forever remembered as "Red Right 88."


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 08:31 AM~19498964
> *yea at first it was all close to 30 or 30 somethin then some kids lol if this wasa real club we would look like some priests waitin on their alter boys when we have meetings lmao... and godamn james i didnt know u was that damn old i got a couple kits older than me but i guess u prolly dont since they didnt make plastic yet when u was born...lmao
> *


so are ya sayin he plays with flintstone type cars..with wooden frames & rock wheels? I cant at all imagine how the hell resin came out back then that way..lol


----------



## ghettoluxury

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 07:53 AM~19498321
> *Its nice to see all of us in Drag-Lo are around the same age, or pretty close to it. With the exception of the few youngins LOL.
> *


Just goes to show you when model sales were at a peak.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 4 2011, 12:42 PM~19500644
> *so are ya sayin he plays with flintstone type cars..with wooden frames & rock wheels?  I cant at all imagine how the hell resin came out back then that way..lol
> *


lmao yea with wolly mamouth vacumes an shit lmao :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 4 2011, 12:58 PM~19500732
> *Just goes to show you when model sales were at a peak.
> *


yea no shit when i was 16 u could buy kits at walmart for 10$ now shits 25$ and walmart dont carry kits no wonder why so many builders are old because they was introduced when you could afford to buy kits lol


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 02:27 PM~19500934
> *yea no shit when i was 16 u could buy kits at walmart for 10$ now shits 25$ and walmart dont carry kits no wonder why so many builders are old because they was introduced when you could afford to buy kits lol
> *


yep Walmart had them funky ass prices like $7.88. I just try to take advantage of them 40-50% coupons from Hobby Lobby


----------



## kykustoms

yea those coupons are nice but they dont got enough truck kits last few times i left there i left empty handed lol


----------



## dig_derange

time to build some cars!! :biggrin: jk man.


----------



## kykustoms

yea i guess so but anytime i get a car i end up losin intrest and kit bashing it lmao


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 01:32 PM~19499717
> *heres some raiders vs browns history for you vance lmao...
> January 4, 2011 marks the 30th anniversary of The Oakland Raiders thrilling 14-12 victory over the Cleveland Browns in the divisional round of the 1980 season's playoffs. The definitive play would be forever remembered as "Red Right 88."
> *



:roflmao: well that's cool!! I wasn't even born yet, but my old man still talks about that one. Also, little info, cleveland is the most recognized teams for having NAMES of games put on them. :uh: lets see we got "the drive" "the fumble" "the shot" (MJ and the bulls) "the move" when they took cleveland from us LOL, and a few others.  But I aint mad. I'll be a loyal fan. I like my Orange and Brown! 



> _Originally posted by ghettoluxury_@Jan 4 2011, 03:58 PM~19500732
> *Just goes to show you when model sales were at a peak.
> *


Well it's funny, cause to be honest it's actually a generation in front of us that started it really. I remember my old mans stash from when I was a kid. I mean it was him who got me started, and listenin to him tell me he used to buy kits for $1.50 or LESS at the local stores.... :uh: I wish he woulda stocked up more lol. When he finally quit I only got 3 kits from him, and they were all the ones I bought for him when I was a kid. LMAO.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 03:12 PM~19501702
> *:roflmao: well that's cool!! I wasn't even born yet, but my old man still talks about that one. Also, little info, cleveland is the most recognized teams for having NAMES of games put on them.  :uh:  lets see we got "the drive" "the fumble" "the shot" (MJ and the bulls)  "the move" when they took cleveland from us LOL, and a few others.   But I aint mad. I'll be a loyal fan. I like my Orange and Brown!
> Well it's funny, cause to be honest it's actually a generation in front of us that started it really. I remember my old mans stash from when I was a kid. I mean it was him who got me started, and listenin to him tell me he used to buy kits for $1.50 or LESS at the local stores.... :uh: I wish he woulda stocked up more lol. When he finally quit I only got 3 kits from him, and they were all the ones I bought for him when I was a kid. LMAO.
> *


the browns where in the playoffs...apparently you bein born made them become a shitty team...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 07:42 PM~19502462
> *the browns where in the playoffs...apparently you bein born made them become a shitty team...
> *



:0 YOU MOWPHAWKER!! :wow: 











































Yeah, you're probably right bro :roflmao: That's just the story of my life. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

fuckers, i use to play in tar pits when i was a kid. Get it rite


----------



## hocknberry

i like "THE DRIVE" personally!! :biggrin: go broncos!! dont feel bad, even though my boys flopped this year! they will always be my team!! even at a detroit lions record!! LOL


----------



## dariusmather

hey hope you guys dont mind but honknberry asked if i would post some pics of a pathfinder im doing so here it is... its got a custom front and rear roll pan, cowl hood, and custom interior pan layin on 20's and its going to have a custom fram(the one under it now sucks)....


----------



## dariusmather

the hood still needs lining up, and it needs some more filler, piller work for the doors, door jams, new glass(mine was broken in box  ) and AlOT of other work!.. haha


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2011, 10:22 PM~19504298
> *i like "THE DRIVE" personally!! :biggrin: go broncos!! dont feel bad, even though my boys flopped this year! they will always be my team!! even at a detroit lions record!! LOL
> *



You can Kiss muh ass :uh: 


:roflmao: You're funny Joe, but not as funny as you think :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice, I like that Pathfinder!! :0


----------



## dariusmather

thanks! haha this was the one i started over the summer but it pissed me off so its been sittin haha


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 4 2011, 07:59 PM~19504796
> *the hood still needs lining up, and it needs some more filler, piller work for the doors, door jams, new glass(mine was broken in box  ) and AlOT of other work!.. haha
> *


damn i thought this was a 1/20 build, now you gave me an idea!!  none the less a sick ass build!! and it pissed you off, i like to build frames...send it to me and ill trade you something for it so i can finish it?!  and BTW...you are a drag-lo memeber now...of course we dont mind you posting pics!!by all means, be a post whore and show us ALL you got darius!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2011, 11:19 PM~19505077
> *damn i thought this was a 1/20 build, now you gave me an idea!!   none the less a sick ass build!! and it pissed you off, i like to build frames...send it to me and ill trade you something for it so i can finish it?!  and BTW...you are a drag-lo memeber now...of course we dont mind you posting pics!!by all means, be a post whore and show us ALL you got darius!! :biggrin:
> *




:0 Welcome to the fam Bro!


----------



## dariusmather

what idea??? haha... ill think about it but ive been messin with it some what haha... i am!!!!???? nice! haha when do i start? haha glad, no wait honord to be a member! thanks a hell of alot!!


----------



## dariusmather

ill try and take pics of the stuff im tryin to build haha


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 08:27 PM~19505156
> *:0 Welcome to the fam Bro!
> *


 :0 fuckin shit!! did i post wrong here?! i swear i saw darius as a new drag low member?! fuck guys my bad. i think i jumped the gun!! :uh: i think his work is a good prospect?! :happysad: STAND BY DARIUS!! :happysad: pres and vp..corespond and slap my hand later or see what you think?! :happysad:


----------



## dariusmather

thanks Scur-rape-init,im glad to be a part of the fam!!!!


----------



## dariusmather

oo damn its cool i can wait, ive always liked this club ive been fallowing the drag-lo thread for a long ass time, and the club looks like a hell of alot of fun to be in, so if i have a chance ill take it!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 4 2011, 07:19 PM~19505077
> *damn i thought this was a 1/20 build, now you gave me an idea!!   none the less a sick ass build!! and it pissed you off, i like to build frames...send it to me and ill trade you something for it so i can finish it?!  and BTW...you are a drag-lo memeber now...of course we dont mind you posting pics!!by all means, be a post whore and show us ALL you got darius!! :biggrin:
> *


HUH?!?! Did I miss something? When did this happen?
I was gonna send him an invite in the next couple days.... and I dont have a problem with it at all because he does have some sick ideas and builds....

So Welcome to the Fam.... 

So there isnt any confusion in the future.... Please, anyone who sees a potential prospect, hit me up in a pm so we can discuss it further.... I have no problem giving anyone a chance or opportunity.... I just dont like surprises... lol


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 4 2011, 07:02 PM~19504048
> *:0 YOU MOWPHAWKER!! :wow:
> Yeah, you're probably right bro :roflmao: That's just the story of my life. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 4 2011, 07:56 PM~19504764
> *hey hope you guys dont mind but honknberry asked if i would post some pics of a pathfinder im doing so here it is... its got a custom front and rear roll pan, cowl hood, and custom interior pan layin on 20's and its going to have a custom fram(the one under it now sucks)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good now finish it lmao :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2011, 07:16 PM~19504221
> *fuckers, i use to play in tar pits when i was a kid. Get it rite
> *


lmao we actin like u alot older than us just because you was in school when i was born lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 4 2011, 06:56 PM~19504764
> *hey hope you guys dont mind but honknberry! asked if i would post some pics of a pathfinder im doing so here it is... its got a custom front and rear roll pan, cowl hood, and custom interior pan layin on 20's and its going to have a custom fram(the one under it now sucks)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS FUCKIN BAD ASS!!!!!! IM REALLY DIGGIN THIS!!!! 

*WELCOME TO THE FAM!!!! KEEP IT UP WITH THIS BUILD BRO


OH AND JOE, NOW YOU GOT A NEW NICKNAME HONKYBERRY LMAO :biggrin: *


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 09:11 PM~19506771
> *lmao we actin like u alot older than us just because you was in school when i was born lol
> *


I WAS MACKIN ON GIRLS IN THE 5TH GRADE BEFORE YOU WAS A TWINKLE IN YOUR DADDY'S EYE


----------



## dariusmather

so im in the fam?!  thank you!,honord to be a part of the club i am!.. ima get workin on this pathfinder soon right after this dually gets done!.. or during down time! and ive already got 2 other projects waiting for after that ones done haha.. but again thanks for lettin me in!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2011, 10:14 PM~19506816
> *I WAS MACKIN ON GIRLS IN THE 5TH GRADE BEFORE YOU WAS A TWINKLE IN YOUR DADDY'S EYE
> *


lmao


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to draglo darius


----------



## dariusmather

glad to be a part of it!


----------



## darkside customs

Found this in the air suspension threads.... thought it looked pretty sick although I prefer these on spokes....

















[/quote]


----------



## darkside customs

One more for the night and Im out....


----------



## kykustoms

i love the expidition but that malibu looks badass laid out on the stock wheels


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Phawkin Honkyberry :uh: Do your research first!!! :roflmao: j/p Joe, I can see where the mistake could be made. Being that we have the Drag-Lo build off open to everyone, and then a lot of new members joining, it could happen. I thought you were just welcoming him that day like you and James had already talked about it.

Either way, Welcome to the fam again Darius! Make sure you add your name and such to the Roll call list. Look through the last few pages up around 119 or 120 or so.  and there are a few tags spread out throughout the thread you can add up to your avatar as well.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2011, 01:14 AM~19506816
> *I WAS MACKIN ON GIRLS IN THE 5TH GRADE BEFORE YOU WAS A TWINKLE IN YOUR DADDY'S EYE
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: Stop lying, you was only in Kindergarten when I was a twinkle :roflmao: :roflmao: Your ass may be a "relic" but you aint pre-historic! 

Them boys over in Down2Scale are the Dinosaurs!! just playin fellas.  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome to the club DARIUSMATHERS gald to have ya with us. and your pathy looks bad ass.


----------



## dariusmather

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.)darius mather - minneapolis, MN, 16 yo, dariusmather

im on the list!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 04:18 AM~19508247
> *i love the expidition but that malibu looks badass laid out on the stock wheels
> *



:twak: Excursion. And i agree on the malibu.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 5 2011, 07:25 AM~19508816
> *1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
> 2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
> 3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
> 4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
> 5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
> 6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
> 7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
> 8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
> 9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
> 10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
> 11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
> 12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
> 13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
> 14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
> 15.)darius mather - minneapolis, MN, 16 yo, dariusmather
> 
> im on the list!
> *


is this everyone???? if not please put your name on this list. looks like we got a lot of great builders here. clubs growing. :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted Toyz

here is few pics of my real truck im building

















an here is rendering similar to what it will look like when its done


----------



## Twisted Toyz

alritey now back to the models. i finally finished the mystery machine an i got a 66 nova drag car over the holidays an finished it as well so here is some pics of both

the mystery machine build

















































































the nova


----------



## Twisted Toyz

got bored an took some pics of 2 of my drag cars ive built. the 66 nova an 55 nomad. also had a snow day christmas an went playin with couple the 4x4s lol


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 06:30 AM~19508826
> *:twak:  Excursion. And i agree on the malibu.
> *


lmao yea i see that now was up way too late doin my dash for the dually :420:


----------



## darkside customs

builds look good fellas... Please add ur name to the list if u havent already... Thanks in advance


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam Darius.Builds are lookin sik fellas.
The ride height is finally set for the 55.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 01:18 AM~19508247
> *i love the expidition but that malibu looks badass laid out on the stock wheels
> *



X2 i agree on the stockers.

And welcome in Darius.

Twisted..was your truck not just in minitruckin in the construction section? If not..IT DAMN NEEDS TO BE! sick ass 1:1 bro!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 5 2011, 02:22 PM~19511858
> *X2 i agree on the stockers.
> 
> And welcome in Darius.
> 
> Twisted..was your truck not just in minitruckin in the construction section?  If not..IT DAMN NEEDS TO BE!  sick ass 1:1 bro!
> *


x2 nice dime if i had a truck like that i wouldnt touch plastic till it was finished lol


----------



## dariusmather

> here is few pics of my real truck im building
> 
> user posted image
> user posted image
> an here is rendering similar to what it will look like when its done
> user posted image
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thhis thing is fuckin sick! ive got a 93 sonoma sport with hunny comb wheels and a 4.3, itll be my project over the summer when all the damn snow melts off the top, im going to try and bag it to lay frame  and i got a 49 buick super that my grandad gave me...


----------



## grimreaper69

Since we're postin pics of our 1:1's, here's pics of my LONG TERM project. Eventually it'll get bagged, but this summer I may just drop it 3-4. When I get the money I'll get the rust fixed an a new paint job (Atomic Orange Pearl).


----------



## dariusmather

heres some pics of my 49,,, its rough... i wanna bag it on 20's in front and 22' in rear that low rod look, and ive already got the lt1 for it out of a 94 roadmaster and 96 impalla rear end, just need tubular a arms for the front and ill have almost all of my suspension for it minus bags


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 5 2011, 05:21 PM~19513447
> *heres some pics of my 49,,, its rough... i wanna bag it on 20's in front and 22' in rear that low rod look, and ive already got the lt1 for it out of a 94 roadmaster and 96 impalla rear end, just need tubular a arms for the front and ill have almost all of my suspension for it minus bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yea i like it i wouldnt even touch the body or paint just lay it out lol


----------



## dariusmather

haha, i would to if the rear fenders wernt crunched on the ends,, or if the passenger door didnt have a large creased indent haha its gonna be a midnight metalic blue, and some white w/ baby blue pinstriping


----------



## MayhemKustomz

What about past rides? Daily beaters, Projects?


----------



## dariusmather

the 49 was t=my first and the roadmaster came with it, then came my sonoma over last summer...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 4 2011, 10:01 PM~19506606
> *HUH?!?! Did I miss something? When did this happen?
> I was gonna send him an invite in the next couple days.... and I dont have a problem with it at all because he does have some sick ideas and builds....
> 
> So Welcome to the Fam....
> 
> So there isnt any confusion in the future.... Please, anyone who sees a potential prospect, hit me up in a pm so we can discuss it further.... I have no problem giving anyone a chance or opportunity.... I just dont like surprises... lol
> *


my bad james, i thought i had seen an earlier post with darius already invited!?  so i thought he was already IN drag-lo?! well....i guess he is now! :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.)darius mather - minneapolis, MN, 16 yo, dariusmather
16.) Joe McKnelly-Thornton, CO 30 yo---hocknberry

:happysad: im on the list AGAIN!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I guess I'll show my ride also.


















99 Sonoma, which I might be dropping 3/3 and 17inch American racing rims if I get the cash and I can get it cheap. I'm NOT bagging it, EVER lol. I love bagged rides, but eventually I'm going to be doing a v8 swap(350) and other stuff. That front plate is gone btw, hated it.

I mainly love this truck because it's my first car and I LOVE the color, it looks like different colors in different light, like light brown, dark brown and even purple in the direct sun lol.

Now I need to get back to the models haha.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2011, 10:06 PM~19514668
> *1.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustums
> 2.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
> 3.) darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
> 4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
> 5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
> 6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
> 7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
> 8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
> 9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
> 10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
> 11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
> 12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
> 13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
> 14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
> 15.)darius mather - minneapolis, MN, 16 yo, dariusmather
> 16.) Joe McKnelly-Thornton, CO 30 yo---hocknberry
> 
> :happysad: im on the list AGAIN!
> *


:roflmao: Hey Joe, Darius kicked you off after that whole incident. Maybe it was payback? 
:run: :sprint: 

j/playin LOL


----------



## darkside customs

lol. Its all good joe!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:17 PM~19514830
> *lol. Its all good joe!
> *



Sup whitebread? Where you bee? Yeah that's right I said Bee! BISH!! :roflmao: 

You just got up didnt you?? :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

My old Dakota. Bagged and shaved.








Old 83 Cutlass.
















Old Grand Prix








And the current Family man van. And i said i would never buy a MiniVan.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 10:28 PM~19514964
> *And the current Family man van. And i said i would never buy a MiniVan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HAHAHA LOok at the GOober mobile! :roflmao: You didnt HAVE to buy that :tongue: You coulda bought one of these :biggrin: Holds just as many and will take you more places.... LOL 










j/p  if it works it works right? 

just hope to make mine look like this one day


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 07:09 PM~19514715
> *:roflmao: Hey Joe, Darius kicked you off after that whole incident. Maybe it was payback?
> :run:  :sprint:
> 
> j/playin LOL
> *


LOL if anything, my lil blunder helped him out?! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 06:20 PM~19514866
> *Sup whitebread? Where you bee? Yeah that's right I said Bee! BISH!! :roflmao:
> 
> You just got up didnt you?? :wow:
> *


sup bro, just got done with work.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 10:35 PM~19515034
> *HAHAHA LOok at the GOober mobile! :roflmao:  You didnt HAVE to buy that :tongue:  You coulda bought one of these :biggrin: Holds just as many and will take you more places.... LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/p  if it works it works right?
> 
> just hope to make mine look like this one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bet i get better gas mileage than you. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:38 PM~19515082
> *sup bro, just got done with work.
> *



:0 You gots a JOB? shit I thought all you people living out west were rich?!?! I mean, all you guys got fancy houses, and nice cars, and stuff right?

 I was hoping to get a hook up and live in somebodies basement out there.... get rid of this PHAWKING cold shit!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 10:41 PM~19515108
> *Bet i get better gas mileage than you.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: Yeah, you do, but I bet I could drive over the curb without scuffin the paint lol.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 10:45 PM~19515162
> *:roflmao: Yeah, you do, but I bet I could drive over the curb without scuffin the paint lol.
> *


Mine is lower than yours. :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 10:49 PM~19515214
> *Mine is lower than yours.  :biggrin:  :nono:
> *




:roflmao: We could go all night, but I cant, cause I gotta hit the pillow in about 40. :uh: why did they decide to make a job start early in the morning? :uh:


----------



## dariusmather

i kicked someone off?? lol what???!!!??? sorry!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 5 2011, 10:54 PM~19515285
> *i kicked someone off?? lol what???!!!??? sorry!!!
> *



LOL it's cool D. You just didnt find the latest list and cut joe's update off! Nothing big, I'm just busting his balls. :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 10:52 PM~19515268
> *:roflmao:  We could go all night, but I cant, cause I gotta hit the pillow in about 40. :uh: why did they decide to make a job start early in the morning? :uh:
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

id post my project but i got no pics but its an 87 blazer im doin the 3.4 swap out of a 95 camaro and its 5speed...its on 18" eagle alloy wheels and i got most of the shit to bag the front...its not runnin yet because i need parts and work has been too slow to spend money on it lol the daily is a 97 crown vic


----------



## darkside customs

thats why i got a 4 bedroom pad in tijuana. 200 bucks a month for the mortgage. The commute to work can be hell tho


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 10:58 PM~19515349
> *id post my project but i got no pics but its an 87 blazer im doin the 3.4 swap out of a 95 camaro and its 5speed...its on 18" eagle alloy wheels and i got most of the shit to bag the front...its not runnin yet because i need parts and work has been too slow to spend money on it lol the daily is a 97 crown vic
> *


 :uh: Why the 3.4?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 08:00 PM~19515383
> *:uh:  Why the 3.4?
> *


cause it had a 2.8 that was bout to blow and i got it for 100$ and my buddy had a wrecked camaro and its a direct replacment because the 3.4 is a bored and stroked 2.8 im in the middle of puttin all the stock 2.8 shit on the 3.4 block...its suposed to be good for like 30-40 hp over the 2.8


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2011, 10:58 PM~19515359
> *thats why i got a 4 bedroom pad in tijuana. 200 bucks a month for the mortgage. The commute to work can be hell tho
> *



:wow: For PHAWKS sake Bro! I pay 615 to rent a shithole two bedroom!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 5 2011, 08:05 PM~19515452
> *:wow: For PHAWKS sake Bro! I pay 615 to rent a shithole two bedroom!
> *


godamn :wow: and i thought my shit was bad...600 for a 3 bed room and a garage and carport


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 08:00 PM~19515383
> *:uh:  Why the 3.4?
> *


  3.4 or 4.3?! i know dimes and blazers have the 4.3.....so GM made a 3.4 for cars then?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 11:06 PM~19515474
> *godamn  :wow:  and i thought my shit was bad...600 for a 3 bed room and a garage and carport
> *


no garage, no carport, no basement, no NOTHING but kitchen dining room, living room and two bedrooms and one bath upstairs.


----------



## kykustoms

yea 3.4 its a common swap on s10forum


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Yeah they were put in the camaro and firefirds along with the 3.8 and among a host of other things from GM.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2011, 08:08 PM~19515486
> * 3.4 or 4.3?! i know dimes and blazers have the 4.3.....so GM made a 3.4 for cars then?! :happysad:
> *


it was only in 93-95 camaros and there was a fwd version that has the starter on the oposite side


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I really wish I knew more about photoshop or whatever it is you guys do with the photos cause I'd edit this photo so it said modeling instead of coloring. phawkin pic cracks me up though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 11:10 PM~19515512
> *yea 3.4 its a common swap on s10forum
> *


I can honestly say i have never heard or seen anyone put that motor in a s-10. Usually its ditch the 2.2 for the 4.3 and ditch the 4.3 for a 350


----------



## kykustoms

it was a 2.8 first then they stroked it to 3.1 then bored it to 3.4 i think the 3.8 is different all together


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 11:12 PM~19515545
> *it was a 2.8 first then they stroked it to 3.1 then bored it to 3.4 i think the 3.8 is different all together
> *



:yes: Thats the good GM v6 motor for the w-body platform.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 5 2011, 08:12 PM~19515529
> *I can honestly say i have never heard or seen anyone put that motor in a s-10. Usually its ditch the 2.2 for the 4.3 and ditch the 4.3 for a 350
> *


i was plannin on somethin diff but my friend wrecked his camaro and i read about the swap and its different than the norm and will gain a lil power and not be a gas guzzler lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 08:11 PM~19515523
> *it was only in 93-95 camaros and there was a fwd version that has the starter on the oposite side
> *


so if thats in line with the 2.8!? :banghead: :barf: that 2.8 is a real shit bag! i never owned one, but everyone i know that has, has had the same luck?! either way, its your ride, do it up big dog!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 5 2011, 11:10 PM~19515512
> *yea 3.4 its a common swap on s10forum
> *



I used to have a 2000 malibu that had the 3.1 v6 in it. Oh, back before the kids.... when I was single and had money and nice cars. :happysad:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Yea I haven't heard of that 3.4 swap before either, and I'm on s10 forum but what ever. No matter what is that it's still a s-series and I love s-series lol.

Oh btw, my Noma JUST hit 100,000 KMS, and it's 12 years old lol.










I still got alot of life left on it, unless the dam rust keeps coming.


----------



## kykustoms

im just trien to hook up a cool kid hauler i sold my 91 s10 with a 4.3 cause it had bucket seats so it would take 4 trips to take my family somewhere lmao and badbowtie its in the 60v6 forum (2.8/ 3.4) on s10forum lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im out for the night fam! Til tomorrow


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 5 2011, 08:22 PM~19515670
> *Yea I haven't heard of that 3.4 swap before either, and I'm on s10 forum but what ever. No matter what is that it's still a s-series and I love s-series lol.
> 
> Oh btw, my Noma JUST hit 100,000 KMS, and it's 12 years old lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still got alot of life left on it, unless the dam rust keeps coming.
> *


KMS?! you from canada or something?! i never seen a digital speedo like that?! i got a blue 99 dime thats my daily, but not a dragger....YET!! 4 banger with 136,XXX miles and still goin strong! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Brian , I tried to find you on facebook, but couldnt find you.... 
You and anyone else that wants to add me can find me at [email protected]


----------



## Twisted Toyz

no that wasnt my truk in the newest mini truckin but i sure wish it was his motor is little smaller then mine but he has little more power with the super charger mines just sittin on the carb. i hope to have the truck bak runnin by april for show in morristown tn called layd out at the park. an if all goes as planned i hope to debute it in july at a showed called southeast showdown in anderson sc


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 5 2011, 10:42 PM~19515930
> *KMS?! you from canada or something?! i never seen a digital speedo like that?! i got a blue 99 dime thats my daily, but not a dragger....YET!! 4 banger with 136,XXX miles and still goin strong! :biggrin:
> *



Yep I'm from Canada. I have no clue if it's different from the 4.3 and 2.2, but I have the 4.3. The gauges aren't digital, they are just lit up during the pic.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wave: .........................


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@Jan 6 2011, 12:01 AM~19518193
> *no that wasnt my truk in the newest mini truckin but i sure wish it was his motor is little smaller then mine but he has little more power with the super charger mines just sittin on the carb. i hope to have the truck bak runnin by april for show in morristown tn called layd out at the park. an if all goes as planned i hope to debute it in july at a showed called southeast showdown in anderson sc
> *


shit dude hit me up before ya go to it.. i'd like to go even tho my bagged POS dont go no mo! :uh: Could drive up my dad's 63 galaxie..always a good bet of a babe cruiser in that thing no prob.  :biggrin:

Mine at obsessionsfest a few years back

























its sitting probably indefinitely for now...gonna pull the sound equip. wheels and put that in my other car & possibly get another matching type truck and just lower it on my 20's... tired of bags & the bullshit. And nobody around to help with it either.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 6 2011, 04:14 AM~19519089
> *Yep I'm from Canada. I have no clue if it's different from the 4.3 and 2.2, but I have the 4.3. The gauges aren't digital, they are just lit up during the pic.
> *


 :uh: yah ur right, not digital, i just meant the part that lights up for the milege odometer!


----------



## darkside customs

Bump from page 2.... No Bueno.....

Started this one today.... Kinda started getting attached to the one I was workin on for Chris619, so I bought another for myself....


----------



## kykustoms

looks good james gotta love a 49 merc its one of few car kits that i bought to build and not kit bash lmao...ive got 2 of the amt and a revelle one...one i built prolly 15 years ago


----------



## chevyguy97

ya'll hope over and vote for model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1182&page=1


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 8 2011, 08:51 AM~19538444
> *ya'll hope over and vote for model of the month.
> http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1182&page=1
> *


if i could here the code in a clear voice instead of what it is an took me about 9 times an still didnt get it i would


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i may have 1 finished up tonight...depending on how well the body comes out. Tired of lookin at my 63/67 impala not being done so i have a 67 now, do up the body & its considered done.


----------



## darkside customs

im gonna be doin sumthin u wouldnt expect from me. Bought a plane kit. Gonna do some weathering to it.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 8 2011, 12:08 PM~19540183
> *im gonna be doin sumthin u wouldnt expect from me. Bought a plane kit. Gonna do some weathering to it.
> *


i got a a couple plane kits and a tank kit i i got as a door prize and a raffle item at a show years ago...they are still in the box i might try one of them some day lol


----------



## FrameDragger

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 8 2011, 11:08 AM~19540183
> *im gonna be doin sumthin u wouldnt expect from me. Bought a plane kit. Gonna do some weathering to it.
> *


Hahaha taking after me now on the planes bro??? lol cant wait to c this :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit i was into planes long before i ever even did a model car. The one i enjoyed most was the F-14 Tomcat with adjustable wings kit.. big mofo too! So is the C-130 kit huge ass plane!

Anyways.. kinda bored and wanting to let the other guys catch up on the dually buildoff..not losing interest on it, just gathering other parts for it  . While thats sittin off to the side, i grabbed something i started last spring and lost interest after the interior went to shit. Well this is round 2.. and by tomorrow everything should be pretty much done.

69 Camaro Baldwin Motion and a 69 Camaro z/28. using parts from both. Wheels came from James in a trade and all i did was cut some excess of the rear of the rim and use that as my chrome lip...did it all away around in different sizes front to back.









































then i worked on the engine, 427 with parts box headers, everything wired and will be doin the plumbing up tomorrow, fuel lines, interior detail etc..


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 8 2011, 09:56 PM~19544376
> *shit i was into planes long before i ever even did a model car.  The one i enjoyed most was the F-14 Tomcat with adjustable wings kit..  big mofo too!  So is the C-130 kit  huge ass plane!
> 
> Anyways.. kinda bored and wanting to let the other guys catch up on the dually buildoff..not losing interest on it, just gathering other parts for it  .  While thats sittin off to the side, i grabbed something i started last spring and lost interest after the interior went to shit.  Well this is round 2..  and by tomorrow everything should be pretty much done.
> 
> 69 Camaro Baldwin Motion and a 69 Camaro z/28.  using parts from both.  Wheels came from James in a trade and all i did was cut some excess of the rear of the rim and use that as my chrome lip...did it all away around in different sizes front to back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i worked on the engine, 427 with parts box headers, everything wired and will be doin the plumbing up tomorrow, fuel lines, interior detail etc..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn brian!! that is an awsome hue of blue!! what color is it?! that motor is lookin wicked!! good american muscle right there!! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats a boyds color True Blue Pearl..enamel :happysad: it was a balmy 37 degrees all day and still managed to pull this paint job off in a 70ish degree shop. I gotta wet sand it, cuz theres stuff in the paint on the trunk...then may respray color once more


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Whats going on here ^? Is it Camaro building time? :biggrin: That blue is badass. Been a long time since i used that color. Hell i havnt even seen it anywhere.


----------



## darkside customs

That Camaro looks killer!

Yup Wes, this plane should be interesting to say the least....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good looking stuff fellas. :biggrin:

Hey Fam, if you've got a yahoo messenger account hit me up on it. 

juniors_bowtie <<< is my screen name.  It's always on.


----------



## kykustoms

camaro looks good brian nice color and wheel mods...james you should do the plane with lowrider patterns lol


----------



## chevyguy97

camero looks killer, i love that color.
hay brian do you have the front and back glass outa one of those 69 camero's your not going to use, i have a camero i started back in the day, and i have lost the glass for it, if your not going to use it can i have it. thanks.  

or does someone have a 69 camero front and back glass they want to get rid of?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 9 2011, 09:15 AM~19546683
> *camero looks killer, i love that color.
> hay brian do you have the front and back glass outa one of those 69 camero's your not going to use, i have a camero i started back in the day, and i have lost the glass for it, if your not going to use it can i have it. thanks.
> 
> or does someone have a 69 camero front and back glass they want to get rid of?
> *


 ill have to check for sure but i think i only have 1 set. Could be wrong tho.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I'm also working on a camaro since I have to strip the paint on the syclone  

I desided to start Revells 02 camaro for the build off on my forum.

So I am using the ls1 from the revell 98 trans am, bascily because it's the same engine in this kit and it's already painted in stockish colors, and also because I'm saving the unbuilt ls1 for a protouring project thats coming up after this build. I finished sanding off the copyright info on the chassis and I have to finish the rear wheel wells I cut out the tubs for the new camaro rims. I'm also working on getting that front bumper to look better from the way it came in the box, because it fits pretty bad.


























































Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 9 2011, 10:44 AM~19546799
> *ill have to check for sure but i think i only have 1 set.  Could be wrong tho.
> *


cool, the windshield is the main one i need, i can probley make a back glass outa some clear plastic i have, but the windshield is the problem.
thanks. :biggrin:

but if not i can always put it back in the box and come back to it later on, if i ever come across a windshield. :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i looked in the box and nada...not sure where the second one went. il also check my clear parts bin..got a ton in there from other builds.  

As for my 'maro the engines nearly complete..i also plumbed in the window washer bottle...  Right now at 28 degrees im working on putting the modified 57 ford seats into the camaro tub..pretty good so far!


----------



## kykustoms

mat u can order missing parts from revell ive never done it but all u gotta do is send them the part number im pretty sure the info is on the box or instructions of models...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 9 2011, 04:48 PM~19548323
> *mat u can order missing parts from revell ive never done it but all u gotta do is send them the part number im pretty sure the info is on the box or instructions of models...
> *


Kit #, kit name, part #, part name, and it has to be a kit that's been in production in the last 5-6 years or so.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yo Wonderbread hit me up when you can bro. I got a couple things I wanna BS with you about.


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the heads up on finding a windshield, i will get the box and check into getting a new one thanks guys.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just wanted to throw this out there for all you guys. If you happen to be doing a roll back, there is a nice easy way to doing it so that you wont have to scratchbuild the whole bed.  











use the bottom of a display case, and turn it upside down  It will need to be cut down a little so it's not so wide, but it works perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

good idea on the rollback looks pretty good


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice ass rollback idea man!

yesterday for me was quite busy. The entire interior in the camaro is done. And ill say theres no paints on the panels or seats except what i sprayed to get the flocking to stick..4 different colors flocking. Turquoise and medium blue together then charcoal for the floor and sliver gray down the sides of the panels. i did touch up the handcranks with alum. paint.

























































































also added more lil details on the engine like battery wire up, alternator, window washer bottle, fuel lines, and also snagged a monster tach from the pro sportsman kit & wired it into the dash also added a p/e cassette to the dash Got to put the tail lights, rollpan, bumpers and windshield and foil and itll be done.


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian almost makes me wanna do somethin with my 69...almost lol


----------



## dariusmather

Any one got a 55 cameo body they wanna sell trade because mine got messed up during paint so I tried touching up a few areas today and the tape peeled more tap off! Truer stripping the paint and it turned out shity so now I'm stuck with finding a new body for my dually build off truck, please Id like to trade but I'm willing to purchase


----------



## dariusmather

Sorry meant to say tape peeled more paint off


----------



## darkside customs

Brian that Maro is lookin great bro....
Damn that sucks Darius about the Cameo... I dont have one or else Id send it your way....

*AND ID LIKE TO WELCOME COBRA98 TO THE CLUB.... IF YOU HAVENT CHECKED HIS BUILD THREAD OUT, YOU REALLY SHOULD.... HE HAS SOME KICK ASS BUILDS AND I THINK HE WILL BE A GREAT ADDITION TO THE CLUB.... WELCOME TO THE FAM!!*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wow: well damn 2011 is a good year for the club!

Welcome Joe..and show some of those builds over here.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 10 2011, 01:39 PM~19556487
> *nice ass rollback idea man!
> 
> yesterday for me was quite busy.  The entire interior in the camaro is done.  And ill say theres no paints on the panels or seats except what i sprayed to get the flocking to stick..4 different colors flocking.  Turquoise and medium blue together then charcoal for the floor and sliver gray down the sides of the panels. i did touch up the handcranks with alum. paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also added more lil details on the engine like battery wire up, alternator, window washer bottle, fuel lines, and also snagged a monster tach from the pro sportsman kit & wired it into the dash  also added a p/e cassette to the dash  Got to put the tail lights, rollpan, bumpers and windshield and foil and itll be done.
> *



nice work. esp diggin that engine work.


----------



## grimreaper69

Good to hear you made the cut Joe. NOW GET TO BUILDIN! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to the club cobra


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Jan 10 2011, 03:20 PM~19557718-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  well damn 2011 is a good year for the club!
> 
> Welcome Joe..and show some of those builds over here.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 04:39 PM~19558448
> *Good to hear you made the cut Joe. NOW GET TO BUILDIN!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jan 10 2011, 05:01 PM~19558638
> *welcome to the club cobra
> *



Thanks for the welcome fellas  

Yeah J,...I guess I better build something besides snappers & rat rods huh. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Build snaps if you want bro, but make em look GOOD. :biggrin: Some of the best kits are snappers.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Welcome to the club cobra :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989




----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 10 2011, 05:31 PM~19558877
> *Welcome to the club cobra :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! welcome to the fam. bro! now we got 2 joe's in the club!! :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

Thanks again fellas  

This is my first attempt at a dropped truck so,any tips will be welcomed.

I haven't seen any 70's F-1's dropped so I dug this outta the junk parts box.
I'm using the front chassis clip from a nascar & gonna try scratchbuilding the rest.
Here's what i've got so far......


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 10 2011, 07:05 PM~19559928
> *Thanks again fellas
> 
> This is my first attempt at a dropped truck so,any tips will be welcomed.
> 
> I haven't seen any 70's F-1's dropped so I dug this outta the junk parts box.
> I'm using the front chassis clip from a nascar & gonna try scratchbuilding the rest.
> Here's what i've got so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that nascar chassis is a good idea!! you'll be able to put a bad as race engine right in there!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 10 2011, 08:05 PM~19559928
> *Thanks again fellas
> 
> This is my first attempt at a dropped truck so,any tips will be welcomed.
> 
> I haven't seen any 70's F-1's dropped so I dug this outta the junk parts box.
> I'm using the front chassis clip from a nascar & gonna try scratchbuilding the rest.
> Here's what i've got so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sik build idea Joe.
Welcome to the fam as well.
For some reference pics check out extensive metalworks.
Heres a link to a pic of a 79 they did.
http://www.ekstensive.com/Gallery/main.php...d%2Fbettsy1.jpg


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 10 2011, 10:05 PM~19559928
> *Thanks again fellas
> 
> This is my first attempt at a dropped truck so,any tips will be welcomed.
> 
> I haven't seen any 70's F-1's dropped so I dug this outta the junk parts box.
> I'm using the front chassis clip from a nascar & gonna try scratchbuilding the rest.
> Here's what i've got so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still need to get me one of these kits. I know you got a stash of em. :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

welcome cobra!


----------



## dariusmather

i want one of them 74 ford kits to! i gotta do a replica of my dads old truck it was red on 33 tall tires and it was called swamp thing


----------



## chevyguy97

* WELCOME TO DRAG-LO COBRA98!*


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 10 2011, 05:44 PM~19557415
> *Any one got a 55 cameo body they wanna sell trade because mine got messed up during paint so I tried touching up a few areas today and the tape peeled more tap off! Truer stripping the paint and it turned out shity so now I'm stuck with finding a new body for my dually build off truck, please Id like to trade but I'm willing to purchase
> *



Go and get yourself some "easy off" oven cleaner or some "purple power" heavy duty cleaner. they will strip the paint for you so you can start fresh. Purple power is good for a few day soak and then scrub it with old toothbrush to make sure you get the cracks. Or dip it in Dot 3 Brake fluid.  will work for you too. 



Welcome to the Fam Joe!


----------



## dariusmather

i used the easy off method earlier ans=d scrubbed that bitch with steel woll! lol it came out okay and smoothed out after alot of of sanding and 2 coats of primer haha but whats purple powder????? thanks Scur-rape-init!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 11 2011, 12:30 AM~19561873
> *i used the easy off method earlier ans=d scrubbed that bitch with steel woll! lol it came out okay and smoothed out after alot of of sanding and 2 coats of primer haha but whats purple powder????? thanks Scur-rape-init!!
> *



Pick up purple power from auto zone, or advanced auto. dont remember which one. but let the shit soak in a tub of P.P. and it will strip the paint off.... then you just scrub what's left off and you're back to plastic. Clean it, and start again. after abotu 30 dunks in the tank it dont have as much potency LOL but the shit works pretty good.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 12:36 AM~19561933
> *Pick up purple power from auto zone, or advanced auto. dont remember which one. but let the shit soak in a tub of P.P. and it will strip the paint off.... then you just scrub what's left off and you're back to plastic. Clean it, and start again. after abotu 30 dunks in the tank it dont have as much potency LOL but the shit works pretty good.
> *


You can get it at Walmart too for $5.


----------



## dariusmather

damn thanks! ima have to go get some! sounds great! haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Jan 10 2011, 03:21 PM~19557726-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice work.  esp diggin that engine work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Dig.. i also threw some rod & kustom/truckin mags in the front seat for some extra color inside the interior
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cobra98_@Jan 10 2011, 07:05 PM~19559928
> *Thanks again fellas
> 
> This is my first attempt at a dropped truck so,any tips will be welcomed.
> 
> I haven't seen any 70's F-1's dropped so I dug this outta the junk parts box.
> I'm using the front chassis clip from a nascar & gonna try scratchbuilding the rest.
> Here's what i've got so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen the kit slammed before but not recently. And damnit if i dont need to build one myself. Lookin good


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 10 2011, 07:05 PM~19559928
> *Thanks again fellas
> 
> This is my first attempt at a dropped truck so,any tips will be welcomed.
> 
> I haven't seen any 70's F-1's dropped so I dug this outta the junk parts box.
> I'm using the front chassis clip from a nascar & gonna try scratchbuilding the rest.
> Here's what i've got so far......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a cool project...i started one body dropped i did the short bed conversion but never got around to finishing it lol i got the cab painted but the bed never did


----------



## darkside customs

Got some work goin on the 50 Chevy Pickup... Ill post some pics up here later tonite or in the morning... Waiting on the black to dry...


----------



## darkside customs

Got the bed in paint (black primer) but the look Im goin for... Made tail lights from some clear red parts sprue and drilled a hole on each fender and ran the lights through that...
Gonna start working on the bed floor now (paint to look like used wood)
and work on getting the frame c notched and the suspension going...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 Lookin bad ass wonderbread!


----------



## chevyguy97

damn james that truck is sick, those tail lights look rite at home on them fenders, keep up the killer work.
R---U workin on your dually????


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good james i like the bullet lights in the fender


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Joe, Wonderbread, your wheels went out in the mail today  keep an eye out.


----------



## bugs-one

A little late but Welcome to the Fam, Joe.


----------



## MAZDAT

:wave: Juan


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 08:29 AM~19565350
> *:wave: Juan
> *


What's happening Jorge? How you been, bro?


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Jan 11 2011, 08:34 AM~19565382
> *What's happening Jorge? How you been, bro?
> *


Good Juan


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jan 11 2011, 08:58 AM~19565563
> *Good Juan
> *


Good to know, bro. She Devil came out amazing, bro.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 11 2011, 04:10 AM~19564212-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Lookin bad ass wonderbread!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 05:33 AM~19564403
> *damn james that truck is sick, those tail lights look rite at home on them fenders, keep up the killer work.
> R---U workin on your dually????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Matt, that was the plan... No, not workin on the dually, but as soon as that Ford Stake Truck comes then I got some spare parts that I need that I wont use on the Ford Truck....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 06:30 AM~19564632
> *lookin good james i like the bullet lights in the fender
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jake
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 06:32 AM~19564642
> *Joe, Wonderbread, your wheels went out in the mail today  keep an eye out.
> *


Hell yea bro... your package is goin out also...


----------



## darkside customs

Did some more work on this...








Heres the start of the interior...
First time doing this shit, and man what a pain in the ass it was....


















Still has a couple areas of cleanup


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 11 2011, 07:32 AM~19564642
> *Joe, Wonderbread, your wheels went out in the mail today  keep an eye out.
> *


  will do playa!


----------



## darkside customs

Got the interior painted... needs a little touchup on the seat.... And started foiling the cab...


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good james i like that interior the seat came out nice and the colors go well together


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jake.... The seat is far from perfect, but I can live with it... lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

seats look cool J...even if they are a pain to do.


----------



## bugs-one

Truck's coming along nice, James. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 12 2011, 08:56 AM~19573981
> *lookin good james i like that interior the seat came out nice and the colors go well together
> *


 :yes: Truck is lookin' sharp :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro....
Hell yea, I won the Lindberg First Gen S-10 factory sealed and only paid 17 bucks shipped.... Sweet!!


----------



## kykustoms

damn james thats a killer deal must be nice lol


----------



## [LOWEMO]

im making a new capnet for all my cars to go on.. so i got a chance for a group photo....










keep up the awesome work guys


----------



## grimreaper69

Decided to open up the Galaxie trailer to take a look at it and had a surprise........








An extra set of sides. If the mood strikes I could try scratch building another trailer, or if maybe someone else may want to try....................


----------



## dariusmather

I'll tAke it!!!! I wanna do a trailer for my dually!!!! I'll trade something for it!


----------



## grimreaper69

It's only the sides,nothing else.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 19 2010, 11:54 PM~19372796
> *Oh and I redid the frame for the damn longbed...
> Heres where its at now.... Much better IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sorry to pull up an old post fellas :happysad: 

James, what size styrene stock did you use for this chassis??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh shit that'd be easy for me to get together then.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 12 2011, 11:31 PM~19580038
> *Sorry to pull up an old post fellas :happysad:
> 
> James,  what size styrene stock did you use for this chassis??
> *


Looks like 1/4 Joe. Not sure though.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 08:35 PM~19580082
> *Looks like 1/4 Joe. Not sure though.
> *


mebbe..hard to tell from a pic


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2011, 11:32 PM~19580047
> *oh shit that'd be easy for me to get together then.
> *


What the hell you talkin bout Bri???


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 12 2011, 11:36 PM~19580107
> *mebbe..hard to tell from a pic
> *


I got like pack and a half of 1/4 I'll never use, and comparing it to the pic and one of my Chevy beds that's what it looks like.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah thats what i'd say it is as well.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 12 2011, 08:38 PM~19580142-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got like  pack and a half of 1/4 I'll never use, and comparing it to the pic and one of my Chevy beds that's what it looks like.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2011, 08:40 PM~19580168
> *yeah thats what i'd say it is as well.
> *


Damn...so at 1/24 that would be a 6" tube chassis :wow:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 12 2011, 11:42 PM~19580190
> *Damn...so at 1/24 that would be a 6" tube chassis :wow:
> *


Yup, I thought that was a little big too, but it's strong.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 08:44 PM~19580209
> *Yup, I thought that was a little big too, but it's strong.
> *


strong and sometimes looks right on certain builds... i use it most of the time for my frames, even if its somewhat off in size...the smaller stuff just dont do it for me.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2011, 11:55 PM~19580354
> *strong and sometimes looks right on certain builds... i use it most of the time for my frames, even if its somewhat off in size...the smaller stuff just dont do it for me.
> *


So you like it big????? :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

as in like Wonderbread big ass chicks big? FUCK NO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 12 2011, 09:01 PM~19580455-->
> 
> 
> 
> So you like it big????? :biggrin: :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SlammdSonoma_@Jan 12 2011, 09:01 PM~19580471
> *as in like Wonderbread big ass chicks big?  FUCK NO!!! :biggrin:
> *



Ya'll aint right :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 13 2011, 12:12 AM~19580661
> *Ya'll aint right  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 08:37 PM~19580118
> *What the hell you talkin bout Bri???
> *


was talkin bout slappin those trailers together


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 13 2011, 12:20 AM~19580798
> *was talkin bout slappin those trailers together
> *


Like I told darius. I'm takin offers on the extra sides.


----------



## dariusmather

quick question, 4 to 5 sealed 70's silverado models and 1 gmc un-opened, good deal for 30 bucks?


----------



## grimreaper69

5-6 kits for $30???? Go for it.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 12 2011, 07:31 PM~19580038
> *Sorry to pull up an old post fellas :happysad:
> 
> James,  what size styrene stock did you use for this chassis??
> *


No problem Joe...
3/16


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2011, 01:42 AM~19582011
> *No problem Joe...
> 3/16
> *


That looked bigger than 3/16.


----------



## darkside customs

No, its 3/16... I got like 2 packs and use 1 pack for the frame bro....



Got some progress on the 50... 
Interior is done, and I spent a little while painting the wood floor and trim....
Gauges have a drop of clear coat to simulate glass.... and dont mind that hair near it... its out now...


----------



## grimreaper69

So it works just as good as 1/4 as far as strength?? Might have to get some.


----------



## kykustoms

damn lookin good james makes me wanna bring out my 50 lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 12 2011, 09:48 PM~19582102
> *So it works just as good as 1/4 as far as strength?? Might have to get some.
> *


Yea, it works... Its pretty much all I use now....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 12 2011, 09:49 PM~19582123
> *damn lookin good james makes me wanna bring out my 50 lol
> *


Thanks brother Jake


----------



## ripgabby08

can someone post a easy adjustable front suspension for a truck??? im working on a stretched escalade and dont know how to do the front :dunno: any pics will help please


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good james.


----------



## dariusmather

I've got an kinda easy front suspension I'll post pics later


----------



## badgas

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 13 2011, 01:46 AM~19582075
> *No, its 3/16... I got like 2 packs and use 1 pack for the frame bro....
> Got some progress on the 50...
> Interior is done, and I spent a little while painting the wood floor and trim....
> Gauges have a drop of clear coat to simulate glass.... and dont mind that hair near it... its out now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bed work


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 12 2011, 11:21 PM~19582492
> *can someone post a easy adjustable front suspension for a truck??? im working on a stretched escalade and dont know how to do the front  :dunno: any pics will help please
> *


this is the easiest way ive done it just some tubes on the frame for pivot points some paper clips bent into arms then a spindle with 2 holes drilled for the arms to pivot on it just goes up and down but it works...put tubes on the arms to if you dont want the clips to show...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i was gonna put up a pic but knew Jake would have a better pic of this...lol


----------



## kykustoms

thats the most basic way and easiest way i figured out how to do it i like to do it in styrene these days i did that one prolly 6-7 years ago lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

havent done it with styrene that way...i may have to try that out.


----------



## kykustoms

all you gotta do is make the arms out of styrene then make it pivot on a pin like you would link bars...still just put a tube on the frame like for the paper clip idea and stick pins into it


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 12 2011, 10:42 PM~19582011
> *No problem Joe...
> 3/16
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 13 2011, 08:07 AM~19584376
> *this is the easiest way ive done it just some tubes on the frame for pivot points some paper clips bent into arms then a spindle with 2 holes drilled for the arms to pivot on it just goes up and down but it works...put tubes on the arms to if you dont want the clips to show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah ha !! thanks homie that will help..does it hold the truck up ?


----------



## kykustoms

yea it will hold it up if u squeeze the wire to the tube


----------



## SlammdSonoma

when i do mine with wire & plastic tubing i try to use something that somewhat takes a lil bit to jam thru the tubing, so it will go down and stay positioned. Thats how i did Orange Crush that way.

















the rear also comes down ( not now cuz it broke in my damn hands a few weeks ago..) and stays for the 3 wheel to work right.


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 13 2011, 04:07 PM~19588126
> *when i do mine with wire & plastic tubing i try to use something that somewhat takes a lil bit to jam thru the tubing, so it will go down and stay positioned.  Thats how i did Orange Crush that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the rear also comes down ( not now cuz it broke in my damn hands a few weeks ago..) and stays for the 3 wheel to work right.
> *


damn thats nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks bro..old ass 1/20 build.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Yea I also thank you guys for posting up the pics, I was always wanting to try adjustable suspensions, but was afraid to. So I think I will give it a try on this:


















What do you guys think I should for the rear suspension? A four link or something? I just want to make it move and make it some what simple for a beginner at moveable suspensions lol.


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 13 2011, 07:18 PM~19589847
> *Yea I also thank you guys for posting up the pics, I was always wanting to try adjustable suspensions, but was afraid to. So I think I will give it a try on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think I should for the rear suspension? A four link or something? I just want to make it move and make it some what simple for a beginner at moveable suspensions lol.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

vance----wheels came in today bro! thanks bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Motor for the 55.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 13 2011, 10:38 PM~19590132
> *vance----wheels came in today bro! thanks bro!
> *



Gawd damn that was fast Joe. :0 Hope they work for you. 


Jeremy, that motor is lookin bad ass bro! :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 13 2011, 08:39 PM~19590150
> *Motor for the 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that's a nice motor :0


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 13 2011, 07:18 PM~19589847
> *Yea I also thank you guys for posting up the pics, I was always wanting to try adjustable suspensions, but was afraid to. So I think I will give it a try on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think I should for the rear suspension? A four link or something? I just want to make it move and make it some what simple for a beginner at moveable suspensions lol.
> *


yea id just do a 4 link but they are harder to get to stay up unless u make a shock or hydro cylinder to hold it up out of aluminum tubes


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 13 2011, 07:39 PM~19590150
> *Motor for the 55.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that motor looks good :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

got the dually and stepside chevy in primer


----------



## Scur-rape-init

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Scur-rape-init, kalfredosoto, dariusmather


Damn, this topic is busy tonight


----------



## dariusmather

haha i guess that orange yota is sick!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just a small update on my end. 69 Baldwin Motion Camaro mixed with Z28 parts...

done partially...Travis (lowandbeyond) is sending me a 69 cowl hood and white stripes for it to be considered totally done then...
pics:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good brian nice details on the engine bay


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks Jake. takes a lil bit to get all that jammed in there. but it looks awesome once its all done up...kinda hate to put a hood on it!


----------



## grimreaper69

New addition to the tow pig for my Galaxie trailer.


----------



## kykustoms

thats tyght grim looks like it could double as a frame notch with some notches cut out of the bottom...

i got the stepside chevy in primer this is before any putty work but im gonna try to use little if any on it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 10:42 PM~19599978
> *thats tyght grim looks like it could double as a frame notch with some notches cut out of the bottom...
> 
> i got the stepside chevy in primer this is before any putty work but im gonna try to use little if any on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like it's about to eat a snack bro! :thumbsup: Nice work on that shit!


----------



## kykustoms

lol thanks man i just hope i can do it some justice with my shitty painting skills lmao


----------



## cobra98

> Motor for the 55.






> just a small update on my end. 69 Baldwin Motion Camaro mixed with Z28 parts...
> 
> done partially...Travis (lowandbeyond) is sending me a 69 cowl hood and white stripes for it to be considered totally done then...
> pics:


Very nice  



> New addition to the tow pig for my Galaxie trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J,..is that a resin part??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the stepside chevy in primer this is before any putty work but im gonna try to use little if any on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that looks killer
Click to expand...


----------



## grimreaper69

Yes Joe, it is resin. I coulda made it cheaper from plastic, but oh well. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 08:42 PM~19599978
> *thats tyght grim looks like it could double as a frame notch with some notches cut out of the bottom...
> 
> i got the stepside chevy in primer this is before any putty work but im gonna try to use little if any on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks gangster as hell :0


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the comps fellas,I truely appreciate them.Unfortunately the 55 is back in the box until this spring when it will be warm enough for me to paint outside again.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 07:42 PM~19599978
> *thats tyght grim looks like it could double as a frame notch with some notches cut out of the bottom...
> 
> i got the stepside chevy in primer this is before any putty work but im gonna try to use little if any on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


evil ass lil truck looks like its grinning. insane bro but i likes alot!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys it deff one of my favs of mine im gonna make sure to get this one done this year


----------



## SlammdSonoma

no kiddin! hell id drive out of my way to see that one on a show table!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 09:36 PM~19601069
> *no kiddin!  hell id drive out of my way to see that one on a show table!
> *


yea unfortunately i have to drive way outta my way for mine to be on a show table lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres a lil something the v.p. of Hack Shack's been throwin together this past month. I found the kit on sale for $9. this kit comes with no detail at all...so all thats on this lil truck is what i encouraged him to use & try to detail it out as much as possible. its still not totally done, hood has to be fixed & the top needs to be buffed a lil & resprayed..foil and extra other shit he's adding to the back.


























































hes done most of the work himself, with tips and ideas from me along the way. i sprayed it for him, italian red with pearl clearcoat and white lightning on top.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn you guys are throwin down on some good shit!!
Jake, That is fuckin insane and Brian, tell your homeboy I said good job....
Not much on my end, think Im gettin the fuckin flu or something.... body aches and got the chills...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 14 2011, 10:33 PM~19601729
> *Damn you guys are throwin down on some good shit!!
> Jake, That is fuckin insane and Brian, tell your homeboy I said good job....
> Not much on my end, think Im gettin the fuckin flu or something.... body aches and got the chills...
> *


yeah if i can get his ass online he'd be a damn good candidate for this club! hes on facebook of all things but not on here... :uh:

dont be gettin all sick n shit on us man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh i forgot to mention, he was gonna aiming to jack it up with swampers & extra gas can & 5th wheel on the back but when i said i'd have to buy an entire nother set of rims & hilux tire for a extra..he said fuck that & slammed it ( better choice IMO)


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 14 2011, 09:35 PM~19601745
> *yeah if i can get his ass online he'd be a damn good candidate for this club!  hes on facebook of all things but not on here... :uh:
> 
> dont be gettin all sick n shit on us man!
> *


Tryin not to get sick... Drinkin some OJ and gonna have a nice shot of whiskey here in a bit..... That always helps...

Everyone I owe packages for, they are goin out tomorrow morning..... 
4 mafuckin addy's written on index cars with what parts or goodies goin with what so no confunkshun....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 01:38 AM~19601775
> *Tryin not to get sick... Drinkin some OJ and gonna have a nice shot of whiskey here in a bit..... That always helps...
> 
> Everyone I owe packages for, they are goin out tomorrow morning.....
> 4 mafuckin addy's written on index cars with what parts or goodies goin with what so no confunkshun....
> *



LOL you get them rims yet whitebread?


----------



## darkside customs

Oops.... Almost forgot, yes I did and thanks again Vanilla Vance lmao


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 01:49 AM~19601897
> *Oops.... Almost forgot, yes I did and thanks again Vanilla Vance lmao
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 01:38 AM~19601775
> *Tryin not to get sick... Drinkin some OJ and gonna have a nice shot of whiskey here in a bit..... That always helps...
> 
> Everyone I owe packages for, they are goin out tomorrow morning.....
> 4 mafuckin addy's written on index cars with what parts or goodies goin with what so no confunkshun....
> *


Don't forget that kit you owe me. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 14 2011, 10:03 PM~19602051
> *Don't forget that kit you owe me.  :biggrin:
> *


 :loco: :nono: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:04 AM~19602067
> *:loco:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I tried..


----------



## darkside customs

So does sdrodder.... fucker keeps hittin me up askin when Im gonna sell him the Datsun 510 kit, because he thinks Ill never build or finish it...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:06 AM~19602099
> *So does sdrodder.... fucker keeps hittin me up askin when Im gonna sell him the Datsun 510 kit, because he thinks Ill never build or finish it...
> *


Well since your sick doesn't look like your going to build it anytime soon. U gots the sniffles. When does the auction start?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao... ill start with $5... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I started it already though.... shaved the handles and the body line... and cut the wheel wells out... NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!  :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:11 AM~19602154
> *I started it already though.... shaved the handles and the body line... and cut the wheel wells out... NOT FOR SALE!!!!!!   :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *



still waitin on that monte!!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for the compliment james and sorry to hear you gettin sick i fuckin hate gettin sick makes doin anything a pain in the ass lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 14 2011, 10:54 PM~19602638
> *still waitin on that monte!!
> *


waitin on me to finish it?? 
Alright, alright, I will soon...
Im almost done with the 50 Chevy pickup....
Im gonna get off of here and start finishing it up...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 15 2011, 02:56 AM~19602653
> *waitin on me to finish it??
> Alright, alright, I will soon...
> Im almost done with the 50 Chevy pickup....
> Im gonna get off of here and start finishing it up...
> *



waitin on that bish to be on my doorstep!  











:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 14 2011, 10:55 PM~19602641
> *thanks for the compliment james and sorry to hear you gettin sick i fuckin hate gettin sick makes doin anything a pain in the ass lol
> *


Thanks Jake... I think the liquor is making me feel better now...


----------



## darkside customs

:0 :0 :0 
All thats left is to put the headlights in, and its done...
Now its time for bed....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not bad James. lookin real good bro


----------



## kykustoms

i like that 50 alot james...now work on the damn coe lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

50 looks great James!! Glad to see you got some work done!! :0 I hope you dont mind bro, but I found a sweet ass pic of a dually with those same tail lights. I think Im going to do them in another build


----------



## darkside customs

do it up bro... Thanks for the comps fellas


----------



## kykustoms

you know what would be sick james is if you did the coe as a flatbed and put that 50 on its back


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good james, hope ya get to feeling better soon.


----------



## bugs-one

50 looks good, James. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Here's an update on the olds, got the jambs all finished and they need some finish filling and sanding, but it's still coming along good.


















You can see where there is still more work to get it looking good:

































Thanks for looking.


----------



## cobra98

not much of an update,but got a little done....
Got the F-1 chassis roughed in & height set


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 15 2011, 08:42 AM~19604086
> *i like that 50 alot james...now work on the damn coe lol
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

For bein new to this type of build it's lookin good Joe.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 15 2011, 05:25 PM~19607018
> *Here's an update on the olds, got the jambs all finished and they need some finish filling and sanding, but it's still coming along good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *



Looking good bro,that's way more work than i care to tackle :biggrin:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 06:01 PM~19607244
> *For bein new to this type of build it's lookin good Joe.
> *



Thanks J,...It's quite a bit more involved than my rat rod chassis,for sure :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 15 2011, 09:06 PM~19607293
> *Thanks J,...It's quite a bit more involved than my rat rod chassis,for sure :biggrin:
> *


I have yet to build a frame. Gotta find the supplies to do it. Have to get em on Ebay and the shipping is terrible, so I gotta wait til I can buy a LOT of it so it's worth it.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 15 2011, 06:58 PM~19607226
> *not much of an update,but  got a little done....
> Got the F-1 chassis roughed in & height set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man i likes that frame, the whole truck looks good. nice work :0


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 15 2011, 06:12 PM~19607335
> *man i likes that frame, the whole truck looks good. nice work :0
> *


x2 makes me wanna drag out mine lol


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 15 2011, 06:08 PM~19607309-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to build a frame. Gotta find the supplies to do it. Have to get em on Ebay and the shipping is terrible, so I gotta wait til I can buy a LOT of it so it's worth it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah..I was lucky,finding that closed down hobby shop & the owner letting me have whatever i wanted..I took damn near all the styrene stock he had :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 06:12 PM~19607335
> *man i likes that frame, the whole truck looks good. nice work :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-kykustoms_@Jan 15 2011, 06:13 PM~19607345
> *x2 makes me wanna drag out mine lol
> *


Thanks fellas


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 15 2011, 09:28 PM~19607450
> *Yeah..I was lucky,finding that closed down hobby shop & the owner letting me have whatever i wanted..I took damn near all the styrene stock he had  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, you were supposed to hook it up a LONG time ago. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 15 2011, 07:58 PM~19607226
> *not much of an update,but  got a little done....
> Got the F-1 chassis roughed in & height set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work.. :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33+Jan 15 2011, 08:25 PM~19607018-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an update on the olds, got the jambs all finished and they need some finish filling and sanding, but it's still coming along good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where there is still more work to get it looking good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jared, that is just some BAD ASS WORK!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cobra98_@Jan 15 2011, 08:58 PM~19607226
> *not much of an update,but  got a little done....
> Got the F-1 chassis roughed in & height set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Joe!! I like that F-100


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

damn that's a big ass trailer. nice work


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Jan 15 2011, 05:58 PM~19607226
> *not much of an update,but  got a little done....
> Got the F-1 chassis roughed in & height set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this thing reminds me of a guy i know on rangerpowersports, hes doin up the same year truck except in shortbox. Lookin badass man!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got the GTR painted up.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 15 2011, 10:07 PM~19609178
> *got the GTR painted up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks nice !!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks guys. gotta clear it today.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 15 2011, 11:34 PM~19608308
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm gonna need some paint ideas here fellas. That's an awful big canvas for a solid color. Might get some decals made.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 11:10 AM~19611063
> *I'm gonna need some paint ideas here fellas. That's an awful big canvas for a solid color. Might get some decals made.
> *


dont you dare :nono:
dont be afraid to tackle your own paint.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 11:10 AM~19611063
> *I'm gonna need some paint ideas here fellas. That's an awful big canvas for a solid color. Might get some decals made.
> *



:biggrin: ....... i'm thinkin HOK Kandy Red with some mild designs ...... :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 16 2011, 12:39 PM~19611224
> *:biggrin: ....... i'm thinkin HOK Kandy Red with some mild designs ...... :dunno:
> *


I'm thinkin readily available rattle can, either enamel or laquer. Nowhere around here sells HOK.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 16 2011, 12:31 PM~19611175
> *dont you dare :nono:
> dont be afraid to tackle your own paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I went with decals it wouldn't be patterns, I'd come up with some bad ass murals.

I got extra sides with it that I might keep just to practice on.


----------



## darkside customs

builds are lookin good! Thank u all for the comps on my 50


----------



## darkside customs

if anyone of u guys have a problem with another member of lil, hit me up in a pm... Let me know of the situation so i can go about fixing it. Please dont handle it yourself, it will only add fuel to the fire. This club has never been about bs or drama and i intend to keep it that way. We are all a good group of guys and builders and it shows on our builds. Vance, thank u for the pm u sent me the other day. Im already lookin into it and im goin to handle that problem. Believe that. Thanks guys... James


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 02:12 PM~19611728
> *if anyone of u guys have a problem with another member of lil, hit me up in a pm... Let me know of the situation so i can go about fixing it. Please dont handle it yourself, it will only add fuel to the fire. This club has never been about bs or drama and i intend to keep it that way. We are all a good group of guys and builders and it shows on our builds. Vance, thank u for the pm u sent me the other day. Im already lookin into it and im goin to handle that problem. Believe that. Thanks guys... James
> *


  Did I fuck up already???? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

nah. Nobody here in the club has fucked up... I just wanna keep it that way so it dont turn to a bitch n bash fest.


----------



## grimreaper69

Then I guess we need to keep certain "people" out of the thread.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahh good point James. I think we got a pretty good tight knit set of guys here that it shouldnt come to that anyways. Plus im good to get at cha if and when shit does get nasty in or out of the club no matter.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 02:12 PM~19611728
> *if anyone of u guys have a problem with another member of lil, hit me up in a pm... Let me know of the situation so i can go about fixing it. Please dont handle it yourself, it will only add fuel to the fire. This club has never been about bs or drama and i intend to keep it that way. We are all a good group of guys and builders and it shows on our builds. Vance, thank u for the pm u sent me the other day. Im already lookin into it and im goin to handle that problem. Believe that. Thanks guys... James
> *


I gotta say fellas, it's been pretty silly around here, and myself personally have shot off at the mouth and started some useless drama that we dont need. For that I appologize. I just want to say that as a club, and hopefully James will agree with me, that even as one member of a club, we represent the entire club and how it acts. So as I said earlier that because I shot off at the mouth, Im sorry I misrepresented the club. 


On this note Wonderbread,  you dont worry about that situation. I've gotten it all straightened out. The said person and I are on the same level now and we understand eachother. So it's all good bro. We handled it like men, said what we needed to say and have bestowed a mutual agreement.


----------



## darkside customs

glad u guys got it worked out


----------



## MayhemKustomz

GD Fkin BMF. Shit is not sticking at all.  Tried to get the Camaro foiled up today and the shit just isn't sticking at all. I don't think the shit is old. I just bought it. Dammit.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 16 2011, 10:38 PM~19614716
> *GD Fkin BMF. Shit is not sticking at all.    Tried to get the Camaro foiled up today and the shit just isn't sticking at all.  I don't think the shit is old. I just bought it. Dammit.
> *


Probably the first batch of the "new and improved".


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 16 2011, 10:41 PM~19614749
> *Probably the first batch of the "new and improved".
> *


And it does say "New and improved".


----------



## darkside customs

if you want me to shit in a box and mark it guaranteed, i will... I took esoterics advice and use the aluminum foil and microscale foil adhesive


----------



## darkside customs

damn double post


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 11:34 PM~19615306
> *if you want me to shit in a box and mark it guaranteed, i will... I took esoterics advice and use the aluminum foil and microscale foil adhesive
> *


You can get a good look at a T-Bone by stickin your head up a bulls ass, but I'd rather take the butcher's word for it. :roflmao: One of my favorite movies.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 16 2011, 08:34 PM~19615306
> *damn double post
> *


ok chris farley!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

tommy want wingy


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao.. funny ass shit.

"richard, do i have a mark on my face? It hurts right here, not here so much but right here...

Ummm no...

Waitress... can i take you..oh my what happened to your face!!


----------



## chevyguy97

you guys are crazy lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

hay richard what is you fav little rascale

SPANKY.


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I bet she goes out with one of the YANKEES


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## SlammdSonoma

funny ass fat man!


----------



## kykustoms

R.I.P. lol


----------



## sdrodder

41 chevy truck i got from my homie deuces. First thing did, reattach the skirts, and make a spare tire cut out. Narrowed down a 36 ford spare tire cover for it. Got the motor block in basic paint today. Also scratchbuilt a steamer trunk for the pickup bed
















































let me know what you thing


----------



## darkside customs

Dude that is fuckin sick bro!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

x2 that 41 looks cool sofar i like the trunk...one question why the carbs on the running board?


----------



## darkside customs

Outside pics


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 17 2011, 12:43 AM~19617233
> *41 chevy truck i got from my homie deuces. First thing did, reattach the skirts, and make a spare tire cut out. Narrowed down a 36 ford spare tire cover for it. Got the motor block in basic paint today. Also scratchbuilt a steamer trunk for the pickup bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me know what you thing
> *


looks great! that trunk is a nice touch.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Truck looks clean James  Nice work bro!


----------



## sdrodder

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 17 2011, 08:50 AM~19618788
> *x2 that 41 looks cool sofar i like the trunk...one question why the carbs on the running board?
> *




man didnt you know thats the newest way to hold up the spare tire lol :biggrin: . Nah that was the only way i could get the spare to stay up for mock up as i couldnt find my plummers putty. They will go into the engine where they belong


----------



## chevyguy97

truck looks good james.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jan 17 2011, 01:54 PM~19621025
> *man didnt you know thats the newest way to hold up the spare tire lol  :biggrin: . Nah that was the only way i could get the spare to stay up for mock up as i couldnt find my plummers putty. They will go into the engine where they belong
> *


ok just wonderin lmao i was hopin you didnt leave them there but ive seen weirder shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## ripgabby08




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yo, Rip, White girl is looking good bro. If you want a nice and easy way to do a sliding rag top, get at Darren, aka DLOSTYLES. He can help you out on a pretty slick design.  Also, phawk it, build your way bro! You build for you  

Since you asked for suggestions, Chrome lip, white rim, hinge that hood from the front so that when the bitch lays out it would be opened up for showing anyways  and tan interior would look bad ass 

Just my .02


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 17 2011, 08:32 PM~19624662
> *Yo, Rip, White girl is looking good bro. If you want a nice and easy way to do a sliding rag top, get at Darren, aka DLOSTYLES. He can help you out on a pretty slick design.  Also, phawk it, build your way bro! You build for you
> 
> Since you asked for suggestions, Chrome lip, white rim, hinge that hood from the front so that when the bitch lays out it would be opened up for showing anyways  and tan interior would look bad ass
> 
> Just my .02
> *


THANKS HOMIE ..YEA IM HIT HIM UP TO SEE IF HE CAN HELP ME ON THAT ...SHIT I HOPE SO..AND YEA IMA DO A CHROME LIP ON THEM


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks for the comps on my truck fellas...

Rip, dont know if you saw on the modelers wanted ad thread, but those vw wheels were shipped out to you a couple days ago... let me know when you get them


And finally, for those that were tryin to scam on my datsun 510 kit, well you can just forget it, I did a little more work on it and got a few more ideas up my sleeve...
Got the stance set and threw in a Mitsu EVO motor for shits and giggles...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

get down wit your badass self James.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro, you know how we do....
If one wasnt enough, Im gonna be doin another tuner type build also... Ill get pics of that later on though... Its a surprise...


----------



## kykustoms

looks good sofar james i got one of those around here somewhere i put some vette tails on it and forgot about it lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 17 2011, 09:31 PM~19626345
> *looks good sofar james i got one of those around here somewhere i put some vette tails on it and forgot about it lol
> *


Got any pics of that??


----------



## kykustoms

i might on imageshack lemme look its been deap lol


----------



## kykustoms

godamn goin through that shit found all kinda old ass projects and builds i gotta say they are rather shitty lmao the dates are march of 2005...








































































ok now i went down memory lane lmao heres the only pic of the 510 i got i had a 427 wedged in the front and a sharpie paintjob hahah


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Jake, for some old ass builds bro, those are pretty sick....
I seen that Vette on Page 1 on your build thread... Thats nice...
Now, were you watching too much Partridge Family and got carried away with the markers on that 510??


----------



## kykustoms

yea i dunno wtf i was thinkin but i blaim it on mary hahaha


----------



## kykustoms

o and apparently i used to finish models who knew lmao


----------



## darkside customs

Where is this 510 at now?


----------



## kykustoms

shit i dunno prolly tossed in my graveyard storage tub lol


----------



## darkside customs

lol.... I got like 8 boxes of cut up bodies and parts...


----------



## kykustoms

i got so many random boxes like that but i got a storage tub almost full of bodies that aint cut up too much lol


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 10:15 PM~19626138
> *Thanks for the comps on my truck fellas...
> 
> Rip, dont know if you saw on the modelers wanted ad thread, but those vw wheels were shipped out to you a couple days ago... let me know when you get them
> And finally, for those that were tryin to scam on my datsun 510 kit, well you can just forget it, I did a little more work on it and got a few more ideas up my sleeve...
> Got the stance set and threw in a Mitsu EVO motor for shits and giggles...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COO GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE ..I REALLY DONT GO THREW TO MUCH STUFF ON HERE ..JUST DRAG LO's PAGE "WOOT WOOT " LOL CUZ ALOT OF SHIT I SEE ON HERE IS DRAMA AND THATS NOT WHAT IM BOUT AND ON THESE 2 TOPICS IS ALLLL GOOD ..SO I BROWS BUT DRAG LO IS WHERE IM AT! THANKS AGAIN ILL LET YOU KNOW WHEN I GET THEM ..


IM LIKING THAT DATSUN WISH I HAD ONE THOSE CARS ARE BAD ASS!


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 17 2011, 11:04 PM~19626699
> *lol.... I got like 8 boxes of cut up bodies and parts...
> *


YOU HAVE A 90S IMPALA BODY?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 18 2011, 02:58 AM~19627756
> *YOU HAVE A 90S IMPALA BODY?
> *


I dont have a parts body, I just have one that Im turning into a 2 door vert...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

First new project for the new year.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 01:38 PM~19630607
> *First new project for the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good on those wheels


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:22 AM~19629160
> *I dont have a parts body, I just have one that Im turning into a 2 door vert...
> *


yo i got those wheels today thanks alot homie


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 02:38 PM~19630607
> *First new project for the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like those wheels onit. can't wait to see it come together. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 18 2011, 01:13 PM~19630923
> *yo i got those wheels today thanks alot homie
> *


Hope they work out well for you bro...


----------



## bigdogg323

LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: KEEP U THE GREAT WORK


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 03:14 PM~19630941
> *i like those wheels onit. can't wait to see it come together. :biggrin:
> *


Thanx Jake & Matt I appreciate it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 04:38 PM~19630607
> *First new project for the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## grimreaper69

While the Dooley is in the pond, I started working on this. The body is in primer, waitin on that to dry.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 04:24 PM~19632545
> *While the Dooley is in the pond, I started working on this. The body is in primer, waitin on that to dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!! What color you goin with??

I cant wait til I get my Freightliner COE in the mail...


----------



## grimreaper69

Planned on green body with black fenders. I really need a trailer for it. Been watchin a few of the AMT race transporters on Ebay.


----------



## darkside customs

That sounds like a good color combo


----------



## grimreaper69

Same colors I used on my 39 Ford.


I'm on the hunt for a couple more trucks too, Italeri, the Volvo VN 780 and the Pete 378 Long Hauler. The Pete will end up bein a replica when I FINALLY get ahold of one.


----------



## chevyguy97

that will be a nice truck, i like those two colors on a big rig. my uncle had one that color he used to drive back in the day.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2011, 06:51 PM~19631786
> *LOOKIN GOOD FELLAS :thumbsup: KEEP U THE GREAT WORK
> *



Thanks Big Perro!!  


James, I got my skirts today bro! Thanks a lot :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 09:00 PM~19632857
> *that will be a nice truck, i like those two colors on a big rig. my uncle had one that color he used to drive back in the day.
> *


After I finished the 39 I realized how good those colors looked together. I was stumped on this for a while then it hit me like a ton of bricks. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

This is the route Im gonna go with the Freightliner...










Vance, I owe you a swamp cooler, Ill send it out as soon as I can bro... glad the package made it ok...


----------



## grimreaper69

When it comes to rigs that's just not my style.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 07:08 PM~19632922
> *This is the route Im gonna go with the Freightliner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vance, I owe you a swamp cooler, Ill send it out as soon as I can bro... glad the package made it ok...
> *


man that truck is soooooooooo BAD ASS. :0 
you need to build yours just like that one. man that's killa


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 06:08 PM~19632922
> *This is the route Im gonna go with the Freightliner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vance, I owe you a swamp cooler, Ill send it out as soon as I can bro... glad the package made it ok...
> *


its badass only thing i dont like is how the cab is cut off for the wheel wells to go all the way back


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 09:08 PM~19632922
> *This is the route Im gonna go with the Freightliner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vance, I owe you a swamp cooler, Ill send it out as soon as I can bro... glad the package made it ok...
> *



:0 Was that part of the deal? Shit I cant remember anything anymore  LOL whatevers clever Wonderskillet  Im appreciative either way!


----------



## hocknberry

well, i couldnt jump into the dually build off but i do have 2 new project trucks....both 720's, 1's and ex-cab!! :biggrin: thanks brian!!! i got em in today!!  i kinda forgot about em!! :uh: :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 08:07 PM~19633531
> *well, i couldnt jump into the dually build off but i do have 2 new project trucks....both 720's, 1's and ex-cab!!  :biggrin: thanks brian!!! i got em in today!!  i kinda forgot about em!! :uh:  :happysad:
> *


well come on let see a pic of them :wow:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 07:14 PM~19633604
> *well come on let see a pic of them :wow:
> *


  yezsir!! comin up!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Jan 18 2011, 10:14 PM~19633604-->
> 
> 
> 
> well come on let see a pic of them :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 10:25 PM~19633714
> * yezsir!! comin up!
> *



What? You been saving them pics of all them fat chicks? :0

I dont need to see them again, They're on my desktop wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 07:08 PM~19632922
> *This is the route Im gonna go with the Freightliner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vance, I owe you a swamp cooler, Ill send it out as soon as I can bro... glad the package made it ok...
> *


James that is sik.I think once the dually build off is done we should do a rig build off.I can't wait to start on my Freightliner FLC.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 10:33 PM~19633813
> *James that is sik.I think once the dually build off is done we should do a rig build off.I can't wait to start on my Freightliner FLC.
> *



Are you puttin up the money for my kit? :biggrin: 

:uh: If not, I will have to hit the damn lotto to get in all these damn build offs LOL.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 07:28 PM~19633738
> *What? You been saving them pics of all them fat chicks? :0
> 
> I dont need to see them again, They're on my desktop wallpaper :biggrin:
> *


no sir!!  thats your flava!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 06:36 PM~19633849
> *Are you puttin up the money for my kit? :biggrin:
> 
> :uh: If not, I will have to hit the damn lotto to get in all these damn build offs LOL.
> *


Shit, the cheapest rig I know of right now is the Pete 359.... 
That Freightliner I bought from Hobbylinc only cost me 25 bucks..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 10:39 PM~19633883
> *no sir!!  thats your flava!! :biggrin:
> *




Whitebread help me out here and convice Joe here that fat chicks are the SHIT :biggrin: They got's big boobies, they give bj's like it's a steak dinner, and they always give it up cause they dont know when they're gonna get it again!! :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 18 2011, 07:14 PM~19633604
> *well come on let see a pic of them :wow:
> *


here yah go matt, sorry vance none of your fat chicks, yah chubby chaser!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 09:43 PM~19633930
> *Whitebread help me out here and convice Joe here that fat chicks are the SHIT :biggrin: They got's big boobies, they give bj's like it's a steak dinner, and they always give it up cause they dont know when they're gonna get it again!! :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: love em!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 08:36 PM~19633849
> *Are you puttin up the money for my kit? :biggrin:
> 
> :uh: If not, I will have to hit the damn lotto to get in all these damn build offs LOL.
> *


No,but I have a Kenworth T800 that is missing the wheels and air tanks that you can have for the cost of shipping.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 10:46 PM~19633962
> *No,but I have a Kenworth T800 that is missing the wheels and air tanks that you can have for the cost of shipping.
> *



Im just bustin your balls Jer. I could probably shovel up some cash when it comes time to do so, if we did the build off  But when I have some extra cash I would take that off your hands. No dough right now to get it. :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 07:46 PM~19633962
> *No,but I have a Kenworth T800 that is missing the wheels and air tanks that you can have for the cost of shipping.
> *


 :0 pics?! ive never done a rig and dont know the model #'s but i been thinkin about one?! :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 06:43 PM~19633930
> *Whitebread help me out here and convice Joe here that fat chicks are the SHIT :biggrin: They got's big boobies, they give bj's like it's a steak dinner, and they always give it up cause they dont know when they're gonna get it again!! :roflmao:
> *


Man this one girl tore my johnson up like she was at a Hometown Buffet.... Damn I miss that girl sometimes...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 18 2011, 10:53 PM~19634054
> *Man this one girl tore my johnson up like she was at a Hometown Buffet.... Damn I miss that girl sometimes...
> *



See Joe. You aint had loving til you smacked a fat chick and told her to get down on that chicken bone


----------



## grimreaper69

To break up the fatty talk, here's the Pete in color. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 07:59 PM~19634128
> *See Joe. You aint had loving til you smacked a fat chick and told her to get down on that chicken bone
> *


 :barf: ya'll dont have ANY standards at all!! but thats you! now on to OTHER things!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Jan 18 2011, 05:59 PM~19632843-->
> 
> 
> 
> Same colors I used on my 39 Ford.
> I'm on the hunt for a couple more trucks too, Italeri, the Volvo VN 780 and the Pete 378 Long Hauler. The Pete will end up bein a replica when I FINALLY get ahold of one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i have a plce that sells all of em, including the Mack tanker the old 1900's version. And i'd be down to work over a Rig maybe..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 07:07 PM~19633531
> *well, i couldnt jump into the dually build off but i do have 2 new project trucks....both 720's, 1's and ex-cab!!  :biggrin: thanks brian!!! i got em in today!!  i kinda forgot about em!! :uh:  :happysad:
> *


glad ya got em bro..hopefully you can do something with em... And i know all about some fat lovin.. i may be skinny but seems like opposites attract some fucking how.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 11:11 PM~19634277
> *i have a plce that sells all of em, including the Mack tanker the old 1900's version.  And i'd be down to work over a Rig maybe..
> *


Fuckin a bro, find me them 2 Italeri kits and let me know the prices.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 18 2011, 08:13 PM~19634298
> *Fuckin a bro, find me them 2 Italeri kits and let me know the prices.
> *


if ya could text me foolio, id take pics this saturday for ya! Im down there every weekend starin at his nice ass wall of whatever cars/trucks..dubshit cars ( good for wheels for $10--all day long). Ill check it tho bro.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 11:15 PM~19634326
> *if ya could text me foolio, id take pics this saturday for ya!  Im down there every weekend starin at his nice ass wall of whatever cars/trucks..dubshit cars ( good for wheels for $10--all day long).  Ill check it tho bro.
> *


These 2 bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill have to look & check for sure. He has a few stashed up on the top shelve i havent pulled down.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 18 2011, 11:27 PM~19634426
> *ill have to look & check for sure.  He has a few stashed up on the top shelve i havent pulled down.
> *


:thumbsup: Let me know bro, I know they won't be cheap, but I can hope.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Alright lady's Im out!! 

Night phawkers!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 18 2011, 08:35 PM~19634533
> *Alright lady's Im out!!
> 
> Night phawkers!
> *


tuck into your fatty and sleep well hita!! :barf:


----------



## kykustoms

godamn leave for a bit and theres new models and more buffahoe talk lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake, man...would ya think any less of us tailgater's? :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

i got no problem with big girls i like em big, i like em small, i like em all lol


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 18 2011, 07:33 PM~19633813
> *James that is sik.I think once the dually build off is done we should do a rig build off.I can't wait to start on my Freightliner FLC.
> *


that sounds like a good idea i got a pete thats been wantin to get chopped up but ill need to do somethin about wheels lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Finally got this damn foil to stick. Still have more to put down. Waiting on the engine and drive line goodies to get here. Chugging away slowly. But i'm taking my time on this one.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats gonna be nice bro... Bet that car will pop once you clear it


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 19 2011, 01:27 AM~19635755
> *Thats gonna be nice bro... Bet that car will pop once you clear it
> *


Clear it? It is cleared. :biggrin: Still have to lay the rally stripes first. Finish all the foil, then clear. Then PE. Then the engine and driveline detail. Still have to find some wheels though. Undecided.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 18 2011, 10:24 PM~19635711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got this damn foil to stick. Still have more to put down. Waiting on the engine and drive line goodies to get here. Chugging away slowly. But i'm taking my time on this one.
> *


looks good nice job on the bmf what did you have to do to get it to stick?


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 23 2010, 08:50 PM~17285392
> *I already put one on one of my trucks ... they look OK
> 
> and I made some more for me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i want some


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 08:43 PM~19633932
> *here yah go matt, sorry vance none of your fat chicks, yah chubby chaser!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah hock can't wait to see ya get them going. :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 19 2011, 01:55 AM~19636018
> *looks good nice job on the bmf what did you have to do to get it to stick?
> *


Pulled foil from the middle of the sheet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Jan 18 2011, 10:30 PM~19635790
> *Clear it? It is cleared.  :biggrin:  Still have to lay the rally stripes first. Finish all the foil, then clear. Then PE. Then the engine and driveline detail. Still have to find some wheels though. Undecided.
> *


thats what im waitin on..stripes & a cowl hood to finish my camaro.


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, I'm havin issues at home with the internet. I've been "borrowing" the internet from someone and now they're having problems with it. I'm sittin at McD's right now, LOL. Got more progress on the Pete but no pics right now. The Dooley is out of the pond and hopefully I can get started back on that tomorrow. 

I also got the bed cover made for Dragon Slayer, just needs top coat, decal and clear.

Hopefully this internet problem is fixed soon since I can't really afford to have it hooked up right now.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 19 2011, 03:41 AM~19637091
> *i want some
> *


I'm outta ink, but as soon as i get more I'm gonna make some more for the new people, all the old guys got some


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 19 2011, 04:14 PM~19641359
> *Well, I'm havin issues at home with the internet. I've been "borrowing" the internet from someone and now they're having problems with it. I'm sittin at McD's right now, LOL. Got more progress on the Pete but no pics right now. The Dooley is out of the pond and hopefully I can get started back on that tomorrow.
> 
> I also got the bed cover made for Dragon Slayer, just needs top coat, decal and clear.
> 
> Hopefully this internet problem is fixed soon since I can't really afford to have it hooked up right now.
> *


can you get on threw your phone?


----------



## ripgabby08

YOU GUYS KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CAMPER FROM THE BRONCO OR IM GUESSING A BLAZER?? I KNOW THEY HAVE WANT ADDS N WHAT NOT BUT I SPEND MORE TIME IN DRAG LO THEN OTHER ONES..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 20 2011, 01:17 AM~19645055
> *YOU GUYS KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CAMPER FROM THE BRONCO OR IM GUESSING A BLAZER?? I KNOW THEY HAVE WANT ADDS N WHAT NOT BUT I SPEND MORE TIME IN DRAG LO THEN OTHER ONES..
> *



Wish you woulda posted this like a week ago. :roflmao: I just cut up my extra top for the bronco last Saturday. Sorry bro!


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 19 2011, 10:24 PM~19645163
> *Wish you woulda posted this like a week ago. :roflmao: I just cut up my extra top for the bronco last Saturday. Sorry bro!
> *


 :twak: I WISH YOU TOLD ME A WEEK AGO YOU WERE GONNA DO THAT :biggrin: LOL THANKS THO HOMIE ...THATS WHAT IMMA DO TO IT WHEN I GET ONE


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 19 2011, 11:16 PM~19645896
> *:twak: I WISH YOU TOLD ME A WEEK AGO YOU WERE GONNA DO THAT  :biggrin: LOL THANKS THO HOMIE ...THATS WHAT IMMA DO TO IT WHEN I GET ONE
> *


if u just gonna cut it up just get some sheet styrene and make it from scratch


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 19 2011, 11:58 PM~19646305
> *if u just gonna cut it up just get some sheet styrene and make it from scratch
> *


I WANT IT FOR THE SIDE WINDOW ...WELL YEA THATS TRUE HUH MAYBE ILL GIVE IT A TRY ...I WANNA TRY TO MAKE A BLAZER OUT OF THE SYCLONE


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Well then your building a typhoon lol. If you want just a blazer then start with just the s10 kit. 

And awhile back I accually made some scale measurements on how much you need to cut off to make a 2dr blazer/typhoon, so if you want them let me know.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 19 2011, 11:17 PM~19645055
> *YOU GUYS KNOW WHERE I CAN GET THE CAMPER FROM THE BRONCO OR IM GUESSING A BLAZER?? I KNOW THEY HAVE WANT ADDS N WHAT NOT BUT I SPEND MORE TIME IN DRAG LO THEN OTHER ONES..
> *


let me check my stash, but im pretty sure i gots one. i will go over to my shop and see if there is one in there and get back to ya.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's what I was up to for a few last night.

Made a trailer hitch with a removable receiver. Just need to find the tow ball for it.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 09:43 AM~19647665
> *Here's what I was up to for a few last night.
> 
> Made a trailer hitch with a removable receiver. Just need to find the tow ball for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good ...if ya can make that make your own ball too!! maybe flat stock for the bottom cut ina circle....thin round tube for the center an a big round headed pin for the top..just a idea.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Jan 20 2011, 11:09 AM~19647801
> *looks good ...if ya can make that make your own ball too!! maybe  flat stock for the bottom cut ina circle....thin round tube for the center an a big round headed pin for the top..just a idea.
> *


I gotta few layin around, I just gotta find em.

I gotta pick up some more plastic and I'll start takin orders for these (if there's any interest). I made that one in about 15 mins.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 20 2011, 12:00 AM~19646323
> *I WANT IT FOR THE SIDE WINDOW ...WELL YEA THATS TRUE HUH MAYBE ILL GIVE IT A TRY ...I WANNA TRY TO MAKE A BLAZER OUT OF THE SYCLONE
> *


i made the back roof section out of just styrene with a s10 kit you need to shorten the wheels base to about a quarter inch...


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 07:43 AM~19647665
> *Here's what I was up to for a few last night.
> 
> Made a trailer hitch with a removable receiver. Just need to find the tow ball for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good...the 55 chevy stepside came with towballs i used one to do one of these several years ago i cut the license plate out of the roll pan and hinged it so it could be hidden when not towing lol


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 18 2011, 07:43 PM~19633932
> *here yah go matt, sorry vance none of your fat chicks, yah chubby chaser!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2011, 12:00 PM~19648086
> *looks good...the 55 chevy stepside came with towballs i used one to do one of these several years ago i cut the license plate out of the roll pan and hinged it so it could be hidden when not towing lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My next one will be just like that for my Dooley for the build off.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 09:01 AM~19648095
> *My next one will be just like that for my Dooley for the build off.
> *


i didnt get as technical on mine as you did just put a tube stickin out of the frame with a smaller tube with the ball on it lol i like how u got the pin


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2011, 12:05 PM~19648123
> *i didnt get as technical on mine as you did just put a tube stickin out of the frame with a smaller tube with the ball on it lol i like how u got the pin
> *


Just that little extra detail.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 09:07 AM~19648134
> *Just that little extra detail.
> *


a hood hinge kit would prolly work good for this since it has the cotter pin


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2011, 12:10 PM~19648157
> *a hood hinge kit would prolly work good for this since it has the cotter pin
> *


Cheaper to just use a regular pin though.


----------



## darkside customs

people can be so shady.. Got my s 10 kit which was listed factory sealed. Its opened, complete, and the engine is a glue bomb.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 03:04 PM~19649632
> *people can be so shady.. Got my s 10 kit which was listed factory sealed. Its opened, complete, and the engine is a glue bomb.
> *


AMT or Monogram??


----------



## darkside customs

the lindberg 20th scale first gen


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeappers that does suck. though i may can help ya. i have 2 blazer kits that have engines in 1/20, if ya might need one.


----------



## darkside customs

its all good. I can work with it, i wont give up


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 03:43 PM~19649950
> *the lindberg 20th scale first gen
> *


Definatly can't help with that one.


----------



## chevyguy97

man that hitch looks awesome,

that sucks james. shit like that happens all the time

KY that blazer looks bad ass. good job on that.
i have been wanting to do one, now i know how. thanks.
looks like a lot of work, but it will be worth it.


----------



## chevyguy97

man it's snowing it's ballz off here, anyone else getting snow???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

we're supposed to get some later tonite..like 1" tho..better than the 12" we got last week..
bout damn tired of seein snow.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jan 20 2011, 03:55 PM~19650029
> *man it's snowing it's ballz off here, anyone else getting snow???
> *


Barely. We got ice like a motherfucker though a few days ago. Can't wait til the damn snow is over with.


----------



## chevyguy97

i know i already posted this pic, but it just fits the day im having, when it's snowing like this i can't get any painting done, and i need to paint my damn frame tonight or tomorrow somthing.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 20 2011, 02:00 PM~19650082
> *Barely. We got ice like a motherfucker though a few days ago. Can't wait til the damn snow is over with.
> *


yeah ya'll aways get snow up there in MI, my mon lives in Flint and i know how the winters are up there, i used to live in travers city and it snowed in OCT one time and i got in my truck and drove back to arkansas fast. lol :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

matt the bazer is alot of work but well worth it lol i originaly did it years ago but changed it and since i got my blazer i wanted to redo it but the measurements where actually really close considering the first time i used pics off the net lol...and its snowin here too got quite a bit 

james that sucx about the engine but look at it like the engine is blown and time to toss in a v8 lmao


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Jan 20 2011, 05:16 AM~19647182
> *Well then your building a typhoon lol. If you want just a blazer then start with just the s10 kit.
> 
> And awhile back I accually made some scale measurements on how much you need to cut off to make a 2dr blazer/typhoon, so if you want them let me know.
> *


yezzer that will help


----------



## ripgabby08

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 20 2011, 08:55 AM~19648060
> *i made the back roof section out of just styrene with a s10 kit you need to shorten the wheels base to about a quarter inch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooo i like that


----------



## Scur-rape-init

You mofo's are workin this thread like no other!! Nice to see this club starting to take off!! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by ripgabby08_@Jan 20 2011, 01:41 PM~19650422
> *ooooooo i like that
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

question... how do i put drag-lo as the club im in? on my profile that is


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 20 2011, 10:15 PM~19653442
> *question... how do i put drag-lo as the club im in? on my profile that is
> *


 Do you have yahoo D? If so hit me up on it. I will explain how to do it on there so you can walk through LOL

juniors_bowtie <-----<<<<<


----------



## darkside customs

Couldnt wait to start it... :uh: :biggrin: 
The cab needs a little tweaking to get it to sit flat, but Ill get it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice. Makes me wanna break mine out...

think ill wait a bit tho.


----------



## kykustoms

hell yea i like the 1/20 kits ive got one of those the nissan and the yota i got a corvette thats gonna donate the v8 to the dime one of these years lol


----------



## darkside customs

Im gonna go with the kit motor for it... I can clean it up and work with it... Either that or the engine from the 1/20 Camaro


----------



## chevyguy97

ooooooooooo i like them old body S-10s.
lookn good, i like them wheels.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 21 2011, 12:52 AM~19656040
> *Couldnt wait to start it... :uh:  :biggrin:
> The cab needs a little tweaking to get it to sit flat, but Ill get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like alil kid with a new toy..just couldnt wait to start cuttin it up....lol... nice start is it going to sit flat when its done?


----------



## darkside customs

yessir.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lookin good fellas.
I should have some progress pics of the Willys up tonight .I cut the trunk open and started shavin the trim off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 21 2011, 09:37 AM~19658676
> *Lookin good fellas.
> I should have some progress pics of the Willys up tonight .I cut the trunk open and started shavin the trim off.
> *


sounds good Jeremy!

ill be working on hinge/jamming my doors tonight on the dually build.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Heres my progress.








This second pic shows what I had to remove to smooth the body.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice touch man. gonna look clean for sure.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 22 2011, 01:15 AM~19664520
> *nice touch man.  gonna look clean for sure.
> *



x2

Little something I've been workin on for the wagon build off. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

nice wagon scur-rape-init

lookn good so far Aces.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 20 2011, 10:52 PM~19656040
> *Couldnt wait to start it... :uh:  :biggrin:
> The cab needs a little tweaking to get it to sit flat, but Ill get it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THATS MY STYLE!! :biggrin: hit me up if you need any pointers!!  keep in mind about the front frame rails! they angle up and in, not flat on the ground!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks Matt, tryin something new. 

Gotta say, everyone is putting in some great work! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
Anybody got 2 extra caddy bullet taillights they don't need?


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jan 22 2011, 09:19 PM~19669581
> *Thanx fellas I appreciate it.
> Anybody got 2 extra caddy bullet taillights they don't need?
> *


I GOT BULLET TAIL LIGHTS BUT NOT SURE WHAT THERE FROM..
EVERYBODY'S RIDES ARE LOOKIN GOOD...KEEP ON TRUCKIN..CANT WAIT I WANNA SEE THEM FINISHED UP.. :cheesy:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 02:38 AM~15734745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas.
> Aces'N'Eights and myself have started a small club and will be sending invites from time to time.
> We wanted to bring together a close knit group of people that share the same passion for bodydropped trucks, lowriders, and rat rods, kustoms, traditional rods, hell anything on wheels works
> 
> THE ROSTER
> 
> darkside customs
> Aces'N'Eights
> sdkid
> chevyguy97
> 06150xlt
> INTHABLOOD
> hockenberry
> ptman2002
> relaxednoma
> TwistedFabrication
> Trent Goodwin
> sdrodder
> slammdsonoma
> customforlife
> Scur-rape-init
> coleman9219
> bowtiebadboy33
> kykustoms
> lowemo
> ripgabby08
> grimreaper69
> bugs-one
> ghettoluxury
> dariusmather
> cobra98
> 
> The list just keeps growin
> *



For anyone needing to add an avatar, or something to establish their membership, the first post in this thread has a picture of the Avi. You can copy and save it and then add it to your avi picture


----------



## darkside customs

Sup fellas.... Everyone is doin some killer work in here....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 23 2011, 12:48 AM~19670781
> *Sup fellas.... Everyone is doin some killer work in here....
> *



:0 You just wake up? LMAO


----------



## bugs-one

Got a little bored today so I drew this up,
To the Drag Lo Family!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thats bad ass Bugs.... Hey, what's your first name bugs?


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 09:08 PM~19670937
> *Thats bad ass Bugs.... Hey, what's your first name bugs?
> *


Ha ha... nah, bro. First name is Juan.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Jan 22 2011, 09:00 PM~19670868-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 You just wake up? LMAO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Hearse's lady made me supper and now Im headed back to SD now
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 09:04 PM~19670903
> *Got a little bored today so I drew this up,
> To the Drag Lo Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats sick bro!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init_@Jan 22 2011, 09:08 PM~19670937
> *Thats bad ass Bugs.... Hey, what's your first name bugs?
> *


Reminds me of Uncle Buck...."Whats his last name?? Spray??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just some extra shit i added to my blue 69 camaro. found the cowl hood for it and the stripes to put on the car. i gotta touch it up tomorrow and fix the body lines with it but its considered done at this point.

























gotta foil it..thats all thats left on it i believe


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian


----------



## [LOWEMO]

stuff is amazing as always fella's.....

umm i was wondering if anybody has facebook? if you do you should add me...

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000301550082

maybe get to know the drag-lo family a little better...


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 23 2011, 03:53 AM~19672164
> *stuff is amazing as always fella's.....
> 
> umm i was wondering if anybody has facebook? if you do you should add me...
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000301550082
> 
> maybe get to know the drag-lo family a little better...
> *


theres some of us on there we are even in a draglo group on there


----------



## SlammdSonoma

even me, mr. dont do anything online got a facebook account finally..just so i can keep up with my drag lo familia!


----------



## darkside customs

well i just picked up yet another big rig. A chevy titan


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 23 2011, 12:57 AM~19671298
> *just some extra shit i added to my blue 69 camaro.  found the cowl hood for it and the stripes to put on the car.  i gotta touch it up tomorrow and fix the body lines with it but its considered done at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gotta foil it..thats all thats left on it i believe
> *



Beautiful bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Muscle Cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

CAMAROS LOOK GOOD.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 23 2011, 08:32 AM~19672612
> *theres some of us on there we are even in a draglo group on there
> *




really i had a quick look for a draglo club but nothing came up.... 

what should i search?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Jan 23 2011, 05:59 PM~19676652
> *really i had a quick look for a draglo club but nothing came up....
> 
> what should i search?
> *


Drag Lo Customs M.C.C.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68+Jan 23 2011, 04:29 PM~19675976-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love Muscle Cars !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-modelsbyroni_@Jan 23 2011, 04:41 PM~19676085
> *CAMAROS LOOK GOOD.
> *



thanks guys, i kinda have a bug for em for the moment. That is while i spray out my 67 impy.


----------



## bugs-one

What up, Brian? :wave:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whats haaapnin Juan? everything goin alright out there?


----------



## bugs-one

Everything's alright, bro. Just out trying to hustle and make more money like everyone else. Plus its a slow season right now for us on the road. Hows evrything crackin' out there in your neck of the woods?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

its a goin bro.. the last of the snow is gone here, cold as hell still but crack-a-lackin on a few builds.


----------



## dig_derange

Camaro's are looking nice Brian. really likin that rust color.


----------



## darkside customs

Well, I will post some pics tonite, but I got some good progress goin on the Titan Rig....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2011, 07:18 PM~19684810
> *Well, I will post some pics tonite, but I got some good progress goin on the Titan Rig....
> *



:uh: A.D.D at it's best!!! WHERE is your dually!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 24 2011, 03:27 PM~19684916
> *:uh: A.D.D at it's best!!! WHERE is your dually!!
> *


Had a fat girl over and she sat on it... Nah, its still there... Im gonna work on it....


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 24 2011, 05:09 PM~19685353
> *Had a fat girl over and she sat on it... Nah, its still there... Im gonna work on it....
> *


 :roflmao: you should put the titan engine in the coe lol


----------



## darkside customs

But then what would I put in the Titan???


----------



## kykustoms

a blown big block or somethin lol


----------



## darkside customs

Maybe... lol


----------



## kykustoms

just put the coe on the titan chassis and do a custom frame and shit for the titan with a 2 blown big blocks behind the cab lol


----------



## darkside customs

Finally got my order in from Hobbylinc that I ordered 2 weeks ago....








And yes, I do know I have A.D.D. 
But I had to show Jake up on this..... since I wont be goin crazy on the Titan, I am gonna go crazy on that Ford....
Hows this for a little craziness...


----------



## kykustoms

thats what im talkin about that looks even better than the titan would since theres more than just a bumper to lay on the ground lol


----------



## darkside customs

Im lookin for some smaller tires though... like I told ya, a shit ton of modifyin the interior.... especially after the doors get suicided...


----------



## kykustoms

yea with those tires u might not have any room to get into the door with the tubs it would take lol


----------



## darkside customs

Ill mock it up on some 24s and see what it do....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 25 2011, 10:49 PM~19700036
> *yea with those tires u might not have any room to get into the door with the tubs it would take lol
> *


Actually, Im thinkin you would be able to get in, just before the wheel well is where the door comes down to the bottom of the cab, that could be the step and I think the tub would clear that area without problems


----------



## brantstevens

hey guys im having a bit of trouble with my adjustable chassis for my s10 dually. i got the front swing arms sorted but with the rear i want the 4 link to basically be the adjustable part. im using little gussets an sewing pins, my problem is that after i glue it will the rearend stay up or will it jus drop? is there any tips or anyway in particular that you do it with sewing pins?

cheers guys.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jan 26 2011, 03:05 AM~19700149
> *hey guys im having a bit of trouble with my adjustable chassis for my s10 dually. i got the front swing arms sorted but with the rear i want the 4 link to basically be the adjustable part. im using little gussets an sewing pins, my problem is that after i glue it will the rearend stay up or will it jus drop? is there any tips or anyway in particular that you do it with sewing pins?
> 
> cheers guys.
> *



I sent this guy our way cause you know who the best crew for draggin trucks is. Any advice fellas?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2011, 12:06 AM~19699698
> *Finally got my order in from Hobbylinc that I ordered 2 weeks ago....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I do know I have A.D.D.
> But I had to show Jake up on this..... since I wont be goin crazy on the Titan, I am gonna go crazy on that Ford....
> Hows this for a little craziness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks good, that bitch is layed OUT. hell yeah :0


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jan 26 2011, 03:05 AM~19700149
> *hey guys im having a bit of trouble with my adjustable chassis for my s10 dually. i got the front swing arms sorted but with the rear i want the 4 link to basically be the adjustable part. im using little gussets an sewing pins, my problem is that after i glue it will the rearend stay up or will it jus drop? is there any tips or anyway in particular that you do it with sewing pins?
> 
> cheers guys.
> *


I would say try bending the pin a little bit. Once it's in place it should tighten it up just enough so that it stays in place. 


This is just a guess since I have yet to try any kind of movable suspension.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700149
> *hey guys im having a bit of trouble with my adjustable chassis for my s10 dually. i got the front swing arms sorted but with the rear i want the 4 link to basically be the adjustable part. im using little gussets an sewing pins, my problem is that after i glue it will the rearend stay up or will it jus drop? is there any tips or anyway in particular that you do it with sewing pins?
> 
> cheers guys.
> *


theres not really a way using sewing pins to get it to hold up by itself you will need to make a shock or hydraulic cylinder with a tube inside another tube or a piece of wire in a tube


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Sorry fellas, Im done. Gonna be in sitback mode. If you need to get ahold of me, shoot a PM or on yahoo mess if you need..... I'll keep checkin in the Drag Lo thread, but I just had enough.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2011, 01:06 AM~19699698
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That ford is lookin wicked ! 

JM.02 it's beggin for a sick paint job ! :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 26 2011, 07:18 PM~19706854
> *Sorry fellas, Im done. Gonna be in sitback mode. If you need to get ahold of me, shoot a PM or on yahoo mess if you need..... I'll keep checkin in the Drag Lo thread, but I just had enough.
> *


bro, if ya havent noticed i havent been here for that same uncommon reason.. Some fucknuggets that like to just do nothing more than bitch need to get off their goddamn couches, quit their damn e-thuggin and grow the fuck up and get a fucking job. I wont name names but theres a few asswads that need the froot loops knocked from their babyfaces... 

ill say none of em from this club.  

anyways..back to my shop...


----------



## darkside customs

what the hell went down?


----------



## darkside customs

we are all here for the same reason...to build and learn from each other, not just from fellow club members, but everyone. We all know what to expect from this forum. The bs and bitchin. Get past it and have fun. Myself and jeremy and a few others have done alot to turn this club around and bring it back with some fresh ideas and great attitudes. Vance, i hope u reconsider and post on lil. I didnt bring u in because i wasnt around, but i love ur style of builds and u do some sick work. Dont let the bs bring u down. James


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2011, 04:05 AM~19710496
> *we are all here for the same reason...to build and learn from each other, not just from fellow club members, but everyone. We all know what to expect from this forum. The bs and bitchin. Get past it and have fun. Myself and jeremy and a few others have done alot to turn this club around and bring it back with some fresh ideas and great attitudes. Vance, i hope u reconsider and post on lil. I didnt bring u in because i wasnt around, but i love ur style of builds and u do some sick work. Dont let the bs bring u down.  James
> *



Yeah, I hear you Wonderbread. I still will be here. Im just not a very good people person I guess. I've always had a problem with my filter in my head that doesnt stop me from speakin my mind. Because of that, I dont want to put a bad rep on here fellas. The club is growing like a mofo, and I need to chill. 

I will still be here, just keepin my mouth shut. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

YA'LL GO VOTE FOR YOUR FAVE MODEL OF THE MONTH PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1189&page=1


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Jan 27 2011, 08:19 AM~19710906
> *Yeah, I hear you Wonderbread. I still will be here. Im just not a very good people person I guess. I've always had a problem with my filter in my head that doesnt stop me from speakin my mind. Because of that, I dont want to put a bad rep on here fellas. The club is growing like a mofo, and I need to chill.
> 
> I will still be here, just keepin my mouth shut. :biggrin:
> *


I have the same problem bro, especially in person. But on here it's pointless to get into shit with someone when all you're gonna do is talk shit cuz there's thousands of miles between. It's a waste of time. For that reason I ignore all the BS.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Jan 27 2011, 10:47 PM~19717095
> *I have the same problem bro, especially in person. But on here it's pointless to get into shit with someone when all you're gonna do is talk shit cuz there's thousands of miles between. It's a waste of time. For that reason I ignore all the BS.
> *


I'm not that far away. Talk shit to me. We'll meet up and handle it like men.........and visit the hobby shop. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Was gonna suicide the doors, but too many clearance issues, so here we go.... and I found smaller tires from the 20th scale S-10





































Still gotta hinge the other side....


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good, Presidente. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks brother!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

looks good james


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2011, 10:46 PM~19717814
> *Was gonna suicide the doors, but too many clearance issues, so here we go.... and I found smaller tires from the 20th scale S-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta hinge the other side....
> *


Bro that is lookin nice ! Keep us posted.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks T, Hoping to have a partially started frame tonite...


----------



## kykustoms

that looks sick james looks alot better on those tires


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 28 2011, 12:39 AM~19718463
> *that looks sick james looks alot better on those tires
> *



x2 :wow: 


Working on my wagon tonight, but hope to do a little work on the dually on Saturday.


----------



## darkside customs

Got the other door done....









All closed up


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 27 2011, 10:46 PM~19717814
> *Was gonna suicide the doors, but too many clearance issues, so here we go.... and I found smaller tires from the 20th scale S-10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta hinge the other side....
> *


I LOVE HOOKED UP RIGS....THIS IS GONNA BE KILLER!!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks J...


----------



## grimreaper69

Finished this up a couple days ago.


































Started working on this one last night. This is gonna be a replica of the 1:1 95 I owned.


----------



## dariusmather

well i got my tattoo finished last saturday .. i started it last year and it was small so i added on here it is! 









its the first day ive had any time to work on models to so im painting and doing patterns on a 61 imp and the dually frame


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 28 2011, 04:07 PM~19724442
> *well i got my tattoo finished last saturday .. i started it last year and it was small so i added on here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the first day ive had any time to work on models to so im painting and doing patterns on a 61 imp and the dually frame
> *


looks pretty cool...you say you added to it did you do it yourself? im a collector and have done most of mine and alot of my friends tats :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz

Looking good in here fellas. I was going through some pics from various shows in my photobucket and thought you might enjoy a little eye candy.


----------



## chevyguy97

doors look good james.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jan 29 2011, 04:37 AM~19728462
> *Looking good in here fellas. I was going through some pics from various shows in my photobucket and thought you might enjoy a little eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Phil! Those are bad ass! Right click, Save


----------



## dariusmather

QUOTE(dariusmather @ Jan 28 2011, 04:07 PM) 
well i got my tattoo finished last saturday .. i started it last year and it was small so i added on here it 


looks pretty cool...you say you added to it did you do it yourself? im a collector and have done most of mine and alot of my friends tats 


No I didn't do the tattoo but I drew it as a stencil and my aunt did the tattooing haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice tat bro... i havent gotten one in forever, missin that prickly feeling! (no ****) 

i think i hit builders block this week, just cant seem to get nothin done except pattern up and do a wild ass design on my 67 impy. Captn, V.P. of Hack Shack sprayed the car planet green base, his first time with an airbrush and a car body, not bad, 1 flaw but ill live with it. I lined the car out after a day of drying, the overall design of this took me 3 days of layin tape just however it would lay down. All pieces were hand cut and are different in sizes. If the lines look off, thats cool since i may add another flavor to it soon.

where i started from

















sprayed it whitelightning straight over the green, with pearl clear on top for a flake. 

































i still gotta add HOK kandy lime gold with a pearl green in with it(thanks ronnie and travis)


----------



## dig_derange

That 67 looks great bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks dig, been wanting to do somethin like this for awhile. this was to go to chawps to do up but felt i could do a paint job myself, maybe not as good but i can call it my own.


----------



## dariusmather

looks sick! i tried my first lowrider patterns or what ever you callem yesturday, im okay with how they came out but i think ill just repaint it and try again  im workin on the frame for it now its gonna have a hopper stance to it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 29 2011, 12:50 PM~19729674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Oh damn!! Nice work bro. You been tapin like a MOFO :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

you dont know the half of it man. every single line was a bitch. apply then cut it to fit and repeat... but i got exactly the look i wanted. im debating on adding some color to it on the pattern i just did but not set in stone. the kandy lime & green pearl may be enuf to knock it outta here. 

oh the stance is gonna be cali style, front up ass in the grass.


----------



## dariusmather

new project idea i got bored haha


----------



## kykustoms

67 looks cool brian and darius thats a cool project i did a rollback years ago but ended up tearin it apart lol


----------



## dariusmather

thanks my girl just left so im going to start on the frame for it and i want the bed to acctually work lol any ideas on that?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Jan 29 2011, 08:12 PM~19733227
> *thanks my girl just left so im going to start on the frame for it and i want the bed to acctually work lol any ideas on that?
> *


i got one i bought from Jeral 716 layin low. that works slides back and all that. Ill have to snap pics of it.


----------



## chevyguy97

67 look awesome brian.

i likes that roll back darius.

lookn good guys.


----------



## kykustoms

anyone ever see one of these?








well i saw it and thought it was cool as shit so i decided to try to build one mines different...its bigger but i sectioned and cut and sectioned and cut trien to get it as small as possible i still might shorten the fenders to make it shorter...i started this project to make a normal golf cart laid out but after googleing pics i ran into this and loved it lol

heres how much the front is narrowed with the stock hood








heres how much i sectioned the rear fender...i also narrowed them








the bed shortened and narrowed








the pile of shit i had when i was done cutting minus the top because it was a convertable project already 








and the body minus sides on the cab like the real one


----------



## dariusmather

thats gonna be sick shit!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 31 2011, 02:22 AM~19742906
> *anyone ever see one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i saw it and thought it was cool as shit so i decided to try to build one mines different...its bigger but i sectioned and cut and sectioned and cut trien to get it as small as possible i still might shorten the fenders to make it shorter...i started this project to make a normal golf cart laid out but after googleing pics i ran into this and loved it lol
> 
> heres how much the front is narrowed with the stock hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres how much i sectioned the rear fender...i also narrowed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bed shortened and narrowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pile of shit i had when i was done cutting minus the top because it was a convertable project already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the body minus sides on the cab like the real one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mahphawka be on some serious :420: 

Looks bad ass Jake! Bad ass concept!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Jake thats fuckin sick!!


----------



## chevyguy97

man jake that is so sick, i want a real one. can't wait to see ya finish it.


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, that 67 looks sick bro and Phil, thanks for posting those pics for us....


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys the more i look at it the more i feel i nead to shorten the fenders up but thats all in one days work...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

can it go any lower? LMAO

this is the shit Jake..its a wander ya didnt throw a pic of that in a text, i wouldve fell out of my damn chair on that!


----------



## kykustoms

lmao yea i almost did but it was late when i took the final pic i didnt even notice the pic u sent me till almost midnight lol


----------



## dariusmather

Got frame almost done for my rollback, and the wrecker body mocked up so far and I like it haha ill post some pics later, quick question, how do I make my club status say the clubs name and how do I change the pic to one of my own??


----------



## kykustoms

at the top where it says my controls then goto the left where it says personal profile then options for avitar sig etc.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 30 2011, 11:22 PM~19742906
> *anyone ever see one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well i saw it and thought it was cool as shit so i decided to try to build one mines different...its bigger but i sectioned and cut and sectioned and cut trien to get it as small as possible i still might shorten the fenders to make it shorter...i started this project to make a normal golf cart laid out but after googleing pics i ran into this and loved it lol
> 
> heres how much the front is narrowed with the stock hood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres how much i sectioned the rear fender...i also narrowed them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the bed shortened and narrowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the pile of shit i had when i was done cutting minus the top because it was a convertable project already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the body minus sides on the cab like the real one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats effin cool right there!! :biggrin: this would be somethin cool to build out of a junk kit and all those batteries that come in the lowrider kits for the "power", hinge the bench seat and show off the batteries underneath?! :happysad: :biggrin: looks nice!!


----------



## kykustoms

actually hock its gonna be a gas cart...im usin the motor from the chopper that comes with the mpc monte carlo kit lol
i shortened the front fenders in front of the wheel wells about 5 scale inches and the rear fenders 3 scale inches in front and behind the wheels then shortened the bed 6 its about as short as i can get it so its a little longer than a standard golf cart more like the length of the carts with 4 fullsize seats and the width of the cab is the width of a standard golf cart so with the fenders its a little wider than a standard golf cart lol anyway heres a pic of it now...








i still havnt decided on if i want to do the half cab thing like the real one of do doors...i do plan on moving the windshield forward some and maybe move the whole front back some to make it a little shorter


----------



## darkside customs

I havent messed with the 65 Rivi in a minute, so I felt like doing some cutting and here is where its at now... Still needs some clean up but I think it came out ok...


----------



## kykustoms

looks badass james :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jake....
*WANNA TAKE A MOMENT AND WELCOME FASTJIMMY71 TO THE FAM!*


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to draglo fastjimmy


----------



## caprice on dz

I got a question for you truck builders in here. I want to do a model of a local truck I have seen for about the last ten years. Its an early 90s silverado single cab, bagged on late 90s early 00s era colorado custom style rims. I remember when I was in high school and atteneding vo-tech the owner was in the autoshop class and built it there. Anyway, the question, the model I found is a promo, so which kits can I use for a more detailed chassis and engine should I choose to open the hood?

Phil


----------



## brantstevens

That rivi looks sick darkside! Came out awesome bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2011, 03:00 AM~19753490
> *Thanks Jake....
> WANNA TAKE A MOMENT AND WELCOME FASTJIMMY71 TO THE FAM!
> *


Welcome Fast Jimmy!!! Lets see some PICS!!!



Big Phil, try these out.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jan 31 2011, 11:48 PM~19752828
> *actually hock its gonna be a gas cart...im usin the motor from the chopper that comes with the mpc monte carlo kit lol
> i shortened the front fenders in front of the wheel wells about 5 scale inches and the rear fenders 3 scale inches in front and behind the wheels then shortened the bed 6 its about as short as i can get it so its a little longer than a standard golf cart more like the length of the carts with 4 fullsize seats and the width of the cab is the width of a standard golf cart so with the fenders its a little wider than a standard golf cart lol anyway heres a pic of it now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still havnt decided on if i want to do the half cab thing like the real one of do doors...i do plan on moving the windshield forward some and maybe move the whole front back some to make it a little shorter
> *


i was lookn at the first pic, and just got to thinking if that thing had a boxed in bed, it would look just like the ice cream truck off of that cheech and chong movie, nice dreams i think was the name of it. :biggrin: i know that ice cream truck on that movie was a 50 style chevy, but just the way the cab looks it kinda looks like it.
but it looks bad ass. i likes.

i would leave the doors off of it, just to give it more of that golf cart look. just my 2cents  
either way it's bad ass.

WELCOME TO THE CLUB FASTJIMMY71
post up some pic's of what ya got. :wow:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
rivi is looking good..


----------



## darkside customs

thanks fellas


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's a couple more I'm workin on.

Project in primer slammed on stocks........................










Or daily driver with some kinda wild paint??










And the F-250 so far, still workn on te suspension and tryin to find a front axle.


----------



## dig_derange

incredible work fellas! I love that golf cart & that Rivi


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 1 2011, 06:36 AM~19754551
> *i was lookn at the first pic, and just got to thinking if that thing had a boxed in bed, it would look just like the ice cream truck off of that cheech and chong movie, nice dreams i think was the name of it. :biggrin: i know that ice cream truck on that movie was a 50 style chevy, but just the way the cab looks it kinda looks like it.
> but it looks bad ass. i likes.
> 
> i would leave the doors off of it, just to give it more of that golf cart look. just my 2cents
> either way it's bad ass.
> 
> WELCOME TO THE CLUB FASTJIMMY71
> post up some pic's of what ya got. :wow:
> *


yea that icecream truck is badass would like to do one of them oneday lol and i figured i should leave doors off i just wondered why they didnt put lil doors on the cart lol


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755638
> *Here's a couple more I'm workin on.
> 
> Project in primer slammed on stocks........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or daily driver with some kinda wild paint??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the F-250 so far, still workn on te suspension and tryin to find a front axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on the chevy id go second pic wheels and a little bit lower maby just tucking tire


----------



## 408models

some nice fab work up in here fellas


----------



## darkside customs

thanks Smiley.... thats whats up....

*WANNA TAKE A MOMENT AND WELCOME TUNZAFUN TO THE FAM!! GLAD TO HAVE YOU OVER HERE BRO!!!*


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2011, 07:46 PM~19769934
> *thanks Smiley.... thats whats up....
> 
> WANNA TAKE A MOMENT AND WELCOME TUNZAFUN TO THE FAM!! GLAD TO HAVE YOU OVER HERE BRO!!!
> *


Appreciate it bro! Gonna do the best i can to rep the club to the fullest! :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

welcome tunzafun im new too haha


----------



## cobra98

Welcome FASTJIMMY71 & TUNZAFUN :thumbsup:


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2011, 10:03 AM~19755638
> *Here's a couple more I'm workin on.
> 
> 
> 
> And the F-250 so far, still workn on te suspension and tryin to find a front axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah J, I'm diggin' that ford :yes:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2011, 08:46 PM~19769934
> *thanks Smiley.... thats whats up....
> 
> WANNA TAKE A MOMENT AND WELCOME TUNZAFUN TO THE FAM!! GLAD TO HAVE YOU OVER HERE BRO!!!
> *



Welcome to the CREW Big Balla!!! That's what's up!! Post up them projects bro.


----------



## tunzafun

Appreciate the welcome fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to drag low tunzafun another kentucky boy to rep drag lo lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 2 2011, 08:13 PM~19770320
> *welcome to drag low tunzafun another kentucky boy to rep drag lo lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

Welcome to the Fam Tunzafun.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 2 2011, 09:19 PM~19770397
> *Welcome to the Fam Tunzafun.
> *


What it do Juan!! :biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one

What up Scurape?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 2 2011, 09:24 PM~19770459
> *What up Scurape?!
> *



Shit, just venting my frustration about the PO.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2011, 12:03 PM~19755638
> *Here's a couple more I'm workin on.
> 
> Project in primer slammed on stocks........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or daily driver with some kinda wild paint??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the F-250 so far, still workn on te suspension and tryin to find a front axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you guys are makin me wanna do a truck these are looking sweet!!! really like that ford.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the crew fastjimmy & tunzafun!


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 2 2011, 05:25 PM~19770466
> *Shit, just venting my frustration about the PO.
> *


What happen, bro?


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Feb 1 2011, 12:03 PM~19755638
> *Here's a couple more I'm workin on.
> 
> Project in primer slammed on stocks........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or daily driver with some kinda wild paint??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the F-250 so far, still workn on te suspension and tryin to find a front axle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think the silvy looks good slammed on the stocks. Gives it that perfect "in progress look" and not alot of cats have done it on here


----------



## dariusmather

well i got work done on my flat bed got the bed to slide back and lift so here is the progress on my wrecker haha....

















































































it still needs alot of work (as you can see ) but im happy with how it going so far


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 2 2011, 09:29 PM~19770525
> *What happen, bro?
> *



oh, you know, shipped package somehow got lost in the mail.  Track and confirm doesnt mean ANYTHING to the PO. all it means is they have an idea of when it got delivered. Doesnt mean anything if it got delivered to the wrong place. :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Darius, the wrecker looks great bro! Nice work on it.


----------



## darkside customs

Darius, that rollback is fuckin killer!!


----------



## chevyguy97

man the roll back is killer man, nice work.


----------



## dariusmather

thanks bro haha it pissed me off a couple times ended up breaking the first bed frame i built ( it had a collision with my wall) haha i wanna know how to make stickers i wanna put a drag-lo tow sign on the side lol


----------



## dariusmather

big thanks guys!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE FAM TUNZAFUN.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 2 2011, 06:03 PM~19770886
> *thanks bro haha it pissed me off a couple times ended up breaking the first bed frame i built ( it had a collision with my wall) haha i wanna know how to make stickers i wanna put a drag-lo tow sign on the side lol
> *


Darius, get with 06150XLT, he can make some sick decals for your ride.... I have some Drag-Lo Recovery decals that he made for a tow truck project Im workin on....


----------



## dariusmather

sick what do they look like? haha we should make a tow fleet for Drag-Lo


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 2 2011, 09:04 PM~19770904
> *WELCOME TO THE FAM TUNZAFUN.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## Fastjimmy71

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 1 2011, 12:00 AM~19753490
> *Thanks Jake....
> WANNA TAKE A MOMENT AND WELCOME FASTJIMMY71 TO THE FAM!
> *


What's up to all the Drag-low Kustomz member's Thank you all for the big homie welcome!!!


----------



## 06150xlt

Lots of new people...Welcome! so with that...










1.)darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
2.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustoms
3.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Fastjimmy71_@Feb 2 2011, 07:23 PM~19771823
> *What's up to all the Drag-low Kustomz member's Thank you all for the big homie welcome!!!
> *


Hell yea bro.... Man, Im lovin that 40 Ford vert and the Regal that you are workin on with the glass T tops is insane...


----------



## tunzafun

1.)darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
2.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustoms
3.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry
16.) Matt Chambers--Louisville, KY--23yo--tunzafun


----------



## dariusmather

im not on there any more!!!!
1.)darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
2.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustoms
3.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry
16.) Matt Chambers--Louisville, KY--23yo--tunzafun 
17.)Darius Mather-- minneapolis, MN--16 yo--dariusmather


----------



## cobra98

1.)darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
2.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustoms
3.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry
16.) Matt Chambers--Louisville, KY--23yo--tunzafun 
17.) Joe Pierre--Prairieville,LA--cobra98


----------



## dariusmather

1.)darkside customs aka James Evans Tijuana MX 35yo
2.) jake fogle-owensboro,ky-29 yo -- kykustoms
3.) matt pervin-wynne AR-31 yo--chevyguy97
4.) Scott Stamper--MayhemKustomz---Holly, Mi 30yo
5.) Bradley Carrizales AKA ripgabby08 --phoenix az 23 years young
6.) Nate Newberry -- Slidell, LA 30yo --06150xlt
7.) Josh Turnmire aka RED--Ghettoluxury--Waynesfield, OH-25yo
8.) ashleigh rusden..... australia.... 19yo [LOWEMO]
9.) Brian Niceswanger-- Lookout Mtn, GA 31 --SlammdSonoma
10.) James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI - 31 ---Grimreaper69
11.)Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB-28 yo -- Aces-N-Eights
12.)Austin Coleman - Pikeville,KY - 15 Coleman9219
13.) Jared Roach-Nova scotia, Canada- 16yo- AKA Bowtiebadboy33
14.) Vance Moore - Fairport Ohio, 30 yo, Scur-rape-init
15.) Joe McKnelly---thornton, CO---hocknberry
16.) Matt Chambers--Louisville, KY--23yo--tunzafun
17.) Joe Pierre--Prairieville,LA--cobra98 
18.)Darius Mather-- minneapolis, MN--16 yo--dariusmather


----------



## cobra98

LOL....Darius, we must have entered our posts at the same time


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wow: damn were growing into a badass group of builders in here!!

welcome tunzafun and fastjimmy.


----------



## dariusmather

re:LOL....Darius, we must have entered our posts at the same time 

haha yea lol


----------



## 06150xlt

Hey Cobra98, you live right around the corner from me lol


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Feb 2 2011, 09:18 PM~19772552
> *Hey Cobra98, you live right around the corner from me lol
> *


 :yes: Not far at all


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 2 2011, 06:47 PM~19770713
> *well i got work done on my flat bed got the bed to slide back and lift so here is the progress on my wrecker haha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still needs alot of work (as you can see ) but im happy with how it going so far
> *


thats lookin sick nice work :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

damn lookin at the role call theres now more guys from kentucky than any other state in drag lo


----------



## dariusmather

Thanks my! Haha


----------



## dariusmather

I meant ky lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres 2 of us from GA..


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 2 2011, 05:58 PM~19770823
> *oh, you know, shipped package somehow got lost in the mail.  Track and confirm doesnt mean ANYTHING to the PO. all it means is they have an idea of when it got delivered. Doesnt mean anything if it got delivered to the wrong place. :uh:
> *


That's the gool old u.s. postal service. Well at least its a little better then how it was some yrs back.


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 2 2011, 06:16 PM~19771028
> *sick what do they look like? haha we should make a tow fleet for Drag-Lo
> *


Here's my contribution,


----------



## Fastjimmy71

This is my new project "Buick Regal"

















roject..Buick Regal


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Fastjimmy71_@Feb 2 2011, 10:05 PM~19773194
> *This is my new project "Buick Regal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roject..Buick Regal
> *


thats tyght im diggin the rhd


----------



## darkside customs

Damn, thats what Im talkin bout! That Regal Interior is insane!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 3 2011, 12:03 AM~19772377
> *:wow:  damn were growing into a badass group of builders in here!!
> 
> welcome tunzafun and fastjimmy.
> *



:werd: Welcome


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Fastjimmy71_@Feb 2 2011, 11:05 PM~19773194
> *This is my new project "Buick Regal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roject..Buick Regal
> *


DAMMMMMMMMMMMN :wow: that's nice. looks so real in there. :0 your going to fit rite in this club. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 2 2011, 08:47 PM~19770713
> *well i got work done on my flat bed got the bed to slide back and lift so here is the progress on my wrecker haha....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still needs alot of work (as you can see ) but im happy with how it going so far
> *


how did i miss this one!! cool roll back i like to build these once ina while...great job.... :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 3 2011, 12:05 AM~19773193
> *Here's my contribution,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: another one!! sweet!! looks good bugs.. :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Fastjimmy71_@Feb 2 2011, 10:05 PM~19773194
> *This is my new project "Buick Regal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roject..Buick Regal
> *


 :0 :wow: 

yeap James you aint kiddin this thang is off the hook!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey, welcome to the club Jimmy, glad to see ya here! Hopefully you'll be able to get some paint on that regal soon.

Update with me, nothing much lol. I just have been busy lately so I haven't done much building, but I did finish some things so here they are:

69 Nova, I just finished this up, nothing much except for box stock. I didn't even wire the engine because I just wanted a quick "refresh" build. Duplicolor gm dark teal metallic, and all the badges and marker lights are done in bmf and paint. I didn't use any deals on this build, because I wanted to save them.


















































It was fun, but it isn't close to one of my best builds, far from it. Good kit though but don't think I will build another anytime soon.

Stock escalade w/ trailer, I wanted a tow rig, but had no truck kits I wanted to turn into one so I desided to use the escalde I built awhile back. MPC 76 caprice trailer detailed with paint, bmf and some tamiya clear red on the taillights. I modified the trailer hitch from the caprice to fit the escalade and look more realistic, and used the ball from the monogram f250. I still have somethings to do on the trailer, like the wiring, lisence plate and other misc stuff, so I guess it's a wip still. Next thing I will build is probably something to go on the trailer lol.










































Ok thats it, I know I loaded you guys down with pics, but I just thought I would do a quick update. I'm hoping to have some more custom stuff coming out soob, it's just it all takes time, time I seem to not have right now, oh well I'll live lol.


----------



## darkside customs

That Nova turned out nice Jared...

Got my interior done for the most part on the Rivi....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Some great work you guys got homies ! Keep buildin' !


----------



## chevyguy97

NICE james. looks really good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

interior lookin awesome James, and im likin that trailer Jared. i got a trailer from the bronco/cougar race team pack that my friend is working on for a tow trailer...
just hoping it comes out that nice.

side note update for me..no pics but i completely BMF'd my 67 tonight so its almost done..awaiting a windshield from el Presidente to complete the ride since mine has a glob of superglue the size of my damn thumb. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, Ill get it out to you Saturday morning bro....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 2 2011, 11:53 PM~19773006-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn lookin at the role call theres now more guys from kentucky than any other state in drag lo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ky boys know how to get down! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fastjimmy71_@Feb 3 2011, 12:05 AM~19773194
> *This is my new project "Buick Regal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roject..Buick Regal
> *


That is truly sick Jimmy! Donk, lowlow, or etc?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2011, 09:24 PM~19782616
> *Brian, Ill get it out to you Saturday morning bro....
> *


 :biggrin: ill be waiting impaitently...lol take ur time, i got a dually i can sand on til it gets here..LOL


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I was really board today, So I pulled the 02 out again, and I am now going to change the color to silver after a paint mess up. I was looking around and found a 98 trans am ws6 That I built awhile back, and was in need for a redo. So I striped that also and now they will be built side by side. Both cars will be silver. I personally like the ws6's styling over the camaro, but I still like both cars.


















































I got some spots that need a little work on both cars after stripping the paint on both, but hopefully they will have some color on them soon.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

those will look good man, thats another 2 cars ive never built or had in the collection.


----------



## chevyguy97

nice kits man, i have built both of those, i had a lot of fun with them, i like the firebird more myself. can't wait to see them finished. im working on a 79 firebird rite now.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks guys. I built up the trans am awhile back, but since my skills have improved since then, I decided to strip it and build it along side the camaro. I also like the trans am styling alot better, because it just looks so much cooler lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

GREAT DEAL ON E-BAY, someone is selling 5 sets of 20'' wheels for models, after shipping they will be $35 bucks, check it out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Hoppin-Hydros-1-24-SLI...=item23062a9c2c


----------



## dariusmather

Hey fam I was wondering how to wire a distributer? And what's the best way to do door jams?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 6 2011, 12:12 PM~19801901
> *Hey fam I was wondering how to wire a distributer? And what's the best way to do door jams?
> *


get u sum pre wired distributors or make one from styrene or aluminum tubing


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 6 2011, 01:12 PM~19801901
> *Hey fam I was wondering how to wire a distributer? And what's the best way to do door jams?
> *


if u got an old wired playstation controler they got like 8 diff color wires in em ive used those a few time...the wires a lil bigger than the prewired distributors but its cheaper lol can also get wire out of old phone cords...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

When I do door jambs I always trace it out on thick paper to make a template, then I work with the styrene till they fit.

No two cars are the same when they come to door jambs, so you just need to cut, measure, mess up, fix etc... lol. Just get cutting, and through trial and error you will have some jambs built.


----------



## bugs-one

Finally got a liitle building time. Here's the back of the frame that's going in my dually I'm out of the build-off but I'll slowly get this done. First frame I do. So comments and advice is welcome, fam.
















Sorry for the pics I'll try to get some during daytime.


----------



## chevyguy97

frame looks good to me. good job.


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 7 2011, 05:03 AM~19806936
> *frame looks good to me. good job.
> *


Thanks, bro.


----------



## darkside customs

frame looks good


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, since I haven't been able to get online I've gotten some work done. The F-250 is in color and cleared.










































I have the whole damn week off from work since my truck is down and I can't fix it til the 14th. 

I'll try to pop on here once in a while but I doubt that'll happen for a while. If anyone needs to get ahold of me or just wants to shoot th shit, get my # from Joe (cobra98).


----------



## kykustoms

bugs that frame looks badass and grim the ford is lookin good is that the stance or gonna go higher? not much room for bumps before the tire hits the rocker lol


----------



## darkside customs

finally grabbed some paint and clear today. Hoping i can get sum paint done on my merc


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 6 2011, 10:27 PM~19805625
> *Finally got a liitle building time. Here's the back of the frame that's going in my dually I'm out of the build-off but I'll slowly get this done. First frame I do. So comments and advice is welcome, fam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the pics I'll try to get some during daytime.
> *


i use the heat trick too bugs!  looks good!


----------



## bugs-one

Thanks Presidente, KY, and Hock. Yeah that heat trick is usefull got use whatcha got.


----------



## gagers16

been a while since ive been on herE so heres an update...
tore apart the cameo to make it a dually 
before:








now:


----------



## darkside customs

That truck looks badass Gagers.... 
Not really an update from me , however, I decided to quit smoking today.... God help me, but I think I can do it without killing anyone.... LOL


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 7 2011, 09:39 PM~19815009
> *That truck looks badass Gagers....
> Not really an update from me , however, I decided to quit smoking today.... God help me, but I think I can do it without killing anyone.... LOL
> *


Good for you, brother. Its tough but stick with it. Shit if you can live in Tijuana for as long as you have quiting smoking ain't nothing. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Feb 7 2011, 12:23 PM~19807764-->
> 
> 
> 
> bugs that frame looks badass and grim the ford is lookin good is that the stance or gonna go higher? not much room for bumps before the tire hits the rocker lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It might be a little higher, but I don't want it lookin all ghetto. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Feb 8 2011, 01:39 AM~19815009
> *That truck looks badass Gagers....
> Not really an update from me , however, I decided to quit smoking today.... God help me, but I think I can do it without killing anyone.... LOL
> *


Now if I could just quit smokin I'd be happy.


Since pullin the tank on my truck wasn't really an option and pullin the bed proved impossible with all the ice caked under it I chose to cut a hole in the floor. Should be up and runnin soon.


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn double post. :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 7 2011, 11:39 PM~19815009
> *That truck looks badass Gagers....
> Not really an update from me , however, I decided to quit smoking today.... God help me, but I think I can do it without killing anyone.... LOL
> *


Well I have no update either.But like James I also quit smoking yesterday and haven't killed anyone YET.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Feb 5 2011, 12:04 PM~19794441
> *I was really board today, So I pulled the 02 out again, and I am now going to change the color to silver after a paint mess up. I was looking around and found a 98 trans am ws6 That I built awhile back, and was in need for a redo. So I striped that also and now they will be built side by side. Both cars will be silver. I personally like the ws6's styling over the camaro, but I still like both cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got some spots that need a little work on both cars after stripping the paint on both, but hopefully they will have some color on them soon.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


Nice bro! Looks like my cousin's two 1:1 cars side by side. Hes got a 98 base v6 camaro and an 02 trans am ws6...both bright red  Be keepin my eye on these!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wave: Sup fellas!! Hope everyones doing good. I'll be back to building shortly. Had to take a break with all this work we have lately.


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats to all the guys that quit smoking, i quit one time for about 6 months and felt great, had some fam shit come up and went back to smoking, but i hope to try to quit again soon. im going to try to lose a few pounds before tring to quit again, caues ya'll will gain a little weight when quitting, but im only talkin like maybe 7-to-12 pounds.
but good luck with it guys.
did ya'll go cold turkey???????


----------



## kykustoms

wish i could quit but my ol lady wont so i could never quit with her smokin lol


----------



## darkside customs

Yes Matt, I gave up cold turkey.... Im eating like I was at a fuckin Pie Eating contest..... My old lady came home last night and saw the fridge filled with food and junk food and then saw me with out a cigarette and just shook her head and said god help me....


----------



## Fastjimmy71

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2011, 02:03 PM~19828464
> *Yes Matt, I gave up cold turkey.... Im eating like I was at a fuckin Pie Eating contest..... My old lady came home last night and saw the fridge filled with food and junk food and then saw me with out a cigarette and just shook her head and said god help me....
> *


What's homie..i feel your pain i quit to last week and it suck's..And it cost to much $9.00 a pack so good luck to all how qiut!!


----------



## Fastjimmy71

"Project Buick Regal is done..aka.."DOWN LOW 87"


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

My birthday score.











On the quitting smoking.I quit cold turkey too.Although I do chew alot of gum now.


----------



## chevyguy97

i likes that regal there jimmy. those T-tops are bad ass.

good score aces.


----------



## dariusmather

started on a new sonoma project today got bored waitin for glue on the dually to dry so here it is stared made the deep dish rear wheel to haha...



































these are what they looked like befor


----------



## [LOWEMO]

looking sick up in here 

here is what i have been hiding away working on...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 10 2011, 09:03 PM~19839823
> *looking sick up in here
> 
> here is what i have been hiding away working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass i like it!! good job bro


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 10 2011, 09:52 PM~19839714
> *started on a new sonoma project today got bored waitin for glue on the dually to dry so here it is stared made the deep dish rear wheel to haha...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these are what they looked like befor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro! I was plannin doin EXACTLY wut ur doin with those irocs on an elcamino ss :0 :wow:


----------



## dariusmather

heres my dually update.. fuel tank got its filler cap and fuel line ran to the engine, found a heavy chevy decal and figued it suited the build so its in the window now i just have to finish wiring for bags and lines and put the box on and im done!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 10 2011, 09:12 PM~19839911
> *Looks good bro! I was plannin doin EXACTLY wut ur doin with those irocs on an elcamino ss  :0  :wow:
> *


 thanks man haha damn really? well now ya know how they will look haha plannin ahead


----------



## dariusmather

i need to find my camera i hat usin myipod the pics are all fuzzy


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 10 2011, 10:22 PM~19840041
> *thanks man haha damn really? well now ya know how they will look haha plannin ahead
> *


Yes sir! Only difference is Im gonna use the sleeves for the fronts as well to make them a 22-23". Goin with a Bay Area style scraper/muscle car look


----------



## darkside customs

Regal came out bad ass Jimmy!!! Nothing new on my end today.... just relaxed at home and slept most of the day....


----------



## darkside customs

everyone that has my phone number, please text me or PM me your number so I can save it, my fuckin phone just decided it didnt want my contacts anymore even though they are saved to the SIM card... Im real pissed now...


----------



## darkside customs

First lowrider project for 2011.... 
Buick Regal aka "Gangstas Paradise"


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:0 

that the one i sent to ya? lookin killer already bro

edit..buick DOH


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Brian, I havent checked the mail yet, so Im sure the MOnte is already there bro...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2011, 10:54 PM~19841761
> *First lowrider project for 2011....
> Buick Regal aka "Gangstas Paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kick ass on the regal james!! im doin one up right now too!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2011, 11:54 PM~19841761
> *First lowrider project for 2011....
> Buick Regal aka "Gangstas Paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass!!! you pick colors?? if so what you got in mind?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:thumbsup: :wave: 

im heading out to lay out some patterns on the 76, ill get pics of it before i lay tape, and after.


----------



## chevyguy97

regal looks good so far james. what are the color(s) your going with onit.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 11 2011, 12:54 AM~19841761
> *First lowrider project for 2011....
> Buick Regal aka "Gangstas Paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 sweet!! great start!


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 11 2011, 12:54 AM~19841761
> *First lowrider project for 2011....
> Buick Regal aka "Gangstas Paradise"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good J! Got me wantin to do a Regal now :0 lol


----------



## chevyguy97

i just went and picked up my 64 impala 4-door, it's needs a little body work, and i need to put the interior back init, i do have all of it, and that's 24's onit, but i did not get the wheels with it, i only paid $4500 bucks for it with out the wheels but i got some 14inch daytons and some boss 20inch 335's for it, not sure which wheels i will be puting onit, but i will deside after i put the bag kit onit. but this is my new project, and it has a strong running 400 init. just needs a little TLC.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 12 2011, 02:28 PM~19852461
> *i just went and picked up my 64 impala 4-door, it's needs a little body work, and i need to put the interior back init, i do have all of it, and that's 24's onit, but i did not get the wheels with it, i only paid $4500 bucks for it with out the wheels but i got some 14inch daytons and some boss 20inch 335's for it, not sure which wheels i will be puting onit, but i will deside after i put the bag kit onit. but this is my new project, and it has a strong running 400 init. just needs a little TLC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats clean bro! Good score :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks man im pretty happy with it myself, can't wait to get cutting on this thing.


----------



## chevyguy97

maybe somthing like this.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

only a minitrucker would.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Matt, that is insane! I dont give a fuck if its a four door, its still clean as fuck bro....


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 12 2011, 11:45 PM~19855668
> *Matt, that is insane! I dont give a fuck if its a four door, its still clean as fuck bro....
> *


shit me either, that's what i was thinking when i bought the car, don't get me wrong there is nothing better then a 2 door hard top, but i would of not got a 2 door in this condition for what i paid for this one. and with the door handels shaved you can't really tell it's a 4 door, and once i get the bags onit and get going down the highway, i don't think anyone will say anything about it being a 4 door either. :biggrin: 

i don't give a fuck, i gots me a 64 impala.  somthing i have always wanted. now if i could get my other 2 dream cars i would be doing great. lol

i know someone is going to ask what my other 2 dream cars are so i will go ahead and say it.
1. this is the number one car i have wanted my whole life. 69 dodge charger (general lee style)
2. a 66 chevelle malibu SS. black with flames.
3. was a 64 impala 2 door hard top SS. i got a 4 door for a great price so im happy.
and the list goes on and on. but o'well.


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats a nice score matt who cares if its a 4 door its still a 6 fo lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Nice impala chevyguy! Not a big fan of the rims but the rest looks really sweet.

but anyways I got a BIG update on the olds.

Lately I haven't worked on anything, because I didn't feel like it. But today I desided to pull the olds out again, finish the body work/jambs, and spray it off in some silver! I desided to go for a different plan then orginally, so the interior is now black. I flocked the interior and trunk floors, and will start detailing the interior once I get the paint finished on the body. 

This is only after a 2 coats of silver, so it needs a couple more and some clear after that. I also painted the wheels in the kit to make them stand out a bit more.










































































I still have a long ways to go, but thought I would mock it up and show you guys where I'm at with it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lookin good bro.

got another project or two goin. tryin to find some workable colors for the 76 before i lay patterns down plus figuring out the damned bodylines :uh: ill get it soon nuff'

Anyways, this is what i been sprayin on today, went to Oreillys got a GM bright teal metallic, and added Pactra r/c cobalt blue misted over top with automotive clear..now it goes from teal to blue from two cans. I still gotta add a tons more clear to work the shine out.

































































last 2 pics are the rims im goin with... they are from the jada Ford GT kits, they 10's but they clean!  engines from a 99 chevy truck to mix it up some, this engine looks better than the stock POS!


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian but i still think u should lay it out lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 14 2011, 12:11 AM~19862309
> *lookin good bro.
> 
> got another project or two goin.  tryin to find some workable colors for the 76 before i lay patterns down plus figuring out the damned bodylines :uh:  ill get it soon nuff'
> 
> Anyways, this is what i been sprayin on today, went to Oreillys got a GM bright teal metallic, and added Pactra r/c cobalt blue misted over top with automotive clear..now it goes from teal to blue from two cans.  I still gotta add a tons more clear to work the shine out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 2 pics are the rims im goin with... they are from the jada Ford GT kits, they 10's but they clean!  engines from a 99 chevy truck to mix it up some, this engine looks better than the stock POS!
> *


 :biggrin: Nice work


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 13 2011, 10:11 PM~19862309
> *lookin good bro.
> 
> got another project or two goin.  tryin to find some workable colors for the 76 before i lay patterns down plus figuring out the damned bodylines :uh:  ill get it soon nuff'
> 
> Anyways, this is what i been sprayin on today, went to Oreillys got a GM bright teal metallic, and added Pactra r/c cobalt blue misted over top with automotive clear..now it goes from teal to blue from two cans.  I still gotta add a tons more clear to work the shine out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last 2 pics are the rims im goin with... they are from the jada Ford GT kits, they 10's but they clean!  engines from a 99 chevy truck to mix it up some, this engine looks better than the stock POS!
> *


it looks the best in this pic, man the paint, and the wheels look awesome onit.
man that's killer :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah these two colors work so well with each other.. believe me ill be getting another can of it since it works as a pearl towards all colors. If the camera would work for 20 seconds i could snap a pic of it with the new shoes im runnin on it.


----------



## darkside customs

Fellas are doin some sick work in here....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what else'd ya expect us to do..shitty work? lol :biggrin:

im aimin for 12 impys this year , one a month and im on a good start so far. got this one partially done, the 76 will be a march project with paint goin on thru this month on it to keep it on track...plus the dually work to keep me occupied.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

hahahahah

the cars up in here are all looking amazing... real and model ones 

i took a break from cars for a bit and decided to make a trailer...


























its basically finished i just have to take more pics of it...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 14 2011, 08:10 PM~19870533
> *hahahahah
> 
> the cars up in here are all looking amazing... real and model ones
> 
> i took a break from cars for a bit and decided to make a trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its basically finished i just have to take more pics of it...
> *


Good shit!!! It gives me an idea for my dually! Thank yoou!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin good fellas.Here's a little something I started this weekend for my dad.
















Its going to be flaked green on the top and flat black on the bottom.Its to see how his 1:1 will look with that paint job.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oooh that should be a nice lil build bro. I got 1 of those dad projects to do.. 2 actually.. should look good when ya get r dun bro


----------



## tunzafun

This is the best pic bro! Looks friggin awesome slammed on those Blvd's!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Feb 14 2011, 10:10 PM~19870533
> *hahahahah
> 
> the cars up in here are all looking amazing... real and model ones
> 
> i took a break from cars for a bit and decided to make a trailer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its basically finished i just have to take more pics of it...
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 14 2011, 09:39 PM~19872210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the best pic bro! Looks friggin awesome slammed on those Blvd's!!  :biggrin:
> *


i may go with em, since everybody like those. besides they are 1/8" skinnier than the ones i got under it now. :happysad:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19872387
> *i may go with em, since everybody like those.  besides they are 1/8" skinnier than the ones i got under it now. :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hey guys, I wanna welcome Mr.Lowrider305 to the family.... Homie has some good ideas and a great attitude and is eager to learn, so lets show him some things he can learn on here....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam Mr.Lowrider305.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2011, 01:11 AM~19872464
> *Hey guys, I wanna welcome Mr.Lowrider305 to the family.... Homie has some good ideas and a great attitude and is eager to learn, so lets show him some things he can learn on here....
> *


*Thanks James...It mean's a lot to me cuz I been looking at your work an now my club members work for a longtime now so now that im apart of the club im going to be steping up my game to build clean Kustomz models  *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 15 2011, 01:24 AM~19872587
> *Welcome to the fam Mr.Lowrider305.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks fam


----------



## bugs-one

Welcome to the Fam, MrLowrider305.


----------



## tunzafun

Welcome bro! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ahhh sheeit, we can get the party poppin now eh? Welcome to the fam 305.. ill catch ur name eventually :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to drag lo 305


----------



## darkside customs

Finished this up today....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Feb 15 2011, 01:11 AM~19872464-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I wanna welcome Mr.Lowrider305 to the family.... Homie has some good ideas and a great attitude and is eager to learn, so lets show him some things he can learn on here....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome to the Fam 305!!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Feb 15 2011, 09:43 PM~19878839
> *Finished this up today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's looking nice as hell Whitebread!! I like that stance! :biggrin: 


Sorry I aint been around much Fam. It's been kinda nice takin a break from the hustle and bustle of the LIL, and models. Been spending some good QT with the fam, and also just collecting my thoughts to get back into the building bug. I see everyone has been puttin it down in here!!  That's what I like seeing! Keep up the good work fam. I'll be back to building soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## gagers16

Decided to start a new project called"clean shaved". its a 1980 bronco bodydropped


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2011, 07:43 PM~19878839
> *Finished this up today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! im working on one to its being a bitch tho! how much would you charge me to paint and foil mine? cuz im liking this!!


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 15 2011, 06:35 PM~19879250
> *Welcome to the Fam 305!!
> That's looking nice as hell Whitebread!! I like that stance! :biggrin:
> Sorry I aint been around much Fam. It's been kinda nice takin a break from the hustle and bustle of the LIL, and models. Been spending some good QT with the fam, and also just collecting my thoughts to get back into the building bug. I see everyone has been puttin it down in here!!  That's what I like seeing! Keep up the good work fam. I'll be back to building soon. :thumbsup:
> *


Keep doing your thing, Scurape. Family's #1 priority, bro. No matter what LIL is always here waiting for ya. So is the Drag Lo Fam.


----------



## dariusmather

heres something i started tonight got bored and broke down an old model i did a long time ago and hinged my first car it wen well i think...


----------



## dariusmather

i need to find my camera this ipod low quality is pissin me off


----------



## dariusmather

welcome 305!!


----------



## gagers16

welcome 305


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Feb 15 2011, 10:43 PM~19879329
> *Keep doing your thing, Scurape. Family's #1 priority, bro. No matter what LIL is always here waiting for ya. So is the Drag Lo Fam.
> *




Thanks Juan. Means a lot bro!  I'm still checkin in, now and then! I was just spendin too much time on here and not enough with the fam, or the models LOL.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init+Feb 15 2011, 06:35 PM~19879250-->
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Fam 305!!
> That's looking nice as hell Whitebread!! I like that stance! :biggrin:
> Sorry I aint been around much Fam. It's been kinda nice takin a break from the hustle and bustle of the LIL, and models. Been spending some good QT with the fam, and also just collecting my thoughts to get back into the building bug. I see everyone has been puttin it down in here!!  That's what I like seeing! Keep up the good work fam. I'll be back to building soon. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother! Cant wait to see you back at it again with the building bro....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 06:38 PM~19879279
> *NICE!!!! im working on one to its being a bitch tho! how much would you charge me to paint and foil mine? cuz im liking this!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro.... Get at me in a PM and let me know what color or colors you are wanting and when you are needing it by and we can work something out from there homie....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dariusmather_@Feb 15 2011, 06:46 PM~19879359
> *heres something i started tonight got bored and broke down an old model i did a long time ago and hinged my first car it wen well i think...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some nice hinge work.... What is that?? A 69 Galaxie??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 15 2011, 07:35 PM~19879250
> *Welcome to the Fam 305!!
> That's looking nice as hell Whitebread!! I like that stance! :biggrin:
> Sorry I aint been around much Fam. It's been kinda nice takin a break from the hustle and bustle of the LIL, and models. Been spending some good QT with the fam, and also just collecting my thoughts to get back into the building bug. I see everyone has been puttin it down in here!!  That's what I like seeing! Keep up the good work fam. I'll be back to building soon. :thumbsup:
> *


i do that off an on during a week or so just to get away from it. Believe me after the dually buildoff im slowing waay down.

And damn the building in here has went insane recently, keep it goin strong guys. DRAG LO REPRESENT!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2011, 09:07 PM~19879617
> *Thanks brother! Cant wait to see you back at it again with the building bro....
> Thanks bro.... Get at me in a PM and let me know what color or colors you are wanting and when you are needing it by and we can work something out from there homie....
> Thats some nice hinge work.... What is that?? A 69 Galaxie??
> *


for sure ill get back to you soon!

its a 66-67 buick wild cat if i remember right i could be wrong on the year but its a wild cat for sure one of my favorite cars! i wanna do the doors but im no good on jams


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Thanks for the love EVERYONE


----------



## darkside customs

Did a little work on the Rivi tonite.... Wasnt too thrilled with the tail light holes, so those got filled in for now til I figure out lights out back....


----------



## kykustoms

damn james nice 61 and the rivi looks good all shaved


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jake.... Im gonna be placing an order with ScaleDreams this week, So Im gonna be definitely stepping my game up fo sho


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Good morning Drag lo Fam just wanted to post a photo of my lil work shop  








Here's a photo of my real ride...Nothin to crazy just a daily fully shaved,13's,2 pump setup


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 16 2011, 07:08 AM~19882270
> *Good morning Drag lo Fam just wanted to post a photo of my lil work shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a photo of my real ride...Nothin to crazy just a daily fully shaved,13's,2 pump setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats a nice daily driver bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 16 2011, 01:04 AM~19881517
> *Did a little work on the Rivi tonite.... Wasnt too thrilled with the tail light holes, so those got filled in for now til I figure out lights out back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man this looks killer!! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks J.... 
Got the front end figured out... Now to make the grill for it....


----------



## kykustoms

that looks badass james it would be sick to cut the body off at the line above the rocker and make it lay door and the front pan lol


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea that would be sick!!


----------



## kykustoms

to me it looks like it should end on that line from the factory lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Feb 16 2011, 07:51 PM~19886477
> *Damn thats a nice daily driver bro!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Batteries are dead in the camera, but these pics show the stance I'm going for on the olds:


















I also got the interior done, but I will post pics of it when my camera is charged.


----------



## DEUCES76

nice work on the cutty bro likein all the detail work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Feb 16 2011, 10:52 PM~19888670
> *Batteries are dead in the camera, but these pics show the stance I'm going for on the olds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the interior done, but I will post pics of it when my camera is charged.
> *


Ooooo, real NICE !


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Feb 16 2011, 11:52 PM~19888670
> *Batteries are dead in the camera, but these pics show the stance I'm going for on the olds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got the interior done, but I will post pics of it when my camera is charged.
> *


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2011, 10:04 PM~19881517
> *Did a little work on the Rivi tonite.... Wasnt too thrilled with the tail light holes, so those got filled in for now til I figure out lights out back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Darkside!!!!! Here's some inspiration pics for ya...not too much to look at, I was thinking going with the same style roof as you, but I wanted to stick with the stock look...just a little lower


----------



## chevyguy97

james that car looks killer man, can't wait to see it finished. looks like a gangster ass car.
keep it up.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2011, 07:43 PM~19878839
> *Finished this up today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :wow: shit is clean ass hell, i likes. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB Mr.LOWRIDER305

ive been bizzy working on my new toy in the drive way, so i have not been on for a couple of dayz. ya'll know how it is :biggrin:
but im at a stopping point onit for now, i am going friday to look at a 63 impala 2door hard top, and if it looks like somthing i want, i am going to buy it, and sale the 64 i just bought. i would rather have a 64, but i want a 2-door more, so i might just get the 63, if it looks good. i was told all it needs is a motor and trans, which i have, ive got a 327 sitting in my shop just waiting on somthing to put it in. :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

damn im bored in school right now haha decided to check up on the fam so hows every one? oo chevyguy you got pics of the 63?


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 17 2011, 09:23 AM~19891612
> *damn im bored in school right now haha decided to check up on the fam so hows every one? oo chevyguy you got pics of the 63?
> *


not yet, im going friday to look at it and take some pic's. i will post up pics of it when i get them.


----------



## dariusmather

nice the club my dads in has 2 63's a convertable and a hardtop owned by the same guy, the convertable has an ls1, its silver with red leather interior w/chrome undies, hydrolics and dayton wires... the hard top is black with a white top, 20s in front 22's in the rear torq thrust lookin wheels bagged with a 350 in it ill post some pics later


----------



## dariusmather

well i was goin through the forums today and found out that a alot of people do up semi trucks so i decided to start on mine haha heres the first 15 mins of it...


----------



## dariusmather

i have no clue where to go with it im at a creative block and i just started it haha


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good, i guess i would start making side skirts for it, to fill in the gap from the bottem of the cab to the ground. that should fix some of that builders block. lol


----------



## dariusmather

thank you! haha i needed that idea


----------



## kykustoms

looks cool darius i been thinkin bout workin on my semi to but need some wheels for it lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 17 2011, 11:17 AM~19891561
> *WELCOME TO THE CLUB Mr.LOWRIDER305
> 
> ive been bizzy working on my new toy in the drive way, so i have not been on for a couple of dayz. ya'll know how it is :biggrin:
> but im at a stopping point onit for now, i am going friday to look at a 63 impala 2door hard top, and if it looks like somthing i want, i am going to buy it, and sale the 64 i just bought. i would rather have a 64, but i want a 2-door more, so i might just get the 63, if it looks good. i was told all it needs is a motor and trans, which i have, ive got a 327 sitting in my shop just waiting on somthing to put it in. :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS MAN


----------



## hocknberry

welcome to the fam 305!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 18 2011, 11:36 PM~19905851
> *welcome to the fam 305!
> *


Thanks man


----------



## darkside customs

Dont make me pull the Freightliner out and start messing with it.... Damn Darius, that Rig is sweet!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

well bad news, bad news. i went to look at the 63 impala, first off it was not a 63, it was a 61. and not only did it need a motor and trans, it needed doors, and a trunk lid and all the interior was junk. it looked so bad that i did not even take pic's of it. lol
so that means back to working on my 64, i hope to have the daytons put onit by the end of the weekend if i get some time.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Great stuff GUYS!! :thumbsup: 
Darius, that rig is lookin bad!
Jake the paint is superb bro! 
Wonderbread I like that Impala bro! 
and incase I didnt say it, but im sure I did. Welcome to the crew 305!! 
Matt just strip them doors out of that bitch, get the 2 doors your need, get some sheet metal, hit up impala bobs and fuck that shit up!!! Make your own two door. :biggrin: 

Anyone want to trade for a bronco and 06 magnum wagon??


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 19 2011, 09:16 AM~19908726
> *Great stuff GUYS!! :thumbsup:
> Darius, that rig is lookin bad!
> Jake the paint is superb bro!
> Wonderbread I like that Impala bro!
> and incase I didnt say it, but im sure I did. Welcome to the crew 305!!
> Matt just strip them doors out of that bitch, get the 2 doors your need, get some sheet metal, hit up impala bobs and fuck that shit up!!! Make your own two door. :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone want to trade for a bronco and 06 magnum wagon??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would what you lookin for


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 17 2011, 10:56 PM~19897679
> *well i was goin through the forums today and found out that a alot of people do up semi trucks so i decided to start on mine haha heres the first 15 mins of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got to finish this !! looks killer :cheesy: all you guy's got you semi's out an chopping an customizing them makes me want to get my pette out an finaly do something with it... :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 19 2011, 11:56 AM~19908919
> *I would what you lookin for
> *



Um these kits, 



















OR $30 paypal. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 19 2011, 09:57 AM~19908656
> *well bad news, bad news. i went to look at the 63 impala, first off it was not a 63, it was a 61. and not only did it need a motor and trans, it needed doors, and a trunk lid and all the interior was junk. it looked so bad that i did not even take pic's of it. lol
> so that means back to working on my 64, i hope to have the daytons put onit by the end of the weekend if i get some time.
> *


ahh keep the 64 its a good looking ride!
id sport the shit out of it :biggrin: 
id also allready have them daytons onit too!! slacker....lol....


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 19 2011, 10:05 AM~19908976
> *Um these kits,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR $30 paypal. :biggrin:
> *


ahh damn i had one of them caddys a couple years ago , i was stupid and ended up cutting that shit up haha


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 19 2011, 10:04 AM~19908966
> *you got to finish this !! looks killer  :cheesy:  all you guy's got you semi's out an chopping an customizing them makes me want to get my pette out an finaly do something with it... :happysad:
> *


haha ima try i need semi rims tho! haha


----------



## darkside customs

i know there has been talk of doin a semi buildoff... Instead of a deadline and feelin rushed, lets just do one without a finish date. Just an idea... What u guys think?


----------



## dariusmather

sounds great id love to! it might acctually make me finish his one! haha and i was wondering if we could mabye do a lead sled buildoff?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Feb 19 2011, 12:58 PM~19909235
> *ahh damn i had one of them caddys a couple years ago , i was stupid and ended up cutting that shit up haha
> *


well whatchu got? :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I would be in, but I have too many things right now to get done. I'm thinking about having a vw build off somewhere, maybe on my forum Idk yet.

But anyways, I pulled out this horrible new Revell kit I started awhile back, and decided to scrap the frame and interior pan and build my own so it will lay out! All I got right now is mock up pics, but I just started the frame.


















Engine wise, it's going to be wild haha. 

Now if my camera would charge quickly I can get pics of the olds also haha


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Oh and since someones talking about caddies now, here's a old wip that is STILL not done.


























Some day I will get back on this one, I just don't know when.


----------



## the joker toy

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Feb 19 2011, 12:42 PM~19909849
> *well whatchu got? :biggrin:
> *


alot of stuff haha.. any ideas maybe? car/truck names? models your lokkin for?parts? haha


----------



## darkside customs

caddy looks good. Makes me wanna work on my dee loc version


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by the joker toy_@Feb 19 2011, 04:38 PM~19910387
> *alot of stuff haha.. any ideas maybe? car/truck names? models your lokkin for?parts? haha
> *



those are the only basic kits Im lookin for, but I'll branch out and say I'll also take:

Revell: 
64 Impala
Escalade EXT (truck version)


AMT:
Silverado's (454, Longbed, stepside, dually)
Impalas
1984 GMC Pick-up


----------



## SlammdSonoma

got a cab of a 84 chevy, longbed version of a silvy, and 2 64 impys partially built...pm me if ya interested..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 19 2011, 11:06 AM~19909265
> *i know there has been talk of doin a semi buildoff... Instead of a deadline and feelin rushed, lets just do one without a finish date. Just an idea... What u guys think?
> *


Great idea bro.I'm down for this one.


----------



## kykustoms

a semi build will be good i got some ideas for my pete


----------



## dariusmather

so we gonna go with it??? cuz im down for this build off! when shall we start????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 19 2011, 01:06 PM~19909265
> *i know there has been talk of doin a semi buildoff... Instead of a deadline and feelin rushed, lets just do one without a finish date. Just an idea... What u guys think?
> *


 :biggrin: Im down


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn we cant get 1 done w/o starting another 1..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also i been a tad busy working on a side venture, my third one finished for the year..or will be soon. Imma give it a try at a show in Birmingham AL with it then its goin to its new home. Since applying this color, ive found a color that nearly matches it in flip flop and a diecast lowrider in diecast that matches... scary and ironic at the same time. Guess the name of *VooDoo Bloo *sticks pretty well
















































































:biggrin: this ones comin out to be a real eye grabber..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and this is what i have in mind in the ford category of things. the new streetburner 85 SVO kit..found it today, gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 20 2011, 02:19 AM~19913928
> *also i been a tad busy working on a side venture, my third one finished for the year..or will be soon.  Imma give it a try at a show in Birmingham AL with it then its goin to its new home.  Since applying this color, ive found a color that nearly matches it in flip flop and a diecast lowrider in diecast that matches...  scary and ironic at the same time.  Guess the name of VooDoo Bloo sticks pretty well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  this ones comin out to be a real eye grabber..
> *


Nice build again!!!!!


Here's mini fam


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 19 2011, 10:06 AM~19908982
> *ahh keep the 64 its a good looking ride!
> id sport the shit out of it :biggrin:
> id also allready have them daytons onit too!! slacker....lol....
> *


yeah your write, i am slacking on the impala, been working on the interior of it, and hell i have not even got the car home yet. it's still over at my buddys house that i bought it from. lol. first thing i had to have the tires mounted on the rims, then i had to find a lug nut tool to take the lockin lugs off of it, then i had to go buy a batterie for it, and we are still waiting on the rest of the chrome for the front from the guy my buddy bought the car from. and i have been lookn for the bag mounts for the front and rear, those things are like $260 bucks for just the bag mounts. and then i still don't have all the interior yet either. lol and i got to get my truck outa my shop before i can put the impala init. so my buddy just let me keep it at his house in his garage for now.
and then last week i bought a 4-wheeler, and the kids have been keeping me bizzy with that. lol
but it's all good.  
i got plenty of time to work onit the coming up week. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

good lookin builds fellas.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright i just went and spent right at $100 with Rick @ Scaledreams... tons of p/e stuff bought so ya better bet some shit gettin hooked up this year. Even got some for the 85 stang project comin up..


----------



## darkside customs

if the weather is good tomorow im gonna get the elky and regal painted.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my stang is 2 toned for now, will be adding more to it. gotta find a hood that will work with it. Also kandied my g-house, and found rims for my rivi wagon buildoff car...


----------



## darkside customs

Got the grill done... Took some square rod and cut each piece and rounded each piece out to make them work... I think it looks alright.... Looking for some feedback on it....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice tooth's err teeth. looks likes its fuckin grinnin at me...


----------



## chevyguy97

i do like that grille there james. but i think maybe the gap between them is a little too much. maybe put them a little closer together. just my thoughts. but i do likes.
it does look like a happy car. lol


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 03:36 PM~19933522
> *Got the grill done... Took some square rod and cut each piece and rounded each piece out to make them work... I think it looks alright.... Looking for some feedback on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats wild J! :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Since Brian is doin a Mustang (fuckin Ford lover) :biggrin: 

Im gonna be doin a Camaro myself... Ive always loved these style Camaro's since I was a kid...
Pretty sure these are the rims Im gonna use...


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## darkside customs

That Impala looks good bro!


----------



## hopper4lyfe

sick lookin builds in here


----------



## airbrushmaster

the grill looks good.. what i would do is cut the round pieces into thirds to create more pieces and spread them out.. if u have to make more so that the grill doesnt look so empty.. or even wide spaced... other then that sick like the way it is going...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 02:36 PM~19933522
> *Got the grill done... Took some square rod and cut each piece and rounded each piece out to make them work... I think it looks alright.... Looking for some feedback on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 hell yeah, that's a keeper. very cool!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 11:51 PM~19938396
> *Since Brian is doin a Mustang (fuckin Ford lover) :biggrin:
> 
> Im gonna be doin a Camaro myself... Ive always loved these style Camaro's since I was a kid...
> Pretty sure these are the rims Im gonna use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those wheels will set it off nice.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok guys im on facebook now just look me up and send me a friend request.
matt pervin


----------



## darkside customs

thanks fellas. The maro is gonna be red


----------



## SlammdSonoma

theres one of those camaro's runnin around here thats been cut into a ranchero-elcamino style lookin build..i havent yet seen it but my dad's all about it..LOL.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 23 2011, 02:20 AM~19938602
> *That Impala looks good bro!
> *


Thanks


----------



## [LOWEMO]

hells yeah fellas.... 

im thinking im going to have to build something that isnt a truck for once 

but that will have to happen after i build this truck for a mate.... it was all glued together but not painted and im going to hopefully stop the nose bleeds from it being so high...

















already started cutting so she can touch the ground
























i dont no if im going to use these rims... the front ones are too small...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 23 2011, 07:42 AM~19939810
> *the grill looks good.. what i would do is cut the round pieces into thirds to create more pieces and spread them out.. if u have to make more so that the grill doesnt look so empty.. or even wide spaced... other then that sick like the way it is going...
> *


 :yes: kinda like a merc grill look!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 22 2011, 10:51 PM~19938396
> *Since Brian is doin a Mustang (fuckin Ford lover) :biggrin:
> 
> Im gonna be doin a Camaro myself... Ive always loved these style Camaro's since I was a kid...
> Pretty sure these are the rims Im gonna use...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that body style reminds me of "fast times at ridgemont high" when they trash that football players camaro! :0 i like the mock stance james!


----------



## darkside customs

got paint and clear for the camaro. Oh yea, micheals sells martha stewart flocking also


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 01:19 PM~19949581
> *got paint and clear for the camaro. Oh yea, micheals sells martha stewart flocking also
> *



Or you can just ask me to send you some  :biggrin: 


What's up Drag Lo Fam! Been busy round here fellas. Sorry I havent been on, but workin workin workin, just to barely pay the bills. Wifeys on her way to an interview today for work, so hopefully that will bump up the income a little and help us get back on track. 

Hope to soon have some pics of progress. Great lookin stuff going on in here!! James, I like that camaro bro. She will look bad ass!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

was wandering if any of yall have pesco pump pics? Tryin to get a pic or 2 out to a hook up that might build one for me to cast up...but i need a clear ass pic of a real 1 or a scaled down one. I got a few other set of pumps comin to me to cast up as well from the LUGK group...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin good fellas.I'm going to try to get back to the bench soon in a bit of a slump right now.But I shall return soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2011, 09:41 PM~19953922
> *Builds are lookin good fellas.I'm going to try to get back to the bench soon in a bit of a slump right now.But I shall return soon.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

WHATS GOOD DRAG LO FAM


----------



## [LOWEMO]

hey fella's i need some help... im building a gmc sonoma mini truck for a mate and i was just wondering if anybody and point me in the directions of some reference images... just so i can get an idea of the mods people do to them?


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Feb 24 2011, 04:14 PM~19952710-->
> 
> 
> 
> was wandering if any of yall have pesco pump pics?  Tryin to get a pic or 2 out to a hook up that might build one for me to cast up...but i need a clear ass pic of a real 1 or a scaled down one.  I got a few other set of pumps comin to me to cast up as well from the LUGK group...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brian, go to the Hydraulics forum on LIL and then find the aircraft hydraulics thread.... The first page alone on that thread has a shit load of pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Aces'N'[email protected] 24 2011, 06:41 PM~19953922
> *Builds are lookin good fellas.I'm going to try to get back to the bench soon in a bit of a slump right now.But I shall return soon.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Jeremy.... Glad to see you are gonna get back to building bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 24 2011, 06:47 PM~19953966
> *WHATS GOOD DRAG LO FAM
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup brother!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-[LOWEMO]_@Feb 24 2011, 10:15 PM~19956129
> *hey fella's i need some help... im building a gmc sonoma mini truck for a mate and i was just wondering if anybody and point me in the directions of some reference images... just so i can get an idea of the mods people do to them?
> *


Streetsourcemag.com
Minitruckinweb.com
Google.com- Bodydropped Sonoma images
Layitlow- Air Suspensions- Minitrucker Thread

Hope that helps man


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2011, 11:51 PM~19956380
> *Brian, go to the Hydraulics forum on LIL and then find the aircraft hydraulics thread.... The first page alone on that thread has a shit load of pics....
> Sup Jeremy.... Glad to see you are gonna get back to building bro...
> Sup brother!
> Streetsourcemag.com
> Minitruckinweb.com
> Google.com- Bodydropped Sonoma images
> Layitlow- Air Suspensions- Minitrucker Thread
> 
> Hope that helps man
> *


appreciate it brother!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres an update on the 'stang project. still gotta name this fucker too. Put a slimmer oil pan on it, so it would lay down in the engine bay. No cutting the firewall or side walls for fitment even with headers on!










































also got my shipment form Rick today from Scaledreams, for this and my 67. and a few other things.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I started working on a pro-touring 65 Chevelle tonight.no pics right now the battery is dead on the camera.Should have pics tomorrow.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that should be cool to see. Ive almost been tempted to get the resissued 67 chevelle 396 kit--non pro street. and do it up in some type of build.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 25 2011, 05:44 PM~19960167
> *heres an update on the 'stang project.  still gotta name this fucker too.  Put a slimmer oil pan on it, so it would lay down in the engine bay.  No cutting the firewall or side walls for fitment even with headers on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also got my shipment form Rick today from Scaledreams, for this and my 67. and a few other things.
> *



Did you use the hood opening from the ZR-1 Vette? Nice color combo too.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok just wanted to ask, what are we doing, Dynasty is jumping ship on layitlow and getting on board with Facebook, i have joined facebook, just to keep up with dynasty, but i really like layitlow. so i guess my question is, is Drag-lo going to Facebook, or are we staying here, i know we have a facebook page, but were is our main place.
Dynasty's main place is facebook now. i just need to know what we are doing????????????????????
i like layitlow and i will be staying here the most.
so just let us know what we are doing James??????


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I'll always be on LayitLow. I'm on facebook also. But in all honesty im on LIL more everyday than i am FB. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I'm on Facebook and LIL.
But back to the bench.Here's the mock-up pics of my new build which I'm going to call*<span style=\'color:green\'>"LimeLight"</span>*


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I need help!!!!!


I saw this color the cap was never opend...I thought the color was going to be this green but it's a flake sliver???The can say's diamona dust...I never used these kolor or kandys...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I open my first door today!!!


























I got cut but got the fuckin job done :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Feb 26 2011, 10:22 AM~19965820
> *Did you use the hood opening from the ZR-1 Vette? Nice color combo too.
> *


yeah, from the hood lines on the vette then applied it to the 'stang hood that i cut on the lines and moved up. Molded it on and will be addind the window to it. And thanks on the color.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 26 2011, 10:26 AM~19965838
> *ok just wanted to ask, what are we doing, Dynasty is jumping ship on layitlow and getting on board with Facebook, i have joined facebook, just to keep up with dynasty, but i really like layitlow. so i guess my question is, is Drag-lo going to Facebook, or are we staying here, i know we have a facebook page, but were is our main place.
> Dynasty's main place is facebook now. i just need to know what we are doing????????????????????
> i like layitlow and i will be staying here the most.
> so just let us know what we are doing James??????
> *


im not goin anywhere from here, im a ninja all the time now, but im still here. facebook is my other place..more for games mostly.


----------



## chevyguy97

that's going to be nice aces.
damn mr.lowrider gota watch that blade, it's sharpe. lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Feb 26 2011, 06:39 PM~19967626
> *that's going to be nice aces.
> damn mr.lowrider gota watch that blade, it's sharpe. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I was homie


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Feb 26 2011, 04:08 PM~19967245
> *I need help!!!!!
> I saw this color the cap was never opend...I thought the color was going to be this green but it's a flake sliver???The can say's diamona dust...I never used these kolor or kandys...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They messed up man. They put the wrong cap on it. I have used Both and the dimand dust is silver. The green is called lime ice or something close.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah its lime ice. ive used everything except rootbeer & a few of the maroon and dark browns..i got gold bronze and such.. they all lay well (get over the **** shit).

worked on *VooDoo Bloo* some more today, also bought a $8 94 impy kit to get some parts for to finish this one. Got seat belt hardware & belts just recently from Rick (thanks a tons Rick) added cd's sunglasses, & lowrider mags
































































adding the black foil to break up the color so much. so far so good. ill be glad when i get another coat of clear on it.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

hell yeah man that looks freaking amazing.... i wish i could have all the hook ups you guys have over in the states...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

if ya dont have it, make it. most of this stuff i couldve made..the books ya can dummy with magazines..tho the p/e stuff is hard to build..lol.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Feb 26 2011, 10:45 PM~19968893
> *They messed up man. They put the wrong cap on it. I have used Both and the dimand dust is silver. The green is called lime ice or something close.
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks alot fam


----------



## darkside customs

Brian, the Impala looks killer!
Matt, as far as if Drag-Lo is gonna move to Facebook instead..... I made a Drag-Lo Page on FB just to have you guys there too.... If you want to post here, by all means, go ahead.... Same with posting on Facebook.... I myself am starting to post less on LIL everyday.... I still come here and check things out and answer questions and all... Im with alot of people.... kinda tired of this LIL forum.... its not busy anymore, alot of stupid shit goes on here.... I will still post pics and stuff, but mainly on facebook...


----------



## chevyguy97

looks awesome brian.
that's what i wanted to know james. it's cool with me, i like the lay out of layitlow better, as far as posting pic's, but either way it does not matter to me, i will learn facebook, just got to keep going over there and tring new things, change scarys alot of people, and im one of them. lol, but you and jeff are rite, we got to keep up with the times, if nothing but to keep our hobby going.
change is good, but i like dollars more. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Matt believe me i was anti-facebook for some reason... its really not that bad a place once ya get into some things over there. If ya like games, theres a few of us runnin rampant on a few good 1's. Plus after James said we had a group on there i made the jump over to support our club. Layitlow is still the first place when i come online, since thats where Drag Lo was created in the first place.


----------



## darkside customs

Exactly my point Brian.... Drag-Lo was created here and of course this is the only site that we have a thread for and that club members are at.... Another reason for the move to FB is the fact that club members need a place to chat with each other and since most of us live a good ways away from each other, its the best place for it.... Layitlow is like crack for a junkie.... you may try to put the pipe down, but you will still be back for it.... Its just time for a change and this is the best for the club to have another spot to go to without the drama and first graders peeing in the pool, ya know what I mean?


----------



## chevyguy97

my first one of the year.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good in here fellas. Matt I like that TA

Brian that freakin impala is lookin good bro. Nice work on it. 


Im on facebook if any of yall need to add me up, Im on Whitebreads, or Joes, or Matts list. Just look for me. 

What's the Facebook under for the club? Drag Lo?


----------



## kykustoms

alot of cool builds goin on and nice completions brian and matt...

305 watch them blades lol when im cuttin doors or anything else i actually hold the xacto by the blade between my fingers kinda like a pencil for better control and less cuts lol i havnt cut myself worth a bandaid in years lol...

as far as goin to facebook i think its cool to have both here is a good place to have a good foundation but branching off is always good


----------



## kykustoms

oyea and i almost forgot to post my latest project...damn thing allready has 2 full sheets of styrene and a couple small pieces from another piece...
icut the stock sleeper front and back and added an 8 foot section








im building it as a rollback to haul trucks to shows and have a nice area to sleep in lol...i did a rollback a years ago out of a 53 ford i took it appart long ago so im just gonna salvage it for this because the styrene is dissapearing into this so fast lol


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 27 2011, 06:02 PM~19974452
> *oyea and i almost forgot to post my latest project...damn thing allready has 2 full sheets of styrene and a couple small pieces from another piece...
> icut the stock sleeper front and back and added an 8 foot section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im building it as a rollback to haul trucks to shows and have a nice area to sleep in lol...i did a rollback a years ago out of a 53 ford i took it appart long ago so im just gonna salvage it for this because the styrene is dissapearing into this so fast lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool bro. I like it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

looking good in here as always fellas... ill have some pics up soon of my chassis work on my sonoma... just waiting on photobucket....


and as for facebook... i think its a great idea for members to get to know eachother more... im all for it.... somebody accept me.... im Ashleigh Dk Rusden.... from good old australia...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Feb 27 2011, 08:57 PM~19974421
> *alot of cool builds goin on and nice completions brian and matt...
> 
> 305 watch them blades lol when im cuttin doors or anything else i actually hold the xacto by the blade between my fingers kinda like a pencil for better control and less cuts lol i havnt cut myself worth a bandaid in years lol...
> 
> as far as goin to facebook i think its cool to have both here is a good place to have a good foundation but branching off is always good
> *


 :biggrin: Ya man ill try to be more carefull cuz like 30 mines ago I got cut again :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

youza clumsy ass fool.. lol

i cut myself on a regular, i think i like the feeling it gives me ( no home fuckers), usually on the tough meaty part of my thumb where i widdle parts down constantly, tho i been relying more on the dremel to get it nearly precise so i can *cut* the cutting out.

And i completely finished* VooDoo Bloo* today, bought another one of these kits for $10, i intend on building what my dad considers a hardtop version by takin the pillar between the doors out... we'll see what he has in mind as that goes..lol. Added complete seat belts with GM hardware, painted the trim, the black foil didnt like sticking 1/2 way around the car.. then i cleared it once again to pep it up. Got a meeting next weekend with ACME, then its getting shipped off to my brother in building..Ronnie..


----------



## darkside customs

Jake that truck is lookin killer bro! 
Brian, nice work on the Impala


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks James. I hate to get rid of it but i owe him a clean ass build, and something to show this damn year!  

Besides i got another 94 kit that i intend on doin up a tad kustomized.


----------



## dig_derange

INSANE works in here guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Vance... You'll be happy to know that I finally got that Monte Carlo in paint....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 1 2011, 08:17 PM~19991448
> *Hey Vance... You'll be happy to know that I finally got that Monte Carlo in paint....
> *



:roflmao: It's about time Bro! I did see it on FB.  I like it, but still think it deserves to sit on my shelf! LOL


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 26 2011, 02:55 PM~19966802
> *I'm on Facebook and LIL.
> But back to the bench.Here's the mock-up pics of my new build which I'm going to call<span style=\'color:green\'>"LimeLight"</span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE it already! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 1 2011, 11:16 PM~19992955
> *I LOVE it already!  :biggrin:
> *



x2!!!!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

been working hard....when i get a chance


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 3 2011, 02:46 AM~20004617
> *been working hard....when i get a chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, that's going to be sick, can't wait to see ya finish it. :0


----------



## kykustoms

that dime looks good sofar lowemo


----------



## darkside customs

Wanna welcome brantstevens to the club... He got some sick stuff in his thread so check it out...
WELCOME TO THE FAM HOMIE!


----------



## tunzafun

Welcome to the fam Brant!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 3 2011, 06:33 PM~20008753
> *Welcome to the fam Brant!
> *


Good dude with some serious skills, Good job and welcome homie !


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome to the club brant.
post up some of your builds.


----------



## txhardhittaz

that hauler looks like its gonna be cool


----------



## [LOWEMO]

welcome to the club bro.... great to see 2 aussies in the club now


----------



## hocknberry

fuck man i been sleepin on drag lo lately...sorry fellas you guys are keepin it goin on in here!! anywayz....welcome brant!! i been through that thread a few times!! good shit for sure!!
EMO....yota in lookin good so far!!


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks for welcome guys! Glad to have a home an family :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Been bustin my ass on the Deuce, pics aren't the best, had to take them and upload them from my phone.


----------



## brantstevens

Thats clean as bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good grim.


----------



## grimreaper69

A few mock up pics.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 4 2011, 10:32 AM~20013636
> *A few mock up pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DDDDDang, that blue looks good with them Gold ones !!!!!!!!!!!
They set of with the interior real nice ! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit that looks good bro.

i been out of it the past few days, wisdom tooth started acting up monday afternoon, made it as far as tueday mid morning before then pain became unbearable,went to a doc thats local, got it xrayed, found out ( which i knew already) that the tooth is broke and part of it is under the gum line which is whats making it hurt. It also showed the really deep infected area. My face looks like someone knocked me real hard on my right side. I cant feel shit tho, been poppin 7.5 hydro's like they're vitamins. 

I did however get some shit done out in the shop, Duallys painted.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 4 2011, 12:26 PM~20013954
> *shit that looks good bro.
> 
> i been out of it the past few days, wisdom tooth started acting up monday afternoon, made it as far as tueday mid morning before then pain became unbearable,went to a doc thats local, got it xrayed, found out ( which i knew already) that the tooth is broke and part of it is under the gum line which is whats making it hurt.  It also showed the really deep infected area.  My face looks like someone knocked me real hard on my right side.  I cant feel shit tho, been poppin 7.5 hydro's like they're vitamins.
> 
> I did however get some shit done out in the shop, Duallys painted.
> *


I feel your pain bro. My wisdom teeth never came through. Last year at 30yrs old i finally couldnt take it anymore and went in to the dentist. Found out the wisdom teeth came in on an angle and basically crushed my back teeth on the top both sides. So i had to have 4 teeth extracted all together. Wasnt too bad.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 4 2011, 10:26 AM~20013954
> *shit that looks good bro.
> 
> i been out of it the past few days, wisdom tooth started acting up monday afternoon, made it as far as tueday mid morning before then pain became unbearable,went to a doc thats local, got it xrayed, found out ( which i knew already) that the tooth is broke and part of it is under the gum line which is whats making it hurt.  It also showed the really deep infected area.  My face looks like someone knocked me real hard on my right side.  I cant feel shit tho, been poppin 7.5 hydro's like they're vitamins.
> 
> I did however get some shit done out in the shop, Duallys painted.
> *


damn the really fucking sucks!


----------



## brantstevens

lucky for me bein 21 i havent had my wisdom teeth come through yet, but ill be sad when they do, cause that means the only wisdom i have has to be removed. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

hope you feel better brian, well i have been working on building me a new desk to put my computer on and have plenty of room to build models on also, i still got some trim work left to do, but this is it. me and my homie built this ourselfs, and we are not into wood work, (no ****) lol.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 4 2011, 10:32 AM~20013636
> *A few mock up pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks damn good so far J! Got that old school swag to it! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

85 SVO Mustang is painted 3 colors now. broke up the Atomic Rust/Diamond Dust with Blazing black and cleared with wet look clear. Pics up in a bit


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Mar 3 2011, 07:30 PM~20008725-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wanna welcome brantstevens to the club... He got some sick stuff in his thread so check it out...
> WELCOME TO THE FAM HOMIE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the FAM Brant! Good to have you here!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Mar 4 2011, 02:45 AM~20012120
> *Been bustin my ass on the Deuce, pics aren't the best, had to take them and upload them from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dis motha is lyin his ass off people!! :0 He bought dis shit like dis!! I seent him do it! :0 



















j/p Jimbo!! Dude that shit is bad ass bro!! No joke. Nice f'n work on it! :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 4 2011, 02:45 AM~20012120-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been bustin my ass on the Deuce, pics aren't the best, had to take them and upload them from my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Mar 4 2011, 11:32 AM~20013636
> *A few mock up pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn you. Now i want to put the caddy back in the box and start on my 62 vert. :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam brant!


----------



## brantstevens

Thanks scurape an aces!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

crazyness i tell ya, crazyness. Welcome to the club Brant


Oh, updates on the 'stang shortly.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 5 2011, 01:43 AM~20019148
> *crazyness i tell ya, crazyness.  Welcome to the club Brant
> Oh, updates on the 'stang shortly.
> *


Oh you lie. You said that yesterday.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 4 2011, 10:51 PM~20019224
> *Oh you lie. You said that yesterday.
> *


lie..Me? cmon bro.. i outta smack you with some of this:
















and this!!

























come get some! lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

The black breaks up the colors nicely. Have you thought about adding that to split the colors on the dash also?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeap, the top of the dash is goin a flat black,..along with the seats to match (with flocking of some kind of color between black & silver). Ill be adding a bottle or two to the hatch area, depending on what looks right.


----------



## txhardhittaz

that blue and gold looks clean


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good brian, i like the colors u used. and them wheels set it off.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 5 2011, 12:27 PM~20021177
> *lookn good brian, i like the colors u used. and them wheels set it off.
> *



x2 Brina!! Looks good. Black does break them up nicely too.


----------



## darkside customs

james, glad to see u back! Nice work


----------



## darkside customs

Just picked up a 70 Chevelle and a 70 Challenger.... Been in the mood to build some muscle cars....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 5 2011, 07:12 PM~20023142
> *Just picked up a 70 Chevelle and a 70 Challenger.... Been in the mood to build some muscle cars....
> *



:werd: Same here. Love that yr Chevelle.


----------



## kykustoms

damn grim that 62 looks badass...brian the stang paint looks good and looks nice on those wheels...welcome to the club brant


----------



## Scur-rape-init

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: darkside customs


:ninja: Sup Whitebread!! :ninja:


----------



## darkside customs

sup bro.... just at home chillin


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I hear that. I am warmin up the paint room.  Gonna throw some paint on the 57 wagon tonight :biggrin: then back to work tomorrow for a 6 day straight run. :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, Im gettin ready to finish up some pizza and start working on something...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

just got out of the shop from putting the flocking completely in the 'stang, also added the NOS bottles to the back, added door speakers and a p/e cassette in the radio. Put that together and off to the side for a sec..

me and my dad wanna build a 1:1 rat or even buy one but i think i can build us one that will suffice in plastic as get just as much attention. Tonight i cut up a 32 ford sedan, the tops been pie-chopped meanining its cut at an angle, give it more of a aggressive look to me, ol man also said it has to be a flathead, so goin that route too.
As it sits, i got it on torq-thrusts..(another rendition of the supreme), with a white wall from the 59 ford kit cut into the tires that came with the kit, and theres a ton of cutting there. Ill have pics of it tomorrow, i gotta find a different looking grille for it, since the old man wants something that hangs down and is big ... and no hood (thanks nate) :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 5 2011, 09:27 PM~20024892
> *just got out of the shop from putting the flocking completely in the 'stang, also added the NOS bottles to the back, added door speakers and a p/e cassette in the radio. Put that together and off to the side for a sec..
> 
> me and my dad wanna build a 1:1 rat or even buy one but i think i can build us one that will suffice in plastic as get just as much attention.  Tonight i cut up a 32 ford sedan, the tops been pie-chopped meanining its cut at an angle, give it more of a aggressive look to me, ol man also said it has to be a flathead, so goin that route too.
> As it sits, i got it on torq-thrusts..(another rendition of the supreme), with a white wall from the 59 ford kit cut into the tires that came with the kit, and theres a ton of cutting there.  Ill have pics of it tomorrow, i gotta find a different looking grille for it, since the old man wants something that hangs down and is big ...  and no hood (thanks nate) :biggrin:
> *


PICS!!!! or it didnt happen?! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Started on this one today...
70 Challenger...
Got a good bit done on the interior and shaved the door handles and started molding the front pan to the body.
Im thinking maybe an orange or lime green color...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 6 2011, 12:02 AM~20025721
> *Started on this one today...
> 70 Challenger...
> Got a good bit done on the interior and shaved the door handles and started molding the front pan to the body.
> Im thinking maybe an orange or lime green color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good!! i vote for orange?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 6 2011, 03:35 AM~20025876
> *lookin good!! i vote for orange?!
> *


x2 OR, Plum crazy.


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good james, man them wheels look just rite onit. i think the lime green would look good, but i like orange too, so it's all up to u.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I've been pretty busy lately, but I got my 72 olds On it's chassis for the last time. I also picked up a f250 today, which I have some plans for haha.

I like that challenger, I vote plum crazy, because I like purple for some reason lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

2 tone it orange on top and break it at the bodyline, and do green the rest.. thats what i'd try anyway  

and yeah ill have pics up sometime in the next day.


----------



## cobra98

Damn Fellas, Some nice build going on


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Mar 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20035481
> *Damn Fellas, Some nice build going on
> *


 :wave:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

It's final assembly time! I got the chassis and engine done, and I have put the body on the frame for the final time. I finished the front end, and the rear needs a plate. I BMF the trim, which is very hard to see, but I left the wheel well trim not foiled because I found it near imposible to see along the silver paint. I still need to detail alot of things, like the side markers and the door handles and stuff. This will be the final update on the olds till it's done!


























The underhood details arn't all there yet:

















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## brantstevens

Lookin good bro! Nice colour too!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats comin out real nice bro....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 7 2011, 07:23 PM~20037516
> *It's final assembly time! I got the chassis and engine done, and I have put the body on the frame for the final time. I finished the front end, and the rear needs a plate. I BMF the trim, which is very hard to see, but I left the wheel well trim not foiled because I found it near imposible to see along the silver paint. I still need to detail alot of things, like the side markers and the door handles and stuff. This will be the final update on the olds till it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The underhood details arn't all there yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


Sick! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jared, that Olds is SICK bro! Nice work on it!!! I give it a :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam fine olds homie...


----------



## STREETRACEKING

dam fine olds homie...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey thanks guys! I'm gonna start a f250 here soon once the olds is done.


----------



## chevyguy97

good job on that olds. looks good bro.


----------



## kykustoms

damn badbowtie that cutty looks badass...any plans for the f250?


----------



## brantstevens

What up fam?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 9 2011, 12:42 AM~20047662
> *damn badbowtie that cutty looks badass...any plans for the f250?
> *


I plan on making it a reg cab short bed. I don't know what else right now lol. I'm stuck on how I should chop the cab though, want it to be kinda easy, but still look good after. If anybody has an idea let me know.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are looking great fellas.Sorry I haven't been on as of late.My son was admitted to the hospital on sunday.Since then he has been transferred to 2 other hospital and had surgery to remove some infectious fluid that had built up on his left hip.thigh,and knee.This has been a very rough week on me and my family.Especially Wyatt with him only being 8 months.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Jeremy.... Im sorry to hear that bro... Ill keep your fam in my prayers bro...


----------



## [LOWEMO]

thats no good to hear at all bro....

i managed to get some mad lift out of my sonoma... 










here it is layed out..











still got along ways to go.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jeremy, sorry to hear about your son bro! My thoughts and prayers with you and your family, also. Keep us updated.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 9 2011, 12:25 PM~20050032
> *Builds are looking great fellas.Sorry I haven't been on as of late.My son was admitted to the hospital on sunday.Since then he has been transferred to 2 other hospital and had surgery to remove some infectious fluid that had built up on his left hip.thigh,and knee.This has been a very rough week on me and my family.Especially Wyatt with him only being 8 months.
> *


Seen your posts on FB. Have the Doc's figured out what's going on?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

They haven't really told us much.


----------



## brantstevens

I hope everything gets better soon bro!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 9 2011, 04:33 AM~20048945
> *I plan on making it a reg cab short bed. I don't know what else right now lol. I'm stuck on how I should chop the cab though, want it to be kinda easy, but still look good after. If anybody has an idea let me know.
> *


if you have a caliper set it for the length you want to cut out and run it along the back of the door using it to etch the line u want to cut...if u make the cuts the same as the profile of the door you wont have to fill it with bondo or glue just clean up the joint to look like the back of the door


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm back for good fellas, but it's gonna take some gettin used to postin from my phone, got an android today.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha, yeah i got one 2 weeks ago, but instant access kicks ass.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alright this is what i got on the bench as of right now, gonna be another similar build like the 67, but this ones gonna be laid out. Im debating very hard to throw patterns to this one since the color's already bad as fuck. Color is Pactra r/c colors aqua wave over grey primer, with wet look clear over top.. changes colors from green to blue.
















WITH FLASH

































































gonna go stock with the 396, painted up hemi orange, trans. is alum, oil pan is silver chrome, heads & valve covers in diamond dust... gotta wire it all up next.
Also think imma go with the 4 bars with 5.20's to change it up some.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good brian... i think it would be cool to mask off some patterns and make just the patterns in the flip paint with a blue to green metalic fade from top to bottom on the rest


----------



## bugs-one

What's up Drag Lo Fam? Haven't been checking in lately. From what I see I've missed out on quite a few things. I apologize I've slacked off and not being on LIL but it's just been a lil too much for me with everything I got going on I just really haven't been able to build anything or even really do much of anything just sleep and drive. Thats all it's been the last few weeks. Anyway I'm trying to get back to building and LIL. As always Drag Lo's putting it down. Much props to evryone.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 10 2011, 05:57 PM~20061208
> *alright this is what i got on the bench as of right now, gonna be another similar build like the 67, but this ones gonna be laid out.  Im debating very hard to throw patterns to this one since the color's already bad as fuck.  Color is Pactra r/c colors aqua wave over grey primer, with wet look clear over top..  changes colors from green to blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go stock with the 396, painted up hemi orange, trans. is alum, oil pan is silver chrome, heads & valve covers in diamond dust...  gotta wire it all up next.
> Also think imma go with the 4 bars with 5.20's to change it up some.
> *


That color is fuckin sick!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

My tow pig


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 10 2011, 08:09 PM~20063127
> *looks good brian... i think it would be cool to mask off some patterns and make just the patterns in the flip paint with a blue to green metalic fade from top to bottom on the rest
> *



actually my first move was to do the rear quarter panels, where they pop up at, mask those off over the semi gloss black i was using, spray this color & do a marble effect...but seeing that the stuff came out of the can like it did..i couldnt complain either damn way.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 10 2011, 01:58 PM~20060693-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back for good fellas, but it's gonna take some gettin used to postin from my phone, got an android today.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yea... Glad to have you back again.... Im still rockin a Nokia Nuron touch screen, and updated my phone today and my shit uploads 100 times better than before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 02:57 PM~20061208
> *alright this is what i got on the bench as of right now, gonna be another similar build like the 67, but this ones gonna be laid out.  Im debating very hard to throw patterns to this one since the color's already bad as fuck.  Color is Pactra r/c colors aqua wave over grey primer, with wet look clear over top..  changes colors from green to blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WITH FLASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gonna go stock with the 396, painted up hemi orange, trans. is alum, oil pan is silver chrome, heads & valve covers in diamond dust...  gotta wire it all up next.
> Also think imma go with the 4 bars with 5.20's to change it up some.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like shit, send it to me... LOL Looks really clean brother!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 07:18 PM~20063203
> *What's up Drag Lo Fam?  Haven't been checking in lately. From what I see I've missed out on quite a few things. I apologize I've slacked off and not being on LIL but it's just been a lil too much for me with everything I got going on I just really haven't been able to build anything or even really do much of anything just sleep and drive. Thats all it's been the last few weeks. Anyway I'm trying to get back to building and LIL.  As always Drag Lo's putting it down. Much props to evryone.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its all good bro... glad to have you check in from time to time.... Hurry up and get back to building homie....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr lowrider305_@Mar 10 2011, 07:27 PM~20063318
> *My tow pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see where you are goin with this.... Looks good bro....just a little bit of constructive criticism.... when you cut open door panels, get them hinged and jambed before any kind of paint goes on....


----------



## darkside customs

Oh yea, got a new toy in the mail today.... Ill post some pics of it here in a bit...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2011, 01:55 AM~20064691
> *Oh yea, got a new toy in the mail today.... Ill post some pics of it here in a bit...
> *


We don't wanna see pics of your blow up doll. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 10 2011, 09:58 PM~20064719
> *We don't wanna see pics of your blow up doll. :roflmao:
> *


yea, but she blows.... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Heres my latest score... And no Im not starting it yet.... LOL just wanted to mock it up and see how I liked it....


----------



## chevyguy97

that's going to look badass when ya get it done james


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 10 2011, 09:27 PM~20063318
> *My tow pig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is going to be a wild little truck when ya get it done. i likes. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 10 2011, 10:53 PM~20064683
> *Hell yea... Glad to have you back again.... Im still rockin a Nokia Nuron touch screen, and updated my phone today and my shit uploads 100 times better than before...
> Looks like shit, send it to me... LOL Looks really clean brother!!
> Its all good bro... glad to have you check in from time to time.... Hurry up and get back to building homie....
> I see where you are goin with this.... Looks good bro....just a little bit of constructive criticism.... when you cut open door panels, get them hinged and jambed before any kind of paint goes on....
> *



looks like shit eh? LOL ill make sure to send it right out! yeah..rite! :biggrin: imma throw down on it this weekend and the dually..if i feel up to it.


----------



## [LOWEMO]

somebody in the drag-lo facebook, should accept me... ashleigh Dk rusden


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Mar 10 2011, 11:18 PM~20063203
> *What's up Drag Lo Fam?  Haven't been checking in lately. From what I see I've missed out on quite a few things. I apologize I've slacked off and not being on LIL but it's just been a lil too much for me with everything I got going on I just really haven't been able to build anything or even really do much of anything just sleep and drive. Thats all it's been the last few weeks. Anyway I'm trying to get back to building and LIL.  As always Drag Lo's putting it down. Much props to evryone.
> *



Do what you gotta do Juan.  We'll be here bro. Get that money, then make them models. LOL. Be careful out on them roads bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 11 2011, 09:47 PM~20071657
> *somebody in the drag-lo facebook, should accept me... ashleigh Dk rusden
> *



Done!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 11 2011, 08:55 PM~20071724
> *Done!
> *



cheers bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 11 2011, 08:36 AM~20065920
> *this is going to be a wild little truck when ya get it done. i likes. :0
> *


Thanks


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I just finished this up guys. 

It came out pretty good, and I learned alot about the doors so hopefully my next go at it they will turn out a LOT better! But anyways, it was nice out today so I went outside and took the pics. I had a lot of fun building it, but I'm glad it's done!


















































































The rest of the pics are here:

http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/b...olds%20custom/#

Thanks for looking.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 12 2011, 05:17 PM~20075850
> *So I just finished this up guys.
> 
> It came out pretty good, and I learned alot about the doors so hopefully my next go at it they will turn out a LOT better! But anyways, it was nice out today so I went outside and took the pics. I had a lot of fun building it, but I'm glad it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pics are here:
> 
> http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/b...olds%20custom/#
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *



Not sure it can get much better than that. Nice clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

came out nice jared! Got my photo reduced items from dig... Man, great quality and got sum stuff for my regal and homie hooked it up


----------



## chevyguy97

damn that olds is clean. great job onit. the interior is what i like. that wood looks very good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang bro, that Cutty came out Real nice !
That interior is so CLEAN I'de be afraid to
sit in it ! :biggrin: great job on the hinge
work too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 12 2011, 09:51 PM~20077253
> *Dang bro, that Cutty came out Real nice !
> That interior is so CLEAN I'de be afraid to
> sit in it ! :biggrin:  great job on the hinge
> work too.
> *



x2


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks guys! Had a lot of fun building it.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 12 2011, 04:17 PM~20075850
> *So I just finished this up guys.
> 
> It came out pretty good, and I learned alot about the doors so hopefully my next go at it they will turn out a LOT better! But anyways, it was nice out today so I went outside and took the pics. I had a lot of fun building it, but I'm glad it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pics are here:
> 
> http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/b...olds%20custom/#
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


Man I love that Cutty! Interior looks amazing! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chevyguy97

these are the seats outa the BLAZERADO that silver star customs built, the bottem pic's are of the seats sitting in my shop, i will be putting them in my bagged S-10, i just picked them up today. very happy with them.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Nice man! That thing got totaled didn't it?


----------



## chilly willie

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 12 2011, 02:17 PM~20075850
> *So I just finished this up guys.
> 
> It came out pretty good, and I learned alot about the doors so hopefully my next go at it they will turn out a LOT better! But anyways, it was nice out today so I went outside and took the pics. I had a lot of fun building it, but I'm glad it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pics are here:
> 
> http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/b...olds%20custom/#
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


This is very nice bro and clean.. Great work.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 13 2011, 12:04 AM~20078019
> *Nice man! That thing got totaled didn't it?
> *


It did but was re-built.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 12 2011, 10:04 PM~20078019
> *Nice man! That thing got totaled didn't it?
> *


yeah but they rebuilt it, now it's kinda a gold and maroon color. :uh:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33+Mar 13 2011, 12:04 AM~20078019-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice man! That thing got totaled didn't it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2011, 01:11 AM~20078521
> *It did but was re-built.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Mar 13 2011, 01:12 AM~20078526
> *yeah but they rebuilt it, now it's kinda a gold and maroon color. :uh:
> *



http://www.minitruckinweb.com/features/che...r/photo_09.html


----------



## kykustoms

damn that cutty came out nice as hell...nice score on the seats matt


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 13 2011, 12:11 AM~20078521
> *It did but was re-built.
> *


Yea I saw the rebuilt version online awhile ago, I like the first version better. Not feeling the new colors.


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i don't like the new colors either, i told clyde when i was down at silver star customs that it looked way better when it was blue and silver.
he said he just had to change it after it was wrecked.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

well i got ahold of grim early today..since he was the only one texting..lol. Him and Travis. I got the question out to change rims & paint the lips the body color of the 66... ill let the pics show ya what happened.  

















































then i went and popped the 1109 out & applied the stock hubcap with the 3 spoke center to the colored deep dish..& heres what it looks like...









































decisions, decisions...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 13 2011, 10:52 PM~20083850
> *well i got ahold of grim early today..since he was the only one texting..lol.  Him and Travis.  I got the question out to change rims & paint the lips the body color of the 66...  ill let the pics show ya what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i went and popped the 1109 out & applied the stock hubcap with the 3 spoke center to the colored deep dish..& heres what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions, decisions...
> *


Never been a fan of the deep dish d's. But with the stock center it looks good.


----------



## chevyguy97

i likes them rims on that 66, they look good.


----------



## kykustoms

i dont like the hubcap with the deap lip...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I just started this one after finishing my olds. It's monograms f250, which I have chopped up to make a reg cab short bed. I still need to shorten the frame, but here is where I'm at for now. I think I'm going to go with a 351 from a mustang, so maybe it will become a f150 lol. I don't know anything about ford trucks so I could care less.

The bed is too short, because I cut it wrong, but no big deal to me because this thing will be custom anyways. I'll live even though it looks kinda odd to me.










































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Mar 14 2011, 06:47 AM~20087010-->
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like the hubcap with the deap lip...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Id put just the hubcap on the 5.20s... I have to agree brian, even though its a kool concept, those hubcaps wont really work with a deep dish lip bro...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 14 2011, 06:58 AM~20087060
> *So I just started this one after finishing my olds. It's monograms f250, which I have chopped up to make a reg cab short bed. I still need to shorten the frame, but here is where I'm at for now. I think I'm going to go with a 351 from a mustang, so maybe it will become a f150 lol. I don't know anything about ford trucks so I could care less.
> 
> The bed is too short, because I cut it wrong, but no big deal to me because this thing will be custom anyways. I'll live even though it looks kinda odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


Man that is gonna be killer!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just oped this kits last nite today I did the frame & cut the bed


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bowtie..trucks lookin awesome. and the beds not that far off from the way i look at it.  

lookin good 305


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 14 2011, 07:58 AM~20087060
> *So I just started this one after finishing my olds. It's monograms f250, which I have chopped up to make a reg cab short bed. I still need to shorten the frame, but here is where I'm at for now. I think I'm going to go with a 351 from a mustang, so maybe it will become a f150 lol. I don't know anything about ford trucks so I could care less.
> 
> The bed is too short, because I cut it wrong, but no big deal to me because this thing will be custom anyways. I'll live even though it looks kinda odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


looks good the beds not too bad off maby 6 scale inches tops...as far as making it a f150 the only difference is the suspension f250s have 8 lug wheels and heavy duty springs and the f150 is 5 lug with lighter duty suspension... but since the wheels are 5 lug you did actually make it a f150 lol...sure would look good layin rockers lmao


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 14 2011, 12:04 PM~20088357
> *I just oped this kits last nite today I did the frame & cut the bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool sucks the wheels are too big for a stock hood...u gonna run no hood or cut holes for the wheels?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2011, 03:18 PM~20088463
> *bowtie..trucks lookin awesome.  and the beds not that far off from the way i look at it.
> 
> lookin good 305
> *


Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 14 2011, 04:00 PM~20088681
> *looks cool sucks the wheels are too big for a stock hood...u gonna run no hood or cut holes for the wheels?
> *


Thanks for the heads up...Ill try to keep the hood


----------



## darkside customs

Got the interior flocked and getting ready to glue the interior together and add the finishing touches to it for the Regal.... Went with Cotton candy over a purple acrylic paint and it came out pretty decent.... Ill get pics up in a bit...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

with badbowtie doin up a truck, im gonna add to the flavor. A fellow club member just sent me a 76 Ford truck kit. Thanks Joe (cobra98). Its laid out... hang on i got pics


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MOFO's gettin DOWN in here!!!!  I really like the F150 conversion you did bro. and James, Pics or the shit didnt happen. :uh: Stop bullshittin and send that monte to my house


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres my proof boys!









































im gonna be shortening the bed, not feeling the longbed part of it so much. Jada Ford GT rims, and they baaaaareeely fit under that damn hood. :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97

man that ford is bad ass, man it looks good to me, the bed does not look off that bad, i likes.

i like that laid out chevy too, wheels are kinda big, but i likes.


----------



## darkside customs

This fucker didnt waste any time on starting a kit he just got his hands on... lol... Looks bad ass Brian...
Patience Vance.... and I dont have the rims for it anymore... they went on the Challenger...lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

whattt.. i been lookin for a kit like this for a while now. Everytime the blue modeled version popped up i was broke. For i shelled out extra to get this sucker...

may build it alongside the f250 Transformer truck.


----------



## tunzafun

Lookin great up in here fellas! Once I get some more parts/progress for my 62 Bel Air, Ill post some pics


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2011, 11:13 PM~20092281
> *with badbowtie doin up a truck, im gonna add to the flavor.  A fellow club member just sent me a 76 Ford truck kit.  Thanks Joe (cobra98).  Its laid out...  hang on i got pics
> *


 :wow: SONOFABITCH I been wantin that kit


----------



## darkside customs

I swear to god Layitlow's server is a buttfucking piece of shit....

Anyways, I got pics of the interior for the Regal....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 15 2011, 01:16 AM~20093319
> *I swear to god Layitlow's server is a buttfucking piece of shit....
> 
> Anyways, I got pics of the interior for the Regal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does agree with above statement. I think i need to cut up one of my GN kits and try and build myself a regal. Nice work James.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Scott... Hope my answer on FB helps you out bro...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 15 2011, 01:16 AM~20093319
> *I swear to god Layitlow's server is a buttfucking piece of shit....
> 
> Anyways, I got pics of the interior for the Regal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That interior is badass J, think I need to pick up a couple GN's, kmart has em for $11.99.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 14 2011, 09:25 PM~20093432
> *That interior is badass J, think I need to pick up a couple GN's, kmart has em for $11.99.
> *


Thanks bro... youre lucky... Our Kmart didnt have any GNs... But it does have 58 Impalas


----------



## grimreaper69

Thay ran outta 58's a few months ago, haven't seen any since.


----------



## darkside customs

Technically I havent started it.... I just wanted to shave the door handles and see how it looked on these wheels... And now Im diggin through my dodge kits to find a more detailed engine for it...


----------



## brantstevens

The regal interior looks nice man! An those wheels suit that layed out!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are looking sick fellas.Just wanted to let the crew know we all came home from the hospital.I discovered that about 10 blocks from the hospital is a Micheal's craft store.All I have to say is WOW!That place is a builders wonderland.I did pick up anything this time but I'm going too in 2 weeks when we go for Wyatts follow up appointment.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 15 2011, 08:54 AM~20095094
> *Builds are looking sick fellas.Just wanted to let the crew know we all came home from the hospital.I discovered that about 10 blocks from the hospital is a Micheal's craft store.All I have to say is WOW!That place is a builders wonderland.I did pick up anything this time but I'm going too in 2 weeks when we go for Wyatts follow up appointment.
> *


Good news Jeremy. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by mikethomsun_@Mar 15 2011, 01:17 AM~20094721
> *The car photos are very nice.All the best for your work.
> 
> cars for sale
> *


take that bullshit somewhere else :uh:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 15 2011, 04:54 AM~20095094
> *Builds are looking sick fellas.Just wanted to let the crew know we all came home from the hospital.I discovered that about 10 blocks from the hospital is a Micheal's craft store.All I have to say is WOW!That place is a builders wonderland.I did pick up anything this time but I'm going too in 2 weeks when we go for Wyatts follow up appointment.
> *


Glad to hear Wyatt is at home now!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2011, 11:20 PM~20092348
> *heres my proof boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna be shortening the bed, not feeling the longbed part of it so much.  Jada Ford GT rims, and they baaaaareeely fit under that damn hood. :happysad:
> *


This a fuckin sick truck...were did you buy it from???


----------



## darkside customs

Found a complete engine for the Fury from a 68 Charger.... Gonna start messing with piecing the engine together


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 14 2011, 11:16 PM~20093319
> *I swear to god Layitlow's server is a buttfucking piece of shit....
> 
> Anyways, I got pics of the interior for the Regal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interior looks awesome bro. Love the way that magenta pops off that white. like the High Times mag & Up in Smoke DVD too man, nice touch :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 14 2011, 11:41 PM~20093662
> *Technically I havent started it.... I just wanted to shave the door handles and see how it looked on these wheels... And now Im diggin through my dodge kits to find a more detailed engine for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is gonna be really cool.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 14 2011, 08:54 PM~20092793-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: SONOFABITCH I been wantin that kit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> naa naa naa nee naa naa... haha. And i let it sit in his thread for an xtra 2 weeks so everyone would have a chance at it....
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr lowrider305_@Mar 15 2011, 08:46 AM~20095925
> *This a fuckin sick truck...were did you buy it from???
> *


Cobra98


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by dig_derange+Mar 15 2011, 08:50 AM~20096338-->
> 
> 
> 
> interior looks awesome bro. Love the way that magenta pops off that white.  like the High Times mag & Up in Smoke DVD too man, nice touch  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks David....you did real nice work with the prints... Im gonna have to order some more from you soon...
> <!--QuoteBegin-dig_derange_@Mar 15 2011, 08:51 AM~20096342
> *this is gonna be really cool.
> *


Thanks.... working on the motor for it...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 15 2011, 01:03 PM~20096421
> *naa naa naa nee naa naa... haha. And i let it sit in his thread for an xtra 2 weeks so everyone would have a chance at it....
> Cobra98
> *


Swooped in like Jeral and snagged that bitch I saw it also on Cobra's sale thread. You scored that Ford quick.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

So thanks to James for a little inspiration on getting one of my GN kits and turning it into a regal. Been spending some time at the range allot lately and have pushed my builds off to the side. But seeing his made me want to get one started. So far i only have the front fenders taken care of. Still have a ton of work to do on it. I may open the doors, still not sure.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33+Mar 12 2011, 02:17 PM~20075850-->
> 
> 
> 
> So I just finished this up guys.
> 
> It came out pretty good, and I learned alot about the doors so hopefully my next go at it they will turn out a LOT better! But anyways, it was nice out today so I went outside and took the pics. I had a lot of fun building it, but I'm glad it's done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the pics are here:
> 
> http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/b...olds%20custom/#
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THIS IS A GREAT LOOKING CAR.. YOU DID A REAL GOOD JOB ON THIS PUPPY..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Mar 15 2011, 12:14 PM~20097186
> *So thanks to James for a little inspiration on getting one of my GN kits and turning it into a regal. Been spending some time at the range allot lately and have pushed my builds off to the side. But seeing his made me want to get one started. So far i only have the front fenders taken care of. Still have a ton of work to do on it. I may open the doors, still not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING BOTH REGALS..


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 13 2011, 07:52 PM~20083850
> *well i got ahold of grim early today..since he was the only one texting..lol.  Him and Travis.  I got the question out to change rims & paint the lips the body color of the 66...  ill let the pics show ya what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i went and popped the 1109 out & applied the stock hubcap with the 3 spoke center to the colored deep dish..& heres what it looks like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decisions, decisions...
> *


 I LIKE YOUR 66 BRIAN.. IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 15 2011, 12:27 AM~20093459
> *Thanks bro... youre lucky... Our Kmart didnt have any GNs... But it does have 58 Impalas
> *


Ur both lucky...my Kmart doesnt sell models at all...that I know of


----------



## kykustoms

nice brian i always loved those trucks one day ill get mine back out lol james the interior looks good...i been workin on the pete i got the front mostly mocked up this sumbitch is eating styrene like crazy i bet i have 20$ in it in just styrene...
















fucker is 35 and a half scale feet long after stretching it 2 and a half more inches to fit the roll back bed on it better


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2011, 05:38 PM~20098213
> *nice brian i always loved those trucks one day ill get mine back out lol james the interior looks good...i been workin on the pete i got the front mostly mocked up this sumbitch is eating styrene like crazy i bet i have 20$ in it in just styrene...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker is 35 and a half scale feet long after stretching it 2 and a half more inches to fit the roll back bed on it better
> *












That bitch is loooong! Nice fab work.


----------



## darkside customs

JESUS CHRIST Jake!! That is fuckin insane as hell.... Man, you gotta finish it bro... 
Scott, glad I could inspire you to start your Regal... I decided against opening the doors on mine... Cant wait to see yours come together...


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2011, 03:38 PM~20098213
> *nice brian i always loved those trucks one day ill get mine back out lol james the interior looks good...i been workin on the pete i got the front mostly mocked up this sumbitch is eating styrene like crazy i bet i have 20$ in it in just styrene...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker is 35 and a half scale feet long after stretching it 2 and a half more inches to fit the roll back bed on it better
> *


 :wow: GANGSTA


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2011, 04:38 PM~20098213
> *nice brian i always loved those trucks one day ill get mine back out lol james the interior looks good...i been workin on the pete i got the front mostly mocked up this sumbitch is eating styrene like crazy i bet i have 20$ in it in just styrene...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker is 35 and a half scale feet long after stretching it 2 and a half more inches to fit the roll back bed on it better
> *










.............. Homie this is some REAL work !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys but i may have to take a break from it if it continues to eat styrene so damn fast lmao


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 15 2011, 05:38 PM~20098213
> *nice brian i always loved those trucks one day ill get mine back out lol james the interior looks good...i been workin on the pete i got the front mostly mocked up this sumbitch is eating styrene like crazy i bet i have 20$ in it in just styrene...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fucker is 35 and a half scale feet long after stretching it 2 and a half more inches to fit the roll back bed on it better
> *


 :biggrin: FUCKIN SICKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey guys the builds are looking good in here! I might have to go get a GN kit now lol.

But anyways, here's a update on my 90 f150:

I got the bed cut and glued together, the frame in one piece(extra plastic will be removed and the joint will be cleaned up), and I got the suspension where I want it. The rear needs to come apart again so I can add some blocks because as of right now the axle is glued to the frame lol. I plan on adding a roll pan and a tonneau cover. 










































































BTW The bed lines up with the cab very good, just the pics make it look like it don't fit right. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 14 2011, 07:58 AM~20087060
> *So I just started this one after finishing my olds. It's monograms f250, which I have chopped up to make a reg cab short bed. I still need to shorten the frame, but here is where I'm at for now. I think I'm going to go with a 351 from a mustang, so maybe it will become a f150 lol. I don't know anything about ford trucks so I could care less.
> 
> The bed is too short, because I cut it wrong, but no big deal to me because this thing will be custom anyways. I'll live even though it looks kinda odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


i had kicked this idea around for the one brain sent me?! my wifes dad, who passed in 01, had a 88 long bed 1:1 i was thinking of building?1 looks good!


----------



## darkside customs

F150 looks good Jared...
Heres what I been doin since around Noon today...
Didnt want to use the kit motor so I sourced one from a Caddy...
And went against my better judgement and cut the trunk open and hinged it....
Wasnt sure how I would like it, but the engine fits perfect after trimming the frame motor mounts a bit...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 15 2011, 08:26 PM~20099475
> *Hey guys the builds are looking good in here! I might have to go get a GN kit now lol.
> 
> But anyways, here's a update on my 90 f150:
> 
> I got the bed cut and glued together, the frame in one piece(extra plastic will be removed and the joint will be cleaned up), and I got the suspension where I want it. The rear needs to come apart again so I can add some blocks because as of right now the axle is glued to the frame lol. I plan on adding a roll pan and a tonneau cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW The bed lines up with the cab very good, just the pics make it look like it don't fit right.
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


Looking real good homie


----------



## kykustoms

that motor dont look bad in there james and trunk looks good but i dont really like those wheels on it u should lay it out on some 20s lol


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jake... and I agree the rims gotta go... Im looking to see what I have in that department for wheels....


----------



## brantstevens

some insane work goin on here thats for sure!

ky that truck is the sickest lookin thing ive ever seen!

Darkside coming along real nice! 

An bowtie thats one clean lookin f150 homie! Is it gunna be dropped or built jus as a daily?


----------



## [LOWEMO]

i go away for one night and i have to catch up on 2 pages work.... freaking amazing fellas....

looks like i need to get my butt into gear and build some models


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 14 2011, 04:58 AM~20087060
> *So I just started this one after finishing my olds. It's monograms f250, which I have chopped up to make a reg cab short bed. I still need to shorten the frame, but here is where I'm at for now. I think I'm going to go with a 351 from a mustang, so maybe it will become a f150 lol. I don't know anything about ford trucks so I could care less.
> 
> The bed is too short, because I cut it wrong, but no big deal to me because this thing will be custom anyways. I'll live even though it looks kinda odd to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


AMT made a shortbed.... looks cool tho... altered wheelbase drag truck! lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Mar 16 2011, 02:10 AM~20102862
> *i go away for one night and i have to catch up on 2 pages work.... freaking amazing fellas....
> 
> looks like i need to get my butt into gear and build some models
> *


That's no BS Ashleigh. I was only gone for a day and had to catch up on two pages. :wow: Shits' going down in here fellas!!! 


James, nice work bro. I agree with David, that color really pops against that white. 

Jared, the F150 is lookin great bro! It kinda looks like the lightning with the stance you've given it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice work bro.

Jake. You're a F'n Dick. Between you and Darren, I dont even WANT to build a Rig. You're knockin the shit outta the park. :uh: j/p, that shit looks sick bro.  Nice work.

Good to see something on your bench Scott, now get your ass moving!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey thanks guys, still trying to figure out color plans. 

And I know amt made 1, but I personally like the front end on the 1 i'm build so much better. The one below does nothing for me.




> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2011, 03:34 AM~20103761
> *AMT made a shortbed.... looks cool tho... altered wheelbase drag truck! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20092348
> *heres my proof boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im gonna be shortening the bed, not feeling the longbed part of it so much.  Jada Ford GT rims, and they baaaaareeely fit under that damn hood. :happysad:
> *


damn i like this truck, can't wait t see ya get that bed cut down, it's going to look good,

James that regal interior is bad ass, and that green car looks good.

keep up the killer work guys.


----------



## chevyguy97

Jake that big truck your building is awesome, that sleeper is hugh, the whole truck is just awesome. can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## labauvetrey

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2011, 11:23 AM~20106075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that thing loooks good im workin on my 99'' to


----------



## SlammdSonoma

my bed is cut down, just havent had time to get any pics of it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Did some pinstriping today...I did not have the rite brushes but I did my thing...looks good for my first time at it


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for the compliments guys i got so much planned for this one but i needa get the damn dually out of the way first


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 17 2011, 04:23 AM~20106075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin good so far bro! Makes me wanna finish mine! Keep up the good work 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey whitebread, I think it's time we update page one  Just a suggestion LOL......


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..yeap. looks like sumthin need to happen.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 12:34 PM~20114519
> *Hey whitebread, I think it's time we update page one  Just a suggestion LOL......
> *


Im already on it bro...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 17 2011, 04:36 AM~20111635
> *Lookin good so far bro! Makes me wanna finish mine! Keep up the good work
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man...Im trying to get good like you guys


----------



## darkside customs

Not gonna sound like a bastard at a family reunion, but I need everyone in this club to put there name on the list if youre still down...
I gotta PM a few people that seem to be MIA and find out whats goin on...
1. darkside customs- San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma-Atlanta, GA


----------



## chevyguy97

Not gonna sound like a bastard at a family reunion, but I need everyone in this club to put there name on the list if youre still down...
I gotta PM a few people that seem to be MIA and find out whats goin on...
1. darkside customs- San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma-Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97-Wynne, AR.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 16 2011, 08:55 PM~20109188
> *Did some pinstriping today...I did not have the rite brushes but I did my thing...looks good for my first time at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so what's up with the crazy striping, what were u tring to build with this. looks like a mexican lowrider blanket. it's wild, and diff. :happysad:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 17 2011, 06:11 PM~20115858
> *Not gonna sound like a bastard at a family reunion, but I need everyone in this club to put there name on the list if youre still down...
> I gotta PM a few people that seem to be MIA and find out whats goin on...*


1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks you lol


----------



## grimreaper69

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin: 











































After all this fabwork I cant use the hood :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH


----------



## MayhemKustomz

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 17 2011, 08:20 PM~20115921
> *so what's up with the crazy striping, what were u tring to build with this. looks like a mexican lowrider blanket. it's wild, and diff. :happysad:
> *


Rat rod tow truck


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 17 2011, 08:32 PM~20115999
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all this fabwork I cant use the hood :happysad:
> *



Lookin good Watson lowrider dippin!! I like this Chevy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 08:44 PM~20116083
> *Lookin good Watson lowrider dippin!! I like this Chevy. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks man...I been working on this one a lot homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just wanted to put this out there

speed channel american trucker @ 10pm tonight


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey Watson, just a little tip bro. If you want to get some nice pinstriping going on, go out and buy you a set of Gel pens bro. They are just like having a pin striping brush and will be nice and thin. Just be careful as you go through the body because it will wipe off LOL.  Hope that helps homie.


----------



## brantstevens

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thanks for the add-on james..lol. Wasnt like i was on the phone when ya wrote all that..lmao!

just a small update from me, probably gonna piss yall off but..









































its a shortbed now, and probably the last ill touch it for a bit. gotta try to get this damn dually done and the 66 before i go on about doin it.


----------



## cobra98

Killer builds going on in here fellas  
I just started a new job & don't have any time for building right now


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2011, 07:18 PM~20116899
> *thanks for the add-on james..lol.  Wasnt like i was on the phone when ya wrote all that..lmao!
> 
> just a small update from me, probably gonna piss yall off but..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shortbed now, and probably the last ill touch it for a bit.  gotta try to get this damn dually done and the 66 before i go on about doin it.
> *


Hell Yeah!!! Looking sharp brian


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 14 2011, 08:54 PM~20092793
> *:wow: SONOFABITCH I been wantin that kit
> *


Don't worry J, I still have a few in the stash


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@Mar 17 2011, 06:38 PM~20117111
> *Don't worry J, I still have a few in the stash
> *


DOES WANT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada
11.[LOWEMO]- Ashleigh Dk Rusden - Melbourne Austrialia


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada
11.[LOWEMO]- Ashleigh Dk Rusden - Melbourne Austrialia
12. bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach - Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## chevyguy97

BRIAN, ok i know what you need to do with that ford your working on. there are 8 steps to happyness, just fallow these steps and good things will happen for you.

1. stop working onit.
2. put it back in the box.
3. wrap it in shipping paper.
4. P.M. me and get my address.
5. put my address on the package
6. take it to the post office or UPS, or FEDX (any shipping place will do)
7. ship it to me.
8. have fun with the memeries of that ford truck. lol

looks good man, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 17 2011, 07:50 PM~20117232
> *1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
> 2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
> 3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
> 4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
> 5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
> 6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH
> 7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
> 8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
> 9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
> 10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada
> 11.[LOWEMO]- Ashleigh Dk Rusden - Melbourne Austrialia
> 12. bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach - Nova Scotia, Canada
> *


13.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro kentucky


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 17 2011, 07:18 PM~20116899
> *thanks for the add-on james..lol.  Wasnt like i was on the phone when ya wrote all that..lmao!
> 
> just a small update from me, probably gonna piss yall off but..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a shortbed now, and probably the last ill touch it for a bit.  gotta try to get this damn dually done and the 66 before i go on about doin it.
> *


damnit ima have to go dig mine out now looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Added all the new folks on here now... Sorry for the delay on it... my mind is fried from all the weed I blazed over the years


----------



## MayhemKustomz

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada
11.[LOWEMO]- Ashleigh Dk Rusden - Melbourne Austrialia
12. bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach - Nova Scotia, Canada
13.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro kentucky

Fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: MayhemKustomz,  bugs-one 


:wave: What up Juan!! How the hell you hangin bro? :ninja:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 17 2011, 08:10 PM~20117477
> *Added all the new folks on here now... Sorry for the delay on it... my mind is fried from all the weed I blazed over the years
> *



NOOOOO SHIT :biggrin:

and thanks guys...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20116153
> *Hey Watson, just a little tip bro. If you want to get some nice pinstriping going on, go out and buy you a set of Gel pens bro. They are just like having a pin striping brush and will be nice and thin. Just be careful as you go through the body because it will wipe off LOL.   Hope that helps homie.
> *


Thanks fam


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Mar 17 2011, 11:02 PM~20117378
> *BRIAN, ok i know what you need to do with that ford your working on. there are 8 steps to happyness, just fallow these steps and good things will happen for you.
> 
> 1. stop working onit.
> 2. put it back in the box.
> 3. wrap it in shipping paper.
> 4. P.M. me and get my address.
> 5. put my address on the package
> 6. take it to the post office or UPS, or FEDX (any shipping place will do)
> 7. ship it to me.
> 8. have fun with the memeries of that ford truck. lol
> 
> looks good man, can't wait to see it finished.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Monte's lookin good! I am liking the racing seats in there! I might have to do that in one of mine  Good shit bro.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 18 2011, 08:38 AM~20120071
> *Monte's lookin good! I am liking the racing seats in there! I might have to do that in one of mine  Good shit bro.
> *


Thanks a lot homie


----------



## kykustoms

looks good 305 is the chassis put together? just wonderin if thats the stance its gonna have?


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 17 2011, 07:12 PM~20117500
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: MayhemKustomz,  bugs-one
> :wave: What up Juan!!  How the hell you hangin bro? :ninja:
> *


What up, Vance!? Chillin' here, bro. Trying to dodge life's bullets, trying to keep it all together here. How's your corner of the world, bro?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Mar 18 2011, 08:11 PM~20124044
> *What up, Vance!? Chillin' here, bro. Trying to dodge life's bullets, trying to keep it all together here.  How's your corner of the world, bro?
> *



It's not bad bro. Been workin like a MOFO, and I finally got a few days to just relax at home bro. 3 days in a row, so Im takin some advantage to it. Gettin a little table time in. How about you? What's going on that you're dodgin bullets bro? Just everyday bullets or some serious ones? I know it's tough, and everyone probably has their hands in your pockets too huh? Believe me bro, I got you on that! One day the average Joes, like you and me will make it  Keep your head up!


----------



## bugs-one

I feel you, bro. Its just everyday stuff plus family stuff, financial stuff and problems with the wifey. And being out on the road more then at home ain't really helping but I gotta work. That's why I really haven't been into building lately just don't feel it. But I'm trying to get back into it again. Stuff you guys been putting out is getting me motivated. Gotta put it down for Drag Lo.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Bro, put it down for the Fam when you can.  Dont risk the love of family bro. Wifey needs to be first on the list bro. I know mine hates that I work a lot, but she knows I'm doin it so that she can stay home and raise the kids. Finacial is what most people fight over bro. TRUST ME. LOL Just make sure wifey knows you love her, and she's number one. That's all they want. LOL :roflmao: Cant wait to see you building again bro. Keep ya head up Fam. We're here whenever :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH 
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada
11.[LOWEMO]- Ashleigh Dk Rusden - Melbourne Austrialia
12. bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach - Nova Scotia, Canada
13.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro kentucky
14.hocknberry-Joe McKnelly-Thornton, CO


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Mar 18 2011, 06:17 PM~20123398
> *looks good 305 is the chassis put together? just wonderin if thats the stance its gonna have?
> *


Thanks a lot man....The back yes but the front will be drop a inch or 2


----------



## soloist

yo that donk is off da chain!


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 18 2011, 10:55 PM~20126057
> *yo that donk is off da chain!
> *


of the 51 post that you have made so far, not even one is a pic of anything you have built.... DO WORK SON!


----------



## grimreaper69

just seein how it would look, I'm likin it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah, go with it J..its different!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 19 2011, 11:23 AM~20127723
> *hell yeah, go with it J..its different!
> *


Its got that Foose look to it.


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 19 2011, 11:29 PM~20127375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just seein how it would look, I'm likin it.
> *


That looks sick! Id go with it too bro!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by soloist_@Mar 19 2011, 12:55 AM~20126057
> *yo that donk is off da chain!
> *


THANKS...ITS A MONTE THO NOT A DONK...DONKS ARE 1971-1976 CHEVY IMPALA/CAPRICE


----------



## SlammdSonoma

awesome ass day for a cruise in.. i snagged 70 pics, and i know there was well over 500 cars/ trucks/ rats/ race cars/... and the damn thing is expanding even farther next month.. :biggrin: they shut down the 5 lane coming out of the state park down just for the cruise in cars. I couldve entered my scion but i didnt care to stick around that long..  

pics in about 10 mins.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im not gonna post everything cuz there was even more after i left that was rolling in... fucking shows are getting huge.
































*our good friend cliff (elvis is what he goes by)*
























































:0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

still got like 3 pages of pics... ill throw some more up...
MAKE SURE TO READ THE TAILGATE REALLY GOOD.. i gotta talk to this guy in possibly rebuilding my backhalf in my black f150.. this guy built this himself..in house.








































*^^ spied that rolling in but never saw it again...*
























































^^ last 2 is my dads 63 galaxie 500XL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ that shit is just fuckin cool as fuck! :biggrin: 
























ONLY IN GEORGIA


----------



## darkside customs

Sup fellas... Got the Fury in the first coat of paint and the interior is completely done and the trunk done as well.... Pics in a bit....


----------



## darkside customs

Thinkin of 2 toning it....


----------



## kykustoms

looks good but i still think you should do a raiders theme lol...


----------



## tunzafun

1. darkside customs - James Evans - San Diego, CA
2. SlammdSonoma - Brian Niceswanger - Atlanta, GA
3. Chevyguy97- Matt Pervin - Wynne, AR
4. 06150XLT - Nate Newberry - Slidell, LA
5. Grimreaper69 - James Wastakiewicz - Jackson, MI
6. Scur-rape-init - Vance Moore - Fairport, OH
7. MayhemKustomz-Scott Stamper-Holly,MI
8.Mr lowrider305-watson-Miami,FL
9. brantstevens - Brant Stevens - Australia
10.Aces'N'Eights- Jeremy Gautreau - Kitscoty,AB Canada
11.[LOWEMO]- Ashleigh Dk Rusden - Melbourne Austrialia
12. bowtiebadboy33 - Jared Roach - Nova Scotia, Canada
13.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro kentucky
14. tunzafun - Matt Chambers - Louisville, KY


----------



## darkside customs

Teaser pic... all you get to see til its done which should be real soon....


----------



## grimreaper69

Stance is set.







. Color will be duplicolor gunmetal metallic.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats badass J!!


----------



## brantstevens

Thats gunna look real nice bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens

More in my build thread!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 21 2011, 09:26 PM~20147407
> *Stance is set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .                Color will be duplicolor gunmetal metallic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good on those wheels and nice color choice


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 21 2011, 09:09 PM~20147215
> *Teaser pic... all you get to see til its done which should be real soon....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks badass :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 22 2011, 03:11 AM~20149318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my build thread!
> *


hel yea thats gonna be killer


----------



## bugs-one

Fury's looking bad ass, James. 

Grim, that's a sick color and nice wheels.

S-10 is coming along real nice, Brant. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## 06150xlt

66 Fairlane is DONE! ... more pics in my thread


----------



## kykustoms

looks good nate...damn i really nead to finish something...lmao


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 22 2011, 03:11 AM~20149318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More in my build thread!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: do it up!! this dime just reminds me of when me and brian were playing around with making a 98-03 front facia 1/20 and 1/24-25?! i should get back on it!? :happysad:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Some one needs to do a 98+ Sonoma front end, and a 99-01 envoy bumper cover and headlights. Even a bravada grill and bumper lol

Hopefully I'm going to get some work done on the f250 soon, just got some more bondo.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Got the Regal in paint. Although in the pics it looks blue, but its the Testors Purple Licious. I left the GN hood alond and kept the rear spoiler. I like the look of both. I did get rid of the front lower spoiler though.

Before foil and clear.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 22 2011, 07:16 PM~20155346
> *Some one needs to do a 98+ Sonoma front end, and a 99-01 envoy bumper cover and headlights. Even a bravada grill and bumper lol
> 
> Hopefully I'm going to get some work done on the f250 soon, just got some more bondo.
> *


I was thinking that same thing, but for a s10, i really need a s10 front end, 98+


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas for the comments... Scott, your Regal is lookin killer bro... Im diggin the paint... now if its not raining tomorrow I will be able to have mine in primer....
Vance, Ive got a spare front clip for the Sonoma, Im gonna try and do that next... Im gonna need one anyway when I replicate my Blazer...


----------



## brantstevens

Hey darkside if you end up doin a front end for a s10 get it casted cause ill take one off ya hands bro for me dually


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 12:31 AM~20165616
> *Thanks fellas for the comments... Scott, your Regal is lookin killer bro... Im diggin the paint... now if its not raining tomorrow I will be able to have mine in primer....
> Vance, Ive got a spare front clip for the Sonoma, Im gonna try and do that next... Im gonna need one anyway when I replicate my Blazer...
> *



:biggrin: You gonna send me one with my coolers? :roflmao:

What do you want for it bro. That's exactly why I want one too. I want to put it on the front of that extreme blazer :biggrin:


ps, Scott the regal looks good in paint bro. I like that purplicious color. Did you use a blue base behind it?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2011, 08:30 AM~20167406
> *:biggrin: You gonna send me one with my coolers? :roflmao:
> 
> What do you want for it bro. That's exactly why I want one too. I want to put it on the front of that extreme blazer :biggrin:
> ps, Scott the regal looks good in paint bro. I like that purplicious color. Did you use a blue base behind it?
> *


No i just used white filler primer, (Duplicolor).


----------



## bugs-one

That's a sick Regal, Mayhem. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

S10 front ends are over rated, we need something different in scale lol. When I build my truck I will be building 98+ interior from a 99 silverado. I will be doing two models, one of what it looks like now and one for what I want it to look like. First thing i'll probably do is the envoy bumper cover.

I haven't done anything model wise lately guys, but last night I got some bondo on the f150.

I need color ideas for it though, because that's what's really holding me up.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Mar 22 2011, 07:22 PM~20153775
> *66 Fairlane is DONE! ... more pics in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Holy Sheet maine!!! That is nice! 


Jared, go with a nice dark blue on the F150....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2011, 04:30 AM~20167406
> *:biggrin: You gonna send me one with my coolers? :roflmao:
> 
> What do you want for it bro. That's exactly why I want one too. I want to put it on the front of that extreme blazer :biggrin:
> ps, Scott the regal looks good in paint bro. I like that purplicious color. Did you use a blue base behind it?
> *


If I do make one, Ill send it out to Brian..... He can cast that bitch.... Do I owe you some swamp coolers??? I cant fuckin remember bro... let me know if I do, and Ill make some for you bro...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 12:57 PM~20168961
> *If I do make one, Ill send it out to Brian..... He can cast that bitch.... Do I owe you some swamp coolers??? I cant fuckin remember bro... let me know if I do, and Ill make some for you bro...
> *



LOL yeah, you sent the skirts and said, I'll send you some coolers in a little bit.


----------



## darkside customs

damn, Im slippin.... Alright bro... Ill get you some together and send out to you in a few days... that kool?


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 24 2011, 08:56 AM~20168515
> *S10 front ends are over rated, we need something different in scale lol. When I build my truck I will be building 98+ interior from a 99 silverado. I will be doing two models, one of what it looks like now and one for what I want it to look like. First thing i'll probably do is the envoy bumper cover.
> 
> I haven't done anything model wise lately guys, but last night I got some bondo on the f150.
> 
> I need color ideas for it though, because that's what's really holding me up.
> *


LMFAO i hear that on them being over rated.
But my buddy has a 1998 s10 and he wants a model car built of his truck, its driving me insane trying to find one. I was thinking about using a Jada s10 and getting the front end off of that, but jada is out of scale. 

btw. that 66 fairlane looks real good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 01:10 PM~20169067
> *damn, Im slippin.... Alright bro... Ill get you some together and send out to you in a few days... that kool?
> *



:roflmao: It's cool whitebread. You're just :420: losing a few brain cells here and there  LOL Whenever, aint like I dont know where to find you!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20165248
> *I was thinking that same thing, but for a s10, i really need a s10 front end, 98+
> *


hmm...

























all 1/20, but the so called 1/24 scale jada is with hock, but i have found another 1/24 version down here that i might buy and work over to make a different type s-10 front..if anyones up for that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@Mar 23 2011, 08:54 PM~20165248
> *I was thinking that same thing, but for a s10, i really need a s10 front end, 98+
> *


hmm...

























all 1/20, but the so called 1/24 scale jada is with hock, but i have found another 1/24 version down here that i might buy and work over to make a different type s-10 front..if anyones up for that.


----------



## richphotos

I would need atleast 1 of them if it fits on the 1/25th AMT 95 s10. 
That blazer is lookin good


----------



## grimreaper69

First clear, before foil.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice grim! that color looks great with the rims


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 24 2011, 05:16 PM~20170546
> *nice grim!  that color looks great with the rims
> *



X2


----------



## darkside customs

Grim that damn Duster is bad ass bro!!
Here's what alot of you been naggin at me to post pics of... Well its done....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Whats that front plate say? Looks similar to a HK logo.


----------



## darkside customs

I cant read it either... lol.... got it from dig...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 06:00 PM~20170846
> *I cant read it either... lol.... got it from dig...
> *



Looks like Hecker and Koch logo. If it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

homies yaw got some real nice builds goin on !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 05:45 PM~20170748
> *Grim that damn Duster is bad ass bro!!
> Here's what alot of you been naggin at me to post pics of... Well its done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: GOD DAMN!!!! That is awesome ******!!!!! :biggrin:

Grim, that is One bad ass color on that!!! Nice brother!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks fellas, need a lil input on the guts. Black/white or black/black?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I say, Red/White


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2011, 06:33 PM~20171057
> *I say, Red/White
> *


:barf: I'm not a big fan of red.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Mar 24 2011, 04:08 PM~20170482-->
> 
> 
> 
> First clear, before foil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those wheels REALLY set her off bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 04:45 PM~20170748
> *Grim that damn Duster is bad ass bro!!
> Here's what alot of you been naggin at me to post pics of... Well its done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And this is just fuckin sweet J! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas!


----------



## richphotos

that looks really nice! great job


----------



## darkside customs

Got the Regal in paint now and drying... Pics of it in a bit....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I found this picture a while ago, and fell in love with this car. Only difference is, Im going to do a 72 Chevelle.SOOOOOOOO I decided to tear open a kit, and mock it up for after this wagon. Time to slow off the Low's and do something with a little less detail. Just a nice pro touring chevelle. Thanks for lookin fellas.

I know this is a long shot also, but if anyone has a cowl hood for a 72 Chevelle let me know please!!! Thanks!


----------



## kykustoms

damn all kinda shit goin on grim i really like that build id do black with grey inserts to match the paint...james the fury came out nice i like the trunk...vance that chevelle is sick


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah what jake said! shits goin down hard for sure up in here. i gotta get back to building..just havent felt it and not sure why. keep on doin what ya doin guys..showin off drag lo style! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Regal is painted....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice color James!!! Makes the interior pop!


----------



## grimreaper69

2nd coat, after foil. 3 coats total.......... so far.







.


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good guys, keep it up.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 25 2011, 09:48 AM~20176525
> *2nd coat, after foil. 3 coats total.......... so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work James. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

No shit. Nice work Jim!  Good shit bro. I am liking that color.... and Now I agree, Black with grey inserst


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks fellas. Workin on guts and engine right now. Probably have this one finished up tomorrow.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 03:45 PM~20170748
> *Grim that damn Duster is bad ass bro!!
> Here's what alot of you been naggin at me to post pics of... Well its done....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this thing is CLEAN. diggin the style here. 

Oh yeah, that's a Heavy Hitter's Magazine plate. :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 24 2011, 08:24 PM~20172913
> *I found this picture a while ago, and fell in love with this car. Only difference is, Im going to do a 72 Chevelle.SOOOOOOOO I decided to tear open a kit, and mock it up for after this wagon. Time to slow off the Low's and do something with a little less detail. Just a nice pro touring chevelle. Thanks for lookin fellas.
> 
> I know this is a long shot also, but if anyone has a cowl hood for a 72 Chevelle let me know please!!! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that sucka is gonna be BAD


----------



## SlammdSonoma

tha shits lookin awesome up in here guys. 

I think i turned into a caddy man in one day..snagged 7 promo caddies... 3 66's 3 64's and 1 65. 2 of em are spoken for already.,.LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

oh and also snagged a 61 merc monterey promo that im holding onto..less u got some extra $$ for it.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a few small details to finish up, but her she is.







.







.







.







.







.







.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice build james. I wish i could turn some out that quick. Takes me forever just to get one done anymore.


----------



## grimreaper69

I usually can't, I was just feelin this build for some reason. Lol


----------



## chevyguy97

This is what i just got outa the box, going to build this for the lowrider of the year build for dynasty, so this is what's on my bench now.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good grim. i likes.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20181092
> *I usually can't, I was just feelin this build for some reason. Lol
> *


Shit, I usually can't wait either. Get all worked up and start working on one then lose interest in that build and start another. Happens all the time. I started a 61 Imp, The Lightning i got from you, 62 vert Imp, 70 Chevelle. I just put them back in the box and move to something else. I'm sticking with the Regal this time though. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm the same way. I got so many started I don't have room to open any more. Hell, the Duece is damn near done I'm just waitin to get some aftermarket for it and the 61. Not sure what to work on now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so nate & grim can see their purchases... :biggrin: 









they are cleaned up now, actually all have a pretty clean bill of health, a few posts are broke on the verts, as well as the windshields being broke.. overall still not bad.


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 25 2011, 06:29 PM~20181044
> *Got a few small details to finish up, but her she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

does look good Grimmace! wheels and color just look cool together.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that came out Nice James!!!!! Lol @ Brian...
Guess youre new name is gonna be Grimmace... LMAO


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Mar 25 2011, 08:29 PM~20181044
> *Got a few small details to finish up, but her she is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick ass Duster J! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Progress for the couple hours i have been home.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jim, that Duster looks great bro. Perfect color combo.  

Scott, that Regal is lookin good bro!! Now get moving! LOL.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 26 2011, 12:56 AM~20183388
> *Progress for the couple hours i have been home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So the 61 Mercury Monterey i got the other day at the estate sale made it to the bench..temporarily!

Just had to..and ya'll know this!!








































:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa

I am diggin the duster homie you guys got some nice work going on in here keep up the good work


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 26 2011, 08:17 PM~20189431
> *So the 61 Mercury Monterey i got the other day at the estate sale made it to the bench..temporarily!
> 
> Just had to..and ya'll know this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats bad ass...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 26 2011, 08:30 PM~20189547
> *I am diggin the duster homie you guys got some nice work going on in here keep up the good work
> *


 :wave:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 26 2011, 10:17 PM~20189431
> *So the 61 Mercury Monterey i got the other day at the estate sale made it to the bench..temporarily!
> 
> Just had to..and ya'll know this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


im digging that ride. :0


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2011, 10:26 PM~20174256
> *Regal is painted....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love that color


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 26 2011, 09:42 PM~20190222
> *love that color
> *


Thanks KB.... How ya been bro? Havent seen you on here in a minute...


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 26 2011, 11:42 PM~20190227
> *Thanks KB.... How ya been bro? Havent seen you on here in a minute...
> *


much much better now bro.i got a job.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro... Glad to hear it....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 26 2011, 11:48 PM~20190257
> *Hell yea bro... Glad to hear it....
> *


thank you brotha.so ya im back.gotz to slowly get back into the groove.


----------



## 06150xlt

Took 3 First 2 Second and 2 Thirds at the show yesterday

1st in Commercial with the Peterbuilt
1st in Customs with the Rat Tow
1st in 1/16 or larger with the Chopper
2nd and 3rd in Curbside with the Pathfinder and 4Runner
2 and 3rd in Out of box with the 41 Willy and 41 Woody




























Edit: pics added and the crap I got from the raffle.


----------



## chevyguy97

HELL YEAH CONGRATS.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn i wish i had shows like that here... damn u scored


----------



## chevyguy97

well since it's too damn cold to paint my nomad, i desided to get my reg-cab chevy back out and start working onit again, this is PROJECT X.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thats looking good, Wanna race my f150? haha I'm a Chevy guy though.

but anyways I got a quick update on this one guys. 

So I shaved the trim on the tail gate, and I'm still working on finishing the sides of the truck. I made a roll pan for it, and a tonneau cover out of styrene. I hinged it too, but it needs to be glued on. I shaved the vent windows on the doors to give it a cleaner look. I filled alot of holes like in the doors, bumper etc to make it look alot better. I'm kinda leaning towards a metallic red on this build, but we'll see.


































The roof still needs some more work:

































Just for fun I put a trailer and the 81 bronco behind it, but the bronco is 1/25 and the f150 is 1/24 so they don't look right together.










and a AMT 68 Camaro on a revell 69 chassis:









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good shit Jared. Im thoroughly impressed by your skills bro. Good work out of your corner for sure! :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks man! Just doing what I enjoy, and building what I would do if it was a 1:1. Being 16 and "playing with toy cars" is hard haha! :cheesy: Most people I Know don't understand, but it's all good lol.

I've been playing with some color ideas tonight, so we'll see what I do.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wave: sup Honkeyberry! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 27 2011, 06:14 PM~20195315
> *Thanks man! Just doing what I enjoy, and building what I would do if it was a 1:1. Being 16 and "playing with toy cars" is hard haha!  :cheesy: Most people I Know don't understand, but it's all good lol.
> 
> I've been playing with some color ideas tonight, so we'll see what I do.
> *


LOL dont feel bad bro, im 30 and still play with toy cars! fords look good though!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Mar 27 2011, 09:17 PM~20195352
> *LOL dont feel bad bro, im 30 and still play with toy cars! fords look good though!
> *




x2  We all still play with toy cars. Hell there are some older then us lol!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shuddup..young asses!  

j/p


----------



## SlammdSonoma

went to michaels today & went paint searching..came up with krylon red glitter spray in a can, also jeff's elusive pink can of folk art clear. Also grabbed metalcast in red... this color will probably find its way onto the dually with a ghost flame pattern to the front...

heres some test samples i did today. Folk art clear aint no joke.

































im pretty satisfied with the results, the flake is outstanding! i gotta find a good sunny day to get some pics of this shit. I also got rainbow flake, which works under any color. :biggrin: so believe me i been tryin other colors with it..


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Mar 27 2011, 01:09 PM~20192617-->
> 
> 
> 
> well since it's too damn cold to paint my nomad, i desided to get my reg-cab chevy back out and start working onit again, this is PROJECT X.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bowtiebadboy33_@Mar 27 2011, 05:31 PM~20194065
> *Thats looking good, Wanna race my f150? haha I'm a Chevy guy though.
> 
> but anyways I got a quick update on this one guys.
> 
> So I shaved the trim on the tail gate, and I'm still working on finishing the sides of the truck. I made a roll pan for it, and a tonneau cover out of styrene. I hinged it too, but it needs to be glued on. I shaved the vent windows on the doors to give it a cleaner look. I filled alot of holes like in the doors, bumper etc to make it look alot better. I'm kinda leaning towards a metallic red on this build, but we'll see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The roof still needs some more work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for fun I put a trailer and the 81 bronco behind it, but the bronco is 1/25 and the f150 is 1/24 so they don't look right together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a AMT 68 Camaro on a revell 69 chassis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.
> *


Sick trucks fellas! Cant wait to see em finished! :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

got my dually finished for the Drag-lo build off 


*AND HERE ARE THE FINISHED PICS!!!!!!!!!*










































*OUTSIDE!*


















































*Motor...*










*Interior....*


----------



## chevyguy97

man that ford is lookn good, really good, i likes, and when you get it done, and i get my chevy done, i will race ya for pinks. lol

brian i loves that color, it would look good on the dually for sure.

lowemo good job on the dually, very cool.


----------



## darkside customs

That Dually came out nice bro... I like the flat black and the interior....
Jared, that F150 looks cool as hell... doesnt have to lay rocker to get attention... Thats something I would love to drive ya know....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Wow all the projectz are lookin sik fellas.Got a bit done to the Chevelle.Heres the finalized stance.
















Can't remember if I posted these up before but heres the rear set-up.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Mar 28 2011, 03:31 PM~20201476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Gotta love Nates How-To on this shit!!! Thanks Nater! Cant wait to do it myself! 

Lookin real good Jeremy! That stance looks mean as hell bro! Nice work. 

Bri, that paint is sweet bro. 

Emo, that chevy dually looks bad ass bro! Nice work as well. 


Fellas, I gotta tell ya, Drag-Lo is puttin it DOWN in this mofo!! Good work fellas. Keep this shit up! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good up in here like always...seams like everytime i miss a few days in here i miss out on all kinda good shit


----------



## darkside customs

Seriously thinking of adding a couple colors on the Regal.... Got the rear bumper filler part all painted..... and pulled some tape out now....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bump from page 3


----------



## tunzafun

Lookin great fellas! Seein all these awesome builds are inspiring me to work on somethin! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

I just wanted to come in here and apologize to all my fellas for me putting about 2 dollars worth of my mind in a thread that I shoulda just let die out to begin with.... I was out of line for a few things that I said and this club should have a good rep, not a bad reputation because of my fuckin mouth.... So if any of you were offended or annoyed or whatever, then I apologize.... Not my intention to piss anyone off...

OK, back to building....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 10:23 PM~20222560
> *Lookin great fellas! Seein all these awesome builds are inspiring me to work on somethin!  :biggrin:
> *



Bout fawkin time  I need pics!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 11:09 PM~20223109
> *I just wanted to come in here and apologize to all my fellas for me putting about 2 dollars worth of my mind in a thread that I shoulda just let die out to begin with.... I was out of line for a few things that I said and this club should have a good rep, not a bad reputation because of my fuckin mouth.... So if any of you were offended or annoyed or whatever, then I apologize.... Not my intention to piss anyone off...
> 
> OK, back to building....
> *



That's the whitebread I know. LOL Always building, but never on one thing. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao, ur right there vance.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I am making progress at actually finishing my first?? model of the year thank you! I just have to remember to stay focused  Cannot steer to any other kits. Have been too broke to hit the hobby shops, and ebay, so that saves face :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

im the opposite..got $$ but cant spend it..cuz i ran outta room. i gotta build a few before i can get another kit or 2


----------



## darkside customs

lol... I got a quick build that should be finished here in about an hour or so....
Pics in a bit.....


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 30 2011, 10:20 PM~20223244
> *Bout fawkin time  I need pics!!
> *


Sir yes sir!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 30 2011, 10:09 PM~20223109
> *I just wanted to come in here and apologize to all my fellas for me putting about 2 dollars worth of my mind in a thread that I shoulda just let die out to begin with.... I was out of line for a few things that I said and this club should have a good rep, not a bad reputation because of my fuckin mouth.... So if any of you were offended or annoyed or whatever, then I apologize.... Not my intention to piss anyone off...
> 
> OK, back to building....
> *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 30 2011, 11:55 PM~20223688
> *
> *



Long story short Bub, wonderbread wasted time, and energy on fighting with newbs on LIL in another thread. We just have to keep him occupied with weed and plastic and he wont stray into other topics like that any more  


Now, fix your flipping avatar!!  










Oh, and post pics of what you're workin on :roflmao:


----------



## ElRafa

^^^^^Weed and plastic lol you guys are crazy


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Mar 30 2011, 08:12 PM~20223894
> *^^^^^Weed and plastic lol you guys are crazy
> *


Hell yea.... Shit Im almost always blazed up when Im building bro....

gets the creativity flowin lol


----------



## ElRafa

I prefer liquid blazing clears the mind


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Take a puff n pass....

Oh on another note, I have another estate sale with model cars in it. Shit those are fun to go to.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 31 2011, 12:19 PM~20226947
> *Take a puff n pass....
> 
> Oh on another note, I have another estate sale with model cars in it. Shit those are fun to go to.
> *



What's on the list???? :biggrin: Id like some shit on hold


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Not sure to be honest...my mom gave me the heads up ..


----------



## darkside customs

Wish I had the cash for it, but jimnohio has the datsun bulletside on their site for like 30 bucks.... Somebody needs to get it....

























And then send it to me.... HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2011, 02:06 PM~20227644
> *Wish I had the cash for it, but jimnohio has the datsun bulletside on their site for like 30 bucks.... Somebody needs to get it....
> And then send it to me.... HAHAHAHAHAHA
> *



I'll get it for you, but you're gonna have to pay me back for it


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Mar 31 2011, 11:17 AM~20228119
> *I'll get it for you, but you're gonna have to pay me back for it
> *


Man you really want that Monte... LOL....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im just sayin, I'll snag it for you if you want it that bad.  Just lettin you know, you're gonna pay for it LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

you aint gotta do it bro.... Its all good.... Ill find one eventually man....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2011, 03:26 PM~20228168
> *you aint gotta do it bro.... Its all good.... Ill find one eventually man....
> *



Ok, well if you reconsider, and want it, let me know.  I'll snag it up for you.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

All done with her


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Mar 31 2011, 08:14 PM~20230547
> *All done with her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

i likes.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats nice Watson!!!


----------



## darkside customs

A little late now for it, but I found this vid and gives me an idea now on how to build my COE....

lol


----------



## richphotos

Lookin good homie!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit give me whats sitting in his driveway... :0


----------



## darkside customs

Got one side started.....
Need to round out to the back of the cab and then work on the other side....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hell yeah, i gotta get back on my 41 COE soon


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Thanks everyone for the love


----------



## kykustoms

looks good watson...james that coe in the vid is badass glad to see you inspired by it i like what u did sofar


----------



## chevyguy97

COE is lookn good james


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 2 2011, 01:25 AM~20235106
> *COE is lookn good james
> *



X2! bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ok, so I was looking for a new project that would tie my interest enuf to see it thru and done..I looked at what james sent me as what was supposed to be a ranger...see where this is goin right?
I also have a box s10 in 1/20 that works really well with the front end of the s10... no pic yet but a 1/20 ranger is getting built. Im also with Nate with running a 4cyl. so im building one for it. Got wheels picked out, interior is being figured out...


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 2 2011, 02:12 PM~20239912
> *Ok, so I was looking for a new project that would tie my interest enuf to see it thru and done..I looked at what james sent me as what was supposed to be a ranger...see where this is goin right?
> I also have a box s10 in 1/20 that works really well with the front end of the s10... no pic yet but a 1/20 ranger is getting built. Im also with Nate with running a 4cyl. so im building one for it. Got wheels picked out, interior is being figured out...
> *



Sounds pretty good bro! Cant wait to see it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 1 2011, 09:20 PM~20239989
> *Sounds pretty good bro! Cant wait to see it!
> *


Speak on it and it happens.. :biggrin: 

















the hood needs to be fixed in the front, the rangers had a slanted front on the hood as opposed to the s10's flat style.


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 2 2011, 02:26 PM~20240028
> *Speak on it and it happens.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hood needs to be fixed in the front, the rangers had a slanted front on the hood as opposed to the s10's flat style.
> *




LookIn good bro! Got a colour choice for it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thinking a blue or a light green.


----------



## chevyguy97

so you are building a ranger using a S-10, good luck on that one. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Uses too own one so it shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The estate sale didn't have a model car collection...just a bunch of 1/32 diecrap.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 1 2011, 09:26 PM~20240028
> *Speak on it and it happens.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hood needs to be fixed in the front, the rangers had a slanted front on the hood as opposed to the s10's flat style.
> *


why didnt u just use the explorer? seams like it would be more work trien to make the s10 into a ranger...either way i cant wait to see it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

naaa, the bodylines work together fine, i added the 'gate from the explorer, hood as well. I gotta add a sheet of styrene down the upper line to give that raised feel, since thats what they had.

I also have the front grille ready for a phantom build.


----------



## tunzafun

Got the itch to TRY and paint somethin today. Im a novice painter, but I finally got the courage to give her another shot....and it came out alot better than I thought! 



















My 84 Camaro promo project. Painted Testor's Boyd's True Blue Pearl. This is only after 2 coats. Prob gonna throw another coat on there, then follow it up with a couple coats of Wet Look clear  Pics are a lil blurry, but u get the idea! :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

nice paint on that camaro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that boyds paint is tough stuff to work with.. its either so damn runny it looks like a waterfalll or tangerines on me... yours came out pretty damn good looking. The last one i used was Chezoom Teal & it came out better than the others..

keep goin with it, see it out man!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin killa fellas.I start days off on monday so It'll be build time on the chevelle for 4 days.I'll post up pics asap.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 2 2011, 11:58 PM~20245106
> *Got the itch to TRY and paint somethin today. Im a novice painter, but I finally got the courage to give her another shot....and it came out alot better than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 84 Camaro promo project. Painted Testor's Boyd's True Blue Pearl. This is only after 2 coats. Prob gonna throw another coat on there, then follow it up with a couple coats of Wet Look clear   Pics are a lil blurry, but u get the idea!  :biggrin:
> *


Havn't had the chance to use those. Heard horror stories about the boyd paints though. Looks good. Are those enamel sprays?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

yeah. all enamel


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 3 2011, 12:45 AM~20245464
> *yeah.  all enamel
> *


Wouldn't be a good idea to spray the wet look clear over it then. Doesnt it react over enamel? Or is it the other way around?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i think its that way.. i sprayed enamel over a lacquer base..diamond dust and it didnt do anything...

will Folk Art Clear work over it? Where the hell's Jeff when ya need em.. :happysad:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 3 2011, 12:50 AM~20245503
> *i think its that way.. i sprayed enamel over a lacquer base..diamond dust and it didnt do anything...
> 
> will Folk Art Clear work over it?  Where the hell's Jeff when ya need em.. :happysad:
> *


Ok yeah, Enamel over Lacquer is ok. Lacquer over enamel is not.

So with that said. Matt DO NOT SPRAY THAT WET LOOK CLEAR OVER THAT PAINT. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 10:55 PM~20245537
> *Ok yeah, Enamel over Lacquer is ok. Lacquer over enamel is not.
> 
> So with that said. Matt DO NOT SPRAY THAT WET LOOK CLEAR OVER THAT PAINT. :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Search for a can of high gloss clear. That's an enamel clear you could use.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Testors High Gloss Clear would do it..its an enamel.

Which reminds me to get some for the camaro wagon build...


----------



## hocknberry

YAH...imo..ENAMEL SUCKS! i like the laquers!!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

yay or nay?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Apr 3 2011, 03:42 AM~20246564
> *yay or nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Do it up bro!! :biggrin:

Also, enamels are way better then that shit laquer! Stop takin the easy way out on it you women! :uh: Take your time and enamels will blow your painting minds! 

Rustoleum HIGH gloss clear  Shit is like lookin through windows it's so clear :wow: But to each his own.


----------



## chevyguy97

that nomad looks great layed out like that lowemo,
im also working on a nomad, mines a 57, i named mine YESMAD. lol
i got the first coat of silver onit, from the side trim up im going to paint it charcole gray mt, and the rest is silver.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

thats lookin badass man And how many sets of those rims ya got? LOL..

heres what had my attention last night and this morning.
































^^ thats the s10 cowl & the explorer sport hood lightly shaved down to fit...see how close the lines match up LOL


Joe, afraid to say it but ya lost your donor truck for american toyota to this one...the fenders from the 1/20 toyota hilux, i shaved down & used the flarings inside the s10 fenders to cut it down & make the flatness of the ranger fenders to look appropriate. Aldo added a upper body line to the tailgate to start..not sure i wanna do the rest of the truck now tho.
I got like 3 different s10 frames, so im using them to make my frame match as a notch in the rear & probably all the suspenion parts as well.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 2 2011, 11:55 PM~20245537
> *Ok yeah, Enamel over Lacquer is ok. Lacquer over enamel is not.
> 
> So with that said. Matt DO NOT SPRAY THAT WET LOOK CLEAR OVER THAT PAINT. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the tip bro! Im a novice, so I couldnt tell ya the difference between lacquer and enamel, acrylic, etc. Sure glad I caught this before I cleared it....That wouldve pissed me off a lil!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 3 2011, 06:20 PM~20249275
> *Thanks for the tip bro! Im a novice, so I couldnt tell ya the difference between lacquer and enamel, acrylic, etc. Sure glad I caught this before I cleared it....That wouldve pissed me off a lil!
> *


Ha, Good save. :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 05:22 PM~20249287
> *Ha, Good save.  :biggrin:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## richphotos

Ok, so here is a little run down guys


Lacquer is a hot solvent, If you spray it over enamel or urethane, it will react, however, if you spray enamel or urethane over lacquer, it will lay down fine.

You can spray lacquer over water based acrylic paints like auto air, with no problems at all. 

I try to follow one rule of thumb, I TRY to keep all the paint I am spraying the same type, lacquer and lacquer etc. 
However, everything I clear, i clear with Urethane, have not had comparability issues spraying urethane over anything.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Apr 2 2011, 11:58 PM~20245106
> *Got the itch to TRY and paint somethin today. Im a novice painter, but I finally got the courage to give her another shot....and it came out alot better than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 84 Camaro promo project. Painted Testor's Boyd's True Blue Pearl. This is only after 2 coats. Prob gonna throw another coat on there, then follow it up with a couple coats of Wet Look clear   Pics are a lil blurry, but u get the idea!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I been looking for one of these Nice color


----------



## kykustoms

i like that nomad matt and brian the s10 is lookin like a ranger keep it up lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 3 2011, 12:16 PM~20248335
> *thats lookin badass man  And how many sets of those rims ya got?  LOL..
> 
> heres what had my attention last night and this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ thats the s10 cowl & the explorer sport hood lightly shaved down to fit...see how close the lines match up  LOL
> Joe, afraid to say it but ya lost your donor truck for american toyota to this one...the fenders from the 1/20 toyota hilux, i shaved down & used the flarings inside the s10 fenders to cut it down & make the flatness of the ranger fenders to look appropriate.  Aldo added a upper body line to the tailgate to start..not sure i wanna do the rest of the truck now tho.
> I got like 3 different s10 frames, so im using them to make my frame match as a notch in the rear & probably all the suspenion parts as well.
> *


its all good....american toyota has been cruizing along ok, so i dont think ill need a donor!  rangers coming along nice bro! even though its a ford! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 3 2011, 03:16 PM~20248335
> *thats lookin badass man  And how many sets of those rims ya got?  LOL..
> 
> heres what had my attention last night and this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ thats the s10 cowl & the explorer sport hood lightly shaved down to fit...see how close the lines match up  LOL
> Joe, afraid to say it but ya lost your donor truck for american toyota to this one...the fenders from the 1/20 toyota hilux, i shaved down & used the flarings inside the s10 fenders to cut it down & make the flatness of the ranger fenders to look appropriate.  Aldo added a upper body line to the tailgate to start..not sure i wanna do the rest of the truck now tho.
> I got like 3 different s10 frames, so im using them to make my frame match as a notch in the rear & probably all the suspenion parts as well.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

well if no one else is going to say it i will, damn brian your killing a chevy to build a ford, that's just all wrong is so many ways. lol J/K bro it looks good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 3 2011, 09:13 PM~20250128
> *well if no one else is going to say it i will, damn brian your killing a chevy to build a ford, that's just all wrong is so many ways. lol J/K bro it looks good.
> *


It's kinda like a prius with a Volt drivetrain. As long as it's Chevy powered it's all good. I can see i full billet grille sitting nicely in that space though. Looks good Brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Apr 3 2011, 06:13 PM~20250128-->
> 
> 
> 
> well if no one else is going to say it i will, damn brian your killing a chevy to build a ford, that's just all wrong is so many ways. lol J/K bro it looks good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i was waiting on you to chime in, i hate murdering a poor s10.. but a ranger is in order damnit & this was as close as a donor as ya can get.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20250406
> *It's kinda like a prius with a Volt drivetrain. As long as it's Chevy powered it's all good. I can see i full billet grille sitting nicely in that space though. Looks good Brian.
> *


no chevy. Either a 2.3L i gotta scratchbuild or the v6 outta the explorer kit. 
And the grille will be the last thing i tackle, im weighing out options of what to use. i did a 1/20 with brass rod and it came out fine but wiuld love to get a billet look with maybe brass/alum sheets.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 3 2011, 11:02 PM~20250994
> *i was waiting on you to chime in, i hate murdering a poor s10..  but a ranger is in order damnit & this was as close as a donor as ya can get.
> no chevy.  Either a 2.3L i gotta scratchbuild or the v6 outta the explorer kit.
> And the grille will be the last thing i tackle, im weighing out options of what to use. i did a 1/20 with brass rod and it came out fine but wiuld love to get a billet look with maybe brass/alum sheets.
> *


Couple fullsize chevy PE kits cut to fit but use the flat side.
:dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

The square body Ranger is lookin good Brian.... Damn good idea you have....


----------



## darkside customs

Messin around with a 58 Impala... 
all the trim holes have been filled in and smoothed out... and went topless with it...
Not sure on rims .....the windshield post broke too, but got it glued back and not sure what Im gonna do with it next....


----------



## chevyguy97

i likes james. looks good.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Matt....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Here's what I've done to the chevelle in the last few days.
































Going to start on the exhaust and motor next.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's bad ass Jeremy!! :biggrin: 

Whitebread, throw some wires on that shit! 

Brian, just goes to show, if you want a Ford to run, you have to use a Chevy


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If ya drove a ford, ya wouldn't need a goodwrench...lol


----------



## chevyguy97

WELL THE VOTE'S ARE IN, CHEVYGUY97 IS THE WINNER OF THE DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ DUALLY BUILD OFF, would like to think everyone that compeated in the build off, i had alot of fun building with you guys, also i would like to thank all the people that voted for me, and now on to the next build.


----------



## darkside customs

Pulled this Audi out again.... Gonna build a frame for it and make the firewall and make the hood jambs for it.... 
Gonna go with the motor from the Evo....
Might use the Assasin rims, not sure though...
Figure I would work on this til I got bored with it....


----------



## chevyguy97

that's crazy lookn man.


----------



## kykustoms

congrats matt i knew you would get the win it came out sick...james i like that audi looks good slammed


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 4 2011, 06:54 PM~20259890
> *congrats matt i knew you would get the win it came out sick...james i like that audi looks good slammed
> *


Thanks Jake....

Congrats Matt!!!!


----------



## gagers16

been kinda tearing old ones up to make them better  and i got the interior on the bronco pretty much done.. lemme know what you guys think of them 

















did shaved lights and chop top 

















with a nice big motor to go with it


----------



## darkside customs

I think I have developed builders block.... I just dont wanna fuck with anything right now... I cant get motivated....
GRRRR....


----------



## brantstevens

Congrats Matt! Youve build one bad ass dually bro!

Darkside thats gunna be one lil wicked ride there!

Gagers that interior is nice an the 56 looks good chopped an shaved!


Keep up the good work guys, an darkside hope you get out of your builders block soon bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 12:40 AM~20261123
> *I think I have developed builders block.... I just dont wanna fuck with anything right now... I cant get motivated....
> GRRRR....
> *


Take a deep breath, pick up the pipe, have a few shots and start hackin on some plastic. Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 5 2011, 01:47 AM~20261796
> *Take a deep breath, pick up the pipe, have a few shots and start hackin on some plastic. Lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Heres a throwback for you guys... my first bodydropped Silverado.... back in 08...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 01:52 PM~20264705
> *Heres a throwback for you guys... my first bodydropped Silverado.... back in 08...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was my first build i did with anything custom. Was one of those silverados.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats clean as hell Scott!


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 4 2011, 06:08 PM~20258284
> *Pulled this Audi out again.... Gonna build a frame for it and make the firewall and make the hood jambs for it....
> Gonna go with the motor from the Evo....
> Might use the Assasin rims, not sure though...
> Figure I would work on this til I got bored with it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## darkside customs

Bed floor is done, and will need cleanup, but its getting there....


----------



## chevyguy97

about time you got that back on the bench, it looks good, i likes.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Matt.... Im gonna work on getting the suspension done next... and then start making the interior from scratch...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 5 2011, 01:52 PM~20264705-->
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a throwback for you guys... my first bodydropped Silverado.... back in 08...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MayhemKustomz_@Apr 5 2011, 01:54 PM~20264725
> *That was my first build i did with anything custom. Was one of those silverados.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

those silverado's got me started in the lowering dept as well. I dont have pics of it, was long before internet was available for me, built the 99 in a competition orange static dropped on a set of wheels from the integra kit. No notch, just the basics... and i thought i was just badass then.. LMAO man that was a long ass time ago. That truck + 30 or so built, unbuilt & diecast got stolen. I did get to see one of em from former family members of my 1st place s10 lowrider build i did... :uh: motherfucker painted the exhaust green. I wasnt mad. I knew it wasnt getting plaques like that..the laugh was on his fool ass for doin that to it.

James i was wandering when that was coming back to the bench... too much of a good start to let it sit for too long.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's my next project.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 5 2011, 06:25 PM~20266536
> *Here's my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  This is nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

those wheels are goin on my old school build truck..and that looks badass man!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats gonna be sick James


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305+Apr 5 2011, 06:39 PM~20266656-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 06:45 PM~20266709
> *those wheels are goin on my old school build truck..and that looks badass man!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 06:49 PM~20266743
> *Thats gonna be sick James
> *


Thanks fellas. Its gettin built the way my 1:1 is gonna look some day.


----------



## hocknberry

so whats the latest with the old school truck build?! i been a lil distant lately guys! :happysad:


----------



## 06150xlt

:wow: 










more pics here:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20268518


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 5 2011, 06:00 PM~20268397
> *so whats the latest with the old school truck build?! i been a lil distant lately guys! :happysad:
> *


Thinking May 1st is the start date.... gives everyone time to get a kit if they dont have one....


----------



## brantstevens

Ive half built an old skool truck but im keen to build another! Any rules or that been sorted yet?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 5 2011, 10:15 PM~20268563
> *Thinking May 1st is the start date.... gives everyone time to get a kit if they dont have one....
> *


I haven't heard about this. What's the deal?


----------



## darkside customs

I posted it up on facebook J.... 
I thought it was posted on here too...


----------



## grimreaper69

shows how much I actually get on fb. Lol I'll take a look.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

lmao..doh!

What about a half started kit(s). i got like 3 in mine already... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Couldn't find shit on fb. Damn phone.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Those Donks look good bro!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2011, 12:01 AM~20269849
> *Those Donks look good bro!
> *


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brantstevens

Your doin some nice clean work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2011, 06:11 AM~20265691
> *Bed floor is done, and will need cleanup, but its getting there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Lookin good bro! I was gunna use the CLs on my silverado but opted for the old skool look!


----------



## grimreaper69

So since I couldn't find anything on fb, what's the deal with the oldschool truck build??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

It sounds as if james said anything that's lowered as a static drop..no bags. Cut off on model year is 95 or somewhere around that..no huge ass rims..just like what u would've seen in the early 90s with tilt beds..body kits..wings..convertible...that kinda good stuff.


----------



## grimreaper69

Well shit, I'm in with my longbed reg cab silvy then.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Iff i can get my my hands on a s-10 kit or a pre-98 Silverado I'm in.


----------



## hocknberry

i could drop in with a d50! :happysad:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 6 2011, 02:08 AM~20271000
> *Your doin some nice clean work bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


  Thanks man


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i also think he said it needs to be a minitruck,..... :happysad:


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, if the old school build happens to be strictly minis then I'm out. I'll just build my own old school truck.


----------



## darkside customs

Guys.... yea, I did say minitruck, but I been diggin through a ton of old ass Truckin mags and after seein your Fullsize Chevy grim.... Its safe to say that you can definitely go with it....

How bout this...

OLD SCHOOL TRUCKIN BUILD OFF.....


Clears things up a bit...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 6 2011, 08:44 PM~20279279
> *Well, if the old school build happens to be strictly minis then I'm out. I'll just build my own old school truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yea you can use that!!! Thats old school right there bro...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 12:54 AM~20279392
> *Hell yea you can use that!!! Thats old school right there bro...
> *


:thumbsup: thinkin bout some kinda scalloped paint job. :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

Man if I had another one of those kits, believe me Id be all over doin that....
Im saving my 95 Sonoma for this build off.... gonna go with some 5 stars and try my hand at graphics and a few other things...


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm thinkin back to an issue of Sport Truck mag. There was a stepside silvy, it was blue with yellow scallops. Looked badass for it's time.


----------



## darkside customs

Theres a guy in SD that rolls around on a static dropped stepside with blue and yellow graphics....


----------



## brantstevens

hey darkside if you need an 95 s10/sonoma parts for your truck let me know i have a heap of trees of parts for ya ill be gladly to get rid of :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

im in, just waiting on my minitruck to get here, but now it's open to full sizes too, that's cool. this is going to be a fun build, what's the cut off date. 1 month or 2????


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by brantstevens+Apr 7 2011, 12:10 AM~20280365-->
> 
> 
> 
> hey darkside if you need an 95 s10/sonoma parts for your truck let me know i have a heap of trees of parts for ya ill be gladly to get rid of  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brant... I got 1 complete kit and 1 complete kit with a fucked up cab....
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Apr 7 2011, 04:26 AM~20280764
> *im in, just waiting on my minitruck to get here, but now it's open to full sizes too, that's cool. this is going to be a fun build, what's the cut off date. 1 month or 2????
> *


Id say lets make it a 2 month build off..... gives a little more time ya know...


----------



## darkside customs

*Wanna welcome ErickaNjr to the fam!*


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 10:55 AM~20281458
> *Thanks Brant... I got 1 complete kit and 1 complete kit with a fucked up cab....
> 
> Id say lets make it a 2 month build off..... gives a little more time ya know...
> *


I got a spare cab if you want it to make that a full kit again.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 11:35 AM~20281718
> *Wanna welcome ErickaNjr to the fam!
> *



Welcome to the Fam bro! 


:h5: what up whitebread!! :h5:


----------



## brantstevens

Welce to the fam bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 7 2011, 09:15 AM~20282031
> *I got a spare cab if you want it to make that a full kit again.
> *


Really?? Shit, if you arent gonna use it, then yea, definitely bro....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Where's my MONTE!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:40 AM~20282213
> *Where's my MONTE!
> *


in a box waiting for me to finish building it...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well you best send it to my house :biggrin: I'll finish it


----------



## ErickaNjr

thanks everybody..


----------



## MayhemKustomz

While all them folks are over in off topic bitchin about sales and giving eachother wedgies i completed my Regal interior, chassis, motor and finishing up the foil on the bumpers. Next is clear and polish.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pics, or it didnt happen.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20282324
> *Pics, or it didnt happen.
> *


  Damn you i'm getting ready for work. Will post pics tonight.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro.... Cant wait to see some pics Scott


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 12:31 PM~20282143
> *Really?? Shit, if you arent gonna use it, then yea, definitely bro....
> *


From the donor kit for my x cab, so nope, not usin it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn this has me tempted to just put the ranger in the buildoff... make it have air shocks all around. haha naa. it needs to be dropped as low as it can be to look right.

i hate to start another kit to put in another buildoff, i do have a silvy ext cab/longbed sitting here i havent done shit to..but we'll see.


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2011, 11:53 PM~20279381
> *Guys.... yea, I did say minitruck, but I been diggin through a ton of old ass Truckin mags and after seein your Fullsize Chevy grim.... Its safe to say that you can definitely go with it....
> 
> How bout this...
> 
> OLD SCHOOL TRUCKIN BUILD OFF.....
> Clears things up a bit...
> *


Damn Id like to enter, but theres no point if I KNOW Im not gonna finish. Ive barely touched my wagon for the wagon buildoff and the deadline is almost here! :uh: lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 7 2011, 11:35 AM~20281718
> *Wanna welcome ErickaNjr to the fam!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: Thats whats up


----------



## kykustoms

welcome erickanjr... cant wait till the build starts now i dunno if i wanna build my 720 or a silvy... guess ill see what kinda wheels and shit i got that work for an old school build...the 93 ford would be a good kit to build or get parts from with its cab extender and ground effects shit lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 7 2011, 09:04 PM~20285688
> *welcome erickanjr... cant wait till the build starts now i dunno if i wanna build my 720 or a silvy... guess ill see what kinda wheels and shit i got that work for an old school build...the 93 ford would be a good kit to build or get parts from with its cab extender and ground effects shit lol
> *



You're exaclty right Jake.... that is the perfect kit to do as one. LOL. I like the idea, but Im out of this one guys.... I have too much on my plate as it is. Plus I was never really into that style.... all of them looked ugly as shit LOL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit I have two of em here. One half built with a rotary on a hilux frame. I could throw it in here to finish it.


----------



## ErickaNjr

my hopper almost done


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20282324
> *Pics, or it didnt happen.
> *


Hood and front clip is all you get for now. Before wet sand and polish. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn thats slick as hell.

Welcome to the club ErickaNjr. 

updates of me soon. I have a few i could put in this old school build off..all mini's


----------



## darkside customs

That hopper is sick... and Scott.... nice work on your Regal bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

here ya go guys.. i found new rims for my s10 rossa.. hilux rims with a lip.
















or could do this started ranger on a hilux frame with a rotary rx7.

























orrrr....








ranger on 1302's :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 21 2009, 02:38 AM~15734745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE ROSTER
> 
> darkside customs
> Aces'N'Eights
> sdkid
> chevyguy97
> 06150xlt
> hockenberry
> ptman2002
> relaxednoma
> TwistedFabrication
> sdrodder
> slammdsonoma
> customforlife
> Scur-rape-init
> coleman9219
> bowtiebadboy33
> kykustoms
> lowemo
> ripgabby08
> grimreaper69
> bugs-one
> ghettoluxury
> dariusmather
> cobra98
> fastjimmy71
> tunzafun
> MRLOWRIDER305
> brantstevens
> MayhemKustomz
> ErickaNjr
> The list just keeps growin
> *



The list keeps growin, but I aint seein all these people ON the list!


Where you all been hidin!!!! 

ROLL CALL MOFO's!!!


----------



## bigtex86

does anyone know if there is a web site were i can order wire wheels from ???????????....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by bigtex86_@Apr 7 2011, 09:01 PM~20287291
> *does anyone know if there is a web site were i can order wire wheels from ???????????....
> *


scaledreams.com



Ok, pulled this back out again.... using a modified 76 Glasshouse chassis... and I have somewhere the interior from a 67.... god help me hope this works...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sickness james sickness


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:00 PM~20287282
> *The list keeps growin, but I aint seein all these people ON the list!
> Where you all been hidin!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL MOFO's!!!
> *




what does roll-call mean?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Apr 8 2011, 12:08 AM~20287366
> *what does roll-call mean?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bigtex86_@Apr 8 2011, 12:01 AM~20287291
> *does anyone know if there is a web site were i can order wire wheels from ???????????....
> *



Being that youre a newb, I wont go all apeshit on you like some of the women do in here, but let me point you in the right direction. Click the part that says Model cars. At the very top of the main page, you will see 3 pinned topics..... There is one that says "read first before posting" click that link.  


Then like wonderboy said, go to the man scaledreams dot com <---- LOL and he can set you up with wires


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Apr 8 2011, 12:08 AM~20287366
> *what does roll-call mean?
> *




By answering this post, you just did a roll call.  PM Hydrohype for the full definition lil bro. 


Dont laugh at him Scott, he's a young'n. 







:roflmao:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 11:00 PM~20287282
> *The list keeps growin, but I aint seein all these people ON the list!
> Where you all been hidin!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL MOFO's!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

White bread roll checkin in this bitch....


----------



## brantstevens

Scale dreams is where i buy all my model stuff! No. 1 place to shop in my eyes!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:10 PM~20287392
> *Being that youre a newb, I wont go all apeshit on you like some of the women do in here, but let me point you in the right direction.  Click the part that says Model cars. At the very top of the main page, you will see 3 pinned topics..... There is one that says "read first before posting" click that link.
> Then like wonderboy said, go to the man scaledreams dot com <---- LOL  and he can set you up with wires
> *


I have been pretty good lately about goin Magilla Guerilla on newbies.... 

scaledreams is your best bet for spokes.... and he got a ton of resin goodies and aftermarket goodies for the low low price....
Rick has always been good to the model community and if I wasnt broke Id be all up on buying more shit up from him....
My refund should be coming soon so thats some model money there....


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 7 2011, 09:06 PM~20287344
> *sickness james sickness
> *


Next question... T-tops, hollywood top, or moonroof??


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:34 AM~20287718
> *Next question... T-tops, hollywood top, or moonroof??
> *


Regal? Slacker!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 09:35 PM~20287732
> *Regal? Slacker!
> *


LOL.... Its raining and cold so I cant clear it...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:36 AM~20287749
> *LOL.... Its raining and cold so I cant clear it...
> *


Get high and clear it inside.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the Fam ErickaNjr!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2011, 09:37 PM~20287767
> *Get high and clear it inside.
> *


Still gotta add gel pen work to it.... Ill get it done soon....


----------



## ErickaNjr

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 7 2011, 10:40 PM~20287792
> *Welcome to the Fam ErickaNjr!
> *


thanks


----------



## grimreaper69

Not exactly feelin the longbed for the old school build, got somethin else in mind for it. So I'm goin with this.


----------



## ErickaNjr

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 10:00 PM~20287282
> *The list keeps growin, but I aint seein all these people ON the list!
> Where you all been hidin!!!!
> 
> ROLL CALL MOFO's!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## [LOWEMO]

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 7 2011, 09:12 PM~20287414
> *By answering this post, you just did a roll call.   PM Hydrohype for the full definition lil bro.
> Dont laugh at him Scott, he's a young'n.
> :roflmao:
> *



ohhh i see... i understand now... just gotta let you guys no that im still around


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 7 2011, 10:13 PM~20287434
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 

send me them wheels that came off of it? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got skirts fabbed up...


----------



## chevyguy97

damn james i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97

* welcome to the fam ErickaNjr !*

man can't leave layitlow for 1 day, lol got a new member and we are 2 pages ahead, lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

2 light coats of clear. Couple more and then polish.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Scott


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 8 2011, 12:41 PM~20291036
> *Nice work Scott
> *



:wow: x2 Scott! Nice work bro! That Regal is lookin GOOD! 


:h5: Sup wonderbread!! :biggrin:


Here's my latest werk for the wagon build off fellas.  Still got to clear, and then polish it out.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 8 2011, 09:59 AM~20291178
> *:wow: x2 Scott!  Nice work bro! That Regal is lookin GOOD!
> :h5: Sup wonderbread!! :biggrin:
> Here's my latest werk for the wagon build off fellas.   Still got to clear, and then polish it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up bro.... Wagon looks clean as hell bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Not much. Just chillin out for a few. Been workin on the HONEY-Do list, and Im gettin ragged LOL. Figured since I get to shoot clears in between jobs, and finally got 5 minutes, I'd post some work. LOL. Thanks bro!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 8 2011, 01:11 AM~20288121
> *:wow:
> 
> send me them wheels that came off of it? :biggrin:
> *


Im going to use them homie for something.... :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 8 2011, 08:58 PM~20295199
> *Im going to use them homie for something.... :biggrin:
> *


DANG IT! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

builds are lookn good guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

for two weekends i been goin to hobby lobby & getting diorama shit. Still gotta go get some more stuff to finish up my newly built 2 bay garage. Has swinging doors, window, also built a sliding cherry picker that goes from one side to the other above both bays.

Havent got pics on the cam yet, since im still just throwing it together when i have the pieces. I did throw a lil extra in there to get a end table that opens, tiffany lamp that lights up, motherboard for the light to hook up to as well. I gotta get the transformer for the wall & ill be adding lights to it.  

And soon nuff my brother in building ronnie is hookin this garage up...big time. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I did not have a fine line marker to do the outline but it looks ok ...im happy with it and learned a lot from this build


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Doing this for a friend/customer


----------



## SlammdSonoma

been working a lil bit on the diorama, still no pic of it yet. came across stuff my mom & g-mom built for a dollhouse company back in the 50-60's. good quality stuff for houses, some of it im using in the office area.

Mostly today i worked on ole ranger a bit more. Just a taste of what i did. more of it is on my Hack Shack thread. Dont wanna clutter it up too much over here.

























:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 7 2011, 08:16 PM~20286860
> *here ya go guys.. i found new rims for my s10 rossa.. hilux rims with a lip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice to see this back brian!! i got some thin for this exotic meets american!! :biggrin: only mine is an excotic meets import!! :biggrin: i promised jeffy i would finish our build...NOT BUILD OFF!! and i have the wagon build off to do....but after that, its all game if the wifey will let me get down, cuz we have our new baby to tend too! :biggrin: my 70 is still watin to kill your 59, but let's save that for a later day?! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Since Brian wants to come with his here's a little taste of mine. I been toyin with the idea of a dio for a min. I gotta rework the structure a little, but I'm workin on some shipping/storage boxes right now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's sick man.


----------



## chevyguy97

DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! more pic's in my room.


----------



## kykustoms

that nomad looks good matt and grim thats a cool idea with the wheel in the box...brian im diggin that blazer


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Hey homies, if anyone is interested in the Big wheel and tire set up from the Revell Caddy kit let me know. 

I'm needin' a set of Pegasus 1113 or 1115. Thanx for any help !


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 10 2011, 11:01 PM~20307819
> *Since Brian wants to come with his here's a little taste of mine. I been toyin with the idea of a dio for a min. I gotta rework the structure a little, but I'm workin on some shipping/storage boxes right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 11 2011, 12:01 AM~20307819
> *Since Brian wants to come with his here's a little taste of mine. I been toyin with the idea of a dio for a min. I gotta rework the structure a little, but I'm workin on some shipping/storage boxes right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie thats SICK for real ! Add some foam packing peanuts ! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Guys are doin some killer work in here.....


----------



## chevyguy97

i like that wheel box, it just looks so real. good job man.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Builds are looking good guys! I haven't been working on much, was painting a diecast vega till I dropped the body on the floor. Now I have to strip it to bare metal, which is a pain. But hopefully this weekend I will get some work done on my 90 f150.

I decided to polish my 1:1 turd this weekend, paint is in bad shape, cab corners are gone and paint flaking off the rockers like no tomorrow makes it look like crap, but it cleans up well, just don't look too close haha.


















You guys are doing some good work in here, keep it up!


----------



## chevyguy97

first off u need to sale me that sonoma, i wrecked mine and im lookn for another one, and i have no problem laying some fresh paint onit.

ok since im done with YESMAD, i am getting out my bike, this is the first bike i ever built, so wish me luck, but should have this one done soon, just gota get me ass over to the hobby shop and get some paint for it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Right on Matt. Yesmad looks good bro  Nice work.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got 3 more boxes made. Only took about 10 mins.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 11 2011, 11:28 PM~20316487
> *Got 3 more boxes made. Only took about 10 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are bad ass man, good job. :0


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 11 2011, 09:23 PM~20314428
> *first off u need to sale me that sonoma, i wrecked mine and im lookn for another one, and i have no problem laying some fresh paint onit.
> 
> *


Haha that ain't gonna happen lol. It's only got 103,000 KMS on it, and I have lots of memory's with that thing so it ain't going anywhere lol. My trucks in extremely good shape considering how old it is and being up here in Canada it's not that rusty, but it's got a little but compared to similar trucks it's clean. It's my baby haha.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Apr 12 2011, 02:50 PM~20320899
> *Haha that ain't gonna happen lol. It's only got 103,000 KMS on it, and I have lots of memory's with that thing so it ain't going anywhere lol. My trucks in extremely good shape considering how old it is and being up here in Canada it's not that rusty, but it's got a little but compared to similar trucks it's clean. It's my baby haha.
> *



lol i now how it is, i got an old body x-cab S-10 it's my baby, i have torn that truck down 3 times to rebuild it, and am in the prosess of rebuilding it again this time it's going to be bagged, then next winter im going to tare it down again and bodydrop it and put a fresh rebuilt motor init. i will never get rid of my truck. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Time to try hinging for the first time.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 12 2011, 11:51 PM~20324554
> *Time to try hinging for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Build are lookin good fellas.Hopefully getting back to the bench tomorrow.Got some good news today my son Wyatt got the all clear from his doctor.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 12 2011, 11:51 PM~20324554
> *Time to try hinging for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good luck. Hope you can do better than i did. Pain in the ass for me. Cutting shit open is the easy part for me. It's the hinging that gets me everytime.


----------



## darkside customs

J, you can do it... hinging the trunk is hella easy bro....

Seems Im not the only one with a Monte build...
*INFAMOUS 187*


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 13 2011, 12:06 AM~20324772
> *J, you can do it... hinging the trunk is hella easy bro....
> 
> Seems Im not the only one with a Monte build...
> INFAMOUS 187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Smart ass. There is a difference. Grim will finish his. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 12 2011, 09:09 PM~20324809
> *Smart ass. There is a difference. Grim will finish his. :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt bein a smart ass.... I was giving words of confidence.... And yes I know he will finish his.... and mine will just be a project with some paint on it for about 6 or 7 months... HAHAHAHA


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks for the encouragment. I stepped across the street to the hardware earlier and grabbed what I thought looked right for the hinges.


----------



## darkside customs

I been lookin for this stuff at Ace Hardware and Home Depot... May end up takin a trip to the train store and gettin some stocking up done...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 13 2011, 12:02 AM~20324720
> *Build are lookin good fellas.Hopefully getting back to the bench tomorrow.Got some good news today my son Wyatt got the all clear from his doctor.
> *



Jeremy, that is great news bro!! :biggrin: Good to hear he's doing ok! :thumbsup:

Lookin forward to seein some progress from you!


----------



## brantstevens

:wave: whats happening my fellow Drag Lo fam?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Apr 13 2011, 07:00 AM~20326675
> *:wave:  whats happening my fellow Drag Lo fam?
> *



:wave: not much bro, how about yourself??


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20324720
> *Build are lookin good fellas.Hopefully getting back to the bench tomorrow.Got some good news today my son Wyatt got the all clear from his doctor.
> *


it's good to hear that everythings ok.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 13 2011, 08:02 AM~20326938
> *it's good to hear that everythings ok.
> *


X 2!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 13 2011, 10:46 AM~20327431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You made easy work of that James. Nice!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks Scott. For my first try I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 13 2011, 10:46 AM~20327431
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Looks good homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma

wasnt that hard to do eh? Now, move on to the suicide door...

naw, thats a step up in your game for sure tho. Take time with em and theyll come out fine everytime.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 13 2011, 03:49 PM~20329580
> *wasnt that hard to do eh?  Now, move on to the suicide door...
> 
> naw, thats a step up in your game for sure tho.  Take time with em and theyll come out fine everytime.
> *


No suicide doors for me. IMO that's about the ugliest mod on any car.


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 13 2011, 09:48 PM~20326736
> *:wave:  not much bro, how about yourself??
> *



Not much bro jus tryin to figure out me adjustable suspension, how bout you?


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## chevyguy97

i likes the hummer pulling the chevy, good job on that.


----------



## grimreaper69

Tryin to figure out color.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Watson on that Silverado bro.... 
James, hinge looks great.... You guys keep keepin on....


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 13 2011, 08:39 PM~20332496
> *Tryin to figure out color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO IT UP LIKE THE 187 CAR :cheesy:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 10:14 AM~20336538
> *DO IT UP LIKE THE 187 CAR :cheesy:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 14 2011, 10:29 AM~20336620
> *:dunno:
> *


I think J is referring to the LS clip on James Monte he dubbed 187.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 10:32 AM~20336632
> *I think J is referring to the LS clip on James Monte he dubbed 187.
> *


That's what I figured but wasn't sure.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 14 2011, 10:53 AM~20336717
> *That's what I figured but wasn't sure.
> *


Just me, but i would leave the SS clip on it.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 10:59 AM~20336755
> *Just me, but i would leave the SS clip on it.
> *


Its already glued.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 13 2011, 08:39 PM~20332496
> *Tryin to figure out color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kandy Butterscotch over a silver flaked base. :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 14 2011, 11:04 AM~20336784
> *Kandy Butterscotch over a silver flaked base. :dunno:
> *


I only use what I can find in duplicolor rattle can, so that's a no go.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 14 2011, 11:04 AM~20336784
> *Kandy Butterscotch over a silver flaked base. :dunno:
> *




This f'n guy!! Tony, if I had half the color arsonal you have in your BRAIN, my paint room wouldnt have enough room for anything else LOL. How the hell did you pull that one bro? I mean, I have to find some Kandy Butterscotch now, just because you said it was a color.


----------



## grimreaper69

Modified 64 trunk floor. Still needs a little work.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work J! That SS is lookin Super Sweet

Make sure you tape the wire for your hinges so you dont get paint build up.... I didnt tape them on one of mine one time and it was a bitch tryin to get them to slide back in the tube...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 04:20 PM~20338847
> *Nice work J! That SS is lookin Super Sweet
> 
> Make sure you tape the wire for your hinges so you dont get paint build up.... I didnt tape them on one of mine one time and it was a bitch tryin to get them to slide back in the tube...
> *


The hinge is actually glued to the interior tub. Since that's most likely gonna stay white with some detailing I won't have to worry about it.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the truck i will be building for the OLD SKOOL TRUCK BUILD OFF, that will START ON MAY 1st, i wanted on old body S-10 but after a long hard search i could not find one, so im just going to build this 94 sonoma.


----------



## darkside customs

that makes 2 of us Matt... Im doin one also...


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 04:47 PM~20340123
> *that makes 2 of us Matt... Im doin one also...
> *


well im glad to hear that you are atleast going to start the build off with us, now lets see you finish your build with us. lol J/K, no wait im not kidding, really you need to finish this one ON TIME. lol nothen but love bro.


----------



## darkside customs

I am gonna finish this one.... Im really in the mood to build an old skool ride...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2011, 06:52 PM~20340185
> *I am gonna finish this one.... Im really in the mood to build an old skool ride...
> *


Til you get halfway done and lose interest. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 14 2011, 04:03 PM~20340262
> *Til you get halfway done and lose interest. :roflmao:
> *


This one has got me interested big time... lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Man amt messed up the front end on that Noma big time! It looks so wrong and it bugs me alot. It's personally my favorite front on s-series and with a envoy bumper I love the look.

Amt 









1:1









^^^i love that truck btw even though the rims are a Photoshop. The front on the amt just looks too big and not as narrow as the 1:1.

I painted a camaro tonight so I will get some pics up soon, turned out good.

Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## darkside customs

OLD SCHOOL MINITRUCK BUILD OFF....
STARTS MAY 1ST....( BETCHA SOMEONE STARTS EARLY)
HAS TO BE A 95 OR OLDER PICKUP...
CANNOT BE BODYDROPPED OR BAGGED....(REMEMBER WHAT THEY DID BEFORE BAGS WERE ALL THE CRAZE)
SHAVING, ROLLPANS, FRENCHED LICENSE BOXES ARE ALL OK....
HYDROS ARE OK, BECAUSE JUST ABOUT EVERYONE I KNEW HAD JUICE ON THEIR RIDE, BUT REMEMBER JUST TRY TO GET IT AS LOW AS YOU CAN WITHOUT CUTTING....
WHEELS MUST BE ERA APPROPRIATE.... DONT THROW A SET OF 20'S ON YOUR RIDE AND CALL IT A DAY.... YOU CAN GO AS LARGE AS A 17, BUT THATS THE LIMIT....

HERE'S MY ENTRY....
THE REAR IS GONNA BE LIFTED JUST A BIT MORE TO EVEN OUT FOR THE FRONT....


----------



## grimreaper69

Fuck it, let's have a dime fest, I'll build one too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Either way im in and ill be the one that's starting early. Taking the top of this Rossa..needs to be a vert. Imma try and keep the top to put it back on.


----------



## darkside customs

Got the side trim shaved and the handles and 3rd brake light shaved and filled with styrene...

Pics from my phone....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Dammit. I need to find a Dime kit.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 09:47 PM~20342411
> *Dammit. I need to find a Dime kit.
> *


CALL ME 251-509-7390!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 14 2011, 11:51 PM~20342442
> *CALL ME 251-509-7390!
> *


Sent you a pm. Wife is on the phone with her momma in Texas. You on FB chat?


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 14 2011, 09:58 PM~20342474
> *Sent you a pm. Wife is on the phone with her momma in Texas. You on FB chat?
> *


i am


----------



## chevyguy97

E-bay has these sonomas for sale like crazy, i got mine shipped for $16.55, they got a lot of them on there, check it out.


----------



## chevyguy97

i likes them rims J, but i had to get in my time machine and go get these.
here are some old skool'n for you young bucks. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 15 2011, 01:57 AM~20343465
> *i likes them rims J, but i had to get in my time machine and go get these.
> here are some old skool'n for you young bucks. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm usin the same ones.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 12:00 AM~20343484
> *I'm usin the same ones.
> *


u need to use thing diff, i need two more of these so i can do a tandem axle on mine. i will buy them off of ya if they are the same.


----------



## chevyguy97

P.M. SENT GRIM


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+Apr 8 2011, 12:43 AM~20287842-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly feelin the longbed for the old school build, got somethin else in mind for it. So I'm goin with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Apr 15 2011, 02:02 AM~20343498
> *u need to use thing diff, i need two more of these so i can do a tandem axle on mine. i will buy them off of ya if they are the same.
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

the wheels i have are off of BOYD'S CHEZOOM 57 chevy, i am lookn for one anyways, so im going to look on E-bay for one.


----------



## brantstevens

Id be in on the ol skool minitruck build off, but i got way to many projects! An i really wanna get this oveable suspension to work on me nomad, its kiiling me but i wanna get it.


----------



## chevyguy97

just keep work'n on that suspension, you will get it, this does not start till the first, so you still got time.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 14 2011, 10:57 PM~20343465
> *i likes them rims J, but i had to get in my time machine and go get these.
> here are some old skool'n for you young bucks. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice matt!! if they only made some KMC ice or terminator wheels i'd be in heaven right now!! but they didnt...so im gonna roll some direct bolt roadster "training wheels" on my D50! trucks painted as well as the frame! :biggrin: im tryin to figure out an accurate looking tilt bed for it!? :happysad: links anyone?!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97+Apr 15 2011, 01:57 AM~20343465-->
> 
> 
> 
> i likes them rims J, but i had to get in my time machine and go get these.
> here are some old skool'n for you young bucks. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chevyguy97_@Apr 15 2011, 02:44 AM~20343716
> *the wheels i have are off of BOYD'S CHEZOOM 57 chevy, i am lookn for one anyways, so im going to look on E-bay for one.
> *


Here's mine (stripped of chrome). Exact match. They're from the Aluma Coupe.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 08:19 AM~20344276
> *nice matt!! if they only made some KMC ice or terminator wheels i'd be in heaven right now!! but they didnt...so im gonna roll some direct bolt roadster "training wheels" on my D50! trucks painted as well as the frame! :biggrin: im tryin to figure out an accurate looking tilt bed for it!? :happysad: links anyone?!
> *


I want some KMC Relic or Chaos.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 06:19 AM~20344276
> *nice matt!! if they only made some KMC ice or terminator wheels i'd be in heaven right now!! but they didnt...so im gonna roll some direct bolt roadster "training wheels" on my D50! trucks painted as well as the frame! :biggrin: im tryin to figure out an accurate looking tilt bed for it!? :happysad: links anyone?!
> *


glad to see your going to be joining us in this little build off, it will be nice to see you back in action.--minitrucks are our thing so this is going to be fun. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 15 2011, 07:19 AM~20344430
> *Here's mine (stripped of chrome). Exact match. They're from the Aluma Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup that's the same rims, just funny, i have no clue were i got them rims from, i had a Chezoom model back in the day, but i did not ever have the Aluma coupe, so i have not clue were i got them rims from. lol O'well.
well im good now, my Aluma coupe will be shipped out to me first thing monday morning, then i can build a tandem axle truck. GAME ON.


----------



## bugs-one

What up Drag Lo Fam. I know I haven't been on here in a while just haven't been building anything. Life's still fucking with me and it doesn't seem to be calming down none. Anyway like always everyone's getting down in here. Keep at it fam.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hey Juan..take a day at a time bro. we'll be here.. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 15 2011, 10:28 AM~20345581
> *hey Juan..take a day at a time bro.  we'll be here.. :biggrin:
> *


keep your head up bugz! somehow someway life will work out


----------



## darkside customs

Hey whats up Juan... Were always here, so you know where to find us when you get things sorted out bro...


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 15 2011, 09:53 AM~20345370
> *glad to see your going to be joining us in this little build off, it will be nice to see you back in action.--minitrucks are our thing so this is going to be fun. lol
> *


yeszir! im aiming at finishing something already dammit!!  :uh: the caddy i had going between me and jeff's motivational build went belly up on me!


----------



## bugs-one

Thanks, Brian, Hock, Pres. Appreciate it fellas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 15 2011, 01:47 PM~20345729
> *Thanks,  Brian, Hock, Pres.  Appreciate it fellas.
> *



Listen Juanita, you need to get your purse and pull out the tampons and start changin them bitches. 



:roflmao: Just playin foo! Life has a lot of twists in it bro! Just keep rollin with them and you will get by.  We'll be here when you get around to it homie. Maybe you should set up a little bench in your rig, and then you'll get more time in... 

I know life as a trucker aint easy, so believe me when I say, Get the rest, run the books, and keep an eye open, and watch out for them smokey's. :thumbsup: Keep on keepin on, and throw the hammer down son!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 15 2011, 10:14 AM~20345490
> *yup that's the same rims, just funny, i have no clue were i got them rims from, i had a Chezoom model back in the day, but i did not ever have the Aluma coupe, so i have not clue were i got them rims from. lol O'well.
> well im good now, my Aluma coupe will be shipped out to me first thing monday morning, then i can build a tandem axle truck.  GAME ON.
> *


i got a set like that that came with an astro they are real metal looks like those dungeon and dragon figure things lol


----------



## chevyguy97

This is the first bike i ever built, More pic's in my room.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn that looks good matt. I need to try my fab on something like that..but much fatter rear tire.
also while I was out I snagged the diecast 98+ s10 like I sent hock..so I can try and fix it once I tear the front of my ' noma apart. Also a diecast f150 crew im gonna attempt making a standard cab...Rollin..I need ur help bro!!!. Came with two sets of rims..both trucks for less than$ 30.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is were im at on my old skool build.










u need my help brian???? on what.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Man that is awesome! That thing is going to be sweet.

No big updates with me, except I got my first Job today, I start Monday. Now I can start saving up some money for my 1:1, and kits of course lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by bowtiebadboy33_@Apr 16 2011, 06:21 PM~20354089
> *Man that is awesome! That thing is going to be sweet.
> 
> No big updates with me, except I got my first Job today, I start Monday. Now I can start saving up some money for my 1:1, and kits of course lol.
> *


CONGRATS on the new job.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Naw I meant rollinolskoo. He does diecast conversions...thinking of trying my hand at it


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks chevyguy. 

I've always wanted to try diecast too, but I just can't find enough info about customizing them. I've got a few here that I would work on because they don't make it in plastic.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

not much done to the old school buildoff truck, dont wanna cheat on anyone. LOL. I got some red tint for the taillights today so i dont have to worry about that screwy function. took the top off permanently, added a lip to the cab but ill be adding a ton more for sound equipment..as in the entire bed.

















i also added a back lip to the bed of the truck, but for some reason i thin it need s a wong comin off the fenders..or something...just looks lost.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Matt, tandem axle is lookin bad ass bro! 

Brian, you shoulda left the top on!! Almost looked like the truck from kid n play.


----------



## grimreaper69

I fuckin give up. I won't be doin the old school build (or any building for that matter). Fuckin hours got cut at work, AGAIN. I can't even afford paint at this point. I'll barely be able to keep gas in my truck let alone pay the bills.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 17 2011, 08:05 AM~20357169
> *I fuckin give up. I won't be doin the old school build (or any building for that matter). Fuckin hours got cut at work, AGAIN. I can't even afford paint at this point. I'll barely be able to keep gas in my truck let alone pay the bills.
> *


Hope things get better for you bro !


----------



## chevyguy97

hang in there grim things will get better.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 17 2011, 03:52 AM~20357038
> *Matt, tandem axle is lookin bad ass bro!
> 
> Brian, you shoulda left the top on!! Almost looked like the truck from kid n play.
> *


maybe but impossible to put anything inside it since it has a top glued down and a bed inside it. i can redo it if need be.


----------



## chevyguy97

Side skirts added, i used the X-treme set on the front and the sonoma set on the rear.


----------



## darkside customs

Builds lookin good fellas....
Matt, the tandem is bad ass bro....
Brian, where the hell are the pics of your goodies you got....
James, hang in there bro, I went through the same thing and just started to get extra hours again.... It sucks, just be grateful you got a job homie....


----------



## grimreaper69

That's what I keep tellin myself. But I'm also thinkin bout lookin for a new job, with my luck the same shit would happen though.


----------



## grimreaper69

Spent some time gettin the bench halfway organized today.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 03:32 PM~20365609
> *Spent some time gettin the bench halfway organized today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you have just a small area like me. Get's the job done though.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 17 2011, 09:55 AM~20357638
> *Side skirts added, i used the X-treme set on the front and the sonoma set on the rear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2011, 03:39 PM~20365653
> *Looks like you have just a small area like me. Get's the job done though.
> *


Its a clusterfuck right now, but I did finally get around to puttin up some shelves too.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 03:54 PM~20365715
> *Its a clusterfuck right now, but I did finally get around to puttin up some shelves too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ok, you have a much bigger space then i do. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Mines that size covered from roof to floor with models.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 02:35 PM~20365976
> *Mines that size covered from roof to floor with half completed projects.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 18 2011, 02:31 PM~20366343
> *:roflmao:
> *



very very very very TRUE!

not even nearly as bad as jakes..or jame's. If i had more room it would be a ton worse.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 02:36 PM~20366367
> *very very very very TRUE!
> 
> not even nearly as bad as jakes..or jame's.  If i had more room it would be a ton worse.
> *


i got a 1 1/2 car garage and one corneris my model area and shit is strung out everywhere...i got an entertainment center and some shelves but i go out there lookin for shit and it gets everywhere...most of my shit is just tossed in random boxes cause im too lazy to organize it...i went out there one day to do it but then i got high... uffin: :420:


----------



## kykustoms

o and i got one little shelve area with like 10 finished ones and i been building 20 years or so...haha


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 18 2011, 05:46 PM~20366424
> *i got a 1 1/2 car garage and one corneris my model area and shit is strung out everywhere...i got an entertainment center and some shelves but i go out there lookin for shit and it gets everywhere...most of my shit is just tossed in random boxes cause im too lazy to organize it...i went out there one day to do it but then i got high... uffin:  :420:
> *


"I tried to organize my model room, but then I got high.
I tried to build a kit, but then I got high.
My kits will never get built and I know why,
Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high."

:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 06:19 PM~20366621
> *"I tried to organize my model room, but then I got high.
> I tried to build a kit, but then I got high.
> My kits will never get built and I know why,
> Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high."
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 03:19 PM~20366621
> *"I tried to organize my model room, but then I got high.
> I tried to build a kit, but then I got high.
> My kits will never get built and I know why,
> Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high."
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LMFAO!


----------



## chevyguy97

this is mine, the first pic is of kits i have in the box, the 2nd pic is of the finished ones,(about to run outa room gota put more shelfs in there) and the bottem pic is of what's on the todo list, and that's some of the dub citys i have on the bottem shelf, and i have two kits on the way, i got the boyd coupe and Chezoom on the way. should have them by the end of the week.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 18 2011, 04:36 PM~20367129
> *this is mine, the first pic is of kits i have in the box, the 2nd pic is of the finished ones,(about to run outa room gota put more shelfs in there) and the bottem pic is of what's on the todo list, and that's some of the dub citys i have on the bottem shelf,  and i have two kits on the way, i got the boyd coupe and Chezoom on the way. should have them by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 that is freakin wicked matt!! i gotta have it right now!! paypal ready!! i need that spongebob pic to finish my man cave!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:  J/P looks like your truck list is almost as big as mine!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 18 2011, 07:36 PM~20367129
> *this is mine, the first pic is of kits i have in the box, the 2nd pic is of the finished ones,(about to run outa room gota put more shelfs in there) and the bottem pic is of what's on the todo list, and that's some of the dub citys i have on the bottem shelf,  and i have two kits on the way, i got the boyd coupe and Chezoom on the way. should have them by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pLZ hold my truck down matt :biggrin: Friday ill send you the money


----------



## SlammdSonoma

what the helll.. a chevy guy owns fords? LMAO.. cmon matt just go ahead and tell us ur a ford fan..just admit it !!! haha.

and im running out of room seriously. just grabbed up 7 more kits tonight at $6 a piece.

69 charger
71 charger
70 boss 302
34 ford ( nearly done)
dodge viper GTS still sealed
c6 vette
39 chevy coupe lowrider


they been opened and the 34 is the only one to be built... so these might be up for a sale.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 07:56 PM~20368689
> *what the helll.. a chevy guy owns fords?  LMAO..  cmon matt just go ahead and tell us ur a ford fan..just admit it !!!  haha.
> 
> and im running out of room seriously.  just grabbed up 7 more kits tonight at $6 a piece.
> 
> 69 charger
> 71 charger
> 70 boss 302
> 34 ford ( nearly done)
> dodge viper GTS still sealed
> c6 vette
> 39 chevy coupe lowrider
> they been opened and the 34 is the only one to be built...  so these might be up for a sale.
> *


DIBS ON C6 VETTE FOR BLOWN SUPER SEE?! :happysad: PICS?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

sounds like a damn good trade. C6 hasnt been touched. no pics..except on my phone ya non-texting fool! lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

so i went and snagged a pic so yall have an idea wtf i have..LOL










Joe..heres an inside box to the c6.. all sealed except the car itself.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+Apr 18 2011, 02:36 PM~20366367-->
> 
> 
> 
> very very very very TRUE!
> 
> not even nearly as bad as jakes..or jame's.  If i had more room it would be a ton worse.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will kid you not... I have about 200 kits in my stash, and I swear, only 4 or 5 are unstarted..... Thats shows how bad I got A.D.D.
> <!--QuoteBegin-grimreaper69_@Apr 18 2011, 03:19 PM~20366621
> *"I tried to organize my model room, but then I got high.
> I tried to build a kit, but then I got high.
> My kits will never get built and I know why,
> Because I got high, because I got high, because I got high."
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


I bout choked while tryin to toke readin that bro.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## MayhemKustomz

My limited building spot, Not including my display case and wheel and kit stash.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2011, 11:37 PM~20369094
> *My limited building spot, Not including my display case and wheel and kit stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SlammdSonoma

shit..thats cramped.

lookin into renting to own my own house ( my dads property), owns a rental he completely redid inside. somewhat furnished. i just need to move the fuck in. 2 acres of land..with possible more... Also has a shop that would give me double the space i have now, and includes a small area above for storage.

So hoping to do that by summer...be the first time ive lived by myself anywhere. (usually had a g/f or someone to live with--so this should either be boring to fuck or just sweet as hell)


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2011, 12:10 AM~20369443
> *shit..thats cramped.
> 
> lookin into renting to own my own house ( my dads property), owns a rental he completely redid inside.  somewhat furnished.  i just need to move the fuck in. 2 acres of land..with possible more... Also has a shop that would give me double the space i have now, and includes a small area above for storage.
> 
> So hoping to do that by summer...be the first time ive lived by myself anywhere.  (usually had a g/f or someone to live with--so this should either be boring to fuck or just sweet as hell)
> *


It's all good once i'm in there. Put the Ipod on and zone out for a little while.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 18 2011, 07:49 PM~20368071
> *:0  :0  :0 that is freakin wicked matt!! i gotta have it right now!! paypal ready!! i need that spongebob pic to finish my man cave!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:   J/P looks like your truck list is almost as big as mine!
> *


sorry the spngebob pic is NOT for sale, that's my hero. lol it's one of my kids pic's the glass got broke so it's now in my case. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 08:56 PM~20368689
> *what the helll.. a chevy guy owns fords?  LMAO..  cmon matt just go ahead and tell us ur a ford fan..just admit it !!!  haha.
> 
> *


yeah i like ford, hell back in the day i was fordguy, but fords kept letting me down so i had to trade up. i still like them old fords, and if i ever needed a good truck to work outa, it would be a ford. built ford tuff is not just a saying, they mean it. lol
atleast im not as bad as you, your user name is slammdSONOMA, and your all about ford, so who's telling on who. LMAO. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 18 2011, 07:55 PM~20368127
> *pLZ hold my truck down matt :biggrin: Friday ill send you the money
> *


i still gots it, don't worry, it's not going anywhere, i have it sitting on top of my computer and that's were it's going to stay untill you get ready for it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 19 2011, 06:51 AM~20371636
> *yeah i like ford, hell back in the day i was fordguy, but fords kept letting me down so i had to trade up. i still like them old fords, and if i ever needed a good truck to work outa, it would be a ford. built ford tuff is not just a saying, they mean it. lol
> atleast im not as bad as you, your user name is slammdSONOMA, and your all about ford, so who's telling on who. LMAO. :0
> *


This is true. I been wanting to change it but at this point what's the use. Everybody knows this nick.lol..plus the time I joined lil I was building a Sonoma model..hence the name.


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 18 2011, 09:37 PM~20369094
> *My limited building spot, Not including my display case and wheel and kit stash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lil building spot. good use of space


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 19 2011, 12:45 PM~20372578
> *nice lil building spot.  good use of space
> *


Yeah i had to think about the limited space i do have for a spot to sit down and build instead of using the dining room table. The wood to the right is my headboard for my bed. I pushed my bed down further and squeezed the desk in there. 

Desk was on sale at Office Max for 9.99 and the lamp was 6.99. 6ft tall Rubbermaid cabinet was free.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 18 2011, 07:59 PM~20368723
> *sounds like a damn good trade.  C6 hasnt been touched.  no pics..except on my phone ya non-texting fool!  lol
> *


LOL yah i know...everyone point and stare at THEE ONLY PERSON IN AMERICA that doesnt own a cell phone! :happysad: but anywayz....you down for that trade for real bro?! im proof positive the super bee is un-started, but ill double check!  lemme know


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2011, 09:08 PM~20376007
> *LOL yah i know...everyone point and stare at THEE ONLY PERSON IN AMERICA that doesnt own a cell phone! :happysad: but anywayz....you down for that trade for real bro?! im proof positive the super bee is un-started, but ill double check!  lemme know
> *


Keep it that way. It's just another bill. And there more of a hassle than anything.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2011, 06:22 PM~20376090
> *Keep it that way. It's just another bill. And there more of a hassle than anything.
> *


 :yes: i call it "the electronic leash"!


----------



## darkside customs

Fastjimmy71 is at it again with this crazy ass RX-7....

Makes me wanna grab a kit and start doin something like this with it...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 19 2011, 06:08 PM~20376007
> *LOL yah i know...everyone point and stare at THEE ONLY PERSON IN AMERICA that doesnt own a cell phone! :happysad: but anywayz....you down for that trade for real bro?! im proof positive the super bee is un-started, but ill double check!  lemme know
> *



yeah i dont see me doin anything with the vette except cutting it in pieces...

and the 71 charger has a home in cali...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2011, 10:41 PM~20376723
> *yeah i dont see me doin anything with the vette except cutting it in pieces...
> 
> and the 71 charger has a home in cali...
> *


Swipe the motor out of the vette. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 19 2011, 08:02 PM~20376941
> *Swipe the motor out of the vette.  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: that vette is mine mahem!! :biggrin: ill box up the bee for you brain if your down?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

brain? yeah i got some of those..not completely burned out yet.

and yeah im down,..

scott, i got a fully loaded GTS viper..screw a vette motor..LOL


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 19 2011, 08:22 PM~20377113
> *brain?  yeah i got some of those..not completely burned out yet.
> 
> and yeah im down,..
> 
> scott, i got a fully loaded GTS viper..screw a vette motor..LOL
> *


yah brain!! wanna give me some biotch?! i aint minidreams fucker!! :biggrin: coo, ill dig the bee out, PM me your addy, i still havent fabbed a cool LIL addy book! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn..ur behind on everything..including the time! lol j/k

pm sent buddy! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

FINALLY got completely organized and cleaned up. Need to pick up another pegboard and shit next week though.


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm gettin sick of the double posts. :angry:


----------



## 06150xlt

:wave:


----------



## darkside customs

badass!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

My baby wanted to help me out she did good 

























Gotta clean the wheels & paint a lil :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

builds lookn good guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Apr 19 2011, 09:08 PM~20376007-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yah i know...everyone point and stare at THEE ONLY PERSON IN AMERICA that doesnt own a cell phone! :happysad: but anywayz....you down for that trade for real bro?! im proof positive the super bee is un-started, but ill double check!  lemme know
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :nono: you're not THEE only one.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-06150xlt_@Apr 20 2011, 12:05 AM~20377617
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badd ass Nater! :h5:


Watts Lookin good B!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 20 2011, 06:13 AM~20379337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby wanted to help me out she did good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta clean the wheels & paint a lil :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Yo 305 please don't take this comment as be being an jerk brother but you need help on your paint work ! 

From what i can see is your spraying to heavy ! It looks like your trying to cover it all in 1 shot ! Looking at all your patten work on it your tape is getting soaked and lifting letting paint get under it ! 

try these steps !

Heat up the can with warm water for about 5 mins
Make sure all your tape is laid flat as can be !
Spary light layers to build up the color waiting about 15 min between sprays 
Let the finial paint dry for 24-48 hours if your using rattle can 
Pull the tape back away from the body vs lifting it stright off ! This will cut the paint instead of pullin it when you lift the tape !

Again i'm not tring to knock your work just lending a hand if it helps !


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 20 2011, 10:43 PM~20385217
> *Yo  305  please  don't  take  this  comment  as  be  being  an jerk  brother  but  you  need  help  on  your  paint  work !
> 
> From  what  i  can  see  is  your  spraying  to  heavy !  It  looks  like  your  trying  to  cover  it  all  in  1  shot  !  Looking at  all  your  patten  work  on  it    your  tape  is  getting  soaked  and  lifting  letting  paint  get  under  it !
> 
> try  these  steps !
> 
> Heat  up  the  can  with  warm  water  for  about  5  mins
> Make  sure  all  your  tape  is  laid  flat  as  can  be  !
> Spary  light layers  to  build  up  the  color waiting  about  15 min  between  sprays
> Let the  finial  paint  dry  for  24-48  hours  if  your  using  rattle can
> Pull  the  tape  back away  from the  body  vs  lifting  it  stright  off ! This  will  cut the  paint  instead  of  pullin  it  when  you  lift  the  tape !
> 
> Again  i'm  not  tring  to  knock  your  work  just  lending  a  hand  if  it  helps  !
> *


Naw homie its cool im always open to learning man still new to all this custom stuff...Thanks for this info...I never let anything dry for 24-48 hours (6 HOURS THE MOST BEFORE)before or warming up my paint...THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## darkside customs

Watson, the car is lookin good.... Have to agree with Minidreams on that one though....warm your can of paint up bro, and then do mist coats.... youre still gonna get a tape line when you mask off, but it wont be as thick as it looks right now.... Interior is pretty killer bro!


----------



## brantstevens

Im still here fam, jus been working like crazy on me suspension for me nomad. The progress is in me topic.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2011, 12:19 AM~20386030
> *Watson, the car is lookin good.... Have to agree with Minidreams on that one though....warm your can of paint up bro, and then do mist coats.... youre still gonna get a tape line when you mask off, but it wont be as thick as it looks right now.... Interior is pretty killer bro!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks james


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*PAGE 200 :biggrin: *


----------



## darkside customs

Ill add to page 200 with a little bit of an update for the Fairlane....
Got the doors hinged and one door panel started.... I added styrene to the outside of the door for the jamb to tighten up the gap in the door and body.... got a few tricks up my sleeve for this one... and hoping to have the roll cage started tonite also...


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2011, 10:04 PM~20393573
> *Ill add to page 200 with a little bit of an update for the Fairlane....
> Got the doors hinged and one door panel started.... I added styrene to the outside of the door for the jamb to tighten up the gap in the door and body.... got a few tricks up my sleeve for this one... and hoping to have the roll cage started tonite also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That door looks killer! Gonna have to try that in the future!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks man... Still needs a few things added to it, but it will get there...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I built a wicked backhalf for the ranger from the explorer tree stock..engine is wired up...ill get pics up shortly.


----------



## chevyguy97

PAGE 200 Hell yeah, well im heading out to my first model show in the morning, so i built this stand to display my S-10 on, and im carring 6 models in all, so i hope i do well. WISH ME LUCK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobra98

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2011, 09:04 PM~20393573
> *Ill add to page 200 with a little bit of an update for the Fairlane....
> Got the doors hinged and one door panel started.... I added styrene to the outside of the door for the jamb to tighten up the gap in the door and body.... got a few tricks up my sleeve for this one... and hoping to have the roll cage started tonite also...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20398480
> *PAGE 200 Hell yeah, well im heading out to my first model show in the morning, so i built this stand to display my S-10 on, and im carring 6 models in all, so i hope i do well. WISH ME LUCK GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Rock on wit your bad self ..................

















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Work that magic matt. Ya got it in the bag man. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Good luck Matt.... Youll do fine bro.... Bet your gonna have a heart attack at the kits that you will see for sale bro....


----------



## grimreaper69

:biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

that look cool bro.. getting creative in the shop eh? LOl keep at it, its the only way to learn it.

me on the other hand have made lowering blocks for the engine mounts for the ranger ( while doing a six pack of beer), lowered the engine 1/8" into the bay so less of a cowl needs to be built. Added in the explorer taillight buckets, have a partial on the backhalf of the truck, and may have another set of wheels for the dman thing.  

And yesterday i bought a 1990 Taurus SHO model kit..gonna do it up all blingy maybe. Still got a ton of choices to try out on it.


----------



## grimreaper69

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

The fam is doin some killer work! Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

Well we made it back from our first model show, my daughter April won 1st place, best of show, and best paint in the junior class with her 71 challanger, i got 2nd with the dually and 3rd with the green truck in the custom class, and i bought 20 raffle tickets for $10 bucks and won all the models in the bottem pic.


----------



## brantstevens

Damn bro! Looks like you cleaned up, congrats!


----------



## chevyguy97

here are some pic's from the show, the bigger boat in the bottem pic's won like 4 or 5 awards including, BEST OF SHOW. they were awesome.


----------



## bugs-one

What up fam? Well I guess I'm gonna have more building time on my hands since now I'm at home with no job. Shit happens I guess. Hopefully soon I can get something going. But in the mean time I can build something.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Juan, WTF happened bro? :wow:


----------



## bugs-one

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 24 2011, 03:11 PM~20410106
> *Juan, WTF happened bro? :wow:
> *


Nothing much brother, just the damn company got me on some shit that one of the shipping companies messed up on. So here I am now assed out.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 24 2011, 07:56 PM~20410351
> *Nothing much brother, just the damn company got me on some shit that one of the shipping companies messed up on.  So here I am now assed out.
> *



Damn bro, that's f'ed up. Sorry to hear it bro. Maybe it's just a good thing in disguise bro. Maybe now you can find a better job, and still be home with the family more.  If you need to talk bro, Hit me in PM.


----------



## darkside customs

Havent been around in a couple days... been working for 3 days like a slave....
Matt, congrats on the winnings and damn you got some good kits.... So are you using the square body S-10 for the build off?
Juan, sorry to hear what happened brother.... Keep your head up homie....
James, that Impala is gonna be sick and Im diggin the S-10....

Well, Im goin to the doctor tomorrow finally, to find out why my lymph node in my groin is swollen.... Hope the hell its nothing major... Im real fuckin nervous right now...


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm lookin into havin some club decals made for our 1:1 rides. When mine is done I'll post up a pic and see if there's any interest.


----------



## darkside customs

I definitely would like one for mine and the wifey's ride...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 25 2011, 12:19 AM~20412393
> *I definitely would like one for mine and the wifey's ride...
> *


Like I said, once mine is done I'll post a pic. I'll take orders (paid in advance so I don't get stuck with a bunch of em). The price will be right around $20 shipped cuz they'll be about 35x5 for windshield or back window.

I can have them made smaller if that's prefered. But when I order them they all have to be the same size so we'll have to work that out before hand.


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 24 2011, 10:24 PM~20412437
> *Like I said, once mine is done I'll post a pic. I'll take orders (paid in advance so I don't get stuck with a bunch of em). The price will be right around $20 shipped cuz they'll be about 35x5 for windshield or back window.
> 
> I can have them made smaller if that's prefered. But when I order them they all have to be the same size so we'll have to work that out before hand.
> *


Let me know about a pillar sticker! ( the ones that go from top to bottom on the side of the glass) no bigger than 5 x 25 :wow:

Edit: or do they all have to be the same?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 25 2011, 08:08 PM~20417571
> *Let me know about a pillar sticker! ( the ones that go from top to bottom on the side of the glass) no bigger than 5 x 25  :wow:
> 
> Edit: or do they all have to be the same?
> *


All have to be the same size. I'm thinkin 3x15 or so.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 24 2011, 09:16 PM~20412375
> *I'm lookin into havin some club decals made for our 1:1 rides. When mine is done I'll post up a pic and see if there's any interest.
> *


hell yes!! i need 1 for my body dropped mazdawg in orange please!! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 25 2011, 10:56 PM~20419055
> *hell yes!! i need 1 for my body dropped mazdawg in orange please!! :biggrin:
> *


All same colors too, goin with silver since it'll go with anything.


----------



## darkside customs

Started workin on the 37 Ford pickup....
I had originally weathered it and I stripped it down to bare plastic a few weeks or so ago... 
Got it repainted again, and working on the weathering for it... Debating on doing the fenders and bed sides, or just leaving it how it looks for a resto rod type look....
Doubt I will be using the supremes on this one....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2011, 12:48 AM~20420165
> *Started workin on the 37 Ford pickup....
> I had originally weathered it and I stripped it down to bare plastic a few weeks or so ago...
> Got it repainted again, and working on the weathering for it... Debating on doing the fenders and bed sides, or just leaving it how it looks for a resto rod type look....
> Doubt I will be using the supremes on this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Leave it like that. Kinda looks like you restored the fenders and bed and still working on the cab. Looks good just the way it is.


----------



## kykustoms

that looks badass james and i agree about leavin the bed and fenders flat it looks cool like that imo...
i finally got my old school build together im using a 454 ss cab...i had to fix the fenders because it was cut to lay on 26s...i also had to cut the fenderwells out of a diff cab to make it stock...the bed is a promo long bed but i cut it down to a short bed...the hood is also a promo item but i cut the center of a vette hood out to add the cowl...i started on some ground effects im rughly modeling them after some in a 0ct 93 street truck mag ad lol...i use body parts from the vette so im gonna use the suspension and motor and various other parts...the wheels are alluminum billet specialty halo wheels glad i finally got a build to use these one haha heres some pics
the effects i liked


----------



## darkside customs

damn Jake, thats gonna be sick bro! 
And yes, the fenders and bed are gonna be left as is... Im gonna weather the tailgate and the grill area, but thats it....


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 26 2011, 12:34 PM~20423456
> *that looks badass james and i agree about leavin the bed and fenders flat it looks cool like that imo...
> i finally got my old school build together im using a 454 ss cab...i had to fix the fenders because it was cut to lay on 26s...i also had to cut the fenderwells out of a diff cab to make it stock...the bed is a promo long bed but i cut it down to a short bed...the hood is also a promo item but i cut the center of a vette hood out to add the cowl...i started on some ground effects im rughly modeling them after some in a 0ct 93 street truck mag ad lol...i use body parts from the vette so im gonna use the suspension and motor and various other parts...the wheels are alluminum billet specialty halo wheels  glad i finally got a build to use these one haha heres some pics
> the effects i liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's cool, looks really good. takin it back to 93'.. Wu Tang, Beavis & Butthead, Starter jackets & Da Bulls!! :biggrin: good times


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Everythings looking good guys...

ive fallen off the radar for a moment, not much in the mood to build as much..might be cuz it warmer or possibly that im slowly in the process of moving...
made a deal with my dad to move into his rental, paying as i go..and eventually buying it. What it includes is a furnished 2 bedroom house on a 2 acre lot with possibly more added. Pastures in back & across the road..definitely farm living type setup..so im down. Also has a work shop thats twice as big as the one i have now. Its an 80/20, my workshop will take up the 80, and storage in the 20 end..

Just in the process of working on things to move it in and get things built for the shop..get things for the house..etc..

heres some pics i popped off while i was down and around...

























































:biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Apr 26 2011, 12:17 PM~20423709
> *that's cool, looks really good.  takin it back to 93'.. Wu Tang, Beavis & Butthead,  Starter jackets & Da Bulls!!  :biggrin: good times
> *


hell yea i miss them days back when music was good when mtv was actually a music channel lmao


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2011, 01:38 PM~20424286
> *Everythings looking good guys...
> 
> ive fallen off the radar for a moment, not much in the mood to build as much..might be cuz it warmer or possibly that im slowly in the process of moving...
> made a deal with my dad to move into his rental, paying as i go..and eventually buying it.  What it includes is a furnished 2 bedroom house on a 2 acre lot with possibly more added.  Pastures in back & across the road..definitely farm living type setup..so im down.  Also has a work shop thats twice as big as the one i have now.  Its an 80/20, my workshop will take up the 80, and storage in the 20 end..
> 
> Just in the process of working on things to move it in and get things built for the shop..get things for the house..etc..
> 
> heres some pics i popped off while i was down and around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hell yea thats a nice lil spot you got there plenty of room to grow a "garden" haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

haha..if ya only knew.. :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Apr 26 2011, 02:59 PM~20424433
> *hell yea i miss them days back when music was good when mtv was actually a music channel lmao
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2011, 02:38 PM~20424286
> *Everythings looking good guys...
> 
> ive fallen off the radar for a moment, not much in the mood to build as much..might be cuz it warmer or possibly that im slowly in the process of moving...
> made a deal with my dad to move into his rental, paying as i go..and eventually buying it.  What it includes is a furnished 2 bedroom house on a 2 acre lot with possibly more added.  Pastures in back & across the road..definitely farm living type setup..so im down.  Also has a work shop thats twice as big as the one i have now.  Its an 80/20, my workshop will take up the 80, and storage in the 20 end..
> 
> Just in the process of working on things to move it in and get things built for the shop..get things for the house..etc..
> 
> heres some pics i popped off while i was down and around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


good stuff Brian, nothing like having your own crib!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 26 2011, 04:38 PM~20424286
> *Everythings looking good guys...
> 
> ive fallen off the radar for a moment, not much in the mood to build as much..might be cuz it warmer or possibly that im slowly in the process of moving...
> made a deal with my dad to move into his rental, paying as i go..and eventually buying it.  What it includes is a furnished 2 bedroom house on a 2 acre lot with possibly more added.  Pastures in back & across the road..definitely farm living type setup..so im down.  Also has a work shop thats twice as big as the one i have now.  Its an 80/20, my workshop will take up the 80, and storage in the 20 end..
> 
> Just in the process of working on things to move it in and get things built for the shop..get things for the house..etc..
> 
> heres some pics i popped off while i was down and around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got most of the assembly done on the body... Just gotta throw an engine in and work on the suspension....
Sorry if the pics arent real good, using my phone since my batteries died in the camera....


----------



## darkside customs

Gonna start cutting one up here in a bit... See if I can get the chop and section done by midnight....


----------



## darkside customs

Got the roof chopped.... Gonna re align the back door and then start working on the hood....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks bad ass Whitebread!!! :wow: I like that 37 ford too bro. Nice work in here fellas. 

Brian, congrats on the house bro. Hope everything works out for ya  btw thanks for the extras hook up bro. I appreciate it.

Watson, trailer is a cool concept bro. I think it still needs a little support, but it's definately cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## base905

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2011, 08:40 PM~20427829
> *Got most of the assembly done on the body... Just gotta throw an engine in and work on the suspension....
> Sorry if the pics arent real good, using my phone since my batteries died in the camera....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





yo homie this is bad ass! love the cragars on it! :thumbsup: :werd: :420: :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro...


----------



## ocho%hustlers

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2011, 09:40 PM~20427829
> *Got most of the assembly done on the body... Just gotta throw an engine in and work on the suspension....
> Sorry if the pics arent real good, using my phone since my batteries died in the camera....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: thats some sick a$$ work :wow:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro...


----------



## kykustoms

that panel is badass james


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jake.... So while I was surfin the net finding pics of kustom delivery panels, I found a bad ass model bike that someone had fabbed up.... 
Ive got some spare fenders from a 40 Ford and a 50 Chevy and a storage compartment full of parts, so Im gonna try my hand at making my own version...


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn james, that chop looks bad ass. and that old truck is lookn good too. 
CONGRATS on the new place brian.
well ive been doing a little work on my old skool build, i got the tires cut and fitted to these wheels, been working on the frame, and i gota get it just a little lower, but you see were im going with this.


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 27 2011, 07:00 PM~20434020
> *Damn james, that chop looks bad ass. and that old truck is lookn good too.
> CONGRATS on the new place brian.
> well ive been doing a little work on my old skool build, i got the tires cut and fitted to these wheels, been working on the frame, and i gota get it just a little lower, but you see were im going with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude that needs bigger wheels ! Them wheels and tires with those wheel well opening isn't working !


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 06:03 PM~20434041
> *Dude  that    needs  bigger  wheels  !  Them  wheels  and  tires  with  those  wheel  well  opening  isn't  working !
> *


i agree, BUT THIS IS AN OLD SKOOL BUILD, lol  any other day those would be some 22's sitting there, but tring to do that Old Skool look, ya know the 15x10's well these are not 15x10's but it's still kinda that look. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20434020
> *Damn james, that chop looks bad ass. and that old truck is lookn good too.
> CONGRATS on the new place brian.
> well ive been doing a little work on my old skool build, i got the tires cut and fitted to these wheels, been working on the frame, and i gota get it just a little lower, but you see were im going with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheels look good... just needs more tire :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Apr 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20434475
> *wheels look good... just needs more tire :biggrin:
> *


x2 on that...looks badass matt...i got a bed cover and a texas tail made up for mine and shaved the tails...i also shaped the ground effects and finished the front bumper...just needa get the handles shaved and it will be ready for its first primer...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

build off stuff lookin good fellas!! :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 27 2011, 03:18 AM~20429786
> *Looks bad ass Whitebread!!! :wow:  I like that 37 ford too bro. Nice work in here fellas.
> 
> Brian, congrats on the house bro. Hope everything works out for ya  btw thanks for the extras hook up bro. I appreciate it.
> 
> Watson, trailer is a cool concept bro. I think it still needs a little support, but it's definately cool! :thumbsup:
> *


Yanno I gotta hookup club brothers. Last night I painted the walls so now I can move some stuff unto the shop. Also with this going on I doubt ill have time for a buildoff. Besides the truxerossa door lines are not coming out for shit...so it may be a mcloven original with no door lines.


----------



## chevyguy97

backend looks good on the truck jake. 
i like them little tires im running, i remember back in the day when i had my 15's i tried to find the smallest tires i could.


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 27 2011, 06:52 PM~20434859
> *Yanno I gotta hookup club brothers. Last night I painted the walls so now I can move some stuff unto the shop. Also with this going on I doubt ill have time for a buildoff. Besides the truxerossa door lines are not coming out for shit...so it may be a mcloven original with no door lines.
> *


it is a roadster so no doors wouldnt look bad imo


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Apr 27 2011, 07:00 PM~20434942
> *backend looks good on the truck jake.
> i like them little tires im running, i remember back in the day when i had my 15's i tried to find the smallest tires i could.
> *


thanks matt...i like the tires but that wheel well gap will look better when u get it a little lower


----------



## darkside customs

waiting on clear to dry, but after almost a year of letting a Chevy Vega sit in a box I finally got it repainted, decaled and cleared... waiting on the lips from the wheels to dry and then Ill get it mocked up...


----------



## darkside customs

Got the Vega mocked up.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

man pics look like crap wounder bread !But i like the colors !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I like that whitebread!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas... yea, pics are from my phone, but at least they are more visible than others... lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 10:32 PM~20435839
> *Thanks fellas... yea, pics are from my phone, but at least they are more visible than others... lol
> *


HEY don't you back talk me boy !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 08:37 PM~20435899
> *HEY    don't  you  back  talk  me  boy !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## darkside customs

Didnt know where else to post this....
pretty busy this evening....

29 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
15 Members: darkside customs, crazymexicano101, warsr67, Aces'N'Eights, Minidreams Inc., sneekyg909, phantomw351, pancho1969, MKD904, 1942aerosedan, IceMan555, undead white boy, 716 LAYIN LOW, BODINE, MAZDAT


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2011, 10:45 PM~20435984
> *Didnt know where else to post this....
> pretty busy this evening....
> 
> 29 User(s) are browsing this forum (10 Guests and 4 Anonymous Users)
> 15 Members: darkside customs, crazymexicano101, warsr67, Aces'N'Eights, Minidreams Inc., sneekyg909, phantomw351, pancho1969, MKD904, 1942aerosedan, IceMan555, undead white boy, 716 LAYIN LOW, BODINE, MAZDAT
> *


Why you say that ? Most of us post it in Random Off Topic !


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2011, 08:50 PM~20436029
> *Why  you  say that ?  Most  of  us  post  it  in  Random  Off Topic  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
That topic is dead now... lol....


----------



## brantstevens

Everyones builds are looking sick! Keep it guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather

hey fam! sorry i been gone for awhile i had some family shit goin on, i got a job, and been busy like crazy. i got my dually done befor the buildoff deadline but never got to post it so i was pissed at myself haha. but ive started 2 new projects since and i will post pics of them later! how has everyone been anyway????


----------



## chevyguy97

vega looks good james.
Post up them pic's darius lets see that dually.


----------



## dariusmather

for sure bro i will when i get home im in school right now and i work till 9:45 but ill have them up for ya


----------



## SlammdSonoma

With all the shitty weather that came across yesterday our neighborhood caught a 1/8 mile wide tornado that stayed down for about a mile...missed us by a few miles. If your watching tv and hear of a place called ringgold..its totally destroyed 15 miles straight across from my place.


----------



## grimreaper69

Well, Meijer had paint on sale for $5.79, so I picked some up.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 28 2011, 09:28 AM~20438939
> *With all the shitty weather that came across yesterday our neighborhood caught a 1/8 mile wide tornado that stayed down for about a mile...missed us by a few miles. If your watching tv and hear of a place called ringgold..its totally destroyed 15 miles straight across from my place.
> *


glad your ok homie. them tornado's been hanging around my place too. my neighbor lost the roof to there trailer, there roof is laying in my yard. :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma

We got 1 huge red oak laying over our fence in the pasture but otherwise unharmed...tho others unlucky.. heard on the scanner while the second and third wave came thru a lady got impaled in the chest with a limb. Scanners were just goin nuts all over last nite.


----------



## darkside customs

damn thats nuts brian.... Hope all is ok with you and your fam...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Glad to hear that you fellas are o.k.

Stay safe homies !


----------



## kykustoms

damn brian dodged a bullet...or a limb on that one lol glad to hear it missed you this weather is fuckin nuts latly i thought the world was suposed to end next year haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

One storm at a time jake..lol. and thanks guys..everyone here is good. Ill be on with updates as soon as I can.


----------



## chevyguy97

well this is how low my old skool will be, i dropped it just a little more in the front and rear, but this is it.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good matt you got any ideas on paint yet?


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah white with the graphix off of the lowrider S-10


----------



## bugs-one

What up Fam.? Damn everybody doing real good stuff in here. Keep at it. Well, I've been having a lot of free time on my hands bored and stressing at home, putting in job apps. To get back into building I got this little thing done and still working on my dually.


----------



## chevyguy97

looks good homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305

BADASS!!!


----------



## bugs-one

Thanks Chevy and 305.


----------



## dariusmather

hey fam heres what ive been up to lately, got a bronco kit, and its tow truck will be a short box f150 lifted haha.. comments and ideas???












































and then here is my 98% complete dually.. please dont laugh at my shity 5 min backround haha


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Apr 29 2011, 11:46 PM~20451266
> *hey fam heres what ive been up to lately, got a bronco kit, and its tow truck will be a short box f150 lifted haha.. comments and ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is my 98% complete dually.. please dont laugh at my shity 5 min backround haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHIT MAN!!!!


----------



## dariusmather

thank you 305!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

What kit did these rims come from?? :wow: I need like 4 sets of them!


----------



## darkside customs

SOME SICK WORK DARIUS! ILL GET SOME PICS UP SHORTLY OF THE VEGA I FINISHED.... JUST A PROMO THAT TOOK LIKE A COUPLE YEARS FOR ME TO MOTIVATE MYSELF TO FINISH....


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 29 2011, 11:06 PM~20451912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kit did these rims come from?? :wow: I need like 4 sets of them!
> *


x2


----------



## grimreaper69

Got the stance set for the x-cab dime.


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 30 2011, 08:42 AM~20453192
> *Got the stance set for the x-cab dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




What kit did these rims come from ?


----------



## grimreaper69

The red Hilux.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 29 2011, 11:06 PM~20451912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kit did these rims come from?? :wow: I need like 4 sets of them!
> *


the rims are pegusus i belive, i got em from my hobby shop ill see if they have fot any left the tires are from an xmod and there cut to fit the wheels


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 29 2011, 11:09 PM~20451949
> *SOME SICK WORK DARIUS! ILL GET SOME PICS UP SHORTLY OF THE VEGA I FINISHED.... JUST A PROMO THAT TOOK LIKE A COUPLE YEARS FOR ME TO MOTIVATE MYSELF TO FINISH....
> *


thanks bro! haha put up them pics!!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@Apr 30 2011, 07:42 AM~20453192
> *Got the stance set for the x-cab dime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad Ass i love the ext cab s- 10s


----------



## SlammdSonoma

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 30 2011, 09:47 AM~20453616
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Hello haha


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Apr 29 2011, 08:46 PM~20451266
> *hey fam heres what ive been up to lately, got a bronco kit, and its tow truck will be a short box f150 lifted haha.. comments and ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is my 98% complete dually.. please dont laugh at my shity 5 min backround haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bronco is cool, looks like the left rear rim ran over a curb though. 
Like the tow pig and the dualley is sick....love the concept...great job.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Apr 30 2011, 09:57 AM~20453659
> *Bronco is cool, looks like the left rear rim ran over a curb though.
> Like the tow pig and the dualley is sick....love the concept...great job.
> *


Yea I know I fucked it up when i was trimming it to fit the tires... Ima fix it tho or hide it haha...


----------



## dariusmather

I have a very possible dumb question... Can I still enter the old school truck build off?


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Apr 29 2011, 10:46 PM~20451266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 LOOKS GOOD WIDE AND LOW :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Apr 30 2011, 10:22 AM~20453997
> *I have a very possible dumb question... Can I still enter  the old school truck build off?
> *


Some have already started. May 1st is the start date..don't remember how long its for but im not in it.
4 days still no power..looks like possibly another week before things improve...so build on guys. Imma probably break my streak and spray my 70 impala tomorrow to get it ready for patterns. These 6 cans of black gold pearls, candies, and metallics are making my spraying finger real itchy!! Lol


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by HECHO EN MEXICO_@Apr 30 2011, 06:07 PM~20455506
> *:0  :0  :0 LOOKS GOOD WIDE AND LOW :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro... ......Aight ima go find me an old school kit then it looks like haha


----------



## bugs-one

My first frame.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@Apr 30 2011, 10:25 PM~20457242
> *My first frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 yeszir!! that is effin wickid!! nice start for a 1st timer!!


----------



## brantstevens

That frame came out pretty clean for a first time! Looks good!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 1 2011, 01:25 AM~20457242
> *My first frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit Juan!! I need you to make me one! :wow: That bitch is wicked!


----------



## bugs-one

Preciate it Hock, Brant and Scurape. It took a while to get it right, especially after it was broken apart a few times but finally got it done.


----------



## chevyguy97

frame looks good homie. my first one did not look anything as good as yours. keep up the killer work.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@Apr 29 2011, 09:46 PM~20451266
> *hey fam heres what ive been up to lately, got a bronco kit, and its tow truck will be a short box f150 lifted haha.. comments and ideas???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then here is my 98% complete dually.. please dont laugh at my shity 5 min backround haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that dually is sick man, gald to see you finished it. :0


----------



## chevyguy97

HAY GRIM, WHAT DID THAT X-CAB S-10 COST, if ya don't mind me asking, it might be cheeper for me to buy one then build one. and were did ya get it.???????????????????????????????


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 1 2011, 08:53 AM~20458502
> *that dually is sick man, gald to see you finished it. :0
> *


thNks bro!!!!! haha i am glad to it the first fully complete one ive ever done haha


----------



## dariusmather

well im goin to bed i got the rear suspention on my bronco basically done so i guess its clock out time. dueces


----------



## darkside customs

Guys are doin killer work in here... Im still here... and Ill get some pics up soon... just got a 40 Ford Pickup kit the other day and finally got some paint and primer today... So the old school mini will be back on the bench here tomorrow.... Tryin to figure out the bed....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I GOT MY LIGHTS BACK ON! !" Maybe now I can begin moving into the house and workshop and show my slacking ass and some progress of some kind.


----------



## brantstevens

hope all the fam is doin ok!


----------



## darkside customs

Here's some stuff from my end...
Finished this Vega last week....



























And progress on my old school mini build... 
Got the engine painted and almost finished...
Suspension is set and the frame is in paint...
Cab and hood in primer...


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good james, i like how ya did the motor in the dime. and the vega came out nice.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good in here fam!!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas.... I appreciate it....

Got the bed in primer......went with the stock bumper....


----------



## gagers16

So I've been really busy lately with work and everything but I've found alittle time to work on my 1980 ford bronco.. I will get pics up asap... its 90 percent done just need the frame finished up


----------



## grimreaper69

Not for the old school build, just messin around with a few kits.


----------



## darkside customs

I like those rims on that Truck J


----------



## grimreaper69

I bought em specifically for this truck, and diablos for the longbed. Not sure I'll be doin the old school build cuz this is the direction I really wanna go with these and the rims just don't fit the old school scene.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 01:22 AM~20472459
> *I like those rims on that Truck J
> *



x2 Jim, what are those rims?? THey are bad, and look bad ass on the silvy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 3 2011, 06:57 AM~20473509
> *x2 Jim, what are those rims?? THey are bad, and look bad ass on the silvy!! :thumbsup:
> *


Pegasus 19 Daggers.


----------



## grimreaper69

:biggrin: 


















It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol

It approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 3 2011, 09:31 AM~20474717
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol
> 
> It approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.
> *


OK, Im definitely gonna have to get one... that is sick bro! nice way to represent...


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 12:45 PM~20474815
> *OK, Im definitely gonna have to get one... that is sick bro! nice way to represent...
> *


They're $20 shipped. I'll start a list and let it run til Sunday. All payments made by next Friday. At that time I will order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.

1. Darkside customs


----------



## darkside customs

So Im starting to get way ahead of myself on the Sonoma and I gotta get some paint.... Everything is done except the paint and assembly... 

Started this one today.... I think Im goin this route for it....


----------



## gagers16

got some pics of the bronco.. just finishing up the frame. got most of the rear done and on the front needs some more work done 









































thanks for looking and please comment :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

that red truck is lookn good james, hay you need to post up them pic's of the tandem axel set up for me bro. thanks.


----------



## chevyguy97

bronco looks good, damn that's a big ass notch for it. but it looks good.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 04:18 PM~20476219
> *So Im starting to get way ahead of myself on the Sonoma and I gotta get some paint.... Everything is done except the paint and assembly...
> 
> Started this one today.... I think Im goin this route for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your not building that right. You should start over. 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2011, 04:16 PM~20477357
> *Your not building that right. You should start over.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 3 2011, 03:58 PM~20477229
> *bronco looks good, damn that's a big ass notch for it. but it looks good.
> *


Thanks and yeah I know  just wanted room for everything so it doesn't look crammed in there lol


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 1 2011, 07:54 AM~20458514
> *HAY GRIM, WHAT DID THAT X-CAB S-10 COST, if ya don't mind me asking, it might be cheeper for me to buy one then build one. and were did ya get it.???????????????????????????????
> *


that looks like a perrys resin matt cost is $35 for cab frame and guts, says he has the square body too, but no pics :angry:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 07:29 PM~20477477
> *
> *


Little MCM ballbustin for ya! (no ****) :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20478622
> *Little MCM ballbustin for ya! (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


MCM?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 3 2011, 09:50 PM~20478660
> *MCM?
> *


He knows what i'm talkin about. Model Cars Magazine.


----------



## MARINATE

foolios i got a resin roll pan for a 94 chevy truck.....if interested get at me


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@May 3 2011, 06:46 PM~20478622
> *Little MCM ballbustin for ya! (no ****) :biggrin:
> *


LOL... I knew what you was talkin bout bro....


----------



## dariusmather

got my f150 painted still gotta clear it but here it is so far.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Dude, Im f'n loving them rims........ I have got to get me a set.... 

That and them Dagers!! :wow: You guys are KILLIN ME!


----------



## dariusmather

haha when i get the cash ima try to get a resin kit and ill make some copies lol... what dagers????lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Grim has the Dagers on his Chevy truck.... I need both sets of them bitches!! I need to see if rick has both sets. :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

oo haha i seeee... i still gotta go check my hobby store for em


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Since all you guys make it look so easy, i'm going to try my hand at building my own frame for a blazer build i started on tonight. Already cut a nice hole in the roof. So i'm well on a good start. Been spending a couple day trying to figure out this new phone. So the ones that do have my cell number pm me. I have a new number. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Here ya go Matt.... 
For your tandem axle....


----------



## darkside customs

Got some work done on the 40 Ford...
1.Changed the rims up to modelhaus whitewalls on American Torque Thrust rims
2.Cut the front bumper mounts from the frame
3.Filled the holes for the bumper mounts on the body
4.Door hinge holes filled in on the door
5.Hood louvers removed and smoothed out

Plan to suicide the doors, make new inner door panels, ditching the flathead motor for something more powerful.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin good fellas.
Hey do we have any graffitti artists in our crew?If so let me know I need my son WYATT's name done for me.I want to get it tattooed.


----------



## MKD904

Looking good James.


----------



## MKD904

Looking good James.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 09:24 PM~20480224
> *Looking good James.
> *


Thanks Mike. Been spending alot of time in your build thread lately looking at pics and trying to learn more.....


----------



## MKD904

Thanks. Let me know if there is anything I can help with...anytime.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 3 2011, 10:15 PM~20480686
> *Thanks. Let me know if there is anything I can help with...anytime.
> *


Thank you bro.


----------



## brantstevens

lookin good darkside! keep it up bro!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 3 2011, 10:24 PM~20480220
> *Builds are lookin good fellas.
> Hey do we have any graffitti artists in our crew?If so let me know I need my son WYATT's name done for me.I want to get it tattooed.
> *


yea i do alot of graffitti ill take some pics of stuff ive dome and ill post em up tell me what ya think and we could go from there


----------



## grimreaper69

Just a bump for those that haven't seen and may be interested.


















It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol

It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.

They're $20 shipped. I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.

1. Darkside customs
2.
3.
4.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 3 2011, 11:20 PM~20480195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is lookin' nice !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

To y'all truck guys.. what size styrene do u use to make the chassi.? I've neva really built a truck.. got a stepside chevy i wanna do a multi color graphics paintjob, layin frame.so i wanna do the frame first.. thanx in advance


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 4 2011, 07:57 AM~20481961
> *To y'all truck guys.. what size styrene do u use to make the chassi.? I've neva really built a truck.. got a stepside chevy i wanna do a multi color graphics paintjob,  layin frame.so i wanna do the frame first.. thanx in advance
> *


mostly use .125 square also use .156 square... and just built a frome with .125x.156 last night, a little more sturdy. I also use .125 round and .100 round for the suspension parts. Some of the guys use alot bigger stuff... I try to keep it as close to the stock frame size as possible.  also the smaller you use the less you have to raise the interior floor for a "lain doors" look. Just my $0.02 :happysad:


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 4 2011, 11:09 AM~20483326
> *mostly use .125 square also use .156 square... and just built a frome with .125x.156 last night, a little more sturdy. I also use .125 round and .100 round for the suspension parts. Some of the guys use alot bigger stuff... I try to keep it as close to the stock frame size as possible.   also the smaller you use the less you have to raise the interior floor for a "lain doors" look. Just my $0.02  :happysad:
> *



good info. thank u!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 4 2011, 06:28 AM~20481750
> *yea i do alot of graffitti ill take some pics of stuff ive dome and ill post em up tell me what ya think and we could go from there
> *


That would be awesome Darius.I want something wild but still be able to make out what the name is.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2011, 05:34 AM~20481770
> *Just a bump for those that haven't seen and may be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol
> 
> It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.
> 
> They're $20 shipped. I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.
> 
> 1. Darkside customs
> 2.SlammdSonoma
> 3.
> 4.
> *



ill get a m.o. out ur way as soon as i get a chance.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 4 2011, 07:34 PM~20485929
> *That would be awesome Darius.I want something wild but still be able to make out what the name is.
> *


For sur I'll see what I can come up with


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 4 2011, 08:46 PM~20486509
> *For sur I'll see what I can come up with
> *


Sounds good bro.
On another note if you guys haven't already got it go get the new Street Trucks.It is full of killer trucks this issue.Plus in the show coverage you can see how we Canadians build are trucks.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 4 2011, 10:44 PM~20486489
> *ill get a m.o. out ur way as soon as i get a chance.
> *


Paypal bro.  I get em from a guy in lansing and instead of drivin up there to pay him then have to go back and pick em up I just pay him through paypal.


----------



## brantstevens

hey grim any chance i can get a price shipped to Australia?


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 5 2011, 04:12 AM~20488410
> *hey grim any chance i can get a price shipped to Australia?
> *


$25 shipped for our overseas members.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 4 2011, 09:15 PM~20487219
> *Paypal bro.  I get em from a guy in lansing and instead of drivin up there to pay him then have to go back and pick em up I just pay him through paypal.
> *


Alright cool..can do that too. Im not at the comp at the moment..but will get ur info once im home.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 5 2011, 04:11 PM~20491245
> *Alright cool..can do that too. Im not at the comp at the moment..but will get ur info once im home.
> *


I won't be ordering them til next Friday, just so u know.

As far as my info, paypal addy is [email protected]

Send as gift to avoid fees and put a note with payment with name and addy.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got the roll pan on and smoothed out, trim shaved and in primer.


----------



## gagers16

So the neighbor kid decided to step on my semi car hauler that i had built so i decided to take the opportunity and make it a custom semi with an extended sleeper and than the frame is going to be extended out on the back end 
and than while i was at the hobby store i picked up a new model...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 5 2011, 10:03 PM~20494600
> *So the neighbor kid decided to step on my semi car hauler that i had built so i decided to take the opportunity and make it a custom semi with an extended sleeper and than the frame is going to be extended out on the back end
> and than while i was at the hobby store i picked up a new model...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that lil brat haha jk.. rat rod possible???


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 5 2011, 11:23 PM~20495107
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I might be in the buildoff after all. How's this for old school?


----------



## grimreaper69

Opened up the wheel backs to give it a more real look.


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@May 4 2011, 11:09 AM~20483326
> *mostly use .125 square also use .156 square... and just built a frome with .125x.156 last night, a little more sturdy. I also use .125 round and .100 round for the suspension parts. Some of the guys use alot bigger stuff... I try to keep it as close to the stock frame size as possible.   also the smaller you use the less you have to raise the interior floor for a "lain doors" look. Just my $0.02  :happysad:
> *


are these the solid plastic strips of styrene or the hallow inside ones? thanx


----------



## 06150xlt

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 6 2011, 05:47 PM~20499442
> *are these the solid plastic strips of styrene or the hallow inside ones? thanx
> *


all solid... if you get tube then you have to fill the ends in :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 6 2011, 11:34 AM~20497382
> *I might be in the buildoff after all. How's this for old school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks old skool enuff for me.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 6 2011, 09:34 AM~20497382
> *I might be in the buildoff after all. How's this for old school?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much shipped..... For the tit cup in the back :biggrin: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 7 2011, 02:06 PM~20503238
> *How much shipped..... For the tit cup in the back :biggrin:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


:roflmao: I knew someone would say somethin about that eventually. It was my dads, it sat on his bar for as long as I can remember.


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a little update on my Old Skool Build, i got the axle in, and got the dummy axle in for the back two wheels, and this is what i came up with for the suspension for the tandems. put two sets of leaf spring together.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Fuck yeah Matt!!! That looks to specs on what they did in the day!! Nice work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 7 2011, 08:36 PM~20505259
> *here is a little update on my Old Skool Build, i got the axle in, and got the dummy axle in for the back two wheels, and this is what i came up with for the suspension for the tandems. put two sets of leaf spring together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool now make those wheels all go in the same direction you have a left and right on 1 side ..........amazing how a model cal can have true directionals but ive seen 10g forgis that are all lefts :uh:


----------



## chevyguy97

glad you noticed that my tires were going the wrong way. lol, they are just on for mock up rite now, i will have them all going the right way when i start putting it back together. lmao. but i have been working on the bed, i got some speaker boxes built, now i gota order some speakers from rick. lol.


----------



## soloist

nice oldskoo builds going on in here! keep up the good work fellas!


----------



## dariusmather

well heres my 98% completed tow rig, my quick build of the year and my 2nd done, lifted f-150 converted to solid axel 4x4 with axels and a transfer case from my bronco....













































and my inspiration came from my dads 1 ton dually dump truck he built...


----------



## dariusmather

got some dust from another project on my wheels it aint paint lol and my front bumper is fucked up because tits a kit from the 90's and apperently you shouldnt mask the chrome to paint after a long period of time lol


----------



## chevyguy97

damn homie that ford looks good. nice job.


----------



## INTHABLOOD

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 8 2011, 09:49 AM~20507452
> *glad you noticed that my tires were going the wrong way. lol, they are just on for mock up rite now, i will have them all going the right way when i start putting it back together. lmao. but i have been working on the bed, i got some speaker boxes built, now i gota order some speakers from rick. lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wheres the hot tub :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey guys, haven't been around for a bit, but got some updates.

finished my Revell 02 camaro. My rims need to be repainted, but other than that it's done. I like the outcome of it quite a bit, looks cool to me but not "in your face " like bright colors haha


























































I had lots of fun with this one, but I'm glad it's done. Final assembly was a BIG pain, especially the chassis/bumper fit.

Next is a quick update on the f150, which is almost ready for paint and a billet grill I'm making for it.


















I have a question, for the oldschool build does it HAVE to be a dime, or can I join in with any truck done up oldschool? I got this amt 68 el camino I plan on doing early 90's style.


















Everything will be monochromed including the bumpers. If not then I'll still build it haha.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 8 2011, 02:22 PM~20507843
> *well heres my 98% completed tow rig, my quick build of the year and my 2nd done, lifted f-150 converted to solid axel 4x4 with axels and a transfer case from my bronco....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my inspiration came from my dads 1 ton dually dump truck he built...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REALY LIKE THIS TRUCK A LOT MAN


----------



## chevyguy97

YOU CAN BUILD ANY KIND OF TRUCK FOR THE BUILD OFF, AS LONG AS IT'S OLD SKOOL WHEN YA GET DONE, AND IT CAN'T BE ANY NEWER THEN A 96.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 8 2011, 12:43 PM~20507942
> *damn homie that ford looks good. nice job.
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2011, 05:26 PM~20509354
> *I REALY LIKE THIS TRUCK A LOT MAN
> *


Thanks 305 now it's time to make it's trailer


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 8 2011, 10:19 PM~20510406
> *Thanks 305 now it's time to make it's trailer
> *


 :biggrin: KEEP ME UPDATED MAN...I DID A TRAILER LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO...I HAVE A HUMMER FOR MY TOW TRUCK BUT IM GOING TO BUILD SOMETHING BETTER


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 8 2011, 09:35 PM~20511041
> *:biggrin: KEEP ME UPDATED MAN...I DID A TRAILER LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO...I HAVE A HUMMER FOR MY TOW TRUCK BUT IM GOING TO BUILD SOMETHING BETTER
> *


for sure bro ill keep it posted!! yea i saw it i liked the colors on that hummer!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 8 2011, 11:44 PM~20511120
> *for sure bro ill keep it posted!! yea i saw it i liked the colors on that hummer!!
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## grimreaper69

BUMP


















It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol

It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.

They're $20 shipped ($25 overseas). I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.

1. SlammdSonoma
2. 
3.
4.
Click here for available fonts

Colors available are:
Black
White
Silver
Dark blue
Sky blue
Red
Yellow
Orange
Gray
Gold
Purple
Brown
Pink

Keep in mind, brighter colors will fade over time. There also may be a small price difference with different colors so pm me with what you're lookin for.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2011, 12:31 AM~20511496
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol
> 
> It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.
> 
> They're $20 shipped ($25 overseas). I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.
> 
> 1. Darkside Customs
> 2. SlammdSonoma
> 3.
> 4.
> *


Have to use that Font?


----------



## grimreaper69

Because it'll be a bulk order it all has to be the same. I'll give him a call tomorrow and double check though.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's some old school for ya.


----------



## grimreaper69

And here's a BUMP with new info. Different fonts and colors ARE available.


















It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol

It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.

They're $20 shipped ($25 overseas). I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.

1. SlammdSonoma
2. 
3.
4.
Click here for available fonts

Colors available are:
Black
White
Silver
Dark blue
Sky blue
Red
Yellow
Orange
Gray
Gold
Purple
Brown
Pink

Keep in mind, brighter colors will fade over time. There also may be a small price difference with different colors so pm me with what you're lookin for.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

What look I'm going for


----------



## darkside customs

that blue truck looks mean as hell....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 9 2011, 06:34 PM~20516024
> *that blue truck looks mean as hell....
> *


 :biggrin: Yes it dose


----------



## darkside customs

Got my hobby area moved from the upstairs to downstairs in my house....
Everything is organized like a motherfucker, took about 4 hours....
Pics up in a bit...
And figuring out what to do with a VW Bus kit now....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 9 2011, 07:07 PM~20516223
> *Got my hobby area moved from the upstairs to downstairs in my house....
> Everything is organized like a motherfucker, took about 4 hours....
> Pics up in a bit...
> And figuring out what to do with a VW Bus kit now....
> *


damn you must have a lot of stuff homie


----------



## bugs-one

What up Fam? Well it looks like my building is going to slow down again. I started working again last week. Going thing is I'm going to be home a little more frequent, bad news is still can't be home everyday. But hopefully, god willing, I can soon find that job that can have me home every night. At least I'm working again, though. Keep building my brothers.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 9 2011, 07:58 PM~20516536
> *What up Fam? Well it looks like my building is going to slow down again. I started working again last week. Going thing is I'm going to be home a little more frequent, bad news is still can't be home everyday. But hopefully, god willing, I can soon find that job that can have me home every night. At least I'm working again, though. Keep building my brothers.
> *




That's GREAT news Juan!! Good to hear brother! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## hocknberry

told yah to keep your head up brother!! good to hear! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

congrats on the new job bugs


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by bugs-one_@May 9 2011, 07:58 PM~20516536
> *What up Fam? Well it looks like my building is going to slow down again. I started working again last week. Going thing is I'm going to be home a little more frequent, bad news is still can't be home everyday. But hopefully, god willing, I can soon find that job that can have me home every night. At least I'm working again, though. Keep building my brothers.
> *


keep your head up homie!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Build are lookin SIK fellas.Added a few more kits to the stash today.Got a 65 Chevy stepside,Syclone and a fruehauf van trailer to go behind my freightliner I'm hopefully going to start before the end of the year.


----------



## darkside customs

Glad to hear you found work Juan!

Decided to go this route with the Bel Air.... used the carbs and the air cleaner from the 62 Impala....
Gonna start workin on the interior and smoothing out the dash...


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 9 2011, 02:31 PM~20511496
> *BUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol
> 
> It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.
> 
> They're $20 shipped ($25 overseas). I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.
> 
> 1. SlammdSonoma
> 2. Brantstevens
> 3.
> 4.
> Click here for available fonts
> 
> Colors available are:
> Black
> White
> Silver
> Dark blue
> Sky blue
> Red
> Yellow
> Orange
> Gray
> Gold
> Purple
> Brown
> Pink
> 
> Keep in mind, brighter colors will fade over time. There also may be a small price difference with different colors so pm me with what you're lookin for.
> *


----------



## brantstevens

All the fam is doin sick work keep it up guys!


----------



## chevyguy97

motor looks good james.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2011, 06:26 AM~20520474
> *motor looks good james.
> *


X2 !


----------



## bugs-one

Thanks to everyone. Man, there's nothing but sick builds up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Got some work done to the body and first coat of primer...
shaved emblems, door handles...
and the firewall has been shaved and smoothed....


----------



## grimreaper69

And here's a BUMP with new info. Different fonts and colors ARE available.


















It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol

It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.

They're $20 shipped ($25 overseas). I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.

1. SlammdSonoma (paid)
2. Brantstevens (paid)
3.
4.
Click here for available fonts

Colors available are:
Black
White
Silver
Dark blue
Sky blue
Red
Yellow
Orange
Gray
Gold
Purple
Brown
Pink

Keep in mind, brighter colors will fade over time. There also may be a small price difference with different colors so pm me with what you're lookin for.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 10 2011, 09:14 PM~20525196
> *Got some work done to the body and first coat of primer...
> shaved emblems, door handles...
> and the firewall has been shaved and smoothed....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good J.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks J... Appreciate it...


----------



## dariusmather

well got some very slow progress goin on the bronco, got the links temporarily fitted on it along with the front end, and started the interior panalong with shaving the rear and making a license plate box... i still ha ALOT of body work to go and frame work as well....


----------



## mo customs

I like it sweet bronco


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by mo customs_@May 10 2011, 08:23 PM~20525679
> *I like it sweet bronco
> *


thanks bro i think it looks like shit at the moment haha


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 11 2011, 12:16 PM~20525626
> *well got some very slow progress goin on the bronco, got the links temporarily fitted on it along with the front end, and started the interior panalong with shaving the rear and making a license plate box... i still ha ALOT of body work to go and frame work as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that tub looks smooth as bro! An the frame is clean too, nice an simple, id add some extra support where the front part an body part add join for some extra strength, know what i mean? jus my 0.2 :biggrin: other than that looks sweet!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 11 2011, 05:19 AM~20528154
> *that tub looks smooth as bro! An the frame is clean too, nice an simple, id add some extra support where the front part an body part add join for some extra strength, know what i mean? jus my 0.2  :biggrin:  other than that looks sweet!
> *


thank you bro!! haha thanks for the idea! i think i got you ill try and do it tonight and ill post pics so we can see if were on the same page lol


----------



## darkside customs

Some sick ass work in here fellas....

Got my dash smoothed and working on the gauges.... Either gonna make new door panels or shave the door panel and make inserts for it....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 10 2011, 10:16 PM~20525626
> *well got some very slow progress goin on the bronco, got the links temporarily fitted on it along with the front end, and started the interior panalong with shaving the rear and making a license plate box... i still ha ALOT of body work to go and frame work as well....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOOO FUCKIN CLEAN MAN...NOTHING OVER THE TOP SICK FAB WORK


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 11 2011, 05:08 PM~20531936
> *SOOO FUCKIN CLEAN MAN...NOTHING OVER THE TOP SICK FAB WORK
> *


Thanks bro haha that's what I'm shootin for just a clean slammed truck, because personally that's my favorite! Haha


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2011, 01:53 PM~20530623
> *Some sick ass work in here fellas....
> 
> Got my dash smoothed and working on the gauges.... Either gonna make new door panels or shave the door panel and make inserts for it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit!!! I love it and you gave me an idea for my bronco!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Darius....
Got some interior progress done... White boy works fast dont he?!? lol

I think Im gonna have to start a topic just for this car... Im starting to get really involved in this project.
Made new interior door panels and shot a coat of primer to see how much work I need to do on them...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2011, 09:35 PM~20534025
> *Thanks Darius....
> Got some interior progress done... White boy works fast dont he?!? lol
> 
> I think Im gonna have to start a topic just for this car... Im starting to get really involved in this project.
> Made new interior door panels and shot a coat of primer to see how much work I need to do on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn yea you do! wanna do the interior on my bronco? lol... i lick the old school mixed with modern look, and youve inspired me to finish my 62 vert haha


----------



## dariusmather

i meant to say like not lick haha hard to type on An ipod when your tired


----------



## darkside customs

LOL... All good Darius... I knew what you were tryin to say....Its actually pretty easy... Just a little time consuming, but I got this done in half a day.... Easiest way is to shave the window cranks and armrest and then spend about a half hour sanding the original door panels... The rest is just making new panels from styrene, and then drawing out your design and going from there...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20534187
> *LOL... All good Darius... I knew what you were tryin to say....Its actually pretty easy... Just a little time consuming, but I got this done in half a day.... Easiest way is to shave the window cranks and armrest and then spend about a half hour sanding the original door panels... The rest is just making new panels from styrene, and then drawing out your design and going from there...
> *


aha yea lol... ahh damn really? i thought you like cut that whole side of the interior pan out and made new ones... way easier then what i just started doing then haha soo umm does anone have the stock dimmensions of the broncon interior pan because mine is now fucked haha


----------



## brantstevens

Interior looks sick darkside! The dash is clean as an thr door trims look good bro!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Gonna start on my el camino here in a few minutes. 

Other than that I've been busy with work and school. Not much of a model update but I'm finally getting my cab corners done on my 1:1. Looks great so far too. Also going to have the drivers side bed flare grinder down and fixed because it's bubbled. Can't wait to get it back!

Cab corners: 

















The crap that was inside the drivers side:









New corners:


















Bottom lip of the tailgate getting done:


























And yes I know there will be a tape line, but I plan on getting the truck repainted completely done the road anyways.

Gonna get the chrome striped on the el camino right now, REALLY nice kit other than that, it's awesome.


----------



## grimreaper69

TOMORROW FELLAS. ANYONE ELSE INTERESTED?



> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 10 2011, 09:26 PM~20525295
> *And here's a BUMP with new info. Different fonts and colors ARE available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lil crooked, damn thing didn't wanna cooperate with me. Lol
> 
> It's approx 3 inches high by 35 inches long.
> 
> They're $20 shipped ($25 overseas). I'll start a list and let it run til Friday May 14th, at which time they must be paid for. I will then order them. Allow up to 4 weeks for delivery depending on the size of the order. Copy and paste the list as you add your name.
> 
> 1. SlammdSonoma (paid)
> 2. Brantstevens (paid)
> 3.
> 4.
> Click here for available fonts
> 
> Colors available are:
> Black
> White
> Silver
> Dark blue
> Sky blue
> Red
> Yellow
> Orange
> Gray
> Gold
> Purple
> Brown
> Pink
> 
> Keep in mind, brighter colors will fade over time. There also may be a small price difference with different colors so pm me with what you're lookin for.
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

got the first coat of primer on my Old Skool today, going to let the primer dry for a couple of days and then gota sand it and do a little touch up body work, wet sand it, prime it again, then on to paint. but i looks pretty good so far.


----------



## chevyguy97

cars lookn really good james. i likes.

and trucks lookn good bowtie. can't wait to see it all painted, you just going back to stock on the color????


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 12 2011, 04:40 PM~20539602
> *got the first coat of primer on my Old Skool today, going to let the primer dry for a couple of days and then gota sand it and do a little touch up body work, wet sand it, prime it again, then on to paint. but i looks pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You do the cleanest body work.. When I grow up I wanna be like you haha :biggrin:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20539617
> *
> 
> and trucks lookn good bowtie. can't wait to see it all painted, you just going back to stock on the color????
> *


Only under the tape line is getting painted, which is all I need right now. And all I can afford right now haha. That thing will always be that color, because Most hate it and I love it :biggrin: Eventially it will be completely repainted, the same color.

Some day all that gold vinyl shit is coming off, but since the paper work is in my dads name and he still drives it SOME times, he won't let me take it off  

Oh well I have limited funds anyways haha.


----------



## gagers16

which wheels should i use? first ones or second ones?? its gonna be a rag top and the back windows were closed to give it a 32 ford sedan delivery look 

1.









2.









and the roof cut open:









heres an example of what it will look similar to:


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 12 2011, 05:34 PM~20539999
> *which wheels should i use? first ones or second ones?? its gonna be a rag top and the back windows were closed to give it a 32 ford sedan delivery look
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the roof cut open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an example of what it will look similar to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm likin set 2 with a stance like the 1:1 :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 11 2011, 10:35 PM~20534025
> *Thanks Darius....
> Got some interior progress done... White boy works fast dont he?!? lol
> 
> I think Im gonna have to start a topic just for this car... Im starting to get really involved in this project.
> Made new interior door panels and shot a coat of primer to see how much work I need to do on them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Absolutely sick J!


----------



## dariusmather

hope the fam dont mind me posting this but this is my low low bike i built last year i was just goin through pics, and i figured you guys might wanna know what else i do with my time haha i wanna get it proffesionaly painted this year tho because its just rattle can paint job at the moment...


----------



## brantstevens

That looks sick! I got 2 1970 model malvernstar australian models, all original jus needs restorin. Ones got a luggage rack too that goes on the back!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 12 2011, 05:34 PM~20539999
> *which wheels should i use? first ones or second ones?? its gonna be a rag top and the back windows were closed to give it a 32 ford sedan delivery look
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the roof cut open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an example of what it will look similar to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


set 2 looks the best, caues set 1's front wheels are tooo big. if the front wheels were smaller on set 1, then those would be the best. :biggrin: 
looks good.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 12 2011, 04:44 PM~20539620
> *You do the cleanest body work.. When I grow up I wanna be like you haha :biggrin:
> *


well thanks for the comps, i own a real body shop, so body work is my life.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 13 2011, 12:03 AM~20543431
> *That looks sick! I got 2 1970 model malvernstar australian models, all original jus needs restorin. Ones got a luggage rack too that goes on the back!
> *


pics!!! haha

QUOTE(dariusmather @ May 12 2011, 04:44 PM) 
You do the cleanest body work.. When I grow up I wanna be like you haha 



well thanks for the comps, i own a real body shop, so body work is my life. 

lucky!!!! haha


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 04:46 AM~20544099
> *set 2 looks the best, caues set 1's front wheels are tooo big. if the front wheels were smaller on set 1, then those would be the best. :biggrin:
> looks good.
> *


I agree with you. And thanks


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Set 2 Gagers.  The first set are ugly, but that's my .02.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sorry I been slacking guys..still got my shop in disarray..most of its moved over its just finding a place for 100 + kits in boxes bought over a 2 year venture. So soon I hope to get building..sending and receiving stuff as soon as possible.

I did however come across a display case from around the 50's...for $20 from my uncle..made if oak I gotta sand the whitewash paint off and polyurethane it..


----------



## brantstevens

Here you go darius.

The other looks exact same as this but its red, ill get a pic tomorrow of both of them.


















This is all ive done to one of them! Im gunna do one up an restore the other one.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is the frame, wheels, and motor all put together. still working on the body. but i will get it all together soon.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 13 2011, 09:09 AM~20544776
> *Here you go darius.
> 
> The other looks exact same as this but its red, ill get a pic tomorrow of both of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is all ive done to one of them! Im gunna do one up an restore the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit bro i like em! i got a 1950 somthin hiawatha as well


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 12:59 PM~20546150
> *this is the frame, wheels, and motor all put together. still working on the body. but i will get it all together soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean!!! looks real!!!


----------



## dariusmather

hey ive got an idea and forgive me if it sounds stupid but i was wondering if the drag lol fam would wanna do a club build one truck that everyone puts somthin into, or somethin like that i just thought it would be somethin fun ya know? ideas comments and concerns?!? lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by gagers16_@May 12 2011, 07:34 PM~20539999
> *which wheels should i use? first ones or second ones?? its gonna be a rag top and the back windows were closed to give it a 32 ford sedan delivery look
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the roof cut open:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres an example of what it will look similar to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 but thats just me?????


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 02:59 PM~20546150
> *this is the frame, wheels, and motor all put together. still working on the body. but i will get it all together soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know those aren't the tires that came with the Aluma Coupe, they're too low pro. Are they Revell tuner tires? They look better than the kit tires.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 13 2011, 04:27 PM~20546636
> *hey ive got an idea and forgive me if it sounds stupid but i was wondering if the drag lol fam would wanna do a club build one truck that everyone puts somthin into, or somethin like that i just thought it would be somethin fun ya know? ideas comments and concerns?!? lol
> *



We've tossed the idea around before Darius, but it never got off the floor. It's kinda hard to do one when it's planned out.  It's something that more or less just needs to happen. So, if you think you have a kit to start and want to start one, do it. Im down. Start it up, and send it to once you're done doing your part of it. If anyone else wants in, they'll chime up.


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## soloist

some nice builds in here fellas keep up the good work


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2011, 04:52 PM~20547521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good, i likes :0 simple and clean.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 13 2011, 03:12 PM~20546976
> *I know those aren't the tires that came with the Aluma Coupe, they're too low pro. Are they Revell tuner tires? They look better than the kit tires.
> *


yeah these are the tires outa the honda civic kits, i had to cut them down a little so that they would fit these wheels, but they look way better then the big ass tires that came with these wheels.
good eye.


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 13 2011, 04:22 PM~20547379
> *We've tossed the idea around before Darius, but it never got off the floor. It's kinda hard to do one when it's planned out.  It's something that more or less just needs to happen.  So, if you think you have a kit to start and want to start one, do it. Im down. Start it up, and send it to once you're done doing your part of it.  If anyone else wants in, they'll chime up.
> *


im in, we did try this already but JAMES never got it "off the floor" but im with ya, you start onit, and i'll do somthing to it if ya just send it my way.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 08:03 PM~20547926
> *that looks good, i likes :0  simple and clean.
> *


I can't build them how you build them but I'm learning :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2011, 06:08 PM~20547961
> *I can't build them how you build them but I'm learning  :biggrin:
> *


the more you build the better you will get, i have been building models since i was 7, and i will be 32 this year, and it's taken me that long to build the way i do. but you just keep on keep'n on and you will get better with time, i like your builds, just keep doing new and diff stuff and won't be long you'll be building like a pro.  
the thing that helps me the most is i spend a lot of time around 1:1's so i know how they should look, so get you some car mag's and start look'n at them everyday, i am CAR CRAZY, and have been since i was a kid. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 08:15 PM~20547995
> *the more you build the better you will get, i have been building models since i was 7, and i will be 32 this year, and it's taken me that long to build the way i do. but you just keep on keep'n on and you will get better with time, i like your builds, just keep doing new and diff stuff and won't be long you'll be building like a pro.
> the thing that helps me the most is i spend a lot of time around 1:1's so i know how they should look, so get you some car mag's and start look'n at them everyday, i am CAR CRAZY, and have been since i was a kid.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS MAN THAT'S WHAT I BEEN DOING


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2011, 05:07 PM~20547955
> *im in, we did try this already but JAMES never got it "off the floor" but im with ya, you start onit, and i'll do somthing to it if ya just send it my way.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: im down!


----------



## darkside customs

my bad. Ill get the pathy ready to ship here soon. Who wants it next?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 13 2011, 07:41 PM~20548716
> *my bad. Ill get the pathy ready to ship here soon. Who wants it next?
> *


who was i fightin with for the frame work again?! LOL :happysad: i'd need the engine to do motor mounts, or i was thinking of using a 1/24..25? s10 front frame clip and scratching from firewall back.......i think i was gonna do the out line and nate was gonna add the detail goodies?!


----------



## dariusmather

shit i got a pathy sittin here to haha i did some body work on it and it still needs the frame and lots and lots of other stuff id love to be a part of a club build so lets do it!! haha send em out!! im down!!!


----------



## brantstevens

Im keen to do a drag lo build, whos gunna do what but?


----------



## darkside customs

Joe, there isnt a motor in that pathfinder kit bro... Ill get the doors cut open and do a couple other things, but someone else can tackle hinging that shit....


----------



## hocknberry

LOL...HERE WE GO AGAIN!! LETS DO IT THIS TIME FUCKERS!!!  :happysad:  :biggrin:  james! you got the PATHY that started this! JAMES (darkside) you are the HEAD BIG DOG making the final decisions i'd say...you donated a hard to find kit!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 13 2011, 11:07 PM~20549983
> *LOL...HERE WE GO AGAIN!! LETS DO IT THIS TIME FUCKERS!!!   :happysad:    :biggrin:   james! you got the PATHY that started this! JAMES (darkside) you are the HEAD BIG DOG making the final decisions i'd say...you donated a hard to find kit!
> *


front clip from a dime to start..?! you know we need a V8 stuffed in there!! i say a vette?! :happysad:


----------



## gagers16

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 13 2011, 01:58 PM~20546858
> *2 but thats just me?????
> *


yeah im sticking with set two. the front ones on set one are to big


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 04:26 PM~20550048
> *front clip from a dime to start..?! you know we need a V8 stuffed in there!! i say a vette?! :happysad:
> *


Yeah def gotta run an 8 in it, either the vette engine or a 350 or somethin maybe :dunno: an are we gunna design somethin or jus go with the flow an jus add our own designs to it?


----------



## chevyguy97

im the one with the motor, and yes it is a V8, i will have to find it again, but i got the motor for it.


----------



## brantstevens

Sick! So we doin the pathfinder or doin somethin else?


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 14 2011, 06:31 AM~20550656
> *Sick! So we doin the pathfinder or doin somethin else?
> *


we can use mu pathy fpr parts it got the doors cut and needs the windshiled pillers its also a rag top made into a 2 door


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 15 2011, 12:00 AM~20550820
> *we can use mu pathy fpr parts it got the doors cut and needs the windshiled pillers its also a rag top made into a 2 door
> *



Sounds good to me, i got some fabric perfect for a rag top!


----------



## grimreaper69

Got 1 extra in white, $20 to your door.


----------



## darkside customs

who am i sendin it to first? Ill get pics of it tonite.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 12:43 PM~20551350
> *who am i sendin it to first? Ill get pics of it tonite.
> *



:0 Sendin what? :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

the pathfinder. And your monte is goin out wed or thur bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 12:58 PM~20551394
> *the pathfinder. And your monte is goin out wed or thur bro
> *



Smoooooooth.... My bench just cleared up since I finished the wagon. :roflmao:


----------



## cobra98

:cheesy:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 09:43 AM~20551350
> *who am i sendin it to first? Ill get pics of it tonite.
> *


well, if your opening it up james....we need a frame under it! since its an suv, i wont have to do any trick tubing work.....just a simple frame out line & monster notched!  so i guess thats me?! every one cool with using the front frame clip from a dime and scratching from fire wall back?! that way at least stock suspention can be used or easy to find parts for if we need em?! ill go hit my dime junk yard! matt.....find that engine.... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by cobra98_@May 14 2011, 03:59 PM~20552821
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats on the wins cobra!! that tow truck is wicked!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2!! Nice job on the hardware!! Like that tow pig for sure!


----------



## brantstevens

Sounds good hock! An ive got 3 kits of s10 parts that i could send out if anyone needs!


----------



## darkside customs

sick!!! OK, Joe aka Hock.... pm me your addy and Ill get this fuckin pathy out asap...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 07:16 PM~20553306
> *well, if your opening it up james....we need a frame under it! since its an suv, i wont have to do any trick tubing work.....just a simple frame out line & monster notched!  so i guess thats me?! every one cool with using the front frame clip from a dime and scratching from fire wall back?! that way at least stock suspention can be used or easy to find parts for if we need em?! ill go hit my dime junk yard! matt.....find that engine.... :biggrin:
> *


im cool with it!!! haha this is gonna be sick!! id do something on it but i dont wanna fuck up the build or other work done on it so ill kick back and let the masters of the club build one sick ass truck!! where them pics at!?!? haha


----------



## brantstevens

Could i maybe do the boot setup? Ill make some compressors an a tank an add some subs an amps.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 14 2011, 10:55 PM~20553778
> *im cool with it!!! haha this is gonna be sick!! id do something on it but i dont wanna fuck up the build or other work done on it so ill kick back and let the masters of the club build one sick ass truck!! where them pics at!?!? haha
> *


X2


----------



## dariusmather

and i got some roll pans and other shit that i did to mine i could put on?? haha or sed out either way works for me oo and i also got a cowl hood i made for mine if you want it for the build but is up to yall!! haha


----------



## darkside customs

Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...
darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving


----------



## brantstevens

Ill do the boot setup if everyones cool with that?


----------



## hocknberry

Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...
darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving
hocknberry- one off frame from fire wall back with dime front frame clip


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 14 2011, 08:01 PM~20553824
> *Ill do the boot setup if everyones cool with that?
> *


LOL...help us americans out here brother...whats a boot set up?! :happysad: 
JAMES....i hope you didnt start cutting yet?! i was thinking.....this pathy will be going all over the US and possibly australia now......maybe we should wait to cut doors til guts and undies are ready to send the body for paint?! that body will be trashed quick cut open now!! :happysad:


----------



## brantstevens

Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...

darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving
hocknberry- one off frame from fire wall back with dime front frame clip
brantstevens - boot set up with tank an compressor an subs an amps


----------



## brantstevens

My bad guys haha the boot is basically the trunk of a car.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 14 2011, 08:12 PM~20553896
> *LOL...help us americans out here brother...whats a boot set up?! :happysad:
> JAMES....i hope you didnt start cutting yet?! i was thinking.....this pathy will be going all over the US and possibly australia now......maybe we should wait to cut doors til guts and undies are ready to send the body for paint?! that body will be trashed quick cut open now!! :happysad:
> *


I started cutting it about a year ago... got one back door cut off and the tailgate cut off.... Im sorry... oops!?!?


----------



## dariusmather

darius- randomly assinged things to help and send haha


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 14 2011, 09:08 PM~20554302
> *I started cutting it about a year ago... got one back door cut off and the tailgate cut off.... Im sorry... oops!?!?
> *


well shit balls!! ok guys! we need to be serious about building the pathy up!! when you are done.....package this build up carefully!! its gonna be all over the US and from the looks of it...AUSTRAILIA! :wow: :biggrin: 
ROLL CALL ON WHO WANTS IN ON THE DRAG-LO PATHFINDER BUILD!!  
james will be sending the pathy out soon.....so ROLL CALL GUYS!! who's doing what?! another thing....shipping....I AM IN NO POSITION TO MAKE THIS DECISION.....but if you are in this build off, you pay the shipping to the next guy....unless it goes to the AUSTRALIA boys...then i say we all paypal to help out?! :happysad: just a thought...WE NEED THE PREZ AND VICE TO STEP IN WITH THEIR THOUGHTS?!  if the pathy "gets lost or doesn't get shipped" you are responsible for this hard to get kit! GET TRACKING NUMBERS WHEN YOU SHIP!  this is gonna be fun!! if i remember right....last time we started this....we still didnt have a painter for this?! roll call on paint too!


----------



## darkside customs

i agree. I always get deliv. Conf. Less than a buck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Id like to take part in the build..good in all areas. So im not choosy. Lol. Hell im itching to build something in my new badass shop...we are still working on it..mostly finding materials to build two tables into sub stations for me and Captn. And a work area in between...ill snag some pics. The 100+ kits that was on the floor disappeared to the rafters amazingly..and still have some room for more.

And joe I got the superbee kt friday btw...thanks and ill get the vette out asap.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im down too, but 2 things:

Lets not plan this out again. Each person pick a spot to do, and that's it.... once it gets to your spot, then put it down. Figure out where it's going. 

Second, when body work is done, the body should go one way (to paint), and the rest of the kit should go another.  Just my .02.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 15 2011, 05:10 AM~20555652
> *Im down too, but 2 things:
> 
> Lets not plan this out again. Each person pick a spot to do, and that's it.... once it gets to your spot, then put it down. Figure out where it's going.
> 
> Second, when body work is done, the body should go one way (to paint), and the rest of the kit should go another.  Just my .02.
> *


i agree i think plans are a way to set up to fail, but thats just me haha im just glad to be a part of it even if i just send parts out!! haha so tell me what you need and ill try to find something for ya!! so wheres it goi first because i think it should go to who ever is doing the fame..


----------



## chevyguy97

Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...

darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving
hocknberry- one off frame from fire wall back with dime front frame clip
brantstevens - boot set up with tank an compressor an subs an amps
darius- randomly assinged things to help and send haha
chevyguy97 - motor - V8 sticking outa the hood.


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 15 2011, 10:14 AM~20555909
> *Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...
> 
> darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving
> hocknberry- one off frame from fire wall back with dime front frame clip
> brantstevens - boot set up with tank an compressor an subs an amps
> darius- randomly assinged things to help and send haha
> chevyguy97 - motor - V8 sticking outa the hood.
> *


HOW CAN I HELP...NEED A SET OF WHEELS???


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 15 2011, 12:17 AM~20555349
> *Id like to take part in the build..good in all areas. So im not choosy.  Lol. Hell im itching to build something in my new badass shop...we are still working on it..mostly finding materials to build two tables into sub stations for me and Captn.  And a work area in between...ill snag some pics.  The 100+ kits that was on the floor disappeared to the rafters amazingly..and still have some room for more.
> 
> And joe I got the superbee kt friday btw...thanks and ill get the vette out asap.
> *


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 15 2011, 11:15 AM~20556880
> *HOW CAN I HELP...NEED A SET OF WHEELS???
> *


that could help for sure....james...the pathy got wheels yet?!


----------



## brantstevens

So when we gunna start this pathy?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 15 2011, 07:34 PM~20558174
> *that could help for sure....james...the pathy got wheels yet?!
> *


ILL POST PICS OF WHAT I HAVE LATER


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...

darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving
hocknberry- one off frame from fire wall back with dime front frame clip
brantstevens - boot set up with tank an compressor an subs an amps
darius- randomly assinged things to help and send haha
chevyguy97 - motor - V8 sticking outa the hood.


Who's got PAINT!  We cant have a fully tricked out pathy, with no paint! hno: Should we pull a name from a hat :roflmao:


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 15 2011, 08:32 PM~20559279
> *Add your name to the list of what you are goin to contribute to the Pathfinder build...
> 
> darkside customs- cutting the doors open and doing some shaving
> hocknberry- one off frame from fire wall back with dime front frame clip
> brantstevens - boot set up with tank an compressor an subs an amps
> darius- randomly assinged things to help and send haha
> chevyguy97 - motor - V8 sticking outa the hood.
> Who's got PAINT!   We cant have a fully tricked out pathy, with no paint! hno:  Should we pull a name from a hat :roflmao:
> *


pull that name because i dont think we can ship pressurised cans in the mail lol haha


----------



## brantstevens

Im not a really good painter so theres no point puttin my name in the hat!


----------



## darkside customs

I dont have wheels for the pathfinder.... I was thinkin something along the lines of Chad Lucas' pathfinder from back in the day.... 


Fuck it, If nobody else wants to tackle paint, then Ill do it....


----------



## brantstevens

Is there any order in which peiple are buildin it or we jua gunna send it too whoever?


----------



## darkside customs

Im gonna work on it tomorrow on getting the rest of the doors opened... and then Im sending it to hock and after that he is gonna send it to someone.... Let me snap a pic of this damn thing now though...


----------



## darkside customs

Here are the pics.... 
Just an idea of how I was thinking as far as motor and rims ( Im usin these rims for another project though....)
Matt has a motor for this already and I think Mr.Lowrider has some wheels for it...


----------



## brantstevens

Hell yeah! Gunna be one bad ass ride thats for sure!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 16 2011, 01:24 AM~20560916
> *Here are the pics....
> Just an idea of how I was thinking as far as motor and rims ( Im usin these rims for another project though....)
> Matt has a motor for this already and I think Mr.Lowrider has some wheels for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shit! I got some parts for this as well I'll gather some up and post pics later


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I try and tackle the paint if nobody else wants it. Just make sure its babies ass smooth and ill throw down a few colors on it... something like what my ranger build will have with airbrush designs on it...if all is cool with that.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats fine with me Brian... paint it up bro...


----------



## chevyguy97

i will try to find a motor close to what you have there, i think i might have somthing, but i will just have to start digging.

paints all yours brian.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 16 2011, 12:13 AM~20560876
> *Im gonna work on it tomorrow on getting the rest of the doors opened... and then Im sending it to hock and after that he is gonna send it to someone.... Let me snap a pic of this damn thing now though...
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: NO MORE OPEN DOORS!! not yet! i know its gonna suck having to come back to you to get done but this will be making a few road trips and through a few hands!!! :0 un less you like fixing rockers and pillers?! but you probably got it cut by now huh?! :happysad: if so, start re-enforcing the body! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 15 2011, 11:14 PM~20560684
> *I dont have wheels for the pathfinder.... I was thinkin something along the lines of Chad Lucas' pathfinder from back in the day....
> Fuck it, If nobody else wants to tackle paint, then Ill do it....
> *


was that the green and white one!? :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

That be the one bro...


----------



## darkside customs

Layitlow can suck my dick on the real.....Tried posting a couple times and the fuckin server is constipated yet again..... 
Hopefully this will work this time....
Got some paint on the engine and should have it finished tomorrow nite....
Got the interior painted and flocked....
Lookin to see what paint I have...thinkin a 2 tone with silver and red, but not sure yet....


----------



## grimreaper69

Which rims?


----------



## darkside customs

Definitely these bro....


----------



## brantstevens

X2! definately these ones!


----------



## [LOWEMO]

here is what i have been doing lately...










few more pics in my thread...


----------



## chevyguy97

that interior looks clean ass hell james

the first set of wheels look more old skool grim

nice work lowemo


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 17 2011, 08:02 AM~20569111
> *that interior looks clean ass hell james
> 
> the first set of wheels look more old skool grim
> 
> nice work lowemo
> *


Not really goin for the old school look on this one, just a clean dime the way I want my 1:1 built. And yeah, been feelin those rims from the start.


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone? Got this one right here in front of me ready to go. $20 to your door.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2011, 06:35 PM~20566059
> *:banghead:  :banghead: NO MORE OPEN DOORS!! not yet! i know its gonna suck having to come back to you to get done but this will be making a few road trips and through a few hands!!! :0 un less you like fixing rockers and pillers?! but you probably got it cut by now huh?! :happysad: if so, start re-enforcing the body! :0  :biggrin:
> *


When it ships to you Im gonna make sure its got a ton of bubble wrap and foam peanuts in the box... That pathfinder box is strong like a moving box. I dont think it will get damaged at all bro.... But I will reinforce the body before I send it out though, just to make sure.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

James this all I have now...


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2011, 12:29 PM~20571235
> *James this all I have now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They might be a little big.....
I like the middle set though.... maybe with an offset for the rear they would look perfect.... What size are those? 22's?


----------



## darkside customs

Oh and whoever does the engine for this, please make sure that it gets wired. Plug wire, fuel lines, etc. we want this ride to be as detailed as possible...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 03:33 PM~20571260
> *They might be a little big.....
> I like the middle set though.... maybe with an offset for the rear they would look perfect.... What size are those? 22's?
> *


THAT'S WHAT I THINK THEY ARE????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

DAMN LAYITLOW BEEEE ACTING TO FUCKIN MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2011, 12:36 PM~20571278
> *THAT'S WHAT I THINK THEY ARE????
> *


I think they mite work....


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 01:33 PM~20571260
> *They might be a little big.....
> I like the middle set though.... maybe with an offset for the rear they would look perfect.... What size are those? 22's?
> *


The middle are way to big if your trying to lay frame I've got the same kit and I tried those wheels! They show from the rear window and stick out the hood I'll post pics


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, let me dig through my parts box wheels and see if I cant find some smaller wheels from a kit and then I can figure out a staggered set for it....


----------



## dariusmather

heres my pathy named "never finished" on theme same rims haha....


----------



## darkside customs

yea, thats not gonna work then at all for the rims....


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 02:28 PM~20571605
> *yea, thats not gonna work then at all for the rims....
> *


i got some ill give up let me take some pics


----------



## dariusmather

here they are
set#1


















set#2


















and here what i finally decided to for my old school truck build, that is if its okay that i enter and when does it end????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 04:25 PM~20571581
> *Ok, let me dig through my parts box wheels and see if I cant find some smaller wheels from a kit and then I can figure out a staggered set for it....
> *


Sorry than james


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 17 2011, 04:49 PM~20571718
> *here they are
> 
> 
> set#2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look fuckin sick!!!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@May 17 2011, 02:27 PM~20571989
> *Sorry than james
> *


Dont be sorry bro.... you're offerin to give up some rims for this and all of us appreciate it... Just too big was all...

Darius, set 1 seems to look the best bro...


----------



## brantstevens

Either set looks good to me, but id go with set #1


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 17 2011, 04:41 PM~20572887
> *Either set looks good to me, but id go with set #1
> *


im diggin set 2


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

set#2


















:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

LOL :uh: i just actually looked at the pic and not just the wheels! you modded your pathy how i did mine up! i was going for a nissan hardbody with the topper on it, i was gonna do a replica of ENDLESS HEART :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 17 2011, 07:05 PM~20573334
> *im diggin set 2
> *


X2
On another note.

Anybody remember this build?













If you don't let me introduce you to one of my stalled builds,meet:
*<span style=\'color:red\'>"Project DeadMans Hand"</span>*
This build is of my dream truck and how I would build it.But its not come back to the bench until the Chevelle is done.So hopefully by June 1st it'll be scratchbuilding time.Plus i just ordered everything I need from Rick.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 17 2011, 06:46 PM~20573636
> *X2
> On another note.
> 
> Anybody remember this build?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't let me introduce you to one of my stalled builds,meet:
> <span style=\'color:red\'>"Project DeadMans Hand"</span>
> This build is of my dream truck and how I would build it.But its not come back to the bench until the Chevelle is done.So hopefully by June 1st it'll be scratchbuilding time.Plus i just ordered everything I need from Rick.
> *


I was wonderin when you were gonna bust this one out again....


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 17 2011, 07:35 PM~20573539
> *LOL :uh: i just actually looked at the pic and not just the wheels! you modded your pathy how i did mine up! i was going for a nissan hardbody with the topper on it, i was gonna do a replica of ENDLESS HEART :biggrin:
> *


haha post it up bro!!!


----------



## dariusmather

okay so take a vote
set1:

set2:

reapost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like


----------



## darkside customs

okay so take a vote
set1:X

set2:

reapost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like


----------



## gagers16

okay so take a vote
set1:x

set2:x

reapost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 07:58 PM~20573732
> *I was wonderin when you were gonna bust this one out again....
> *


Yeah I went through my build thread and noticed all the started unfinished builds and decided in the next year they are all going to get finished.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

okay so take a vote
set1:

set2:X

repost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like


----------



## brantstevens

okay so take a vote
set1:x

set2:xx

repost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 17 2011, 11:44 PM~20574692
> *okay so take a vote
> set1:
> 
> set2:xxxxxx
> 
> reapost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like
> *


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 17 2011, 01:35 PM~20571272
> *Oh and whoever does the engine for this, please make sure that it gets wired. Plug wire, fuel lines, etc. we want this ride to be as detailed as possible...
> *


will do, what scale is the pathy?????


----------



## chevyguy97

okay so take a vote
set1:

set2:X

reapost this with a tally mark next to the wheels yall like


----------



## dariusmather

haha im thinkin set 2 wins, where should i ship them to?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 18 2011, 10:05 AM~20576959
> *haha im thinkin set 2 wins, where should i ship them to?
> *



My house. :biggrin: 


j/k You should hold onto them until it's time for the model to come your way, and put them on when it gets there.


----------



## dariusmather

It's coming to my house!? Lol okay???


----------



## darkside customs

Set 2 it is.... and Matt, its 1/24 scale bro....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hell yeah..work it out. I got the idea for the colors and designs for it.. I gotta do up my new mailbox for the house..one side patterns..the other side ghost flames..or some type of flames..


----------



## darkside customs

So I put everything to the side for now, well except for the Pathfinder... Ill find time to do some work on it here and there... 
IPMS show is in a little over 2 weeks, so im building a 50 Chevy pickup, a trailer and a 32 Ford 5 window.... June 4th or bust...


----------



## darkside customs

got the weathering done to the truck....


----------



## gagers16

did a little work to the sedan. got interior 90% done and frame painted gold


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn james that looks good, looks like it's really rusted, good job.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 10:06 PM~20582048
> *got the weathering done to the truck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL nice bro !


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas....
Some outside pics....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks good toastybread. I need to do one of those once the shop gets done.

Also anyone have a s10 cab..junk one will work..just need it for a friend here in GA wanting to do an ext. cab version.


----------



## dariusmather

more in my build thread!! my first lowrider!!!...


----------



## tunzafun

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 01:23 PM~20585910
> *Thanks fellas....
> Some outside pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sick bro! i gotta learn how to do this. i want to do a junkyard diorama sometime soon :0


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 19 2011, 12:23 PM~20585910
> *Thanks fellas....
> Some outside pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks so awesome, reminds me of the SANFORD AND SON'S truck.
( i can hear the theme song) :biggrin:


----------



## brantstevens

that weathering looks sick bro!

AN sorry havent been building guys, ive been workin on me new work bench, so as soon as its finished ill be back in the game!


----------



## darkside customs

thanks bro... I appreciate it


----------



## brantstevens

Oh an also i found these too, dont know if yous want to use them on the pathy build or not, jus throwin it out there!


















the measurements are: 13mm wide by 31 mm high, an the dish on the rear is 8 mm, mite be bit big.


----------



## grimreaper69

DONE!!! AMT 93 Splash updated to a 95 to replicate my first truck. Since mine had a split bench seat and the kit came with buckets I used the seat from the S-10 Xtreme.


----------



## darkside customs

looks bad ass J!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2011, 04:05 PM~20594642
> *DONE!!! AMT 93 Splash updated to a 95 to replicate my first truck. Since mine had a split bench seat and the kit came with buckets I used the seat from the S-10 Xtreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## kykustoms

finally the pathfinder build is gonna happen...i wanna fabricate the floor and door jambs and tubs and all that shit so how bout after hock build the frame it gets sent to me so i can the body strong to ship...that way it wont get beat up too bad or if somethin happens on the way to me i can replace it with my pathfinder


----------



## darkside customs

cool shit Jake!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 4 2011, 08:46 PM~20486509
> *For sur I'll see what I can come up with
> *


Hey Darius,did you come up with any designs yet?


----------



## gseeds

growing up in long beach and wilmington cal i use to see 1to1's just like this driving around, looks cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 20 2011, 06:47 PM~20596017
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> growing up in long beach and wilmington cal i use to see 1to1's just like this driving around, looks cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Gary. 

yup, I was up in that area about a month ago and seen a bad ass rusted 53 Bel Air on supremes parked in front of the Aneheim drive dairy.... talk about beautiful.....


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 20 2011, 07:19 PM~20595813
> *Hey Darius,did you come up with any designs yet?
> *


Sorry bro I have had zero time for any drawing I'm gettin towards the end of school and I'm studying a lot along with work I'm extremely busy but I'll start something tonight what's the spelling again?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

them wheels are NASTYYYY. stick em on a porsche 911


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 20 2011, 04:41 PM~20595197
> *finally the pathfinder build is gonna happen...i wanna fabricate the floor and door jambs and tubs and all that shit so how bout after hock build the frame it gets sent to me so i can the body strong to ship...that way it wont get beat up too bad or if somethin happens on the way to me i can replace it with my pathfinder
> *


 :thumbsup: sounds good to me jake! ....jake gets it next then?! imma hit hobby town hopefully this weekend to get some frame goodies and ill dig out that dime frame for the front part!


----------



## dariusmather

heres a look at my glasshouse....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 20 2011, 08:05 PM~20596146
> *Sorry bro I have had zero time for any drawing I'm gettin towards the end of school and I'm studying a lot along with work I'm extremely busy but I'll start something tonight what's the spelling again?
> *


WYATT
If possible could youmake the letters all capitalised?


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 20 2011, 10:06 PM~20596849
> *WYATT
> If possible could youmake the letters all capitalised?
> *


hell yea bro


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 20 2011, 09:06 PM~20596849
> *WYATT
> If possible could youmake the letters all capitalised?
> *


what'd i miss here..whats gettin drawn out?! :0


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 20 2011, 09:10 PM~20596885
> *what'd i miss here..whats gettin drawn out?! :0
> *


I believe words are gettin drawn out.. lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 20 2011, 10:10 PM~20596885
> *what'd i miss here..whats gettin drawn out?! :0
> *


I want to get my sons name tattooed grafitti style and Darius is designing it for me.


----------



## brantstevens

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 21 2011, 01:47 PM~20596721
> *heres a look at my glasshouse....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lookin good bro :thumbsup: thats a nice orange too


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@May 20 2011, 10:37 PM~20597057
> *lookin good bro :thumbsup: thats a nice orange too
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 20 2011, 07:49 PM~20596369
> *:thumbsup: sounds good to me jake! ....jake gets it next then?! imma hit hobby town hopefully this weekend to get some frame goodies and ill dig out that dime frame for the front part!
> *


sounds good to me i already got ideas for it :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 20 2011, 04:05 PM~20594642
> *DONE!!! AMT 93 Splash updated to a 95 to replicate my first truck. Since mine had a split bench seat and the kit came with buckets I used the seat from the S-10 Xtreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


truck looks good homie, it needs to be lowared a little but it looks good since your building a model of your real one.


----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 18 2011, 08:06 PM~20582048
> *got the weathering done to the truck....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Bad Ass homie :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Padilla 505_@May 21 2011, 07:35 PM~20601253
> *Thats Bad Ass homie  :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit.... damn its been a minute since I seen you on here bro.... How you been? And thanks for the props brother.


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 17 2011, 11:13 AM~20569796
> *Anyone? Got this one right here in front of me ready to go. $20 to your door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## [LOWEMO]

proof im alive


























more in my build thread


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@May 22 2011, 11:32 PM~20606771
> *proof im alive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more in my build thread
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 22 2011, 08:23 PM~20606691
> *
> *


honestly bro...they came out sick as hell, and i want one, but $20 aint even close bro! the flea market guy here will do a design for 7-10...when FBI was still around, they were $5 or free if you spent $25 or more...why are they so costly?!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 22 2011, 11:38 PM~20606838
> *honestly bro...they came out sick as hell, and i want one, but $20 aint even close bro! the flea market guy here will do a design for 7-10...when FBI was still around, they were $5 or free if you spent $25 or more...why are they so costly?!
> *


That's what the dude charges me. Only guy even remotely close to me that does em. And that's me drivin an hour one way to pick em up.


----------



## dariusmather

got my suspension for my old school pathy!
slammed








locked up








ass down








3 wheel!!!








and chillen by the caprice...
























and im workin on that wyatt drawing bro!!!


----------



## dariusmather

i know it still needs lots of work but i figured the fam would wanna see haha


----------



## Scur-rape-init

pathy looks real good Darius!! Keep it coming! Love the 3 wheel lock up on it!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 22 2011, 10:13 PM~20607143
> *pathy looks real good Darius!! Keep it coming! Love the 3 wheel lock up on it!
> *


thanks bro!! im tryin!! lol my first "adjustable" suspension was susposed to go on the purple dUally i did and it dosent move for shit haha im gonna try to get the pathy close to being finished for the nnl north show here on june 6 th so im in over drive on it haha along with 2 or 3 other cars lol


----------



## darkside customs

looks good Darius.... And Lowemo, that truck is comin out sick!


----------



## avidinha

That Pathfinder is going to be sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by avidinha_@May 23 2011, 03:44 AM~20608647
> *That Pathfinder is going to be sick!  :thumbsup:
> *


haha thanks bro i hope so!!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69+May 17 2011, 11:13 AM~20569796-->
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone? Got this one right here in front of me ready to go. $20 to your door.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hocknberry_@May 22 2011, 11:38 PM~20606838
> *honestly bro...they came out sick as hell, and i want one, but $20 aint even close bro! the flea market guy here will do a design for 7-10...when FBI was still around, they were $5 or free if you spent $25 or more...why are they so costly?!
> *


Alright, absolute lowest I can go is $15. Takin a $5 loss on it but I just wanna get rid of it, don't need it. I'll talk to the dude about maybe gettin lower prices on the next batch. These are good sized, approx. 3 inches high x 35 inches long. Could also put em on the wall or bench in your shop.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got mine..its probably goin in my shop under the glass on my table..Drag Lo reppin.. the only thing holding me up and building is lack of electric plug ins...which is getting done soon. I also stepped up and got a dremel workstation. Its a hole press setup for the dremel, with it and the dremel wand in the area between both tables, it gives area to use the mitre box, chop saw and the dremel stuff...that's just on one side of the shop. Lmao.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 23 2011, 03:17 PM~20610890
> *I got mine..its probably goin in my shop under the glass on my table..Drag Lo reppin..  the only thing holding me up and building is lack of electric plug ins...which is getting done soon.  I also stepped up and got a dremel workstation.  Its a hole press setup for the dremel, with it and the dremel wand in the area between both tables, it gives area to use the mitre box, chop saw and the dremel stuff...that's just on one side of the shop. Lmao.
> *



Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Probably gonna sell off all my stuff. I'll get pics up when I get home.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20613546
> *Probably gonna sell off all my stuff. I'll get pics up when I get home.
> *


What??? Why man?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

No shit? WHY? WOman troubles?


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2011, 07:09 PM~20613546
> *Probably gonna sell off all my stuff. I'll get pics up when I get home.
> *


???? dont say your fallin off grim?! whats the dilly?! i may buy some shit but dont jump ship just yet!


----------



## grimreaper69

I gotta come up with $150 by Friday or I have no truck insurance. No insurance = no job.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2011, 08:17 PM~20614210
> *I gotta come up with $150 by Friday or I have no truck insurance. No insurance = no job.
> *


Fuck man.... If I had it, Id loan it to you, but Im fuckin broke here too....


----------



## brantstevens

That sucks hear grim! But keep your head up high bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 23 2011, 11:42 PM~20614477
> *Fuck man.... If I had it, Id loan it to you, but Im fuckin broke here too....
> *


Life sucks huh? Lol damn bills. I figure I can replace my kits at some point, the job will be harder to replace. I'm gonna talk to a couple people and figure out a couple things for sure before I go sellin everything, but its most likely my only choice.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 22 2011, 09:03 PM~20607038
> *got my suspension for my old school pathy!
> slammed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> locked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ass down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 wheel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and chillen by the caprice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and im workin on that wyatt drawing bro!!!
> *


 good stuff gentlemen..


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 09:48 PM~20614553
> *good stuff gentlemen..
> *


haha thanks hydro just tryin to keep up wit these model masters here lol


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 23 2011, 08:48 PM~20614553
> *good stuff gentlemen..
> *


Whats up Cathy..... how are you bro? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 23 2011, 12:42 PM~20611041
> *Pics or it didnt happen. :biggrin:
> *


I sent out a txt msg..with a pic. Both jamess' jake Travis Nate Ronnie... lol


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 23 2011, 08:46 PM~20614531
> *Life sucks huh? Lol damn bills. I figure I can replace my kits at some point, the job will be harder to replace. I'm gonna talk to a couple people and figure out a couple things for sure before I go sellin everything, but its most likely my only choice.
> *


got any billet steering wheels that they sell on scale dreams?   

Sorry to hear that you are going through that though homie! bounce back!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 24 2011, 12:16 PM~20617909
> *I sent out a txt msg..with a pic.  Both jamess' jake Travis Nate Ronnie...  lol
> *



:uh: I dont have a damn phone foo! Post that shit up!


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by richphotos_@May 24 2011, 12:24 PM~20617937
> *got any billet steering wheels that they sell on scale dreams?
> 
> Sorry to hear that you are going through that though homie! bounce back!
> *


Nah bro, only wheel I got was already put to use. 

I may have things half figured out. But I may still sell a couple kits.


----------



## richphotos

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 24 2011, 09:48 AM~20618074
> *Nah bro, only wheel I got was already put to use.
> 
> I may have things half figured out. But I may still sell a couple kits.
> *


Good shit, Hope you get it figured out bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Alright, so I been workin on the 32 and the 50 Chevy. Ive got all my suspension parts painted and Ill have some pics of these 2 up in a bit....


----------



## dariusmather

hey fam i was wondering if anyone has an 80's or 90's chevy or gmc dually kit and a step side or short box for the same truck want to trade since i dont have a paypale! got a couple kits, some parts, and other random stuff i can trade for it!


----------



## darkside customs

Got the suspension done on the 32 and the pickup.... and did some more weathering.... almost done with the 32... maybe a couple more things... pics...


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 08:28 PM~20621763
> *Got the suspension done on the 32 and the pickup.... and did some more weathering.... almost done with the 32... maybe a couple more things... pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful!! haha howd you do the weathering?


----------



## chevyguy97

damn james that is bad ass.

HAY DARIUS I HAVE A DUALLY KIT FOR SALE, BUT YOU SAID SOMTHING ABOUT TRADING SOME KITS, WHAT KITS DO YA HAVE. pm me


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 24 2011, 09:28 PM~20622352
> *damn james that is bad ass.
> 
> HAY DARIUS I HAVE A DUALLY KIT FOR SALE, BUT YOU SAID SOMTHING ABOUT TRADING SOME KITS, WHAT KITS DO YA HAVE. pm me
> *


PM SENT!!!!


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass work James. Trucks are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 24 2011, 10:28 PM~20621763
> *Got the suspension done on the 32 and the pickup.... and did some more weathering.... almost done with the 32... maybe a couple more things... pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These look bad as hell James!! :wow: Nice work bro...... I am gonna have to try this on something! :biggrin:


Any word on the monte? :biggrin:


----------



## dariusmather

Hey fam I was wondering if we could start another for fun build off because they seem to push me to finish my shit haha just a question
Let me know what you think and ideas for what to build for it and I'll start the topic on it!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 25 2011, 03:05 PM~20627283
> *Hey fam I was wondering if we could start another for fun build off because they seem to push me to finish my shit haha just a question
> Let me know what you think and ideas for what to build for it and I'll start the topic on it!
> *


the old schol build off is going on....jump in?!


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah lets finish the OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF before we start a new one.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 25 2011, 07:58 PM~20628985
> *yeah lets finish the OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF before we start a new one.
> *


id love to! when is it ending?


----------



## darkside customs

My sonoma should be in paint here Friday.... So thats one less thing I have to worry about.
And as soon as Im done with the 50 Chevy, Im gonna do something I said I would never do.... Build a donk....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2011, 11:58 PM~20630160
> *My sonoma should be in paint here Friday.... So thats one less thing I have to worry about.
> And as soon as Im done with the 50 Chevy, Im gonna do something I said I would never do.... Build a donk....
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 25 2011, 11:58 PM~20630160
> *My sonoma should be in paint here Friday.... So thats one less thing I have to worry about.
> And as soon as Im done with the 50 Chevy, Im gonna do something I said I would never do.... Build a donk....
> *



:twak: :inout:


----------



## darkside customs

Im gonna make it look classy though....


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 26 2011, 12:57 AM~20630633
> *Im gonna make it look classy though....
> *


Nothin classy about a donk bro, they're all ASSY. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 26 2011, 01:02 AM~20630662
> *Nothin classy about a donk bro, they're all ASSY. LOL
> *



:werd:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn... hate on the donks in here! Lol. 

Update on shop, got the wiring, plug ins ran last night got 4 places to plug in along the floor, another 4 up on the rafter to run my overhead fan, fluorescent lights, dremel for the workstation,... we are adding power strips to 3 of em giving us a total of 20 place to plug in. We should have the plug ins up and working tonight.
also, casting station is built and ready soon. Getting it organized with bins and goin thru what I don't need..gonna have a ton of throwaways of a few things..more like to mold into cars pieces since they aren't 100%....if anyones interested, get at me in pm.
also putting up a aerial map of my hometown and surrounding area on the back wall... overall we got about $50 in it. :biggrin: hope to have pics up soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 26 2011, 08:31 AM~20631746
> *Damn... hate on the donks in here!  Lol.
> 
> Update on shop, got the wiring, plug ins ran last night got 4 places to plug in along the floor, another 4 up on the rafter to run my overhead fan, fluorescent lights, dremel for the workstation,...  we are adding power strips to 3 of em giving us a total of 20 place to plug in.  We should have the plug ins up and working tonight.
> also, casting station is built and ready soon.  Getting it organized with bins and goin thru what I don't need..gonna have a ton of throwaways of a few things..more like to mold into cars pieces since they aren't 100%....if anyones interested, get at me in pm.
> also putting up a aerial map of my hometown and surrounding area on the back wall... overall we got about $50 in it. :biggrin: hope to have pics up soon.
> *



Bullshit!! Pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 25 2011, 09:07 PM~20629676
> *id love to! when is it ending?
> *


really not sure when it ends, so you can just jump in and start building, and you will have a couple of months atleast.


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 26 2011, 07:56 AM~20631998
> *really not sure when it ends, so you can just jump in and start building, and you will have a couple of months atleast.
> *


haha ill do my pathy up for it lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> Bullshit!! Pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:
> [/quote
> 
> Lmao..ur funny. Ill be outta town for the weekend.. happy memorial weekend guys


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma+May 27 2011, 10:04 AM~20639616-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Scur-rape-init
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 26 2011, 06:01 AM~20631849
> *
> Bullshit!! Pics or it didnt happen!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Lmao..ur funny. Ill be outta town for the weekend.. happy memorial weekend guys
> [/b]
Click to expand...


You topic avoiding motherfather!  You too B!  And all the DL fam.


----------



## darkside customs

I like Pop Tarts


----------



## Scur-rape-init

James, go get your deet dee dee helmet. Rick will be picking you up in about an hour.


----------



## darkside customs

goin to get hate. im even gonna do lambo doors and bumper nuts


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :fuq:


----------



## darkside customs

:twak: :yes: :fool2: :fool2: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 06:39 PM~20642388
> *goin to get hate. im even gonna do lambo doors and bumper nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: :barf: :sprint: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Id puke but I can't do that on a club brother...shits cool james, go wit it and fuck the rest..lol.

Vance..lol yeah I am.. ill try to get pics when I get back in town.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 27 2011, 04:30 PM~20642744
> *Id puke but I can't do that on a club brother...shits cool james, go wit it and fuck the rest..lol.
> 
> Vance..lol yeah I am.. ill try to get pics when I get back in town.
> *


Thank you Brian... appreciate that bro....


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 06:29 PM~20643116
> *Thank you Brian... appreciate that bro....
> *


im okay with donks but my 2 cents, lower it a lil bit so it looks a lil cleaner and less like a mud truck lol and ss clip should go on save that ls for a low low or cruiser, but thats just what id do.. but go with what ypu want bro im sure that just like the otber models youve done itll come out clean as hell :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Its all good... I was talkin with the homie 8 ball earlier and I think Ill save the monte for a low low.... Im just gonna stick with what I know.... and I need to finish the interior for the 50 Chevy...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

James, If you are going to jack up a ride, it should be a F'n TRUCK! 


Drop that bitch down to ride height and put some nice 18's on it, and low rod that bitch out!! :biggrin: 



Just f'n with you bro.  Do what you want to do! If it makes you happy, then hey, I can't hate on Special Ed. Just make sure your helmet is on! :roflmao:


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 06:51 PM~20643190
> *Its all good... I was talkin with the homie 8 ball earlier and I think Ill save the monte for a low low.... Im just gonna stick with what I know.... and I need to finish the interior for the 50 Chevy...
> *


heres an idea, if ya really wanna build a donk, or just a car wit some big ass wheels, how bout after the oldschool truck buildoff we start a big rim cruiser build off and limit it to only cars? just a thought lol


----------



## Twisted Toyz

i got bored the other nite an attempted to build a oldsmobile bravada grille for one of my sonoma projects. an im work on buildin a 98 an up sonoma bumper for it as well lmk what u think bout this attempt. it started out as a sonoma chrome grille an this is what i finished with.


----------



## darkside customs

looks good bro


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@May 27 2011, 07:39 PM~20643462
> *i got bored the other nite an attempted to build a oldsmobile bravada grille for one of my sonoma projects. an im work on buildin a 98 an up sonoma bumper for it as well lmk what u think bout this attempt. it started out as a sonoma chrome grille an this is what i finished with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha you stole my idea! Lol I wanna build a 92 box style bravado grill for my Sonoma lol


----------



## Twisted Toyz

lol well technically i didnt steal ur idea thats for 94-97 bravada. im sure yall can do alot better job then i can on one of those


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Grill looks good


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Twisted Toyz_@May 27 2011, 07:52 PM~20643539
> *lol well technically i didnt steal ur idea thats for 94-97 bravada. im sure yall can do alot better job then i can on one of those
> *


hahaha i know bro lol, it looks nice as hell tho its clean! you gonna make the olds bumper to?


----------



## hocknberry

so here's what i got so far for the old skool build on my d50....silver base on some training wheels with a button tuck i started before tingo's did his how to, so i might re-do?!
























plans are for a til bed, but i need to hit the web to find pics of how they actually looked and worked
















on a side note....MATT...heres those pics of my tandem axel i started back in about 94 when i was 14 and it was the shit to have one! LOL i wont throw shit away!! im a plastic horder :happysad: 
















and the frame i was lookin for to rob the front rails from for the pathy build......i kinda dont want to now cuz i want to build it?! SEE!! there goes my damn modelers A.D.D. :uh: tryin to bring back a 17 year old build! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that is sweet!! Now I wanna get my hands on another one of these so I can do an old skool with it....


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@May 27 2011, 08:58 PM~20644300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that is sweet!! Now I wanna get my hands on another one of these so I can do an old skool with it....
> *


what are you building for the old skool build off?! BTW!! WHEN DOES THE OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF END? i kinda forgot about every thing trying to get the damn 61 wagon done for that build off!


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 09:06 PM~20644357
> *what are you building for the old skool build off?! BTW!! WHEN DOES THE OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF END? i kinda forgot about every thing trying to get the damn 61 wagon done for that build off!
> *


Im building a 95 Sonoma.... I need to get it painted up here soon.... I honestly have no idea when it ends.... matt was the one who came up with the idea for the build off....


----------



## hocknberry

MATT!!!! where you at, we need dead line details!! :biggrin: :uh: i hate build offs, yet here i go again!?  :uh: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Got the interior finished on the 50....
put some sags and tears in the seat also... and did a ghetto rigged subwoofer wired and sitting in the floorboard....

Working on the engine now and should have this wrapped up here by Monday....


----------



## Twisted Toyz

> _Originally posted by dariusmather_@May 27 2011, 08:33 PM~20644164
> *hahaha i know bro lol, it looks nice as hell tho its clean! you gonna make the olds bumper to?
> *


na im gonna try an make it like my real sonoma. i have the 98+ gmc sonoma front bumper on it so im gonna try my best to make one those close as i can


----------



## grimreaper69

Still undecided on color. Any suggestions?


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 08:03 PM~20648740
> *Still undecided on color. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Orange with a flat bock stripe on the hood like to old challengers :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 10:03 PM~20648740
> *Still undecided on color. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



If you send it to my house, I'll help you decide on a color :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 10:41 PM~20648945
> *If you send it to my house, I'll help you decide on a color :roflmao:
> *


:nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, FINE Jim.  :roflmao:


So, here's what I've been up to lately. Going to finish this up tonight hopefully!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 09:13 PM~20649057
> *Ok, FINE Jim.   :roflmao:
> So, here's what I've been up to lately. Going to finish this up tonight hopefully!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dAmn bro thAt looks good!!!! how did you do all the plumbing!? i want to be able to have my engine compartments look this good some day


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks bro! It's all stuff you can pick up at a few off the wall places. 

Give me a small minute to try and finish this one up, and I will get a collection of stuff I use together so you can see what all is in there. 

Thanks to BiggC on a lot of the help on stuff I recently found.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by grimreaper69_@May 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20648740
> *Still undecided on color. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


somethin loud like baby blue and kawasaki green if your going boddy dropped mini? green body and blue tribal flames striped with silver or orange?! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

caddy looks nice!!! awsome engine detail!!


----------



## dariusmather

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 09:27 PM~20649113
> *Thanks bro!  It's all stuff you can pick up at a few off the wall places.
> 
> Give me a small minute to try and finish this one up, and I will get a collection of stuff I use together so you can see what all is in there.
> 
> Thanks to BiggC on a lot of the help on stuff I recently found.
> *


Thanks bro! Again that cadi is sick as hell great job!


----------



## chevyguy97

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 27 2011, 09:52 PM~20644263
> *on a side note....MATT...heres those pics of my tandem axel i started back in about 94 when i was 14 and it was the shit to have one! LOL i wont throw shit away!! im a plastic horder :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the frame i was lookin for to rob the front rails from for the pathy build......i kinda dont want to now cuz i want to build it?! SEE!! there goes my damn modelers A.D.D. :uh: tryin to bring back a 17 year old build! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks just like mine, i need to finish mine, ive been doing fam stuff all weekend, but im back now, i don't know when the deadline is on the old skool build off. JAMES when do ya think we should cut it off????


----------



## chevyguy97

wow this is all new and funny looking.


----------



## LoLife4Life




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well, here is a little progress on the Escalade. Dont mind the finger print mark on the bumper, that will be gone. Had a bug land on it right after painting... SOMMMA BISH! But, I was curious, which rims look better, and also, should I keep the ground effects, or lose them?? Thanks Fam!


----------



## darkside customs

Lose the ground effects and that is lookin killer!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

The second pic rims and what James said no ground effects just slam that bitch!!


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well, here is a little progress on the Escalade. Dont mind the finger print mark on the bumper, that will be gone. Had a bug land on it right after painting... SOMMMA BISH! But, I was curious, which rims look better, and also, should I keep the ground effects, or lose them?? Thanks Fam!


 x2 on the grounds and i say wheels #2!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Lose the ground effects and that is lookin killer!!


I thought so too... Think they are just too thin for the bottom half. Gonna try and do something on the bottom of the actual bumper. Since I dont have lights, Im going to put them on the bumper somewhere. Now which set of rims?


----------



## darkside customs

2nd set looks good


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks Everyone. Kinda what I was thinkin too.... Oh well, back to the drawin board.


----------



## chevyguy97

this is what im working on, it's a 1/16th general lee. this is going to be fun.


----------



## grimreaper69

DONKOTA

















Nah, just fuckin around. Lmao Added brakes though.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

DeadMans Hand is going to be on the bench in the next day or so for the build off between Mademan and I.Here's a mock-up of what I'm thinking.








It's going to be a year long 3 build,build off.Also coming back to the bench will be "Layd Out" and my 87' Regal Hopper "Trouble Maker"


----------



## darkside customs

Jeremy that is gonna be bad ass! Oh and Brian hit me up this morning, he said to tell you he got the package from you on Friday and thanks.... He cant get on LIL from his phone anymore....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx bro.Sweet once Brian gets those cast I'll be set for 2 of the truck build.


----------



## brantstevens

the fam is doin some sick work!

darkside that truck came out sick man! 

Aces that truck is gunna look bad ass

Grim i got me sticker a couple of days ago, thanks alot bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

Started yet another one.


----------



## Twisted Toyz

grimreaper69 said:


> Started yet another one.


where did u find those wheels at?


----------



## grimreaper69

They're from one of the most recent issues of the Aoshima Hilux (blue or green) can't remember which.


----------



## Twisted Toyz

grimreaper69 said:


> They're from one of the most recent issues of the Aoshima Hilux (blue or green) can't remember which.


ok kool thanks. i wrote that guy u told me bout for a ext cab dime an he has never gotten back with me do u kno anywhere else?


----------



## grimreaper69

Twisted Toyz said:


> ok kool thanks. i wrote that guy u told me bout for a ext cab dime an he has never gotten back with me do u kno anywhere else?


No one else that I know of that makes it. You might wanna call Randy (perrys). Its the best way to get ahold of him.


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Jeremy that is gonna be bad ass! Oh and Brian hit me up this morning, he said to tell you he got the package from you on Friday and thanks.... He cant get on LIL from his phone anymore....


ask brain where my c6 is at and tell him to throw the 2 grills in with it!!  tell him to get a computer since his phone aint workin!! LOL


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> ask brain where my c6 is at and tell him to throw the 2 grills in with it!!  tell him to get a computer since his phone aint workin!! LOL


Sir yes sir!!! Guess Im a secretary now..... but I can spell though.... lmao... BRAIN???? HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Sir yes sir!!! Guess Im a secretary now..... but I can spell though.... lmao... BRAIN???? HAHAHAHAHAHA


HAHAHAHAHA.....smart ass! so for that YES! you are now my personal secratary til BRIAN gets back here!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bout fucking time yall spell my damn name correctly, no wander a cracka dips when that shit happens... LMAO:rofl:. Joe you c6 has been boxed up fopr nearly 2 weeks but i havent gotten to the grilles yet. and you bitches hold the fuck on, i got pics of the shop last night.. and it still aint done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

now what i mena as in aint done.. is mostly storage and the diorama area needs to be setup..and the map of our area on the back wall.. the electricity works, got all the plugs working, radio/fan is all above us, added screens to the windows, still gotta get a door that locks and seals up for the winter..

















we made it a matching table setup off of my desk all away across... then used the middle for a workspace for both me and kelvin to work with, which holds the paints, flocking, styrene, tools, mitre saw, drill press workstation i just got that works with the dremels in the shop.. buckethead wet/dry vac thats i got from home depot.. awesome piece of equipment for the shop,..for $16.


















Dremel workstation..works with all size dremels including the 4000 model i also just got. hehe goin high tech in the hack shack guys.

black & grey area for the casting area..got bored and gave the seat a racing stripe

























and still got a lil bit of room left ofr more kits


----------



## dariusmather

I want the 76 ford and Nissan king cab!!!!! Lol would you ever get rid of either? Cuz I got first dibs if so! Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Haha ur funny man


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> bout fucking time yall spell my damn name correctly, no wander a cracka dips when that shit happens... LMAO:rofl:. Joe you c6 has been boxed up fopr nearly 2 weeks but i havent gotten to the grilles yet. and you bitches hold the fuck on, i got pics of the shop last night.. and it still aint done.


LOL no worries BRAIN!  i mean BRIAN!! i was just givin james some shit! if you havent shipped it, ill wait til you get to the grills...no worries! i dont see up dates on the bee anywayz?! :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs

LMAO @ Joe... Brian, glad to see you got the shop set up now.... And Ill be throwin in some updates here in the next few days....


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> bout fucking time yall spell my damn name correctly, no wander a cracka dips when that shit happens... LMAO:rofl:. Joe you c6 has been boxed up fopr nearly 2 weeks but i havent gotten to the grilles yet. and you bitches hold the fuck on, i got pics of the shop last night.. and it still aint done.


 you work shop looks really good Brian.. i like all the different stations... its really professional.. but i have my doubts about the chair and the location of that so called racing stripe! there is a joke in there somewhere, but i wont go down
that road.. (racing stripe or landing strip) what ever..


----------



## Hydrohype

SlammdSonoma said:


> bout fucking time yall spell my damn name correctly, no wander a cracka dips when that shit happens... LMAO:rofl:. Joe you c6 has been boxed up fopr nearly 2 weeks but i havent gotten to the grilles yet. and you bitches hold the fuck on, i got pics of the shop last night.. and it still aint done.


 you work shop looks really good Brian.. i like all the different stations... its really professional.. but i have my doubts about the chair and the location of that so called racing stripe! there is a joke in there somewhere, but i wont go down
that road.. (racing stripe or landing strip) what ever..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol.. thanks guys. Its coming along. First thing getting molded up is for jeremy, since it did just show up... its my birthday weekend so im not gonna be near the shop.. so see y'all on the flipside.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lol.. thanks guys. Its coming along. First thing getting molded up is for jeremy, since it did just show up... its my birthday weekend so im not gonna be near the shop.. so see y'all on the flipside.


Thanx for casting those up for me Brian.Let me know when you ship them out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Anytime jeremy..kelvin, may be starting the mold process over the weekend but its not set in stone. It and some other things I need molded will be in one mold..so im not wasting it with just one part.


----------



## brantstevens

hey slammd any chnace i could get 3 sets of dually rims off you complete? pm me bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah I can do 3 sets..once I get back into town after the weekend..I plan on getting pics of what I sell and prices up on the hack shack thread...and I can get on here now..just had to figure out l.I.l. format again with my Droid.


----------



## darkside customs

welcome to 2011 Brian.... HAHAHAHA


----------



## grimreaper69

FINALLY decided on my old school build. Forgot about this one til I started digging around on my project shelf.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> FINALLY decided on my old school build. Forgot about this one til I started digging around on my project shelf.


hell yea man.... that'll be sick bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> hell yea man.... that'll be sick bro!


 still not sure if I wanna chop up a topper for it though.


----------



## grimreaper69

Also did some rearranging in the shop.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn, between Jim and Brian, The work shops are starting to step UP!! LMAO Nice look guys.


----------



## darkside customs

OK, so this is the route Im goin with the 66.... Still needs some work extending the wheelie bars since they are under the bumper right now, but you get the idea. 
And after about an hour of digging through boxes trying to find the pro street wheels and tires, I found a Mustang kit that I forgot I had..... So its gonna get worked on too.


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> OK, so this is the route Im goin with the 66.... Still needs some work extending the wheelie bars since they are under the bumper right now, but you get the idea.
> And after about an hour of digging through boxes trying to find the pro street wheels and tires, I found a Mustang kit that I forgot I had..... So its gonna get worked on too.


 extend the bars with some aluminum tube?! you gonna leave the layed out stance for it too! that looks tight like that! you ever see that orange/purple excab dime bodydropped and pro street?!


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, I remember that S Dime... Im gonna leave it layed out like that too..... 
Also started work on the interior for the Ford C-600 COE....
On a side note....the IPMS show is tomorrow, and Im pissed as hell that I am not gonna be able to go now... Fuckin hate my job and the fact that Im broke as hell right now.... Oh well, whattaya gonna do... Lookin for another job which is a plus to having 4 days off a week.


----------



## brantstevens

brantstevens said:


> hey slammd any chnace i could get 3 sets of dually rims off you complete? pm me bro!


too easy bro jus let us know when your ready an ill pay ya :thumbsup:


----------



## ErickaNjr

hey guy i see u guys are working hard on the cars keep up he good work i will start building soon again....:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

cars are lookn good james, here is a pic of my chevelle wagon i did awhile back.


----------



## dariusmather

Got my 1st model car show. Today and convinced my girl to come hope it goes well wish me luck!


----------



## chevyguy97

good luck homie. and take lots of money.


----------



## dariusmather

chevyguy97 said:


> good luck homie. and take lots of money.


 i did bro ill poast pics of all the 11 cars i got later tonight! only spent 50 bucks total and got some good shit!


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Matt, that Wagon is killer!!


----------



## dariusmather

started my first cab addition and chevyguy97 is doing a chevy dually crew cab for me also but heres my try at mine when he ships it ima build em up side by side 
















kinda rough right now but hey everything starts out that way at some point


----------



## darkside customs

This fucker is just bad ass....


----------



## darkside customs

I havent been much motivated to wanna mess with anything, but I finally decided on wheels for the 510 and started messing with the motor...


----------



## bugs-one

What up fam? Everybody's looking real good up in here. Hopefully I get some building time real soon. Keep up the bad ass work evryone.


----------



## brantstevens

Builds are lookin good fam!

Well i finally got me model table finished, got pictures of me family, cars an other stuff that mean somethin to me under clear plastic. Gunna add some shelves later on for all me tools, but in the meantime i can go back to building!


----------



## chevyguy97

dariusmather said:


> started my first cab addition and chevyguy97 is doing a chevy dually crew cab for me also but heres my try at mine when he ships it ima build em up side by side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda rough right now but hey everything starts out that way at some point


looks good so far. i will post up some pic's of your chevy as soon as i get it together.


----------



## dariusmather

thanks bro i sanded all that shit so its lookin a little better now haha


----------



## chevyguy97

here ya go homie, this is what i got done sofar this morning. i will get some sanding done and then start the bondo session.


----------



## dariusmather

damn bro thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lookin good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lookin good fellas.
Got my first build of the year done.Wow am I slackin'.
































Here's a shot of most of the parts that are going to be used on Dead Mans Hand.








I'm just waiting on airbags from Rollin and diff centre sections from Brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im on it bro...after a good b-day weekend..im ready to mold some shit up


----------



## darkside customs

HOLY SHIT THAT OLDS IS BADASS JEREMY!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

darkside customs said:


> HOLY SHIT THAT OLDS IS BADASS JEREMY!!!!!


X2, really clean. nice work jeremy, it's ok that you have only finished one build sofar this year, caues that's a bad ass ride. love the color.


----------



## dariusmather

heres my crew cab late 80's ford dually got almost all the body work done on the cab and the bed the grey is the thin ass coat of primer it got earlier haha but its smooth as a babies ass lol









































and the bed tubbed


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the comps fellas.
Darius that dually is going to be bad ass.Great job on the sheet metal bed.


----------



## dariusmather

thanks bro!!!!!!! means alot!!! im lovin that cutty my uncle has got a 69 442 hes restoring and im lovin what you did with that one!!! what color is that? 


_*btw does anyone in the fam have 2 extra sets of semi rims and low pro tires!?!?*_


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

dariusmather said:


> thanks bro!!!!!!! means alot!!! im lovin that cutty my uncle has got a 69 442 hes restoring and im lovin what you did with that one!!! what color is that?
> 
> 
> _*btw does anyone in the fam have 2 extra sets of semi rims and low pro tires!?!?*_


No problem homie.Thanx btw.It is metal specks orange from dupli-color.As for the semi rims hit up slammdsonoma he casts resin peterbilt ones with resin streetburner monte tires on them.


----------



## dariusmather

ooo reAlly? i might have to do that are they chromed?


----------



## MKD904

chevyguy97 said:


> here ya go homie, this is what i got done sofar this morning. i will get some sanding done and then start the bondo session.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Aces'N'Eights said:


> No problem homie.Thanx btw.It is metal specks orange from dupli-color.As for the semi rims hit up slammdsonoma he casts resin peterbilt ones with resin streetburner monte tires on them.


You'd have to talk to Brian on that bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

damn darius, your 4-door your working on looks better then the one im building for you, hell your doing a better job then i am. keep up the great work it looks bad ass.

i like that 4-door your working on MKD904.


----------



## dariusmather

chevyguy97 said:


> damn darius, your 4-door your working on looks better then the one im building for you, hell your doing a better job then i am. keep up the great work it looks bad ass.
> 
> i like that 4-door your working on MKD904.


i dont think so bro ill bet the one your building is way cleaner!!!:thumbsup::biggrin: haha mine is okay but i think its good for my first time lol you got my adreas to ship to right bro???? 

lets see more of that dually mkd904???:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i got your address bro. i am going to send the dually back to ya in the same box. here is a little update, it's still kinda ruff, but it's coming along.


----------



## dariusmather

chevyguy97 said:


> yeah i got your address bro. i am going to send the dually back to ya in the same box. here is a little update, it's still kinda ruff, but it's coming along.


lookin damn good bro!!! thanks again!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Builds are lookin good in here fellas. Sorry I dont have anything to show, but workin out in this heat is just kickin my ass to where all I want to do is come home and relax. 

Wat up Juan?!?!  

Jer, that olds is top notch bro. Nice work. 

Darius, Matt, nice work on the duallies fellas. 

Brant, that's a nice little work space. Clean and simple.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn y'all getting down on some duallys for sure. Get r dun! 

On my end, im building again. The 67's glass is going in, had to fix the steering so it moves again...added heater hoses, still got exhaust to run then back together to call it dun....finally.


----------



## chevyguy97

post up some pic's brian.


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> Builds are lookin good in here fellas. Sorry I dont have anything to show, but workin out in this heat is just kickin my ass to where all I want to do is come home and relax.
> 
> Wat up Juan?!?!
> 
> Jer, that olds is top notch bro. Nice work.
> 
> 
> Darius, Matt, nice work on the duallies fellas.
> 
> Brant, that's a nice little work space. Clean and simple.


 What up Scurape? I feel you on the work thing, bro. I'm getting home on weekends now but too damn tired to do anything. But I been feining to build again.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I bet Juan, and Im sure the building bug will bite you soon bro.  Got to get shit straight for yourself and then it will just jump off! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gonna grab some pics here shortly. Then to make a front door for the shop from some birch..add a window..etc, still a lil work in the shop to be done. Otherwise its build time.


----------



## dig_derange

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna grab some pics here shortly. Then to make a front door for the shop from some birch..add a window..etc, still a lil work in the shop to be done. Otherwise its build time.


word up man, good to see you back!


----------



## grimreaper69

Put in some work on the LB today. Just gotta get some dizzy's, battery cable and other wiring.


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> Builds are lookin good in here fellas. Sorry I dont have anything to show, but workin out in this heat is just kickin my ass to where all I want to do is come home and relax.
> 
> Wat up Juan?!?!
> 
> Jer, that olds is top notch bro. Nice work.
> 
> Darius, Matt, nice work on the duallies fellas.
> 
> Brant, that's a nice little work space. Clean and simple.





bugs-one said:


> What up Scurape? I feel you on the work thing, bro. I'm getting home on weekends now but too damn tired to do anything. But I been feining to build again.


That's true, bro.


----------



## bugs-one

What up, Brian?


----------



## hocknberry

james...where you at on the pathy?! not to rush you, cuz im still looking through box's and still need to hit hobby town!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

#2 down for the year.


----------



## dariusmather

Aces'N'Eights said:


> #2 down for the year.


damn that thing is mean good work bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx Darius,I appreciate that bro.


----------



## dariusmather

Your welcome bro that thing it bad ass you deserve some props! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

lookn good jermey, bust'n um out now. 2 so far. looks killer man


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> james...where you at on the pathy?! not to rush you, cuz im still looking through box's and still need to hit hobby town!


 Still messing with it bro. Ill get it ready to ship out here soon....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I see ya over there Juan.. what's hopping ova thurr? Im indecisive as far as if I should keep going on the 1/20 ranger project or go on with transformer. Darin your a sick ass motherfucker man, LUGK has a ride on with transformer with darin's hydraulic pumps..hand made and holy shit are they fuckin sick. Your definitely getting whatever ya need man, ill get pics of these plus the ones we also decided to cast up.. oh yeah u heard that right. Lol


----------



## customcoupe68

nice build


----------



## SlammdSonoma

finally some pics of the 67 in the partly cloudy sun today. I do have to add exhaust still but i dont have any alclad in color. heres what it looks like all sparkly.









































































p/e on the hat from the 67 p/e kit. digs lowrider decals. also fixed the missing piece of foil on pass. side.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

also got these from darin.. from LUGK for Transformer and for casting up..to save him some time hand building em. (believe me hes got some time in these suckers guys)


----------



## darkside customs

Impala came out sick Brian, and those pumps are damn nice!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

'ppreciate it man, was about to conisder it hopeless to get it done but my adopted brother from another mother ronnie came thru with glass and parts for another one. Appreciate that big homie!


----------



## dfwr83

SlammdSonoma said:


> also got these from darin.. from LUGK for Transformer and for casting up..to save him some time hand building em. (believe me hes got some time in these suckers guys)


thanx bro'...each pump wit da blk wires take me bout 2 to 2 1/2 hrs to finish. an a 1 1/2 for da hard lines...da part dat take da longest r lining up da holes for da pins. as well as cuttin an fixin da brass tubes...

glad u like it bro'...let me know wen u send off da stuff i ordered. unless u wanna cast some pumps up an ship everything at once...jus let me know. thanx bro'...


----------



## chevyguy97

that impala is sick brian, and the interior is clean as hell, man good job on that. love'n the stripe down the middle and sides of the car. some clean ass work bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

been doing a little work on darius' chevy dually, i still need to clean some lines up a little, but it's coming along pretty good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks matt. Keeping that white clean is the hardest part on that imp...but that's one done....next!

And lines look great on that dually matt.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good Fellas. Got the first color on yesterday, gonna wet sand, then probably shoot another color.










Also put in some more work on the tow pig... Just gotta get some of them damn Dually rims from the pete, and the Monte tires.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Progress at a crawl on my Blazer build.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Progress at a crawl on my Blazer build.


man.. you're gonna have to stretch them fenders into a cowl hood that'll match to tuck them big rollers! and change that aive! i dont want to go "fuck myself" :happysad:


----------



## richphotos

Good shit in here, the color on the escalade looks real good scur, and damn them rims big on that blazer! should be interesting


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> man.. you're gonna have to stretch them fenders into a cowl hood that'll match to tuck them big rollers! and change that aive! i dont want to go "fuck myself" :happysad:


Still not sure on those wheels. Those were just the ones on my table that i was using on my fullsize build.


----------



## chevyguy97

blazer looks killer, i need to get back on mine, i got a 4-door blazer layed out that i need to finish.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks Richard! 

Hey guys, I got a blazer for sale  Or trade. Extreme skirting, just needs to be finished. Lost interest in it. :biggrin: Pics in my for sale thread up in the classifieds


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a little somethin today. Resin Alcoas.



















I'm not using them on this truck, got a better set planned for this one.


----------



## darkside customs

Felllas puttin in some work. James, those resin alcoas are sick bro. 
On another note.... when it rains it pours.... Ended up in the ER yesterday afternoon and didnt leave til almost midnite.... I was having probs breathing, after doing a cat scan, an EKG, chest xrays and a fucking ultra sound on my legs to check for clotting....turned out I had a major asthma attack. Im gonna be resting up most of the day today and tomorrow.... And now I cant smoke no more.... :angry::tears: So I got 3 inhalers, and after starting using it I been coughing up all sorts of shit....
Thanks [email protected], and my other big homie biggdogg323 aka Frank for chatting with me last nite.... Jeff, my girl was still bitchin at me this morning for postin those pics of the xray room on facebook....lmao


----------



## dariusmather

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Richard!
> 
> Hey guys, I got a blazer for sale  Or trade. Extreme skirting, just needs to be finished. Lost interest in it. :biggrin: Pics in my for sale thread up in the classifieds


 Damn bro can I get a set for trade?


----------



## dariusmather

Sorry meant to quote grim lol, dark side hope ya get better bro


----------



## brantstevens

Hope you get better soon bro!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Felllas puttin in some work. James, those resin alcoas are sick bro.
> On another note.... when it rains it pours.... Ended up in the ER yesterday afternoon and didnt leave til almost midnite.... I was having probs breathing, after doing a cat scan, an EKG, chest xrays and a fucking ultra sound on my legs to check for clotting....turned out I had a major asthma attack. Im gonna be resting up most of the day today and tomorrow.... And now I cant smoke no more.... :angry::tears: So I got 3 inhalers, and after starting using it I been coughing up all sorts of shit....
> Thanks [email protected], and my other big homie biggdogg323 aka Frank for chatting with me last nite.... Jeff, my girl was still bitchin at me this morning for postin those pics of the xray room on facebook....lmao


WTF!?! I never saw any posts on this........ :| You alright now?


----------



## OFDatTX

darkside customs said:


> Felllas puttin in some work. James, those resin alcoas are sick bro.
> On another note.... when it rains it pours.... Ended up in the ER yesterday afternoon and didnt leave til almost midnite.... I was having probs breathing, after doing a cat scan, an EKG, chest xrays and a fucking ultra sound on my legs to check for clotting....turned out I had a major asthma attack. Im gonna be resting up most of the day today and tomorrow.... And now I cant smoke no more.... :angry::tears: So I got 3 inhalers, and after starting using it I been coughing up all sorts of shit....
> Thanks [email protected], and my other big homie biggdogg323 aka Frank for chatting with me last nite.... Jeff, my girl was still bitchin at me this morning for postin those pics of the xray room on facebook....lmao


that sucks to hear that bro. hope u doin well know tho.


----------



## darkside customs

thanks fellas. Im still not well but itll take sum time. On top of this my computer crashed. Fml


----------



## grimreaper69

Shit bro, just take it easy and stay inside with some a/c (if ya got it). I know the heat can be harsh on asthma.


----------



## darkside customs

thanks man. No ac but i got a cool spot in the house with a nice fan


----------



## chevyguy97

Hope ya get to feeling better soon james.


----------



## grimreaper69

Shaved trim and got it in primer. Forgot to shave the badges behind the doors so I gotta do that and shoot another coat of primer.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good J!! Been kinda dead in here. Nice to see some work going on! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, still building occasionally. Honestly, had the last 2 days off, coulda got a LOT more done, but the ADD is kickin in. Lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> Yeah, still building occasionally. Honestly, had the last 2 days off, coulda got a LOT more done, but the ADD is kickin in. Lol


I hear ya on that... I have 5 kids bothering me at once to say "no build time for you!" LOL But it's cool. You still got the snap chevy? If so, I'll take it. I want the topper, and the boys could use a kit to build. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Yup, still got it. Pm me.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pm sent


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> Hope ya get to feeling better soon james.


Thanks Matt....


grimreaper69 said:


> Shaved trim and got it in primer. Forgot to shave the badges behind the doors so I gotta do that and shoot another coat of primer.


Thats badass!!


----------



## customcoupe68

nice body work. sittin nice and level


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Good lookin work in this thread fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97

HAY DARIUS don't worry bro i have not forgot about your chevy dually, i have a few lines i would like to clean up onit first before i send it to ya, but i should have some progress up in a couple of days or so. just hang in there bro. i gotch ya.


----------



## grimreaper69

Ordered some dizzy's today, so I should be in business in a few days.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Been layin low here, can't mold up anything til the weekend..so hang on a ll bit longer jeremy..and the few others im working on. Dig I came across ur order and Jakes box to be sent out. Joe I have grille made up and ready to be put in your box along with a Datsun tailgate and a vette kit. Toniosecen..got the tanks and comps pippin oh left and right... anyone else need sumthin?? Alex im in the process of making another batch of semi rims for u and Darius..I believe and also our aussie boys need a set. Hack shack is on spot and taking names guys.. get in line! Lmao.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And typing from this phone sucks ass..


----------



## dariusmather

hey fam got some work done on my el comino (the path) 

















the frame









rear axel (chrome paint is fuckin the shit lol









and im trying to make the hydraulic set up as "real" as possible ive been lookin all over the internet and talkin to my dad and this is all i have at the moment


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good in here fellas..... What's the price on them Semi rims Brian. I need a couple of sets. One for the tow pig, Im workin on now.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Got some work done on my build off truck.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Got some work done on my build off truck.


That's looking Great Jer!! But one question, how are you going to get the off set axle to work?? :dunno: 



Just kiddin foo!! :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

square body is lookn good, any idea's on color yet????


----------



## dariusmather

hey fam made some progress on my elco more in my thread









hope yall like it


----------



## bugs-one

Looks real good, darius. Looks like something you'd see rolling down here in Cali.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Scur-rape-init said:


> That's looking Great Jer!! But one question, how are you going to get the off set axle to work?? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> Just kiddin foo!! :roflmao:


Thanx bro.yeah that happened right as I snapped the photo.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

chevyguy97 said:


> square body is lookn good, any idea's on color yet????


Thanx bro.it's either going to be either candy red or candy blue depending on what the skulls look better under.


----------



## dig_derange

SlammdSonoma said:


> Been layin low here, can't mold up anything til the weekend..so hang on a ll bit longer jeremy..and the few others im working on. Dig I came across ur order and Jakes box to be sent out. Joe I have grille made up and ready to be put in your box along with a Datsun tailgate and a vette kit. Toniosecen..got the tanks and comps pippin oh left and right... anyone else need sumthin?? Alex im in the process of making another batch of semi rims for u and Darius..I believe and also our aussie boys need a set. Hack shack is on spot and taking names guys.. get in line! Lmao.


:thumbsup:thanks homie!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

dariusmather said:


> hey fam made some progress on my elco more in my thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope yall like it


Man that makes me miss my Elky ! Nice build bro !


----------



## dariusmather

damn thanks bro i just finished this 2 mins ago ill have pics up asap


----------



## darkside customs

i really hate to say this, but due to some unexpected health results i am goin to have to give my prez status to jeremy. Im real sorry but this is something that was a shock to me. If anyone wants to hit me up feel free to 619 415 7913. Its been a trip guys. Be easy. James


----------



## dariusmather

dAmn bro really???? i hope you get better you got txting?


----------



## darkside customs

yup


----------



## Scur-rape-init

You still gonna be around James?


----------



## chevyguy97

i will call ya later james, i see where you tried to call me last night but i was out.


----------



## darkside customs

ok matt. Thanks bro


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn James, hope you get better bro. You got my #, text if ya want. If I don't answer you its cuz I'm at work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Wtf...well shit imma call u in a sec,..

Anyone got a reared to a 69 charger? Maybe a 70. Lol..that's what im building is a 70 to match my dads plum crazy purple 440 R/T. Got the 68 to match the 70 front grille but need the taillights of a 69 to get it all there... get at me guys.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*WHAT'S GOOD DRAG LOW FAM!!!!!!I HAVEN'T BEEN POSTING ANYTHING ON HERE ON L.I.L. BUT ILL BEEN POSTING ON FACEBOOK BUT IM BACK...I HOPE EVERYONE BEEN DOING GOOD *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

darkside customs said:


> i really hate to say this, but due to some unexpected health results i am goin to have to give my prez status to jeremy. Im real sorry but this is something that was a shock to me. If anyone wants to hit me up feel free to 619 415 7913. Its been a trip guys. Be easy. James


 ill hit you up later man...hope you get better


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> i really hate to say this, but due to some unexpected health results i am goin to have to give my prez status to jeremy. Im real sorry but this is something that was a shock to me. If anyone wants to hit me up feel free to 619 415 7913. Its been a trip guys. Be easy. James


I know i'm not on here much but what the hell is going on?


----------



## darkside customs

thanks watson. Scott hit me up and ill let u know whats goin on


----------



## grimreaper69

Possible grille for the LB Chevy (El Diablo).


----------



## darkside customs

thats nice bro


----------



## grimreaper69

In color, still needs clear. Dizzy's should be here tomorrow then I can do up the engine, then its onto interior. Might have this one done Tuesday or Wednesday (2 days off work).


----------



## chevyguy97

grille looks good homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn thats lookin good grim. like that grille too.

Last night as some of yall got a text from me showing that i do still slang paint... heres my proof to the rest of you guys. This was gonna be my paint buildoff contendee but im pulling out of that buildoff to finish up this 69 galaxie.









































colors are as followed: grey filler primer, Black Gold-Nova orange Metallic, Black Gold- Tangelo pearl, Black Gold- kandy tangerine, and folk art high gloss clear. I finally got to lay paint and damn did i impress myself..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and probably bigger rims around the 23" mark..


----------



## bugs-one

You getting down with the paint, brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ehh just a small bit of it.


----------



## dariusmather

_*more pics in my thread*_

got the elco done









dually primed and semi wheels


----------



## hocknberry

dariusmather said:


> _*more pics in my thread*_
> 
> got the elco done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dually primed and semi wheels


nice!! where'd you rob the semi wheels from?! i been on the look out for lil toy semi's but either new toys are to much for me to buy for a set of wheels or flea market and garage sale toys are beat up and the chrome is junked!!


----------



## dariusmather

got em off a jada toys international 440 flat bed on clearence for $13
just like this lots of useable shit to the entire dimond plate strip of the bed is plastic i plan to use i on somethin here soon

if you go here itll show you a pic i got mine from Target
http://www.toywonders.com/productca...-Flat-Bed-1-24-White-Blue-92243BU-95p9317.htm


----------



## darkside customs

nice work fellas


----------



## chevyguy97

damn brian that paint is killer man, good job.
that dually is lookn nice darius, you did a great job on that 4-door. that elco is clean too. keep up the killer work bro. im will kinda be busy for the next couple of day, but im almost done with your chevy dually. got a little sanding, and one more shot of primer and i think it will be done.


----------



## grimreaper69

Still a little more work to do on the interior.


----------



## dariusmather

Looking damn good bro nice work


----------



## Mr lowrider305

darkside customs said:


> thanks watson. Scott hit me up and ill let u know whats goin on


I textd you homie maybe you was sleeping...hope you feeling better


----------



## darkside customs

I never got it bro... try again....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good in here guys! Nice work.


----------



## chevyguy97

grimreaper69 said:


> Still a little more work to do on the interior.


damn that is clean homie, nice work.


----------



## brantstevens

Im still building guys, jus waitin for some decent weather to come round so i can paint a few things, but in the meantime ive jus been doin some small little things here an there, not really worth an update.

Darius that dually is lookin sick bro an that elco came clean as!
Chevyguy the general lee looks awesome! Gunna be a bad ass build when finished!
Grim the truck looks sick, i really like the colour!
Slammd thats nice paintwork right there bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

Dizzy's came in today.


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## customcoupe68

grimreaper69 said:


> Dizzy's came in today.


 
:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Got my 429 for my 69 galaxiewired up..with wire looms etc.. those are easy as heck to put on now.


----------



## grimreaper69

Found some decals from the Revell 64, tryin to decide if I wanna use a few of them on this truck.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> _*more pics in my thread*_
> 
> 
> 
> dually primed and semi wheels


 Im in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I been trying to get a dully for a long time now...I cant find no Chevy trucks tho only the ford trucks


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Dizzy's came in today.


 nice


----------



## Scur-rape-init

who makes the distributors Jim?? 


I know they cost a pretty bean, but I've been makin my own. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

Prestons car parts (ebay) they're $25 and some change shipped.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Prestons car parts (ebay) *they're $25 and some change shipped*.


$25 for a distributor?! scaledreams and partsbyparks has em for about 90% cheaper! thats some crazyness!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> $25 for a distributor?! scaledreams and partsbyparks has em for about 90% cheaper! thats some crazyness!!


I think he was saying that was for the lot.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> I think he was saying that was for the lot.


whew!! ok then thats reasonable! guess i should read better or put on some glasses i dont think i need!! :happysad:


----------



## dariusmather

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Im in loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee I been trying to get a dully for a long time now...I cant find no Chevy trucks tho only the ford trucks


thanks bro you mean you cant find the fords right because the chevys are all over ebay bro type in chevy promo and there will be thousands of em lol the fords like mine are another story i got 2 of em from a show one unbuilt and one all built for 10$ i made it a crew cab tho haha


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> $25 for a distributor?! scaledreams and partsbyparks has em for about 90% cheaper! thats some crazyness!!


Yeah bro, what scott said, 9 dizzy's for $25. I'm not a COMPLETE idiot. LMAO


Got a few small details to finish up then she's done.


























Billet aluminum caps ( BMF and a red sharpie)


----------



## chevyguy97

truck is look'n good grim.


----------



## dariusmather

Nice! I like that grill on there to what did you use for mesh?


----------



## chevyguy97

Just finished this one up this morning, more pics in my room.


----------



## dariusmather

chevyguy97 said:


> Just finished this one up this morning, more pics in my room.


Looks damn good!


----------



## grimreaper69

dariusmather said:


> Nice! I like that grill on there to what did you use for mesh?


It's some aluminum I got from Scott (mayhemkustomz) a while back.


----------



## grimreaper69

#4 for 2011 DONE


----------



## chevyguy97

truck looks good man. nice work.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Just finished this one up this morning, more pics in my room.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather

truck looks damn good grim and the general turned out wicked!!!

heres a new project on my bench its a 78 camaro that started like this









and i turned it into this

































hope the fam likes it!!! its still got a long road to the end


----------



## MKD904

Sick. I like it. Deff different.


----------



## dariusmather

thanks bro! thats what im goin for i wanna bring it to a show and have people keep looking at it and try to figure out what it is and what i did


----------



## chevyguy97

it's sick, it's going to be wild when ya get it done, should be cool to carry it to some shows.


----------



## hocknberry

hope the fam likes it!!! its still got a long road to the end[/QUOTE]

thats cool as hell!! here's a 1: that started life as 1 49 mercury and ended up in a rat rod type truck!! FRESH FROM COLORADO BABY!!


----------



## dariusmather

Thanks bro!!!! That thing is bad ass!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

dariusmather said:


> Nice! I like that grill on there to what did you use for mesh?





grimreaper69 said:


> It's some aluminum I got from Scott (mayhemkustomz) a while back.


From SCOTT?!?!?! Hey Jim, I got the pick up today!! Thanks bro!

Darius if you want some, I have some more. It's also the same stuff DLOStyles used on the Rig he's building.  I got plenty for the Fam if anyone else needs some too! 



MKD904 said:


> Sick. I like it. Deff different.


x2 I agree with Mike... that is DIFFERENT... and different is good.  Nice work bro.


----------



## hocknberry

REALYY?! i could use some of the grill goodies!! also....VANCE...dont you have that white/blue cutty? or did it sell?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> REALYY?! i could use some of the grill goodies!! also....VANCE...dont you have that white/blue cutty? or did it sell?!


Sold B.  Like I said, I got plenty. Still on Ash st. right Joe??


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> From SCOTT?!?!?! Hey Jim, I got the pick up today!! Thanks bro!
> 
> Darius if you want some, I have some more. It's also the same stuff DLOStyles used on the Rig he's building.  I got plenty for the Fam if anyone else needs some too!
> 
> x2 I agree with Mike... that is DIFFERENT... and different is good.  Nice work bro.


Or did I get it from you??? :dunno: its been so long ago I can't remember. Lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Meh, doesnt matter. LOL!  Just bustin ya balls!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I've used some of that stuff.. they sell it as a upholder here..I've used on my chevy truck front end barbeque trailer thingamagig I built a few years back. Good stuff


----------



## grimreaper69

This one came in this morning, so it'll be the next on the bench. "Blue Ouija".


----------



## dig_derange

dariusmather said:


> truck looks damn good grim and the general turned out wicked!!!
> 
> heres a new project on my bench its a 78 camaro that started like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i turned it into this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope the fam likes it!!! its still got a long road to the end


 hell to the yeah!!!


----------



## INTHABLOOD

grimreaper69 said:


> This one came in this morning, so it'll be the next on the bench. "Blue Oujia".


what wheels are these?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So Guys I haven't been around for awhile, been busy finishing school and working all the time, I didn't have much time to build. Well now thats changed so I thought I would post something. Sorry to hear about whats going on around here though. But anyways I just finished up this kit guys. It's revell's 91 Syclone, which is based on the s10. It's box stock, because that is the way I would own one. I returned my new camera because I didn't like it so I am back to using the old one for now! 

These trucks are extremely rare, with only 2998 being made. It's based on the GMC s15. They have a 4.3l v6 that is common in many Gm trucks. But It features a Mitsubishi Turbo with AWD that had 270hp and powered the truck from 0-60 in under 5 seconds. This is My DREAM car, and with prices rising everyday on these and typhoons, I'll probably miss out, but I can dream haha.

I had a good time with this build and I hope you like it!



































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks REAL good Jared! Nice work bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## dariusmather

Clean!!!!!! Good job


----------



## grimreaper69

INTHABLOOD said:


> what wheels are these?


 Aoshima Varianza F25


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Sold B.  Like I said, I got plenty. Still on Ash st. right Joe??


yes sir!! ash street is my home and hood! effin muther effer!! i wanted that cutty!! what it go for?! PM is ok!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> yes sir!! ash street is my home and hood! effin muther effer!! i wanted that cutty!! what it go for?! PM is ok!


I got lots more stuff in my sale thead up in the classifieds bro.  But you gotta hurry, cause the good stuff is moving fast :roflmao: I'll get you some mesh here as quick as I can.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!!!!!!!!! alot of sick work in here... wish I was able to build.... that camaro rat rod is sick as fuck and Matt did a great job on the General Lee, Grim, your truck came out nice.....and Jared, the Syclone came out real nice brother.....


----------



## grimreaper69

grimreaper69 said:


> This one came in this morning, so it'll be the next on the bench. "Blue Ouija".


Alright, since this truck really don't look right with this stance, I ordered some supplies so I can notch my first truck. Building will commence when stuff arrives.


----------



## dariusmather

darkside customs said:


> Damn!!!!!!!!! alot of sick work in here... wish I was able to build.... that camaro rat rod is sick as fuck and Matt did a great job on the General Lee, Grim, your truck came out nice.....and Jared, the Syclone came out real nice brother.....


 haha thanks bro my camaro is gonna be a showrod when done gold with white rally stripes i hope


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> thanks bro you mean you cant find the fords right because the chevys are all over ebay bro type in chevy promo and there will be thousands of em lol the fords like mine are another story i got 2 of em from a show one unbuilt and one all built for 10$ i made it a crew cab tho haha


 thanks fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ok..so why is canada having a strike on the post offices? I can't sent shit up to jeremy cuz of it. My mom was sending out my sold caddy promo to a guy up there and found out she couldn't.... wtf is goin on up there guys?


----------



## chevyguy97

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> So Guys I haven't been around for awhile, been busy finishing school and working all the time, I didn't have much time to build. Well now thats changed so I thought I would post something. Sorry to hear about whats going on around here though. But anyways I just finished up this kit guys. It's revell's 91 Syclone, which is based on the s10. It's box stock, because that is the way I would own one. I returned my new camera because I didn't like it so I am back to using the old one for now!
> 
> These trucks are extremely rare, with only 2998 being made. It's based on the GMC s15. They have a 4.3l v6 that is common in many Gm trucks. But It features a Mitsubishi Turbo with AWD that had 270hp and powered the truck from 0-60 in under 5 seconds. This is My DREAM car, and with prices rising everyday on these and typhoons, I'll probably miss out, but I can dream haha.
> 
> I had a good time with this build and I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


First let me say damn you did a nice job on building a clean syclone, but i wanted to tell you that this truck had 390 hp, and 440lbs of torce, at all 4 wheels, these are really fast and rare. i always wanted one too, there are two of them in a town not too far from me, wait till you get to ride in one, WOW, i have owned old body S-10's for the past 12 years, and none of them run like a syclone. also it will out run a first gen lightning, and a whole lot of other cars too. build looks good homie keep up the killer work.


----------



## base905

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ok..so why is canada having a strike on the post offices? I can't sent shit up to jeremy cuz of it. My mom was sending out my sold caddy promo to a guy up there and found out she couldn't.... wtf is goin on up there guys?


there is a strike going on right now with canada post, they work every other day, so mondays, wednesdays, and fridays, but it shouldnt last to much longer, there might be more info up on their site:dunno:


----------



## chevyguy97

Well now that im done with the General lee, i desided to get Project OldSkool back out and finish it, i got the graphic's onit this morning, i need to clear the truck, then onto the flocking inside the bed, i going to be useing purple flocking for inside the bed and cab. hope to have this one finished up soon.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ok..so why is canada having a strike on the post offices? I can't sent shit up to jeremy cuz of it. My mom was sending out my sold caddy promo to a guy up there and found out she couldn't.... wtf is goin on up there guys?


Like Base905 said they're on strike except here it is all week and who know when it will be over.Plus when the parts get here they get here.I can work on other areas of the truck until then.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey thanks guys for the comments on my Syclone. The builds are looking great in here! I love that s10 chevyguy. I'm not here to argue, but your hp/torque numbers are way off from the factory posted numbers. What I posted was right. BUT there has been rumors that you can push over 300 from these engines stock, and that maybe where your numbers are coming from. But those are just rumors. I stated factory numbers. They might make more but everywhere the facts are posted it says 280hp/350ft. No hard feelings man, just saying. 

Copy and pasted from here: http://www.syty.org/old/faq.html

Type: V6
Disp.: 262 C.I. (4.3L)
Horsepower: 280 BHP @ 4400 (Syclone) 285 BHP @4400 (Typhoon)
Torque: 350 lb-ft @ 3600 (Syclone) 350 lb-ft @ 3600 (Typhoon)
RPO: LB4
Bore: 4.00
Stroke: 3.48
Comp. Ratio: 8.35:1
Firing Order: 1-6-5-4-3-2
Oil Pres. (Min) 6 [email protected] 1000 RPM, 18 [email protected] 2000 RPM, 24 [email protected] 4000 RPM

But anyways here is what I'm working on for my build off on my forum:

Starting with the AMT 3100 chevy truck. I'll let the pics speak for themselves!


























Now here is what I have done. I chopped the top off, and I chopped and leaned the windshield posts to make it look a bit lower. More coming soon!


















Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

maybe i did read that wrong on the hp/torque thing, i was looking at that after i posted that and thought maybe im a little off on that, it's 290/330 is maybe what im thinking, lol, but it don't matter, that is still one bad ass little truck, and i for one would love to have one, but i want an X-cab one and they don't make it. but the typhoon would work perfect for me, i tried to buy a wrecked one once, it was hit pretty hard in the rear, but i did not care, i still wanted it, but they would not sale it and as far as i know it's still sitting in his yard wrecked it's a shame. O'well you still did a good job on the model, and that 50 chevy is sick.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Yea there is a guy on the sy/Ty forum building a extended cab Syclone, looks awesome so far! People think these trucks are made of GOLD when they are beat to crap, or are wrecked, but in reality they're not. But they still have some good value. 

Remember cash for clunkers??? Well some idiot traded a Syclone in for it. He said he couldn't even sell it for $500 on craigslist. Complete BS right there, because I would of bought it! There was also a typhoon clunkered!

I love all mini trucks and especially s-series, but I love the Sy/Ty the most.


----------



## chevyguy97

that's all i own is S-10's i got 3 old body x-cabs 2 old body reg cabs, and 2 new body x-cabs. so yeah i loves me some S-10 lol--well i only have one reg cab old body, i just crushed one of the reg cabs today. it was bagged and bodied, but i crushed it. it was just a cab and frame, and the frame was junk so i crushed it today.


----------



## chevyguy97

lol there is a syclone on barrett-jackson selling right now. lets see what it goes for.-----------less then 8,000 miles onit.----------------all factory --------------one of the best looking one's ive seen in a min,------------------DAMN $14,000 hell yeah there still holding there value.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Damn was it on tv? I must of missed it. But yea I own a 99 Noma and it's cool. I plan on dropping it sometime, might even bag it down the road. One thing I hate about these trucks is everyone takes a good truck, cuts the crap out of it and it ain't savable. Down the road if my dad gets a new ride before I move out it will be 100% mine, and then I can do what I want with it!


----------



## chevyguy97

im driving a 96 x-cab rite now, i just got the x-cab reskined, and put the new bed onit, this is project KING SNAKE. im painting it flat black, with MT. clear over it. 99 front bumper going onit, sport mirrors, and im still not sure on the wheels, i got the black 16's thats onit, but i also have a set of chrome 20's that i could put onit, but i think im going to stay with the black wheels, caues im going for the murdered out look. but this is how it's going to look untill i get time to paint it. lol--it's just my daily driver and i work outa it so im in no hurry to paint it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Wish I had the money and time to work on my bagged. Truck..just isn't in the cards..

Ill have pics up of the 69 galaxie tommorow.. I calling it project sunkist. Orange crush was my 1/20 truck..so can't use that one..lol. I did a trick with white thread and an orange perm marker to get some piping for the seats to match...ull have to wait n see..less u text me for pics lol


----------



## grimreaper69

While I'm waitin on supplies for the stepside I figured i'd do a quick build.










Gotta lower the rear a little yet.


----------



## dariusmather

slam that touras!!! bag it with a big ass v8!!! haha


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:wave: What's new fellas?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> :wave: What's new fellas?


:wave: where the hell you been!!?


----------



## dariusmather

MayhemKustomz said:


> :wave: What's new fellas?


well i got a mohawk today, also fixed my 91 sonoma, i hope, and learned how to make a fiberglass speaker box wit my dad, model car wise i did the whole front suspension on my ford dually and started the rear control arms... also ordered a chevy 1500 stepside kit and a resin cowl hood for it off ebay for $30 should be here in the next week how bout you bro and the rest of the fam???


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nothin new here. Got tired of looking at my blazer build so i put it away. Diggin through all this other shit looking for something different to build. Something out of my norm. Maybe another Muscle car.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I hear that Scott. I actually put down my builds all together right now. Helping my boys build theirs. Kinda nice. No real pressure on me. and I get to enjoy watching them do it!!

My oldest is doing a 70 chevelle, middle boy is doing a corvette and youngest boy is doing a silverado. All of them wanted flame jobs, so I cut out the stencils and then went to work.. pics up in my build thread in a few.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*Glue fuckd up the driver side!!!!fuck it tho
*


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> While I'm waitin on supplies for the stepside I figured i'd do a quick build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta lower the rear a little yet.


no bullshittin....i have a limo taurus i never finished!! i didnt know this kit survived?!


----------



## dariusmather

theres one on ebay fo lie 15 bucks i think haha


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *Glue fuckd up the driver side!!!!fuck it tho
> *


Right on!, Really diggin taht blue on the monte!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> no bullshittin....i have a limo taurus i never finished!! i didnt know this kit survived?!


POST SOME PIX OF IT:yes:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Right on!, Really diggin taht blue on the monte!


Thanks man....im sanding the expo down now doing it over


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> While I'm waitin on supplies for the stepside I figured i'd do a quick build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta lower the rear a little yet.


oh fuck someone else has one of those retarded kits... i got one for around $9 bux at the shop i go to.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

posting pics of Project sunkist...for the second time... if this god damn computer will fuckin quit actin up...RRRRR
















































(flash on with the next two..color change)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

and the last 10 pics i took of it..

















































































i got some of the BMF on it today from the old sheet that Markie D gave me for his 57 build..the good BMF! engine has wire looms on it. Seats..haha i took some white thread ( this is my moms idea on it) and cut out pieces that will be used, find the right color sharpie perm marker and color it whatever color u wish to get this same effect. thats all i did and now i got orange piping that matches my car. Wheels are 23" vantages with a lip cut for em from the back of the wheel


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Quick test hood.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Builds are looking great guys!

Yes I am keeping the straight six!










































Thanks for looking.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If anyone picks up the new model car magazine...every page has someone from layitlow in it...damn the talent.


----------



## chevyguy97

damn brian that car is clean as hell,
that hood looks good aces, love that color.
nice job on the chevy truck bowtie.
builds are look'n good guys keep up the killer work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I didn't mean for it to... ill go rub some mud in it..lmao. just another quick clean build to get me going in the new shop..
that's what kind of builds I intend on producing from now on..new shop means I need to step up my game to play with the big boys in here on all levels.


----------



## tunzafun

SlammdSonoma said:


> posting pics of Project sunkist...for the second time... if this god damn computer will fuckin quit actin up...RRRRR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (flash on with the next two..color change)


Bro this is fuckin sick! Perfect stance and LOVE those wheels!'where'd u get em?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Rick @ scaledreams sales em... but not with those one off lips. I cut those from the backside of the rim.. they have a awesome outer lip on the rear of these rims that make em work out.


----------



## chevyguy97

started on the flocking for the bed. purple with the white is old skool as i could come up with lol


----------



## Tonioseven

Lookin' good up in here fellas!!


----------



## darkside customs

That looks really good Matt.... Brian cant wait to see the Galaxy done.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Was gonna do some more bmf to it but I worked on the shop more with Captn. Got a door frame now. Lol. The galaxy will be done soon nuff


----------



## hocknberry

716 LAYIN LOW said:


> POST SOME PIX OF IT:yes:


yezsir!!
























thought i was bullshittin huh! LOL


----------



## darkside customs

You need to finish that... That would look killer tubbed out and slammed on some 20's.....


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> You need to finish that... That would look killer tubbed out and slammed on some 20's.....


man, i bought that in a parts box in 94, worked it a lil, primed...sitting ever since!


----------



## chevyguy97

darkside customs said:


> You need to finish that... That would look killer tubbed out and slammed on some 20's.....


X2 For sure


----------



## bugs-one

A tore-ass limo!? I've seen it all.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

lol @ Juan. I agree bro. I've seen it all now! Joe,you need to finish that bitch. Just so you can say you have a completed one :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

bugs-one said:


> A tore-ass limo!? I've seen it all.


lol!! yah it is ugly! but all in fair game....i didnt start it! just another piece in my collection to finish!


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> lol @ Juan. I agree bro. I've seen it all now! Joe,you need to finish that bitch. Just so you can say you have a completed one :roflmao:


body dropped and bagged like a mini trucker would!! LOL


----------



## pina's LRM replica

nice work up in here homies!:thumbsup::nicoderm::420::420:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

hocknberry said:


> yezsir!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought i was bullshittin huh! LOL


not for a min did i think you was bullshitttin bro...i just wanted to see it..:thumbsup: looks sweet!


----------



## darkside customs

Just wanted to update you guys with some stuff.... Im actuallyfeeling alot better.... I will be going back to work next weekend just for 1 or 2 days for now.... And Im gonna get to the bench today and do a little something.... Ill get some pics up later on today.... Im still gonna have Jeremy run things.... just cuz I been sick and havent put shit in on building.... I feel its only fair.... But Im still gonna be puttin in my 2 cents here and there.... and givin props where props are due... you guys are doin some sick ass work in here and Im proud to be a part of this crew....


----------



## grimreaper69

Started cuttin.


----------



## MKD904

Really like those rims, which ones are they?


----------



## grimreaper69

MKD904 said:


> Really like those rims, which ones are they?


----------



## richphotos

that truck is going to be awesome!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Started cuttin.


 nice


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Now that's coming along... and those rims set that truck off


----------



## tunzafun

grimreaper69 said:


> Started cuttin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i442.photobucket.com/albums/qq143/grimreaper79/IMG_20110629_160137.jpg[/
> IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> Awesome start bro! Those cuts in the bed are perfect!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks fellas. This is my first so I'm not EXACTLY sure how to go about it, but I'm gonna give it a shot. Only doin the back half. I'm using 3/16 tube. I started with 1/4 header panel. For extra strength I drilled out for 3/32 alum tube, which some 1/8 square tube will slip over, then the 3/16 square tube will slip over that.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MKD904 said:


> Really like those rims, which ones are they?


x2 They are bad ass!!


richphotos said:


> that truck is going to be awesome!


x2


grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks fellas. This is my first so I'm not EXACTLY sure how to go about it, but I'm gonna give it a shot. Only doin the back half. I'm using 3/16 tube. I started with 1/4 header panel. For extra strength I drilled out for 3/32 alum tube, which some 1/8 square tube will slip over, then the 3/16 square tube will slip over that.


Looks damn good James!!


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks fellas. This is my first so I'm not EXACTLY sure how to go about it, but I'm gonna give it a shot. Only doin the back half. I'm using 3/16 tube. I started with 1/4 header panel. For extra strength I drilled out for 3/32 alum tube, which some 1/8 square tube will slip over, then the 3/16 square tube will slip over that.


 for doing the back half only you need a good support! thats a good idea!! looks good!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin sik fellas.
Brian,the postal service has gone back to work as of yesterday so send the parts up when you can.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's the basic structure for the rear. Remember, this is my first, so be nice. Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks just like a hilux reared to me..looks badass to me james


----------



## grimreaper69

That's basically what I'm using for reference right now, but I'll be adding my own lil touches to it.


----------



## dariusmather

hey fam im headin to the cabin for the weekend and ill be back on the 4 th sometime hust wanted to tell everyone to have a great weekend and dont lose a hand or foot them fireworks can be dangerous lol but have a good 4th drag-lo fam


----------



## darkside customs

sorry the pics arent great. took my computer in to be serviced so usin the cell


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Least ur building bro.. looking good james and james... and the rest of the fam.


----------



## hocknberry

dariusmather said:


> hey fam im headin to the cabin for the weekend and ill be back on the 4 th sometime hust wanted to tell everyone to have a great weekend and dont lose a hand or foot them fireworks can be dangerous lol but have a good 4th drag-lo fam


i dont get holidays off so ill be working! at least i know ill keep all my hands and feet! :roflmao:


----------



## dariusmather

hocknberry said:


> i dont get holidays off so ill be working! at least i know ill keep all my hands and feet! :roflmao:


Damn bro that sucks but I hope ya at least get some time for something fun!


----------



## hocknberry

dariusmather said:


> Damn bro that sucks but I hope ya at least get some time for something fun!


not much time, but i make the best of what i got! HAVE A GOOD 4TH GUYS!! have a cold one for me while im slavin away at work! LOL :thumbsdown:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit I gotta work a lil in the morning. Taking heavy ass pool furniture up 3 floors in a house. Rich ass mofo's!!


----------



## dariusmather

hocknberry said:


> i dont get holidays off so ill be working! at least i know ill keep all my hands and feet! :roflmao:


Damn bro that sucks but I hope ya at least get some time for something fun!


----------



## chevyguy97

grimreaper69 said:


> Here's the basic structure for the rear. Remember, this is my first, so be nice. Lol


that's funny that you said "be nice it's my first one" I don't think you have to worry about anyone saying anything bad about it, it looks better then the first one i ever did, hell it looks better then most of the one's ive done. great job, keep it up.


----------



## chevyguy97

got the flocking done on the interior, and added a striper pole to the bed.


----------



## grimreaper69

Goin for adjustable on the rear. Still haven't figured out how to do the front yet.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If ya get stumped hit me in a text ill snap some pics or guide ya thru it.


----------



## badgas

Nice work up in here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i went ape shit with the camera last night... some of my old build ups but in new light. and the new one im starting. a 70 charger, something ive yet to see anyone build on here.

























entire front part is a 68, the taillights are from a 69, and door scoops are what makes the 70 different than both of those years, which i have to build next.



























































































ill quit while i still can LMAO


----------



## chevyguy97

they all look good brian, but im still a big fan of that blue impala SS. looks killer man.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks matt.. with the big orange sled outta the way., I started on a dodge. 09 challenger. Goin to be a tubbed pro mod. Engine from a 69 charger..so it has the real deal 426..no modern shit for this one. Color is goin grabber green base with kandy lime gold over it...bright as hell!


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> got the flocking done on the interior, and added a striper pole to the bed.


LOL!! a stripper pole!! thats classic! i been putin in a lil time on the d50 for the old school build! i like the "just build" time line! ill get there, WE'LL get there eventually!! BRIAN.......nice builds, i remember a few of them! cant wait to see what you do with the charger?! i was thinking of doing a genral lee, but with the 2010 drive train and suspention! you keep your old school...i'll build a new school!! ANY ONE HAVE A DUKES OF HAZARD KIT AND A NEW CHALLENGER KIT? :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

builds are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## SlammdSonoma

hocknberry said:


> LOL!! a stripper pole!! thats classic! i been putin in a lil time on the d50 for the old school build! i like the "just build" time line! ill get there, WE'LL get there eventually!! BRIAN.......nice builds, i remember a few of them! cant wait to see what you do with the charger?! i was thinking of doing a genral lee, but with the 2010 drive train and suspention! you keep your old school...i'll build a new school!! ANY ONE HAVE A DUKES OF HAZARD KIT AND A NEW CHALLENGER KIT? :biggrin:


i have the general lee kit..but the cars missing the assend of it now..lol.


----------



## sdrodder

Well here is the jeep honcho with a twist. Its not a common 4x4 that is rarely seen built(never saw to many of these kits built at all). I decided that i wanted something else no 4x4 but something cool. So before leaving cali i got some rims and some ideas. Arrived here after a long hassel and got to a hobby shop for some supplies. To start with i channeled the interior a bit to get it to lay out on the table. I cut out the arm rests and filled in the openings. I then made 2 new door panel peices and glued em in. I still gotta make a tranny cut out and a drive shaft tunnel. The frame then was cut off right after the front wheel wells. I scratchbuilt everything from that place back. The c notch is made from sheets of styren carved and glued together. Same for the rear crossmember. The gas tank is fabricated out of sheet styren also. The bars that raise the truck are also scratched from rod and sheet stryren. The spade was also carved out of a piece of plastic. The hood scoops were cut from a doner kit which happens to be the revell 09 challanger. The motor will also be donated from that kit and a few smalls. Anyway here are some pics. Dont know when i can update this as tensions again are high around here and i dont know what the next thing will be from the family so...


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## kustombuilder

grimreaper69 said:


>


nice work.


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks bro. I gotta be honest, I got a big ass smile on my face. For my first one I think it turned out damn good. :


----------



## bugs-one

Some bad ass work going down in the Drag Lo Fam. :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

honcho's lookin good! i didnt know they re-popped this kit?!


----------



## sdrodder

hocknberry said:


> honcho's lookin good! i didnt know they re-popped this kit?!


 
thanks bro. Revell didnt repop it. I found it at a swap meet for like 10 bucks. I think mines the second issue of the kit tho as its this black top warriors version with a pink truck on the box(luckly the thing is molded in white not hot pink)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got two of those honcho kits..all from on here. And both free..lmao. 

At least now I can see it lowered. I do want a extended version of mine and its gonna be lifted... on a set of Mr. Nate specials... if I ever get back to building trucks..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Wow we're pulling out some sik ass build up in here.
Grim,stepside is coming along nicely.
Sdrodder,a laydout Honcho is straight up sik.Great fab so far.
Now for my progress on my WIP.


----------



## hocknberry

got my goody box today brian!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So did jake..so Hopin some club brothers are happier now. Jeremy. Urs is goin out tomorrow along with the last caddy promo I just sold on ebay for 68 bux.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well im not sure if im the first, but i think im the first one done with my old skool build, hope ya'll like it. this is JUST-CLOWN'n


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> Well im not sure if im the first, but i think im the first one done with my old skool build, hope ya'll like it. this is JUST-CLOWN'n


i think you are matt?! came out nice! i know i had those decals at one time!! what did they come from?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> i think you are matt?! came out nice! i know i had those decals at one time!! what did they come from?!


They're from the Revell low low S-10. I have 2 sets in my decal stash.

Looks good Matt. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for the comps guys---i used the back of the cab i cut off for the wing. and yes those are the stickers off of the old lowrider S-10 kit. is this old skool enuff or what. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

damn there is some killer ass work going on up in here.
that jeep is going to be bad ass sdrodder,
can't wait to see that charger brian.
can't wait to see your general lee hock, kinda funny your building one, but it's sounds cool.
and that suspension is killer grim.
Drag-Lo Kustomz Do'n The Damn Thing.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> damn there is some killer ass work going on up in here.
> that jeep is going to be bad ass sdrodder,
> can't wait to see that charger brian.
> *can't wait to see your general lee hock*, kinda funny your building one, but it's sounds cool.
> and that suspension is killer grim.
> Drag-Lo Kustomz Do'n The Damn Thing.


 not building yet! just an idea....need to find the general kit and the new challenger kit 1st!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Taking a break on mine for the moment. I got an ACME model meeting in atlanta this weekend, so gotta clean some of mine up..all of 2 this year..lmao. in any case the replica car should be a breeze. And im itching to get on a truck soon.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work in here guys... Im back to building and working again... so Ill be posting an update or 2 on here tomorrow hopefully... gonna work on a 99 Silverado thats gonna be a Sequel to my first bodydropped truck... but ten times better....


----------



## darkside customs

just testing this new photo attachment shit out... heres the Silvy I was talkin bout....


----------



## darkside customs

Nevermind.. i cant figure this damn shit out... Ill just stick to photofucket....


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Some good work in here fellas!! Nice to see yall killin it up here!


----------



## chevyguy97

truck looks good james. glad to see ya back to work and building again.


----------



## darkside customs

Started messing with this the other day also...


----------



## darkside customs

Did a little bit of work on the Silverado... got the bed floor cut out and shaved the body of the handles and trim....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey wonderbread!! Lookin good on that Silvy!! :0 Where's that monte!??!? LMAO!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Started messing with this the other day also...





darkside customs said:


> Did a little bit of work on the Silverado... got the bed floor cut out and shaved the body of the handles and trim....


Going to have to change your name from Dakside Customs to Project Darkside. You got more projects than Compton.


----------



## darkside customs

Vance, Im gonna hook u up, Ive been out of work for the past 3 weeks sick as fuck, I just went back, but Im gonna get that Monte out to you one of these days....Everything just seems to happen at one time.... Asthma attack, and then a fuckin infection in my lungs.. still on antibiotics and the fucked up part is that I damaged my lungs from years of smoking.... 17 years to be exact.... You know bro I may be slow as fuck sometimes, but I hook it up.... Ive had the car boxed up and ready to ship out to you.... 

Scott, you aint kiddin... I do got alot of projects goin to take Compton off the map... lol...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I know bro. Im just bustin ya balls.  I will be here.... Take your time, get your mind and body right :roflmao:

and yeah Scott, that should be his new name, or just Projects Man! :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks for bein cool about it Vance.... oh yea...already changed my name on facebook to James "Wonderbread Kustomz" Evans.... lmao.....

I like the fact that Im named after the father of Goodtimes.... Dynomite!!!!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

James, that silverado looking sick! That is a major thing I want to learn how to do- body drop a model truck


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Alex... Im still workin on it... Im gonna use the kit frame and work around it.... Ill get some pics up so you can see what all is involved.....


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> James, that silverado looking sick! That is a major thing I want to learn how to do- body drop a model truck


its not as hard as you may think, just a lil cuttin and fitting! LOL


----------



## rollin yota28

Well I'm used to just box stock, but because of l.I.l. :biggrin: I've tried stepping out, but adding styrene is a whole other level! Drag Lo is definitely my favorite club for inspiration on slammed trucks though! You guys I think have some of the greatest builds


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> Well I'm used to just box stock, but because of l.I.l. :biggrin: I've tried stepping out, but adding styrene is a whole other level! Drag Lo is definitely my favorite club for inspiration on slammed trucks though! You guys I think have some of the greatest builds


thanks on behalf of the drag-lo family! since youre a truck guy stay close and stay tuned...we'll learn you up!! LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Alex... we try to not dissapoint in here.... 
Stick around and dont be afraid to ask questions bro.... I wanna see that 61 Impala you got finished also....


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah most def, thanks James and hocknberry. Will bust out the 61 soon I was out for awhile, family trouble, 
Sorry didn't mean to whore the topic


----------



## darkside customs

Youre not whoring the topic at all bro.... Dont even trip.... you got questions bro, you can ask any one of us, we are always glad to help where we can....


----------



## darkside customs

This is what I came up with from the stash, styrene rod for making the frame for this... and gonna build a rat.....


----------



## darkside customs

I think I will call it The Roach.... 454 from the 70 Chevelle.... Still need to finish the frame and then start with the suspension...


----------



## chevyguy97

look'n good james---i likes.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hahah here he goes with another PROJECT! :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Alright guys..if ur keeping up with me on facebook, you'll see im back on trucks. Darin has encouraged me along with a few of u other brothers in here to finish up my transformer truck. Its back on the bench for the last time.. 

Right now im doing up the front suspension which will be.. (alright jeff what did u call it??)..something between radical and hopper. 2 foot in the rear cylinders scale. Fronts gonna be just as impressive with knuckles, steering up and down..etc. ill try to stay up with pics, but most of it will end of on facebook..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Alright guys..if ur keeping up with me on facebook, you'll see im back on trucks. Darin has encouraged me along with a few of u other brothers in here to finish up my transformer truck. Its back on the bench for the last time..
> 
> Right now im doing up the front suspension which will be.. (alright jeff what did u call it??)..something between radical and hopper. 2 foot in the rear cylinders scale. Fronts gonna be just as impressive with knuckles, steering up and down..etc. ill try to stay up with pics, but most of it will end of on facebook..


Good shit!! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

I guess it's a James thing havin a shit ton of projects. Lol Here's one more for me.

Not tryin to steal Matt's idea, but I've had this idea for a WHILE. Just couldn't figure out what truck to use til now. This will have hydros with adjustable suspension. Still waitin for the rims to get here. 

"STR8 CLOWNIN'"


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ohh this is the one u was Talkin about needin help with? I gotcha on this one bro. Imma be hitting the cylinders on mine in a lil bit.


----------



## chevyguy97

grimreaper69 said:


> I guess it's a James thing havin a shit ton of projects. Lol Here's one more for me.
> 
> Not tryin to steal Matt's idea, but I've had this idea for a WHILE. Just couldn't figure out what truck to use til now. This will have hydros with adjustable suspension. Still waitin for the rims to get here.
> 
> "STR8 CLOWNIN'"


can't wait to see ya get started on this one.


----------



## darkside customs

U guys are doin great work in here... Im not gonna be building for a while... damn infection crept back up on me again.... Im out of work again, this time permanently.... Oh well... it is what it is....


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, that sucks bro, i empathize with ya though, i got laid off a couple of weeks ago, so im just building with what i got for now, just a heads up, michaels always has at least a 20% off coupon online, and sometimes 40-50% off, and michaels carries models. Not alot of choice, but its something until you back on your feet.........


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Alex... yea, I know Micheals hasnt got a good selection...but those 40 off coupons are great.... I go to Kmart down in San Y sidro and buy kits there... they got a few good kits there....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

BAD BITCH...BUILD IM DOING FOR MY WIFEY


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> Dude, that sucks bro, i empathize with ya though, i got laid off a couple of weeks ago, so im just building with what i got for now, just a heads up, michaels always has at least a 20% off coupon online, and sometimes 40-50% off, and michaels carries models. Not alot of choice, but its something until you back on your feet.........


michaels here sucks!! they got rid of models!! and hobby lobby runs a weekly 40% off coupon that trend used to update every week...WHERE YAH AT TONY, YOUR SLACKIN!! LOL


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> U guys are doin great work in here... Im not gonna be building for a while... damn infection crept back up on me again.... Im out of work again, this time permanently.... Oh well... it is what it is....


you werent sneakin ciggs were yah?! sorry not to sound like mom or nuthin!


----------



## hocknberry

Mr lowrider305 said:


> BAD BITCH...BUILD IM DOING FOR MY WIFEY


 crxlowrider has been building up some demo derby cars and says the 70 monte fits good under the 70 impy for more detail then the 1 piece you have with that kit big dog!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gonna have new molds outta the Hack Shack soon. They house an LS9 in 4 separate pieces. A Hemi block, along with valve covers and air cleaner., manual shift pedals, skull heads, new amps, custom air cleaners... and the radiator/electric fan off the ZR1 vette.
Ill know tomorrow afternoon what's good... if ur on fb.. ull get the info first


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna have new molds outta the Hack Shack soon. They house an LS9 in 4 separate pieces. A Hemi block, along with valve covers and air cleaner., manual shift pedals, skull heads, new amps, custom air cleaners... and the radiator/electric fan off the ZR1 vette.
> Ill know tomorrow afternoon what's good... if ur on fb.. ull get the info first


im after that vette shit for sure!!


----------



## bugs-one




----------



## rollin yota28

Hocknberry, bro, I'm with you, where ya at with the hobby lobby coupon?........


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey Mr. Lowrider, that ride looks good sitting up like that! I got a GTO that looks similar :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

bugs-one said:


>


 car looks good, i likes.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hock, hell no I havent been smoking at all....... I go to the doctor again on Monday.... this time they gonna give me a shot.... works alot faster to clear up the infection....


----------



## dariusmather

hey could we do a step side build off fam ive got a 90 chev stepside on my bench and ive been sein alot of em bein built so build off??


----------



## chevyguy97

dariusmather said:


> hey could we do a step side build off fam ive got a 90 chev stepside on my bench and ive been sein alot of em bein built so build off??


well at this time i think we are still in the OLD SKOOL build off. Ya'll need to finish them before we start another build off----------------------BUT as soon as the old skool build off is over, HELL Yeah im down for a Step side build off. sounds like fun, i have been wanting to build a 4-door step side for every, i had already started a cab, but that cab turned into the blue and white dually that i built a few months ago. SO JAMES WHEN IS THE DEADLINE FOR THE OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF, i already finished mine, BUT WE NEED TO SET A DEADLINE, SO THINK OF ONE AND LETS STICK TO IT. ima say maybe Sept 1st is a good deadline but it's up to you james.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit I need to find yet another stepside. If I do a chevy..it'll be my 3rd.


----------



## darkside customs

Sept 1 is fine with me... dont think Ill be able to finish at all.... but you guys do your thing....


----------



## chevyguy97

ok if its good with everyone, the OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF WILL END SEPTEMBER 1st. Then we can start the stepside build off if ya want to darius on the same day. how does that sound to everyone. gota keep us building. my be do the stepside build off from setp 1st untill dec 1st give us 3 long months to build a stepside, what do ya'll think??????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey Mr. Lowrider, that ride looks good sitting up like that! I got a GTO that looks similar :thumbsup:


 Thanks man


----------



## SlammdSonoma

chevyguy97 said:


> ok if its good with everyone, the OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF WILL END SEPTEMBER 1st. Then we can start the stepside build off if ya want to darius on the same day. how does that sound to everyone. gota keep us building. my be do the stepside build off from setp 1st untill dec 1st give us 3 long months to build a stepside, what do ya'll think??????


might work for me. ill still have two of mine on the table aiming for completing..transformer and project ranger.


----------



## dariusmather

awsome that would be great ill finish it!! haha anz already started will be okay since half of em are haha should we have every one hold off on any progress on the stepsides from this point on?


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> ok if its good with everyone, the OLD SKOOL BUILD OFF WILL END SEPTEMBER 1st. Then we can start the stepside build off if ya want to darius on the same day. how does that sound to everyone. gota keep us building. my be do the stepside build off from setp 1st untill dec 1st give us 3 long months to build a stepside, what do ya'll think??????


not to be a hater, but im out for the step side, but ill get on the grind to finish our first old school build off! right after vacation!! im off friday morning, see yall on the 25th or so!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

#3 Down For the Year.








I'm down for a stepside build off.


----------



## grimreaper69

Aces'N'Eights said:


> #3 Down For the Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down for a stepside build off.


I want some of them decals you got on the windshield.


----------



## dariusmather

hocknberry said:


> not to be a hater, but im out for the step side, but ill get on the grind to finish our first old school build off! right after vacation!! im off friday morning, see yall on the 25th or so!


Why not bro!?!?!?!?!? Lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Aces'N'Eights said:


> #3 Down For the Year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down for a stepside build off.


nice job, i am wanting to build one just like this, i am going to build mine to look like the one on the movie the exspandables. you know the truck that selvester stalone had west coast customs build for that movie. it looks just like what you did here. but im going to chop the top a little and flat black it out. just like the one on the movie. Awesome work i love these old ford. yeah i know chevyguy said he likes a ford, but i do. lol:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Wanna welcome rollin yota28 to Drag-Lo.... Welcome Alex... youll fit in just fine here....


----------



## rollin yota28

Thank you, thank you, I hope to rep the best I can! :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

Feel free to check out by thread, so i dont post too much back stuff in here, but from now on, i will post my updates here as well


----------



## darkside customs

Thats cool bro.... post away....


----------



## dariusmather

WELCOME HOMIE!!!!! post some wips!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Signet red, Trophy Blue, Pennant Blue. Hmm what color to paint the 70 Chevelle.


----------



## rollin yota28

Alright fellas, here's a WIP of mine 56 belair my plan is to keep it custom sled, like what you'd see at a rat rod show kinda





















Let me know what ya think


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE FAM ROLLIN YOTA28. your builds look good homie!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

ROLL CALL

Chevyguy97------Matt Pervin


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks Matt! rollin yota28 ~ Alex Galvin


----------



## chevyguy97

ROLL CALL

Chevyguy97------Matt Pervin
Rollin Yota28-----Alex Galvin


----------



## dariusmather

Chevyguy97------Matt PervinRollin Yota28-----Alex GalvinDariusmather----Darius Mather- cell# 612 964 3586


----------



## dariusmather

Lol apparently that docent work on iPad haha


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah, neither does it work too well on an android


----------



## SlammdSonoma

^^ i tried fixing that up there but i confused myself...

SlammdSonoma-- Brian Niceswanger


And i have my stepside bought today. goin with a 65 chevy. Not sure on how low im going. Not sure what wheels..not sure on aything at the moment on it. Also bought a lowrider 78 elco ill probably be throwin tape to in the next few weeks. Also started taping off my mailbox so itll have some colors thrown at it, also thinking of taking a general lee or parts of it and make it look like its jumping thru the damn thing. LOL. 

Also while at an estate sale, bought up 6..not sure if theyre promo's ..2 of em are. 1960 Chrysler Imperiel convertible, and a 1960 Oldsmobile Ninety Eight hardtop. Should bring a nice penny on ebay. Also got 4 others.. 60 thunderbird promo style with seat cover(old kit maybe-hood opens), 62 Dodge Lancer Forman GT (possible kit car made from revell from 1961--stamped on the bottom) 61 dodge valiant, and a 61 pontiac bonneville convertible with uptop ( kit car most likely).


----------



## rollin yota28

So what's the story on this stepside build off? If it starts in September, why are you getting them now?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

cuz i can get the parts lineup for it ready..what ill need, what to look for.. i do that with all my buildoffs, plus a heads up as to what will and what wont work. And i also change my mind up 300 times before it even starts..so this one may not even get used.


----------



## rollin yota28

Oh, I see....yeah I noticed a couple of guys are already getting their kits, its not a bad idea though slammd. It's a whole club build right?


----------



## dariusmather

this is my stepside for the buildoff well acctually the 2 of em i wanna enter the 90 chev is already started 

























and the 78


----------



## dariusmather

rollin yota28 said:


> Oh, I see....yeah I noticed a couple of guys are already getting their kits, its not a bad idea though slammd. It's a whole club build right?


i think it would acctually be cool to do an open to all build? or should we just do club?


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's the 2 I'll be using for the buildoff. I started the engine on the Silvy and drilled the bed for the cylinders. I'll put it back in the box til Sept 1st. Still gotta get some PE goodies for it anyway.


----------



## rollin yota28

I have a question as the new guy: what does drag-lo represent as a club? Do we have kind of a theme, are we known for anything, etc etc. Just asking so I can do my best for drag-lo kustomz, ya know?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

were mostly truck guys. i know me jake, matt joe, both james' build em....and of course like any club were diverse to anything, rats street rods lowriders, cruisers, tanks, planes..shit if it has wheels on it or close it fits in here.


----------



## dariusmather

I do trucks, Lowriders, rat rods, murders, lifted trucks and hot rods and I'm trying to build a gasser he'll I'll build it all


----------



## dariusmather

grimreaper69 said:


> Here's the 2 I'll be using for the buildoff. I started the engine on the Silvy and drilled the bed for the cylinders. I'll put it back in the box til Sept 1st. Still gotta get some PE goodies for it anyway.


What's the plan for the sonoma


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ive actually got two stepsides thats been in progress for over 2 years i know i could probably finish and add a 3rd since they are so far along.. one is the one i call "slime time". hilux underside, ferrari rims with lips added, rotary from a RX7.. just gotta do bodywork and interior...

























i did a truck like that 4X4 called dixieland delight. dont go orange with it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

heres the other one dubbed "bad medicine" created from 2 99 lightning kits, body dropped to the doors, everything moves, everything opens. 24/26 wheel combo from diecast. sound system is one off. sliding top one off. toneau/tailgate one off.









































the last pic is where its at now. needs to be repainted and done up in a 2 tone or something.


----------



## dariusmather

This build off is already gonna be insane!!!! Haha


----------



## rollin yota28

Darius and slammd, sounds good to me, I love slammed trucks, I just gotta build my collection, so I'm in on the stepside build. I just gotta find one now......


----------



## grimreaper69

dariusmather said:


> What's the plan for the sonoma


Prob just drop it on my last hilux frame, not really sure yet.


----------



## chevyguy97

Some people have asked me how i build A-arms and this is how i do it. Step 1 i use 2.4mm round tubing, then i bend it into a triangle shape in Step 2, Step 3 i cut it off, Step 4 i cut a piece of flat plastic in to a tringle shape the same size as the tubing, i use 4-sale sign from wal-mart. Step 5 i glue it to the round tubing. Step 6 i cut it down to the size i need and glue in a piece of tubing at the back. and the bottem pic shows how it will kinda look on the truck. these are not going to be moveable. so just glue them to the frame. and i can either use the stock spendles or build some. still gota sand it smooth and build 3 more. but this is how i do it and it's been working great so far. hope this helps.


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, def helps bro. I'm actually wondering about that and others for this build off. Thanks for that!


----------



## brantstevens

Sorry i havent been round for a couple of weeks guys, started a new job an ive been workin flat out an have no time to really build but i hope to build soon an i count me in on the stepside build off.
Welcome to drag lo yota28! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

darkside customs said:


> Wanna welcome rollin yota28 to Drag-Lo.... Welcome Alex... youll fit in just fine here....


welcome to the club g


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> this is my stepside for the buildoff well acctually the 2 of em i wanna enter the 90 chev is already started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 78


love that 90 man!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*dose anyone have a Monte carol....Body for sale the 86*


----------



## dariusmather

Mr lowrider305 said:


> love that 90 man!!!


 thanks bro you gonna do the stepside buildoff????


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks Mr. Lowrider, appreciate it!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

ill have to check as i did have 2 of these damn kits...

checked.. yes i do have one. PM me


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *dose anyone have a Monte carol....Body for sale the 86*


If your just looking for the body i have one. It's been painted green. Not everything is in the box though. Most of the glass is missing along with some other shit.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> thanks bro you gonna do the stepside buildoff????


Anytime man..I don't have a stepside...one is the do date for it to be done


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> Thanks Mr. Lowrider, appreciate it!


:thumbsup:Anytime


----------



## Mr lowrider305

MayhemKustomz said:


> If your just looking for the body i have one. It's been painted green. Not everything is in the box though. Most of the glass is missing along with some other shit.


ok how much???


----------



## grimreaper69

Rims came in for the buildoff silvy. HH Baby D's with gold bullet caps and old school Pegasus tires.


----------



## dariusmather

grimreaper69 said:


> Rims came in for the buildoff silvy. HH Baby D's with gold bullet caps and old school Pegasus tires.


That shit will look clean!


----------



## darkside customs

never been a big fan for the HH wires, but those with the pegasus tires look great bro!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn, I go away for freaking 4 days, and we get a new member and decide on a new build off? :dunno: Geez! Welcome to the fam Alex. 

I havent been building much because I've been busy as hell. I have to work all this week, and now it looks like I wont be able to build until after the 5th of August.  I cant even help my kids finish their builds. Hope to be around soon. I dont know if I'll be able to get down on the build off or not, but I will try. 

Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore


----------



## dariusmather

You can do it! It'll be a 3 month if I remember correctly? Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If anyone has my #..text me..lost my #s.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks vance, like I told James and others, this was-and is- my fav club even before I was in! You guys as a whole, by far have the best all around builds! Plus drag-lo tends to put on the most build offs, which is nice cause it keeps us all building, and I love slammed trucks!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's the whole name of the game. As a group we are always trying to better each other on our builds by doing the buildoffs. Its not about who's gonna win overall... just a couple of guys throwing some trucks together in a badass way..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh and just a small update..transformers rear bumper slides in and out. And the name might get changed up..since im not doin optimus colors on it. Someone suggested maybe" out of control"...


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey, anyone hear of the store hobby people, and if so, do you know if they accept coupons?I'm not sure if they're a national chain or not.


----------



## COAST2COAST

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey, anyone hear of the store hobby people, and if so, do you know if they accept coupons?I'm not sure if they're a national chain or not.


went there when i was in SD during christmas, not really that great, your better off getting kits offline nowdays!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah. I guess, thanks dude, Ive been there before, I was mainly wondering about the coupon, cause I gotta get a stepside for this build off. I called this other place around here and they said they had a couple of stepside, so that's cool. So I got my rims and color picked already for the build off, and extra parts tree plastic cause this is the first I'm gonna try to custom frame! Pics up momentarily....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> You can do it! It'll be a 3 month if I remember correctly? Lol


Ok im down


----------



## dariusmather

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Ok im down


Good shit bro you'll get it done!


----------



## rollin yota28

So heres my choices for the build off-the Chrome is if I find an older truck, the black ones are for a newer mini truck, and the big ones are if I go that route







And I'm going with some combo of these colors....probably


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> Good shit bro you'll get it done!


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

With the 4 new sets of rims I got..the truck im doin up can go a few ways..lol


----------



## rollin yota28

What do you guys think


----------



## rollin yota28

Here it is with some color


----------



## darkside customs

Those are pretty bad ass Alex


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro!


----------



## rollin yota28

Fellas, little update on the belair, whitewallin the tires, need to blackout the rims and wheels are done







Children don't give you a lot of time for much else huh?


----------



## tunzafun

Sick ass wips bro! Im lovin that slammed stepside! Those wheels look awesome on there


----------



## grimreaper69

Got my new headlights in, HALOS.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

were do you guys post more of your work on here or facebook


----------



## rollin yota28

Here definitely, especially since "our" Facebook became my wifes Facebook, and her and her girlfriends would probably make fun of me  You guys are buds though..... Here definitely, m


----------



## dariusmather

tunzafun said:


> Sick ass wips bro! Im lovin that slammed stepside! Those wheels look awesome on there


 my stepside on the lats page? the 90 with the cowl hood?? lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I been posting up on facebook quite abut more than on here recently. But still gotta come back over here cuz its the main place for my resin works. Im popping out resin 24" eleanor rims now btw... gonna attempt the hoods that grim threw my way last year again, as well as the uptop for the 63 and the boot from the 65 that fits the lecab caddy..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Ok thanks fam...I post more on facebook myself but ill post some stuff later on here


----------



## rollin yota28

Small update, gettin chassis chromed, gonna hand paint the exhaust and fuel cell-oh and painting whitewalls suck! FYI


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305

My work shop as off today...


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## rollin yota28

lookin good 305, are you gonna pattern or anything to it?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> lookin good 305, are you gonna pattern or anything to it?


Thanks homie...no not this one this for my wifey


----------



## chevyguy97

cars are looking good watson. keep up the clean work.


----------



## chevyguy97

THIS IS FOR ALL DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS---JAMES AND REPO GOT INTO IT AND JAMES LEFT THE MINI RIDES MODEL GROUP OVER ON FACEBOOK, SO TO SHOW OUR SUPPORT FOR OUR HOMIE AND OUR PREZ, THE REST OF US LEFT THAT GROUP TOO. it's up to you if you would like to stay in the mini rides model group, but you will be there with out the rest of us. THANKS.


----------



## grimreaper69

I didn't even know nothin bout that group, so guess I'm stayin out to support my big bro.


----------



## rollin yota28

I'm out, with ya prez!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

chevyguy97 said:


> cars are looking good watson. keep up the clean work.


THANKS FAM


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas.... You guys are what make this club great.... Watson, Im diggin that color bro... You been steppin your game up big time.....


----------



## 93FULLSIZE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, first off, who the hell is Repo man, and what are you all talking about? Secondly, when did we decide on a stepside build off? Just my two cents guys, but as a club, shouldnt we be as a whole on the build off, or any other projects? Im still lost on whether or not we are going to do the pathfinder build. :| I am just confused at what we are doing lately. There's barely any activity in here, but all kinds of new stuff poppin up. Maybe it's just me. :dunno: 


Cars are lookin good Watts!


----------



## rollin yota28

As far as I've seen, the stepside build off isn't until September, and its only being discussed now to get the bugs out, so no wasting time arguing about stupid things after it starts, ya know? Someone does need to come out with details about it though.....


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Anyone know were can i buy a 30 bomb car...not ebay tho


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*painted the guts today...going to bear metal foil on this(it's going to be my first time)still gotta do the motor also







































*


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Vance most of us are on facebook now instead of here so much.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey drag-lo fellas, so I noticed the down 2 scale boys have some shirts and stuff, and was wondering if we already had some goin, cause I am definitely diggin the hat......


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey drag-lo fellas, so I noticed the down 2 scale boys have some shirts and stuff, and was wondering if we already had some goin, cause I am definitely diggin the hat......


x2...My girlfriend was asking me the same think just the other day saying baby did you get a club T shirt


----------



## grimreaper69

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey drag-lo fellas, so I noticed the down 2 scale boys have some shirts and stuff, and was wondering if we already had some goin, cause I am definitely diggin the hat......


I think it was talked about, but nothin ever came of it cuz it gets too costly.


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah its all good, I might still go get a cheap starter hat and put a drag-lo emblem on it


----------



## grimreaper69

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah its all good, I might still go get a cheap starter hat and put a drag-lo emblem on it


I did have some decals made for our 1:1's. Got 1 left.


----------



## rollin yota28

How much?


----------



## grimreaper69

rollin yota28 said:


> How much?


 They were $20, right now its $15 to your door.


----------



## rollin yota28

Ill think about it, thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## rollin yota28

Had some time last night, tried my hand at pinstriping





















Finished up the wheels, I know there's rough spots, but they hide nicely in the fenders, so I don't mind.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lead sled is looking bad ass! :wow:


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro, I appreciate it!


----------



## darkside customs

well i have very bad news and didnt want to post but idgaf. I tested hiv positive


----------



## rollin yota28

whoa, sorry to hear that bro........need prayers?


----------



## kykustoms

damn i needa come in here more often...welcome to the club rollin yota... i got a couple stepsides i can choose from to enter so you know im in lol


----------



## kykustoms

damn james thats horrible news bro


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> I think it was talked about, but nothin ever came of it cuz it gets too costly.


Ill talk with a guy who I know down here about makeing them


----------



## Mr lowrider305

james Keep ur head up man...Sorry to hear that


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey ky (lol) thanks for the welcome, I'm glad I'm here, this is my fav club, with all the gravel-scraping trucks


----------



## dariusmather

darkside customs said:


> well i have very bad news and didnt want to post but idgaf. I tested hiv positive


Damn bro sorry to hear that, hit me up sometime ya got my number, keep your head up


----------



## SlammdSonoma

James isn't alone. I've been hiv+ for nearly 8 years guys, so I know and understand his situation more than any of y'all do. Keep u head up james, don't stress it, and remember our talk. If ya need me man im here for anything u need!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> I did have some decals made for our 1:1's. Got 1 left.


 I got one from him, its under my desk glass.


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> well i have very bad news and didnt want to post but idgaf. I tested hiv positive


that is terrible james! holy shit! is this why you've been having the lung probs?! im sorry to hear that man! for what ever its worth bro...try and keep your head up!


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey you guys, what's up with drag-lo and dynasty together? Are they like sister clubs, or is there a merge or something? Wondering cause I see a lot of people have both......


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey you guys, what's up with drag-lo and dynasty together? Are they like sister clubs, or is there a merge or something? Wondering cause I see a lot of people have both......


it pretty much started as all of us in dynasty, then some guys were with mcba as well.....mcba said all members have to be soley mcba or leave! some stayed mcba, some stayed with dynasty. those that chose mcba and left the club were done and out in jeffs book! and at that time he was runnin the club by himself! then there was a change of heart for some and they left mcba......the thought got kicked around for pretty much a truck club, and drag-lo was born, but under jeffs watch pretty much! so some of the dynasty boys...my self included...jumped into drag-lo, but we were dynasty first, so we still had to rock the dynasty avie! so at that time dynasty and drag-lo were linked! then jeff said he was backing off over seeing drag-lo and focusing on dynasty....so drag-lo has their own pres and vice over seeing that club soley! we are still close but no longer directly liked together, then jeff asked me to step up to vice pres for dynasty and i stepped in! so we are now 2 big happy families close to each other but no longer 2 clubs in one!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

man so many model car club hoppers should have came 2 the best from the west Dena4life


----------



## rollin yota28

Wow, that was actually an awesome explanation Hock, thanks bro! So Its kinda like Toyota and scion-toyotas luxury, then scion made for sport line? For ex.


----------



## darkside customs

thank u guys. Brian thanks again bro


----------



## rollin yota28

And no bro - from being a ninja for awhile in LIL, I read ALOT of threads, and by far, only a couple of clubs have stayed cool under pressure, drag-lo included. And speaking just for my club, were always building steadily (never any non building periods), were never rude when answering ?s, we have a good attitude toward everyone-members or not, and we produce the best builds! (okay, so maybe the last was a little bias...  ) DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ REPRESENT!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree with the last part.. lol. And hock, at one point jeff left dynasty totally for mcba, leaving me in charge of dynasty, I however was in dynasty and mcba at the same time and gave up mcba for the big D so it wouldn't go unmanned..u must not have remembered that. The when mcba asked the 1 club or be gone, he jumped out and came back as v.p. under me til I gave him reigns back.. just to get that straight.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And scions are the baddest ass lil sports car on the road. I own one and I love my TC! I am a sciontist at heart haha


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I sorry to hear that James.Like everyone has said keep your head up.


----------



## chevyguy97

James hope ya get to feeling better soon, i know your still in the hospital, just remember were here for ya if ya need us.
DRAG-LO not just a club, but a FAMILY.


----------



## rollin yota28

So I'm in like flynn on the stepside buildoff


----------



## dariusmather

rollin yota28 said:


> So I'm in like flynn on the stepside buildoff


Good shit!!


----------



## rollin yota28

yeah, just got it from sleepy today. Question on bodydropping, my rims i am using wont let me slam the the front end as low as i want. what to do?


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## SlammdSonoma

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah, just got it from sleepy today. Question on bodydropping, my rims i am using wont let me slam the the front end as low as i want. what to do?


 Do like jake, and lift the fenders up on it.


----------



## rollin yota28

Jake? Do you mean adding plastic to the original scoop on the hood?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

He posted a 50 chevy truck that he's doing on facebook that's a mile long and tucks alot of rim now...think he said its doored, which u can't do normally on a 50 chevy at all. And im talkin bout kykustoms btw. I know hell chime in shortly, let me text him so he can explain it to ya better.


----------



## kykustoms

im jake btw lol what i did was cut the side between the door and hood strait down and over towards the hood like a 7...hen i sectioned that panel untill the bottom of the fender was even with the bottom of the door... the thing is tho you will need to pic cut the hood because it raises the hood up...


----------



## rollin yota28

Alright cool thanks bro


----------



## rollin yota28

that kinda makes sense, my hood and fenders are one piece though, and the fenders are already pretty lined with the doors. im not sure what pie cut means, ive heard it, just dont know. But thanks for your help so far, ive been walking through your thread since SlammdSonoma mentioned you, and you do some really nice work! Sorry about all this, its just my first model im gonna actually be hacking up and what not, so im really confused.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks bro and to pie cut it is where u section the hood by cutting it down the middle of on the side and take some out to bring the top down clower to the bottom to give it a lower profile...ill post pics when i do it to this 50...with the one piece all you would have to do is pie cut the hood to raise it up if needed...but other than that you would have to modify the fenders to give more area for wheels


----------



## rollin yota28

i dont get how pie cuttin the hood raises it..doesnt that actually lower it? the kit is the flipnose, so the whole front flips up. and yeah, im gonna have to mess wth the fenders some how, cause the tires are hittin the bump of when then fenders go up to the hood


----------



## MKD904

kykustoms said:


> im jake btw lol what i did was cut the side between the door and hood strait down and over towards the hood like a 7...hen i sectioned that panel untill the bottom of the fender was even with the bottom of the door... the thing is tho you will need to pic cut the hood because it raises the hood up...


Looks good. Similar ti what I did here...Still a long way to go.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey MKD, how hard was it to extend the front fenders?


----------



## rollin yota28

Or, since it flips as one piece, could i maybe just raise the front hinge a little to raise the whole piece? I mean raise the hinge until the bottom of the fender is even with the bottom of the door.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If ya did that the hood is still gonna be way up in the air. Pie cutting it would fix that and lower it down to match and line it back up like Jakes Sayin. I've only messed with that kit once and I understand what Jakes implying, its hard to explain in words, easy to do if shown. I don't have anything I've done that to, which now Imma have to do it.. damn! Thanks jake...bastard!! Lol


----------



## kykustoms

heres another 50 that i pie cut the hood...its kinda hard to see and its prolly like 5 years old lol
before cut








after cut








that 50 has the body sectioned and fenders raised and i stopped building it cause i couldnt figure out how to chop the top without loosing the side rear windows lol


----------



## kykustoms

MKD904 said:


> Looks good. Similar ti what I did here...Still a long way to go.


my initial plans was to build a wagon then i noticed how it would make a pretty unique limo lol


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah, I was thinking of raising the hinge then pie cut the hood to even it out, seems easier then cutting off the fenders and having to deal with that...but I don't know cause I've never done this yet


----------



## kykustoms

heres what im doin with the limo...a big gull wing door that acts as a canopy for the riders at shows haha


----------



## rollin yota28

You guys have been helpful though, thank you, it kinda gives more perspective, just new at it


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah, I was thinking of raising the hinge then pie cut the hood to even it out, seems easier then cutting off the fenders and having to deal with that...but I don't know cause I've never done this yet


since its one piece there is no need to cut the fenders unless u want to raise the top or extend the bottom for more tire clearance


----------



## kykustoms

no prob man i been cuttin kits up for years and ruined a shit load of em learning haha ill try to answer any question i can


----------



## rollin yota28

it actually makes more sense off of the 2 close up pics you just posted, thanks for posting those. and bodydropping the cab is just extending the tranny tunnel, raising the floor, and adding plastic to the gap between the floor and the bottom of the cab right?


----------



## rollin yota28

its weird, cause ive looked all this up before on 1:1s, so i understand them, but then i look at the plastic, and totally brain fart...........ya know?


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> And no bro - from being a ninja for awhile in LIL, I read ALOT of threads, and by far, only a couple of clubs have stayed cool under pressure, drag-lo included. And speaking just for my club, were always building steadily (never any non building periods), were never rude when answering ?s, we have a good attitude toward everyone-members or not, and we produce the best builds! (okay, so maybe the last was a little bias...  ) DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ REPRESENT!!


i dont remember that brain....i was still pretty new when the mcba thing went down, maybe that was before my time on LIL?.....but thanks for settin the story straight!


----------



## rollin yota28

i think you quoted the wrong thing hock........


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> it actually makes more sense off of the 2 close up pics you just posted, thanks for posting those. and bodydropping the cab is just extending the tranny tunnel, raising the floor, and adding plastic to the gap between the floor and the bottom of the cab right?


it seams harder but it can be easier on models the simplest way and the first way i did it was by cutting the bottoms off the door panels then cutting the front down and sectioning the rear of the interior backwall on a s10...u could cut the whole floor just outside of the frame along the cab then section the firewall and back to save the door panels but u cant really see the bottoms anyway lol


----------



## rollin yota28

i think i get it, so when you cut the bottoms off the door panels, the interior tray just butts up against the new bottom of the door panels right?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollin yota28 said:


> that kinda makes sense, my hood and fenders are one piece though, and the fenders are already pretty lined with the doors. im not sure what pie cut means, ive heard it, just dont know. But thanks for your help so far, ive been walking through your thread since SlammdSonoma mentioned you, and you do some really nice work! Sorry about all this, its just my first model im gonna actually be hacking up and what not, so im really confused.


Dont ever be sorry for askin questions bro. You wont learn unless you ask, and give it a shot.  Dont apologize here cause we've all asked questions. That's how you learn.


----------



## rollin yota28

thats true and thanks, ive been barked at before by others for asking "too many questions" hence refer back to my post about us being the best M.C.C. :thumbsup: Ill get back to you though, im off to church. later


----------



## Scur-rape-init

cool cool!!


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> i think you quoted the wrong thing hock........


LOL...yah i did, but brian will figure it out!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

kykustoms said:


> heres what im doin with the limo...a big gull wing door that acts as a canopy for the riders at shows haha



:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> i think i get it, so when you cut the bottoms off the door panels, the interior tray just butts up against the new bottom of the door panels right?


thats right lol


----------



## rollin yota28

so yeah, i think im gettin the idea of it, we'll see come september for the build off! Thanks bro for all your help


----------



## brantstevens

will be getting back into building again soon fam, us gotta sort some shit out with work, hopefully wont be too much longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## chilly willie

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey drag-lo fellas, so I noticed the down 2 scale boys have some shirts and stuff, and was wondering if we already had some goin, cause I am definitely diggin the hat......


Wats up rollin yota28! if you are interested my homie hooked us up with the hats, shirts just about anything you want. We are coming out soon with embroidered shirts so if you are interested hit me up on Pm. Laters. Great work in here also brothers. Hey and by the way im sorry to here about james health. I pray and hope that god gives him comfort and the will to continue on. Peace my brothers. Chilly willie


----------



## rollin yota28

Oooh, shiny! My clear coats done














And moving on to innards


----------



## kykustoms

looks good yota im diggin the black trim


----------



## rollin yota28

thanks man


----------



## hocknberry

kykustoms said:


> looks good yota im diggin the black trim


x2! i like the pinstripe and the black trim puts a new spin on things! honestly i think foil would look good with the orange, but the black doesnt look bad! you gonna keep the bumpers and grill chrome or do em up in black too?


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks hock! yeah, gonna keep them chrome, i like some chrome, but not alot, i went for something of a custom you might see at a rat rod show or something


----------



## rollin yota28

and i agree with the foil looking good with the orange, if i didnt have the silver roof, cause i thought of that first, but just trying to put a little different spin on things.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

builds are looking good guys, keep up the great work, not really much from me, I am now working on my 64 impala, gota do some interior work and a little wireing and still gota put my 20's onit, waiting on lug nuts to get here. but i will have it all together soon enuff.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Impala looks good Matt!


----------



## rollin yota28

X2 lookin good dude!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice matt. Getting on my 1:1 here soon..money flow coming in now.

Well if ur not on facebook, im doing up a 78 el Camino hopper dubbed "grasshopper". I tried doin something with this about 3 weeks ago, screwed up the paint, dipped it and restarted. Went with lime ice (watsons car helped on the color choice), topped with Kandy lime gold and folk art clear. Gold 1113s, net tailgate from a 93 f150 kit, handbuilt rack I built to house darins scratchbuilt beauties..hydro pumps I mean. Kit batteries.. ill have some decent pics up in here over the weekend. 

Also starting another project over the weekend in the make of a-Viper GTS-R.. built my way, old viper kit. Made up some deep dish vanquish rims from Pegasus for the rears. Gotta figure out a color other than blue/white stripes.


----------



## dfwr83

SlammdSonoma said:


> Nice matt. Getting on my 1:1 here soon..money flow coming in now.
> 
> Well if ur not on facebook, im doing up a 78 el Camino hopper dubbed "grasshopper". I tried doin something with this about 3 weeks ago, screwed up the paint, dipped it and restarted. Went with lime ice (watsons car helped on the color choice), topped with Kandy lime gold and folk art clear. Gold 1113s, net tailgate from a 93 f150 kit, handbuilt rack I built to house darins scratchbuilt beauties..hydro pumps I mean. Kit batteries.. ill have some decent pics up in here over the weekend.
> 
> Also starting another project over the weekend in the make of a-Viper GTS-R.. built my way, old viper kit. Made up some deep dish vanquish rims from Pegasus for the rears. Gotta figure out a color other than blue/white stripes.


dat rack u made wit my pumps sittin on it jus made it look even better bro'...i cant wait to c it all done up. all da lines runnin through...its gonna b off da hook. also seen wat u were talkin bout...dem wheels came out lookin really nice bro'. bad ass work ur doin...ima b on da look out for dem pics.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> Nice matt. Getting on my 1:1 here soon..money flow coming in now.
> 
> Well if ur not on facebook, im doing up a 78 el Camino hopper dubbed "grasshopper". I tried doin something with this about 3 weeks ago, screwed up the paint, dipped it and restarted. Went with lime ice (watsons car helped on the color choice), topped with Kandy lime gold and folk art clear. Gold 1113s, net tailgate from a 93 f150 kit, handbuilt rack I built to house darins scratchbuilt beauties..hydro pumps I mean. Kit batteries.. ill have some decent pics up in here over the weekend.
> 
> Also starting another project over the weekend in the make of a-Viper GTS-R.. built my way, old viper kit. Made up some deep dish vanquish rims from Pegasus for the rears. Gotta figure out a color other than blue/white stripes.


Love that elco fam


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Ok, seriously, F' the facebook stuff. :thumbsdown: POST PICS IN HERE!  I havent seen a damn thing in here lately, but from the newbie and watts. :thumbsup: 



Here's a little progress to my sons' builds.


----------



## grimreaper69

dfwr83 said:


> dat rack u made wit my pumps sittin on it jus made it look even better bro'...i cant wait to c it all done up. all da lines runnin through...its gonna b off da hook. also seen wat u were talkin bout...dem wheels came out lookin really nice bro'. bad ass work ur doin...ima b on da look out for dem pics.


I need some of those pumps for my silvy. What's the ticket??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Well the only reason im posting on facebook is cuz it takes files right from my droid...for layitlow, I actually have to sit behind a computer and dl pics from a camera. But ill get some up after I getget some ass tomorrow! Haha


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, seriously, F' the facebook stuff. :thumbsdown: POST PICS IN HERE!  I havent seen a damn thing in here lately, but from the newbie and watts. :thumbsup:


 I haven't had much time to work on anything. Not to mention the humidity for the last couple weeks. Paint turns out good but the clear fucks up every damn time.


----------



## dfwr83

grimreaper69 said:


> I need some of those pumps for my silvy. What's the ticket??


if ima scratch build pumps for u...it'll b $3 for a single dump set up, $4 for hard line double dump set up, an $5 for blk hose double dump set up. all by da single pump an shippin...so a set of hard line double dump set up $8 plus shippin.


----------



## grimreaper69

dfwr83 said:


> if ima scratch build pumps for u...it'll b $3 for a single dump set up, $4 for hard line double dump set up, an $5 for blk hose double dump set up. all by da single pump an shippin...so a set of hard line double dump set up $8 plus shippin.


Whatever Brian has on the Elco. Just the 2 pumps. Wanna get real detailed with this truck.


----------



## rollin yota28

Get slammd,when ya gonna post pics of the viper? I'm curious....


----------



## rollin yota28

Oh and slammd, just like I told sinicle, I have an android and I post pics using it no problem!


----------



## grimreaper69

rollin yota28 said:


> Oh and slammd, just like I told sinicle, I have an android and I post pics using it no problem!


 X2 not a prob postin pics from my droid.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Got some detailing kits for sale in my classifieds thread guys.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey guys been awhile since I've been in here. Been busy with work and stuff that I don't get much time to build, or post stuff. Awhile back I did see you guys taking about the stepside build off. What is going on with that? I got a 97 f150 flareside. When this thing start? 

Hopefully I can get back to building and start something wild, because I've been wanting to start building a new custom for awhile.


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, seriously, F' the facebook stuff. :thumbsdown: POST PICS IN HERE!  I havent seen a damn thing in here lately, but from the newbie and watts. :thumbsup: Who you callin newb? J/k


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, seriously, F' the facebook stuff. :thumbsdown: POST PICS IN HERE!  I havent seen a damn thing in here lately, but from the newbie and watts. :thumbsup


 Who you callin newb? J/k.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

How the hell r y'all doin it?


----------



## rollin yota28

Doin what?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Let's see if this works. If it does a viper gts-r will appear


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks james..now I can post on my droid.


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Grasshopper. 80% done.


----------



## rollin yota28

So heres the belair engine


----------



## SlammdSonoma

With the viper, im at a decision with the engine. I have a dodge vts truck, the engine from it is more detailed with separate headers. I see im gonna have to change out the linkages for the gts onto the vts tranny.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Grasshopper. 80% done.


I need to get me another Elco.


----------



## rollin yota28

The significant other is great, especially when they surprise you with gifts! I love my wife


----------



## grimreaper69

rollin yota28 said:


> The significant other is great, especially when they surprise you with gifts! I love my wife


 I got that one. Need to get back on it soon.


----------



## rollin yota28

its lookin good, mine might be gettin the engine out of my GTO, but it'll have to wait til after the build off....still got the belair and a 61 imp on my plate before september..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Alright so I should be able to get alot more work done now. Instead of a shop that is 90+ in the daytime with no a/c... today im sitting in a show with an air conditioner dammit!.. works great


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shop I meant


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I got that one. Need to get back on it soon.


Or just send it to me. Minus the wheels.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Grasshopper. 80% done.





rollin yota28 said:


> So heres the belair engine


Now THATS what Im talkin about. Thank you for the pics! Brian that Elky is lookin SICK bro!! Post more pics. :biggrin: Yota Im likin this model bro. Not a lot of chrome and just the right color combo. It's good to see something that ISNT so shiny!! Nice work fellas! One more week, or so and I'll be back in my shop some more. Got to spend the last week with my boys. I cant believe 8 weeks have gone by already! :thumbsdown: Sucks to see them go, but they'll be back at Christmas! :thumbsup:


----------



## dfwr83

grimreaper69 said:


> Whatever Brian has on the Elco. Just the 2 pumps. Wanna get real detailed with this truck.


dat set is da hard line set up wit 2 dumps each...$8 plus shippin. i'll get on it as soon as i can bro'...


----------



## grimreaper69

dfwr83 said:


> dat set is da hard line set up wit 2 dumps each...$8 plus shippin. i'll get on it as soon as i can bro'...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

This is what my daughter is building, she bought it at the last model car show we went to, so she is going to build a couple of models for the next show in oct.


----------



## kykustoms




----------



## dariusmather

kykustoms said:


>


Damn! Clean! Flows perfect with the curves oF the truck!


----------



## rollin yota28

kykustoms said:


>


Hey bro, lookin real good! I got the Interior for the belair done, and yeah, thats flannel... 







I also did the tops of the seats metallic copper to break up the flat a little


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:sick work with the flannel, looks good!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:sick work with the flannel, looks good!!


x2 that's a bad ass idea!! Nice work Bro!


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks guys, appreciate it!


----------



## grimreaper69

Interior for "Iceberg"


----------



## rollin yota28

Looks really good man, a little over splash on the bottom cushion of the drivers seat though, just a heads up


----------



## dariusmather

What wheels are them bro????


----------



## grimreaper69

Blue hilux.


----------



## rollin yota28

grimreaper69 said:


> Interior for "Iceberg"


dude, i had to pull this again, cause it is a sweet interior! Nice and subtle, and clean. how hard was it to paint the shifter boot and cup holders? Magnifying glass in effect....?


----------



## grimreaper69

Just a fine tip brush.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good Jim! I like the way that interior is laid out bro! Good shit!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

_What's good drag low fam_


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Screwing around with rims. 1961 Mercury Monterey promo, 23" that daddies


----------



## rollin yota28

Drop the front a little and it would be perf mate


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> _What's good drag low fam_


What's happenin watts!!  How you been?


----------



## chevyguy97

that's a clean interior grim. nice work.


----------



## customcoupe68

SlammdSonoma said:


> Screwing around with rims. 1961 Mercury Monterey promo, 23" that daddies


looks like scale 20's


----------



## airbrushmaster

GRIM WHAT DID YOU USE FOR FLOCKING TO MAKE IT COME OUT SO CLEAN... TUTORIAL PLEASE.... TIGHT AND SICK WORK BRO...


----------



## grimreaper69

airbrushmaster said:


> GRIM WHAT DID YOU USE FOR FLOCKING TO MAKE IT COME OUT SO CLEAN... TUTORIAL PLEASE.... TIGHT AND SICK WORK BRO...


 Not sure what the flocking actually is, got it from scur, but any kind of flocking works the same. Basically I just sift it over wet paint using this little strainer. It helps it go on smooth and even. Press the flocking into the paint with my finger, let it sit for a couple minutes and then tap off the excess.


----------



## grimreaper69

White face gauges.


----------



## grimreaper69

Interior is officially done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn that's slick as hell bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn that's slick as hell bro



x's mothalovin 2! That is bad ass Jim. Nice work! :wow:


----------



## rollin yota28

very nice indeed......


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> What's happenin watts!!  How you been?


Im good homie just building like crazy but some days I be tired from work but I got a few new thing I want to build...Going to step up my game


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Interior is officially done.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Im good homie just building like crazy but some days I be tired from work but I got a few new thing I want to build...Going to step up my game


Good to hear! I feel you on that work shit! :roflmao: I cant wait for fall and winter to get here. This heat is KILLIN me. Everyone I know always complains about the winter and how its so cold and they cant wait for summer...... then when summer gets here they are bitchin that it's too hot!!! LMAO, you wont hear me bitch about the cold. My natural body heat keeps me warm, and in the summer it sucks ass cause I stay sweating. :uh: Winter time you'll catch me in my thermals, a pair of coveralls, my hoodie, and a knit cap. Im warm as hell and everyone is always sayin arent you cold, it's -5 out? Not this guy! :roflmao:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Good to hear! I feel you on that work shit! :roflmao: I cant wait for fall and winter to get here. This heat is KILLIN me. Everyone I know always complains about the winter and how its so cold and they cant wait for summer...... then when summer gets here they are bitchin that it's too hot!!! LMAO, you wont hear me bitch about the cold. My natural body heat keeps me warm, and in the summer it sucks ass cause I stay sweating. :uh: Winter time you'll catch me in my thermals, a pair of coveralls, my hoodie, and a knit cap. Im warm as hell and everyone is always sayin arent you cold, it's -5 out? Not this guy! :roflmao:


LOL you will hate Miami then


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's why I stay up north bro! :roflmao: I cant take the heat, so I stay my ass out the kitchen  Plus Traitor James is down there.... Cleveland and him dont mix well. LMAO


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> That's why I stay up north bro! :roflmao: I cant take the heat, so I stay my ass out the kitchen  Plus Traitor James is down there.... Cleveland and him dont mix well. LMAO


lol...you can't paint in the winter can you????


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> lol...you can't paint in the winter can you????


Heater, basement, toaster oven, and thermometer to check temps!


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Interior is officially done.


thats it right there!! nice finish!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Heater, basement, toaster oven, and thermometer to check temps!


:thumbsup:


----------



## richphotos

Mr lowrider305 said:


> lol...you can't paint in the winter can you????


I got access to a 1:1 spray booth FTW...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

All of my paints from last year ( junk in my opinion), was Done with propane and a wall heater in the size of a walk in closet for a shop. Would let the can get warm in front of the heater at a safe distance, then step out with body, can and a jacket, spray like crazy, then stick the car and the paint back in the heat. Such bullshit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Paints drying now. Almost like the 69 galaxie, except this don't have Kandy tangerine.
Just nova orange metallic, tangelo pearl. Gonna add black stripes so the wing works with that.


----------



## chevyguy97

viper looks goooooooooooood brian, that color fits it.


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah dude, that looks really nice


----------



## chevy214d

damn that viper looks sick..the rims look bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Good to hear! I feel you on that work shit! :roflmao: I cant wait for fall and winter to get here. This heat is KILLIN me. Everyone I know always complains about the winter and how its so cold and they cant wait for summer...... then when summer gets here they are bitchin that it's too hot!!! LMAO, you wont hear me bitch about the cold. My natural body heat keeps me warm, and in the summer it sucks ass cause I stay sweating. :uh: Winter time you'll catch me in my thermals, a pair of coveralls, my hoodie, and a knit cap. Im warm as hell and everyone is always sayin arent you cold, it's -5 out? Not this guy! :roflmao:



you should try bein a roofer lol sometimes i think i might actually die when im workin lol


----------



## LRN2011

Come join Lowrider Nationals at our 14th Annual Car show and Concert. We have alot of car clubs and Lowrider bike clubs already confirmed, There will be over $20.000 in cash and prizes, a fun zone for the kids, Hot models contest, Food and Drinks, Concert with top artist and Superbowl style diamond rings. Here are a couple of clubs who will be attending Lowrider Nationals.

Car Clubs:

Nokturnal, Swift, Xplizit, Majestics, Aztec, Latin World, Sickness,

Rez Made, Rollerz Only, Still Tippin, Nitelife, Carnales Unidos.

Lowrider Bikes:

Twisted Dreams, Mexicali.












See ya at the Nationals!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

damn brian that viper looks badass


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks guys..gonna be z bit before this ones done.


----------



## [email protected]

it looks turtle slow man! lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao..u got that message u needed a headstart eh? Poor ole vette lol.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> Paints drying now. Almost like the 69 galaxie, except this don't have Kandy tangerine.
> Just nova orange metallic, tangelo pearl. Gonna add black stripes so the wing works with that.


:boink:


----------



## richphotos

viper looks real good, that color is sick, the only thing i would do is pull the rear wheels out a tiny bit, they look in too far


----------



## Mr lowrider305

[h=3][/h]
dose anyone have a 86 Monte carol body they can sale me


----------



## dfwr83

SlammdSonoma said:


> Paints drying now. Almost like the 69 galaxie, except this don't have Kandy tangerine.
> Just nova orange metallic, tangelo pearl. Gonna add black stripes so the wing works with that.


viper looks sik Brian bro'...i was thinkin, u should line up da wheels wit da body. so it doesnt look all tuck'd n like dat...jus my 2cents bro'.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

[email protected] said:


> it looks turtle slow man! lol





SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao..u got that message u needed a headstart eh? Poor ole vette lol.


I'll put my money on the Vette, Both builds look good fellas.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> dose anyone have a 86 Monte carol body they can sale me


I got a whole kit, minus donk wheels if you want Watts. 



MayhemKustomz said:


> I'll put my money on the Vette, Both builds look good fellas.


Have to agree, Though the viper is fast, the vette would still put it in second LOL. Great builds though to both of you.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

As for the rear tire being too far in, its just in a mockup so y'all working for me too hard!! Haha. The rears will be coming out some to where its just tucking the tire.last night I scratchbuilt some disc brakes from sheet styrene, added scale cast metal calipers to it..can bare see em behind the wheels but oh well. I also gotta add some micro mesh to the upper hood vents, I opened those up prior to painting the car, it'll look lot better than the stock look. Thought about wiring the engine but ya wont see half of thy shit ( did that one other time..saw no wiring), so ill add at it with some other under hood stuff. Thinking interior will be black with either light gray inserts or orange inserts..or a lil of both.


----------



## dig_derange

Looks badass brutha. Can't wait to see the final product


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> I got a whole kit, minus donk wheels if you want Watts.


how much???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> how much???


 $20 shipped foo! :thumbsup: Shippin today for priority just ran me 9 bucks, so I figure at $11 bucks for a kit is a good price :biggrin: LMK


----------



## rollin yota28

The 61 imp finally done!




























And my favorite shot.....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

61 Looks GREAT!!! Nice work Yota!


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> 61 Looks GREAT!!! Nice work Yota!


thanks bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

And yet ANOTHER project on the bench. I call this one "Cotton Candy".


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> And yet ANOTHER project on the bench. I call this one "Cotton Candy".


Hahaha that's funny Jim, I was going to call my 58 Impala build Cotton Candy. Nice work bro.


----------



## grimreaper69

Great minds think alike. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

everyone's builds are looking good, that 61 is clean as hell yota. and brian that paint is killer on that viper. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK FAM.


----------



## rollin yota28

chevyguy97 said:


> everyone's builds are looking good, that 61 is clean as hell yota. and brian that paint is killer on that viper. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK FAM.


 Thanks man!


----------



## rollin yota28

alright fellas, im running into a problem with the front suspension on the belair, i cut off the 2 sets of a arms, and also the bracket that holds the rim. didnt know what to do, so i drilled a hole through the frame into the bottom of said bracket to use a piece of metal to hold it together. but now it sits to high and the tires dont touch ground. so now i have a bunch of pieces and dont know what to do, help me guys?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

side pics brother! Cant really visualize werds... get me some pics... If you're on Yahoo, hit me up @ juniors_bowtie


----------



## hocknberry

another project! LOL rollin yota, i figure you might be interested in this, cuz you had asked for marbilizing and water drops! here yah go?! :thumbsup:
































i still need to add to the sides of the body....im open to suggestions!


----------



## dariusmather

red pinstrips, with small white accents and drag-lo in cursive at the end of the stripe, just a thought lol

quick question fam what are the best steps to take from plastic to primer to paint to get the most shine? how to anyone ?


----------



## rollin yota28

hocknberry said:


> another project! LOL rollin yota, i figure you might be interested in this, cuz you had asked for marbilizing and water drops! here yah go?! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i still need to add to the sides of the body....im open to suggestions!


Dude, that is pretty sweet! and im definitely gonna watch out, like to see what you end up with on the sides. IMO, i would run simple intertwining white and red (the same red as the top) parallel with the black marble top and bottom, then integrate it down into a more solid thicker stripe of the same red with the water drop effect. this might also be just crazy talk, but maybe put a hinged flip up hardtop to the bed, and continue the lines as well? Yeah bro, i think im gonna tackle one at a time, probably try the marblizing thing first, and i reread your PM again, maybe try it on the build off truck.........? Camino's looking good though mate


----------



## kykustoms

yota that 61 looks badass...hock that paint looks good sofar...darius paint is only as smooth as the plastic under it...the smoother the shinier im no expert at paint but this is a great forum with alot of excellent painters and i think there may be how tos on paint if not then check youtube


----------



## Scur-rape-init

kykustoms said:


> yota that 61 looks badass...hock that paint looks good sofar...*darius paint is only as smooth as the plastic under it...the smoother the shinier* im no expert at paint but this is a great forum with alot of excellent painters and i think there may be how tos on paint if not then check youtube


 Yup yup. Perfect way of puttin it Jake. Just make sure you wetsand in between coats, and also wetsand after clearcoats.


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> side pics brother! Cant really visualize werds... get me some pics... If you're on Yahoo, hit me up @ juniors_bowtie


hey dude, i dont have yahoo, except email, so ill just post pics here if thats cool, it will probably be monday though, weekdays are build days, weekend's usually family time, ya know? thanks in advance mate!


----------



## rollin yota28

kykustoms said:


> *yota that 61 looks badass...*hock that paint looks good sofar...darius paint is only as smooth as the plastic under it...the smoother the shinier im no expert at paint but this is a great forum with alot of excellent painters and i think there may be how tos on paint if not then check youtube


Thanks mate! appreciate it!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*Whats good drag low family*...*I don't no if any of you guys seen my video's/builds on youtube before but I posted a video about the club and use afew of you guys pics I hope everyone cool with that...I did not use everyone pics cuz I was trying to keep the video short but anyways you all move me & make me want to be a better builder so thanks to you all 

prt 1. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpZe0P-1gXg


*
_*prt 2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQyfhc4dvxE&feature=related*_


----------



## rollin yota28

thats cool man, a shout out to the best m.c.c., right on! .....youre shirtless though.....awkward...... :boink: :dunno: ...... j/k, hehehehe, again i posted this in random topic, but i had a little too much sun today.............


----------



## Mr lowrider305

you all are doing some good shit Im still slacking but learning!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Cool vid Watts!! That was a pretty cool thing to do bro! Way to represent! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i agree with jake on the painting thing. tho i broke the mold on that way too. This last build im just finished, the Viper GTS, has absolutely no primer, body was sanded down lightly to take off the flash and other bad places and thats it. Also hasnt been polished or anything for that matter. In all reality i wouldnt ever do this, but i was itchy to spray something and it was either gonna come out right or be dipped from trying too hard. Heres my end resluts..and you take it the way u want. lol!!

































the engine is not the stock kit version shown. The block and tranny is from the Dodge VTS truck, i had to cut the drive link out of the GTS tranny to fit the VTS one so id have details including exhaust that isnt a blob. The upper manifold is from the GTS kit and kept it for it to run and look right under the hood. So if yall have these kits onhand, do some swapping, youll get a better detailed car from it. Wing is a INGS parts kit wing set.


----------



## rollin yota28

The viper looks really mate! Got lucky with the paint though, I've had too many bad paint things happen when I didn't have primer first, I.e. paint lifting, cracking, etc.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Cool vid Watts!! That was a pretty cool thing to do bro! Way to represent! :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah it usuals does that with me, but cutting over the entire body with 400 or better sandpaper I think helps get away from that. I got primer now and itchy to find another quirky build. Already started fuckin with a mustang gt-h but that's back in the box. I should do a truck but im just not feeling one til the buildoff in sept... just wanna keep my building going. Besides got a ton of car shit here..hmm


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah, there's a couple of people I cant wait to yeah, I can't wait for the build off! You slammd, and a couple other guys have some sweet trucks already under your belts


----------



## rollin yota28

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah, there's a couple of people I cant wait to yeah, I can't wait for the build off! You slammd, and a couple other guys have some sweet trucks already under your belts


 Sorry about the run-on sentence


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao..I am thinking of swtickin up and doin a ext cab ford truck but not my red one to finish. Some more ideas I been festering in my head.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

well everyone i know you haven't seen wounderbread posting on here for sometime now, keep him in your prayers as he needs them to pull through this rough time in his life! a fellow model builder and friend to all of us is in MICU ward untill he can breath on his own. i am keeping everyone posted on his health as i visit him as many times as i can and i show him all the messages and post here and facebook. family never turns or leaves family behind. Santiago aka "Mr.1/16th" Best Friends with WounderBread!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr.1/16th said:


> well everyone i know you haven't seen wounderbread posting on here for sometime now, keep him in your prayers as he needs them to pull through this rough time in his life! a fellow model builder and friend to all of us is in MICU ward untill he can breath on his own. i am keeping everyone posted on his health as i visit him as many times as i can and i show him all the messages and post here and facebook. family never turns or leaves family behind. Santiago aka "Mr.1/16th" Best Friends with WounderBread!


WTF! I thought James was gettin better? I never hear shit anymore. Last I heard he was doing good, released cause the doctors were wrong about his condition, and was back to building..... 

Wandabread, you best get your shit cleaned up and get back here to the Fam bro!  My thoughts and prayers are with you, and await your return B!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Wtf!!! He's in my prayers. Tell him when he's up to it he knows he can text me.


----------



## rollin yota28

Aw man that really sucks, tell him deep prayers from me and my church


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i will tell him and show him this thread as for texting or callin his cell phone, it's been cut off for now. i'll be checking up everyday for everyone.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Mr.1/16th said:


> well everyone i know you haven't seen wounderbread posting on here for sometime now, keep him in your prayers as he needs them to pull through this rough time in his life! a fellow model builder and friend to all of us is in MICU ward untill he can breath on his own. i am keeping everyone posted on his health as i visit him as many times as i can and i show him all the messages and post here and facebook. family never turns or leaves family behind. Santiago aka "Mr.1/16th" Best Friends with WounderBread!


*He's in my prayers*


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> i will tell him and show him this thread as for texting or callin his cell phone, it's been cut off for now. i'll be checking up everyday for everyone.


holy hell! i thought he was at home on the up and up as well!! get better james and get your ass back to the bench!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr.1/16th said:


> i will tell him and show him this thread as for texting or callin his cell phone, it's been cut off for now. i'll be checking up everyday for everyone.


Thanks Santiago. I appreciate you doin this for us! He is a good dude, and it sucks hearing he's out on these accounts.... Speakin of which, hey Nater, didnt you say you were gettin a card together?? If so, put me on the list..... I will PM you my address!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I think its on its way around, from what Nate was telling me on the phone. Right before they put him on the machine he was Texting me saying he had things on his mind..what he wouldn't tell me.. then he said he was gonna take a nap. Still got his log from his conversation.. 
I really do hope he pulls thru, he's been alot closer than most of the guys on here. To just call up and chat. To me friend or no friend that's just straight up family.. coolest brother I've known yet. I know some of the shit that was on his mind, and its more than some wanna take on. I gotta quit, this is getting heavy for me.


----------



## dfwr83

wats up DLK...sry to hear bout one of ur club members an fellow builder. let him know i send my prayers...an hope he gets well soon.


----------



## kykustoms

damn that sucks about james i texted the other day but got no response and been worried about him... this thread and facebook are not the same without him...not too mention the random calls from him talkin about models and whatever... just a cool ass guy that im proud to call a friend even if i never met him i will one day... but you have to get better james i know you will just a matter of time keep your head up and your will strong and you will kick this shit in the balls lol... get well brother


----------



## brantstevens

get better soon bro! youll be back an building in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

i will be seeing him on wensday with the SD Crew by his side. the truth is he is on life support to help him breath and get him to sleep. it's really difficult to see my friend laying in a bed and thier is nothing you can do but look at him in a state of shock. he lost 80 pounds and it will take several months for him to fully recover. But he knows were all here for him as the nurse's tell him of all the people that come to see him with me as he is sleeping most of the time. Prayers are the best thing from each and everyone of us every day night and minute that go's by. i have already lost too many friends and i will not loose this fucker to HIV or Pneumonia!!!! Aunt Puala and me are being kepted aware of his condition every day so as i get info i will keep you all in the loop!! might even have a road trip to take him home once he is better to travel home! Gnite everyone for now. Mr.1/16th


----------



## Scur-rape-init

dfwr83 said:


> wats up DLK...sry to hear bout one of ur club members an fellow builder. let him know i send my prayers...an hope he gets well soon.


Thanks bro! Means alot, and shows' them LUGK boi's dont play! Yall are a good crew, and serious family! 



Mr.1/16th said:


> i will be seeing him on wensday with the SD Crew by his side. the truth is he is on life support to help him breath and get him to sleep. it's really difficult to see my friend laying in a bed and thier is nothing you can do but look at him in a state of shock. he lost 80 pounds and it will take several months for him to fully recover. But he knows were all here for him as the nurse's tell him of all the people that come to see him with me as he is sleeping most of the time. Prayers are the best thing from each and everyone of us every day night and minute that go's by. i have already lost too many friends and i will not loose this fucker to HIV or Pneumonia!!!! Aunt Puala and me are being kepted aware of his condition every day so as i get info i will keep you all in the loop!! might even have a road trip to take him home once he is better to travel home! Gnite everyone for now. Mr.1/16th


Santiago, please do. I am on here quite often, and honestly, this is news to me. I cant believe he's lost 80 lbs, cause his ass was already a bean pole! :wow: If you can bro, please give him my best, and tell him we're all here for him.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hey Santiago, text me once in a while and keep me updated. 5173583094


----------



## richphotos

Damn, I do not know him that well. But with that being said, I hope that he makes a full and quick recovery.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

thanks everyone and grim i have you number on lock and i will be keeping everyone posted.! Keep praying for him and we will keep showing him all of the threads and post. Latrerz for now. i will have an update sometime today.


----------



## dfwr83

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks bro! Means alot, and shows' them LUGK boi's dont play! Yall are a good crew, and serious family!


thanx bro'...L.U.G.K. is part of LIL jus like DLK.


----------



## dfwr83

sry for whorin up ur thread DLK...but i jus wanted to show u all da pumps dat Brian/SlammedSonoma casted up. da pumps were scratch built by me...Brian was able to cast dem up clean. i allowed him to sell da casts if he wishes to do so...jus so no one gets it twisted. 

wat normally took me 5hrs to do only took 2hrs to finish...bad ass work Brian an thanx a lot bro'. its a big time saver...


----------



## rollin yota28

rollin yota28 said:


> alright fellas, im running into a problem with the front suspension on the belair, i cut off the 2 sets of a arms, and also the bracket that holds the rim. didnt know what to do, so i drilled a hole through the frame into the bottom of said bracket to use a piece of metal to hold it together. but now it sits to high and the tires dont touch ground. so now i have a bunch of pieces and dont know what to do, help me guys?


 So scurapinit asked for pics of my issue- and what's worse, I already lost a bottom a arm! The little ones are the top a arms. So yeah- help! I got frustrated already so I tried placing a couple of metal pieces through the frame into the pieces that hold the wheels hence the holes


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> So scurapinit asked for pics of my issue- and what's worse, I already lost a bottom a arm! The little ones are the top a arms. So yeah- help! I got frustrated already so I tried placing a couple of metal pieces through the frame into the pieces that hold the wheels hence the holes


the easiest thing would be to use parts from a diff car even if u had to cut the whole front clip off and replace it...one advantage would be you could Z the frame raising the suspension and lowering the ride height...this will raise the engine to tho so you might have issues there... other than that it would take some arm fabrication


----------



## kykustoms




----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah I was thinkin of z-ing the front, do you think some drop down engine mounts would work? And either way I screwed up the box suspension parts, so I'd probably have to fabricate some a arms huh?


----------



## kykustoms

yea unless u got donor parts from another car


----------



## Mr lowrider305

kykustoms said:


>


nice!!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah, I wish! I just started a little bit ago, so my parts box isn't too big yet, gotta work with what I got....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah I was thinkin of z-ing the front, do you think some drop down engine mounts would work? And either way I screwed up the box suspension parts, so I'd probably have to fabricate some a arms huh?


Yeah you'll have to drop the engine mounts as well. Usually it is a pretty easy task. Let me look in my parts bin and see what I can find. If I cant find anything there are some good how to's on here for scratchbuilding your own. Just look on the first page of the FAQ'S section. 









I know the picture sucks, but I dont have the kit here right now so I can show you better shots. Basically everything was cut and lowered about 2 scale inches. Engine mounts, a-arms, and transmission bracket. The upper a-arms were flipped, and the spindles were too to allow for the suspension to drop almost 8 scale inches total. hope this will help you out a little bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

HAPPY 30TH BIRTHDAY JAKE.


----------



## chevyguy97

jake that truck is bad ass, so for your birthday you need to put that bitch in a box and send it to me. lmao


----------



## kykustoms

lmfao yea maybe next year matt


----------



## kykustoms

thanks watson... so im doin the truck in like a pearl blue almost purple with like a charcoal grey breakin it up somehow... my question is should i paint the wheels one of those colors or paint them to look alluminum?


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Yeah you'll have to drop the engine mounts as well. Usually it is a pretty easy task. Let me look in my parts bin and see what I can find. If I cant find anything there are some good how to's on here for scratchbuilding your own. Just look on the first page of the FAQ'S section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the picture sucks, but I dont have the kit here right now so I can show you better shots. Basically everything was cut and lowered about 2 scale inches. Engine mounts, a-arms, and transmission bracket. The upper a-arms were flipped, and the spindles were too to allow for the suspension to drop almost 8 scale inches total. hope this will help you out a little bro.


 thanks man, but in all honesty, it looks like nothing was done to the frame, so lowering all that would actually raise up the frame, because the engine would hit the ground, pushing it up? i did get an idea though from it, im gonna make some a arms with wheel bracket thing (i saw a tutorial in here some pages back) attach them to the frame before i do any major cutting. my idea is that the a arms will move up and down so maybe it can be low enough without cutting anything up? im just afraid to try z-ing it or notching because I have never cut up a model like that before, worried of screwing it up........


----------



## kykustoms

you gotta start somewhere...u start by notching and Zing kit frames then you end up doin full custom frames and suspensions lol


----------



## rollin yota28

yeah true, well I'm definitely in the right club for examples! Thanks for helping....again! Did you do anything to that frame, maybe just bad angle to see it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah true, well I'm definitely in the right club for examples! Thanks for helping....again! Did you do anything to that frame, maybe just bad angle to see it


Nope, not a thing. But I will say this, it lays frame without any problem. The back half is c-notched, but other then that, it's on the ground. I dont really do the whole "doorin" thing. Seems too low to me, but that's just MY opinion LOL.


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Nope, not a thing. But I will say this, it lays frame without any problem. The back half is c-notched, but other then that, it's on the ground. I dont really do the whole "doorin" thing. Seems too low to me, but that's just MY opinion LOL.


 Yeah, im with ya, laying rocker or pinch weld is low enough for me!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Pinching titties and Layin whores what?? Lmao. I once done a truck that was like the 12 inches Nissan truck..did a 99 chevy ext cab, cut from the body line down, was tucking the lowest lug on 15 inch rims..no top, no hood...just insanity just to see how retarded I could get with building one. Used latex house paint, brushed on with a 3" brush and buffed it out w/o clear.. don't have it anymore but that's where I sorta got my start on cutting em up. Now there's not one thing im not good at, I may not have awards to show for it but I don't need a trophy to stand there and make me think that my shit looks good on my shelves...Yanno.


----------



## rollin yota28

I'm figuring it won't be that bad once I finally do it, I just gotta stop being a ponce and do it already!


----------



## rollin yota28

Alright guys, I decided to suck it up and make some a arms for the belair. And even before I was a member here, I learned from all of you to save trees from various parts. These trees are from the mouse trap board game, with a paper clip, let's hope this works....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks like a start there. Was gonna say if ya ever need parts, I got shit im giving away. Im sending over a handful of lower a arms to darin so I can make room. I got a ton of extra parts from various car/truck/van/tank/jet/boat kits.. just thrown that out for all here in the club.And I think I have my buildoff truck figured out. From what I've seen, it hasn't been done, at least the way im gonna do it. 99 silverado stepside with a Escalade front.. ext cab too.  Not using the 90 stepside either. Y'all gotta wait on that..lmao. jake don't say a word! Lol


----------



## grimreaper69

My guess is startin with the bed from the F-150 stepside/Lightning. As close as you can get with the curves.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Alright foos when is the build off? and it's a stepside build off right? Or a truck build off? I dont remember. :dunno: Either way, I'm in. Time to contribute to the club. :roflmao:


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Alright foos when is the build off? and it's a stepside build off right? Or a truck build off? I dont remember. :dunno: Either way, I'm in. Time to contribute to the club. :roflmao:


 Yeah for real, who has the details of the build off? And scurrapeinit, I might take you up on some parts, what do you got, and how much?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah for real, who has the details of the build off? And scurrapeinit, I might take you up on some parts, what do you got, and how much?


Names Vance bro. It's easier to type then all that SN :roflmao: I gt nothing for parts, that was Brian.  ^^^^ SlammdSonoma


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Your close grim, but completely wrong make and model of truck. Im gonna see if.... wait for it! Lmao. Til then this is what im drooling over and building.







GTR in diamond dust and graphite dust with stock rims with a custom cut lip. Ings Z power wing. Same kit as what the viper wing was from. Got one more to put on something..lol


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Names Vance bro. It's easier to type then all that SN :roflmao: I gt nothing for parts, that was Brian.  ^^^^ SlammdSonoma


My bad vance, ok, then the parts question is directed at Brian  and that gtr is lookin good, I like the variant two tone between the colors.Yeah I got a 53 f100 for the build off I plan on silver outlined dark cherry panels with maybe a bright blue outline around the silver or cherry


----------



## SlammdSonoma

EEasier question to me is what do u need? I have 4 drawers of bumpers, seats, dashes, wheels and tires, clear glass parts, hoods, tonneaus,small parts to engines, import bumpers and wings,decals..anything u need? Like my signature says..for all your needs in plastic. If I don't have it, ill build it.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> EEasier question to me is what do u need? I have 4 drawers of bumpers, seats, dashes, wheels and tires, clear glass parts, hoods, tonneaus,small parts to engines, import bumpers and wings,decals..anything u need? Like my signature says..for all your needs in plastic. If I don't have it, ill build it.


on that note...i will take all 4 drawers full!


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> EEasier question to me is what do u need? I have 4 drawers of bumpers, seats, dashes, wheels and tires, clear glass parts, hoods, tonneaus,small parts to engines, import bumpers and wings,decals..anything u need? Like my signature says..for all your needs in plastic. If I don't have it, ill build it.


How bout Dodge Dakota seats??


----------



## dariusmather

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah for real, who has the details of the build off? And scurrapeinit, I might take you up on some parts, what do you got, and how much?


Step side truck build off begining sept 1st if it sounds okay with everyone else?


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> EEasier question to me is what do u need? I have 4 drawers of bumpers, seats, dashes, wheels and tires, clear glass parts, hoods, tonneaus,small parts to engines, import bumpers and wings,decals..anything u need? Like my signature says..for all your needs in plastic. If I don't have it, ill build it.


actually brian, im lookin to expand my selections of wheels, especially for the upcoming build off, some decals, and maybe a couple pairs of headers that would fit around the toyota hilux kit (the one that doesnt come with an engine)....?


----------



## chevyguy97

car is lookn good brian.


----------



## chevyguy97

sept 1st sounds good to me darius, im ready.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well brian has put me into a charger building mode, so i desided to get my 68 out and start onit,









im using the wheels from the 67 chevelle kit, going to be painting it purple and silver, already got the silver laid down onit.









this is the 426 Hemi that came with the kit, i desided to put it on the engine stand, and im going to be putting the 440 in the car.


----------



## grimreaper69

Workin the interior for Cotton Candy.


----------



## rollin yota28

The interiors lookin good mate!


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn that's a clean ass interior.
Here is a quick little teaser pic, still gota add the purple to the body, but i have an idea of how to two tone it, so ima start on that part next week.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> How bout Dodge Dakota seats??


Got em off the tree bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Follow that body line matt, the one that runs the length of the car, and where it comes to the vents just curve it into the other line...shit ur good at that stuff! Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

rollin yota28 said:


> actually brian, im lookin to expand my selections of wheels, especially for the upcoming build off, some decals, and maybe a couple pairs of headers that would fit around the toyota hilux kit (the one that doesnt come with an engine)....?


Haha, I gotta ask in pm how ur building this Toyota, so I know what to look for, don't wanna bust out all ur secrets here bro..the hawks here will find a way to mock it ..lol j/k. The rims I have are mixed up, I have a few I've pulled out of my supertub of tires/wheels that match I may part with. If not there's some from Pegasus I have onhand I can part with. Decals are also from various kits new and old.. I rarely use them, would rather try painting it first nowadays.lol


----------



## rollin yota28

dariusmather said:


> Step side truck build off begining sept 1st if it sounds okay with everyone else?


hey dude, i heard that, and it sounds like its 3 months long as well. Anymore details, like certain style or anything, or just a stepside free for all?


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> Haha, I gotta ask in pm how ur building this Toyota, so I know what to look for, don't wanna bust out all ur secrets here bro..the hawks here will find a way to mock it ..lol j/k. The rims I have are mixed up, I have a few I've pulled out of my supertub of tires/wheels that match I may part with. If not there's some from Pegasus I have onhand I can part with. Decals are also from various kits new and old.. I rarely use them, would rather try painting it first nowadays.lol


no worries mate :thumbsup: PM sent.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Matt, that Charger is looking great bro. 

Brian, you got any racing style seats? Carborator/throttle bodies? Wheels and tires from the 66 chevelle kit? :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I may have all of that..which kit? The 396 pro street chevelle, wagon,? Throttle bodies not sure. Carbs yes..all kinds


----------



## SlammdSonoma

15 years of adding to this..I've thrown out quite abit of stuff already, also have a ton of resin that has some parts that's bad in it that could be made into custom parts to all those custom builders out there..let that shit go by the handful. Ask the last few guys getting resin, im filling the bags just to get it out of here..lol. if ya use it, great..ya don't..chunk em..im gonna otherwise.


----------



## IceMan555

SlammdSonoma said:


> 15 years of adding to this..I've thrown out quite abit of stuff already, also have a ton of resin that has some parts that's bad in it that could be made into custom parts to all those custom builders out there..let that shit go by the handful. Ask the last few guys getting resin, im filling the bags just to get it out of here..lol. if ya use it, great..ya don't..chunk em..im gonna otherwise.


Don't toss it out, send it to me :rofl:


----------



## rollin yota28

The GTO model is a 1999 classic metal works model. Factory specs. And if you need to get rid of more stuff, ill pm you my address if that helps.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just a note..for drag lo members only. Want the brothers to have at it..if they need it..giving back to this hobby in small portions.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey Brian, return pm sent, not to rush, just eager, like waiting for Xmas morning!


----------



## IceMan555

SlammdSonoma said:


> Just a note..for drag lo members only. Want the brothers to have at it..if they need it..giving back to this hobby in small portions.


Where's the love for the people outta the club in the same hobby?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Well I mean I can..just giving my club bros a head start at what they want.


----------



## IceMan555

Just giving you a hard time. good looking out for your club! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> I may have all of that..which kit? The 396 pro street chevelle, wagon,? Throttle bodies not sure. Carbs yes..all kinds


These wheels. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-1-25-Sca...246?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aadab3406

And for the carbs, Im lookin for whatever you got man. Holley's mostly, but I'll take whatever! :thumbsup: Thanks brotha!


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Got em off the tree bro...


Cool shit bro. Whenever you get a chance send em out, no rush.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

YYeap, ill sit em out, along with the wire I think I was supposed to send ur way still..anything else?


----------



## grimreaper69

:dunno: whatever you think I could use. Lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Got the purple onit this morning. my two tone idea worked out.

















Thinking of doing a black pin stripe. but im not sure yet.


----------



## grimreaper69

I think an orange stripe would set those 2 colors off nicely.


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got 3 coats of clear onit, and i love how the paint blings out in the sun.


----------



## rollin yota28

Fabulous darling, simply fabulous! Yeah dude, looks good, I agree on the orange stripe to separate


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Or a bright bright green. Not a large strip of green either..I've seen it done on a few street rods.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Anyone in here have a spare 99 chevy bed? I have a 90 longed but that's not gonna work..I don't think.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill tell y'all if it works or not really really soon. Lol


----------



## hocknberry

brian...if you need to drop shit that bad, you got my addy! surprise me?! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

here yah go rollin yota......pics of my MAZDAWG as requested! just dont ever call me gramps again!!


----------



## rollin yota28

thanks.....young'n...? J/k see i like that, no flash, nice and ground scraping low, just get in and drive......me likes mate!


----------



## grimreaper69

Got the silver base down.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lookin good grim!


----------



## chevyguy97

FINISHED-----------more pic's in my room!!!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

So this pattern I drew out is probably going on a hat for the show this weekend, and then I drew a hooded skull going on the back a little to the side


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> So this pattern I drew out is probably going on a hat for the show this weekend, and then I drew a hooded skull going on the back a little to the side


:thumbsup: nice rollin!


----------



## rollin yota28

thanks bro, yeah if any of you guysvsee this hat, come over, say whats up!


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> thanks bro, yeah if any of you guysvsee this hat, come over, say whats up!


make one for me, i'd rock it where ever i went! :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

chevyguy97 said:


> FINISHED-----------more pic's in my room!!!!!


Bad ass Matt! Nice work bro. 



grimreaper69 said:


> Got the silver base down.


Great job on the base bro. What color you goin with?



rollin yota28 said:


> So this pattern I drew out is probably going on a hat for the show this weekend, and then I drew a hooded skull going on the back a little to the side


That's bad ass! I need to learn how to do grafitti. I am tryin to grafitti up the back of my garage dio.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks fellas, hey vance, if you do try it, just watch out and keep track of what's what, its easy to lose your place! Hock, and everyone else, I could get down on these and sell them....? Let me know guys, ill take a pic when its done


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Great job on the base bro. What color you goin with?


 Ice blue.


----------



## rollin yota28

grimreaper69 said:


> Got the silver base down.


trucks lookin good mate, especially when you lay down the blue, the stance though, keepin it or goin lower? either way, looks might right mate


----------



## grimreaper69

Its about a scale 4 inch drop.


----------



## brantstevens

ordered a heap of goodies from scaledreams hopefully be here soon so i can start building again! lovin the paintjob on the charger aswell bro!

And has anyone heard from darkside? how is he goin? hope hes gettin better!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

There was an update last nite from santiago on facebook saying he's doing a lil better.


----------



## rollin yota28

Soo hete here's another for ya, and I know I'm dragging feet on the belair, but hey, still doin work right?


----------



## grimreaper69

Added a laptop to Cotton Candy's interior. Might add a few other things.


----------



## rollin yota28

grimreaper69 said:


> Added a laptop to Cotton Candy's interior. Might add a few other things.


 Look at grim gettin down with the details!.... lookin good man


----------



## grimreaper69

Got some color on Iceberg. The hood and bed came with flake like a mofo, don't know what the hell happened with the cab, so its in the pond.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Love that color bro..goes good on almost everything!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Hope everyone been doing good...my computer took a shit but I bought a new desktop so Im back..whats new anything I need to know about???


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nothing yet Watts!! :biggrin: Aint been much lately, but we heard that James is doing better! So that's a plus! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin yota28

so heres the hat ill be sporting sunday at the show, so yeah, you guys see it, its me come over say whats up!


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> so heres the hat ill be sporting sunday at the show, so yeah, you guys see it, its me come over say whats up!


so what was the cost on that rollin?! get a deal going with your hat guy....i'd rock one!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey Hock, ill take that as a compliment, cause I did it! The last couple of graffiti drawings I posted were all me.....if pure serious ill think up a price including shipping...?


----------



## dig_derange

rollin yota28 said:


> so heres the hat ill be sporting sunday at the show, so yeah, you guys see it, its me come over say whats up!


you know I dig this man


----------



## rollin yota28

thanks bro, coming from you, thats great! cause ive seen the taggin on that party bus you did, and it looked good.....


----------



## rollin yota28

was also wondering how james is doing, and if he still has his phone or not, i sent him a text today, just seeing if he got it


----------



## brantstevens

thats a sick hat bro! Let me know if youd ship to the land down under an ill get one off ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I doubt he got the message, he told me his phone would be cut off, that was 2 weeks prior to him being in the state he's in now... and no word recently.


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> I doubt he got the message, he told me his phone would be cut off, that was 2 weeks prior to him being in the state he's in now... and no word recently.


yeah, i remember you saying that, i figured id throw a text anyway, maybe to see if its back on, and vance through out that hes doing better


----------



## chevyguy97

WHO IS ALL IN FOR THE STEP SIDE BUILD OFF STARTING SEPT. 1st.???????????


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm in.


----------



## rollin yota28

i'm in


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> WHO IS ALL IN FOR THE STEP SIDE BUILD OFF STARTING SEPT. 1st.???????????


ill watch!! my plates gettin full here, i dont have any step sides, and im not much for em, not trying to be a hater.......do em up drag-lo!!


----------



## hocknberry

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey Hock, ill take that as a compliment, cause I did it! The last couple of graffiti drawings I posted were all me.....if pure serious ill think up a price including shipping...?


yah bro, im down! PM me with a price! or get all the guys together and print cost may be cheaper then!


----------



## hocknberry

anyone got a square body dime to sell/trade?! yah i know wrong topic, but we are truck guys!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got 1 but I can't sell it tho lolAnd im in, unlike hock, I don't have a stepside but im making mine one! Ext cab 99 silverado stepside (w/o the 90 chevy bed)..


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> I got 1 but I can't sell it tho lolAnd im in, unlike hock, I don't have a stepside but im making mine one! Ext cab 99 silverado stepside (w/o the 90 chevy bed)..


well if you got one and cant sell...why post it, yah fuckin tease!! thats just not right!! :uh:


----------



## rollin yota28

hocknberry said:


> yah bro, im down! PM me with a price! or get all the guys together and print cost may be cheaper then!


again, ill take that as a compliment, cause theyre not screen printed, they will all be hand painted by yours truly! Each one will be one-of-a-kind!


----------



## dfwr83

grimreaper69 said:


> Got the silver base down.


S-10 is lookin nice Grim...:thumbsup: cant wait to c wat u put dem pumps on bro'.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Nothing yet Watts!! :biggrin: Aint been much lately, but we heard that James is doing better! So that's a plus! :biggrin:


ok thanks!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> so heres the hat ill be sporting sunday at the show, so yeah, you guys see it, its me come over say whats up!


Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

chevyguy97 said:


> WHO IS ALL IN FOR THE STEP SIDE BUILD OFF STARTING SEPT. 1st.???????????



I gotta get a truck...


----------



## brantstevens

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I gotta get a truck...


x2!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im in this bitch. :biggrin: I have one in mind, and am ready to build!  Any specific rules for the build off, or it just HAS to be a stepside?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thinking its just a stepside build but good question.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thinking its just a stepside build but good question.


x2222


----------



## rollin yota28

yeah, anything goes, as long as its a stepside kind of deal, 3 month build off


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah, anything goes, as long as its a stepside kind of deal, 3 month build off


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

hello everyone!!! i got an update on james. he is getting a bit better but for now they had to do a traceadamie on him when i was walking into his roon. hos oxygen levels are improving but still they require him to be asleep. they wake him up from time to time and they tell him all the great messages rfom here and facebook and he knows everyone is wishing him well. please keep your positive thoughts and prays for him as i am doing. see you all again with updates.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks for the update santiago, we here are all pulling for him!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Mr.1/16th said:


> hello everyone!!! i got an update on james. he is getting a bit better but for now they had to do a traceadamie on him when i was walking into his roon. hos oxygen levels are improving but still they require him to be asleep. they wake him up from time to time and they tell him all the great messages rfom here and facebook and he knows everyone is wishing him well. please keep your positive thoughts and prays for him as i am doing. see you all again with updates.


THIS GOOD TO HEAR!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

Mr lowrider305 said:


> THIS GOOD TO HEAR!!!!


x2!! get well james!!


----------



## brantstevens

x3! get well soon bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

STEPSIDE BUILD OFF RULES!!!!
any stepside truck
lifted,lowered,slammed,stock
Starts Sept 1st Ends Dec 1st.

HAVE FUN.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good news on James! I hope things get better FAST! It will be nice to talk with him again. 


Awesome for the build off rules. Thanks Matt! I say we call it the "Wonderbread Step" Build off. What do you guys say to that???


----------



## brantstevens

sounds good to me scrape! WONDERBREAD STEP!


----------



## grimreaper69

Sounds like one of them dance moves that proves white men can't dance. Lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That it does.lol. well cool im ready for the build to start, im doing kits I rarely would touch just so I wont touch it anymore...lol. im gonna refurbish a 61 T bird vert that's an original screw bottom kit car. I had it for sale for 25 shipped, sat here for two months..so im gonna build it as a classy family cruiser. I have a pic on the ceiling of a 61 hardtop with a paintjob like what I did on peppermint Kandy 67..might go the same route with this one somehow.







Haven't figured out colors, tho its gonna sit that low when done. It also comes with a complete interior boot, or can be cut down so the driver side is open only..should be a cool lil side venture.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also took a pic at the crack of dawn over the ridge by my house of this shiny lil thing. Houses a 427 with a crossarm manifold, all wired up, plumbed also. Its for the g/f. Sitting and waiting to see if she wants side exhaust or the originals now..lol







This morning I had to narrow the frame by 1/8", restructure it, cut the front thing in half and glue it back together. Tight fit got the engine, but the wheels/tires clear now lol. Take something to get something type of deal. And btw, this kit is a real damn turd to work with, but can be a nice one with some much needed details.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks good Brian. I like that 'Maro.


----------



## chevyguy97

them cars are looking good brian.


----------



## chevyguy97

WONDERBREAD STEP BUILD OFF!!!!
Starts Sept 1st and ends Dec 1st
build any kind of StepSide truck.
have fun.

sounds good to me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sounds damn good to me. And thanks for the comps. Guys


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sounds damn good to me. And thanks for the comps. Guys


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:roflmao: Wait, we all have to build a "project stepside" cause that's what our homie James would do. :roflmao: Just bustin ya balls Whitebread. We miss ya back here brotha. Get well soon so we can bust on ya to your face  No I like this idea though... I think our Prez will be happy to know we have a build-off for his return!  We all have to do it though. Every DL member that checks in an says they are gonna do it.... Im puttin this out now! YOU WILL FINISH IT! Do it for our Prez.... If we have to extend a little, Im sure we can adjust, but that doesnt mean you get to slack! Cool with everyone? Call them all out... call em back from Facebook! 


1. Scur-rape-init -55 Chebby!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are looking sik fellas.Sorry I have been around as of late.We got moved into the new house 3 weeks ago.I got my bench and display area set up a week and a half ago.
















I had quite a few moving damage victims,that had to be fixed.(Thats why I should have handled the boxes myself.)I haven't had alot of bench time.But 2 of the damaged past builds are going to be united into one,as a crew cab(someday).








I am so down with the Wonderbread step build.I got a 65 stepside.
Thank god the internet guys showed up today.I was starting to get withdrawls.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Scur-rape-init said:


> :roflmao: Wait, we all have to build a "project stepside" cause that's what our homie James would do. :roflmao: Just bustin ya balls Whitebread. We miss ya back here brotha. Get well soon so we can bust on ya to your face  No I like this idea though... I think our Prez will be happy to know we have a build-off for his return!  We all have to do it though. Every DL member that checks in an says they are gonna do it.... Im puttin this out now! YOU WILL FINISH IT! Do it for our Prez.... If we have to extend a little, Im sure we can adjust, but that doesnt mean you get to slack! Cool with everyone? Call them all out... call em back from Facebook!
> 
> 
> 1. Scur-rape-init -55 Chebby!


2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy


----------



## grimreaper69

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good to see you back Jeremy.... sucks to hear about your victums to the move... Been there brotha, and gonna be there again soon.  Either way, good to have ya back.


----------



## brantstevens

Im definately in! Jus gotta get a stepside, still undecided on what ill be building but leaning towards a stepside s10!


----------



## rollin yota28

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy. 2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy. 3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 4. BrantStevens-? 5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100


----------



## hocknberry

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> :roflmao: Wait, we all have to build a "project stepside" cause that's what our homie James would do. :roflmao: Just bustin ya balls Whitebread. We miss ya back here brotha. Get well soon so we can bust on ya to your face  No I like this idea though... I think our Prez will be happy to know we have a build-off for his return!  We all have to do it though. Every DL member that checks in an says they are gonna do it.... Im puttin this out now! YOU WILL FINISH IT! Do it for our Prez.... If we have to extend a little, Im sure we can adjust, but that doesnt mean you get to slack! Cool with everyone? Call them all out... call em back from Facebook!
> 
> AWW SCHIEET!!! since this has now been a tribute to james....im in! i dug out shit in the garage at midnight to find what ever i had....so for my start...i got a 56 ford step side i didnt even know i had?! LOL i think i got a flip nose some where i was diggin earleir to make some thing kustom, but i saw the post for james...i grabbed the blue oval and im in!! GET WELL JAMES!! THIS BUILD OFF'S FOR YOU BROTHER!!:thumbsup::angel:


----------



## hocknberry

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6.hocknberry - 56 F 100


----------



## chevyguy97

[h=2]







[/h]1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.









not sure which one i want to build, but i bet james would want me to build the 50 chevy what do ya'll think?????​


----------



## Mr lowrider305

chevyguy97 said:


> WONDERBREAD STEP BUILD OFF!!!!
> Starts Sept 1st and ends Dec 1st
> build any kind of StepSide truck.
> have fun.
> 
> sounds good to me.


----------



## kykustoms

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.

8.kykustoms--not sure yet...


----------



## bugs-one

What is up, fam? Well I haven't been on here for a while now. Still alive just been dealing with life. Good to see everybody getting down on the plastic. I'm gonna check when I get home if I got something for this James tribute build-off(hopefully I do). Well as soon as I make it home and grab my projects I can get back to building. Since I havebt been on here in a while, don't know what's been going I hope I havent been kicked out of Drag Lo ?????


----------



## chevyguy97

Wonderbread Step Build Off, please add your name to this list. This one's for James.

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9.​


----------



## SlammdSonoma

chevyguy97 said:


> Wonderbread Step Build Off, please add your name to this list. This one's for James.1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 4. BrantStevens-? 5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f1006. hocknberry - 56 F 100 7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 9. Slammdsonoma-- 99 'lade clipped silverado stepside​


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Fuck..someone fix that. Lol


----------



## dig_derange

wutup Brian, those projects are looking great


----------



## dariusmather

Wonderbread Step Build Off, please add your name to this list. This one's for James.

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9.slammdsonoma--99 lade clipped silverado stepside
10. dariusmather-- 90 silverado stepside slammed, 78 c10 stepside lifted


----------



## dariusmather

please everyone finish all together! lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9.slammdsonoma--99 lade clipped silverado stepside
10. dariusmather-- 90 silverado stepside slammed, 78 c10 stepside lifted
11.Mr lowrider305--Going to buy a truck friday


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> What is up, fam? Well I haven't been on here for a while now. Still alive just been dealing with life. Good to see everybody getting down on the plastic. I'm gonna check when I get home if I got something for this James tribute build-off(hopefully I do). Well as soon as I make it home and grab my projects I can get back to building. Since I havebt been on here in a while, don't know what's been going I hope I havent been kicked out of Drag Lo ?????


Juan, I dont think there is any reason why you'd be kicked out brotha. You've been a busy workin man, and that's part of life. It's good to see you though. I hope the road aint been too rough on you, but we're always here waitin for ya bro. Grab that kit, and bust'er into oblivion.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey fellas, I just got back from the show, and wow, I now know why people say pics don't do justice! This was my first model show, and they were all amazing! I also met Mr.1/16th, he's a cool dude, and I even did a little video for james. Hopefully I didn't sound too dorky, I was nervous.. there's alot of mcba boys down here!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Not done yet...I use a black base on this then the kandy I like how it came out


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey fellas, I just got back from the show, and wow, I now know why people say pics don't do justice! This was my first model show, and they were all amazing! I also met Mr.1/16th, he's a cool dude, and I even did a little video for james. Hopefully I didn't sound too dorky, I was nervous.. there's alot of mcba boys down here!


post pics fam!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks good Watson. I like how you took out the rear lights and made just one in the center. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

Mr lowrider305 said:


> post pics fam!!


 Yeah, my bad, I had forgotten my camera! Someone will though..So I was just thinkin, I was given the background of how and why drag Lo was formed, and I know were based off trucks, but its cool to see us diversify ourselves with more members being introduced, bringing different styles to the club. We'll always be founded on the basis of a truck club, but we can show them we can do anything they can! Just to name one as an example, Mr. Lowrider up top, showing the "donk" style, and all of us showing something a little different. So yeah, sorry for the rave, that was just on my mind, and wanted to share


----------



## richphotos

ey watson, when taping off rims, rip off small sections of the tape and work your way around the rims, will give you a real clean line, and then you can spray the whole face without having to worry about some tape bunched up getting in the way


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/h]1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy
> 2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy
> 3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10
> 4. BrantStevens-?
> 5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
> 6. hocknberry - 56 F 100
> 7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure which one i want to build, but i bet james would want me to build the 50 chevy what do ya'll think?????​


im feeling the 50 matt!! i wish i had that one instead of this ford!! oh well, its for a good cause!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looks good Watson. I like how you took out the rear lights and made just one in the center. :thumbsup:


Thanks man


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> Yeah, my bad, I had forgotten my camera! Someone will though..So I was just thinkin, I was given the background of how and why drag Lo was formed, and I know were based off trucks, but its cool to see us diversify ourselves with more members being introduced, bringing different styles to the club. We'll always be founded on the basis of a truck club, but we can show them we can do anything they can! Just to name one as an example, Mr. Lowrider up top, showing the "donk" style, and all of us showing something a little different. So yeah, sorry for the rave, that was just on my mind, and wanted to share


Thanks


----------



## Mr lowrider305

richphotos said:


> ey watson, when taping off rims, rip off small sections of the tape and work your way around the rims, will give you a real clean line, and then you can spray the whole face without having to worry about some tape bunched up getting in the way


ya I was told that before but I just taped it off like that today thanks for the info anyways homie


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah im building the 50 chevy, i am going to be painting it orange with tan interior, going to look sick when it's all done.


----------



## rollin yota28

So I am definitely kicking myself now for not taking pics, but check out the down II scale boys thread, they pics of all the cars


----------



## CHR1S619

rollin yota28 said:


> So I am definitely kicking myself now for not taking pics, but check out the down II scale boys thread, they pics of all the cars


 What part of SD you from?


----------



## rollin yota28

CHR1S619 said:


> What part of SD you from?


 Santee, and you?


----------



## CHR1S619

I live by national city off 43rd st. on 805 fwy


----------



## rollin yota28

CHR1S619 said:


> I live by national city off 43rd st. on 805 fwy


thats pretty far from here, i think, ive never been to good with directions, you ever wonder down this way?


----------



## ptman2002




----------



## ptman2002

can i get in on the stepside build off. mine is already started or i can get something else.


----------



## richphotos

ptman2002 said:


>


That is bad ass bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619

rollin yota28 said:


> thats pretty far from here, i think, ive never been to good with directions, you ever wonder down this way?


 Yeah, like 25 min ride. Yeah I go there, I don't go often tho.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

ptman2002 said:


> can i get in on the stepside build off. mine is already started or i can get something else.


PT it's open to all drag-lo members. Only stipulation is you HAVE to finish. We're prefering new and unstarted, or, atleast barely started. BTW I like that tow pig and trailer combo you got goin on, along with the 150.  Nice work.


----------



## chevyguy97

man that tow pig and trailer and F150 is all bad ass. nice job.


----------



## chevyguy97

Wonderbread step build off, please add your name to this list. thanks.
1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9. slammdsonoma--99 lade clipped silverado stepside
10. dariusmather-- 90 silverado stepside slammed, 78 c10 stepside lifted
11. Mr lowrider305--Going to buy a truck friday 
12.​


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

What's up guys? I'm down for the stepside build. Got a 99 silverado reg cab. Gonna make the bed a stepside. I've been busy but I'm ready to get back to building and can't wait to start. I've heard alot of stuff has happened around here, but that has encouraged me to get of my ass and build something.The truck will have scratch built everything. Can't wait to get going. 12. Bowtiebadboy33-- 99 silverado reg cab stepside


----------



## hocknberry

so i got my oldest in football now, we go 3 days a week and then saturdays....pretty much 45 minutes after i get home, til an hour before i go to bed!! so im gonna cheat on the start time if i can get the time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*Need help...for a friend

If you get glue on a model window how you get it off *


----------



## grimreaper69

Since I had to respray the cab the paint doesn't exactly match, but fuck it. Still needs more clear, but its gettin closer.


----------



## rollin yota28

grimreaper69 said:


> Since I had to respray the cab the paint doesn't exactly match, but fuck it. Still needs more clear, but its gettin closer.


 You know what man, you can make it like a in-progress build, it does look good though, if you take your hand and cover up each side one at a time.........


----------



## brantstevens

!m gunna be a little late starting, cause i gotta wait for my stepside to come from the states, so its gunna take a couple of weeks.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *Need help...for a friend
> 
> If you get glue on a model window how you get it off *


They can try a few things.... One, purple power, it' sold at advanced auto parts, and also helps take paint off the body if need by, OR, go to your local hobby shop and get some "debonder" that will soften it up to take a rag and wipe it off with. If that dont work, I dont knwo what will cause they've worked for me. 




bowtiebadboy33 said:


> What's up guys? I'm down for the stepside build. Got a 99 silverado reg cab. Gonna make the bed a stepside. I've been busy but I'm ready to get back to building and can't wait to start. I've heard alot of stuff has happened around here, but that has encouraged me to get of my ass and build something.The truck will have scratch built everything. Can't wait to get going.


Wonderbread step build off, please add your name to this list. thanks. 1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9. slammdsonoma--99 lade clipped silverado stepside
10. dariusmather-- 90 silverado stepside slammed, 78 c10 stepside lifted
11. Mr lowrider305--Going to buy a truck friday 
12. Bowtiebadboy33-- 99 silverado reg cab stepside




hocknberry said:


> so i got my oldest in football now, we go 3 days a week and then saturdays....pretty much 45 minutes after i get home, til an hour before i go to bed!! so im gonna cheat on the start time if i can get the time!! :thumbsup:


Right on Joe!! I cant wait to get my kids into it. Im chompin at the bit to watch my middle boy put a stick on someone. He's already a bruiser LOL.



grimreaper69 said:


> Since I had to respray the cab the paint doesn't exactly match, but fuck it. Still needs more clear, but its gettin closer.


Jim, I know what you mean, it never seems to match up, or shit when you re-do something, and man dont that piss ya off? Either way, shit looks good bro. Nice job. ​


----------



## chevyguy97

Wonderbread step build off, please add your name to this list. thanks. 1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9. slammdsonoma--99 lade clipped silverado stepside
10. dariusmather-- 90 silverado stepside slammed, 78 c10 stepside lifted
11. Mr lowrider305--Going to buy a truck friday 
12. Bowtiebadboy33-- 99 silverado reg cab stepside
13.​


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> They can try a few things.... One, purple power, it' sold at advanced auto parts, and also helps take paint off the body if need by, OR, go to your local hobby shop and get some "debonder" that will soften it up to take a rag and wipe it off with. If that dont work, I dont knwo what will cause they've worked for me.


thanks fam


----------



## rollin yota28

so i finally got a little work done with the suspension, its a parts tree from a mouse trap game, paper clip, and the stem from a plastic q-tip, its moveable if the clip will move without the stem moving, but its my first time, i guess its why it made me stall out on building, but waiting for glue to dry, then the other side!


----------



## dariusmather

Good shit yota!


----------



## rollin yota28

dariusmather said:


> Good shit yota!


thanks bro


----------



## brantstevens

Looks good bro!


----------



## rollin yota28

brantstevens said:


> Looks good bro!


Much appreciated mate!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Is there a way to get scratch's out of a model window


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I posted this on facebook but I know a lot of you guys don't get on there so here it is...project...1985 Chevy Monte Carlo Wagon





























I been want to build this car for a long time


----------



## Mr lowrider305

project fuck your self...I been wanting to build this bug for a long time


----------



## rollin yota28

Nice posts, that monte wagon is ridiculous sweet! And the camber and stretched tires is crazy on the bug! Dude, I say go for it, those would be nice additions


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> Nice posts, that monte wagon is ridiculous sweet! And the camber and stretched tires is crazy on the bug! Dude, I say go for it, those would be nice additions


Thanks just steping up my game


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I'm going to build one of these but not sure which one to build


































Which one looks better to you guys the red or gold


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I posted this on facebook but I know a lot of you guys don't get on there so here it is...project...1985 Chevy Monte Carlo Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been want to build this car for a long time


Would have looked much better if the builder would have taken more time to lay out the front as they did the rear.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

MayhemKustomz said:


> Would have looked much better if the builder would have taken more time to lay out the front as they did the rear.


What you mean the front clip???


----------



## rollin yota28

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I'm going to build one of these but not sure which one to build
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one looks better to you guys the red or gold


do both, you got the skills mate, make em shine!


----------



## sdrodder

Wonderbread step build off, please add your name to this list. thanks.
1. Scur-rape-init - 55 Chevy 
2. Aces'N'Eights - 1965 Chevy 
3. Grimreaper69 - 90's Chevy C1500 AND 96 S-10 
4. BrantStevens-? 
5. Rollin yota28 - 53 f100
6. hocknberry - 56 F 100 
7. Chevyguy97--50 chevy or 1990 chevy.
8. kykustoms--not sure yet... 
9. slammdsonoma--99 lade clipped silverado stepside
10. dariusmather-- 90 silverado stepside slammed, 78 c10 stepside lifted
11. Mr lowrider305--Going to buy a truck friday 
12. Bowtiebadboy33-- 99 silverado reg cab stepside
13. sdrodder-- dont know yet trying to figure it out or see if i have a project james would have loved to seen​


----------



## dink

I have been planing a monte wagon 2. But a lowrider tho.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

See how in this pic the front doesnt lay out like the rear does. Front looks like it still has 3-4 inches before laying out.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> do both, you got the skills mate, make em shine!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dink said:


> I have been planing a monte wagon 2. But a lowrider tho.


:thumbsup:Nice keep me updated


----------



## Mr lowrider305

MayhemKustomz said:


> See how in this pic the front doesnt lay out like the rear does. Front looks like it still has 3-4 inches before laying out.


Ok I see what you talking about now


----------



## hocknberry

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I posted this on facebook but I know a lot of you guys don't get on there so here it is...project...1985 Chevy Monte Carlo Wagon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been want to build this car for a long time


that is the "illest shit ever watson!! i posted on FB which is rare and i love it!! i have to many projects already!! but i want this one to be another!! LOL!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

hocknberry said:


> that is the "illest shit ever watson!! i posted on FB which is rare and i love it!! i have to many projects already!! but i want this one to be another!! LOL!!


:thumbsup:Same here...build it too


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> See how in this pic the front doesnt lay out like the rear does. Front looks like it still has 3-4 inches before laying out.


Scott, this isnt layin out because there is a battery system underneath it to keep all the lights lite for the day and other electronics. If you look at the front clip you'll see the same yellow cording underneath it here as in the first pic..... Same place, just a different camera angle. Im sure the car would lay out if it was just on the street.


----------



## ptman2002

here is another pic of the f150. this was my first body drop over 15 yrs ago. all hand painted graphics.


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass ptman... for the build off im doin a ranger spalsh...i did start it about 3 years ago but all i did to it was raise the rear fenders for big wheels and chopped the top...there will be plenty of work to do so i hope noone cares lol


----------



## dariusmather

I don't care lol my step side is pretty far along that's why I'm doing 2 lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> Scott, this isnt layin out because there is a battery system underneath it to keep all the lights lite for the day and other electronics. If you look at the front clip you'll see the same yellow cording underneath it here as in the first pic..... Same place, just a different camera angle. Im sure the car would lay out if it was just on the street.


22's with stock wheel wells! It doesnt lay out.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> 22's with stock wheel wells! It doesnt lay out.


Point well driven.  Thank you for bringin that to my attention...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I took the drive to the _hobby store today & bought a truck for the build_


----------



## rollin yota28

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I took the drive to the _hobby store today & bought a truck for the build_


yeah, buddy! So are you goin high rider with this one? I think it'll be cool to see one, cause we will probably get alot of slammed trucks, and a couple of lifted, probably not alot of high rider ones though.........or step out of the comfort zone........


----------



## Mr lowrider305

This the only stepside they had but im happy with it


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's my 2 for the buildoff.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

rollin yota28 said:


> yeah, buddy! So are you goin high rider with this one? I think it'll be cool to see one, cause we will probably get alot of slammed trucks, and a couple of lifted, probably not alot of high rider ones though.........or step out of the comfort zone........



Im not sure yet on how I want to do mines


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Have any of you use flakes on ur models before...do you use a airbrush gun or sprygun


----------



## chevyguy97

this is what i have been working on, i got the 20's on the impala and washed it today.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

chevyguy97 said:


> this is what i have been working on, i got the 20's on the impala and washed it today.



Looks good Matt!!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Matt, lookin good, lower it enough to get rid of the fender gap, be perfect


----------



## chevyguy97

im bagging it, i have a bag kit and a new motor and trans going init this winter, i bought a 327 with a 350 turbo trans.


----------



## rollin yota28

Nice dude, yeah that will look nice


----------



## chevyguy97

having some fun with paint shop, i made it into a 2 door, and bagged it and shaved the gas lid. but this is how it could look when it's bagged.


----------



## grimreaper69

Couldn't wait and got bored. Started workin on the cylinders for the buildoff truck.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Couldn't wait and got bored. Started workin on the cylinders for the buildoff truck.


nice


----------



## rollin yota28

grimreaper69 said:


> Couldn't wait and got bored. Started workin on the cylinders for the buildoff truck.


Dude, 3 days man......go paint something


----------



## grimreaper69

I need all the extra time I can get. Lol I'll only be able to work on em 2 days a week.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

How all already started working on there trucks for the build off


----------



## kykustoms

i been gathering parts and getting ideas for the build off...even drew a quick concept of it minus paint lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

kykustoms said:


> i been gathering parts and getting ideas for the build off...even drew a quick concept of it minus paint lol


same here I gotta get wheels


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> I need all the extra time I can get. Lol I'll only be able to work on em 2 days a week.


dont feel bad grim!! i started last week, cuz im in the same spot as you as far as building! been workin on a kustom grill...im going for the 70's lowrider look! i need some supremes that'll fit scaledreams 5:20's! the amt 64 and 70 impy wheels just dont look right to me?! i got the rod lookin wheels from the elco on it for now!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hahaha you guys are killin me!! It's cool to see some of yall are jumpin on this shit though. Do it up!! I dont see any harm in it. It's for the wonderbread, and I'd like to see everyone finish and finish strong! Do it up FAM!!! I will be right behind you on the first! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Update: he is awake and he knows were all pulling for him to get better and Chr1s619 and I are going to see him in a few hours so if anyone wants to post a video saying something to him here please do or on face book on his page and i will show it to him! please keep praying for him and i will have more updates soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr.1/16th said:


> Update: he is awake and he knows were all pulling for him to get better and Chr1s619 and I are going to see him in a few hours so if anyone wants to post a video saying something to him here please do or on face book on his page and i will show it to him! please keep praying for him and i will have more updates soon.


Good to hear! What's up Darkside!! James, we're waitin on ya brotha! Get well soon!


----------



## chevyguy97

good to hear james is doing a little better, can't wait till he returns, GET WELL SOON JAMES WE STILL ALL MISS YA.
and as far as an update on the stepside truck i have been getting parts ready as well, and kinda started messing with it a little. i think im going to have time to build both, 50 chevy and the 90 chevy.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

[

nice work 4 doors are boo boo


----------



## INTHABLOOD

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> nice work 4 doors are boo boo


unless those rear doors are suicide :yessad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

GGood to hear on the james report. And I got started on my truck a week ago, with the frame, partial scratchbuild with stock silverado frame parts, entire backhalf will be a custom one off.And started another project..joe, the 70 superbee we traded is getting built...with the double overhead cam hemi ( prototype that never was produced)


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> GGood to hear on the james report. And I got started on my truck a week ago, with the frame, partial scratchbuild with stock silverado frame parts, entire backhalf will be a custom one off.And started another project..joe, the 70 superbee we traded is getting built...with the double overhead cam hemi ( prototype that never was produced)


:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

yeah james, glad to hear it mate! Hurry up and get better, see some killer builds again! On that note, i jumped the gun early as well, and started my stepside today, its just the kit was awful! Theres so much plastic hangin off everywhere from the molds, pieces arent lined to well, and even though this is gonna be my first cut up frame, the frame looks difficult, so yeah, was just cleaning up edges and gluing pieces together, i.e. the seats, engine block, tranny, etc. No worries.....?


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Updates: James is much better and he is awake and can hear everything you say and is starting to move more little ny little. The doctor told Chris and me that its time to have friends come and visit him and keep his spirits up since he was dancing on the fence to the other side if you know what I mean. More updates to come. Santiago


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> GGood to hear on the james report. And I got started on my truck a week ago, with the frame, partial scratchbuild with stock silverado frame parts, entire backhalf will be a custom one off.And started another project..joe, the 70 superbee we traded is getting built...with the double overhead cam hemi ( prototype that never was produced)


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> Updates: James is much better and he is awake and can hear everything you say and is starting to move more little ny little. The doctor told Chris and me that its time to have friends come and visit him and keep his spirits up since he was dancing on the fence to the other side if you know what I mean. More updates to come. Santiago


:h5: get well james!! the build of is pretty much on now!! stay tuned for updates!!


----------



## dariusmather

Glad to hear it! Thanks for the updates wish I could go visit him tell em the fam says hi!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Here's what im working with. Just threw a color on (lime ice, with HOK limetime pearl, folk art clear 2 coats.)







Also have my dads replica ready for paint now that I've seen the front and no bumper look...just sinister.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

SlammdSonoma said:


> Here's what im working with. Just threw a color on (lime ice, with HOK limetime pearl, folk art clear 2 coats.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have my dads replica ready for paint now that I've seen the front and no bumper look...just sinister.


clean ass paint job!


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Here's what im working with. Just threw a color on (lime ice, with HOK limetime pearl, folk art clear 2 coats.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have my dads replica ready for paint now that I've seen the front and no bumper look...just sinister.


nice color brian!! you gonna use the decals too?! IMO that would look wicked!! you change the undies at all or was it to your liking?! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

dariusmather said:


> Glad to hear it! Thanks for the updates wish I could go visit him tell em the fam says hi!


x22222 get better fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I didn't change anything under it to be honest, fixed a broken shock on the rear setup, built the engine, which is now wired and plumbed, got the interior partially done..things coming together very nice. Did wanna change the wheels whit the pink Bette gasser wheels I have but, since its glued im not gonna take my chances.

And decals, not sure..my mom saw it and said she never did care for the lines on em, even when they came out new... so im in the air on that one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also, new info on the hack shack shop. Its already expanding in size. It sits along with another 10x15 piece that is sitting with shit/storage in it...talked to the old man and it looks like that's my new home for the paint shop. So gotta prep it up, clean it and rebuild it for a paint shop. Gotta add vents, and some shelves after the buildup of it. Its raised 1 foot on the other side of the wall cuz the land is a bit sloped around it..so ill have to raise the beams in the middle for walking room.Once that's completed, the resin area is being remodeled and expanded also, so big changes at the Hack ShacK. Ill keep ya posted once destruction has started, tho thinking it wont be for a bit..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Everyone ready for the "Wonderbread Step" -side build off? I know I am...... Here's my kit...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Truck hualer Im working on my pics on my build page


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Everyone ready for the "Wonderbread Step" -side build off? I know I am...... Here's my kit...



:thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens

Yeah im ready to start the build off, only thing is im still waitin for me kit to arrive, im building a 1500 stepside,. Got a few ideas floating around in my tiny little brain!


----------



## chevyguy97

OK THE FIRST HAS ARRIVED, so if you have not started, go ahead and get going, THIS ONE IS FOR JAMES, HOPE YA GET WELL SOON HOMIE, WE ALL MISS YA, AND THIS ONE'S FOR YOU.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well i have desided that there is going to be plenty of time to build both.









But first im going to start on the 50 chevy









I have already kinda started on the interior, i was just looking around for some seats, i did not want the bench seat that came in the kit, so i found some high back bucket seats and cut them down, and im building my own console, but this is what i got so far.


----------



## brantstevens

Looks good bro! An i was gunna use the same wheels on your 1500 on my 1500 haha not to worry ill find somethin else :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

go ahead and use them, i am building this model to look like my friend's real truck, it's not going to be slammed just low as hell.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Great start Matt. I really like that seat Idear!!  WERD UP!! START'em up boys... I am already on a losing race... I sprayed my body last night and things were taking shape..... :biggrin: I decided to give my airbrush a bath, and then dry out while I slept, and putting it back together this morning my GD brass tip broke on me. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, I will have to find another brush before paint will continue.... Either way... pics in a few. :biggrin:


----------



## rollin yota28

Here's my entry 53 Ford f100, chin up James, hope to see you out here again!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit I gotta finish this superbee tonight and start sanding on mine...find tires and cast some rims for it.


----------



## grimreaper69

Trim, doors and tailgate shaved.







Pumps from Darin (dfwr83).


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lookin badass james. I got a hefty start on mine, gotta upload some pics.


----------



## Scur-rape-init




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Are we doing a new thread for this buildoff or what? I don't wanna have to break out pics everywhere..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

VHere's my progress, bed was built last month with a 99 lightning on the uppers, an SSR for the fender itself, tailgate and headboard from the lightning bed also. Escalade front, which I also had to open the curbside hood on that too. Im suiciding the doors. Rebuilt the pillars, and lower bars under the doors, since the other flimsy shit stock ones broke.



































Also doing a stock floor body drop, with stock front frame and a crazy circular type backhalf.

Disregrard the light in the background of the 3rd picture..im getting a light for it..I swear!! Lmao


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looking good Brian! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> VHere's my progress, bed was built last month with a 99 lightning on the uppers, an SSR for the fender itself, tailgate and headboard from the lightning bed also. Escalade front, which I also had to open the curbside hood on that too. Im suiciding the doors. Rebuilt the pillars, and lower bars under the doors, since the other flimsy shit stock ones broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also doing a stock floor body drop, with stock front frame and a crazy circular type backhalf.
> 
> Disregrard the light in the background of the 3rd picture..im getting a light for it..I swear!! Lmao


damn!!!!!!!sick work


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> VHere's my progress, bed was built last month with a 99 lightning on the uppers, an SSR for the fender itself, tailgate and headboard from the lightning bed also. Escalade front, which I also had to open the curbside hood on that too. Im suiciding the doors. Rebuilt the pillars, and lower bars under the doors, since the other flimsy shit stock ones broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also doing a stock floor body drop, with stock front frame and a crazy circular type backhalf.
> 
> Disregrard the light in the background of the 3rd picture..im getting a light for it..I swear!! Lmao


i thought it was "a vase for flowers", never knew it was a lamp either!!  :420: :drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao..that too. And thanks guys..truck is getting serious.


----------



## brantstevens

Thats one sick stepside slammd! Gunna look sweet when its finished!


----------



## kykustoms

heres one i just finished...done in 6 weeks lol


----------



## kykustoms

lookin badass already guys... heres the begining of my ranger...<img src="attachment.php?attachmentid=357350&stc=1" attachmentid="357350" alt="" id="vbattach_357350" class="previewthumb">


----------



## kykustoms

tried usin the image uploader for the ranger pic and fucked all kinda shit up lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

brian that Stepsids is lookn bad ass so far, good job on that bed.
Jake that is one sick ass truck. you tha man.
grim im liking were your headed with your stepside.
good work guys, keep it up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake, would those be the resin semi rims I sent ya? If they are, they look badass.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jake that truck is F'n SIKK bro! :wow: Nice work! I really like the custom interior on it too! Awesome stuff bro.


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys and yes brian they are the wheels u casted... i drilled the holes out to make them about 3 times bigger then i painted them... the wheels is suposed to be the blue on the body but they look black after i masked it and painted the tire part black lol then for somethin diff i used the stock hub caps on the center lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

definitely looks badass jake


----------



## kykustoms

havnt finished shit in like a year and a half and i suddenly finish one in 6 weeks... tho i woulda finished the ford dually if i didnt run out of paint and couldnt find any lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*Hope everyone haveing a good weekend!!!*


----------



## bugs-one

X2......as for me I'm working on my way to Portland, OR.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

bugs-one said:


> X2......as for me I'm working on my way to Portland, OR.


Be safe!!!


----------



## hocknberry

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *Hope everyone haveing a good weekend!!!*


mine gonna be the usual norm! i dont get holidays off!  for those that do...be safe and have a few cold ones for me!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> X2......as for me I'm working on my way to Portland, OR.


Be safe out there Juan. Keep your eyes peeled for them dumb asses out there. This is a pretty big drinkin holiday.  



Mr lowrider305 said:


> *Hope everyone haveing a good weekend!!!*


Thanks Watson! You too Fam. 



hocknberry said:


> mine gonna be the usual norm! i dont get holidays off!  for those that do...be safe and have a few cold ones for me!!


Sorry to hear that Joe. I had 2 for ya tonight brotha!!


----------



## bugs-one

Mr lowrider305 said:


> Be safe!!!


Thanks, bro.Still trying to get this thing done...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Scur-rape-init said:


> Be safe out there Juan. Keep your eyes peeled for them dumb asses out there. This is a pretty big drinkin holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Watson! You too Fam.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that Joe. I had 2 for ya tonight brotha!!


 Anytime!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

bugs-one said:


> Thanks, bro.Still trying to get this thing done...


Smh damn I gotta build one of these


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> Thanks, bro.Still trying to get this thing done...


Damn Juan! That is lookin KILLER! :wow:


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> Damn Juan! That is lookin KILLER! :wow:


Thanks Scurape. Just trying to get on the Drag Lo level.


----------



## kykustoms

that crew looks badass sofar bugs


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*has anyone spry flakes on there model cars use a airbrush gun?????????*


----------



## chevyguy97

dually's look'n good, what color ya thanking onit????


----------



## bugs-one

chevyguy97 said:


> dually's look'n good, what color ya thanking onit????


Not 100% sure on that yet bro. Kinda thinking black and something else for a two tone or maybe blue. Not sure. Amy suggestions?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice rims. A two tone would be sweet on it, but ur choice on that.


----------



## brantstevens

Lookin good bro! makes me wanna finish my S10 dually that i started a while back.


----------



## bugs-one

Thanks Brant. You should put the dime back on the bench, bro.


----------



## bugs-one

This looks like a Drag Lo brother's daily...


----------



## kykustoms

bugs-one said:


> This looks like a Drag Lo brother's daily...


lmao thats the only one of those vans that ive ever seen that is kinda cool lmao


----------



## rollin yota28

That's funny cause I might rock that, ....different paintjob maybe


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Do a woodgrain trim on the side..lol


----------



## hocknberry

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *has anyone spry flakes on there model cars use a airbrush gun?????????*


i was just talking to chawps about this bro! he says he uses the 1:1 flake, BUT IT HAS TO BE THE MICRO FLAKE!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> This looks like a Drag Lo brother's daily...


You know me so well dont you bro. LOL


----------



## hocknberry

that lifted van is one i would rock daily! my mom had one in 96!! what a piece os shit!! LOL good to see someone did something good with one!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Man I wish I could've got a pic of this 90s chevy I saw over the weekend, was driving down near atlanta..all backroads, tons of old cars 72 cheyenne for sale beautiful truck even in the rain!...but it don't come close to the behemoth down the street... this fuckin thing has the biggest damn set of tractor tires under it I've even seen..and skinny as hell!! A normal sized 4x4 chevys cab fit under the front bumper...that's how tall this fucking thing was. Huge. If I get a chance to drive around for a few hours ill see if I can't stop by and get some pics.. ugly paint job but the underside has me all giddy as fuck!


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> You know me so well dont you bro. LOL


Vance, how'd you know I meant you? I can see you now pulling up to the grocery story store with the family all inside.


----------



## bugs-one

SlammdSonoma said:


> Man I wish I could've got a pic of this 90s chevy I saw over the weekend, was driving down near atlanta..all backroads, tons of old cars 72 cheyenne for sale beautiful truck even in the rain!...but it don't come close to the behemoth down the street... this fuckin thing has the biggest damn set of tractor tires under it I've even seen..and skinny as hell!! A normal sized 4x4 chevys cab fit under the front bumper...that's how tall this fucking thing was. Huge. If I get a chance to drive around for a few hours ill see if I can't stop by and get some pics.. ugly paint job but the underside has me all giddy as fuck!


It would be some where in the south where you'd find something like that.:yes:


----------



## bugs-one

hocknberry said:


> that lifted van is one i would rock daily! my mom had one in 96!! what a piece os shit!! LOL good to see someone did something good with one!!


I can see it now Hock and Vance with matching vans....:werd::roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

bugs-one said:


> It would be some where in the south where you'd find something like that.:yes:


We do it up huge in Georgia...no reason..except the swamps will swallow a truck whole. A dude actually sank his and left it close to my house here..the only thing u can see is the mirror and part of the rear bumper..even when its dry, around the truck it stay nice and gooey...no getting that lifted beast out again.Was the same place they had motocross enduro races thru the hills here, crazy mofos rennin thru a 5 foot gap and 65+ mph on a motorcycle and no life support around if ya tangle urself... this was the early 80s...lmao. same place later on I would ride a 500 4x4 Suzuki thru.. man the memories...


----------



## kruzer22

Big ass truck are the norm around my place too. People see my bodied dime and ask that famous question. "How the hell you drive that dang thang son?" Lol I love the country!


----------



## brantstevens

You guys are lucky! Down here in OZ we have some strict ass rules when it comes to customizin a car. Like for instance if you bagg your vehicle you have to get whats called an engineers certificate, where a certified automotive engineer has to go over your car an check if its road legel an jus for the certificate your payin anywhere up to a $1000.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> Vance, how'd you know I meant you? I can see you now pulling up to the grocery story store with the family all inside.


Well, I would rock that Lumina. IF someone gave it to me. My grocery getter is a 2004 Durango 4x4. LOL So, if it's got a 4x4 in it, Im a happy man.


----------



## chevyguy97

FINISHED, more pic's in the wonderbread build off page.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

thats 50 is sweet!:h5:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lookin sik fellas.
I just want to put this out there again to any of our graffiti artists among us.I'm lookin to get my son Wyatt's name tattooed.The style I'm looking for is flava wildstyle.So If there is anyone that knows how to do that style I would greatly appreciate if someone could hook me up with a rendering in that style.


----------



## dariusmather

i tried like 8 times bro none of em came out tattoo worthy in my eyes but yota did some sick ass drawings pm him im sure he will be down, sorry i couldnt get it done bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

dariusmather said:


> i tried like 8 times bro none of em came out tattoo worthy in my eyes but yota did some sick ass drawings pm him im sure he will be down, sorry i couldnt get it done bro


I really appreciate that you did try bro.I will definitely hit up yota to see if he can come up with anything.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

brantstevens said:


> You guys are lucky! Down here in OZ we have some strict ass rules when it comes to customizin a car. Like for instance if you bagg your vehicle you have to get whats called an engineers certificate, where a certified automotive engineer has to go over your car an check if its road legel an jus for the certificate your payin anywhere up to a $1000.


Georgia and OZ isn't too far off, I went thru the same shit..except you have to have an appointment with on here..which is like threading a sewing needle..Once the asshole checked my truck over, said my tires needed to be aired up cuz the bed was hitting the ground...lmao. even then he didn't do his job, I got a ton of tickets for things he didn't point out.. didn't know that the aftermarket strip led lights are not considered a taillight, even if it is a blinker. No license plate light... u name the ticket, I probably managed to get it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Whats good drag low fam


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

the 50 chevy is sick!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I finished my 61 tbird last night, original 61 screw bottom kit completely redone. Wouldn't sell so I redid it, I don't have pics loaded up on photobucket yet but I have been throwing it on facebook, getting some nice comments about it.


----------



## grimreaper69

Finished "Cotton Candy" tonight.


----------



## kruzer22

The screen shot on the laptop is krazy kool bro! Sweet build!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Finished "Cotton Candy" tonight.


clean build


----------



## hocknberry

kruzer22 said:


> The screen shot on the laptop is krazy kool bro! Sweet build!


good eye KRUZER!! i looked at this truck twice and didnt notice til you posted!! LOL its the LIL home page!!  how'd you do that grim!! AWSOME TOUCH!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Its one of digs prints I think. Got a few diff ones from Jeral for the xmas exchange.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good grim i like the old school bolt on wires


----------



## hocknberry

kykustoms said:


> looks good grim i like the old school bolt on wires


x2!! there arent many builds on "training wheels" usually all KO wheels!! NICE OLD SCHOOL TOUCH!! LOL i still have my old school truck on training wheels i need to finish!!


----------



## brantstevens

Cotton candy looks sick bro! good work!

How is the fam all doing? Hope everyone is well!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I think joe was asking about a pic of my 1/12 Shelby mustang.... its on r/c rims, I cut em down and made lips for the back lmao...I gotta get a new set this same size, a tad bigger than stock also wider and tons more realistic. Gonna attempt to lower it some.







Im thinking that green color that comes on the mustangs now, with the kit stripes and wide rims with gold insets should be alright...tho not set in stone.


----------



## chevyguy97

COTTON CANDY turned out great, i like it.
Damn brian that mustang is going to be sick, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Once I get the rims for it, I can move forward on it, the body's ready for color, its sanded smooth of mold marks..im not modifying the body since it so fucking big. Would take up way too much styrene..(I don't have mad bux like jake and his half mile builds lmao).


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Once I get the rims for it, I can move forward on it, the body's ready for color, its sanded smooth of mold marks..im not modifying the body since it so fucking big. Would take up way too much styrene..(I don't have mad bux like jake and his half mile builds lmao).


LOL awww.............come on brian!! check my room for the TACO i grabbed outta the toy box to build! im planning on a full open build, i got the wheels, i hope there is big enough styrene for frame rails!! im just lost on the engine right now!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Here's also my original screw bottom 1961 Thunderbird. Bought it at an estate sale for 10 bux, couldn't ever sell or trade it...so I bought it from my mom and I redid it to this state. Color is pactra r/c paint atomic rust, folk art clear. The tonneau for the seats came with it, a very cool addition, most of all the original parts are there except the engine, since it was gonna break apart to redo it I did a 312 out of a 57 ford fairlane with Thunderbird dressup parts, sharpied the chrome with a pink sharpie to tone it down and give the k&n appearance. Also changed out the taillights since it was missing parts. I also polished out the windshield, it was dirty as hell.



































The last one is what it looked like before I started on the body. Its been shaved of the emblems,and extra shit they added to the car from the 60s, primed,wet sanded painted wet sanded cleared wet sanded again... slickest damn car in my fleet. Lmao


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> I think joe was asking about a pic of my 1/12 Shelby mustang.... its on r/c rims, I cut em down and made lips for the back lmao...I gotta get a new set this same size, a tad bigger than stock also wider and tons more realistic. Gonna attempt to lower it some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thinking that green color that comes on the mustangs now, with the kit stripes and wide rims with gold insets should be alright...tho not set in stone.


yezsir i asked for pics!! i didnt know this new of a body style was available in this scale!! kinda made me smile..but its still a ford!! so now i frown!! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao.. makes a ford man chuckle here..lol. I didn't even know it was out, even the hobby store owner said it hadn't been in maybe 3 days before I picked it up. Its crisp, parts fit pretty damn good considering the size. Its big enuf that if I stretched the front an inch it would fit my tmaxx no problem. I've thought about it too but the first time I go end over end the body is gonna be crushed..lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

HOLDING IT DOWN UP IN HERE!!! Man is it soooo damn good to see pics of builds around here again.  Nice lookin builds fellas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I learned how to work my droid finally so Goin from photobucket to here actually is easier than a pc is.


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah dude, same here with the Droid


----------



## chevyguy97

t-bird turned out great, i likes.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> I learned how to work my droid finally so Goin from photobucket to here actually is easier than a pc is.


 Told ya.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shh don't get all bigheaded over there..lmao. I've only been thru 3 of these lil pos phones in 3 months... the one im on now is a freebie from Verizon cuz the last one literally locked up on me..


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, bout to get this one replaced cuz it keeps lockin up. Download an antivirus from the market, might help.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Possibly..we'll see.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill be checking out the local rides plus some of the great american race entry cars here in town. If my dads charger would've been ready, it would've been entered in the Coker tire challenge this weekend..but awaiting the transmission to go back in it..http://blog.cokertire.com/vintage-cars/coker-tire-challenge-day-1/


----------



## kykustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Once I get the rims for it, I can move forward on it, the body's ready for color, its sanded smooth of mold marks..im not modifying the body since it so fucking big. Would take up way too much styrene..(I don't have mad bux like jake and his half mile builds lmao).


lmfao says the dude with the 50$ mustang kit haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol.. can't afford styrene now, its all in the damn car!


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lol.. can't afford styrene now, its all in the damn car!


sheet styrene aint that much!!! use for sale signs!! make it work!! its still a FORD!!! :barf:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Go chew on a Mazda... fucker! Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> Go chew on a Mazda... fucker! Lol


Same thing. Ford, Mazda. Whats the difference?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hazhahah yeah, they are all garbage.....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> hazhahah yeah, they are all garbage.....


I wouldnt go that far. I would rock a late 70's early 80's Ford Courier or Mazda B-series truck.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well, not me LOL. Chevy, or dodge, that's all I see. Although I saw a titan on the cover of "Truckin" that rocked socks! Newer style though.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

whats up guys!!! Updates of WounderBread: He is doing better and he is able to move his arms and legs slowly and he is able to talk softly and he is gaining weight too!!!!! i will have more updates soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's GREAT news Santiago. Has he seen the build off that we are doing for him yet? Give him our best bro.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Same thing. Ford, Mazda. Whats the difference?


my mazdawg is a B2200 thank you very much!! not the b3000 crap, pretty much a ranger with a different grill! :thumbsdown:


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Well, not me LOL. Chevy, or dodge, that's all I see. Although I saw a titan on the cover of "Truckin" that rocked socks! Newer style though.


HEY!!! i got 2 other dimes im rockin along with the maz too!!


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> whats up guys!!! Updates of WounderBread: He is doing better and he is able to move his arms and legs slowly and he is able to talk softly and he is gaining weight too!!!!! i will have more updates soon.


good to hear!! a weight gain is a good sign!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lol.. can't afford styrene now, its all in the damn car!


yea i know what u mean about the styrene i cant even buy kits anymore cause im always buyin styrene lmao...


----------



## kykustoms

Mr.1/16th said:


> whats up guys!!! Updates of WounderBread: He is doing better and he is able to move his arms and legs slowly and he is able to talk softly and he is gaining weight too!!!!! i will have more updates soon.


thats great news little by little is progress and one step towards bein back to life and at the bench


----------



## dariusmather

Good to here!!!! Well I was searching the Internet and found a couple pro pics some people took of my trucks at the last nnl north just thought id share


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good stuff Darius! I still like that Ford. Even though I am not a Ford man, I like that mofo!


----------



## dariusmather

And some of my favorites from the show
















































































































Hope you guys enjoy em as much as I did!!!


----------



## dariusmather

Scur-rape-init said:


> Good stuff Darius! I still like that Ford. Even though I am not a Ford man, I like that mofo!


 Thanks bro!!


----------



## brantstevens

Good stuff bro!


----------



## kykustoms

nice builds yours and the others but i want that camper would be badass layed out haha


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hahaha that's just like you Jake. Seein everything layin rockers :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

kykustoms said:


> nice builds yours and the others but i want that camper would be badass layed out haha


:h5: i was thinking the same thing!!! the card says its a model king camper! hmmmm...........i have a spare hilux cab.........


----------



## Mr.1/16th

I WILL SHOW HIM ONCE I GET OVER THIER ASAP!!


----------



## kykustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hahaha that's just like you Jake. Seein everything layin rockers :roflmao:


i cant help it ive tried doin static drops but they always end up on the rockers lol no wonder why i dont finish shit lol


----------



## kykustoms

hocknberry said:


> :h5: i was thinking the same thing!!! the card says its a model king camper! hmmmm...........i have a spare hilux cab.........


imagine the sparks that thing could throw haha


----------



## hocknberry

kykustoms said:


> imagine the sparks that thing could throw haha


LOL yup!! but imagine the big hump you'd have to step over inside the camper from the monster notch!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

i see modelhaus sells a utility box, and ive seen a 90s chevy truck laid out with one...is it worth the $35 for the bed tho?


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> i see modelhaus sells a utility box, and ive seen a 90s chevy truck laid out with one...is it worth the $35 for the bed tho?


modelhaus....and model king....they both carry the campers?! i got the web page for modelhaus, but what about model king? i have an OLD SCHOOL 63 from model king BEFORE THE PROMO STYLE 63 GOT RELESED FROM AMT! $35 back in 94? for a $10 kit today!!


----------



## kykustoms

hocknberry said:


> LOL yup!! but imagine the big hump you'd have to step over inside the camper from the monster notch!


maybe it could be doubled as a bench seat or somethin lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

I have yet ANOTHER one on the bench. Plan on goin a little crazy with this one, big screen and subs in the bed.


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks for posting them pic's darius, i always like looking at models.
can't wait to see what you do to this one grim.
my daughter April just finished this 32 ford pick up, she used the wheels from my 50 chevy kit onit.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

updates: James is still weak but stable and he can talk with the one way valve but still to weak to talk on the phone. i did show him all the threads for him and it's still a bit much for him to focus on but he said "thank you all for this" God Bless him.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Mr.1/16th said:


> updates: James is still weak but stable and he can talk with the one way valve but still to weak to talk on the phone. i did show him all the threads for him and it's still a bit much for him to focus on but he said "thank you all for this" God Bless him.


Good to hear hope he gets better


----------



## rollin yota28

Man that's good news, still praying, chin up bud!


----------



## bugs-one

Good to know James is doing better. God bless him with the strength to get through this. Stay strong James.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Mr.1/16th said:


> updates: James is still weak but stable and he can talk with the one way valve but still to weak to talk on the phone. i did show him all the threads for him and it's still a bit much for him to focus on but he said "thank you all for this" God Bless him.


Good news is always nice to hear. Thanks for the update Santiago.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Xi.. good to hear in any case!. Missin ya brother!


----------



## chevyguy97

glad your getting better james, just take it one day at a time, and we will be here for ya. WE MISS YA HOMIE.


----------



## kykustoms

its always hard to read that you are so weak and can barly talk james but atleast a little progress is some progress... get well soon brother


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## chevyguy97

not much going on in the drag lo fam, as long as everyone is step side building then it's ok, kinda working on mine too, and im getting ready for a show coming up this sat, can't wait, and my daughter is carring her 2, so as long as she has fun that's all that matters to me. but i will let you know how we do.
HOPE YOUR STILL GETTING BETTER JAMES, HANG IN THERE BRO, WE ALL MISS YA.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> not much going on in the drag lo fam, as long as everyone is step side building then it's ok, kinda working on mine too, and im getting ready for a show coming up this sat, can't wait, and my daughter is carring her 2, so as long as she has fun that's all that matters to me. but i will let you know how we do.
> HOPE YOUR STILL GETTING BETTER JAMES, HANG IN THERE BRO, WE ALL MISS YA.


x2 on the step build matt!! i finally got my first color down, and i gotta redo the undies...sits too high!! LOL....good luck to you and your girl at the show!! TAKE PICS!! and JAMES.........hang in there buddy!! you need to get your ass home for all these trucks that will be knocking at your door!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

No kidding joe! Hope he's got some shelve space..lol. speaking of shelves...lol, I bought a 1890's 4 window pane 5 shelve cabinet for $40 from my uncle, my mom did some research, comes to find out my lil 40 dollar piece pulls around 1000, and my models are gonna be sitting in it.. lmao. Anyone need an oak 1890's glass cabinet? Other than that, I haven't touched the stepside truck much, I got the flatbed ford I bought from jeral back on the bench to be outfitted with towing gear, also around xmas, ill be trying to throw a 6x6 monster truck together with 2 monster truck kits, just for shits! ( there was one running around in the 80s that had 6 wheels, came here for a stop and even in the world of wheels that same year but I can't manage to find any info on it to build it). Chris mineer just sent me a 6 opening ford f150 very that might work too..lol


----------



## kykustoms

i havnt touched my stepside in over a week...i need some primer and too lazy to go get some lmao i started on a 61 impala tho it will be pretty mild with just a few major mods like frenched tails and roadstered on 1109s prolly with a mild patterned paint job and mostly stock interior maybe a custom console or somethin


----------



## chevyguy97

here is what me and my daughter carried to the show and what we won.
















Just my 2cent, i think she should of got silver on the challenger too, but what ya gona do. she won best of show, 1st place, and best paint at the last show she took it too. but she had fun and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## chevyguy97

i won this at the show, now i hope i can find the right paint i want it to look like the one on the box, but i don't think im that good, im almost done putting it together.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

They ain't that bad actually matt, I used to do small concrete/ceramic sculptures that ya get from craft stores and just 'play' in the paint. I have a horse/santa figurine my mom uses pretty much every year as a decorative piece..have fun with it, looks cool to me!


----------



## sinicle

@chevy97: congrats to you and your daughter, well deserved metals!:thumbsup:
@ Brian:what the fuck is a horse/santa? and why the fuck would your mom use a centaur santa as a decorative piece for what I assume is Christmas?:dunno:





:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

whats up familia!! James B-Day is this saturday the 8th and i will be on a plane to vegas for the super show but i will be in contact with the hospital and i will keep you all posted.


----------



## kykustoms

i need some glue so i decided to do some painting... got my ranger in second primer and my crown vic in first then i got some color on my bug gonna do it simple since its curbside an all just gonna put it as low as i can without major cutting on some porsche 911 wheels


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Pearl??


----------



## chevyguy97

here is a little somthing i have been working on, i got this for $5 bucks, so i tried my hand at weathering, it was a fun little model. but it does not come with any glass, lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looking sweet up in here guys!


----------



## kykustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Pearl??


beleive it or not its rustoleum metalflake champagne lol


----------



## bugs-one

Nice projects in here, fam.


----------



## bugs-one

Drag Lo M.C.C.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: sikk Juan!!!!


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: sikk Juan!!!!


Thanks Scurape. Was just a lil bored.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Did you stencil it out and paint it on there or did you hand draw it? Either way it is BAD ASS!!


----------



## bugs-one

Hand drawn with a sharpie pen.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

DAMN! That's awesome bro. Nicely done.


----------



## TINGOS

YO SCUR-RAPE-INIT DID YOU EVER WIN WITH YOUR HEARST AT THE SHOW?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Second page? Damn we have slacked off in here way too much.. lol. I finally finished my dodge superbee kit, after having to dip it, I smoothed out the front grille, lower fascia area is all 1 piece now, and to me looks a ton better. I also drilled out the inner lights for more of a race appearance. Color is lime ice base, with limtime pearl and folk art clear. Engine is entirely wired up, includes ones of sinicles very small solenoids also. Very fun build except for the dip process.














Im also trying to finish up my pro street 66 nova, with a gel pen panel job on the front end.. gotta add seat belt harness and a few odds and ends plus glass and its considered a finished one.we also have a new guy in the hack shack named anthony, very talented guy on 1:1 chargers, you can take my dads for example, cuz he's he guy that did all the real body stuff to it. Hes getting a lesson on building detailed cars, his first is a Richard petty superbird. He also gave me 26 built models free. Im also getting a huge supply of automotive base colors in pints/quarts from him..so ya better looking out for some real badass paint jobs comin. He knows how to do a real flame, ghost flames. He looked over bad mojo and the panel job and asked me if he wanted to show me how to do it with an airbrush with rust effect...my jaw dropped.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Right on Brian... Cant wait to see them...


----------



## chevyguy97

that superbee is look'n bad ass, im still in my mopar building mood too, here is my 70 challenger ive been working on. 

















Thinking of painting the top half gloss black, and the bottem half grabber green. still not 100% on that. might just be all grabber green. we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Whats up Fam... Got a little project done, and still not in the new shop yet, but in less then 7 days, I'll be moving into the new shop! Cant wait. Anyhow, thought I would represent the Fam with this little tagged piece...... LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

Project Sledge Hammer, Damnit brian you have got me in a Mopor building mood and i can't get it outa my head, this is my 70 Roadrunner, kinda doing it like the one Dom was driving at the end of Tokyo Drift, got the trunk cut open, and built all the insides, cut open the driver door, working on the pass door now, and these are the wheels and stance im going with, Graphit Gray Mt. for paint, and im thinking black and gray interior.

































The one Dom was driving was named HAMMER, so im going with Sledge Hammer.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Gonna be a killer build Matt. And the colors are perfect choice!! You should send me those factory rims and tires so I can put them on my trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

TINGOS said:


> YO SCUR-RAPE-INIT DID YOU EVER WIN WITH YOUR HEARST AT THE SHOW?


Damn, sorry Tingos, I am just now seeing this... Stupid LIL set up makes me miss posts for some reason. The show is two Sundays from this weekend. I am tryin to get it all done up and hope to take it to the show... With the move and all, I dont know if it will get done it time.. Wrenches always thrown into my plans to somehow mess stuff up!  Im tryin bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

Scur-rape-init---PM, me your addy and there yours buddy. im not going to use um, so i will send them to ya.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Always my fault, lol. Looks great matt. I think the superbee is my last fun dodge build, the charger is getting fixed and painted and then dodges are done with me lol. Looking to try and get transformer put back together and in some sort of base color soon. After the first of the year I got to start of a 1/16 stingray vette for a buddy to have back. So that might be fun


----------



## Scur-rape-init

These gawd damn kids keep hittin my shop!!! Looks like I almost caught one of them... They were in the middle of one.... Oh well, atleast my cars and windows are still in tact... better to be tagged then to be broken into. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

At least you know who one of the culprits is. James better watch out. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's too funny. Looks great bro!


----------



## kykustoms

shop looks cool vance... is that you in scale lookin at it? lmao

matt that roadrunner is lookin good sofar nicework on the truck and doors


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> Project Sledge Hammer, Damnit brian you have got me in a Mopor building mood and i can't get it outa my head, this is my 70 Roadrunner, kinda doing it like the one Dom was driving at the end of Tokyo Drift, got the trunk cut open, and built all the insides, cut open the driver door, working on the pass door now, and these are the wheels and stance im going with, Graphit Gray Mt. for paint, and im thinking black and gray interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one Dom was driving was named HAMMER, so im going with Sledge Hammer.


clean jambs matt!! what are you planning for trunk hinges?!


----------



## grimreaper69

In the hopes that I can get some motivation to get some building done I'm doin some planning for a few more projects.


----------



## chevyguy97

HINGED!!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> HINGED!!!!!


 question answered with a pic!! looks good matt!!


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah it took me just a min to figure out the trunk hinges, but it wasn't hard to do, just had to get it all lined up. but i got it, lol--now to get that pass door cut open.


----------



## chevyguy97

Looks like you got some nice builds coming out soon grim. do work son.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So I been working on some of the stuff I got free, this was a built 67 impala (yellow one on the box I believe), shaved it of everything since its getting replaced with p/e. Volors are metalcast/metalspecks red with gloss black for the patterns with red glitter flake within it and the black on the frame. I will be building hideaway lights and a grille for this one also...Seats are partially done..gotta do the seat belts.





















Car has been cut and buffed once, resprayed clear once again, gotta recut and rebuff once again, got a few bubbles in the pass side door to address


----------



## sinicle

DAMN BRIAN, that shit looks GOOD! the power plant next to it is gonna look right at home in there:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The block is from a new 67 kit, the dressup parts on top are from the old 67 build. Trying to use some of the old stuff back in it, original dash with tons of detail in the gauges done long ago. Steering wheel also is old school parts. Had to go with new chrome tho, the old stuff was showing colors not needed on this car.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

UPDATES UPDATES UPDATES!!!!!!
I JUST GOT A PHONE CALL FROM " WOUNDERBREAD" HIMSELF!!!! HE IS IN ROOM 1108 BED 1 AND HE GAINED 30 BLS AND CAN TALK NOW BUT ONLY FOR A FEW MINUTES AT A TIME!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Good to hear. Glad he's gettin better.


----------



## grimreaper69

A lil inspiration fellas. I been searchin for pics of the blue one FOREVER, finally found em. That'll be a future project.


----------



## chevyguy97

them S-10 duallys look bad ass. i want one


----------



## chevyguy97

that car is looking good brian. i need me one of those kits. i love the motors that come in it. keep up the great work.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> them S-10 duallys look bad ass. i want one


They were all prototypes. The first one (97 Crew) was built in the Warren, MI plant. Sat there for 2 years while they built a few more. They were actually slated for production for the Brazilian market but it never happened. All of the Hugger/Xtreme prototypes were finally auctioned off in 99. The 97 was actually a beast with a supercharged 4.3 Vortec and one-off Boyds wheels built for just that truck. Although they couldn't really be considered one-off cuz GM had 5 sets made just for the dually versions. I wish they woulda made it to production cuz I definatly woulda got one.


----------



## chevyguy97

ok who is going to be the first one to build a model of them S-10 duallys???????????????
you will need two kits, one with a reg bed and one with a stepside bed. put the two cabs together and put the two beds together and there ya go.
wait all i need is a 1/20th scale S-10 with the stepsid bed and i could build it. i already have a 1/20th scale reg bed. i am going to look into that.


----------



## grimreaper69

I plan on buildin the crew cab dually. I been wantin to build it since I first seen that truck back in 97. Just couldn't find the pics of it til now. I think a good starting point for that would be the snap/promo Blazer.


----------



## chevyguy97

well i just got off of e-bay and found me a 1/20th scale Stepside S-10, got it for $18 shipped. so as soon as that gets here im ready to start onit. S-10 dually BUILD OFF GRIM?????


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm havin a hard enough time gettin motivated for the stepside buildoff, let alone entering ANOTHER buildoff. lol I'm thinkin I'll start the dually dime (20 cent) in January.


----------



## chevyguy97

Sounds good to me, i still need to finish my roadrunner and my challenger first, so tell ya what me and you can have a build off starting JAN 1st.
ANYBODY ELSE THAT WANTS TO JOIN IN CAN. we are building S-10 duallys, me and grim are building 4-door one's but you can build it any way ya want, reg cab, x-cab or 4-door, just as long as it's an S-10 Dually when your done.


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

sounds like a fun build...does it have to be second gen? i got a stepside 2nd gen and i made a 1st gen one both of which could be converted fairly easy...


----------



## grimreaper69

If Matt don't care then neither do I, as long as it's an S-10 dually.

BTW Matt, we need to figure out a time line. Me personally, it's prob gonna take me a year to build just cuz of the mods and the amount of time I actually have to build with the hours I work, but I could possibly pull it off in 6 months.


----------



## chevyguy97

old body S-10's are fine with me, an S-10 is an S-10 does not matter the year.
and as far as a time line, im not setting one on this build, just build it untill you finish it, then post up pic's lol-----probley going to take me a couple of months on this one too. im starting with a blazer-and two S-10's one reg bed one step side. so it's going to be a lot of work. but atleast there's somthing on the work bench, and that's what it's all about.


----------



## grimreaper69

You got the idea. I'm doin the same thing, Step dime, fleet dime and Blazer, just a smaller scale.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got the 1/20 old s10 but I think im gonna pass on the buildoff, I wanna take a few months off an finish transformer. After it I have a big scale vette I gotta get started on as a gift to a distant friend (been waiting to be built for 15+ years before I even got it. It'll take awhile, a year maybe 2.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sounds like yaw about to have some fun !


----------



## kykustoms

i just wasnt sure if yll wanted to base it on the pics of the duallys posted... i may do a newer style but not sure yet only time will tell lol


----------



## grimreaper69

kykustoms said:


> i just wasnt sure if yll wanted to base it on the pics of the duallys posted... i may do a newer style but not sure yet only time will tell lol


Nah, pics are just for motivation.


----------



## brantstevens

i started to build a s10 dually a while ago if any one remembers, i lost motivation in it cause its got heaps of body work to do, hope to finish it one day


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol, I can build alongside this build with my converted s10 I did to a squarebody ranger. Its another wonderbread original idea..hope it comes out right lol


----------



## bugs-one

What up Fam? Haven't been around lately cause my phone somehow got fried. So no web access. But finally got something worked out. Haven't done much on models been sleeping like a mofo just lagging it one everything. Found out why I've been feeling like crap, turns out the wife's almost 3 months pregnant. That's why I've been all sleepy and craving all kinds of food. 
As far as the builds, the dually is just waiting for the paint booth. And the other chevy and the 300 are just waiting in lime to get started on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Congrats Juan! That's awesome news bro! Glad to hear it! Tell your wife congrats as well. Keep doin what you're doing bro. We are a patient bunch LOL.


----------



## hocknberry

bugs-one said:


> What up Fam? Haven't been around lately cause my phone somehow got fried. So no web access. But finally got something worked out. Haven't done much on models been sleeping like a mofo just lagging it one everything. _*Found out why I've been feeling like crap, turns out the wife's almost 3 months pregnant. That's why I've been all sleepy and craving all kinds of food.*_
> As far as the builds, the dually is just waiting for the paint booth. And the other chevy and the 300 are just waiting in lime to get started on.


LOL!!! she's preggo...not you fool!! but you're gonna put on sympathy weight right?! LOL......congrats bro!! this your first lil one?!


----------



## chevyguy97

Congrats to you and your wife on the up coming baby.
DOES ANY ONE HAVE A 1/20th SCALE S-10 OR SONOMA STEPSIDE BED THEY WOULD LIKE TO GET RID OF ???? i bought a Stepside sonoma kit off E-bay, and when it came in it was missing the bed, out of all the things it could of been missing, the bed is the main part i needed, but i did get my money back, but im still in need of a stepside bed. lol LMK fellas.


----------



## bugs-one

Appreciate it Scurape, Hock and Chevy. Hock, yeah it's my first lil one, it's crazy cause I've been craving milkshakes all the time and all I wanna do is sleep and I'm eating too much. It feels good though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I know this wont help but im getting another 1/20 s10 pretty soon from a guy on facebook for 10...non stepside. Lol


----------



## chevyguy97

well my Mopar collection is growing once again, i just got a 69 dodge charger kit, it's the blue one on the box. got it off E-bay for $11.99 free shipping, great deal could not pass it up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im bringing us outta the 3rd page and up to the top. I been missing in action for a minute, and I have good reason behind it... I been getting my paint on!

This one I actually painted testors icy blue but had to dip it during the summer as the car color wasn't what I had in mind. So after the dip, washed it real good. I sprayed it with duplicolor metallic silver, then went about doing my wide patterns ( the ones in goldish color) then sprayed metalspecks red for the middle thin stripes, then I toned the entire car down with a light dusting of metalspecks green before applying metalspecks orange over the rest of the upper part. The lower half is done in metalspecks red and topped with metals cast orange. This was a very fun patterning and I will be doing more as I have a few comission 60s olds wagon gassers I have to paint up for kelli khrome.










































I gotta snag some outside sun shots. Im calling this one *southern sunset cruiser* thanks dig for the license plate.


----------



## bugs-one

Glasshouse looks bad ass, Brian. You got your paint on alright.


----------



## bugs-one

Been wanting to get spray some paint too, but I haven't made it home , almost 3 weeks already. Gotta make it home for Thanksgiving and get some painting done......hopefully.


----------



## kykustoms

glasshouse is lookin good brian...diggin the paint


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks guys. Took about 4 hours to do the taping/patterns. Paint took less than an 2 hours on everything, that includes drying time..


----------



## sinicle

GREAT JOB ON THE GLASSHOUSE! first time I seen it aside from cell pics.
AND CONGRATS BUGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Those still are cell phone pics..lol. this pos droid does have a kickass camera on it.

Side note on me, im bout to go into a venture I've not touched since I got started on models 15 + years ago... NASCAR. I found 3 kits I been dying to get sealed. All of dale sr. Wrangler cars, thunderbird, grand prix and monte carlo. Also snagged davey allisons 28 car. He was my all time favorite and starting on his already. I gotta pull off a tricolor paint job before the decals. It will be full of details as im also building it alongside kelvin/captn. He's in the shop building a 75 plymouth duster funny car...


----------



## kykustoms

the only sealed kit i got is an dale sr kit lol not really a fan or nascar but he deserves respect


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah, wasn't my fav but I did like watching his old races and the shit he pulled. I don't watch nascar period anymore, when all the *real* drivers left and the car of tomorrow bs came up I laughed & left. Ill build an older style nascar cuz they have different body styles unlike the retard time machines they drive now lol. The dale cars will be a ways off before I get to em, but they will get done and put on a wooden platform together.


----------



## chevyguy97

little update on my roadrunner, Sledge Hammer, got it primed, now im almost ready for paint.


----------



## bugs-one

Looking good, chevy. Are you going with a nice n shiny paint or you gonna make it look like a mean beast?


----------



## kykustoms

lookin good matt


----------



## chevyguy97

im painting it charcoal gray mt. very shiny, but dark.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Roadrunner is lookin bad ass Matt!! Now send it to me! :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Those still are cell phone pics..lol. this pos droid does have a kickass camera on it.
> 
> Side note on me, im bout to go into a venture I've not touched since I got started on models 15 + years ago... NASCAR. I found 3 kits I been dying to get sealed. All of dale sr. Wrangler cars, thunderbird, grand prix and monte carlo. Also snagged _*davey allisons 28 car*_. He was my all time favorite and starting on his already. I gotta pull off a tricolor paint job before the decals. It will be full of details as im also building it alongside kelvin/captn. He's in the shop building a 75 plymouth duster funny car...


is that the grand prix or the cutlass?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

He never drove either one boy... he's always was a ford guy.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> He never drove either one boy... he's always was a ford guy.


shit im thinking of the valvoline car...red/black/white....i dont know much about nascar, just thinking of kits i've seen in the past...im on the hunt for the grand prix parts, but even more so for the CUTLASS car....(80's)


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The wrangler dale sr cars have the GP in it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*I JUST WANTED TO SAY HAPPY LATE THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Haven't been here in awhile, but a few pics of a mopar, vw camper van and a silverado I'm working on.\


































more pics in my topic.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That silverado is looking sick already.


----------



## bugs-one

X2.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> That silverado is looking sick already.


x305


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good to see ya back around Jared. Good starts on them builds. I personally liked the VW camper LOL. But all of them are looking bad ass!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Haha thanks guys! I've just been really busy with other things in my life, and I just wasn't at the bench for awhile. I'm gonna try to get back to it more often, but since I bought a laptop a few days ago and a ps3 over the summer I think time will be less limited haha.

I hope to have the frame on the silverado close to done here soon


----------



## kykustoms

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, but a few pics of a mopar, vw camper van and a silverado I'm working on.\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my topic.


that silveraldo looks badass sofar looks like fun lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I just wanted to post this cuz I want to build it


----------



## Lownslow302

that truck was llooking good till you showed the interior:barf:


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> that truck was llooking good till you showed the interior:barf:


ehh.....just some new seats and its good to go! other wise....nice ride!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

chevyguy97 said:


> little update on my roadrunner, Sledge Hammer, got it primed, now im almost ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a mean looking machine!!:angry:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Lownslow302 said:


> that truck was llooking good till you showed the interior:barf:





hocknberry said:


> ehh.....just some new seats and its good to go! other wise....nice ride!


x3 I said the same thing


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> ehh.....just some new seats and its good to go! other wise....nice ride!


seats werent as bad as the coach fabric


----------



## hocknberry

Lownslow302 said:


> seats werent as bad as the coach fabric


yah.....ok, you're right on that one!...so seats and coach fabric gotta go....then its a top notch ride! LOL


----------



## kykustoms

the coach fabric is what i didnt like the most but the seats do look big or somethin lol


----------



## dig_derange

hocknberry said:


> yah.....ok, you're right on that one!...so seats and coach fabric gotta go....then its a top notch ride! LOL


:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Haven't been here in awhile, but a few pics of a mopar, vw camper van and a silverado I'm working on.\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics in my topic.


cool projects. I have that bus and want to get started on it, just not ready to tackle notching that frame with the doors & front seat right there.. one of these days!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Something I been working on


----------



## chevyguy97

love'n that convertible, that's cool
and that's going to be one mean ass silverado when you get it all done
nice projects, keep up the killer work bowtie.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks man. Actually the 70 be isn't a convertible any more. I got the awesome idea to turn it into a ute. I've already measured and cut some stuff and it is going to come out awesome.

Builds are looking good guys.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im back on the track truck, tho I took the tracks off, added a 12" scale lift and nates custom rims I bought a while back. Gonna build a sky high diesel powered chevy silverado dually. Most of my pics are on facebook but I plan to drop pics on here soon.

As it sits, I can put a bodydropped ranger cab under the silvy truck body w/o a problem


----------



## bugs-one

2008 GMC Sierra. In the works...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn juan, gettin down on a front end. Lookin good already!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> 2008 GMC Sierra. In the works...


Right on Juan! That is freakin awesome bro! When you get done with the clip, cast it up!! I know I'd get some from ya! What kit are you using to do this?


----------



## hocknberry

bugs-one said:


> 2008 GMC Sierra. In the works...


i love my GM's.... chevy is my top but in the truck game...GMC takes it!! nice work so far!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah id love to see that in cast! Not saying I wanna do it but id sure as hell try it...lol. the clear lights would be a tad tough but doable.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Here's something im working on.. ill explain more on it later before I throw this phone.


























Steam turbo diesel I built awhile back in the engine bay, 12"chassis lift, 6"body lift and a set of nates tire/rim specials. This truck used to have the tracks on it.


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> Right on Juan! That is freakin awesome bro! When you get done with the clip, cast it up!! I know I'd get some from ya! What kit are you using to do this?


Thanks Scurape, the bumper's from the Waverunner kit - modified. Grill and headlight's are scratch built. Would be nice to cast it.



Thanks Hock, I love Chevy too, but GMC does have some nice trucks - when I do get home I got a '06 Monte and the wife has a '08 Sierra - which I'm trying to convince her to let me drop it.


----------



## bugs-one

TTT. Where's the Drag Lo Fam. at? Anyone got any updates on James?


----------



## grimreaper69

Made some more progress on my garage. Got the siding done, now to get the trim around the doors and the "concrete" outside.


----------



## bugs-one

Lookig good Grim. Is that the shop truck?


----------



## grimreaper69

Will be when I finish it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good man.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Juan, we're around bro! Most of us keep up on Facebook too. If you're on there look us up! We'll get you over to the Drag-Lo FB page! 

Jim, that garage is lookin absolutely AWESOME BRO! Now send it to me! :roflmao: I hope that when I get around to scratchbuilding the rest of mine, it can look that good! :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

grimreaper69 said:


> Will be when I finish it.


Right on.


----------



## ejm2002

SlammdSonoma said:


> Here's something im working on.. ill explain more on it later before I throw this phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steam turbo diesel I built awhile back in the engine bay, 12"chassis lift, 6"body lift and a set of nates tire/rim specials. This truck used to have the tracks on it.



I'm feelin these looks good bro


----------



## grimreaper69

Finished up the door trim and "asphalt". Start workin on the equipment soon. Need to get back on the stepside too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

J, that is awesome bro! I am EXTREMELY jealous! Wish my garage looked half as good as yours bro. Nice work.


----------



## grimreaper69

Just buildin it how I see it in my head. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

that garage is look'n good, wish i had the room to build one, well i could build it, but i would have no room to keep it once it was built, i need to move some stuff around and try and find some room for one. me and my daughter are going to start working on a diorama after the first of the year, going to try to have it build by the show in april, not sure what we are building yet, but i think it's going to be a shop with a truck being bagged init. but i have no clue where we will keep it once we build it. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

I put a shelf up for it. Eventually I'll have a desk big enough to keep it on. Got my eye on this one.


----------



## chevyguy97

got some flocking done on the 70 roadrunner "Sledge Hammer"


----------



## grimreaper69

Got the lift finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Knocking it out the park bro..looks badass!.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Matt, the interior looks GREAT bro. Jim, that garage just keeps getting better and better. Now will you send it to me??? :roflmao: And that's a sweet desk. Would make a perfect work station for sure!


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Matt, the interior looks GREAT bro. Jim, that garage just keeps getting better and better. Now will you send it to me??? :roflmao: And that's a sweet desk. Would make a perfect work station for sure!


I prob got $60 or so into this garage already, if you want it, it's not gonna be cheap. :roflmao:

That desk is HUGE, still waitin for the guy to get back to me about it. For $50 it's a hell of a deal.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Layitlow has a classified ad on facebook now..I'm adding pics of some my newer casted parts on there like solenoids, autotronic eyes, compasses, wireless ps3 controllers, flashlights, coke and beer/wine bottles (soon for dig to be labeling up for the real factor). Getting back into the small parts since nobody has no interest in it now.


----------



## grimreaper69

Building will resume soon. Got a package from Modelhaus.


----------



## ptman2002

havent been around this site in awhile. here is a little something i finished up a few months back.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Building will resume soon. Got a package from Modelhaus.


so whats from model haus in the pic?!?!?


----------



## hocknberry

ptman2002 said:


> havent been around this site in awhile. here is a little something i finished up a few months back.


nice pavment pounder!!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> so whats from model haus in the pic?!?!?


Chassis


----------



## VICTOR0509

grimreaper69 said:


> Got the lift finished.


 DAMN THAT LOOKS REAL GOOD KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN


----------



## kykustoms

ptman2002 said:


> havent been around this site in awhile. here is a little something i finished up a few months back.


thats sick! diecast?


----------



## Jason McCleod

are there many minors in this club?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jason McCleod said:


> are there many minors in this club?


We've got a few youngsters. I think 3 that are under 18.


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> We've got a few youngsters. I think 3 that are under 18.


And a few that ACT under 18. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol..true there


----------



## bugs-one

Deep down all of us who build are some grown ass kids.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Made some more progress on my garage. Got the siding done, now to get the trim around the doors and the "concrete" outside.


This a fuckin badass shop!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm working on a shop also


----------



## Mr lowrider305

ptman2002 said:


> havent been around this site in awhile. here is a little something i finished up a few months back.


This is fuckin badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!what kit is this or did it start as a toy ????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Monte wagon

















my GT build


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Dose anyone have a chevy 1500 bed 1988-1998 for sale,trade or free THANKS


----------



## grimreaper69

I've got one that's been cut for a notch, also have a dooley bed. Both missing the tabs that attach them to the cab.

Edit: also have one that hasn't been cut, but still missing the tabs and needs stripped.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

POST SOME PICS PLS!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

It's all enamel so 10-30 mins in the pond should do the trick.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> It's all enamel so 10-30 mins in the pond should do the trick.


what you want for them????


----------



## grimreaper69

Make me an offer, was gonna make a trailer out of one of em but never got around to it.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Make me an offer, was gonna make a trailer out of one of em but never got around to it.


would you want a kit maybe for them???


----------



## grimreaper69

If you wanna send me a kit then I won't complain. LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

A couple new projects hittin the bench soon.


----------



## darkside customs

Hey guys just to say whut up and im gettin out of the hospital tuesday and headed to rehab so i can walk again


----------



## grimreaper69

What up J??? Good to hear from ya. Glad you're gettin out the hospital........ one step closer to recovery.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks man. Im doin awrite.goin bacc to georgia in march


----------



## grimreaper69

You'll be able to hang with Brian. I might get down that way either later this year or next year for a vacation too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's good to hear bro on all parts.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> If you wanna send me a kit then I won't complain. LOL


I have a 55 chevy and a gt ford I think


----------



## Mr lowrider305

darkside customs said:


> Hey guys just to say whut up and im gettin out of the hospital tuesday and headed to rehab so i can walk again


Good to see you back James!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

[h=6]*Merry Christmas to all you guys & your family's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*[/h]


----------



## grimreaper69

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I have a 55 chevy and a gt ford I think


55 pickup?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> 55 pickup?


----------



## grimreaper69

Hmm, the 55 ain't my style and I already got 3 of the Stangs.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

grimreaper69 said:


> Hmm, the 55 ain't my style and I already got 3 of the Stangs.


WIll $ 12 bucks be good for them bed's then???


----------



## grimreaper69

:thumbsup:

I also found the other 2 tailgates and 2 sets of tail lights.


----------



## corky

ptman2002 said:


> havent been around this site in awhile. here is a little something i finished up a few months back.


wow this is fuckin sick i wana b that good one day


----------



## grimreaper69

Started workin on the 72 Cutlass today. Engine and chassis are done. Now to decide what color to actually paint it.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Started workin on the 72 Cutlass today. Engine and chassis are done. Now to decide what color to actually paint it.


nice start! you get the wheels from scaledreams? i need em for a 64 wagon! for paint....maybe black with gold racing stripes to go with the engine color?!


----------



## grimreaper69

Yup, Rick hooked me up. Pegasus 19" T's. The engine color is actually factory. Not big into black cars anymore, was thinkin maybe silver or a graphite.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That graphite dust is a badass color. I used diamond dust and graphite dust on my GTR...


----------



## grimreaper69

I was leanin towards the diamond dust, I've got the graphite set aside for another build.


----------



## grimreaper69

Anybody talk to wonderbread? He called me tonight but I missed the call. Been tryin to call him back but his phone has been busy.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So first off I'll state this IS a die cast. But it is 1/25 scale and this will be completely redone and fully detailed. 


But anyways it is made by a company called speccast. This also came with a John deer push mower, a rake and some can. This will be completely stripped and it will be done as a higher trim level. I'm thinking a gun metal gray right now.


I plan on getting it fully stripped over the next few days and I will post some progress then.












































I'll keep ya updated.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

also my 62 Catalina...


----------



## grimreaper69

Just got off the phone with wonderbread. He's doin good, definatly sounds weak though, not like himself. Finally checkin out of the hospital tomorrow and gettin into rehab. Good news for sure. He said he'll be back as soon as things with him are straight.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So here's an update on this, got it striped and primed. Now onto color.












































It should be in color here soon, thanks for looking.


----------



## hocknberry

good to hear about james!! cant wait to see what you do with the ford!! a long bed ex-cab!! shit would be like drivin a limo!! good luck parking at the mall!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

In color:












































A couple more coats and it's ready for clear.


----------



## grimreaper69

Another project just rolled into the shop. This thing is gonna be fun, TONS of tiny parts.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Real nice work going on fellas ! :drama:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good stuff in here Guys! Jared, I like that diecast you're workin on. Good stuff! Care to part with the pushmower and rake from it? LOL


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

hey thanks man, and will see about those, I'm unsure with what i want to do with those just yet.

So I got the clear on it and I did a mock up on it. I still need to polish it out and do alot of detail painting.












































Hopefully I'll have this thing finished soon.


----------



## bigdogg323

TO MY FRIENDS AT DRAG-LO KUSTOMS MCC HAPPY NEW YEAR FELLAS :shh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks FRANK!! Did you wrap them up and send them to my doorstep too?


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks FRANK!! Did you wrap them up and send them to my doorstep too?


They're already at my house. New wallpaper on my laptop. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Alright guys, I got this approved by el prezidente himself over the phone...

Let's all welcome corky into the club. Alright bro, like everybody else..drop a pic or two of what ur doin..etc


----------



## corky

thanks guys ill post a pic in a sec


----------



## corky

again guys thank you very much this is a honor to be a part of this guys it means alot drag-lo for life


----------



## kykustoms

welcome to the club corky


----------



## corky

thanks kyle i appreciate it bro check this out


----------



## bugs-one

Welcom to the Fam, corky.

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL MY DRAG LO BROTHERS.


----------



## hocknberry

WELCOME TO THE FAM. CORKY!! KICK ASS TO SEE YOU GET ON WITH US!! i like the frame work on the mini!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*Be safe and have a God Blessed New Years homies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!








*_


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks Tony! 

Same to you Juan, Happy New year Fam. 

Happy new years to all the brothers. Especially you Kyle! :roflmao: 

Corky, welcome to the club boss. Mini progress is lookin real good. 

Alright fellas. Im done building.....










































This model! :roflmao: It's not low, but it will still drag... things.  


























and just for shits and giggles I tried scratchbuilding up a ratchet strap. It's a little out of scale, but hey first run. I'll make them better as I go.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's looking badass. All the small details makes it


----------



## corky

yea i love the winch it looks awsome bro thanks everybody


----------



## kykustoms

frame looks good corky...appears to be setup for RWD?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Happy new year to all you homie's


----------



## corky

yes it will be rwd with a built small block in it kinda a mix between alot of things


----------



## kykustoms

corky said:


> yes it will be rwd with a built small block in it kinda a mix between alot of things


thats cool i got one of these somewhere but the glass broke so i was gonna make it a roadster lol


----------



## corky

well i thought bout that but i also think that morris shouldve produced a truck version as well so thats kinda where im takin this thing


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## grimreaper69

First coat on the 72. Decided on Diamond Dust.


----------



## kykustoms

trucks are lookin good watson... i like that color grim... vance that tow rig came out badass!

i got my crown vic out the other day and decided it would look better with 2 doors and wire wheels so i converted it and got my herb deeks out and it looked sick so i went a step further and flipped the front and cut the center hood section out and hinge it in the middle so it spins... 

here it is before i did the 2 door conversion to get an idea of what i have done sofar lol









here it is after the 2 door conversion and flip nose closed








and opened obviously lmao


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Thanks fam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Sick crown vic!!!!!I got a fully out show car or truck I want to build but not sure were to start


----------



## chevyguy97

that car is sick jake.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hell yeah Jake!! That's BADASS!! :wow:


----------



## kykustoms

thanks guys i made it a resolution to do a car this year and actually finsh more than one...i almost made 2 last year but didnt get james done in time SMH lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

jack any tips for me on building a crazy show car


----------



## ripgabby08

What's good guys ..there's definitely some sick shit going down in here keep that shit up


----------



## ripgabby08

I WAS LOOKING THREW MY KITS AND SEEN THIS AND A CHEVY LONG BED TRUCK THAT I DON'T SEE MY SELF BUILDING ...I'M NOT LOOKING TO SALE IT BUT I'D LIKE TO TRADE FOR IT I FIGURED I'D LET YOU GUYS GET FIRST SHOT AT IT....


----------



## kykustoms

Mr lowrider305 said:


> jack any tips for me on building a crazy show car


use your imagination and dont be afraid to try somethin different lol... like for instance on my front clip hinges i used styrene instead of wire and it pivots in 3 spots so it can move more than just one way... u can kinda see it in the opened pic


----------



## kykustoms

ripgabby08 said:


> I WAS LOOKING THREW MY KITS AND SEEN THIS AND A CHEVY LONG BED TRUCK THAT I DON'T SEE MY SELF BUILDING ...I'M NOT LOOKING TO SALE IT BUT I'D LIKE TO TRADE FOR IT I FIGURED I'D LET YOU GUYS GET FIRST SHOT AT IT....


what are you lookin for?


----------



## ripgabby08

kykustoms said:


> what are you lookin for?


Nothin much 
A car of some kind I'm not to picky


----------



## chevyguy97

ripgabby that long excalade in the back ground is bad ass looking. looks like you put in alot of work to strech it out like that. sick. i likes.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

kykustoms said:


> use your imagination and dont be afraid to try somethin different lol... like for instance on my front clip hinges i used styrene instead of wire and it pivots in 3 spots so it can move more than just one way... u can kinda see it in the opened pic


I hear you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

*ripgabby08*

What's up homie haven't heard from you in a long time no YouTube updates or text I still got the same number & anyways how's the wife & boys doing


----------



## ripgabby08

chevyguy97 said:


> ripgabby that long excalade in the back ground is bad ass looking. looks like you put in alot of work to strech it out like that. sick. i likes.


Thanks..its been a year long build already ..I sent it to fastjimmy in Chicago he built the chassis the int and made a sepaker box with working speaker then sent it back to me and its still not done LOL 
I'm thinking about posting more pics of it


----------



## ripgabby08

Mr lowrider305 said:


> *ripgabby08*
> 
> What's up homie haven't heard from you in a long time no YouTube updates or text I still got the same number & anyways how's the wife & boys doing


There doing good my boys are getting big fast ...I was on vacation that's y lol


----------



## Mr lowrider305

ripgabby08 said:


> There doing good my boys are getting big fast ...I was on vacation that's y lol


Ok That's whats up homie


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Scur-rape-init

ripgabby08 said:


> I WAS LOOKING THREW MY KITS AND SEEN THIS AND A CHEVY LONG BED TRUCK THAT I DON'T SEE MY SELF BUILDING ...I'M NOT LOOKING TO SALE IT BUT I'D LIKE TO TRADE FOR IT I FIGURED I'D LET YOU GUYS GET FIRST SHOT AT IT....


What's up Gabby. How you been man? So what's up with that long bed Chevy? I got a AMT 58 Impala, or a 37 Ford if you're interested in either of those. LMK.


----------



## ripgabby08

Scur-rape-init said:


> What's up Gabby. How you been man? So what's up with that long bed Chevy? I got a AMT 58 Impala, or a 37 Ford if you're interested in either of those. LMK.


I'LL POST A FEW PICS WHEN I GET TO MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW I'M AT MY MOMS GRUBBIN ..I HAVE A 58 IMPALA BUT NEVER CAN HAVE ENOUGH AND COULD USE ANOTHER ..YOU KNOW ITS A SNAP TYPE RIGHT ..I EVEN HAVE A DUALLY IN THE BOX BUT I'M STILL THINKING ABOUT THAT ONE


----------



## hocknberry

Mr lowrider305 said:


>


:naughty: i'd love to do this one, but no way could i paint it or afford someone to paint it!! plus...you gotta find a plastic gold plater?!


----------



## hocknberry

ripgabby08 said:


> I'LL POST A FEW PICS WHEN I GET TO MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW I'M AT MY MOMS GRUBBIN ..I HAVE A 58 IMPALA BUT NEVER CAN HAVE ENOUGH AND COULD USE ANOTHER ..YOU KNOW ITS A SNAP TYPE RIGHT ..I EVEN HAVE A DUALLY IN THE BOX BUT I'M STILL THINKING ABOUT THAT ONE


you more into classic cars or g-body's?! im likin the square body syclone!


----------



## ripgabby08

hocknberry said:


> you more into classic cars or g-body's?! im likin the square body syclone!


BOTH ..WHAT YOU GOT ? I'M NOT PICKY


----------



## bugs-one

This is what happens when you have a bad temper......I think I need anger management therapy or something.


----------



## ripgabby08

Not to sure if I wanna give up the dually the long bed comes with a camper


----------



## ripgabby08




----------



## Scur-rape-init

ripgabby08 said:


> I'LL POST A FEW PICS WHEN I GET TO MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW I'M AT MY MOMS GRUBBIN ..I HAVE A 58 IMPALA BUT NEVER CAN HAVE ENOUGH AND COULD USE ANOTHER ..YOU KNOW ITS A SNAP TYPE RIGHT ..I EVEN HAVE A DUALLY IN THE BOX BUT I'M STILL THINKING ABOUT THAT ONE


That's cool with me, Im not too picky either. Shoot me your address in a PM and I'll get this out to you asap.


----------



## ripgabby08

Pm sent


----------



## Mr lowrider305

hocknberry said:


> :naughty: i'd love to do this one, but no way could i paint it or afford someone to paint it!! plus...you gotta find a plastic gold plater?!


I want to build a full out lowrider truck maybe not like this but something nice


----------



## Mr lowrider305

ripgabby08 said:


> Not to sure if I wanna give up the dually the long bed comes with a camper


what you want for this!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Transformer is back on the table, getting a functional I-beam hydraulic setup..something I haven't seen done before. Doing it with straight pins inside styrene tube and should give me a nice front lift. Yes I'm coming at it with the super show in eye!!. So far its got 14 hinges and I've yet to do the tailgates... 2 1/2' scale rear hydraulic lift, which might be cut down some. I'll put up some pics soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The only pic I have at the moment. I'll list what moves: front bumpers slide foward, tilt and rotate 360 degrees, front fenders tilt toward, hood opens normal, upper parts of the doors gull wing, the bottoms are a normal door which tuck into the fender, bed is cut in half and can lift horizontally, diagonally or flat out beside the truck itself, rear bumper slides out. Aiming to make the tailgates open like barn doors.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

SlammdSonoma said:


> The only pic I have at the moment. I'll list what moves: front bumpers slide foward, tilt and rotate 360 degrees, front fenders tilt toward, hood opens normal, upper parts of the doors gull wing, the bottoms are a normal door which tuck into the fender, bed is cut in half and can lift horizontally, diagonally or flat out beside the truck itself, rear bumper slides out. Aiming to make the tailgates open like barn doors.


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

YOU POSTED PICS!! SO THIS BUILD IS NOW VOID FROM THE SUPER SHOW BUILD TOPIC!!! :banghead: THAT BLUE OVAL IS CRAZY CUT THOUGH!!:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

that interior is bad ass on that long excalade. nice job onit. can't wait to see it all finished, what color ya thinking onit??


----------



## ripgabby08

chevyguy97 said:


> that interior is bad ass on that long excalade. nice job onit. can't wait to see it all finished, what color ya thinking onit??


Thank-you..I was gonna do it pearl white but now I'm thinking I wanna do a crazy ass paint job on it Idk yet


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh no hock..thats an older pic..besides I'm not worried about it..obviously everyone knew I was building it before the show was announced in the first place..


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Rebuild I'm working on...


----------



## corky

ive posted pics of my build too and im not disqualified from it


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Since I finished up a few things lately I thought I would post this vw I started not too long ago.


It's revell of germany's t3 camper. I lifted the rear suspension, used the front suspension from a gmc syclone. I scratch built the roof rack, ladder, front push bar and skid plate. The wheels are from a amt scout. Hopefully I'll have this one finished soon because I got alot of stuff I want to work on.












































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks bad ass Jared!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

hey thanks man, it's way out of my comfort zone of lowered trucks lol.


----------



## kykustoms

that vw looks cool...i like the 4wd with the lift


----------



## grimreaper69

Gettin closer. I might actually finsh one for once. LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks hella Nice Jim.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Got these today: 












The waverider is still sealed, the stock 1st gen is only missing instructions. The extreme is a mess though.


----------



## chevyguy97

car looks good grim
have fun with them kits, i love the old body S-10's i kinda miss my real one, but one day i will have another one.


----------



## kykustoms

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Got these today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The waverider is still sealed, the stock 1st gen is only missing instructions. The extreme is a mess though.


nice that green one is an old kit it was one of the first truck kits i bought way back in the day lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Sweet thanks. Glad I scored those. I might be getting more too lol.


----------



## ripgabby08

Just laid tonight, still needs gloss but before I do that I need to get rid of some orange peel on the hood ..can anyone help and tell me how I got a idea but I'm don't wanna mess shit up


----------



## Scur-rape-init

B, that's FUCKIN Sexy! Nice paint man.


----------



## ripgabby08

Scur-rape-init said:


> B, that's FUCKIN Sexy! Nice paint man.


THANK YOU SR. I TRY TO KEEP UP WITH YOU BIG DOGS


----------



## kykustoms

that looks sick... to get orange peal out you will need to wet sand it with a polishing kit with grits from 3200-12000 with 4or5 more grit sizes between them starting with the 32 ending with the 12... a kit is about 20$ and well worth it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

kykustoms said:


> that looks sick... to get orange peal out you will need to wet sand it with a polishing kit with grits from 3200-12000 with 4or5 more grit sizes between them starting with the 32 ending with the 12... *a kit is about 20$ and well worth it*


couldnt agree more. They are worth every penny. Micro mesh sells a pretty nice one on e-bay and a few other places.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I got quite a bit done lately on this thing. I got the chassis done, the interior started and I got the body painted. I think I'm gonna weather this one just a little bit when I'm done.












































Thanks for looking.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So guys, since my vanagon is half done I decided to start this monogram 93 s10.












I got this for ten bucks. The engine has been started but other then that the kit is complete. I plan to build this thing 100% original but i might change the wheels to a 2wd style rim. Not the 4x4 style they have in the kit. For colors I am not sure yet. This is build 2/3 for my monogram s-series trucks. I have built the syclone, got this one, and I bought a sealed s10 waverider to build after this one. Once done I'll display all of them together. 


The truck will sit higher once done, but for mock up this is how it looks.




































I am also using a soft tonneau cover from one of my syclones on this truck, it will add a bit of style to it.


Thanks for looking.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Builds are lookin sik fellas.
Sorry that I've been gone for a while.I had some personal and family business to deal with and building was the last thing on my mind.
Welcome to the fam Corky!
I should hopefully be back in 2012 with avengence.
I got back to workin on "Deadmans Hand".Here's what I got so far.








































I'm going to start on the front control arms soon.


----------



## kykustoms

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Builds are lookin sik fellas.
> Sorry that I've been gone for a while.I had some personal and family business to deal with and building was the last thing on my mind.
> Welcome to the fam Corky!
> I should hopefully be back in 2012 with avengence.
> I got back to workin on "Deadmans Hand".Here's what I got so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start on the front control arms soon.


frame and suspension looks sick


----------



## chevyguy97

welcome back Aces, frame looks good.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Good to see you back Jeremy! Frame is looking KILLER bro. Nice work.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I was wondering how big the display is that comes with the new Meyers Manx, so I mocked up the s10 on it.




































Not a lot of room haha


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I got the chassis painted and the front and rear suspension on it. I also put the motor in some stripper to get rid of that nasty old paint.












































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the welcome back bros.Like I said in my previous post I'm really going to try and bring it this year.
Jared the dime looks good.Whats the frame like?I rememner building that kit when it first came out and my frame was twisted all to hell.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey thanks man. My frame is as straight as an arrow. My whole kit is in suprizingly good shape.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Dime looks good Jared!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks man.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I got a little more done to the box of the truck.








I still need to add shocks and figure out where the fuel cell and air tank is going to go.


----------



## tunzafun

Looks great J!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx bro I appreciate it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

tunzafun said:


> Looks great J!


Who the hell's this guy?? :roflmao: Where the fuck you been Tunz? Need to put you and Jeremy on some medicine to keep your attention on building!! :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

Trucks are look'n great guys, keep up the great work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao. No kidding.


----------



## chevyguy97

well i got some clear onit today, hope to be done with this one by the end of next week.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks freaking GREAT so far Matt!


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks, im really tring to step it up alittle on this one.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Man that looks sweet!

So I decided to build one of my meyers Manx kits. I started this build today and I have made quite a bit of progress.










































This is going to be a very quick build. So hopefully i'll have this done soon.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

_







_


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Well everyone i have Great News, James is getting out of the Hospital next saturday and it feels great posting this news!!!


----------



## hocknberry

Mr.1/16th said:


> Well everyone i have Great News, James is getting out of the Hospital next saturday and it feels great posting this news!!!


HELL YAH!! we better finish our trucks now guys!! we got some shipping to do!!


----------



## hocknberry

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


why is ms. gianna micheals gracing the thread of drag lo DROPITLOW?!


----------



## ripgabby08

What's up guys ..I'm in a need of a favor , I'm building a 67 chevelle and would like a custom baged chassis made for it ..I'm willing to pay for it or give a kit for it ..I know some if u guys are real good at it ...let Mr know if someone is willing to help a brotha out


----------



## kykustoms

ripgabby08 said:


> What's up guys ..I'm in a need of a favor , I'm building a 67 chevelle and would like a custom baged chassis made for it ..I'm willing to pay for it or give a kit for it ..I know some if u guys are real good at it ...let Mr know if someone is willing to help a brotha out


is the frame molded to the floor? if so then would need to cut the frame off and modify the floor or make a whole new floor...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for the update on James Mr. 1/16th.
Hey fellas I got a question for ya.I've decide to put a clear floor in "Deadmans Hand".But I have a slight problem,I don't know what to use and I don't have a lhs.Can someone give me an idea of what to use?I know Brian just did one and I'd like to try and do one on this build.Any input would be great.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

hocknberry said:


> why is ms. gianna micheals gracing the thread of drag lo DROPITLOW?!


:rofl:


----------



## chevyguy97

you can get a sheet of clear plastic at hobby lobby to build that clear floor out off. i have a sheet i got there i use it for X-cab windows when i make a reg-cab into an ext-cab.


----------



## kykustoms

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx for the update on James Mr. 1/16th.
> Hey fellas I got a question for ya.I've decide to put a clear floor in "Deadmans Hand".But I have a slight problem,I don't know what to use and I don't have a lhs.Can someone give me an idea of what to use?I know Brian just did one and I'd like to try and do one on this build.Any input would be great.


it might be a little too thick but a cd or a cassette case haha if u still have any cassettes...


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> you can get a sheet of clear plastic at hobby lobby to build that clear floor out off. i have a sheet i got there i use it for X-cab windows when i make a reg-cab into an ext-cab.


Wish I had a Hobby Lobby.I still gotta find some clear sheet to make the windows for my x cab Dime.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Check a lowes or home depot ..or harware store at lexan/clear plexiglass and see if they have the thin stuff like I used. Soon enuf I'm gonna be building a clear interior floor for this 4x4 I'm doing.. so I gotta find thicker stuff to use here.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Thanx for the update on James Mr. 1/16th.
> Hey fellas I got a question for ya.I've decide to put a clear floor in "Deadmans Hand".But I have a slight problem,I don't know what to use and I don't have a lhs.Can someone give me an idea of what to use?I know Brian just did one and I'd like to try and do one on this build.Any input would be great.


Hey Jeremy, I was gonna suggest the same thing as Jake did. Use an old CD case to cut up. It's a LITTLE thick, but for making the bed floor I think it would work perfect in thickness. Just make sure you tape it off, and use a good fine toothed saw to cut it up otherwise it might splinter up a little. 



ripgabby08 said:


> What's up guys ..I'm in a need of a favor , I'm building a 67 chevelle and would like a custom baged chassis made for it ..I'm willing to pay for it or give a kit for it ..I know some if u guys are real good at it ...let Mr know if someone is willing to help a brotha out


Are you going with wires on it, or bigger rims? That's the biggest key to your frame. Let me know what you're doing with it, and I'll help you out. 



kykustoms said:


> it might be a little too thick but a cd or a cassette case haha if u still have any cassettes...


:roflmao: That's funny. We think alike on too many levels LOL!


----------



## kykustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hey Jeremy, I was gonna suggest the same thing as Jake did. Use an old CD case to cut up. It's a LITTLE thick, but for making the bed floor I think it would work perfect in thickness. Just make sure you tape it off, and use a good fine toothed saw to cut it up otherwise it might splinter up a little.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you going with wires on it, or bigger rims? That's the biggest key to your frame. Let me know what you're doing with it, and I'll help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: That's funny. We think alike on too many levels LOL!


great minds think alike :h5: lmao


----------



## ripgabby08

I'm putting supremes on it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

ripgabby08 said:


> I'm putting supremes on it


Ok, well I can do it, but I need some time to get some supplies and stuff. Hit me up later on.


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, well I can do it, but I need some time to get some supplies and stuff. Hit me up later on.


Keep me in mind later on for a couple too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> Keep me in mind later on for a couple too.


Always willin to help. Just shoot me a PM when you're ready.


----------



## chevyguy97

Sledge Hammer, 1st one of the year, really tring to step my game up for 2012!!!!!! more pic's in my room.


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats clean as hell matt looks badass


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2 Matt. CLEAN bro! Love the door jambs you did too! Look real as hell!


----------



## bigdogg323

chevyguy97 said:


> Sledge Hammer, 1st one of the year, really tring to step my game up for 2012!!!!!! more pic's in my room.


DAMN THIS IS JUST BADASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I LIKES IT uffin:


----------



## chevyguy97

Sledge Hammer outside.


----------



## grimreaper69

Since I'm waitin on the small shit to finish the Cutty, I figured I'd start this one. It's just gonna be a simple tow pig (full detail though).


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

looks good so far man.



I haven't done much lately, but I got a new hood for my s10. The old one was cracked. These kits hoods seem to have a real problem of not fitting right, so I need to figure that out.


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup:


chevyguy97 said:


> Sledge Hammer outside.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I'm also working on these too.

I just need to get some paint to do the top and the seats. Then the final details and it's done.






























and I found this thing again, and some new wheels for it too. I need to narrow the rear end to make them rims fit.


----------



## Lownslow302

truck looks boss with those wheels, how do you rate the manx im still on the pin about one


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks man. I like the new rims too. As for the manx it's a pretty cool kit, but everything has to line up perfect or you will have alot of pain, which I did.

It's alot of fun though.


----------



## chevyguy97

likes that ford bowtiebadboy!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx for all the suggestions on the clear bedfloor bros.Now that I am on days off and have no sick kids to take care off I can get back building and searching for materials.


----------



## chevyguy97

glad your kids are doing better aces.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

X2 Jeremy. Good to hear kids are doing good man.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

WELL EVERYONE, THEY RELEASED WOUNDERBREAD BACK OUT TO THE WORLD!!!! HE IS GOING HOME THIS SATURDAY!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Back to the woods of Georgia. I talked to him earlier in the week, gonna wait til the weekend after to go see him.. let him get all settled in. I'll be takin pics and putting em on Facebook since I don't come on here that much anymore.

This site has lost its realness, more aren't doin their job like always and bullshit is running rampant thruout. I'm gonna be pulling my resin thread also as its just getting overran with over night spring up resin artists. If Yall need me ill most likely can be found over at the Facebook side.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

whats the link?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Slowly getting to where I want it to be.


----------



## chevyguy97

truck is look'n good Jeremy. i likes. what color ya think'n on the paint????


----------



## chevyguy97

well while im still in a mopar building mood,i desided to get the 70 challenger back out, not sure on color yet, but im getting everything else done first. but i did get some primer onit today, still got some body work to do, but here it is.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> whats the link?


Jared, look me up on FB...friend request Vance Moore.....I got a Bald Eagle as my profile pic.....Then I'll add you to the group...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

chevyguy97 said:


> truck is look'n good Jeremy. i likes. what color ya think'n on the paint????


Thanx Matt,the truck it self is going to be metalspecks silver with skulls and playing cards in black gel pen on top then I'm going to spray metalcast red on top of both of them.For the frame I'm not 100% sure yet either gloss black or metal-specks silver.


----------



## chevyguy97

sounds like a bad ass paint job jeremy, can't wait to see that, keep up the great work guys, can't wait to see wonderbread back in here cutting up with us. maybe it will bring some new live back into the LiL Drag-Lo page.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

He should be showing up in ga tomorrow... From the calls I been getting from him..he can't wait to get back over this side. I'm gone to see him next weekend, will give him his card to him then. I think I may load him up and hit hobbytown and hobby lobby..make a day of hanging with the crazy ass that is wonderbread.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> He should be showing up in ga tomorrow... From the calls I been getting from him..he can't wait to get back over this side. I'm gone to see him next weekend, will give him his card to him then. I think I may load him up and hit hobbytown and hobby lobby..make a day of hanging with the crazy ass that is wonderbread.


He said he was gonna hit up Pegasus before he heads to the airport.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'll probably be hitting him up then lol


----------



## bugs-one

What up Drag Lo Fam?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

What's happening Juan?


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I got my new wheels for this thing. Both the rims and tires are from the amt 86 el camino. I stripped and painted the rims, and also painted the white letters. It looks 10x better!


I also cut the hinges off the hood and I'm going to fill the holes in the firewall where they went.


----------



## bugs-one

SlammdSonoma said:


> What's happening Juan?


What up Brian? Just worrking bro. Finally work is starting to pick up again.wasn't feeling the building thing for awhile. Just started back up yesterday. Trying to get the sierra done. What's up with everyone leaving LIL for fakebook???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just too many kids tryin to show off..I still come in here cuz of my resin sales but since we have obviously lost our mod, the place has went to Shit once again so everyone moved over..or most did. For me its easier to upload pics too, I've literally got 3 in the works I haven't shown on here.


----------



## grimreaper69

I just ignore all the BS. There's always gonna be somebody that don't like your stuff or just wants to e thug. I'm not a big FB guy so I just hang out here and MCM. Spend most of my time on Ebay though. LMAO


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


> What up Drag Lo Fam?


Not too much Juan! What's up with you big dawg? I still come in here, but mostly just to hit up the Drag Lo thread. That's about it. Hope all is well your way bro.


----------



## grimreaper69

Been workin on this one today. Thinkin bout just polishing it out and be done.


----------



## Lownslow302

nah paint that bitch


----------



## grimreaper69

If I do I'm gonna stay with the same color and go with Inca Gold.


----------



## bugs-one

Scur-rape-init said:


> Not too much Juan! What's up with you big dawg? I still come in here, but mostly just to hit up the Drag Lo thread. That's about it. Hope all is well your way bro.


What up Scurape? Same old stuff going on with me bro. Trying to make that money for the little one on the way. They just told us the other day it's a girl. Haven't got much building done lately. But I'm hoping to get crackin' on some builds- got too many unfinished projects. As far as all the fakebook stuff that ain't my thing never got into none of that myspace, twitter or facebook. So I'll be here on LIL.


----------



## grimreaper69

Put in some work on the engine for the Dooley last night.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hinged the hood. I probably coulda done better but there's only so much room in there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lookin good James. Nice hinge also.

Sunday I'm heading down to see our president, and take him to 4-5 hobby shops around his area, I know where most of it is since I used to live 15 mins from there. Gonna hang out and talk the Shit...lol. ill snag some pics if I can.


----------



## chevyguy97

tell him we all said hi, and it's great that he's back home.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

chevyguy97 said:


> tell him we all said hi, and it's great that he's back home.


Agreed! Tell him hello and hopefully we will see him back around here shortly!


----------



## Lownslow302

grimreaper69 said:


> If I do I'm gonna stay with the same color and go with Inca Gold.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Clear center section


----------



## kykustoms

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Clear center section


looks badass...what did u end up using for the clear?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Nice framework,I'll definitely be taking notes when I'm ready to work on my 57 Cameo fleetside!I'm gonna hand build the frame,with airbags and cups.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks awesome Jeremy. Clear floors are a cool idea.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

kykustoms said:


> looks badass...what did u end up using for the clear?


Cd case.They're cheap and everywhere.Cuts super easy with a razorsaw.


----------



## bugs-one

Truck's looking sick, Aces.


----------



## darkside customs

You guys done with that build off?? I gotta fill up some shelf space with the finished products... And I need to vote ons who built the baddest ride... Don't makeme go ape shit on your asses... I'm on a mountain dew powertrip


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao.. bust em out guys.. ya gotta pic of it drop em!!


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao.. bust em out guys.. ya gotta pic of it drop em!!


dammit!! :banghead: i gotta finish up!! mine is close!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I took mine last weekend to let James see mine..and broke off a wheel on the ride home..so a few small things I gotta still do with mine.. other than that its wired plumbed thruout.

























Modz list: caddy clip, suicide doors that swing into the body, hand built bed from a ssr and a lightning, clear bed floor, completely custom frame, 59 impala engine, tilt steering wheel, sliding seats, frenched license plate in the glass, plumbed air lines, fuel lines, engine wired, playstation in the opened glovebox, wireless remote on the passenger seat, wired amp to subs,wheels from a diecast 370z, paint is intense blue pearl with transparent blue and cleared.


----------



## Compton1964

Sweet cadillac


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'm selling resin supremes $4 a set if Yall wanting some.. can cast em in silver/aluminum look, or other colors except chrome.


----------



## darkside customs

Still drooling over that truck Brian!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol.. I figured some other ones would pop up in here..where's the love guys? I know Yall crazy fuckers got pics.


----------



## kykustoms

i still havnt finished the exhaust on mine and still need to polish the paint then ill get some good pics...but this is how it sits atm
























i did the 98 ranger frontend with 93 f150 headlights cut to fit. raised the rear fenders.cut off the top and chopped the frame and used a blue glass from some other kit that im not sure what one lol and did a custom bed floor with a 3D skull i made out of sheet styrene. the whole interior besides the seats and a few small items is made from styrene. the suspension moves but i had some problems with the width of the front so it had to be made rigid. the paint is rustoleum metalic champagne and rustoleum metalic blue with gel pen graphix


----------



## bugs-one




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:truck is sweet slammd


----------



## darkside customs

Damn Jake!! That is bitchin


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks coast.. looks badass Jake. I'm gonna finish mine off tomorrow.


----------



## Tonioseven

kykustoms said:


> i still havnt finished the exhaust on mine and still need to polish the paint then ill get some good pics...but this is how it sits atm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did the 98 ranger frontend with 93 f150 headlights cut to fit. raised the rear fenders.cut off the top and chopped the frame and used a blue glass from some other kit that im not sure what one lol and did a custom bed floor with a 3D skull i made out of sheet styrene. the whole interior besides the seats and a few small items is made from styrene. the suspension moves but i had some problems with the width of the front so it had to be made rigid. the paint is rustoleum metalic champagne and rustoleum metalic blue with gel pen graphix



Wickedness :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Tonioseven said:


> Wickedness :thumbsup:


Yeah it is!I almost choked on my Rockstar when this gem came on my screen!Nice work!:0


----------



## darkside customs

Alright fellas.... Get those trucks for the Wonderbread buildoff ready to get judged... And as soon as I can, I'm gonna be bustin out on some building. I can't keep sitting here without workin on some plastic.... Let's put it down for the big 12.... Who all is still here with the fam?
1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread


----------



## grimreaper69

You heard the Godfather......... ROLL CALL

1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread
2. grimreaper69


----------



## bugs-one

3. Bugs-one

Not here as much as I would like to be, but I'm here.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

You heard the Godfather......... ROLL CALL

1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread
2. grimreaper69
3.Bugs-one
4.Aces'N'Eights


----------



## hocknberry

1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread
2. grimreaper69
3. Bugs-one
4. Hocknberry


----------



## darkside customs

You heard the Godfather......... ROLL CALL

1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread
2. grimreaper69
3.Bugs-one
4.Aces'N'Eights
5.Hocknberry


----------



## SlammdSonoma

6. Slammdsonoma


----------



## kykustoms

thanks for the compliments on my ranger guys i put in alot of work for the homie james...
1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread
2. grimreaper69
3.Bugs-one
4.Aces'N'Eights
5.Hocknberry 
6. Slammdsonoma 
7.kykustoms


----------



## corky

8. corky


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bugs-one said:


>


DAMN Juan!! :wow: That bitch is lookin GOOD! Nice work bro!

1. darkside customs aka Wonderbread
2. grimreaper69
3.Bugs-one
4.Aces'N'Eights
5.Hocknberry 
6. Slammdsonoma 
7.kykustoms
8. corky 
9. Scur-rape-init


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Here you go James. Im still workin on gettin the haze from the CA glue off of the chrome, but she's Done. Hope ya like!

Fully plumbed airbag system. (Dont mind the styrene dust on the wheels LOL)


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Here you go James. Im still workin on gettin the haze from the CA glue off of the chrome, but she's Done. Hope ya like!
> 
> Fully plumbed airbag system. (Dont mind the styrene dust on the wheels LOL)


 Holy shit, I like it bro. Nice color too!


----------



## kykustoms

looks badass vance goes to show u dont have to go all out to build a killer truck


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Holy shit, I like it bro. Nice color too!





kykustoms said:


> looks badass vance goes to show u dont have to go all out to build a killer truck


Thanks Fellas! Keeps a brotha motivated to build! 

Wonderbread, it's HOK Galaxie Grey basecoat, with HOK Candy Red over top. Then 2 coats of enamel clear overtop. It's got a flaw in the paint which I cant seem to polish out, but I didnt have time to restrip and redo. 

I forgot to get an engine shot, but will get them later tonight when I get home. Didnt go all out on it, but figured, it's got a modified suspension, torque thrusts, bucket interior, and fully plumbed for air ride. I also kept it up since I went with inflated bags, so it would sit lower if I did the deflated bags. Either way, I hope ya like it James. I will send this and the kits when I got some money bro. Got two kits for you to "fix". They are started, but nothing too complicated to refix or strip paint on, and make your own. I will see if I can find some more.


----------



## grimreaper69

Just stopped at the LHS and got some more clear and a can of Revving Red for the Dooley. Was lookin at the Pactra cans. Any feedback on that stuff? It says to spray it on the inside of the lexan bodies, but does it work for models too?


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Vance.. I'm sure I'll love it bro. Thank u bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I use pactra paints..I say get em..just as good as testors stuff anyday.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> I use pactra paints..I say get em..just as good as testors stuff anyday.


Sweet, they had a HUGE selection, candies as well.


----------



## grimreaper69

Scratch built exhaust from the y-pipe back. Used kit cat and muffler, machined tips. First time tryin this so please don't be too critical. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good J!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree. And yeah the pactra stuff is amazing. Atomic rust is a cool color, and their flip flop stuff looks great.. just cuz it says its for lexan bodies don't mean it can't be used on plastic. I've put it on lexan also and where I got the idea of using it on models as well.


----------



## kykustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Fellas! Keeps a brotha motivated to build!
> 
> Wonderbread, it's HOK Galaxie Grey basecoat, with HOK Candy Red over top. Then 2 coats of enamel clear overtop. It's got a flaw in the paint which I cant seem to polish out, but I didnt have time to restrip and redo.
> 
> I forgot to get an engine shot, but will get them later tonight when I get home. Didnt go all out on it, but figured, it's got a modified suspension, torque thrusts, bucket interior, and fully plumbed for air ride. I also kept it up since I went with inflated bags, so it would sit lower if I did the deflated bags. Either way, I hope ya like it James. I will send this and the kits when I got some money bro. Got two kits for you to "fix". They are started, but nothing too complicated to refix or strip paint on, and make your own. I will see if I can find some more.


the motor is deff the down point of the ranger i did... its from the i think 28 ford truck linberg kit all crome but not alot of details... i did it last and im not much on engine details but atleast it chrome haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol I cheated and used a 59 from the coddington build I did a long while back, has throttle spring and all the extras ya can't see under the air cleaner.. I forgot to mention all of that. Oops.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Got a question for ya fellas.Has anyone ever tried to widen a set of these rims?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yes I have numerous times. Take the middle part out, and figure out what you want your lip to be. Mark it and cut it with a razor saw or something thin and cuts straight. Once cut thru, put the middle piece back in, turn the piece ya cut off around and in front of it inside the rubber tire and that gives you a desired lip.


----------



## SlammdSonoma




----------



## kykustoms

thats badass brian but if u cut the hoop in half why didnt u use the thin edge on the outside?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cuz its not a chromed edge..and would kinda tacky to paint silver less ya painted the center also.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


>


That's badass!!


----------



## kykustoms

o these aint the 2piece wheels huh i got ya now lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Kinda the same thing with these set. And it is the 2 piece Jake, 3 piece after I get done with em..lol


----------



## kykustoms

thatswhat i was tinkin...so couldnt u cut it where the thinner edge is on the outside? thats how i did these wheels...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That could work as well I suppose.. Yanno both of us have different ways of doing the same thing most of the time to get the same effect..lol. in any case if it helps the question..it can't be wrong.
I'll have to try that way, once I the another set.


----------



## kykustoms

yea everyone got their own way thats whats cool about this hobby lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Those wheels look great guys, thanks for the tip haha

So this is just a quick build to refresh myself after 2 frustrating builds. It is tamiya's 300zx, really nice kit. I have got the body primed and the panel lines engraved a bit deeper because they were quite shallow. I have finished the chassis and the engine is in progress. I also swapped the wheels because I hate the stockers, they look horrible IMO.


For colors the body is going to be a metallic burgundy and for the interior I am either going with black or tan, I'm unsure right now.












































More here: http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/bowtiebadboy33/Tamiya nissan 300zx/


Hopefully this build will continue to go well, thanks for looking.


----------



## darkside customs

That's gonna be Kool! I'd go with tan guts...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin great Jared! Nice work bro! x2 on what James said.


----------



## chevyguy97

WELL WHAT'S BEEN GOING ON IN HERE, FOUND THIS OVER ON PAGE 3, LOOKS LIKE IT KINDA GOT SLOW IN HERE, COME ON GUYS SHOW US WHAT YOUR WORKING ONE. i am not building at this time, as i am working on my 1:1 64 impala, tring to get it all back together, summer is coming up fast i want to be ready. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'm working on a 99 silverado standard cab shortbed, all shaved up, saving the taillights and gonna run euro lights with clear lenses...the next thing for me to cast up btw. Gonna be a sinister lil street truck named rockstar.

Also I found out I made scale auto with my 67 impala.. reppin for drag lo.


----------



## grimreaper69

Clear lenses :thumbsup:

Tried to find the mag but the lhs don't have any yet.


----------



## darkside customs

What's up guys.... Im still here... Gettin ready to get back to building real soon!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Clear lenses..also thinkin of doing up euro tails that go underneath the clear lenses.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Clear lenses..also thinkin of doing up euro tails that go underneath the clear lenses.


Still tryin to get some made for the AMT Silvy's and Dimes, Rangers Etc.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sorry for the hold up on it.. I gotta redo the mold for the tails. May make a few different sets possibly.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

hey guys I've just haven't been building lately because I have been feeling kinda down, but today I decided to paint this Nissan and now I feel alot better.

So I got this thing painted and cleared, but still needs to be polished out. I also did a little to the engine. Still thinking about the interior color too. I am really thrilled with the way it is coming out so far.












































More pics here: http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/bowtiebadboy33/Tamiya nissan 300zx/


thanks for looking.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

looks great, man!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nissan is lookin bad ass Jared! Nice work bro.


----------



## kykustoms

that looks badass i like that color


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ok guys get your buildoff thoughts straight.. lugk wants to have a friendly buildoff with us as a club. I talked with James and dig and they both agree to have something to pop off 2012 nice and fun for all.

The rules, which can be added to from both side to help all in the buildoff. This is strictly for FUN. The person building the model should be the only one building it straight thru, let's see the skill we have in these clubs thru the builds we do.
Anything goes, build at what your comfortable with, go all out or a clean simple fun build that ya wanna do.
I didn't ask on if any model was a subject..figured anything would be cool. Started kits can also work.
What's a timeframe look good for everybody?

----"SHOW THEM SKILLS BUILDOFF"----


----------



## darkside customs

I can't move around like I used to do. So I say two months is sufficient.


----------



## hocknberry

NICE!! a truck based club vs. a low low based club......im cool with the anything goes? time line? and when does it start......LOL maybe i can finish something?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> NICE!! a truck based club vs. a low low based club......im cool with the anything goes? time line? and when does it start......LOL maybe i can finish something?!


We're still waitin on your ass to finish ANYTHING lol!! Just kiddin Joe. Im with WonderBread. 2-3 month time line... got lots of things plus two young kiddo's that take me away from the bench. Sounds cool to me though. I'd love to build up against them boys. They are respectable, and also all very talented.


----------



## grimreaper69

It's a stretch for me, BUT I might be able to finish somethin. Workin 12 hr days and a kid (and wife) that bug me ALL the time slows my building down though. Got a package from scale dreams last week (and another should be here tomorrow) gave me the supplies for a couple builds, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree vance, respectable bunch over there. I think started and new in box kits can go. I'm starting nearly new with a standard cab 99 chevy laid on 26s... Gotta rep drag lo with what were based on mostly.

Joe do ya ever finish Shit? Jk. Lol. 

Let's make it 3 months, can stuff those extra works in there..


----------



## dig_derange

3 months sounds good to me! let's get busy.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I'm down with this build off.When do we start?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Does everone have something to build or do we need a week?


----------



## grimreaper69

Good to go. :thumbsup:


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I'd be good for a build off, I might actually get it done! Haha I still need to find something to build though, but I have an idea.


----------



## darkside customs

I'll get my kit when we go to hobby lobby and hobby town


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Man this sounds like fun kinda had my hands full with the builds I'm trying to finish now but ima try and put sum together for this and hopefully finish it on time


----------



## grimreaper69

When a thread gets started I'll post in there. Til then I'll give a little preview of what I'll be building.

Time to step up my game a little.

The kit:










The supplies:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice setup man..this will be a fun buildoff for sure.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I think I am going to go with the new amt vantasy Chevy van, but slammed and bagged of course.

It's somewhere in the bottom of that pic lol:


----------



## dig_derange

grimreaper69 said:


> When a thread gets started I'll post in there. Til then I'll give a little preview of what I'll be building.
> 
> Time to step up my game a little.
> 
> The kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The supplies:



hno: yo, that's gonna be ILL!!! Im gonna have to come correct!!


----------



## dig_derange

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> I think I am going to go with the new amt vantasy Chevy van, but slammed and bagged of course.
> 
> It's somewhere in the bottom of that pic lol:


cool, I was kinda thinking the same... :dunno: dunno yet though


----------



## dig_derange

SlammdSonoma said:


> Does everone have something to build or do we need a week?


I won't announce for sure of what I'll be creating until the 10th probably. there's a swap meet & I'll likely find some inspiration there.


----------



## corky

im in guys deff gota bring it hard my kits on its way should b here by monday for sure whoot whoot


----------



## darkside customs

Gonna be building a glasshouse on 24s..... Gotta rep tha A Town!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Should I go ahead and start a thread then?


----------



## corky

yes bro start it


----------



## hocknberry

LOL.....ooooooh....vance and brian came with jokes!! LOL....thats just motivation BOYS!! ill come through with somethin....just givin the club we are against.....WE gotta build! this is like that car warriors show! only we get to build different shit!!! im feelin this one!! im stocked up mostly on goodies, i just gotta fit em to kits.....but im down! my Drag-Lo mentality says cut the pathfinder to a hardbody...and show LUGK a duece....but i dont want too get crazy with shit that i wont finish on time! LOL im feeling soaked in gas and a match just got lit!! time to wipe the bench clean a bit and get crackin......imma hit the pile friday after work if i aint work saturday...AGAIN!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sounds great Joe. I sat thinking of doing this buildoff for a day, and thought it might get us as a club to really come together as one with seperate builds towards anither group that's just as good as ours..even challenge.
I've got a few things thought up for mine..its getting completely opened up, ...but I'm not going into details...


----------



## brantstevens

IM BACK GUYS! after a long time away from the bench i can now get back to it! I havet had time to build lately due to work but mainly family reasons, now its all behind i can get back into the swing of things. Ive missed alot ove the last couple of months an i see we have a few new guys? Welcome to the club boys and also glad to see james back at the bench too! To get back into the swing of things ill be joining the DRAG0LO vs LUGK build off! ill post up what im building later on, for now im jus glad to be back!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Good to see ya back brant.. get to building bro! Can't wait to see some progress.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2 good to see you back. Now we just gotta find the miscreants that are missing around the way. Seems like there are a few that are missing in action. As the long winded Hydrohype would state it! ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Just got a phone call from a guy on another forum.... Sending me a big package of 2 64 impys, 2 62 belairs, a 63 impala Revell kit, a few sets of wire wheels and some pumps....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn son..where's mine at! Good come up


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damm homie, that's a hell of a score right there.


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Just got a phone call from a guy on another forum.... Sending me a big package of 2 64 impys, 2 62 belairs, a 63 impala Revell kit, a few sets of wire wheels and some pumps....


:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Just got a phone call from a guy on another forum.... Sending me a big package of 2 64 impys, 2 62 belairs, a 63 impala Revell kit, a few sets of wire wheels and some pumps....


goin with on of those for the build off then, or still the donk? its a warm nice day today, so imma open the garage up in a bit and dig in the pile for my build off ride! i was just gonna franklin ink a 62 with some tingo styled guts, but after seeing the opened up ride from L.U.G.K. ...........that wont compete! LOL, so the truck idea is gettin scraped too! '67 on tilt maybe?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> goin with on of those for the build off then, or still the donk? its a warm nice day today, so imma open the garage up in a bit and dig in the pile for my build off ride! i was just gonna franklin ink a 62 with some tingo styled guts, but after seeing the opened up ride from L.U.G.K. ...........that wont compete! LOL, so the truck idea is gettin scraped too! '67 on tilt maybe?!


I was thinkin the same thing. I'm still doin the truck, but I might build a low along side of it.


----------



## darkside customs

I'm still doin a donk.... Brian, when I go to your pad on Saturday, I'm gonna need a set of dubs....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gotcha covered bro.. if ya haven't noticed those guys are swinging for the fence. I got some things up my sleeve for the madness...coming up this next weekend.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Them LUGK boys aint gonna quit either. Put that shit ALL OUT on the table! "Bring that shit to me man!" <--Pedro Cerrano Major League! :roflmao:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yo Juan! I need a location of where you're at bro. Puttin together a map of where all the club brothers are and Im just missing a few and you're one of them. brantstevens, you're another one. Jared, you too boss... PM if you want. dont matter to me.


----------



## darkside customs

Time to check that Gin!! Who still down like James Brown? Drag Lo Mothafackoo!!
1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA


Keep it goin son!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Time to check that Gin!! Who still down like James Brown? Drag Lo Mothafackoo!!
> 
> 
> Keep it goin son!


1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA


----------



## grimreaper69

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI


----------



## hocknberry

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO


----------



## brantstevens

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO
6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO
6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA
7.Aces-The Great White North Canada


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO
6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA
7.Aces-The Great White North Canada 
8. MayhemKustomz------ Dead nutts between Detroit and Fliint, Mi. Assualt rifle equipped.
9. Bowtiebadboy33 - Nova Scotia, Canada



Got the first color painted, now I need tape it up to spray the second tan.


----------



## kykustoms

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO
6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA
7.Aces-The Great White North Canada 
8. MayhemKustomz------ Dead nutts between Detroit and Fliint, Mi. Assualt rifle equipped.
9. Bowtiebadboy33 - Nova Scotia, Canada
10 kykustoms-owensboro,KY


----------



## brantstevens

I just gotta get some more styrene then there will be updates from guys!


----------



## chevyguy97

[h=2]







[/h]1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO
6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA
7.Aces-The Great White North Canada 
8. MayhemKustomz------ Dead nutts between Detroit and Fliint, Mi. Assualt rifle equipped.
9. Bowtiebadboy33 - Nova Scotia, Canada
10 kykustoms-owensboro,KY
11. Chevyguy97-Wynne,Arkansas.
​


----------



## sdrodder

1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
2. Scur- Geneva, OH
3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
4. Grim - Jackson, MI 
5. Hock-Denver, CO
6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA
7.Aces-The Great White North Canada 
8. MayhemKustomz------ Dead nutts between Detroit and Fliint, Mi. Assualt rifle equipped.
9. Bowtiebadboy33 - Nova Scotia, Canada
10 kykustoms-owensboro,KY
11. Chevyguy97-Wynne,Arkansas.
12. Sdrodder- Houston, Tx​


----------



## corky

sdrodder said:


> 1. Wonderbread Kennesaw, GA
> 2. Scur- Geneva, OH
> 3. Mr. Hack Shack- lookout mtn GA
> 4. Grim - Jackson, MI
> 5. Hock-Denver, CO
> 6. Brant - Newcastle, NSW, AUSTRALIA
> 7.Aces-The Great White North Canada
> 8. MayhemKustomz------ Dead nutts between Detroit and Fliint, Mi. Assualt rifle equipped.
> 9. Bowtiebadboy33 - Nova Scotia, Canada
> 10 kykustoms-owensboro,KY
> 11. Chevyguy97-Wynne,Arkansas.
> 12. Sdrodder- Houston, Tx​


13. Corky- fort o ga


----------



## rollin yota28

What up drag lo, my bad, I've been gone for awhile. We got a house, then I lost my job, kinda put me down for awhile. But I'm back , actually just got done with a aoshima hilux kit to get back into it. I liked it simple kit, but pretty good. Here she is
























hey James, good to see you back man! Happy to hear you doing good, still praying for you man. And Congrats to the new member, Cs bro!


----------



## dig_derange

nice little yota truck man!


----------



## darkside customs

Yota looks bad ass... Glad to see u back!


----------



## sdrodder

ok i havent been around much. Moving from california to texas kinda screwed me over with everything i had planned with my drivers license, senior year at high school and getting a job. With a buncha shit that i had to do i lost time for building and also some will to build.

Been tinkering alittle with models










This 39 has been a project ive been toying with. C notch in the rear with revell 36 ford tires/wheels. The rear axel is 59 caddie. Motor is detailed amt 51 chevy that i had planned for the 51 but after i destroyed the 51s interior well it got donated to this project. I painted the car the other day in a orange mettalic from duplicolor with satin fenders. Gonna get weathered to look like something that was found in a barn.


----------



## sdrodder

I kinda worked on this 59 el camino radical custom. ITs n the process of getting a 59 pontiac front clip and the rear of the body is pretty much full custom shaped from putty and some plastic. I filled in the bed to give it a pure streamline look.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Florian


----------



## kykustoms

x2 i like that 59 i never could figure out what to do with mine i like where your headed


----------



## hocknberry

59 elco is wicked!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

sdrodder said:


> ok i havent been around much. Moving from california to texas kinda screwed me over with everything i had planned with my drivers license, senior year at high school and getting a job. With a buncha shit that i had to do i lost time for building and also some will to build.
> 
> Been tinkering alittle with models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 39 has been a project ive been toying with. C notch in the rear with revell 36 ford tires/wheels. The rear axel is 59 caddie. Motor is detailed amt 51 chevy that i had planned for the 51 but after i destroyed the 51s interior well it got donated to this project. I painted the car the other day in a orange mettalic from duplicolor with satin fenders. Gonna get weathered to look like something that was found in a barn.





sdrodder said:


> I kinda worked on this 59 el camino radical custom. ITs n the process of getting a 59 pontiac front clip and the rear of the body is pretty much full custom shaped from putty and some plastic. I filled in the bed to give it a pure streamline look.


Dude both thaws are killer. Great work man.


----------



## hocknberry

59 elco is wicked!!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

sdrodder said:


> I kinda worked on this 59 el camino radical custom. ITs n the process of getting a 59 pontiac front clip and the rear of the body is pretty much full custom shaped from putty and some plastic. I filled in the bed to give it a pure streamline look.


nice work!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks guys, I'm working on a full size ford, ill take pics later and show


----------



## rollin yota28

Here's the ford, I don't know how to get it any lower, so this I'd probably the stance


----------



## rollin yota28




----------



## darkside customs

That f-150 is gonna be badass! I wanna thank Scur-Rape-Init for the package he sent me..... I'm diggin that van and the glasshouse! U know I will lay out that expedition and hook up that 55 bel air..... Thanks again bro!


----------



## rollin yota28

darkside customs said:


> That f-150 is gonna be badass !


thanks bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

There's one way you can lower it, just recently seen this online and it would work in ur case also... Take an 1/8" piece of styrene and cut the cab and bed in two parts, add the styrene to one of the sides and glue back together.. it lowers it that much more and makes the rims look better on the truck. Gotta thank al martinez for that lil bit of knowledge on fb.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> There's one way you can lower it, just recently seen this online and it would work in ur case also... Take an 1/8" piece of styrene and cut the cab and bed in two parts, add the styrene to one of the sides and glue back together.. it lowers it that much more and makes the rims look better on the truck. Gotta thank al martinez for that lil bit of knowledge on fb.


cut under the bodyline and add the styrene in like stretchin dually fenders?!


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> There's one way you can lower it, just recently seen this online and it would work in ur case also... Take an 1/8" piece of styrene and cut the cab and bed in two parts, add the styrene to one of the sides and glue back together.. it lowers it that much more and makes the rims look better on the truck. Gotta thank al martinez for that lil bit of knowledge on fb.


thanks man! But.....huh?


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> There's one way you can lower it, just recently seen this online and it would work in ur case also... Take an 1/8" piece of styrene and cut the cab and bed in two parts, add the styrene to one of the sides and glue back together.. it lowers it that much more and makes the rims look better on the truck. Gotta thank al martinez for that lil bit of knowledge on fb.


:facepalm:double post


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> That f-150 is gonna be badass! I wanna thank Scur-Rape-Init for the package he sent me..... I'm diggin that van and the glasshouse! U know I will lay out that expedition and hook up that 55 bel air..... Thanks again bro!


Just helpin my neckro out. I know that what I sent wasnt the best, but I know you can work some shit with it. They are MOSTLY new or new. That van just needs some TLC. I lost interest in it way too fast, but was workin the bags and everything into it. I still apologize they werent all new kits bro. You are startin over from scratch bro. Shit's fucked up in the situation, so I gotta help my prez out. Got to keep the love for the fam. (no ****) :roflmao: Respect homie.


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> thanks man! But.....huh?


hes saying to make it taller like a reverse section lol


----------



## rollin yota28

kykustoms said:


> hes saying to make it taller like a reverse section lol


oh cool, I got it, thanks guys for the help! I'm gonna try that


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

sdrodder said:


> I kinda worked on this 59 el camino radical custom. ITs n the process of getting a 59 pontiac front clip and the rear of the body is pretty much full custom shaped from putty and some plastic. I filled in the bed to give it a pure streamline look.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah sorry on the confusion. Lol


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey slammed, you mean like this?
The black runners


----------



## darkside customs

That could be one way, but I think he means like sectioning it, but after cutting add styrene in the middle of the body


----------



## kykustoms

me and my son took a trip to hobby lobby today and was walking around looking at stuff i could use for models and i came across these little twisted rings... i wanted chrome or even gold but could only find these in black... anyway they should make some cool twisted steering wheel rings lol they r 14 mm


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey guys, I have no $$ right now, and my dremel sliiped a little on my fender wells, and I'm using whatever I can find around the house. So far, I've tried caulking (didn't stick, can't sand), and spackling (flakes off too easily). Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey guys, I have no $$ right now, and my dremel sliiped a little on my fender wells, and I'm using whatever I can find around the house. So far, I've tried caulking (didn't stick, can't sand), and spackling (flakes off too easily). Anyone have suggestions?


CA superglue.


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> CA superglue.


 for filler?


----------



## darkside customs

Yup... Thats all I use for filler.... Hit it up with a little bit of accelerator after ou put the glue on


----------



## kykustoms

thats all i use for filler to i havnt used anything else for deap lol


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## kykustoms

grimreaper69 said:


>


hell yea man that looks badass


----------



## darkside customs

That's bad as fuck J!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys. I wanna make it clear that I didn't build it, I bought it. But painting and final assembly is up to me.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks good as hell J. Wanna sell that beretta? :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looks good as hell J. Wanna sell that beretta? :roflmao:


What ya offerin??


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Let me know what you're lookin for, and I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## grimreaper69

Just make some offers.


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Yup... Thats all I use for filler.... Hit it up with a little bit of accelerator after ou put the glue on


i keep hearing about this, but havent tried yet.....i bought some CA and accel.......what grit sand paper do you use to knock it down with?! it seems pretty rough once the accel hits the glue!


----------



## grimreaper69

I use a sanding drum in my dremel to knock it down, then I use a very fine grit to smooth it out.


----------



## kykustoms

i dont use accelerator unless im trying to build up alot... i just put glue where i want it then i sand with an emory board for finger nails and let the dust fill it in... i get emory boards at the dollar tree like 32 or so for $1


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yeah what Jake said. Try sanding when it starts gettin dry and the plastic dust will help fill in the area.


----------



## rollin yota28

So putting the ford off until I can get some filler and more paint. But that rat rod thread had me thinking, so I found this old diecast I had, start chopping it up


----------



## halfasskustoms

Done the right way, that could look killer.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hopefully! Here it is, cut up, rough stage. Knocked the front clip off, and the rear fenders, still deciding if I should keep the runners or not, what do you think?


----------



## halfasskustoms

I say put som oversized rear wheels on it. And drop the body over the frame were the rear top of the rear wheels come up to the window frame.

Like this.










But it's up to you on how you want it to look.


----------



## rollin yota28

halfasskustoms said:


> I say put som oversized rear wheels on it. And drop the body over the frame were the rear top of the rear wheels come up to the window frame.
> 
> Like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it's up to you on how you want it to look.


Yeah, thanks for the pic bro! Definity headed in that direction, like I said though, just started with it. Unfortunately, I don't have. heels for it yet, does anyone have any rat rod wheels I couldn't maybe trade for?


----------



## halfasskustoms

I'm thinking you'll need som 1/24th wheels. Maybe from jada for the ft and som 1/18th for the back......Thad be sick bro.


----------



## 2008mike

How much for an S10


----------



## darkside customs

SMH..... You want someone to build u one? Or are you lookin to buy a kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Was also lost on this question..


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Fukkin newbs! :uh:


----------



## chris_thobe

Sick bro. I always loved the sedans channeled and chopped on some big cheater slicks. :yes:


----------



## halfasskustoms

chris_thobe said:


> Sick bro. I always loved the sedans channeled and chopped on some big cheater slicks. :yes:


Thanks man. Me too. This is a 1/64th HotWheel kustom I did. I love that thing.


----------



## rollin yota28

So here's how she's gonna sit, paint the wheels up, and put the firewall from my ford wip onto this cause, as you might see, this ones a little open, plus the Ford one gives me more clearance for the engine


----------



## halfasskustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> So here's how she's gonna sit, paint the wheels up, and put the firewall from my ford wip onto this cause, as you might see, this ones a little open, plus the Ford one gives me more clearance for the engine


Dude its lookin good man. Iv got 2 1/18 scale whitewall tires with some cross lase rims for you. And if you look at this guys therad

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/327374-vinyl-stick-whitewalls-more.html


He might have some white walls that will fit those front tires. I'll take pics of those wheels Im talkin bout with I get home.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Ok so this would go on the back.










What you think.????


----------



## halfasskustoms

Edited


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Fukkin newbs! :uh:


They should be put out of their misery....


----------



## rollin yota28

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude its lookin good man. Iv got 2 1/18 scale whitewall tires with some cross lase rims for you. And if you look at this guys therad
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/327374-vinyl-stick-whitewalls-more.html
> 
> He might have some white walls that will fit those front tires. I'll take pics of those wheels Im talkin bout with I get home.


sweet, thanks bro! And I checked that link out, I might do that just to have backups! Let me know what you want in exchange, my parts box is pretty slim right now,but I do have some things. Let me know


----------



## halfasskustoms

I M me your addy.


----------



## rollin yota28

I just noticed this pic while I wrote the other post. Yeah dude, these look good!


halfasskustoms said:


> Ok so this would go on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you think.????


----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

Heres the notch, sweet it clears the back seat too. I'll have everything painted so you can see the differences


----------



## halfasskustoms

That looks good. And being that its die cast, your doing great.


----------



## rollin yota28

Engine got a "little" facelift today


----------



## grimreaper69

Decided to take a lil break from the buildoff truck and finish this one up.


----------



## grimreaper69

2 in one night?????????? Grim has lost his mind. lmao


----------



## kykustoms

clean builds grim both of em are nice


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks bro. They been sittin long enough, figured it was time to finish em.


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> 2 in one night?????????? Grim has lost his mind. lmao


Nice man. Just watched that movie Monday night. Real nice homie.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> Nice man. Just watched that movie Monday night. Real nice homie.


Seen the resemblance huh? lol Yup, this is my "Set it Off" replica.


----------



## rollin yota28

Attempting my first chop, on a diecast, I don't know why, but too late now, should probably invest in filler.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Oh boy,been there done that.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yha good luck. Ant going to be eazy but good luck anyways.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work James.... I'm diggin the Impala.... 

So as I sat and watched the vid that Rollinolskool posted up and goin through Corky's pics on fb, I'm gonna stop fuckin with layed out trucks and build old School minis


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'll be working on one or two here shortly after I get done with another build I started the other nite... This ones under wraps..won't be seen til its done. Also may redo orange crush...my Mazda clone.

Those are some sweet builds James..very clean impy.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup: builds looking good brotha....gotta get me a tow rig!


----------



## rollin yota28

So here's a quick mockup top on








and top off








the diecast thing is a pain in the butt! If I can't get the top adjusted eight, it may stay a vert


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin kool.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looks like its gonna be a nice save afterall.


----------



## rollin yota28

HAHA! Thanks man


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I finally finished this build and I can get back on my van for the build off!

The kit was warped and it has some major fit issues noticeable but it was a fun build. I scratch built the front push bar, roof rack and ladder. I added a winch to the front, a spare in the back and some stuff in the roof rack but I forgot tie downs, oh well. I screwed up the rear hatch so I decided to add some rust to it. I also converted it to 4wd. I weathered it to give it a more realistic look and to take a break from my shiny builds haha.














































more pics here: http://s373.photobucket.com/albums/oo174/bowtiebadboy33/ROG vw vanagon DONE/


It gave me some troubles but it's done and I'm really happy with the final result.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks badass Jared!


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah man, good job on the van!


----------



## darkside customs

Mr.1/16th said:


> well everyone i know you haven't seen wounderbread posting on here for sometime now, keep him in your prayers as he needs them to pull through this rough time in his life! a fellow model builder and friend to all of us is in MICU ward untill he can breath on his own. i am keeping everyone posted on his health as i visit him as many times as i can and i show him all the messages and post here and facebook. family never turns or leaves family behind. Santiago aka "Mr.1/16th" Best Friends with WounderBread!


Holy hell.... Im glad I actually go back and read everything..... Hard times like a motherfucka.... I swear I still am amazed I survived all that... I don't remember them inducing the coma, but I remember the fucked up dreams I had.... Including the priest that put a gun to my face and told me to jump in the holy water and die...... No joke.... That musta been some real good drugs they had me on in the hospital....


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Holy hell.... Im glad I actually go back and read everything..... Hard times like a motherfucka.... I swear I still am amazed I survived all that... I don't remember them inducing the coma, but I remember the fucked up dreams I had.... Including the priest that put a gun to my face and told me to jump in the holy water and die...... No joke.... That musta been some real good drugs they had me on in the hospital....


We're just glad you pulled through and you're back and able to shoot the shit with us.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea... I am too... I know I'm not the most politically correct person out there, but you guys know how I am...lol thanks as into all of you guys for keepin me in your prayers during my bad time.....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey thanks guys!

So I decided this is going to be work truck. I made a Back Rack for it. I might do a landscaping, construction, or snow plow company, but we'll see.

After this I need to start building some drag-lo style cars again haha.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey bowtie, trucks looking good! Definitely looks like a work truck. Here's an update. So my rat is gonna stay a vert. Its in primer right now, but diecast is hard to repair, especially it being my first chop top. But I put in a pearl top long shifter and the posts for the headlights


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey bowtie, trucks looking good! Definitely looks like a work truck. Here's an update. So my rat is gonna stay a vert. Its in primer right now, but diecast is hard to repair, especially it being my first chop top. But I put in a pearl top long shifter and the posts for the headlights


u should try jbweld for the body and filler i never messed with diecast but i remember someone sayin that lol


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Yea I have seen many using jb weld, I actually want to try it on something metal soon.


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah next jb weld for sure! That's if I mess with another diecast again........


----------



## kykustoms

I got a couple hotwheel projects ill get to one day and I plan on jbweld with them dunno how easy it would sand deff be a job for the dremel lol


----------



## CHEVYXXX

SlammdSonoma said:


> The only pic I have at the moment. I'll list what moves: front bumpers slide foward, tilt and rotate 360 degrees, front fenders tilt toward, hood opens normal, upper parts of the doors gull wing, the bottoms are a normal door which tuck into the fender, bed is cut in half and can lift horizontally, diagonally or flat out beside the truck itself, rear bumper slides out. Aiming to make the tailgates open like barn doors.


THAT'S CRAZY !!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> 2 in one night?????????? Grim has lost his mind. lmao


I'm loving it! Thst deuce is soooooo fresh! Set it off! Here's progress on it's lil cousin.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey halfasskustoms, I checked out your website, I remember alot of your models, and they look good, but that's crazy work on those hotwheels, so tiny! Pretty good man!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool man. thanks. I spent a lot of time on those lil fuckers.


----------



## rollin yota28

What do you guys think?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

rollin yota28 said:


> What do you guys think?


Looking killer,I dig the decal,it fits the attitude.


----------



## rollin yota28

Sorry last one got a little blurry, and I just caught that I have to extend my driveshaft. Why is it that its good, then you look back on the pics, and you catch a bunch of stuff? Anyone else?


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro, I actually drew that on!


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking killer,I dig the decal,it fits the attitude.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

rollin yota28 said:


> Thanks bro, I actually drew that on!


Wow youre one sick artist!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice build yota~! Definately a different look then what it started out with LOL!


----------



## halfasskustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> What do you guys think?


Kool man. Looks good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Evil attitude rod bro ! Nice build !


----------



## kykustoms

that came out pretty cool yota good way to make a diecast useful lol


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks everyone for the company! I would use your quotes, but I don't know how to connect a bunch together, but yeah, thanks fellas!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

On the right side of the "reply with quote" is a little "+ sign? click those and on the last post you want to reply to, hit the reply with quote, and it will send them all in together.


----------



## rollin yota28

Here's a teaser after I'm done with the f150


----------



## darkside customs

That should be sick! Jared was working on one a while back that looks killer layed out...


----------



## dig_derange

get down with it Yota!! I like those rims on that bronco. :drama:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got those same rims..was gonna use em on my square body ranger.


----------



## rollin yota28

Yea, the rims were asecond option on import diecast


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> Here's a teaser after I'm done with the f150


thats badass i got an old release of one that i will slam one of these days lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I've got the bronco and cougar race kit. Haven't yet built it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> I've got the bronco and cougar race kit. Haven't yet built it.


Fucker! I have been tryin to score that kit for a while.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao, got it at the Atlanta nnl last year.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

darkside customs said:


> That should be sick! Jared was working on one a while back that looks killer layed out...


Yea I layed one out, need to get back on it. It's in rough shape now but it will be saved some day.


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude, I'm really liking this! If I have to do a frame for mine, you mind If I copy yours? It would be my first frame, so I need a refrence! 


bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Yea I layed one out, need to get back on it. It's in rough shape now but it will be saved some day.


----------



## dig_derange

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Yea I layed one out, need to get back on it. It's in rough shape now but it will be saved some day.


that is wild bro! I'd like to see this one complete. you've got a lot of nice work invested in this!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Justa small update, got interior done up.


----------



## grimreaper69

Quick mockup of the Celica. In search of the body kit made for it a few years ago. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Quick mockup of the Celica. In search of the body kit made for it a few years ago. Anyone know anything about it?


That's gonna be sick!


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2, i got one of these kits too...looks pretty nice..looks like you could just cut the back bumper and lower it, maybe the same for the front, makin your own body kit


----------



## kykustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Quick mockup of the Celica. In search of the body kit made for it a few years ago. Anyone know anything about it?


maybe u could adapt one of the revell honda body kits?.... are my eyes and dirty mind fooling me or is that a tit milk pitcher in the background lmfao


----------



## grimreaper69

Not really readyfor body mods like that. I liked the kit that was out, just can't figure out who made it or if it's still available.

Yes that's a tit mug. It was my dad's. It's been on my desk since he died.


----------



## kykustoms

i thought thats what it was its good to have funny things to remember people by...sorry for your lose


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks. He'll be gone 8 yrs Nov. 30th. The SMALLEST things spark a memory, but it's cool, it's nice to remember the good times.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey fellas won two awards this weekend at a show.Not sure what builds won.I find out tomorrow when I get my builds back.


----------



## rollin yota28

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Hey fellas won two awards this weekend at a show.Not sure what builds won.I find out tomorrow when I get my builds back.


 nice dude, Congrats!


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Quick mockup of the Celica. In search of the body kit made for it a few years ago. Anyone know anything about it?


Yeah, it was a Scale Auto Style body kit; no longer being made but luckily I got a N.O.S. one from Chris (creator od S.A.S.) to replace the green one pictured below that was stolen from a hobby shop years ago. It's a Kaminari body kit. I know of a tutorial for lowering this kit as well. I'll find the link for it between now and Wednesday when I'm off of work.


----------



## Lownslow302

someone bought all the molds and masters from SAS it was a canadian but no news from that front in years i think dude fucked everything up


----------



## kykustoms

That sucks looks like its no body kit or make ur own... Its not hard to do just cut the top off the custom bumpers and the bottom off the stock ones and glue them together for best fit then mud and sand... Looks like the shape of the 99 eclipse might be closest or maybe even one of the F&F supras... Just cut it away from style lines and if u can't get it to work right then u can just glue the stock bumpers back together and fill the line back...


----------



## grimreaper69

I got 2 of the Revell Eclipse so I'll have to take a look at it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I have a few extra front ends from imports.. got one that's from a civic that has that same front end look.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey dude, with the notch, are you still able to incorporate the backseat? Cause that's my plan


bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Yea I layed one out, need to get back on it. It's in rough shape now but it will be saved some day.


----------



## kykustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> I got 2 of the Revell Eclipse so I'll have to take a look at it.


worth a shot and if u dont try to push yourself you wont improve lol theres no telling how many kits i cut up and ruined before i learned how to get em back together right and theres no better feeling than lookin at one knowing there wont be another just like it... the celica bumpers have a pretty defined line that keeps it away from lights and grill just keep the cut on or just below it and u should be able to cut the top off the eclipse bumper and glue it where u want it... i would concentrate more on having the corners even because theres alot of room on the front of the celica bumper for cutting it back and reshaping if need be... unless the 99 is too wide or narrow it should be fairly easy and a good learning experience lol


----------



## kykustoms

rollin yota28 said:


> Hey dude, with the notch, are you still able to incorporate the backseat? Cause that's my plan


looks to me like the notch wouldnt be in the way but the bag mounts might be... might be able to set it on top of it if u build the floor off of it just enough to get the bags fitted


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks man!


kykustoms said:


> looks to me like the notch wouldnt be in the way but the bag mounts might be... might be able to set it on top of it if u build the floor off of it just enough to get the bags fitted


----------



## rollin yota28

So I got my bags setup, first time, what do you think?


----------



## rollin yota28

F150 done, bagged, 4 linked, bodydropped as best as I could.




































Let me know what you think!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks real good Yota! Nice work bro.


----------



## darkside customs

That's badass bro!


----------



## rollindeep408

Ok homies was wondering anyone of you bad ass frame building guys Intrested in a Lil side job


----------



## Scur-rape-init

rollindeep408 said:


> Ok homies was wondering anyone of you bad ass frame building guys Intrested in a Lil side job


 You already have ideas?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

What ya gots in mind? There's a few of us here that's able...lol.


----------



## rollindeep408

I've got a 70 s k5 I posted in my club topic I want it to lay rocker and I want a wild tubular 6 link in the rear I wanna have the complete frame made for it need front end done with a arms since kit comes with lift kit that whoever wants to do the work can have maybe some kinda swap I'd be willing to pay/ do some patterns any intrest ?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I might be down to do something. This buildoff has me pinned down but I can manage to do something..


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Looks real good Yota! Nice work bro.





darkside customs said:


> That's badass bro!


Thanks guys! Appreciate it!


----------



## rollindeep408

SlammdSonoma said:


> I might be down to do something. This buildoff has me pinned down but I can manage to do something..


I'm not in a big hurry just want a bitchin truck to pull a trailer pm me I have some pretty sick plans for it


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok all you frame buildin fools. Who's got a chassis AND FRONT BUMPER from an AMT reg cab longbed Chevy promo?


----------



## hocknberry

rollindeep408 said:


> I've got a 70 s k5 I posted in my club topic I want it to lay rocker and I want a wild tubular 6 link in the rear I wanna have the complete frame made for it need front end done with a arms since kit comes with lift kit that whoever wants to do the work can have maybe some kinda swap I'd be willing to pay/ do some patterns any intrest ?


:shocked::yes::naughty:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I might James..let me check.


----------



## rollin yota28

Update on the bronco, got the notch set up








Interior done
















And body in primer








Will probably do a two tone green and silver with black separating it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good Yota! Nice work bro.


----------



## rollin yota28

Scur-rape-init said:


> Lookin good Yota! Nice work bro.


Thanks dude


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Broncos looking great man!I think BowtieBadBoy33 has one I was looking at a Youtube video of it.


----------



## rollin yota28

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Broncos looking great man!I think BowtieBadBoy33 has one I was looking at a Youtube video of it.


Yeah, I seen it before on here, its pretty sweet


----------



## grimreaper69

Decided to try an get this one finished up since it's pretty much just waitin on paint. Hope to get the base sprayed in the morning.










Interior, just gotta add a stereo, maybe some other small stuff.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Decided to try an get this one finished up since it's pretty much just waitin on paint. Hope to get the base sprayed in the morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior, just gotta add a stereo, maybe some other small stuff.


This is bad as hell! I gotta get one of these and throw some Dayton's on it...


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> This is bad as hell! I gotta get one of these and throw some Dayton's on it...


Been there. Remember my build from the Dually build off?


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Been there. Remember my build from the Dually build off?


That bitch is bad!


----------



## grimreaper69

Shoulda been lower though.


----------



## grimreaper69

Repo rig/self loader.


----------



## darkside customs

Operation Repo... Hell ya bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

LOVE that show. Been watchin Lizard Lick Towing and South Beach Tow too.


----------



## darkside customs

South Beach tow ain't no joke... I like that black chick... She's fuckin crazy as hell...
Of all the chicks in the world, I'd definitely wanna fuck the wife on Lizard Lick Towing


----------



## grimreaper69

Bernice is CRAZY. It was funny that time she threw that chick in the dumpster.


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, that's her name... She's a fuckin fool....


----------



## grimreaper69

Best part is she started with Tremont's rival Finest. Now Finest is after her ass enough to call her out on a tow just to jump her.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Did you make the repo sling? I saw one on ebay a few weeks ago and thought about building a repo truck. Thats pretty nice shit James.


----------



## grimreaper69

No, but it's from the same guy. I emailed him and had him build me this and the rollback. Here's his email: [email protected]


----------



## darkside customs

Man, this is my kinda luck... Got my base coat down on the 70 and went to spray the main color and it starts pouring... No fuckin warning, just crept up fast. Luckily I was able to run in the house and left it in the kitchen to dry.... So far so good no water spots...Oh yea, can't run, so my ass wobbled as fast as I could fucking givin outta breath like a motherfucker... Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

Weebles wobble but they don't fall down. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## rollin yota28

Hahaha! That's funny! Grim, the interior looks real good


----------



## chevyguy97

1/16th scale 69 Dodge Charger finished.


----------



## darkside customs

Sick!


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah for sure looking good!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Bitchin Charger.


----------



## rollin yota28

I know I showed already, but I added something new,check out the back window


----------



## grimreaper69

Practicing with the tape. Not too bad for my first try. I know it's just a simple stripe, but I'm a lil proud of myself.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice James. I have been on Youtube for the past few hours watching airbrush and pattern vids via Cranky. Seems easy enough. Just actually trying it is the hard part.


----------



## chevyguy97

stripe looks good grim.


----------



## ejm2002

chevyguy97 said:


> 1/16th scale 69 Dodge Charger finished.


clean i'm feelin this charger nice work


----------



## chevyguy97

had a sticker made for under the hood of the charger, just tring to fill in that big ass gap between the grill and radiator.


----------



## grimreaper69

Almost done. I'll have it finished up tomorrow.


----------



## chevyguy97

Dually looks good grim. nice build.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just a heads up from me. I'm done with selling resin to anyone. I'll be making it just for me and my shop. After seeing the prices of others doing exactly the same shit I'm doing doubled I have no reason to sell anymore. Yall enjoy paying more for it chs ill laugh as ya do. Got new parts that won't ever be sold.. thanks to those that came back and bought multiple times. I'm just gonna build from now on, resin cast for is on the side..less stress and bullshit I have to deal with on the long run.I know I have a few of ya I still yet to send out and ill get to ya in due time before I start tossing out molds and old parts ill never use.


----------



## grimreaper69

No Dime ram air hood???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'll sell ya the mold to do it yourself.. just wanting out of it. All I keep seeing out of all my time in it is negative comments against it all. I'm sending a big set back to dig so he will have the tvs and the decals to go with em. Plus look at it, everyone on here does some type of resin, and most are remakes of someone else's stuff. Anyways, back to building.


----------



## grimreaper69

Nah, not really wantin to cast, don't have the know how, the time, or the money. Plus I only needed a couple. I got a firebird hood already cut up, just gotta get the Dime hood cut and fit em together.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> I'll sell ya the mold to do it yourself.. just wanting out of it. All I keep seeing out of all my time in it is negative comments against it all. I'm sending a big set back to dig so he will have the tvs and the decals to go with em. Plus look at it, everyone on here does some type of resin, and most are remakes of someone else's stuff. Anyways, back to building.


Scratching my head.... What the hell did I miss? Does this mean no 2000 s10 front clip?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Bro since I've made the molds..not one person has shown even the slightest care in wanting one. Same with.most of all of the rest of my parts. My last sellers were my resin rims and those are becoming junk.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Bro since I've made the molds..not one person has shown even the slightest care in wanting one. Same with.most of all of the rest of my parts. My last sellers were my resin rims and those are becoming junk.


U know me bro, if I wasn't a broke ass fool, I'd buy the stuff...


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Almost done. I'll have it finished up tomorrow.


Nice work... May be simple but it's a good job


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks. Coulda used a couple more coats of clear though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh I know. I'm even sitting on some molds I haven't even tried out I got from frank (lowandslow). I'll sell all of his molds $50 + shipping.. 13 molds. A few 2 piece wheel molds he posted pics of, supremes, amps, ....


----------



## grimreaper69

Finished. That's #4 for 2012. Damn, I'm on a roll this year.


----------



## darkside customs

That's badass!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks bro. I'm tryin out at least one new thing with each build, just tryin to get better.


----------



## rollin yota28

So f john Deere paint! This is taking a bath now, it kept cracking, and I put so many layers on that it peeled the two tone!


----------



## rollin yota28

This was the idea


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn that was looking good too.


----------



## darkside customs

Hey bro, let it strip and what u should do is grab up some duplicolor primer sealer... Then pick up some diamond dust silver and mystic green both paints are testors one shot lacquer paints.... Much better than some (wtf is?) John Deere paint.... Just my 2 pennies...


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks man, yeah I wanted those, I was just trying to use up what I had. And yeah, no joke, john Deere green


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn that was looking good too.


And thanks dude!


----------



## chevyguy97

i like that john deere blitz black, it's a real nice flat black, i used it to paint my 1:1 S-10, i bought a gal of it and sprayed it on and it layed out really smooth, and was tuff too.


----------



## hocknberry

the one shots are good, and i dont do much with testoers paint....use some of the blue painters tapeand dont lay the coats too heavy, should be good to go?! i had a good run using liquid mask....


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah I love the one shot stuff, I used it for my belair. I'll probably stick with that and rustoleum, both of those have been good for me so far


----------



## rollin yota28

I got a compressor for free too, so hopefully I can come into an airbrush soon, and move away from spray paint all together


----------



## grimreaper69

Decided to skip the Monte right now, not really feelin the build. Decided to start on this instead. This one is to practice some patterns.










Already got the silver base down.


----------



## darkside customs

This should be good


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Nice start.


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys. Need to pick up some gold, then figure out what the top coat will be. Got plenty of other colors.


----------



## chevyguy97

Cant wait to see what ya come up with on that 300.


----------



## rollin yota28

So while waiting for a container for brake fluid for the bronco, I am starting this, using it to practice patterns for my big show build


----------



## chevyguy97

My daughter April just finished her 65 ford mustang, she will be carring it to a show this sat along with her other 2 models she has built.


----------



## grimreaper69

Damn, everyone's gonna start tryin patterns. lol

Here's the first pattern layed out, gotta pick up some gold and then do the second pattern.


----------



## rollin yota28

Hey Chevy, mustang looks good, skills rubbing off on her? And hey grim, pattern looks good so far, continuing on the hood?


----------



## grimreaper69

Yup, just finished taping that a few minutes ago.

For colors I'm thinkin:

Next coat will be gold, tape again, then spray a brandywine color, that'll put the patterns in silver and gold...

then maybe a candy red for the top coat. :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Amazing if ya get clear orange it'll bring the gold and brandywine color out more in their.colors. I been using metalcast clear orange for most of my pattern jobs and it works great. The glasshouse I did was done with diamond dust silver, metal specks burnt copper, metalspecks red then metalcast clear orange over that and it gave a real array of colors. But also keep in mind patterns can't be done wrong with most colors.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Matt that Stang looks real clean, she did a cool job on it.


----------



## chevyguy97

My Daughter says thanks for the comps, she did do a great job onit, next she wants to build a 53 ford pickup model that i have in my collection, she's thinking flat black with red flocking on the interior, she might start onit next week somtime, i will post up some pic's when she gets started onit.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Amazing if ya get clear orange it'll bring the gold and brandywine color out more in their.colors. I been using metalcast clear orange for most of my pattern jobs and it works great. The glasshouse I did was done with diamond dust silver, metal specks burnt copper, metalspecks red then metalcast clear orange over that and it gave a real array of colors. But also keep in mind patterns can't be done wrong with most colors.


Can I find that at AutoZone??? I gotta go there tomorrow and get some more paint.


----------



## rollin yota28

So I had my first layer down on the impala, started patterns, and the tape pulled the paint up!! So lots of sanding later, its sitting in primer overnight. With my luck lately with paint, this paint job may take awhile, leaving each one at least 8 hrs before touching!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

How long did ya let it sit before ya started spraying? 


James, I get mine at oreillys,.the only place around here that carries all the metalcast and metalspecks lines.


----------



## darkside customs

That's what I love about Georgia, you can find metal cast orange... Couldn't find it in Cali...
James , the tape work looks great, you gonna throw spokes on it? 
Matt, tell your daughter I said congrats...


----------



## grimreaper69

Nope, no spokes.......


----------



## grimreaper69

Good thing an O'reilleys opened up a couple months ago. Guess I gotta run over there.


----------



## darkside customs

Ooh.... Damn those are tight...


----------



## grimreaper69

Igot 4 different sets of the mega rims to play with. Those for the 300, a set for my 06 Charger, a set for a 454ss and another for whatever else.


----------



## grimreaper69

Top set: 454ss, middle set: 06 Charger, bottom set: ?










Top set: 2010 Camaro, bottom set: 09 Challenger


----------



## grimreaper69

Have I become a wheel whore??? LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Your getting close. I have what's called wheel row in the shop..all on the rafters ready for a mockup whenever.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I been looking thru toy shops, walmarts, etc to find some different sets but haven't come across anything I consider worthy.


----------



## rollin yota28

SlammdSonoma said:


> How long did ya let it sit before ya started spraying?


Oh I know it was my bad, I got a little too eager, and didn't let the primer dry or the first coat really, but its all good


----------



## rollin yota28

How do you guys come up on rims, besides the obvious?


----------



## grimreaper69

VERY happy with the outcome, especially being my first try.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thats kool lookin man. Whad you use for that kriss cross lace look.


----------



## grimreaper69

I was lookin around the shop tryin to find somethin different. Remembered I had a roll of fiberglass window screen. Didn't know if I could make it work, but gave it a try. Worked pretty good.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dammmm thats a great IDEA. Good thinking man.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I got my interior finished and the body on the the chassis for good. I also painted all of the window trim and installed the glass.

















































I hate the way the tail lights came out, but live and learn.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn James! That paint came out nice...
Jared, I'm diggin the 300z that's kick ass


----------



## grimreaper69

I think I'm FINALLY getting better at painting. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Better than I can do


----------



## grimreaper69

Nah, don't see that. I still can't get that glass smooth finish.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I come up on some lace recently I wanna attempt to try on something soon... Just need a body to do it on. Thought of the 70 impala I have but I gotta send one out to rollindeep408 to trade with the one he's painting up for me over a frame trade were doing... I do have a 56 chevy I might be able to do some ole school stuff with.


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Have I become a wheel whore??? LMAO


yes you have!! so send me some!


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Have I become a wheel whore??? LMAO


Nobody is a bigger whore than Rick


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn ya'll are doing some clean ass work, keep it up guys.
Well if ya'll want to keep an eye on how my 1:1 64 Impala is coming along you can click on this link.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html

it's coming along very well, so i have desided to make a thread so i could post up progress pic's onit.
Im not going to Facebook any more, my computer does not like it, it's slow and does not load up half the stuff on there so no more Facebook for me, so i will be keeping all progress on the impala in that thread on the project page on Layitlow.


----------



## grimreaper69

Decided it was time to get this one finished up as well. Should have it done Wednesday.


----------



## rollin yota28

Man, that truck is huge! Looks good grim!


----------



## chris_thobe

rollin yota28 said:


> Man, that truck is huge! Looks good grim!


X2!! Makes me want to take it out and drive over an import


----------



## rollindeep408

SlammdSonoma said:


> I come up on some lace recently I wanna attempt to try on something soon... Just need a body to do it on. Thought of the 70 impala I have but I gotta send one out to rollindeep408 to trade with the one he's painting up for me over a frame trade were doing... I do have a 56 chevy I might be able to do some ole school stuff with.


Speaking of that my lazy ass need to get to mail that out and I'll post up the 70 soon


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sounds good bro.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

HOLY FUCK James! That Ford is HUGE!! Love it bro. It looks bad ass! Like Chris said, I wanna drive over something in that! Possibly a DONK! :thumbsdown:


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys, that's been in the works for a WHILE. I got that truck in the X-Mas exchange 2 yrs ago from Jeral, was just waitin on the suspension.


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm on a painting spree. LOL Got this painted before work this morning. I LOVE this color.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea that truck is badass and I like the paint your doin


----------



## rollin yota28

That paint looks nice


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Not model related but 1:1 related...










Ordered these for my Sonoma, now I need a drop.


----------



## rollin yota28

I just got done telling my wife I want these exact rims when I get a truck project going! They look sweet on a subtle project


bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Not model related but 1:1 related...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered these for my Sonoma, now I need a drop.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Yea I can't wait to get them. Now that I have the "big" purchase done for the truck I can now focus on the smaller things that I want to change.

I am going up to a guys place in may to see what he has. He is selling alot of kits out of a 2500 kit collection. After I do that I am done buying any kits for a very long time. I will have plenty to build and I now want to focus on my truck and my future education.


----------



## rollin yota28

Where are you located? And tell that dude to promote them on here!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

grimreaper69 said:


> Top set: 454ss, middle set: 06 Charger, bottom set: ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top set: 2010 Camaro, bottom set: 09 Challenger


Hey you gotta link for the rims with the audio systems?I want to try and order some of these up.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Overnight parts from Japan.


----------



## grimreaper69

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Hey you gotta link for the rims with the audio systems?I want to try and order some of these up.


All 6 sets are on this list. The Hipnotik and Diablo are sold out, but they're on Ebay.

http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=112&scope=0&scope2=0&itkey=mega+rim


----------



## grimreaper69

Alright, so I got some progress on the Lex. 3 coats of clear.


























Interior


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lex is lookin bad ass bro. Nice work!


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yes that is bad ass!


----------



## rollin yota28

Grim, the interior is nice! 
o after a good nights sleep in the pond......








Imp's still sitting, has a couple of rough spots


----------



## rollin yota28

Oh, and just a heads up, brake fluid will liquify filler, it wasn't a big deal for me,just a small spot on the fender, but for some of you that uses gobs of it.......


----------



## rollin yota28

Chassis is 99% done for the 64, just need to put the extenders through the fender walls
































I actually really like this kit!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude that's real nice man.


----------



## rollin yota28

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that's real nice man.


Thanks mate


----------



## grimreaper69

Finished up the interior. It's in the home stretch now.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Damn Grim. That interior is clean.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn bro! Nice ass work!way to hold it down in here...seems like me and you and Scott have been the only ones doin shit


----------



## grimreaper69

I've been in a buildin mood lately. LMAO I just wanna see all these damn kits in some color, once the paint is on I wanna see how the rest will turn out.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

That 64 guts is coming along fine Yota!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Damn bro! Nice ass work!way to hold it down in here...seems like me and you and Scott have been the only ones doin shit


Been on a painting spree lately. Using these airbrushes and ScaleFinishes paints. Painted a 70 Chevelle. 67 Plymouth GTX. Repainting a RoadRunner i bought from 408. Have another RoadRunner for paint. F-150 LIghtning i got from Grim a while ago. Another 70 Chevelle to go with the other 70. (Need glass for that one though). Have an old MPC 69 Charger just not sure on the quality of the kit. Pulled it out of the box and its kinda shitty. It's from 1987 though. So that could have something to do with it. Although i thought the old kits were the better ones. This one isnt though. The details just arent there.


----------



## grimreaper69

Finished. Still need to find a suitable plate, and I'm always on the lookout for better rims.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Finished. Still need to find a suitable plate, and I'm always on the lookout for better rims.


:h5: Nice Lex James.


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks Scott. This makes #5 for 2012, and it's only April. LOL


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Nice lookin build James! I like that style. Clean and lean! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro!
Ok, here's some progress on the Gremlin
Motor pretty much done


----------



## rollin yota28

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> That 64 guts is coming along fine Yota!


Thanks bro! I still have to wet sand the body cause there's grooves still. Lexus is looking good! And nice motor prez!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro... I'm still learning with the wiring.... Lol


----------



## darkside customs

Go easy on me

Taping off for patterns. My second time...


----------



## darkside customs

I'll get a better pic tomorrow... Came out ok, gonna add a pinstripe with gelpen and foil and clear...


----------



## rollin yota28

A quick mock up


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea


----------



## chevyguy97

builds are look'n good guys. keep it up.


----------



## rollin yota28

darkside customs said:


> Hell yea


Thanks bro! And you too! The patterns look great , they fit it really well


----------



## rollin yota28

So I painted the outer lip and the ko's the same baby blue as the floor pan








Got the rear and front cylinders running up and out, ready to plumb








And finally got the redos in primer








So this is it for about a week or so, the fam and I are flying to Chicago for her sisters college graduation. I'll still be floating and commenting, but the works on hold.


----------



## rollin yota28

Wow, looking at the pics on here, I see I need to clean the rims up a little


----------



## darkside customs

Rims don't look bad at all...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Looks good homie. Be safe on the way out there.:wave:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

God bless you on the flight bro,projects are looking great,I got the Vampire Van whenever you're ready.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I gotta throw up sum pics soon. Working on 2 impalas plus the buildoff truck. My 65 is a patterned 60's era type build built after a 1/64 scale I found. The other I'm murdering a 94 imp all black on deep dish d's matching the car.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Finally pics!!


----------



## rollin yota28

darkside customs said:


> Rims don't look bad at all...


Thanks man, you are your own worst critic though, right?


halfasskustoms said:


> Looks good homie. Be safe on the way out there.:wave:


Thanks dude


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> God bless you on the flight bro,projects are looking great,I got the Vampire Van whenever you're ready.


thanks, yeah, I am definitely praying for patience before I get on, I have an ornary wife, a 1 yr old and a 4 yr old.....


----------



## chevyguy97

Well guys i got my impala cranked up yeasterday and it runs great, got a couple of things left to do before she's road ready but you can check it out by clinking on this link.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude, thats a kool lookin, man.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Well guys i got my impala cranked up yeasterday and it runs great, got a couple of things left to do before she's road ready but you can check it out by clinking on this link.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/333305-building-custom-64-impala.html


Congrats bro. The hard work is payin off.


----------



## chevyguy97

thanks guys, im just so happy that all the work ive been doing on the impala is starting to show, it cranked up and runs good, now i just can't wait to drive it. lol i should have it out on the road somtime this week. (i hope) lol


----------



## rollindeep408

SlammdSonoma said:


> I gotta throw up sum pics soon. Working on 2 impalas plus the buildoff truck. My 65 is a patterned 60's era type build built after a 1/64 scale I found. The other I'm murdering a 94 imp all black on deep dish d's matching the car.


i like my 70s chicks shaved

















not thread jacking just teasing :h5:


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> i like my 70s chicks shaved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not thread jacking just teasing :h5:


Damn! That is sweet!


----------



## grimreaper69

Got one of the toolboxes for the rollback built and hinged. Needs cleanup and foiled.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Got one of the toolboxes for the rollback built and hinged. Needs cleanup and foiled.


Damn bro! Stepping your shit up big time J


----------



## grimreaper69

Little bit at a time.


----------



## chevyguy97

box looks good homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The 70 is lookin good, the colors ya got picked for it are gonna jump off this thing. Thanks again for doin up ur magic on it. Now, hurry up and send me that blazer, so I can get that frame started!!!


----------



## rollin yota28

Started patterns








Also along the whole bottom








Will get to trunk and hood, they're just drying in the garage


----------



## rollin yota28

Alright so I changed the roof a little


----------



## rollin yota28

Outside progress pic, second color on both


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking good Yota!


----------



## grimreaper69

Got one box done.


























Ran outta BMF so this one will have to wait.


----------



## rollin yota28

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking good Yota!


 thanks dude!
Here's the bronco done


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Things low,homie,I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work on the Bronco


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks guys! 


CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Things low,homie,I like it:thumbsup:





darkside customs said:


> Nice work on the Bronco


----------



## chevyguy97

nice job on that bronco, looks good homie.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro!


chevyguy97 said:


> nice job on that bronco, looks good homie.


So I pulled the tape today, not really what I expected, too much silver, so I'm gonna try and find a close enough blue candy, clean upte lines, and candy the top cause I like how the sides are. Or just the whole thing....


----------



## grimreaper69

Started workin on this last night.


























Also got the AMT display case trailer that's gonna get the same treatment, which will be pulled by a truck with again, the same treatment.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Started workin on this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the AMT display case trailer that's gonna get the same treatment, which will be pulled by a truck with again, the same treatment.


Awww.... That's pretty.... Lol


Engine parts gold plated...









Engine started...


----------



## grimreaper69

Hey now. My daughter picked out the kit and said "I want it pink wif Hello Kitty". LOL So that's what I'm doin. This is one way to ensure she gets interested in models, she's gonna be my little workbench sidekick.


----------



## darkside customs

I know... Just givin you shit bro.... That's gonna be awesome....


----------



## rollin yota28

So that 64 is taking her SECOND pond dip! I really was not feeling the patterns, so try, try again.....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Bought these from a collector, I wanted more but alot he was hanging onto. Over all I got a great deal on them.

The blazer on top is a glue bomb and the ram vts has the body painted only. The rest were sealed till I opened them lol


----------



## darkside customs

WOW!!!

Got most of the engine pieces painted... Block assembled...drivetrain parts painted as well....


----------



## dig_derange

grimreaper69 said:


> Hey now. My daughter picked out the kit and said "I want it pink wif Hello Kitty". LOL So that's what I'm doin. This is one way to ensure she gets interested in models, she's gonna be my little workbench sidekick.


that's awesome. I recently did a Bratz car up for my youngest.


----------



## darkside customs

If you haven't, I suggest you should get these decals from digderange.... Top notch shit fellas....


----------



## hocknberry

:yes: i got some comin my way soon!


----------



## rollin yota28

I'm falling in love with rustoleum spray paint, it lays down nice, just a couple coats gets it done! I love it! Here's an update








And here's the chassis, flash on








And flash off


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude I've been putting in work tonight!
























I still have to wetsand finish a couple things, and clear though


----------



## chevyguy97

look'n good, i likes.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay homie i need that 454SS model and that lightning.


----------



## darkside customs

Hey Rollin yota, the paint looks nice, I'm surprised because I always have bad luck with the rust oleum shit.... Now for a little constructive criticism.... You shoulda removed the mold line on the back of the cab upper top area goin from the drip rail to the back window.... Other than that it looks bad ass...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Hey Rollin yota, the paint looks nice, I'm surprised because I always have bad luck with the rust oleum shit.... Now for a little constructive criticism.... You shoulda removed the mold line on the back of the cab upper top area goin from the drip rail to the back window.... Other than that it looks bad ass...


Werd. There in the front fenders too. Take a couple extra minutes before spraying and knock them down next time. The paint will always catch on them. Sometimes you cant see them right out of the box but they are there. Some of them can be a little bitchy to get to. Like the ones that are right at the A-pillar where the fender meets.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Yeah, I didn't think they would be a big deal until the paint made em pop, but I will remember that next time. The cans of rustoleum I use have the fat white tips on them, and they spray more like a spray gun


darkside customs said:


> Hey Rollin yota, the paint looks nice, I'm surprised because I always have bad luck with the rust oleum shit.... Now for a little constructive criticism.... You shoulda removed the mold line on the back of the cab upper top area goin from the drip rail to the back window.... Other than that it looks bad ass...





MayhemKustomz said:


> Werd. There in the front fenders too. Take a couple extra minutes before spraying and knock them down next time. The paint will always catch on them. Sometimes you cant see them right out of the box but they are there. Some of them can be a little bitchy to get to. Like the ones that are right at the A-pillar where the fender meets.


----------



## rollin yota28

Thanks bro



chevyguy97 said:


> look'n good, i likes.


----------



## darkside customs

Got more done on the Stealth... Engine is starting to come together....


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay homie i need that 454SS model and that lightning.


i need the square body dime and the ranger!! YOTA......truck looks good, nice color!! im doing a 62 electra with an ivory treatment


----------



## grimreaper69

Decided to work on the dio a little today. Picked up some doors and windows from the train section on Ebay.


























Might add a plate glass window, not sure yet.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea bro!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

hocknberry said:


> i need the square body dime and the ranger!! YOTA......truck looks good, nice color!! im doing a 62 electra with an ivory treatment





chevyguy97 said:


> Hay homie i need that 454SS model and that lightning.


Sorry guys, those are my favorite ones I bought, 12.50 a kit I am still smiling lol.

But anyways I finally finished this thing. It was really just practice for my airbrush, so there is alot of things that are not perfect but I tried alot of new things on this one. But it looks pretty good and it looks great on my shelf.

















































Thanks for looking.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

so I decided to start one of the kits I bought yesterday.The body parts were already painted. The rest of the kit was still on the trees in unpainted conditions. The only thing wrong was the decals are garbage. 


So I striped the paint and this is what I am going for. I might shave the tailgate handle and roll pan, but nothing extreme. But it will be a bright color.








































Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

That van is really nice, i likes, can't wait to see what ya do on that dodge.

Well guys the only model ive been working on is a 1:1 64 impala.
i got the hood onit and cleaned the car up and got it out in the sun alittle today, hope to get the interior finished up soon.

























Still got some trim pieces to put on and alittle work here and there, but im getting there slowley, money is running out quick so ima have to get to a stoping place onit and just drive it around like it is, then save up some more money and then i can get right back onit. Ya'll know how it is.


----------



## darkside customs

Matt, that is bad ass bro! I'm diggin the shit outta it, and I don't usually like four doors...
Jared, the Dodge is gonna be bad ass bro!


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs




----------



## rollin yota28

53's done!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

rollin yota28 said:


> 53's done!


:thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

Waitin on the mirrors to dry. Somehow I ALWAYS forget those when I paint the body.


----------



## rollin yota28

Eclipse looks bro!


----------



## darkside customs

I almost forgot mine on the Stealth


----------



## chevyguy97

Builds are look'n great guys, 
nice finish on the 53 homie. looks really good in that color. i likes.


----------



## grimreaper69

Just finished it up.


























And the happy recipient.


----------



## darkside customs

That's freakin nice! I'm sure she was real happy...


----------



## grimreaper69

#7 or #8 for 2012, not sure, lost count. The rim centers will eventually get the gunmetal treatment as well.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn! Clean ride


----------



## rollin yota28

Truck looks good bro! Did you have to raise stock suspension to clear the wheels?


----------



## chevyguy97

Car looks good grim. won't be long and your daughter will be building um all by herself.
I just bought a 50's chevy pickup model for my daughter, and she is ready to start onit. She likes old hotrod style trucks.


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys. Yota, nope, that's stock height.


----------



## grimreaper69

Onto the next.

Got the silver base down on the Pete.










And decided to go ahead and work on this one.










Still unsure on color for the Caddy.


----------



## darkside customs

Oh shit!! Green for the Caddy


----------



## grimreaper69

I was thinkin that. Maybe the Emerald green from Testors.


----------



## darkside customs

Yup!


----------



## grimreaper69

Might mix in a little silver or gold, or both.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Likin that caddy man.


----------



## darkside customs

Got some more done....
Chassis is almost done, and starting interior paint....


----------



## Scur-rape-init

It's lookin real good in here fellas. I must apologize. I been busy as hell the last few weeks. Really havent even touched shit in a while because of it. Hoping and prayin that maybe I will be able to hit the bench a little tonight and work on SOMETHING! Just hope everyone keeps up the awesome work! Think it's about time we catch up to James and James's build frequency! LOL You two are building like CRAZY!


----------



## grimreaper69

Yeah, gotta admit, I'm havin a pretty good year so far. I've builtmore so far this year than I have in the past2 years put together. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Got the interior pretty much done


----------



## rollin yota28

Cars coming together nicely, prez!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs

All done... I'll get outside shots tomorrow...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks good Prez! :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

X2 You're workin damn near as fast as me. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Junior.... Yea, I'm with James... I been finishing a lot more than I have in previous years....enjoy everything while you can, you never know what the future may bring....


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Thanks Junior.... Yea, I'm with James... I been finishing a lot more than I have in previous years....enjoy everything while you can, you never know what the future may bring....


That's it too. The way I figure it, they ain't gonna build themselves. And with the work I do, bein on the road with CRAZIES every day all day, I could end up out of commision for a while or forever. I'm gonna do my thing every chance I get.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> That's it too. The way I figure it, they ain't gonna build themselves. And with the work I do, bein on the road with CRAZIES every day all day, I could end up out of commision for a while or forever. I'm gonna do my thing every chance I get.


I don't think I could do your job.... I can't do any job now, but I'd be worried about someone with a fuckin loose screw ....


----------



## grimreaper69

This whole town is full of people with loose screws. There have been no reports of delivery related robberies or anything. We just get people tryin to pass funny money.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> This whole town is full of people with loose screws. There have been no reports of delivery related robberies or anything. We just get people tryin to pass funny money.


Yup....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So here's a small update on this. I got the suspension set up the way I like, just need to lower the rear some. I also shaved the badges off the side and I am smoothing the roll pan and shaving the tailgate handle.


----------



## chevyguy97

Car looks good james, nice finish, and that color looks perfect onit.
Dodge is look'n good bowtie


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I have finished off the tailgate and roll pan. I have a few small blemishes to fix but nothing major. I am going to two tone it with a gunmetal and burgundy on top. I dull coated the rims and I will paint the centers gunmetal. The chassis is almost finished and the engine has been started too.































Started engine and engine bay, those are the colors that will be on the truck:











Chassis:











Thanks for looking.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good bro...

Got a couple minutes in at the bench....
Engine pieced together and gonna start painting it...









Drilled the knobs out and gonna use straight pins cut off for more realistic knobs....









And added a back to the seat back.... Hollow seats are unrealistic....


----------



## chevyguy97

dodge is lookn good homie. can't wait to see it all come together.
the seat and dash is lookn good james. keep up the great work.


----------



## dig_derange

darkside customs said:


> All done... I'll get outside shots tomorrow...



damn, that decal looks cool. Love this build man.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro!


----------



## kykustoms

darkside customs said:


> All done... I'll get outside shots tomorrow...


that looks badass as a lowrider never would have thought it would lol


----------



## kykustoms

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> So I have finished off the tailgate and roll pan. I have a few small blemishes to fix but nothing major. I am going to two tone it with a gunmetal and burgundy on top. I dull coated the rims and I will paint the centers gunmetal. The chassis is almost finished and the engine has been started too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Started engine and engine bay, those are the colors that will be on the truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chassis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


thats gonna look cool those colors...it would be cool to make burgandy inserts for the wheels where the spokes are split


----------



## darkside customs

kykustoms said:


> that looks badass as a lowrider never would have thought it would lol


Thanks bro!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

kykustoms said:


> thats gonna look cool those colors...it would be cool to make burgandy inserts for the wheels where the spokes are split


Thanks man, I like your idea, we'll see what I can do.

Over the week I haven't touched anything model related, all I did was strip the rims on the dodge and hopefully I'll have more soon.


----------



## darkside customs

Was itching to start this one.... Wanted to do a late 80s early 90s style minitruck.... Only wheelchoice that would tuck was some Pegasus 1109s....
Shaved door handles, and got some color on it...


----------



## grimreaper69

Got some color on the Caddy. Thanks for the idea prez, it does look good.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some color on the Caddy. Thanks for the idea prez, it does look good.


Damn that's nice... I like the contrasting color of the motor...


----------



## grimreaper69

I thought about doin some kinda patterns with that color but decided against it. The 300c came out ok, but I'm not ready to try patterns on somethin that's as hard to find as this was.


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some color on the Caddy. Thanks for the idea prez, it does look good.


Dude I like that.


----------



## darkside customs

Workin on the motor... Sometimes I hate AMT... Hard to read numbers on the parts tree, and crap don't fit right and now missing a few engine parts... I'll figure something out though...


----------



## rollin yota28

Nice work on the truck prez, and cadi looks good grim


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks bro...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn shit is goin DOWN in here! Lovin that caddy, and that D-50 is sick Prez!! Lovin the work fellas! Keep it up!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Everything is looking great guys!

So I have a small update, I stripped the wheels and have added the final coats of filler, now to just sand and prime. I also detailed the intake.

















































Thanks for looking, more will come soon.

Oh and I forgot to say I have been kinda down lately between some personal things, and I also wrecked my truck, did 2700 bucks worth of damage down the drivers side. It is getting fixed soon but over the summer it's gonna be a bit tighter then I thought it would. Oh well I have better things to worry about haha. Plus I have my new wheels for it so I'm dying to get them on once it's fixed.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that sucks Jared.... Builds are lookin sick bro!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So I bought an iPhone 4s, and it's got a great camera I can use now.

But anyways, I have finished the engine and the wheels. I need to dull coat a couple of the engine parts, but it's pretty much done. Now I need to finish the body work and get a base coat on. I still need an interior color.










































Thanks for looking.


----------



## darkside customs

That's badass!


----------



## darkside customs

Tryin to get this wrapped up soon...
Got the body cleared, glass installed, turn signal markers painted... Trim painted... Rear suspension in... Interior painted and put together....


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Looking good man, I got two of those d50's just sitting around. Your build makes me want to get back on my started one!


----------



## darkside customs

Got this done today...
Had a couple fitment issues with the cab, but it's done... Next one I do will be easier since I I'll body drop it...


----------



## dig_derange

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some color on the Caddy. Thanks for the idea prez, it does look good.


pretty sick man, I've got one I'm dying to start on.


----------



## dig_derange

darkside customs said:


> Got this done today...
> Had a couple fitment issues with the cab, but it's done... Next one I do will be easier since I I'll body drop it...



cool ass truck bro, love the color


----------



## dig_derange

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> So I bought an iPhone 4s, and it's got a great camera I can use now.
> 
> But anyways, I have finished the engine and the wheels. I need to dull coat a couple of the engine parts, but it's pretty much done. Now I need to finish the body work and get a base coat on. I still need an interior color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


engine looks great man. I wanna see one dropped in a Caravan


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Dig....
So the time has come for me to build A muscle car.... Probably one of my favorites....
This will be built box stock with the exception of wiring....not much of a start, but. I did get the engine halves glued together and the seam line sanded smooth, as well as the tread on the tires worn down a bit...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Man I can't wait to see that, looks like a sweet kit.

So I'm trying to keep this updated as often as possible so I do not lose interest in it. So far it seems to be working. 


I have flocked the interior and have painted the base color of it, now it needs alot of details.








































Coming along good so far:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn Jared that is lookin good man. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

darkside customs said:


> Got this done today...
> Had a couple fitment issues with the cab, but it's done... Next one I do will be easier since I I'll body drop it...


looks good james


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks scrape

So today I did a little to the interior and made a hood prop to keep the hood open. Now I need to finish the body work since it is almost ready for paint.












Chassis is completely done minus shocks:










Hood prop:


























Thanks for looking.


----------



## kykustoms

looks good nice idea with the hood prop surprised dont see that more often lol


----------



## MAZDAT

darkside customs said:


> Got this done today...
> Had a couple fitment issues with the cab, but it's done... Next one I do will be easier since I I'll body drop it...




Came out nice James!!! I like it:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas for the comps on the D50...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

OK so my plans fell through tonight so I sprayed the base coat on the dodge!































Everything is good except the drivers side door badge decided to ghost through. I sealed and primed it but for some reason it wanted to. The passenger side is fine though. I will fix that tomorrow and spray some more base coat, then on to the second color.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

So today I was able to spray the second color and clear before I went to work. It's coming along now!










































It needs a couple more coats of clear, then the paint is done! 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## darkside customs

Jared, that looks real good!!

Just to let you guys know... If you need me, you know where to find me... Most of you guys have my phone number... Things will never change on this site, and yea, I'm just as guilty contributing to the bullshit by commenting back... So im gonna take a step back and stop posting on here for a while....


----------



## grimreaper69

Shit, if everyone would stop replying to their BS they would just go back to the basement thinkin they won.


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> Jared, that looks real good!!
> 
> Just to let you guys know... If you need me, you know where to find me... Most of you guys have my phone number... Things will never change on this site, and yea, I'm just as guilty contributing to the bullshit by commenting back... So im gonna take a step back and stop posting on here for a while....


It's just entertainment. People take the interwebs so seriously... build ya rides, do it witch afamily whether here on in reality, and ride. Fuck what anybody else thinks or has to say brah.


grimreaper69 said:


> Shit, if everyone would stop replying to their BS they would just go back to the basement thinkin they won.


THey gonna do that regardless, just faster.


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some color on the Caddy. Thanks for the idea prez, it does look good.





darkside customs said:


> Got this done today...
> Had a couple fitment issues with the cab, but it's done... Next one I do will be easier since I I'll body drop it...


BTW these two are the shit! I got a showtime sticker in an old monter carlo hopper too. lolz, I'd put some cool shit in the bed of that truck! GO tme wanting to build one! ANd you know that caddy is all me, one its a caddy, two its my colors, 3 its a drop. Sickness.


----------



## darkside customs

Lowridingmike said:


> BTW these two are the shit! I got a showtime sticker in an old monter carlo hopper too. lolz, I'd put some cool shit in the bed of that truck! GO tme wanting to build one! ANd you know that caddy is all me, one its a caddy, two its my colors, 3 its a drop. Sickness.


Thanks homie.... I get what you guys are sayin....shit just gets old after a while.... And this site is like crack.... Regardless what's goin on, we always manage to come back findin for more lol....

So do you guys remembr the pathfinder club build? 
I'm gonna search eBay for another one.... Let's get to it again.... Who's game ?


----------



## darkside customs

I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out.... 

James


----------



## Lowridingmike

darkside customs said:


> Thanks homie.... I get what you guys are sayin....shit just gets old after a while.... And this site is like crack.... Regardless what's goin on, we always manage to come back findin for more lol....
> 
> So do you guys remembr the pathfinder club build?
> I'm gonna search eBay for another one.... Let's get to it again.... Who's game ?


:thumbsup:



darkside customs said:


> I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....
> 
> James


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....
> 
> James


No worries bro. Keep in mind (and this is for EVERYBODY) The more you respond to their BS, the longer they keep comin back. Stop respondin and they'll go back to the basement and STAY there.


----------



## REV. chuck

darkside customs said:


> I just wanted to take a minute and apologize to my club brothers... Fucked upon my end with the OT bs.... I'm dealing with a lot guys.... I'm having a hard time coping with all this.... And I guess having someone coming in and saying some really nasty comments about my illness kind of had an effect on me.... I'll keep this strictly model related from this point on regardless of what is said to me.... I don't want any of you guys to bounce out....
> 
> James



_james im so happy you are back .....but you have now brought the OT BULL SHIT TO THE MODEL THREAD AND NOW IT WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL BIG DOGG TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit to the OT cuzz you guys are killimg the model thread right now!! and makin the new name with your face in the avi didnt change shit james!!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!_


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Thanks homie.... I get what you guys are sayin....shit just gets old after a while.... And this site is like crack.... Regardless what's goin on, we always manage to come back findin for more lol....
> 
> So do you guys remembr the pathfinder club build?
> I'm gonna search eBay for another one.... Let's get to it again.... Who's game ?


HELL YAH!! i had a pathy for grabs, but cut it up recently to do a 1:24 truck!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Thanks homie.... I get what you guys are sayin....shit just gets old after a while.... And this site is like crack.... Regardless what's goin on, we always manage to come back findin for more lol....
> 
> So do you guys remembr the pathfinder club build?
> I'm gonna search eBay for another one.... Let's get to it again.... Who's game ?


Im down, but only if it is going to get finished. :scrutinize: Seems a lot of things get started around here, but dont end up gettin completed.


----------



## darkside customs

Well I'm looking on eBay for one, but no luck... We may just have to use something else for a club build... I'll get to finding something that is kinda out of the norm for us... Brings the cool factor up...


----------



## grimreaper69

Hey wonderbread, here's a few ideas.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/aoshima-Jap...675?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d1d3428b

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-1-2...601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aada6e009

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-Mod...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eac529d95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-Toy...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c27aa2080


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Hey wonderbread, here's a few ideas.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/aoshima-Jap...675?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d1d3428b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-1-2...601?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aada6e009
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-Mod...061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eac529d95
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-Toy...152?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c27aa2080


Seen those... Thanks bro... 
The weather cleared up for a bit.... So I got the body primered and in paint... Testors one coat bronze....


----------



## darkside customs

Mocked up....


----------



## Mystro

players for real.. damm Im still laughing at this post. Okay my model family! I think we can kill game with these children. We already showed them who the real men are.. and it aint them! they said we play with toy's and we dont have shit and cant turn a wrench. P O W we put our own shit on blast, SHOWED MANY CARS SHOWED OUR GROWN UP WRENCH TURNING CAPABILITY'S. and what did they do? talk more shit. then when they got clowned even more. what did they do? run and get back up to do what? talk more shit! now there next move is to search the site for anyone they can find and come back with pictures of real lo lo's. probably some real tight shit, like baller style show quality ranfla's? and when that happens there all gonna cheer lead and at like that's how they always roll in the first place! But the kitty kat is already out of the bag. Its to late for them to floss because they have already been slammed and re slammed.. The dick measuring contest is over. we won.. tell them to save there back up because we have already moved on. they 
take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants? 
that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1.. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::run:


----------



## REV. chuck

Mystro said:


> players for real.. damm Im still laughing at this post. Okay my model family! I think we can kill game with these children. We already showed them who the real men are.. and it aint them! they said we play with toy's and we dont have shit and cant turn a wrench. P O W we put our own shit on blast, SHOWED MANY CARS SHOWED OUR GROWN UP WRENCH TURNING CAPABILITY'S. and what did they do? talk more shit. then when they got clowned even more. what did they do? run and get back up to do what? talk more shit! now there next move is to search the site for anyone they can find and come back with pictures of real lo lo's. probably some real tight shit, like baller style show quality ranfla's? and when that happens there all gonna cheer lead and at like that's how they always roll in the first place! But the kitty kat is already out of the bag. Its to late for them to floss because they have already been slammed and re slammed.. The dick measuring contest is over. we won.. tell them to save there back up because we have already moved on. they
> take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants?
> that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1.. :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::run:



*REAL SHIT NOW.........YOU are our prez. of DRAG-LO..................had your down fall with gettin sick...now your back....TALKIN MAD SHIT WITH THE OT FUCKERS IN THE MODEL THREAD!!! im sorry bro but that shit aint right!! PUTS A BAD LOOK FOR THE CLUB!!!! STOP THAT OT SHIT JAMES OR IM OUT!!! you are bringing bad shit to the model thread an drag lo since you got an OT follower!!!*


----------



## Mystro

players for real.. damm Im still laughing at this post. Okay my model family! I think we can kill game with these children. We already showed them who the real men are.. and it aint them! they said we play with toy's and we dont have shit and cant turn a wrench. P O W we put our own shit on blast, SHOWED MANY CARS SHOWED OUR GROWN UP WRENCH TURNING CAPABILITY'S. and what did they do? talk more shit. then when they got clowned even more. what did they do? run and get back up to do what? talk more shit! now there next move is to search the site for anyone they can find and come back with pictures of real lo lo's. probably some real tight shit, like baller style show quality ranfla's? and when that happens there all gonna cheer lead and at like that's how they always roll in the first place! But the kitty kat is already out of the bag. Its to late for them to floss because they have already been slammed and re slammed.. The dick measuring contest is over. we won.. tell them to save there back up because we have already moved on. they 
take the trophy for biggest haters of 2012, rollindeep pancho darkside. tonio uncle grimm even brandon, Bigdogg our nation wide, hell our world wide friendship's is proof enough that we are solid. we shine like chrome because thats the kind of ballers we really are. I got $200 in the bank and $12,000 of credit card dept. I cant afford shit. But I am a rich man because I have real friends and i dont have to pick on or bully other people to make myself feel like a big man. and we know that our art work does not end when we close the garage, we just take it to the build table in the house. and yea are collections most certainly are worth more than some peoples cars. but why cloud our wealthy hearts and mind's with these peasants a minute longer than we have too? this is not the county jail? this is not Y A, or prison. we dont have to worry about the gate's racking and chow time. we aint got shit to prove. we won. we are the better crew! so lets act like it. Im gonna post a link of a 63-64 rivi promo just as a reminder to the peasants? 
that this shit aint cheap, they aint toy's, and a classic is a classic. weather it be 1/25 scale or 1/1..


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone see where I'm goin with this??


















Frame, suspension and engine from the Chezoom, Aoshima wheels......


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Gonna look awesome man! Can't wait to see it done.

I have been taking a break from the builds, been working on my 1:1










































Now I need a drop and the "Sonoma" stripe on the passenger side removed and a new bumper cover.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Anyone see where I'm goin with this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frame, suspension and engine from the Chezoom, Aoshima wheels......


hell yah grim!! i always wanted that Chezoom kit, but never grabbed it....LOL...looks like it has a truck frame!!! nice choice!! NEXT STOP......ebay for a chezoom kit!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> hell yah grim!! i always wanted that Chezoom kit, but never grabbed it....LOL...looks like it has a truck frame!!! nice choice!! NEXT STOP......ebay for a chezoom kit!


Make sure you get the full detail kit. Frame needs to be shortened just a tad, but that's easy enough and need to hit up Rick for a fuel cell.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Gonna look awesome man! Can't wait to see it done.
> 
> I have been taking a break from the builds, been working on my 1:1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need a drop and the "Sonoma" stripe on the passenger side removed and a new bumper cover.


That is a nice lookin Sonoma Jared. Only thing I see it needing is a damn little drop on it.  Then it would be PERFECT. Looks nice all detailed up though for sure!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'm still kicking it, too hot to be in my shop atm..even with a kicking a/c.. been piecing my 65 together slowly. Also went crazy and crushed my buildoff truck.. seriously wasn't feeling everything being a mile off after the doors got cut. I intend on redoing it minus anything being opened up but not this year.
I may be working on my 1:1 bagged truck/work truck pretty soon. Gutting the bagged ride and making a long project ill do on the side after the engines pulled..wheels, I.C.E and all is getting pulled off and going places, 4-12"s in a scion should be good, 2 for the work truck.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay guys if you don't know about the new site, please go check out customcarforums.com and go into the model section and post up, and there is a build off starting on july 4th, sounds like fun and will be if ya'll get over there and get a thread started and jump in on the build off, this is our chance to show off in a new place, so let's show them over there how DRAG-LO Kustomz does it.
i know a few of ya'll are already over there, it's set up just like LiL, so ya'll jump on over and lets have some fun.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Whats the site man????

I'm trying to get back to building after playing around with the 1:1. I wanted to build a muscle car since I'm board with the newer stuff that I have been building so I picked out amt's Fast and the furious 1970 Monte Carlo. 


Plans are a black on black with black vinyl top and keystone style wheels. Just a clean looking muscle car.








































Thanks for looking.


----------



## chevyguy97

www.customcarforums.com is the site.
that monty is look'n good. old skool. i likes.


----------



## hocknberry

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Whats the site man????
> 
> I'm trying to get back to building after playing around with the 1:1. I wanted to build a muscle car since I'm board with the newer stuff that I have been building so I picked out amt's Fast and the furious 1970 Monte Carlo.
> 
> 
> Plans are a black on black with black vinyl top and keystone style wheels. Just a clean looking muscle car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking.


sounds like a cool idea...what are you using for the vinyl top?!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Agreed, the monte is going to be bad ass. I like that so far Jared.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good so far Jared!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks guys! Gonna use some styrene and some texture paint.


----------



## darkside customs

Decided to use the decals.... Wasn't sure I would like them, but I think it looks ok...


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn james, i like them flames, they look great on there. nice build.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Damn james, i like them flames, they look great on there. nice build.


X 2


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas...


----------



## grimreaper69

Building this one for my daughter. Can't decide on rims.

These?


















Or these?


















This is gonna match the Hello Kitty Eclipse I did for her. It's gonna be pulling a trailer with the Eclipse on it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I'd go with the second pair myself.


----------



## grimreaper69

That's what I thought, but I might save those for the other Silvy that's on the way.


----------



## chevyguy97

building a model of my 1:1 64 impala 4-door hardtop for the competition over on www.customcarforums.com


----------



## grimreaper69

A few months behind schedule, but my wonderbread stepside buildoff truck is DONE. It'll be on it's way to Atlanta next week.


----------



## GreenBandit

Where that hood come from? Also I love the rims, they look different what did you do?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Looking good up in here guys much props


----------



## grimreaper69

GreenBandit said:


> Where that hood come from? Also I love the rims, they look different what did you do?


The hood came from Ebay. The rims are Hoppin Hydros Baby D's with gold bullet caps.


----------



## chevyguy97

truck looks good grim.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay grim wanted to ask where you got these wheels at? I would love to have a set


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay grim wanted to ask where you got these wheels at? I would love to have a set


Ebay..

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=aoshima+mega+rim&_sacat=2580&_odkw=&_sop=10&_osacat=2580

Hobbysearch.com

http://www.1999.co.jp/search_e.asp?Typ1_c=112&scope=0&scope2=0&itkey=mega+rim


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks James! Cant wait til I get this....


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Thanks James! Cant wait til I get this....


:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

This is the hinges i came up with for the suicide doors on the rear of the impala, not alot of room back there so this is about the only thing i could think of, still got some triming left to do, this is just a ruff mock up, what do ya'll think?? the back seat will cover it up and the door panels will fit good.


----------



## chevyguy97

Ok i got all 4-doors hinged.


----------



## GreenBandit

Looks damn good


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yes Matt!
I finally got a hold of some of my builds and projects from back in Cali...
Back again on this....
Lete see how long it takes me to finish, considering this has been close to a three year project.....


----------



## chevyguy97

HELL YEAH, glad to see you got that back james, can't wait to see it finished. I really like that little truck.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Finished my control arms.


----------



## 0spoc0

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Finished my control arms.


slick


----------



## chevyguy97

nice control arms.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Hell yes Matt!
> I finally got a hold of some of my builds and projects from back in Cali...
> Back again on this....
> Lete see how long it takes me to finish, considering this has been close to a three year project.....


Just one of your many projects.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just one of your many projects.


I got the pink Regal back also...


----------



## dig_derange

darkside customs said:


> Hell yes Matt!
> I finally got a hold of some of my builds and projects from back in Cali...
> Back again on this....
> Lete see how long it takes me to finish, considering this has been close to a three year project.....


thing is soo sick dude. What all fab work are you having to do to that?


----------



## dig_derange

oh shit, I thought this was resin. just got to seeing the cut lines man.. nice!!!


----------



## dig_derange

chevyguy97 said:


> Ok i got all 4-doors hinged.


looks great man! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps guys, still got along ways today on the impala, but im working onit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> I got the pink Regal back also...


I still need to send you some shit. Be patient old one.


----------



## grimreaper69

4 post lift. Adjustable with 3 positions.


----------



## grimreaper69

And here's the Caddy, stripped down and waiting for paint.


----------



## ptman2002

this is the model i been working on. lol.


----------



## grimreaper69

ptman2002 said:


> this is the model i been working on. lol.


That's one expensive model. High parts count though. That's gotta be a skill level 100. LOL


----------



## ptman2002

haha. yeah it started out as a simple bag job. nows its full sheetmetal bed and full custom interior. then onto paint.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> I still need to send you some shit. Be patient old one.


No worries grasshopper



grimreaper69 said:


> 4 post lift. Adjustable with 3 positions.


Hell yea! Glad u liked the wagon bro!



grimreaper69 said:


> And here's the Caddy, stripped down and waiting for paint.


Nice!



ptman2002 said:


> this is the model i been working on. lol.


And now I see where the fuck you been hiding! Nice WIP!


----------



## chevyguy97

Look'n good homie, i miss my bagged dime. you will have to post up pic's when you get it all back together. keep up the good work.


----------



## ptman2002

here is a pic of the bed.


----------



## ptman2002

thanks for the comments also. still a very long way to go, just trying to focus on getting it done for next years show season.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> 4 post lift. Adjustable with 3 positions.


How much? :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> How much? :roflmao:


However much you get your evergreen for. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

So what's on everyone's bench at the moment?


----------



## darkside customs

Here's what's on my bench....


----------



## Lowridingmike

grimreaper69 said:


> Building this one for my daughter. Can't decide on rims.
> 
> 
> 
> Or these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna match the Hello Kitty Eclipse I did for her. It's gonna be pulling a trailer with the Eclipse on it.


Dude where'd you find these rims? Me and a few of my buddies have passed these aroudn in 1:1 Was gonna put em on a towncar, sold em for $1000 to my homie to put on his impala, he rode all summer, now he wants $600 for em. Oughta buy em back but I have nothing to put em on now.. lolz. TH recess is black on my old 1:1 ones..


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay lowridingmike you can get those wheels off E-bay. around $20 bucks shipped, they come with speekers and amps too. i want a set for my 4 door impala model, caues im thinking of putting a set of those in 22's on my 1:1 impala


----------



## chevyguy97

This is what is on my work bench at this time.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay PTMAN that bed is clean, nice job. what color you painting the truck?


----------



## Lowridingmike

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay lowridingmike you can get those wheels off E-bay. around $20 bucks shipped, they come with speekers and amps too. i want a set for my 4 door impala model, caues im thinking of putting a set of those in 22's on my 1:1 impala


THanks, and yeha thats one face wheel I have to admit I admire on the right vehicle! They set off anythign you putem on. I'm ebaying as we speak! lolz


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> However much you get your evergreen for. LOL


:roflmao: fucker. :scrutinize:



darkside customs said:


> So what's on everyone's bench at the moment?


I just cleared 3 cars off my bench. None of them of which are mine. My boys and I finished their models, because I've finally had some time to get down there with them, and it was shitty weather today, so yeah. 

That Monte is lookin sick as phawk bro!


----------



## hocknberry

LOL...i ALWAYS have somethin on the bench....messin with stuff here and there..........


----------



## grimreaper69

Lowridingmike said:


> Dude where'd you find these rims? Me and a few of my buddies have passed these aroudn in 1:1 Was gonna put em on a towncar, sold em for $1000 to my homie to put on his impala, he rode all summer, now he wants $600 for em. Oughta buy em back but I have nothing to put em on now.. lolz. TH recess is black on my old 1:1 ones..





chevyguy97 said:


> Hay lowridingmike you can get those wheels off E-bay. around $20 bucks shipped, they come with speekers and amps too. i want a set for my 4 door impala model, caues im thinking of putting a set of those in 22's on my 1:1 impala


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-480...708?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5ae6e6eeb4

or

http://www.1999.co.jp/eng/10096142


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> :roflmao: fucker. :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> I just cleared 3 cars off my bench. None of them of which are mine. My boys and I finished their models, because I've finally had some time to get down there with them, and it was shitty weather today, so yeah.
> 
> That Monte is lookin sick as phawk bro!


I would consider makin them to sell, but I have a few kinks to work out first.


----------



## ptman2002

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay PTMAN that bed is clean, nice job. what color you painting the truck?


hopefully it will end up green on top and silver on bottom. not sure how im gonna break up the 2tone just yet. as for the green color it will be a shade of green like the infinity or hyundai green from the 2012 line.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Here's whats still on my bench and it ain't leavin until its done.








The interior is pretty much done.I still gotta smooth out the console and the sub box.Here's a pics of what it will look like.


----------



## chevyguy97

Looks like a bad ass project a brewing. keep us posted.










man that is one clean ass interior. putting is some bench time. look'n good homie.


----------



## grimreaper69

How's this for my "next" project?


----------



## chevyguy97

look'n good homie.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> How's this for my "next" project?


Badass!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys. Thinkin of goin witha blue and silver.


----------



## darkside customs

Got this finished up last week... Rims from the Fujimi Chevy Astro van... Paint is Turquoise, opened trunk, shaved and bagged....


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn james that car is clean. nice build homie.


----------



## texasfinest

Bro how did you do this tuck?


hocknberry said:


> LOL...i ALWAYS have somethin on the bench....messin with stuff here and there..........


----------



## hocknberry

its a lil kids bead holder thing at hobby lobby.....square flat pice of plastic with a bunch of pointy lookin things in it to hold beads to make braclets or something?! craft section....the scribe a line with a self made tool...PM tingos or me for the scriber tool he does a metal rod for a shaded look, i go plastic for a straight button tuck look


----------



## texasfinest

OK I'll pm you...


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Matt!


----------



## hocknberry

is that the joker goon monoco kit james?! came out pretty cool, wanna drop the astro since you used its rims!? :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> is that the joker goon monoco kit james?! came out pretty cool, wanna drop the astro since you used its rims!? :thumbsup:


He unloaded that Astro a LONG time ago.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> He unloaded that Astro a LONG time ago.


dammit! to you!? LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Nope, got mine on Ebay. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

I think it's the rosco police car.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Been working on the monte. Got it painted. Some orange peal but it needs a couple more coats of clear and a good polish. Also made inner trunk bracing detail.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Also decided to restart on this build.

Ugly before shot:









wheels:

























much better.


----------



## grimreaper69

Alright, with the newly aquired "parts", here's a plan for the future.


















Won't be a reg cab though, plan on gettin the crew cab from RMR.


----------



## halfasskustoms

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Also decided to restart on this build.
> 
> Ugly before shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much better.


U right, much better. Good job.


----------



## darkside customs

Astro got gone long time ago nephew!


----------



## chevyguy97

Ya'll know im a proud member of Drag-lo Kustomz, BUT im very disapointed in how the build off turned out, i don't mind losing if i know my club gave it it's all, but alot of ya'll really did not, Come on guys this is us, and when we as a group or as just one, and we are in a build off we need to give it our ALL, we are REPP"N Drag-lo here. I don't want to be known as the club that don't finish shit, i know there are times that a build can't be finished, but i also know that if you don't get on the bench then it won't NEVER get finished, im not perfect, i have a whole lot of started builds, but i 99.9% of the time finish a build when im in a build off, not tring to butt hurt anyone, but come on guys, i want everyone to know how good we are. Nothing but love and respect for ya'll, i would not be in this club if i did not have mad love and respect for ya'll, im just saying i want to see us finish more builds, we could have won that build off hands down, but too many of us dropped the ball.
So come on guys, lets do OUR BEST to start finishing builds, let's as a club strive to do better, we can do it, and as soon as the build off is over on customcarforums i want to as a club, we all get together and clean up our started builds shelf, i know mine is getting full and i KNOW most of ya'll have full shelfs or boxes of started builds. SO LETS FINISH THEM.
i do have an idea, why don't we as a club starting JAN 1st 2013, not start any new builds, but work next year on finish what's already started or what we have opened. Spend the whole year finishing our started builds, we can make a thread for it and post up every started build we have, there might be some of us that don't have started builds, but that's ok, ya'll know the one's im talking to, ME for one. lol, what do ya'll think, sound like a good idea for 2013????


----------



## grimreaper69

Now I KNOW you ain't talkin bout me fool. LOL Hell, I think I was the FIRST to finish.


And as for using 2013 just to finish started builds...........

I think for a lot of us we'd need at least 2 years. I got prob 20 started.......... Hell, I might need 3 years. LMAO


----------



## hocknberry

i got started late, kicked of the summer build off and got hit by a storm of shit balls in life! then when i got time to get to the 67 for the club build i snapped my front fender and gave up i guess?! im bummed i didnt get this one done! as for the 2013 idea...sounds good.....but i have around 30+ w.i.p.'s and i know ill have more my january! i know pretty much ALL OF US in drag-lo have w.i.p.'s sitting and waiting! so why not have a W.I.P. build off? pick the one favorite you want to get finished thats been sitting and get on it?! i'll step in with my AMERICAN TOYOTA build! i'd say a winter time line cuz most are stuck indoors.....but while the pot is boiling and the heat is there..........???????


----------



## chevyguy97

Damn, i knew we all had some started builds, but DAMN i did not know ya'll had THAT many started. lmao.
See that's what i was talkin about, grims got 20 and hocks got 30 lmao, i think i have like 10 myself. lol 
Thats a good idea hock, lets start this in like nov.
We can go from nov till march and finish as many as we can.
That american toyota, is that the truck your putting the camero stuff on, a friend of mine thats not really into models said he saw a toyota on utube that some one was putting camero stuff on and i told him i think that's the one hock is working on and he was like Damn that's badd ass.


----------



## chevyguy97

And as far as the ONE i want to finish, i know i need to get the old body x-cab 1/20th scale S-10 back on the bench and finish that bitch. the only reason i did not finish that build is that i sold my 1:1, that is the ONE im going to finish first once this build off starts, but lets not call it a build off, let's call it a finish off, i would like to see how many we can finish. the Finish off does not have to end in march, it can last all next year, but we can start it this nov and go till dec 2013.
So what we need to do is get out ALL our unfinished builds and post pic's on nov 1st, and spend the next year finishing them, or do our best to finish them, don't buy any new models, just finish the one's that you have already started.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> And as far as the ONE i want to finish, i know i need to get the old body x-cab 1/20th scale S-10 back on the bench and finish that bitch. the only reason i did not finish that build is that i sold my 1:1, that is the ONE im going to finish first once this build off starts, but lets not call it a build off, let's call it a finish off, i would like to see how many we can finish. the Finish off does not have to end in march, it can last all next year, but we can start it this nov and go till dec 2013.
> So what we need to do is get out ALL our unfinished builds and post pic's on nov 1st, and spend the next year finishing them, or do our best to finish them, don't buy any new models, just finish the one's that you have already started.


Hey, I can't just quit buying new kits cold turkey. LMAO I've said it before, I'll say it again........













WE NEED A SUPPORT GROUP! :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69

I've actually been able to put some work in the past couple days. Here's the engine so far for the 72 Chevy.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im still around but not in the shop...kinda redoing my house, so til thats done im off building models for a bit. Last year i pulled off 15+ clean builds and for me makes up for this year and model shows ill attend.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

No offense fellas, but I think we need to step away from the build off mode, and start finding the participation of the club first. I see maybe the same 3-5 people every once in a while, and that's about it. Just my .02, but we need more appearances from the club members before we start worryin about build offs again, or maybe just start thinning out and rebuilding.


----------



## dig_derange

grimreaper69 said:


> I've actually been able to put some work in the past couple days. Here's the engine so far for the 72 Chevy.


PE looks great bro


----------



## kykustoms

sorry i didnt finish my build for the build off... right in the middle i split up with my bitch she took kids and shit aint been the same... aint really worked on anything in 5-6 months... at first it was cause of the grieving period now its cause im enjoying the single life haha ill get back into it eventually... like to get one of those gmc plows to work on but havnt found one yet...


----------



## corky

i think as club we do need to work on club partisipation but what honestly makes it hard is being so far from eachother their isnt but three of us here in ga and well one of them just practically quit building u know as a club and builders we all are very talented and we can handle our own but life does happen very much on a daily basis so u know it is what it is as for buildoffs im still gona do em i enjoy them most of my unfinished kits are unfinished for a reason (lack of intrest in the style) so i probably wont ever finish them just not into them as for my build for the buildoff shit happens i didnt finish it because of the heat warping it durring our move last month so if that means i get thinned out or cut from the team then be it those of us who actually participated put a shit ton of time and energy into these builds so what we didnt finish we all had accidents happen i mean in the last 6 months alone my life has been turned upside down and then some but i kept trying to push farther and harder so heres my 2 cents i love drag lo but if im gona get cut over not finishing this build over real life sittuations then so be it


----------



## grimreaper69

No one is gettin cut for not finishing. The cuts will take place because of members MIA.


----------



## corky

well im deff not mia


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Didnt say i quit...for those that wanna know..i got 6 cars painted, cleared and buffed..i just havent got time to sit down and glue my fingers together at the moment.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> Damn, i knew we all had some started builds, but DAMN i did not know ya'll had THAT many started. lmao.
> See that's what i was talkin about, grims got 20 and hocks got 30 lmao, i think i have like 10 myself. lol
> Thats a good idea hock, lets start this in like nov.
> We can go from nov till march and finish as many as we can.
> That american toyota, is that the truck your putting the camero stuff on, a friend of mine thats not really into models said he saw a toyota on utube that some one was putting camero stuff on and i told him i think that's the one hock is working on and he was like Damn that's badd ass.


i know that vid you are talking about....i bought it from him when we were in round 1 or 2 of the mini truckin magazine build off!


----------



## chevyguy97

OK first off NO ONE is getting cut, and trust me i understand about real life shit happening. i don't want anyone thinking this is a get the fuck out kinda thing, no way would i want to cut people, i was just tring to say the right thing to maybe MOTIVATE not elimante. lol
Jake sorry to here about the split, but you have some single life fun, and when you get tired of that we will be here bro.
brian take your time redoing your house the bench will still be there when ya get it done.
I'm just wanting to motivate people, not wanting to hurt anyones butt on this, i was just throwing out ideas to maybe bring some of us back to the bench, i admit i have way more time then most people do to build, my wife works full time, and i stay at home with the kids, they have been out of school for 3 months so i've been stuck in the house at my bench, been to damn hot to take the kids out and do stuff, BUT school is going to start back soon and i will be in my shop finish up some 1:1 cars i have over there. trust me i understand that we all can't just sit around building model cars. lol
BUT i do know that some of the best builders in the game are right here in this group, AND i want everyone to know it.
im just wanting to maybe get some stuff off our project shelf, i know mine is getting full and that modelers ADD is a mofo, so we as a club need to do little things from time to time to motivate each other or our hobby will die, i know i get tired of building too, i feel like ive build everything everyway i can, just seems like there's nothing new, i feel like this all the time, just tring to keep the hobby alive, my daughter is building and that's great i want to see our next genaration building.
so just remember that we are here and love to see updates on what YOUR working on, and Next time a build off comes up just just think, do I have the time for this or do i just need to skip it for now and maybe jump in on the next one, caues don't worry, there will always be build off's of some kind going on some where.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> OK first off NO ONE is getting cut, and trust me i understand about real life shit happening. i don't want anyone thinking this is a get the fuck out kinda thing, no way would i want to cut people, i was just tring to say the right thing to maybe MOTIVATE not elimante. lol
> Jake sorry to here about the split, but you have some single life fun, and when you get tired of that we will be here bro.
> brian take your time redoing your house the bench will still be there when ya get it done.
> I'm just wanting to motivate people, not wanting to hurt anyones butt on this, i was just throwing out ideas to maybe bring some of us back to the bench, i admit i have way more time then most people do to build, my wife works full time, and i stay at home with the kids, they have been out of school for 3 months so i've been stuck in the house at my bench, been to damn hot to take the kids out and do stuff, BUT school is going to start back soon and i will be in my shop finish up some 1:1 cars i have over there. trust me i understand that we all can't just sit around building model cars. lol
> BUT i do know that some of the best builders in the game are right here in this group, AND i want everyone to know it.
> im just wanting to maybe get some stuff off our project shelf, i know mine is getting full and that modelers ADD is a mofo, so we as a club need to do little things from time to time to motivate each other or our hobby will die, i know i get tired of building too, i feel like ive build everything everyway i can, just seems like there's nothing new, i feel like this all the time, just tring to keep the hobby alive, my daughter is building and that's great i want to see our next genaration building.
> so just remember that we are here and love to see updates on what YOUR working on, and Next time a build off comes up just just think, do I have the time for this or do i just need to skip it for now and maybe jump in on the next one, caues don't worry, there will always be build off's of some kind going on some where.



YOU SIR, CAN STAY AWAY FROM MY BUTT. :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao


----------



## corky

:sprint:all this butt rape talk lol trust me im deff building again but had to handle priorities first


----------



## chevyguy97

Ya'll are so crazy. lmao No one said anything about butt rapping anyone. lol--ya'll know what i ment.
Hay grim that motor looks great, nice job.


----------



## grimreaper69

Alright, the engine is done. My original plan was to paint the truck blue and silver, decided to do red and silver. Just gotta wait for the right time to lay the paint.


----------



## darkside customs

@


grimreaper69 said:


> Alright, the engine is done. My original plan was to paint the truck blue and silver, decided to do red and silver. Just gotta wait for the right time to lay the paint.


Damn! That looks killer!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

darkside customs said:


> @
> Damn! That looks killer!!


x2!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks fellas. It's slow goin since I don't have a place to paint.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks fellas. It's slow goin since I don't have a place to paint.


Paint in the bathroom with the exhaust fan on. :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Paint in the bathroom with the exhaust fan on. :roflmao:


LOL....with some drop cloth taped everywhere...it does work!!! :thumbsup::rofl:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Or get a box fan and put it in the window sucking the air out. Thats what i used to do. That fan was nasty and so was the screen. But it worked great.


----------



## grimreaper69

The smell will still roll through the house. My daughter has asthma, so can't have that. I got a balcony, but the humidity has been ridiculous the past few days.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> The smell will still roll through the house. My daughter has asthma, so can't have that. I got a balcony, but the humidity has been ridiculous the past few days.


I could see the smell being an issue with spraying in the bathroom. But shouldnt be with the big fan in the window sucking it out. Depending on where the fan would be in the house. Mine was in our bedroom and i had both doors shut. So it never really smelled up the room. Those box fans work great. But yeah. I understand with the little ones though. I havnt sprayed in the house in a loooong time. I dont think my oldest could walk yet the last time i used that method. And shes 7 now so. I just spray at work in the paint room.


----------



## grimreaper69

I have 2 box fans, but the issue is this. We have 2 windows, one in each bedroom, and a sliding glass door in the living room. I don't dare paint in our BR, which is where my bench is. Paint dust is a bitch. I'll just wait a couple days and see what happens with the weather. Might get lucky.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Look fellas, I dont want to blow this outta proportion, but seriously, the participation of members is stagnent as fuck. I know life happens, because Im a man with 5 kids, so shit is never ending, but Wonderbread has been to HELL and back, and we couldnt even finish a build off for him. We just need to start showing support for eachother again, and help eachother back into building. If you rep the tag, then rep it. Im not sayin you need to build daily, but the brotherhood of the club is just not there. 

Again, my .02, so hopefully I am not burning bridges.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> Look fellas, I dont want to blow this outta proportion, but seriously, the participation of members is stagnent as fuck. I know life happens, because Im a man with 5 kids, so shit is never ending, but Wonderbread has been to HELL and back, and we couldnt even finish a build off for him. We just need to start showing support for eachother again, and help eachother back into building. If you rep the tag, then rep it. Im not sayin you need to build daily, but the brotherhood of the club is just not there.
> 
> Again, my .02, so hopefully I am not burning bridges.


Your not burning bridges. Thats real talk. Ill be the first to stand up and say i havnt touched shit since i started the Summer Build Off. I have to still finish it. I just got motivated enough to list old build and rebuilders for sale so i can make room for new builds. In hopes ill sit back down and do something.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I have 2 box fans, but the issue is this. We have 2 windows, one in each bedroom, and a sliding glass door in the living room. I don't dare paint in our BR, which is where my bench is. Paint dust is a bitch. I'll just wait a couple days and see what happens with the weather. Might get lucky.


Temps are supposed to drop this week. So hopefully you can get some painting done.


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Look fellas, I dont want to blow this outta proportion, but seriously, the participation of members is stagnent as fuck. I know life happens, because Im a man with 5 kids, so shit is never ending, but Wonderbread has been to HELL and back, and we couldnt even finish a build off for him. We just need to start showing support for eachother again, and help eachother back into building. If you rep the tag, then rep it. Im not sayin you need to build daily, but the brotherhood of the club is just not there.
> 
> Again, my .02, so hopefully I am not burning bridges.


Junior, you aren't burning bridges... Glad to hear you speak your mind.... Very true, a lot of us have real shit that keep us from doin things, but brotherhood needs to be strong... True this site has become a joke for a while, but I still pop on and post shit up... It takes a few minutes of my time to do a little bit of work on something, yea, I got a ton of projects, and a lot of time on my hands now, but I just don't build as much as I use to anymore... But I still build, and I've managed to get quite a few builds done. Hell, I finished two build offs, one for the team, and one with that Puto El Rafa lmao! The bottom line is this, take a few minutes to do just even say a body mod, or gluing two engine halves together... May not be much, but it adds up over time.... Here's what I see from club brothers...


Grimreaper
Bowtiebadboy
Myself 
junior
Even Mayhem

These are who I see that put in work on here the most. 
I'm proud of all you guys for reppin the club, we just all need to do a little more to make this an even more respectable club.
Lately on LIL, the clubs I've seen the most from are LUGK and Down2scale.
No disrespect to CMBI, but I don't want this club to turn out how CMBI has. No disrespect to TJ at all... 
Ok enough of my frasier Krane posting...


----------



## corky

wait just a sec what do you know bout brotherhood prez hell you cant even answer your phone or call anybody back hell thats not brotherhood anyone on here knows if they call me im gona answer or if they ask me a question im gona answer it as acurately as possible no i havent been building the past few months like i use to because their are more important things in my life then plastic i just recently started building again and this is the shit i come back too a bunch of guys griping on the computer about a internet buildoff and a club should have meetings and get to gethers we cant do that we are to spread out to do that so i dont get where you get throwing up brother hood from cause honestly homie u just dont know


----------



## grimreaper69

I wasn't gonna jump in this cuz honestly, I got no room to talk. The most I've done in the last 2 months is BUY, do a few mock ups on the newly aquired kits, and build the engine for the 72. I'm not gonna knock the prez if he's not on here a whole lot or doesn't answer his phone, OR return calls. You said it corky, LIFE HAPPENS. He's out there tryin to get his life back after all that BS. I give him more respect for that then if he was doin nothin but sittin behind a bench slingin plastic. He's rebuilding his life, not lettin that BS bring him down into a depressed pile of nothing.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh good grief. Sadly enuf i come on this joke of a site each and every day to see whats up but this is taking the cake. Model cars is a HOBBY not a lifestyle... yall actin like its life or death that guys need to build or some shit. If i never built another car id be happy..i been doing models for 98% of my life and i get over plastic real easy since ive been around it so long.
Yall need to calm down some..realize that theres more to life than plastic.


----------



## grimreaper69

Truer words were never spoken Brian. LIFE!! With the hours I work I can't spend a whole lot of time with the fam. Yesterday we went to the county fair. Walked around and looked at the exhibits (found myself at the case where there are a few builds displayed) LOL. Also found a vendor with some stuff I figured I could use for building. Got myself a good pair of decal scissors, clamping tweezers, and a "panel scriber". All for $9. We're goin back today so my daughter can ride all day. So my 2 days off this week won't be spent building.


----------



## chevyguy97

Im with slammd on this, i was not tring to start a war on this topic, i was just tring to motivate alittle, caues that's how we stick together and keep the hobby alive, is to motivate each other, i know there are WAY more important things in life then plastic. I was just saying that if you enter a build off then stick with it, I KNOW that not everytime that can be done, but it can be done, so if you know you don't have time for a build off, then don't get in it. that's all i was saying. Just build on your own time, build for yourself not a build off, i just know that we could have beat them lugk guys if more of us would have finished, out of this club mine was the most custom one finished and im not that good. i just really wanted to kick some butt in that build off and show them guys how DRAG-LO does it.

JAMES i like that little list of people you added up there, but MY NAME WAS NOT ONIT. lol--i build all the time, i finish 95% of what i start. i know i have only finished 2 this year, but im working on number 3 as we speak, and the 2 i have finished, both have opening doors and trunks, flocking, full custom builds, it just takes a min to finish one. i desided to slow down alittle this year and build more quality then quanity, and the 64 impala im building now is way out there, and all it needs to be finished is the top color on paint and reassemble.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Truer words were never spoken Brian. LIFE!! With the hours I work I can't spend a whole lot of time with the fam. Yesterday we went to the county fair. Walked around and looked at the exhibits (found myself at the case where there are a few builds displayed) LOL. Also found a vendor with some stuff I figured I could use for building. Got myself a good pair of decal scissors, clamping tweezers, and a "panel scriber". All for $9. We're goin back today so my daughter can ride all day. So my 2 days off this week won't be spent building.


Looks like you got yourself some weed scissors. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Looks like you got yourself some weed scissors. :roflmao:


EXACTLY what I thought when I seen them. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

"Damping tweezer"? You mean roach clips. Lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Nope. I don't smoke weed. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Thats basically what Clinton said too. And we all know what happened with that. Just busting ball James.


----------



## grimreaper69

No, Clinton said, and I quote: "Yes I did smoke it, But I did not inhale." :roflmao:

And again: "I DID NOT have sexual relations with that woman."


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> No, Clinton said, and I quote: "Yes I did smoke it, But I did not inhale." :roflmao:
> 
> And again: "I DID NOT have sexual relations with that woman."


Lmao. He was scared to say he got a hummer in the White House.


----------



## grimreaper69

I still don't see waht the big deal was. So what if he was the president? He's a man, he has his needs too, whether it be weed, a BJ, a rim job, a salad tossing, whatever. :roflmao:


----------



## corky

i was hittin up the brotherhood comment brothers should always be around for eachother thats what pisses me off i agree 110 percent with brians comment its a hobby not life and noones goin to tell me that i need to build this or that or in any kind of a timely manor plastic is not my life it is my hobby and i plan on keeping it that way but when you start throwing that brother hood word up man their is absolutely no clue here what it is about it has absolutely nothing to do with the plastic but rather with the people building it i dont have to build plastic to be a friend and i think alot of people use that word loosly and it always causes bs cause the people using it does not even know what it means and as for building im doing it my way when someone buys my kits and supplies ill build em how they say that is the bottom line and if someone calls me and needs help or just a friend i always answer im gettin tired of shit not bein equal and chevy 97 my name isnt on the list either so dont feel bad bout it


----------



## grimreaper69

Now THIS is brotherhood, fightin like siblings. LOL On the real, nobody is tellin anyone when, where or how to build. But to just take a couple mins to post a quick pic of what you're workin on once in a while. I know for some it's not that easy, but at least check in from time to time. Like a real fam, I wonder bout you guys sometimes. Especially if you've been MIA for a min.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If i do put up im building..even a pic look for it on fb...the photobucket load up then linking it to layitlow shit is clearly well over its due date to be revised and made more simple.


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Nope. I don't smoke weed. LOL


It'd be a lot cooler if you did. A QUOTE from day'd and confused.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I've been really busy lately guys, just no time to build. Since it's been really nice lately I have found my self outside working on my 1:1. I still post when I can. Just finished a power/leather seat swap in my Sonoma. I love summer but the building really slows down for me.









But here's a mock up of the Monte. I still need to get some paint for the top and interior before I move any further.


----------



## chevyguy97

That 1:1 is just like a model so when your working onit your still building. lol, that's the way i see it. lol
monty's look'n good too.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> It'd be a lot cooler if you did. A QUOTE from day'd and confused.


That's what I like about high school girls, I keep gettin older, they stay the same age. Hehe alright. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

Ya'll aint right, this went from talking about staying in a build off to funny lines in dazed and confused, and bill clinton jokes, well im from arkansas too and he was the best prez we ever had and we need him back in office.


----------



## grimreaper69

SMALL update. Got the hood hinged.


----------



## darkside customs

corky said:


> wait just a sec what do you know bout brotherhood prez hell you cant even answer your phone or call anybody back hell thats not brotherhood anyone on here knows if they call me im gona answer or if they ask me a question im gona answer it as acurately as possible no i havent been building the past few months like i use to because their are more important things in my life then plastic i just recently started building again and this is the shit i come back too a bunch of guys griping on the computer about a internet buildoff and a club should have meetings and get to gethers we cant do that we are to spread out to do that so i dont get where you get throwing up brother hood from cause honestly homie u just dont know


First of all, what has your nipples all pinched up about? I can't return everyone's phone call right then and there... You aren't the only one who doesn't get a prompt return phone call... Between you and Santiago, I don't know who blows my phone up more.... I'm not tryin to sound like a dick here, but seems to me you get all anal wounded about me not returning a phone call... My sleep pattern is all jacked up so I'm usually up til four or five am and sleep off and on during the day... So of course I'm not tryin to return phone calls if I'm tryin to catch some zs.... I do know about brotherhood homie.... My list was of who I see posting on the reg for the most part.... I'm not here to give shit to anyone, just sayin that before you pop up on here puttin me on blast, you should calm yourself down homie... And as far as griping about a build off and club meetings are concerned.... It was brought up that there wasn't a lot of people who finished the drag lo/LUGK build off.... All I did was co sign on that... A club meeting would be great... Yes a lot of us are spread out all over the U.S, but it was a good idea brought up by Junior and I agree it would be awesome to get to meet a lot of you guys.... Patrick, I don't know why you are trippin out for, but this could have been taken to a PM instead.... I don't come on here a lot anymore, and this is a main reason... Drama like this... 



grimreaper69 said:


> I wasn't gonna jump in this cuz honestly, I got no room to talk. The most I've done in the last 2 months is BUY, do a few mock ups on the newly aquired kits, and build the engine for the 72. I'm not gonna knock the prez if he's not on here a whole lot or doesn't answer his phone, OR return calls. You said it corky, LIFE HAPPENS. He's out there tryin to get his life back after all that BS. I give him more respect for that then if he was doin nothin but sittin behind a bench slingin plastic. He's rebuilding his life, not lettin that BS bring him down into a depressed pile of nothing.


Thank you! I appreciate that J!



SlammdSonoma said:


> Oh good grief. Sadly enuf i come on this joke of a site each and every day to see whats up but this is taking the cake. Model cars is a HOBBY not a lifestyle... yall actin like its life or death that guys need to build or some shit. If i never built another car id be happy..i been doing models for 98% of my life and i get over plastic real easy since ive been around it so long.
> Yall need to calm down some..realize that theres more to life than plastic.


truer than true.... And a reason why I don't post much n here anymore is because of the bullshit and bitchin and moaning... Fuck, I miss the days of Jeff, you, Jake, myself, Minidick, and Rollin posting on here like crazy...


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> That's what I like about high school girls, I keep gettin older, they stay the same age. Hehe alright. LOL


LOL thats funny as hell. Good one.

Remember when all you had to do was take a pill to get rid of anything you might have cought from someone. The good ol days.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

James so do i brother. The good days are gone..


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011

where did you get those plates?


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011

do you still have wheel and tire #5?


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011

where did you get those rims?


----------



## halfasskustoms

What the fuck rims u talkin bout. Copy and paste the pic so we know what the hell u talkin bout.


----------



## darkside customs

halfasskustoms said:


> What the fuck rims u talkin bout. Copy and paste the pic so we know what the hell u talkin bout.


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


You like that. NOW THAT'S THE WAY I ROLL. Strate to the motherfuckin point.


----------



## mr_custom_kreation_2011

still have the 97?


----------



## darkside customs

WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT? THIS ISN'T THE CLASSIFIED SECTION. THIS IS A CLUB DISCUSSION THREAD. PLEASE POST YOUR WANTS IN THE APPROPRIATE SECTION.


----------



## hocknberry

?! WTF just happened here?! i miss a day and its a plastic battle?! now its clinton jokes?! LOL chill out fellers! matt...your intentions were good and i get what you are saying....but you did kinda bark a bit bro?! all im saying is it would be cool to drag out some old builds that have been sitting, pick one and get back to it?! i guess not a build off but a GET TO IT?! LOL! i finish up the SUMMER BUILD OFF next saturday.....i have some other builds i been messin with, but im gonna dig out my fav. truck build and get going maybe monday the 20th....so if anyone wants to jump in on this, feel free BROTHERS! this is just a motivational movement now....not a build off!! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

mr_custom_kreation_2011 said:


> where did you get those plates?





mr_custom_kreation_2011 said:


> do you still have wheel and tire #5?





mr_custom_kreation_2011 said:


> still have the 97?


Too much smot poking causes drain bamage.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao.. gotta really read that one.


----------



## corky

ok guys i apoligize maybe i read shit the wrong way its been a fucked up couple of months bottom line u know i fuckin hate drama bottom line idk i guess i was havin a shitty morning that day which doesnt happen much so ill make it simple because of my actions if yall would like me out then just txt me or call me and say so if not then hell txt me or call me and let me know how you feel bout it i just got a feeling like i was being called out for handling what i had to handle in my life so thats kinda why i felt the way i felt as for calling james ive called him once or maybe twice a week to check on him or ask him a modeling question (like true brothers and homies do) so their i dont feel like i was in the wrong im done with all buildoffs and all im gona do from now on is build what makes me happy and when i get a sec to build it im not posting on here a whole lot because i dont know how to put pics on this new computer yet so let me know what yall want 423 903 8933 bottom line


----------



## grimreaper69

We all have our bad days bro. Hell, I got one hell of a temper, but when it comes to the internet you never really know how somethin is really bein said. I choose to ignore a LOT of shit for that reason.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Patrick, we all have tempers, we all sometimes mistake shit for how it's said, but look man, you gotta respect the dude at the top. Grim said it just right, we all have our bad days, and to put it short, we're all gonna bicker about one thing or another at some point in the club, but we are just that, a CLUB. The best part about this club is that even though we are all spread out over the country, we have an easy access to talk with eachother right at our fingertips that is a HELL of a lot easier then gettin in a car and driving to one local spot once a week. I think that in between what we all said was basically that we just want to see some more faces around here, even if it's just to pop in for a minute and say what's up once a week, and what you've been wroking on. Nobody wants to kick members out just because they spoke their minds and said somethng. Trust me, I ruffled feathers here, and I will ruffle feathers more in the future too, but I like this club, and I like the members in it, and I just want to see a little more participation in something when we say we're goin to.

My bottom line on all this is like this bro, James is the Prez, and what he says goes, and if we cant deal with that, then we have an option out by stepping down. Plain and simple. It is what it is, and James says what it is. Nobody was pointin a finger directly at you bro, and nobody probably ever will unless they are pointing and sayin "THAT FUCKING GUY BUILT THAT"   It's all good, and Im glad you cooled off a little and came back to speak up. It's what it's all about. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

Alright dammit, PICS...................................... :biggrin: I managed to get the first color on the cab, ran out, so I gotta grab some up tomorrow so I can get the hood and bed sprayed.


----------



## corky

damn grim that looks killer i got pics of my last two projects im gona load in just a sec but here is a car im gona try to duplicate for our nnl show in november








lets see if i can pull a rabbit out of my hat on this one


----------



## corky

here is pics of my model a pickup i just finished building sorry for the shitty cell pics

















and heres pics of my 62 catalina custom i built for my oldest daughter for nnl for the junior class

















like i said guys ive been building quite a bit just havent had a way to post:boink:


----------



## darkside customs

corky said:


> here is pics of my model a pickup i just finished building sorry for the shitty cell pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres pics of my 62 catalina custom i built for my oldest daughter for nnl for the junior class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said guys ive been building quite a bit just havent had a way to post:boink:


Homie, we are still goin to the NNL together... But check it out... I'm walkin fool! No more wheelchair for my ass! I ain't mad at ya... I tried callin you back earlier... Hit me up tomorrow man...


----------



## halfasskustoms

DUDE that 62 catalina is kool as all get out. If and when I get me one of those kits, Mine going with the same theam.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Oh and good luck with that shoebox. Id LOVE to see that redone in a 1/25 scale.


----------



## corky

well it will deff be a challenge to re create it in scale but i cant wait and thanks for the complements and i woke up to my phone fucked up grrrrrr but i will figure it out soon homies


----------



## corky

im havin issues finding a shoebox kit so if anyones got one they wana get rid of hit me up


----------



## grimreaper69

Got some color down.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some color down.


Now that is badass!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Now that is badass!


Thanks bro. Now it needs clear, foil, clear........






Clear........







Clear..............








:biggrin:







Need to decide on an interior color.


----------



## corky

looks killer homie im thinkin tan interior would look good ......... since im havin issues finding a shoebox kit i like i have came up with some other options for nnl so i need some club help im diggin option one but idk yet so here they are

1.









2.









3.









so let me know what yall think


----------



## hocknberry

#1 would be a tough one but cool as hell done.......but im diggin #2!


----------



## grimreaper69

I was thinkin tan, with brandywine flocking.









And I'm diggin option #3, IF you can make the girl too. LOL


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Dude if you're confidant to do a Gypsy Rose replica,by all means go for it,I've only seen a few over the years,all 64s don't recall the 63 Gypsy Rose done in 1/25..hmm


----------



## corky

oh i never thought of the 63 hmmmmm but its so hard to find pics of it


----------



## corky

ok the 63 wins ive never seen a replica of it so here it goes hell yur


----------



## Lownslow302

corky said:


> damn grim that looks killer i got pics of my last two projects im gona load in just a sec but here is a car im gona try to duplicate for our nnl show in november
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if i can pull a rabbit out of my hat on this one


im doing that to a shoebox too


----------



## corky

ok homie go for it u do the shoe box and ill do the 63


----------



## hocknberry

corky said:


> ok the 63 wins ive never seen a replica of it so here it goes hell yur


the 64 hands down is a better car, but i dont remember seeing the 63 done in scale?! good luck corky!!


----------



## Lownslow302

hocknberry said:


> the 64 hands down is a better car, but i dont remember seeing the 63 done in scale?! good luck corky!!


im a fan of the 63 it had more work done than the new GR


----------



## corky

yea i just gota find more pics i think im gona hit up the imperials thread and see if anybody has pics of what i need


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Got some color down.


Hit it with the silver one more time. Can see the red showing through in a couple spot. Hey i seem to remember building one like this.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

corky said:


> yea i just gota find more pics i think im gona hit up the imperials thread and see if anybody has pics of what i need


Orrrrrrrr maybe to try the 64 roof patterns on the 63,I think the 63 would be harder to replicate dead on,


----------



## halfasskustoms

Good luck Corky.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Hit it with the silver one more time. Can see the red showing through in a couple spot. Hey i seem to remember building one like this.


I sprayed the red over the silver. That's just a little overspray, cheap tape. Just gotta do a little touch up.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Hey fellas I truely apploigize for not being around and being more active in the club lately.I want to try and get my club brothers respect back that I may have lost in my absense.I want to try and get our club moral back.I'm think we should do a 1 year multi build,Drag-Lo only build off.I have been slacking in the building department severly this year.I feel horrible for not completing my Wonderbread stepside build and not finishing my LUGK vs.Drag-LO build either.I am going to make a point to make more time to post more often and be more active.Like I said earlier fellas I am truely sorry for not being around more often.


----------



## darkside customs

It's all good Jeremy... No worries brother..


----------



## grimreaper69

Fuck that shit, he's been MIA for a min now, kick his ass to the curb!













































Just fuckin with ya bro. :roflmao:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I totally deserve that comment even if in the back of your mind you actually meant it.
I need to know how many crew members didn't finish their build for the WonderBread Step-Side build.I would like to see all of the builds finished.My name is going at the top of this list.
1.Aces'N'Eights-78' Dodge Lil Red Express


----------



## grimreaper69

Hell no bro, didn't mean it at all. There's a LOT of things that can keep us away, some of those are beyond our control. LIFE, it's a beautiful thing, SOMETIMES. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

I like the idea of a 1 year multi-build, kinda like Dynasty did last year. get a list of diff builds and you have a year to build them. is that what ya ment??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I talked with wonderbread the other night about the stepside builds..for all that get built and sent to him before november, they will be grouped together and taken a pic of all at the southern nationals this year.


----------



## chevyguy97

i did finish my wonderbread stepside build, but i have not sent it too him yet, sorry james, i need to get my ass in gear and ship that out to ya. Post up your address and i will get that out to ya, i also entered it into the year long build off for Dynasty and won 3rd place for best truck.


----------



## chevyguy97

OK james i have your model and some other stuff i thought you might like all boxed up and ready to ship, just need your address and this package will be on it's way.


----------



## darkside customs

ATTENTION DRAG LO MEMBERS

Starting September 1st, will start a year long build off... 
1.Pro Touring
2. Street truck
3. Lowrider
4. Muscle
5. Tuner
6. Anything goes/ Only a Minitrucker would do
So that's a total of6 builds that should be completed by Sept 1 ,2013.....
I will say that it is mandatory that each member check in at least once a week whether it be posting a build or just dropping a line... We need to get this club back on top again... Your help is greatly appreciated...
Thanks
Your Prez
Wonderbread


----------



## grimreaper69

Hmm, not feelin the motorcycle.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Hmm, not feelin the motorcycle.


I figured something different maybe a chopper... Idk.. Lol


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm not a bike builder, maybe i'll just build something else in place of it.


----------



## darkside customs

That's cool with me bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Must be nice to be in a club........lol


----------



## darkside customs

I got enough projects soone more wouldn't hurt me at all lol... 
I'll post pics tonite...


----------



## darkside customs

ALRIGHT FELLAS.... WANNA WELCOME HALFASSKUSTOMS TO THE FAMILY!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Who meeeeeeee. Thanks darkside. Now where's my tshirt and member ship card....lol

Thanks homies.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> Who meeeeeeee. Thanks darkside. Now where's my tshirt and member ship card....lol
> 
> Thanks homies.


Congrats man,They seem like a great group of guys and hella talented builders


----------



## Scur-rape-init

halfasskustoms said:


> Who meeeeeeee. Thanks darkside. Now where's my tshirt and member ship card....lol
> 
> Thanks homies.


Welcome to the Crew bro. 



Aces'N'Eights said:


> I totally deserve that comment even if in the back of your mind you actually meant it.
> I need to know how many crew members didn't finish their build for the WonderBread Step-Side build.I would like to see all of the builds finished.My name is going at the top of this list.
> 1.Aces'N'Eights-78' Dodge Lil Red Express


I'm going to say this, and I mean no offense J, but you do deserve that comment! The club's P and VP need their faces around more then anyone in the group, but also, like Grim said, Life does happen, so we all understand. I dont think a kick to the curb is in order. :scrutinize: YET! LOL, j/k. 



SlammdSonoma said:


> I talked with wonderbread the other night about the stepside builds..for all that get built and sent to him before november, they will be grouped together and taken a pic of all at the southern nationals this year.


That's pretty cool Brian. I will hopefully get this off soon enough. Workin like a mofo right at the moment, but soon WB, soon. 



darkside customs said:


> ATTENTION DRAG LO MEMBERS
> 
> Starting September 1st, will start a year long build off...
> 1.Pro Touring
> 2. Street truck
> 3. Lowrider
> 4. Muscle
> 5. Tuner
> 6. Motorcycle
> 
> So that's a total of6 builds that should be completed by Sept 1 ,2013.....
> I will say that it is mandatory that each member check in at least once a week whether it be posting a build or just dropping a line... We need to get this club back on top again... Your help is greatly appreciated...
> Thanks
> Your Prez
> Wonderbread


Checkin in Prez. Gonna be a busy mofo these next few weeks. I like this idea, but I hope I can atleast build ONE of them, let alone SIX!! :wow:


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION what do you mean when you said STREET TRUCK, is that a truck that's just lowared on some nice wheels OR can it be a bagged layed out lowrider style????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Amazingly i got 3 or 4 of the builds in the buildoff in paint and awaiting assembly...plus thanks to mayhemkustom ( scott) ill be getting my build on..a partial build on one of his first..just needs a frame.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

No offense taken,I do deserve it.
Matt,the street truck build is how ever you interpret that category.
How about for the motorcycle we make it a motorcycle/members choice category.That way if anyone can't find or isn't wanting to build a bike.
Halfasskustoms,welcome to the family bro.
Now,I have a question about the build off James,are we using fresh builds or can we use started builds that we need/want to finish?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks guys.


----------



## hocknberry

welcome to the fam sam! for street truck...for mine...im thinkin a static dropped daily driver....maybe has a little wear and tear from driving a custom truck daily?! kit status is up to the prez. for posting, but im thinkin.....what ever will light a fire throw it on the bench to finish?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> welcome to the fam sam! for street truck...for mine...im thinkin a static dropped daily driver....maybe has a little wear and tear from driving a custom truck daily?! kit status is up to the prez. for posting, but im thinkin.....what ever will light a fire throw it on the bench to finish?!


An s-10 static dropped with the typical cab corner rust. Haha.


----------



## grimreaper69

I would say that started projects are cool. That way we can knock out some of the builds we have layin around that need finished. Just my $.02, it's wonderbread's "sandbox", his decision.


----------



## hocknberry

we are a truck based club......so instead of motorcycle/chopper......how about......like in the magazine........."only a mini trucker would"........a body dropped kids wagon or a golf cart dog legging?! a mini cooper truck?! something off the wall only a mini trucker would do?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> we are a truck based club......so instead of motorcycle/chopper......how about......like in the magazine........."only a mini trucker would"........a body dropped kids wagon or a golf cart dog legging?! a mini cooper truck?! something off the wall only a mini trucker would do?!


Some of that is beyond some guys abilities (mine LOL). I say for that category we just do an anything goes.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Some of that is beyond some guys abilities (mine LOL). I say for that category we just do an anything goes.


just throwing out ideas...but just what you said grim.....X the motorcycle and make it "ONLY A MINI TRUCKER WOULD" ..just something of the wall a MINI TRUCK BUILDER WOULD DO?!


----------



## darkside customs

It can be started builds... I'm not trippin over that... And ilike the anything goes idea and the only a minitrucker would idea


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Good with started projects.. i got two thats well overdue to be finished. My s10/ranger conversion and transformer needs to find a spot in the buildoff and get finished for once


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Maybe with this build off I'll finally finish Deadman's Hand.I'm looking forward to my first tuner build up and the "only a minitrucker would" style build.The options are endless on that,because we can come up with some pretty crazy shit that will make people say"why would you want to do that?"There is only one answer for that" We're minitruckers and thats what we do."


----------



## hocknberry

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Maybe with this build off I'll finally finish Deadman's Hand.I'm looking forward to my first tuner build up and the "only a minitrucker would" style build.The options are endless on that,because we can come up with some pretty crazy shit that will make people say"why would you want to do that?"There is only one answer for that" We're minitruckers and thats what we do."


:werd: when i had my 1:1 mazda ex-cab convert WIP.....it was bodied and bagged but interior was gutted....only the steering shaft and electrical was in it....had the garage door opened...some old timer walking by looking in....."how the hell do you drive that thang?" i say "it has air bags"......he says."air bags??? it ain't even got no steerin wheel!?" i just started laughing!!!! minitruckin rules!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

hocknberry said:


> :werd: when i had my 1:1 mazda ex-cab convert WIP.....it was bodied and bagged but interior was gutted....only the steering shaft and electrical was in it....had the garage door opened...some old timer walking by looking in....."how the hell do you drive that thang?" i say "it has air bags"......he says."air bags??? it ain't even got no steerin wheel!?" i just started laughing!!!! minitruckin rules!!! :thumbsup:


Exactly,a good friend of mine use to have a bagged and bodied ext. cab mazdawg too.We live in a small town and one day we had it park on main street getting ready to head into a yown close by for a cruise night and 4 old farmers were walking around the truck when we came out of the gas station.They were like "how do you expect to drive that thing its too low to the ground?"So we got in the truck Logan aired it up cycled the bags up and down a couple times before we drove off.I live in an older neighborhood in our town so it will be quite interesting when I start on my sqare bodied crewcab project next month.


----------



## grimreaper69

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Exactly,a good friend of mine use to have a bagged and bodied ext. cab mazdawg too.We live in a small town and one day we had it park on main street getting ready to head into a yown close by for a cruise night and 4 old farmers were walking around the truck when we came out of the gas station.They were like "how do you expect to drive that thing its too low to the ground?"So we got in the truck Logan aired it up cycled the bags up and down a couple times before we drove off.I live in an older neighborhood in our town so it will be quite interesting when I start on my sqare bodied crewcab project next month.


That's when your 90 year old neighbor pulls his bagged 1950 Chevy outta the garage and surprises the hell outta you. LOL


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> That's when your 90 year old neighbor pulls his bagged 1950 Chevy outta the garage and surprises the hell outta you. LOL


TRUTH!! we were driving down the highway awhile back and i saw this drop dead sexy supra all tuned up weaving in and out haulin ass!! tryin to catch up in our family hauler!! LOL....got caught up in traffic and we slowly passsed the said supra and the driver had to be a 60+ old man!! i was honkin givin him a thumbs up!!


----------



## grimreaper69

There's an old guy here that drives around in a badass Greenwood Vette.


----------



## halfasskustoms

1st one of the yr for me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thats clean bro and welcome to the club.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0357.jpg

Something i been working off and on. Mild mods include a 3" scale chop on the top, smoothed down the taillight area and reformed it to something a tad cleaner, opened the trunk, frenched the headlights so theyll be sunk into the body. Also made the skirts from a set of resin ones i had layin around, added a small flair to the lower part. More to come.


----------



## halfasskustoms

There you go.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks. Photobucket is being dumb as fuck with this new phone i have.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

halfasskustoms said:


> There you go.


:wow: oh damn thats sick!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks .. thinkin it needs a visor but not totally sold on that. I wanna add a set of antennas in the body somewhere.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

halfasskustoms said:


> 1st one of the yr for me.


Thats sikk bro! Nice build!



halfasskustoms said:


> There you go.


Brian, that's clean as fuck bro. Im REALLY liking this bro!!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Painted the vinyl top, and started some trim work.

Also got the body polished out.









































Gotta finish the body and then I can start the interior.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Dude that paint is sick as fuck Jared. Nice work! I'd rather see it sittin on some 19/23's with a mild drop, but the classic look is still good in my book!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice lookin thing


----------



## grimreaper69

In preparation of the upcoming year long build-a-thon, I dusted the cobwebs off the bench. This thing was a MESS before.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thanks .. thinkin it needs a visor but not totally sold on that. I wanna add a set of antennas in the body somewhere.


yup! 2 in the rear QP above the trim!


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> In preparation of the upcoming year long build-a-thon, I dusted the cobwebs off the bench. This thing was a MESS before.


whats up with that ex cab dime?!wanna deal?!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> whats up with that ex cab dime?!wanna deal?!


NOPE! Bought that when I still had my 1:1. Gonna be built the way I wanted mine.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> In preparation of the upcoming year long build-a-thon, I dusted the cobwebs off the bench. This thing was a MESS before.


I spy......













Something orange and boxy......







Ooh.... An Astro van! Nice!





Now get to work on the Coupe DeVille...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

hocknberry said:


> yup! 2 in the rear QP above the trim!


x2


----------



## grimreaper69

This one????


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> This one????


That bes the one!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks awesome Scott.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


>


Scott ! That's badass!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Thanks fellas.


----------



## halfasskustoms

That 62 is smooth homie.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Holy crap I miss one day and we add 2 pages to our thread.
Builds are lookin great fellas.
Built these door panels for deadman a little while ago.








Changed the seats as well.


----------



## darkside customs

Yea I like the door panels Jeremy!


----------



## chevyguy97

Monty looks good man.
i likes that blue impala, very clean.


----------



## chevyguy97

OK so for the year long build off this is the list????

1.pro touring
2.street truck
3.lowrider
4.muscle car
5.tuner
6.anything goes "only a minitrucker would"

Sounds good to me, ive got somthing perfect for the anything goes. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

i would replace #5 with a motorcycle. How often do one of us build one of those. I have built tuners. There just not my thing. I would be more interested in building a bike. Something i havnt built yet. Sounds fun though. I have some muscle cars to clear off my bench thats for sure.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I'll see if I can to this contest. I'll try to build them faster so I can build one of each.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ive built 3 bikes so far.. two busas and a yamaha race bike..and soon a custom 1/12 chopper.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

The local Micheals usually had the revell chopper kits. Next time ill grab one.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> i would replace #5 with a motorcycle. How often do one of us build one of those. I have built tuners. There just not my thing. I would be more interested in building a bike. Something i havnt built yet. Sounds fun though. I have some muscle cars to clear off my bench thats for sure.


. We replaced motorcycle with anything goes. I won't build a bike. I do however have a couple celicas begging to be built.


----------



## serio909

darkside customs said:


> Scott ! That's badass!


That 62 is sick homie


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> . We replaced motorcycle with anything goes. I won't build a bike. I do however have a couple celicas begging to be built.


You will do what your told and you will like it. :roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

MayhemKustomz said:


> You will do what your told and you will like it. :roflmao:


:buttkick: LoL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmao. Time to start on finishing some of these builds i have in paint. Ill startvby finishing a partially built 70 Plymouth Road Runner i got from 408 a while back ended up respraying the whole car Audi Gunmetal. The car sat in the box for a while and moving it around got some nicks in the paint and the hood needed to be fixed. So i just decided to respray the whole car. Close to the color it was when i got it. Will post pics shortly.


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## darkside customs

Time to start smacking you hos around a bit! :roflmao::roflmao:

Thanks Matt for the finished Stepside build, the pic of the Impala, and all the damn hookup goodies and that's a bad ass plaque...








Scott, as soon as I glue the Regal together I'll post it up as well...


----------



## hocknberry

sorry to break up the party...im runnin behind tonight......my finish for the summer build off...a step out side of my box, but it was fun!!
































im down for this year build off! i dropped the ball way too bad in the dynasty build...but life happens and its ok right now so im gettin ideas together!


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> You will do what your told and you will like it. :roflmao:


And you will KISS MY ASS. :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> And you will KISS MY ASS. :roflmao:


Lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69

Okay, here's my line-up so far going by these categories.

1.pro touring - ?
2.street truck - 1990 Chevy Stepside
3.lowrider - 1980 Monte Carlo
4.muscle car - 1970 Chevelle
5.tuner - Toyota Celica
6.anything goes "only a minitrucker would" - ?

Might be a dumb question, but what exactly is the definition of "Pro Touring"?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Okay, here's my line-up so far going by these categories.
> 
> 1.pro touring - ?
> 2.street truck - 1990 Chevy Stepside
> 3.lowrider - 1980 Monte Carlo
> 4.muscle car - 1970 Chevelle
> 5.tuner - Toyota Celica
> 6.anything goes "only a minitrucker would" - ?
> 
> Might be a dumb question, but what exactly is the definition of "Pro Touring"?


Short answer would be take your 70 Chevelle throw some a big brake upgrade on it with a 18-20 wheel combo slammed on somewhat of a track racing suspension. Pull the 454 and replace with an LS motor. Stuff like that. The 70 would also be my muscle car of choice.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah that's the plaque i won for the truck i built for you, so i desided to send it to you with the truck, i sent you pic's of my impala so that you would have somthing to hang on the wall, and i thought you might could use some of the other things i sent. Glad to see it got there so fast. lol hope you can put that stuff to good use.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay mayhamkustomz that 70 road runner looks like the one i built awhile back. i called mine Sledge Hammer kinda like the one off of Fast and Furious tokyo drift.


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> Yeah that's the plaque i won for the truck i built for you, so i desided to send it to you with the truck, i sent you pic's of my impala so that you would have somthing to hang on the wall, and i thought you might could use some of the other things i sent. Glad to see it got there so fast. lol hope you can put that stuff to good use.


Matt I definitely will be putting those extras to good use!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay mayhamkustomz that 70 road runner looks like the one i built awhile back. i called mine Sledge Hammer kinda like the one off of Fast and Furious tokyo drift.


I'm using reference pics of Hammer for the exterior, I'm leaving the bumpers chrome but the grille will be blacked out. When i got it from 408 it had a bit more of a silver color in the paint. Ended up getting a little bit of scuffs and dings in the paint so i repainted it Scalefinishes Audi Daytona gray pearl. Ilill have to make my own exhaust though, the one it came with was brittle and broke apart. Nice ride though Matt


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah Hammer is one bad ass roadrunner. wish i could find a 1:1 70 roadrunner.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just checkin in fellas. I aint been building because all Im doin is workin 6 days a week, but hoping that I will catch a break here soon and be able to hit the bench.


----------



## grimreaper69

This one is almost done. Just a few minor details to add.


























And does anyone see what direction I'll be goin with this one when I finally get around to it?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Christine diorama? Or a mild custom?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> This one is almost done. Just a few minor details to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And does anyone see what direction I'll be goin with this one when I finally get around to it?


the flatbed is bad ass!
:shocked: christine?
where did you get the air filter covers?


----------



## chevyguy97

Nice roll back, is the plastic or die crap?? either way it looks good. i need to build me a roll back bad or some kind of car hauler.


----------



## grimreaper69

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> the flatbed is bad ass!
> :shocked: christine?
> where did you get the air filter covers?


Thanks bro, and yes.....










I got the the air cleaners on Ebay. They're also available in the (I think) AMT 57 Chrysler 300.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Nice roll back, is the plastic or die crap?? either way it looks good. i need to build me a roll back bad or some kind of car hauler.


Scratchbuilt, all plastic except winch cable, chain and j-hooks.


----------



## halfasskustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks bro, and yes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the the air cleaners on Ebay. They're also available in the (I think) AMT 57 Chrysler 300.


This will look great. The only prob I see is that when its not smashed all up its just a GREAT LOOKIN STOCK CAR. ????? You know that right. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's the other one in the repo fleet.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well im not sure how this will fit into anything on the year long build off list, but ive always wanted this kit so i could build a hearse outa it, i just ordered it off of E-bay so im waiting onit to show up then i will deside what to do with it.


----------



## chevyguy97

Those are bad ass grim, you did a great job on them, and that roll back looks really good. nice work.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks bro, and yes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the the air cleaners on Ebay. They're also available in the (I think) AMT 57 Chrysler 300.


cool thanks!
man thats gonna be a bad ass build!


----------



## grimreaper69

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cool thanks!
> man thats gonna be a bad ass build!


I'm gonna try. Debating on whether or not to get the MCG PE kit for it.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> Here's the other one in the repo fleet.


hella cool!


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Those are bad ass grim, you did a great job on them, and that roll back looks really good. nice work.


I can't take the credit for the conversion. I had someone build it, I just painted and detailed it, and rebuilt the toolboxes.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> I'm gonna try. Debating on whether or not to get the MCG PE kit for it.


id say go for it!


----------



## grimreaper69

I gotta do some research to find the right shade of red. That is my all time favorite movie car. I just love the look of it.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yes! My homeboy is gettin down over there in the M... Nice work James! I'd be throwing that wagon on a roll back too.... 
Alright, so my ADD is kickin into overdrive today... I've cleaned my shelves and made a special spot just for some builds that we're given to me... Also workin n gluing back together the Regal that Scott sent me... Beautiful car and can't wait to finish it up here shortly.... I'll get some pics up here in a bit...


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Well im not sure how this will fit into anything on the year long build off list, but ive always wanted this kit so i could build a hearse outa it, i just ordered it off of E-bay so im waiting onit to show up then i will deside what to do with it.


Dude that is one of the best kits of all time. So many things that can be done with that kit. Good luck with how ever you do it up. I'll be watching this one.


----------



## chevyguy97

Shelf looks good James.
Yeah i have been wanting a Ghostbusters kit for awhile, but man then kits are not cheep but they just rereleased them so i knew i had to get one while i could afford it, and i want another one so i can build ecto-1 outa it to add to my movie car collection, but i will do that when i get some more money saved up, first i want to customize one.


----------



## hocknberry

nice line up wonerbread! i grabbed his monte to re-build.....but its too nice.....thanks to the usps it went from a build to kit to put together! so imma piece it back again and call it done!!
i found ranger in my stash for the year build......so im jumping in with the street truck 1st! bagged but not bodied and nothing shaved....still not sure on a roll pan or stock bumper?!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Whats this year long build off guys? I would defiantly be in though.

Interior is done on the monty.. I hope to have this done soon.











































Is there a thread or something with the rules? I'm confused haha


----------



## hocknberry

go back a page bowtie.......the catagories are there and we got a year...kinda like the dynasty throw down!


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> This will look great. The only prob I see is that when its not smashed all up its just a GREAT LOOKIN STOCK CAR. ????? You know that right. lol


Actually, it's not stock. The 58 Fury was never available in red.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

oh crap can't believe I missed that haha. I got some plans but I need some time to figure it all out. When can we start?


----------



## chevyguy97

That monty is clean homie, nice job on the details.


----------



## hocknberry

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> oh crap can't believe I missed that haha. I got some plans but I need some time to figure it all out. When can we start?


dont know but i jumped in tonight with my street truck............WONDERBREAD........WHENS THE START AND END DATE?! 2013 somehing rather..?!


----------



## grimreaper69

If I remember right, start date was Sept. 1st, ends Sept. 1st 2013.


----------



## darkside customs

Sept 1-sept 1


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great lookin Monte Jared.
Hock,what are the wheel options that come with that ranger kit?
I've slowly been working on finishing my lil' red to sned it to James.
Here's what I got planned for my year long build off line up.
1.Pro-touring-1962 Impala
2.Street Truck-"Deadman's Hand"
3.Lowrider-"Troublemaker" regal or "Mistress of the Boulevard" impala
4.Muscle car-1970 Baldwin Chevelle or 1970 Plymouth Superbird
5.Tuner-Need to find one.
6.Only a minitrucker would--?????


----------



## darkside customs

Started fuckin with the 67 again... Made the skirts and drilled holes for the spotlights...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good my new fam. I no I idea what im going to try to do for this build off. So im not saying yet, tell I find out.


----------



## chevyguy97

Year Long Build off List.
1.Pro Touring--?
2.Street Truck--1/20th scale Nissan Hardbody
3.Lowrider--?
4.Muscle Car--?
5. Tuner--F&F Supra
6. Only a Minitrucker Would--?

but i got a year to come up with the builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got the tuner taken care of with a chameleon 180sx, ,muscle car is a chevelle 454 ss, 65 galaxy for a pro touring, 1/20 s10/ranger project and lowrider is either gonna be transformer or in gonna pattern out a 65 vert. 

Only a minitrucker would... ugh ill figure that one in some where..if i dont already have it started. Lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I'm not a fan of tuner cars in 1:1 but 2 of my dream rides are the Skyline and Supra. So i'll end up building one of the 2 or both. Ill make a list of what i have in mind later. Ill have to go on a hunt for the Skyline and Supra.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Can we use existing build for these? I have 5 or 6 builds in paint. 2 of them i would use in this. The Roadrunner for pro touring and the 70 Chevelle for the muscle car.


----------



## darkside customs

Yes you can bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Are we judging these? If so i'll give a $25 gift card to Michaels or Scaledreams. You choice. First place for Muscle car.


----------



## chevyguy97

Sounds awesome Mayhem, i can't wait to get that. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmao.


----------



## darkside customs

Somebody seems confident today :roflmao::roflmao:


Ok, on the real... Wondering if any of you guys could help a vato out with some hydro pumps for the Cutty....
I would be forever grateful....










Now to pull the car apart, rewire the motor and get the body prepped for primer...


----------



## Lokota

darkside sent me this way from another site and said i would fit in and it seems he was right! id like to join in this fight as well!


----------



## darkside customs

Lokota said:


> darkside sent me this way from another site and said i would fit in and it seems he was right! id like to join in this fight as well!


Wassup bro! Post up some of those trucks.... Same way over on MCM


----------



## Lokota

my stepside bagged on 22s (didnt wanna bodydrop it since i was running 22s but it lays frame quite well) that still needs some frame work since i changed the wheels
hotrod flat red all stock body just shooting for a clean look








































a sneek peek of my SFBD 96 ram on 22s using the wheels from the stepside just for mock up
















possibly gonna run these 24s? not sure yet


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Damn i need one of those rams. Nice builds.


----------



## grimreaper69

I keep lookin at those Ram's, but I just can't get over the fact the bed and cab are one piece. It just don't seem right.


----------



## Lokota

just bought a 97 ford xcab stepside i plan to go all out on with a very slow build, just trying to research how to cut the plastic and it look clean still so i can make the doors open and what not


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Forgot to say Welcome to LIL Lokota. Im guessing by the name you have a Dakota? Oh and by the way feel free to say fuck as much as you want. Were not language nazis over here like MCM.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Not bad at all. Nice rides.


----------



## Lokota

had a 93 xcab dakota that i bagged years ago in highschool but got rid of it for an 01 f150 bagged on 22s

sold the ford to pay medical bills tho, still kick myself for that lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I here ya. I had a bagged 99 ex cab Dakota. Then life and kids happened.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0330.jpg


----------



## Lokota

being my first bagjob i had no idea what i was doing lol but heres how it sat when i got rid of it....rattlecan paintjob and everything lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0330.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0326.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0328.jpg

Wish i knew wtf i gotta do to get damn pics up. I try to copy/paste the img code and its some short ass code that dont work..pure booshit.


----------



## Lokota

SlammdSonoma said:


> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0330.jpg
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0326.jpg
> http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/lowriders/?action=view&current=IMAG0328.jpg
> 
> Wish i knew wtf i gotta do to get damn pics up. I try to copy/paste the img code and its some short ass code that dont work..pure booshit.




























there u go slammd lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anymore interior pics brian?. Wanna see that steering wheel.


----------



## grimreaper69

The rollback is officially DONE.


















And in Wonderbread style (like he does with his Cutlass), I'm gonna have my Caddy in EVERY pic. :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> The rollback is officially DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in Wonderbread style (like he does with his Cutlass), I'm gonna have my Caddy in EVERY pic. :roflmao:


Thats pretty sweet James. And wtf with the caddy. Lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Just tryin to see if I can make my lil nephew Markie mad. LOL


----------



## halfasskustoms

That 65 is kool.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Here's my old Dodge Lokota.


----------



## chevyguy97

Nice look'n builds there lokota. Welcome to LiL.


----------



## hocknberry

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Great lookin Monte Jared.
> Hock,what are the wheel options that come with that ranger kit?
> QUOTE]
> stocks and some kinda swirl tri bar but has the same center cap as the stocks! :barf:so i dug around and found some cool 16" lookin wheels i put into some low pro's


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Scott, its a really shaved down 1109.. im not sure if i do have more..ill get some tho.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I knew it was a wire wheel. but it looked good in there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill post it on drag lo facebook page..itll take me all night to get it pisted here.


----------



## chevyguy97

Roll back looks good homie, now send it too me so i can tow some of my projects outa my yard. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> Roll back looks good homie, now send it too me so i can tow some of my projects outa my yard. lol


And repo James's cutlass.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Are we judging these? If so i'll give a $25 gift card to Michaels or Scaledreams. You choice. First place for Muscle car.





chevyguy97 said:


> Sounds awesome Mayhem, i can't wait to get that. lol


It's on. I just ordered all the stuff for my 70 Chevelle.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Is this a Chevelle build off? Uh oh.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Is this a Chevelle build off? Uh oh.


I ain't up to par with some of you fools, but I got a couple tricks up my sleeve.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I ain't up to par with some of you fools, but I got a couple tricks up my sleeve.


How much per hour for said tricks?


----------



## chevyguy97

Well guys i got the impala repainted and cleared today. just showing that i am building, and as soon as im done with this one i will start on the Year Long Build off list.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> How much per hour for said tricks?


If I tried to turn a trick they'd pay my fat ass to get OFF the street. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Model scientist is all im sayin for my tuner build. Just priced out my build. Everything shipped is less than $40.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice Chevyguy.


----------



## chevyguy97

O don't worry yourself Grim that first place Muscle car prize is MINE. hahahaahahahahahahaha. lol
this man right here is onit just as soon as im done with the impala. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> Model scientist is all im sayin for my tuner build. Just priced out my build. Everything shipped is less than $40.


Havnt checked anything on there. Anything for skylines? Or is it mostly civics?


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> O don't worry yourself Grim that first place Muscle car prize is MINE. hahahaahahahahahahaha. lol
> this man right here is onit just as soon as im done with the impala. lol


We'll see. I haven't won shit for ANY of my builds, I'm well over due. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

I got a 67 chevelle just waiting to be finished up for the Muscle car build.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I ant got shit homies. But will soon.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Battle of the Chevelles.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is a little sneek peek at what my chevelle will look like when it's done.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is a little sneek peek at what my chevelle will look like when it's done.


Invisible???


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## chevyguy97

lol Don't know what happen there, but now you can see it. lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Looks slow.


----------



## chevyguy97

I have already got the motr built for it. 









Damn it i gota finisht the impala first, so you go ahead and start on yours jr. lol, and i will join in later. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Hmm, might have to rethink colors for mine now. Was plannin blue and silver.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Is this a Chevelle build off? Uh oh.


LOL i have a 70 chevelle in the dip i was gonna add to the list!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> I have already got the motr built for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it i gota finisht the impala first, so you go ahead and start on yours jr. lol, and i will join in later. lol


Well dont go fast and stop quick. That flip nose will swing open and spank the car in front of it.


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION? this is a fine line between Pro Touring and Muscle Car right??
Pro Touring uses big wheels and new style motors,
OK im using the 396 that came with my chevelle model but im lowing it alittle and putting a little bigger wheels onit. so is it still a Muscle Car??
These are the wheels.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Still be muscle car to me. But i guess you could label it eithet or.


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah the one in the pic has a flip nose onit, im not going to do that, just was going to use the colors Blue and Charcoal Gray and im not putting the flames onit either.
Just the stance and a little darker color on the bottem, i think that is a light gray on that car i like charcoal gray more.
So grim you can paint yours blue and silver caues im going blue and charcoal gray.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> QUESTION? this is a fine line between Pro Touring and Muscle Car right??
> Pro Touring uses big wheels and new style motors,
> OK im using the 396 that came with my chevelle model but im lowing it alittle and putting a little bigger wheels onit. so is it still a Muscle Car??
> These are the wheels.


im thinking pro touring if you are dropping it on big rollers!? thats the plan for my 70 chevelle......maybe a LS? i need tail lights for it though.....anyone?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I might have an extra set Hock. Ill check when i get home.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well im building it for the Muscle Car build so that's what im going to say it is. 
Jump on in with your chevelle to HOCK
Everyone Needs to get a chevelle for the Muscle Car Build, that would be cool.
Does not matter what year you build just as long as it's a chevelle. But im just thinking out loud. but it would be fun to put that twist on that Part of the Build Off. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

WTF????? Now I gotta find different rims. LMAO I was goin 19's all the way around though.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I agree Matt. That would be cool to see what everyones ideas are on one car.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah we need to do that one day, everyone get the same kit and build it there own way, that would be fun, we might do that one day. maybe somthing to put on the list for next years build off.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah the rims im using are 19's in the front and 23's in the back is what the package says. but they don't look like 23's to me but what ever that's what im using.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> I might have an extra set Hock. Ill check when i get home.


:thumbsup:



chevyguy97 said:


> Well im building it for the Muscle Car build so that's what im going to say it is.
> Jump on in with your chevelle to HOCK
> _*Everyone Needs to get a chevelle for the Muscle Car Build, that would be cool*_.
> Does not matter what year you build just as long as it's a chevelle. But im just thinking out loud. but it would be fun to put that twist on that Part of the Build Off. lol


i was gonna go pro touring with mine.......had a 68 road runner in mind for the muscle build? we cant start til sept 1st so we got time to kick conversation i guess?! i put my ranger down til then!


----------



## chevyguy97

I would say that as long as you call it a muscle car then it's a muscle car, the whole pro touring thing is not that much diff, so you can build it any way you want and put it in the muscle car build off and we won't say anything agents it. mine is going to be muscle/pro touring style, i just don't like small wheels on the muscle car's anymore, and that's really the only thing im changing on mine is a little bigger wheels, and just a little lower stance not layed out or anything.
But it's up to ya'll if you want to do just chevelles for the Muscle Car Build. i was just thinking out loud.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> I would say that as long as you call it a muscle car then it's a muscle car, the whole pro touring thing is not that much diff, so you can build it any way you want and put it in the muscle car build off and we won't say anything agents it. mine is going to be muscle/pro touring style, i just don't like small wheels on the muscle car's anymore, and that's really the only thing im changing on mine is a little bigger wheels, and just a little lower stance not layed out or anything.
> But it's up to ya'll if you want to do just chevelles for the Muscle Car Build. i was just thinking out loud.


LOL.. then why ask if you had your mind made up already?! but i guess like you said....what catagory it goes in is up to the builder?! nice progress on the 64 build BTW!


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> And repo James's cutlass.


I'm workin on the cutlass... Lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Man Im glad all you boys are going with a Chevelle on the muscle side, cause that will make mine stick out like a sore penis! :wow: Here's the last one I did Matt with big and littles, and I would consider this to be muscle rather then Pro-touring, just because it's more of the modern engine in it, and stylistic appearance of the body that makes it pro-touring. Adding vents, and body moldings is what they consider to be more "Pro-touring"


----------



## Scur-rape-init

This is what I always thought "Pro-Touring" meant. 










To me, all the stuff I see now is more of what I consider to be "Modern Muscle"


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

One more question before I chose my kits. Can it be new or already started kits? Thinking about going back to this one...










I want to put a new frame and everything under it and call it done haha.


----------



## grimreaper69

Already been answered a few times bro. Started is fine.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jared, tehy can be started kits. Ok here's my list. I dont know if I will build them ALL, but just for shits and giggles, I will post my list. 

Street truck: Gotta go back to the Cheverado and get it done
Tuner: Civic
Muscle: 66 Nova Pro-Street
Lowrider: Galaxie 500 (build for a buddy)











Hey Scott, have you talked with Rick Shwartz lately? If you do, can you tell him Im tryin to get ahold of him?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> Jared, tehy can be started kits. Ok here's my list. I dont know if I will build them ALL, but just for shits and giggles, I will post my list.
> 
> Street truck: Gotta go back to the Cheverado and get it done
> Tuner: Civic
> Muscle: 66 Nova Pro-Street
> Lowrider: Galaxie 500 (build for a buddy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Scott, have you talked with Rick Shwartz lately? If you do, can you tell him Im tryin to get ahold of him?


No i havnt lately. Did you email him or try to catch him on FB?


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I miss so many pages during a day must miss it when I skim through the pages haha. Cool I'll have a list together soon of what I got going on.


----------



## chevyguy97

Any body seen Jake ( Kykustoms ) in a while, i know he will be down for getting in on this build off.
I think im going to use my 57 Nomad for the lowrider build.
I do have the ghostbusters car coming so im not sure what i can put it into but i will think of somthing, might be a good build for only a minitrucker would. lol


----------



## darkside customs

He's on fb


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Anyone have a Ram or Dakota they would part with?


----------



## chevyguy97

I have a ram that has the doors cut open and some other stuff done to it, but no paint. you interested if so i can dig it out and post up pic's, my friend started onit but never finished it so he gave it to me, so i will have to see what all has been done to it. I know i will never finish it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got a dakota...havent touched it since im NOT a dodge fan but build the damn shit...you wanting?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> I have a ram that has the doors cut open and some other stuff done to it, but no paint. you interested if so i can dig it out and post up pic's, my friend started onit but never finished it so he gave it to me, so i will have to see what all has been done to it. I know i will never finish it.


Looking to swap new kit for new kit. Or i have a dope ass 62 Catlina build i would trade. Haha


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ahem


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> Ahem


Lindberg kit?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeap.


----------



## chevyguy97

Let me dig it out and see what kind of shape it's in, i know it's not new, it has some work done to it, just can't remember what. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Sorry fellas i should clarify. It will take more than one kit to get the Catalina if your interested. How much for the Dakota Brian?


----------



## chevyguy97

I got the Ram out, it's in pretty rough shape, the doors are cut open, the frame has had notches added to it, the bed has bondo onit not sanded smooth yet.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> No i havnt lately. Did you email him or try to catch him on FB?


FB. I didnt know if he was on there or not. Only ways I know are that, or here, and I havent seen him on here in almost a year?? LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

You was good with me on our last deal..ill do $15. Let me check it for sure..i did have wonderbread in my shop at one time...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> You was good with me on our last deal..ill do $15. Let me check it for sure..i did have wonderbread in my shop at one time...


Wonderbread wouldn't have messed with it. He likes Cutlass projects.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> FB. I didnt know if he was on there or not. Only ways I know are that, or here, and I havent seen him on here in almost a year?? LOL


He stopped bothering with LIL. I dont blame him. I just ordered a bunch of flocking last week i think and it shipped within a day or 2. So i believe hes around.


----------



## darkside customs

Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

Since it's not my typical kind of build I'm probably gonna have a few questions. Will these qualify for a Pro Touring build?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Those would look badass with the inners painted a gunmetal and leave the lip chrome.


----------



## grimreaper69

I was thinkin the same thing.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Those are a 2 piece wheel right?


----------



## grimreaper69

yup


----------



## darkside customs

Those would work great


----------



## chevyguy97

How about a pro touring ghostbusters car?? lmao
Or i could Donk it up. lol
Ghostbusters monster truck style. kinda would go with the whole ghost thing. lol
Just playing around with ideas, i got my kit in today.


----------



## darkside customs

More work... Got the trunk re hinged... Closes completely shut now...
Also making floor mats...


----------



## Lokota

how do you do the hinge work? i kinda see how it works but still confused like on doors and such


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION ????
Does anyone have a set of wide white wall tires that they want to get rid of ??????


----------



## darkside customs

Lokota said:


> how do you do the hinge work? i kinda see how it works but still confused like on doors and such


----------



## SlammdSonoma

No frame or tires / wheels in the dodge box..$10 if ya still want it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Well so far it's been nothing but FUCKIN Overtime like a mofo. Got tomorrow off, so I think Im gonna stay up a little late tonight and try and hammer some little stuff here and there. IDK, maybe just throw some ideas together. :dunno:


----------



## darkside customs

Trunk floor started and club plaque temporarily mounted...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

SlammdSonoma said:


> No frame or tires / wheels in the dodge box..$10 if ya still want it.


Hold onto it for me if you could. Ill send you paypal tuesday.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Can do.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> QUESTION ????
> Does anyone have a set of wide white wall tires that they want to get rid of ??????


I got the tires from the Revell 58 Impala.


----------



## darkside customs

I could skeet on some black walls and call them whitewalls if u want lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> I could skeet on some black walls and call them whitewalls if u want lmao!


DUDE????? REALLY????? That was wrong on SO many levels. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> I could skeet on some black walls and call them whitewalls if u want lmao!


:h5: Nice one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Crazy ass


----------



## chevyguy97

Grim the tires you got have the wide white walls onit?? Will you post up a pic so i can see if it's the tires im look'n for. Thanks

Thanks but no thanks james, i don't need your home made white walls. lmao


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude I got som if you need som. LMK homie.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Grim the tires you got have the wide white walls onit?? Will you post up a pic so i can see if it's the tires im look'n for. Thanks
> 
> Thanks but no thanks james, i don't need your home made white walls. lmao


Fresh out the plastic.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude I got som if you need som. LMK homie.


Far left row, second set down, and bottom set  How much?


----------



## halfasskustoms

So just to let you know. I paint my own white wall. So there not 100% perfect but maybe 85-90% good as far as the white walls go.

Anyways the 1st set you asked for I found out I only have 3 of them and 2 deff kind. The 3 are from old Johan kit and the 2 are from new release kit.









The slicks I have to deff kind. 









The kool thing I paint them with ONE SHOT pinstripping paint, so it's don't pell or chip ever. You can bend the shit out of them and there still in tack.

LMK if you still want them after I just said all that.


----------



## chevyguy97

Those one's you got grim are not very wide the tires i mean there skinny. i was lookin for a wider tire.

Hay halfasskustoms what about the set at the top right and the set under them, i like those, are they real skinny???
what would you wont for them i need both sets as long as you have 4 of each no rims.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Well Chevyguy I do have 4 of each. They are the stock tires from the kits. So just as skinny as what the stocks are.









???? Do you want the rims/hubcaps too or just the tires. What would you trade for them? Or you just want to buy them.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Fresh out the plastic.


I'm using a set of those tires with the AMT 49 merc moons


----------



## chevyguy97

I don't need the rims i have a set of rims for them i just need the tires, How much ya want for them shipped to Arkansas.










I just want the set on the left of this pic^^ i don't need 2 sets, but i like the one's on the left.


----------



## halfasskustoms

PM sent.


----------



## chevyguy97

Got it. PM resent. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

Got it PM re-resent. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Got it PM re-re-resent, and then i sent you another one. lol
So you should have to PM's in there.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay MayhemKustoms it says you live north of detroit, so you live in flint????
Just askin, i used to live in Flint, and my parents still do.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Im about 10-15 minutes south of Flint. About 35 minutes west of Rick (phatras). And about an hour or more north of Grim.


----------



## darkside customs

Got the interior almost done for this...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Holy crap we jumped like 5 pages since the last time I logged in.Still slowly getting the back half done on the lil red.I had to build a ride height jig to get the height I wanted.
Hey,hock,do you have pics of the tri-swirl rims?


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Im about 10-15 minutes south of Flint. About 35 minutes west of Rick (phatras). And about an hour or more north of Grim.


We need to have a meet n greet between the 3 of us. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

A few kits added to my sale thread. Support the cause. Go buy them.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> We need to have a meet n greet between the 3 of us. LOL


You meant to say we need to go to Ricks and go shopping. :thumbsup:


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> You meant to say we need to go to Ricks and go shopping. :thumbsup:


Yeah, we can load up the trunk of my car. Hell, I'll rent a Uhaul too. LMAO


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Interior looks bad ass James! Nice work brotha! 

Jeremy, you gotta watch man, this place is busy as hell now. You'll get left behind if you dont check often enough LOL!

Well I didnt get shit done today as far as models go. Fuckin washer broke, so I spent time tryin to fix that, and then had a birthday party to go to. Ugh, so much for a day off! Now it's back to the grind! See you all in a week or so.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Yeah, we can load up the trunk of my car. Hell, I'll rent a Uhaul too. LMAO


I'll just take the seats out of my van. Instant 6 ft covered bed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

halfasskustoms said:


> The slicks I have to deff kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kool thing I paint them with ONE SHOT pinstripping paint, so it's don't pell or chip ever. You can bend the shit out of them and there still in tack.
> 
> LMK if you still want them after I just said all that.


Ok, what do you want for all 6 of them? These will play nicely with a few future rat rod projects.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> I'll just take the seats out of my van. Instant 6 ft covered bed.


We'd be able to clean him out that way. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> We'd be able to clean him out that way. LOL


Lmao. Obviously you have never been to Ricks house. Everything wouldnt fit in my van. Uhau was a much better idea. Hopefully one of us hit the lottery.


----------



## grimreaper69

Gotta actually play the lottery to win. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

True.
On a side note has everyone chosen there builds for this year long thing? Sept 1 is just a few days away.


----------



## chevyguy97

James that interior looks good, what is that in the passenger seat, i can't see it well, just wondered what it was.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah i've got a couple of mine, but i still don't know them all yet.


----------



## chevyguy97

The next time i head up to flint i will have to holla at you guys and we can get together for lunch or somthing, thinking of going up there next year for the Back to the Bricks car show in flint.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> True.
> On a side note has everyone chosen there builds for this year long thing? Sept 1 is just a few days away.


For the most part I have my builds chosen.

1.pro touring - 69 Camaro
2.street truck - 90 Chevy Stepside
3.lowrider - 80 Monte Carlo
4.muscle car - 70 Chevelle
5.tuner - Acura Integra
6.anything goes "only a minitrucker would" - Still unsure on this one.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Damn rights we're busy as hell up in here and thats the way it should be.
Mayhem,good question.I have 4 out of 6 builds decided.I need to find a tuner and figure out the minitrucker build.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> The next time i head up to flint i will have to holla at you guys and we can get together for lunch or somthing, thinking of going up there next year for the Back to the Bricks car show in flint.


Ill be on Woodward. Hopefully by then ill have something worth driving down there.


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas! Matt, it's a CD Old School volume 5...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

1.Pro Touring - 70 Road Runner
2.Street truck - Dodge Dakota
3.Lowrider - Buick Regal
4.Muscle car - 70 Chevelle
5.Tuner - Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
6.Anything goes "only a minitrucker would" - I have an idea.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well my mom whats me and the fam to come up and spend a week there, but there old and don't do shit but sit in the house, so i told her to find me a car show or somthing going on, and she said that the Back to the Bricks is like a week long event so i was like hell yeah, i will have somthing to do while im there, just suck's i can't carry the impala up there.


----------



## chevyguy97

The reason i ask JAMES is that i had that CD back in the day. lol


----------



## darkside customs

1. Pro Touring- 69 Camaro
2. Street Truck- 93 F-150
3. Lowrider- LS Monte Carlo
4. Muscle- don't know yet
5.Tuner- Honda Civic hatch
6. Only a Minitrucker would- VW Karmann Ghia


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> Well my mom whats me and the fam to come up and spend a week there, but there old and don't do shit but sit in the house, so i told her to find me a car show or somthing going on, and she said that the Back to the Bricks is like a week long event so i was like hell yeah, i will have somthing to do while im there, just suck's i can't carry the impala up there.


Uhual trailer that fucker.


----------



## chevyguy97

If i have a full size truck by then, then i might do that. but i need to buy a full size first, i don't think my 96 s-10 is going to pull the impala all the way up there. lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> 1. Pro Touring- 69 Camaro
> 2. Street Truck- 93 F-150
> 3. Lowrider- LS Monte Carlo
> 4. Muscle- don't know yet
> 5.Tuner- Honda Civic hatch
> 6. Only a Minitrucker would- VW Karmann Ghia


COPYCAT LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> If i have a full size truck by then, then i might do that. but i need to buy a full size first, i don't think my 96 s-10 is going to pull the impala all the way up there. lmao


Sure it would. You may have to replace the trans and overhaul the engine though.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Ok, what do you want for all 6 of them? These will play nicely with a few future rat rod projects.


You want to buy or trade.? LMK and I'll PM you.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> COPYCAT LMAO


Eat me! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

And add some helper bags to the rear so that the back bumper don't drag the ground, lol.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/3223197539.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/wyn/cto/3173120043.html
http://flint.craigslist.org/cto/3162058650.html

Dreamin over here.


----------



## grimreaper69

If I had 15g That 86 GP and 454 would be mine.


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Eat me! :roflmao::roflmao:


There's at least 3 of us doin a 70 Chevelle for the muscle car, why not get a few doin the 69 Camaro Pro Touring? LMAO


----------



## grimreaper69

ROAD TRIP

http://jxn.craigslist.org/bar/3169140993.html


----------



## darkside customs

Man, I'm trippin.. I'm gettin ll pissed cuz I can't find the like button...lol


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

I'm serious too! I'm like talkin to myself and shit


----------



## MayhemKustomz

haha:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> I'm serious too! I'm like talkin to myself and shit


What?


----------



## hocknberry

been tossing the list around a bit.....
1. Pro Touring- 70 chevell
2. Street Truck- 93 ranger
3. Lowrider- ?
4. Muscle- ?
5.Tuner- datsun 510
6. Only a Minitrucker would- ?.... maybe gremlin?


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> I'm serious too! I'm like talkin to myself and shit


Lay off the pipe. LOL


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> been tossing the list around a bit.....
> 1. Pro Touring- 70 chevell
> 2. Street Truck- 93 ranger
> 3. Lowrider- ?
> 4. Muscle- ?
> 5.Tuner- datsun 510
> 6. Only a Minitrucker would- ?.... maybe gremlin?


I'm thinking the same direction as you with the Only a minitrucker would build Just not a Gremlin. But the same direction.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

James you looking to get the 2010 Camaro just for the engine?


----------



## grimreaper69

Engine, suspension, interior. Goin to the 69 for the pro touring build.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> I'm thinking the same direction as you with the Only a minitrucker would build Just not a Gremlin. But the same direction.


:twak: eyes on your own paper!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> :twak: eyes on your own paper!!


Lol. I'm watching mine on ebay. No Gremlin.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Lol. I'm watching mine on ebay. No Gremlin.


pacer?!i cant ever get a good deal or a clean one!


----------



## darkside customs

I'm over here watching Fletch! Lmao!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> pacer?!i cant ever get a good deal or a clean one!


No Sir.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> pacer?!i cant ever get a good deal or a clean one!


What you talkin bout Willis?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-AMT...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43b303cf47


----------



## hocknberry

LOL....i just pulled that up right after i posted here! hmmmm?


----------



## hocknberry

monza? corvair? there's all kinds of lil ugly's to mini truck style up!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> monza? corvair? there's all kinds of lil ugly's to mini truck style up!


Nope and Nope. 

LS2 powered Chevette
Thats IF i can get a Chevette


----------



## darkside customs

I remember a guy years ago havin a corolla hatch layed out on orange paint


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Nope and Nope.
> 
> LS2 powered Chevette
> Thats IF i can get a Chevette


the chevette vs. the civette would be a good shoot out! i love that lil hatch honda powered my an LS...i think it may be a LS2? have to youtube it again?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Lokota

made a small but stunning mod to my ram project.....i found some wheels for it
22" oddball 5s


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lokota said:


> made a small but stunning mod to my ram project.....i found some wheels for it
> 22" oddball 5s


Nice.


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


>


YAH!!! look for the evo with the LS in it......its white and from the UK i think?!


----------



## hocknberry

YAH!!! at the end of the vid....the civette is in the backround....red/silver! this dude must have cash! he has a vid of his lotus blowing up at the drag track! ......look for the evo with the LS in it......its white and from the UK i think?!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


>


fuck yah..i just watched that one!! looks like an RX7?! either way its lunch meat in the end!! i found the white LS1 evo.... its an afgan build i guess?!


----------



## hocknberry

okay...HOW DO YOU POST YOU TUBE VIDS DAMMIT!! i just watched a EVO2 hit 237 MPH with stock interior and 2.9L stock crank full metal body and windows...over 2,750LBS!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

I'm laughing my ass off over here. And so is the guy behind the camera.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

hocknberry said:


> okay...HOW DO YOU POST YOU TUBE VIDS DAMMIT!! i just watched a EVO2 hit 237 MPH with stock interior and 2.9L stock crank full metal body and windows...over 2,750LBS!


This thread explains it easier than i can.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/19-news-announcements/192153-embedding-youtube-video-your-post.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

This one Hock?


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> This one Hock?


yeszir!!.....now we have drifted WAY too far off from "only a mini trucker would" starting with the lil ugly cars that'll take a V8 and mini trucker finish......to v8 swapped imports!! its been fun, but we are now whoring up our own thread! so lets focus back to the build and post the rest of OUR GOOD SHIT in here


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> 1.Pro Touring - 70 Road Runner
> 2.Street truck - Dodge Dakota
> 3.Lowrider - Buick Regal
> 4.Muscle car - 70 Chevelle
> 5.Tuner - Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
> 6.Anything goes "only a minitrucker would" - I have an idea.


Fuckin skyline! YOu Bastaad! IF I could ever get my god damn hands on one, I'd do the fuckin Evo X. Love that car. 



Lokota said:


> made a small but stunning mod to my ram project.....i found some wheels for it
> 22" oddball 5s


That's clean and sexy as hell bro! Nice work.


----------



## chevyguy97

Pro Touring--?---I do have a 69 camero that i was working on a long time ago that i could finish.
Street Truck--nissan hard body, lay'n body
Lowrider--57 nomad
Muscle Car--67 chevelle
Tuner--F&F supra
Minitrucker would--?


----------



## corky

hey guys whats this buildoff going on explain a bit to me on it


----------



## grimreaper69

corky said:


> hey guys whats this buildoff going on explain a bit to me on it


Year long, Sept. 1st 2012-Sept. 1st 2013

Here are the categories:

1. Pro Touring
2. Street Truck
3. Lowrider
4. Muscle Car
5.Tuner
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes

You should have 6 completed builds by 9/1/2013


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> Fuckin skyline! YOu Bastaad! IF I could ever get my god damn hands on one, I'd do the fuckin Evo X. Love that car.
> 
> 
> 
> That's clean and sexy as hell bro! Nice work.


I snagged it for less that 20 on ebay sealed


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

1. Pro Touring - 65 chevelle wagon
2. Street Truck - 77 gmc 
3. Lowrider - 68 el camino (almost done but the only lowrider I have)
4. Muscle Car - '10 camaro
5.Tuner - skyline r32 GTR
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes - 1980 slammed bronco

The list might change but thats what I have right now.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damit I was thinking of the 65 chevelle wagon for ether the Muscle Car or Pro Touring aswell.


----------



## grimreaper69

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> 1. Pro Touring - 65 chevelle wagon
> 2. Street Truck - 77 gmc
> 3. Lowrider - 68 el camino (almost done but the only lowrider I have)
> 4. Muscle Car - '10 camaro
> 5.Tuner - skyline r32 GTR
> 6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes - 1980 slammed bronco
> 
> The list might change but thats what I have right now.


I thought about doin the 2010 Camaro for the Muscle, but I figured this would give me an excuse to buy a 70 Chevelle. LOL


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Yea I love the camaro, so it gives me an excuse to start one of the 2 I have haha. 

halfasskustoms- I don't care if anyone is building the same thing. If you want to build that wagon go for it man!


----------



## darkside customs

Just a sneak peek at paint... I'll show the rest sometime tomorrow...


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

looking good man, love the color.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's the lineup, what I currently have in stock anyway.

Street truck:










With these goodies:










Lowrider:










With:










Tuner:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Jared!


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Here's the lineup, what I currently have in stock anyway.
> 
> Street truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these goodies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuner:


Hell yes!

And those Integras are gettin pricey on eBay now


----------



## grimreaper69

I got lucky and snatched it up a couple months ago for $18 shipped.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> I snagged it for less that 20 on ebay sealed


Lucky mofo!  :banghead: I saw an evo x on e-bay for 32 plus shipping, just aint had the damn cheddar!   Oh well, one day.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hey fellas, I gotta ask a small favor from my Club brothers here. Iff'n yall dont mind, I dont subscribe to many forums, but I know some of you do, and would like to ask, if you guys could throw out to the other boards that Im doing the "Model Car Warriors" thing over on Facebook and tryin to get it to take off, I'd be much appreciated! If need be, I can post up a link for those who dont know what Im talkin about. The first build off is over, and now Im just waiting on the builds to judge them!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That fuckin F/B needs me to sing in. I dont have a F/B acct. FUCK THAT SITE. Good luck in the contest homie. Post up pics of your build here.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well guys it's been a busy month or so for me and my friend, every weekend for the last month or so we have been working on my friends Bagged, Body, 350 X-cab convertable 99 S-10, first let me say it is NO where close to being done, the moter does not run yet, no bed, no interior, we do have a set of 20's for it, but we have not went and got them yet, but we put a 350 with a tunnel ram with 2 holly carbs sitting onit in the truck, finished bagging it and it's body dropped, it's still has a long ways to go, but we are going to a car show next weekend so we just wanted to get the motor painted Lamborghini orange and put in the truck, im going to flat black the cab out for now, put the fenders onit and maybe put the 20's onit and take it to the show in the under construction class, but this is what it looks like now.

This is the frame









And this is what the cab looks like now, still gota paint it flat black and put the fenders onit. and the driver door is suiside.









We call it THE BEAST FROM THE NORTHEAST caues we live in northeast arkansas. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

I will post up pic's when i get it all painted and put back together, hope to be ready for the car show by wed.


----------



## darkside customs

This should be bad ass Matt! Nice work!


----------



## chevyguy97

Thank man, we have along way to go still, but it's a work in progress.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well i got the fenders and radiator support on the S-10 this morning, now im headed to go get the flat black paint and a couple of bolts. i will post up pic's when i get it finished, i don't think we are going to beable to get the 20's yet, i guy we are getting them from is outa town so i might have to put on the CTS caddi wheels i have if they will fit, just want all 4 wheels to match for now. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Added Waverider S-10, Ross Gibson 502, 62 Catalina.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/39-model-car-classifieds/343748-mayhemkustomz-stuff-sale-2.html


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> Well i got the fenders and radiator support on the S-10 this morning, now im headed to go get the flat black paint and a couple of bolts. i will post up pic's when i get it finished, i don't think we are going to beable to get the 20's yet, i guy we are getting them from is outa town so i might have to put on the CTS caddi wheels i have if they will fit, just want all 4 wheels to match for now. lol


Aren't the dimes bolt patterns 5x5 and i think the cts wheels are 5x115, i think you will have to get adapters/spacers for those to fit.


----------



## darkside customs

Here is where I'm at now... Got it painted, gel penned the roof, and first couple coats of clear...


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah the damn CTS wheels don't fit. lol, so we are tring to get ahold of the guy with the 20's now. lol


----------



## corky

hell yea matt the x cab is freakin wicked and james homie im lovin the cutty get it done


----------



## corky

ok guys here is my line up for the year long build off

1. Pro Touring = 66 elcamino
2. Street Truck = 99 fullsize
3. Lowrider = 65 vert impala
4. Muscle Car = 80 bandit trans am
5.Tuner = 96 civic hatch 
6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes = 66 vw bug layin on vette saw blades

yea theirs my whole line up for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks Patrick!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

MayhemKustomz said:


> 1.Pro Touring - 70 Road Runner
> 2.Street truck - Dodge Dakota
> 3.Lowrider - 64 Impala
> 4.Muscle car - 70 Chevelle
> 5.Tuner - Nissan Skyline GT-R R34
> 6.Anything goes "only a minitrucker would" - I have an idea.


Had to edit that list. Changing my lowrider build. Them fuckers with that Gypsy rose shit have me wanting to build a pink 64.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Had to edit that list. Changing my lowrider build. Them fuckers with that Gypsy rose shit have me wanting to build a pink 64.


Aww, pink. LMAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Aww, pink. LMAO


Yeah cute isnt it. We will have to make a day of my pink 64 and your pink Eclipse. They can have a play date.


----------



## grimreaper69

Got a pink x cab silvy too. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

I got a pink cutty and a pink dodge d50


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/

Got bored and made my pics public. Big deal..lol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Anybody know of a kit that has these rims in it?








I need 4 of them for a customer build.


----------



## chevyguy97

Ok guys im finished with it for now. the show is this weekend and if it don't get rained out this will be at the ALL STAR EVENT RA SHOW in memphis TN.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Only a minitrucker would.. nice work matt


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## chevyguy97

I just got back from the sign shop having this sticker made to put on the doors of the truck, kinda a rat rod/shop truck thing.








what do ya'll think????


----------



## Lokota

gonna start on my ford project now and i plan to do high detail with it so it will be a very slow build, set up my work station and thought it made a good photo op
the chevy and dodge laid out chillin


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> 1. Pro Touring - 65 chevelle wagon
> 2. Street Truck -
> 3. Lowrider - 68 el camino (almost done but the only lowrider I have)
> 4. Muscle Car - '10 camaro
> 5.Tuner - skyline r32 GTR
> 6. Only a Minitrucker would/anything goes - 1980 slammed bronco
> 
> The list might change but thats what I have right now.


changing my list lol. I am not feeling the gmc right now, after looking at the kit it's more work then I want at the moment. The modified list will be shown shortly.


----------



## Lokota

gathered all my wheels up and i think i have to many lol


----------



## Lokota

found a 7" screen in an old diecast model so i cut my dash bezel out for it, still needs some smoothing but it fits perfect


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thats considered small to the collection of tires/wheels i have..james and corky know of this...lol. i literally had to start hanging them from the roof in Pegasus boxes. Its called wheel row for that reason. Good start tho


----------



## darkside customs

Let me get a pic of my wheel stash


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice darkside.


----------



## Lokota

where did you get the wheels second from the right? last pic


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thats considered small to the collection of tires/wheels i have..james and corky know of this...lol. i literally had to start hanging them from the roof in Pegasus boxes. Its called wheel row for that reason. Good start tho


I've got probably 50-60 sets of wheels total. Aoshima, Pegasus, XS Tuning, HH.



Lokota said:


> where did you get the wheels second from the right? last pic


Those are Aoshima Kranze wheels.

http://modelexpress.net/product/kranze-lxz-19-wheel-tire-set/


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


> Had to edit that list. Changing my lowrider build. _*Them fuckers with that Gypsy rose shit *_have me wanting to build a pink 64.


why i goatta be a fucker?! :dunno::wave:


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay lokota i need those wheels that are middle top, the ones with the tires on them and they look like there painted white.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Hay lokota i need those wheels that are middle top, the ones with the tires on them and they look like there painted white.


Those came with this Jada Tahoe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/JADA-TOYS-L...78596?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item337b00bf24


----------



## chevyguy97

Well guys i have rejoined a 1:1 car club, i use to be in this club about 6-7 years ago, got out caues of life, but have rejoined and put the impala in it, im a proud new member of VERTICALLY CHALLENGED, my friend and I are starting a new chapter in our town, but it's going to be just a little bit before we get it going again. That's what the VC on the S-10's sticker stands for.
When i was in VC back in the day i had a model car chapter also, i hope to get that going again once our chapter get going good. but i will always be a member of Drag-lo and Dynasty, but if and when i get the model chapter of VC going i will post up a thread on LiL for my members to post up there builds, but like i said this is going to take a little bit to get going, might be somtime next year before it's up and going.


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks grim for posting up that link im checking it out now.


----------



## Lokota

thx for the link


----------



## chevyguy97

Man that thing aint cheep, im not paying that much just for the wheels. lol


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Aww, pink. LMAO


pink can be cool! LOL........


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> I've got probably 50-60 sets of wheels total. Aoshima, Pegasus, XS Tuning, HH.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Aoshima Kranze wheels.
> 
> http://modelexpress.net/product/kranze-lxz-19-wheel-tire-set/


No, your right... Not his


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> No, your right... Not his


 :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

I think he meant the Pegasus Torques


----------



## grimreaper69

Ahh, see? I don't read too goods. LMAO


----------



## Lokota

my first attempt at cutting out the wells for wheels....pretty horrid but its not as bad as i thought it would come out


----------



## darkside customs

Looks good bro


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

lokota that beds look'n good, won't take much to slick that up, keep up the good work homie.


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION??
will we be starting a new thread for the year long build off??
or will we keep all updates in here.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

I say a new thread, but thats just my opinion.

I think I'm gonna start with the 2010 camaro first, gonna get the easy stuff done first and then the more complicated last so I actually finish everything haha.


----------



## darkside customs

New thread


----------



## corky

chevyguy97 said:


> Well guys i have rejoined a 1:1 car club, i use to be in this club about 6-7 years ago, got out caues of life, but have rejoined and put the impala in it, im a proud new member of VERTICALLY CHALLENGED, my friend and I are starting a new chapter in our town, but it's going to be just a little bit before we get it going again. That's what the VC on the S-10's sticker stands for.
> When i was in VC back in the day i had a model car chapter also, i hope to get that going again once our chapter get going good. but i will always be a member of Drag-lo and Dynasty, but if and when i get the model chapter of VC going i will post up a thread on LiL for my members to post up there builds, but like i said this is going to take a little bit to get going, might be somtime next year before it's up and going.


congrats matt i was prez of brokentoyz ga then i was in sunset for a bit but with my back probs i had to give up the 1:1 scene i do miss workin on real cars hey if you see a guy woth a old school red yota with ground fx and wire wheels his names jeff hes cool as hell and strait oldschool hollr at him tell him your one of my homies oh and guys on my list for the buildoff im changing my street truck to a square body s-10


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Only a couple more days left before this yr long build off gets started. Picked up a Revell 64 Impala on ebay for $12. Grabbed a Dakota from Brian. A Ram dually from James W. Skyline from ebay for under $20. Hell i even came across a cheap Revell Chopper on Ebay. Im ready to get started.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I still am the prez of broken toyz georgia...never gave it up patrick. Dunno if anyone else knows tho lol. My 1:1 is getting tore down. Engine is almost out..bought a second stock 93 supercab just like my bagged truck. Taking the wheels, sound system is gettin split up between the 93 and my scion tc. The 93 is gonna be my new work truck. Engine is getting rebuilt between the two trucks and goin in the work truck. The bagged ride may go for sale then


----------



## machio

hocknberry said:


> pink can be cool! LOL........


We're u get this plated,looks bad ass .


----------



## corky

SlammdSonoma said:


> I still am the prez of broken toyz georgia...never gave it up patrick. Dunno if anyone else knows tho lol. My 1:1 is getting tore down. Engine is almost out..bought a second stock 93 supercab just like my bagged truck. Taking the wheels, sound system is gettin split up between the 93 and my scion tc. The 93 is gonna be my new work truck. Engine is getting rebuilt between the two trucks and goin in the work truck. The bagged ride may go for sale then


wow i thought after i handed it to you you gave it up like i said im way out of the 1:1 loop of things hey man u know you can use the beams and a flip kit on your new 93 and get a clean 3/4 drop very streetable and useable oh i got the 66 elco for the buildoff and bout to head to hobby town to get my 65 vert so theirs two when they are done ill get the others for the buildoff not gona start a whole bunch and get overwelmed oh and my new passion will be shown in a couple of these i have been watching dr crankys work on youtube and love the disstresed weathered project look so their might be some crazy cool things commin soon out of my head


----------



## SlammdSonoma

As funky as the whole damn truck is put together i dunno if i would even attempt. Plus its planned the 20s are goin on the work truck with a better more sidewall..its gotta cut corners like the tc when we get done with it. 
My brother got moved in next door..this is my new headquarters to build 1:1s. Already got a lineup after the work truck. His completely redone 68 ranger, my dads 63 galaxie is getting tore down to the sub frame and completely redone. Its gonna be a 390 with a 4 speed and buckets we just picked up that were getting recovered. Shits poppin off the charts here in the durty south.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay slammed wasn't your dad the one building the 70 purple charger, if so did he ever get that finshed. it was either you or hock, can't remember it's be awhile since i seen that charger.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah its my dads. He did get it totally finished..and is for sale $30,000 as she sits. Its worth it + more. Corky has seen it. Its a masterpiece in its own right done by a couple of unknown guys up here in the woods with a lot of skills. The guy that did my dads bodywork is selling his plus extras for $10000 and his is impressive not even finished just in the subtle mods done to it. It was completely redone in chunks of a scraped 68,9,70 charger and its the slickest fucking weld/fab/etc ive seen to a car like that. To boot its all gloss black..
He was tellin us in his shop, the pass rear quarter is cut and remade from 4 different cars. Its unbelievable to see the car he used as most of his parts n the backyard.. cant even figure out what it is. Lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Post up some pic's of your dad's charger, man that thing was sweet, did you ever finish the model of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

No i didn't.. which i can now probably since i got a decent airbrush now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...tion=view&current=2011-08-30_16-01-09_351.jpg
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...tion=view&current=2011-08-30_16-15-37_980.jpg



what was goin in the supershow. Its all good..still being built.
http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...r show pics/?action=view&current=100_3389.jpg


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Those were the last pics i got..but it being a labor day weekend..all the beautiful cars will be rollin round.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...tion=view&current=2011-10-03_16-38-52_944.jpg
Thats a finished pic after it got back from getting bumpers the vacuum lines for the hidaway lights..miscellaneous extras.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y23/slammd454SS/muscle cars/?action=view&current=IMAG0321.jpg

Pro touring project for the buildoff its comin packin some heat. You been forewarned


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for posting them links, my friend is a big mopar guy and i wanted to show him the charger, he had a 69 back in the day that was plum crazy purple with a white top and white interior.


----------



## chevyguy97

I like that green car too, that thing looks low and mean. can't wait to see that one finished.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks bro. Ill try to get a few more pics this weekend.. if its sunny itll be outside the garage.


----------



## chevyguy97

OK guys this is my line up for the Year Long Build Off, i am going to build 2 pro-touring builds, the other one is going to be a 64 impala, it's not here yet, i just ordered it off E-bay today.

















































This is what i have sofar, but it could change over the next year, ya'll know how it is. lol


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Anybody know of a kit that has these rims in it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need 4 of them for a customer build.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/PEGASUS-GOL...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ab4c63f87


----------



## chevyguy97

You can also get those rims from Scaledreams.com, i think there a little bigger then what you might want, but they look just like that.


----------



## hocknberry

machio said:


> We're u get this plated,looks bad ass .


old school big kids ent. kit bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's my muscle










A little preview of what I'm doin with paint.


----------



## chevyguy97

hell yeah man lay those flames, that's going to look sweet, i need to do a set of flames on somthing again, it's be along time since i did flames. Cant wait to see that all come together man.


----------



## chevyguy97

Im going to try somthing kinda diff on my Lowrider Nomad, im going to do a Lowrider meets HotRod on that Nomad, im thinking gloss black with hotrod style flames from the body line down, then from the body line up im thinking purple with a silver roof, with a mural ghosted into the roof. What do ya'll think????


----------



## darkside customs

Do it bro!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Do it bro!


----------



## chevyguy97

well guys i've been helping another friend of mine get his 70 caddi back together, he just got it painted and bagged and it lays on 24's. Just though ya'll might like to see it, we should have it all back together in the next week or so, just waiting on some parts to come in.


----------



## chevyguy97

Does anyone know of a place i can get a 69 or 70 2 door caddy coupe deville model at??
I need one bad, my boy want's me to build a model of his car and so far i've had no luck with finding a model, even a promo might work, if i can find one.


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> well guys i've been helping another friend of mine get his 70 caddi back together, he just got it painted and bagged and it lays on 24's. Just though ya'll might like to see it, we should have it all back together in the next week or so, just waiting on some parts to come in.


Holy shit! That's just badass! Love the rims!


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah he had the lips painted the same color as the car. the car is painted 2012 chevy white, he's got a billet grille for it, hyper white headlights, and somtime later on he's going to redo the interior. but we are just tring to get it all back together so we can take it out cruz'n, i need to hurry up and get my impala bagged, caues he's killing me now. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


> Holy shit! That's just badass! Love the rims!


X 2. I'm lovin this one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X3. And im not a fan of caddys.


----------



## chevyguy97

well we got ahold of the guys with the wheels, we got them on, and the truck is loaded ready for the show in the morning, im not crazy about the wheels but there chrome, there 20's and they all four match, so we are heading to the RA All Star Event in TN first thing in the morning.









And this is my boyz caddy raised up, it gets a nice lift, but looks better layed out.


----------



## chevyguy97

here we are.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Agree there matt..good luck be safe on the roads


----------



## darkside customs

Sick lac


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah i hope it's not raining all day or we are not going.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

chevyguy97 said:


> Does anyone know of a place i can get a 69 or 70 2 door caddy coupe deville model at??
> I need one bad, my boy want's me to build a model of his car and so far i've had no luck with finding a model, even a promo might work, if i can find one.


You're going to pay a HUGE penny for that bro. Promos are running in the upper 200's and a kit, well good luck at finding that one. It's fuckin expensive too. I been lookin for one for about 5 years now. I have to find one to complete my collection and I've had NO luck in 5 years.


----------



## darkside customs

[video] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH8FEZvaiAI&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]

I lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

damn man, thanks for the heads up scurrapeinit, i told my boy that i found a promo for 250 and he said if that's what it cost then that's what it cost, so that is the way we may have to go, but i hope not. lol, but it's his money.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Closest thing i have is a johan friction 64 caddy hardtop... its got a life soon i gotta resurrect


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Slowly plugging away at my stepside build.Am I the only on that didn't finish?When does my truck have to e shipped y to make that show?
Well here is what I got so far.The ride height is set.I didn't do a full frame just a backhalf.I've got the 2-link installed so far.I just need to build the panhard rod.The front suspension was found in my parts box and modified to fit.Hopefully by tomorrow I will have pics of the 5.7 hemi assembled.


----------



## chevyguy97

No# 3 for the year. 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> No# 3 for the year. 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


Nice job on the 4 door. Color combos are pretty nice too.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Matt! Very nice!


Ok, since we got some new members lets post our first name up... I know almost all of you by your first names, but a couple of you I don't...

I'm James aka Wonderbread ....


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> Nice work Matt! Very nice!
> 
> 
> Ok, since we got some new members lets post our first name up... I know almost all of you by your first names, but a couple of you I don't...
> 
> I'm James aka Wonderbread ....


I'm Mitt Romney and i'm a Morman.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> I'm Mitt Romney and I love the cock!


QFT!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> QFT!


Well, thats more appropriate.


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

:h5:


----------



## corky

im patrick aka corky but my family calls me asshole lol


----------



## corky

chevyguy97 said:


> No# 3 for the year. 64 impala 4 door hardtop.


that is kickass matt awsome build homie


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps on the impala guys,
im chevyguy AKA matt.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I'm Halfasskustoms AKA asshole/Sam.


----------



## grimreaper69

James, AKA Grim, AKA Scrappy, AKA dumbass


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Aka Wackaflaka. WastaWTF. LOL

Im Scott, (Mayhemkustomz)


----------



## grimreaper69

OOPS, forgot those. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Slammd-- im billy badass. But yall can call me Brian, Bri, B, Beezee... wtf ever. Lmao


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Slammd-- im billy badass. But yall can call me Brian, Bri, B, Beezee... wtf ever. Lmao


Would "knocked up" work? :roflmao:




Just playin bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Knocked up.. lmao. --in a teachers voice-- can ya put that in a sentence? ( i know im askin for it but wtf not right). Lol


----------



## corky

lol omg that is hillarious lol


----------



## chevyguy97

SENTENCE----James got drunk and brian got knocked up.
there that's my sentence. lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

ya'll can fill in the rest. lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

Hmm, I can see their kid now, the worst parts of both of them in one kid, with nuts that smell like fried chicken. :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## corky

lol yes a gangster ******* with fried chicken smellin nuts lmao i can see it now


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## SlammdSonoma

And down the wormhole we go. Lmao.


----------



## chevyguy97

LMAO now that's funny, this is brian and james' kid. lol​


----------



## darkside customs

Ok... I'll use it in a sentence.... Brian and James went up the hill to fetch a bag of weed... James got high and spread Brian's thighs and said "Bitch you got knocked up by me" 



Lord Jesus... I gotta stop... I'm over here dyin....


----------



## corky

lol now we got a poet over here lol yall aint rite


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn me.. when did i come out the closet?? Lmao. Sad for y'all is i have been for a long time.. (seriously). That's why this is funny as hell to james.. toasty ass fucker!! So whos joking who now bitches.. lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

You fuckers are crackin me up.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn me.. when did i come out the closet?? Lmao. Sad for y'all is i have been for a long time.. (seriously). That's why this is funny as hell to james.. toasty ass fucker!! So whos joking who now bitches.. lol


That's why I been laughin my ass off too. Did you forget???? :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Oh god! I can't! I can't stop laughing over here... Sorry Brian... It was fuckin hilarious though... Wait til November NNL... And with Patrick around shits gonna be priceless


----------



## corky

yes its deff gona be a good time lol i have a feeling james and all my girls are gona end up having another sing a long in the van ( like gatlenburg)


----------



## darkside customs

Lmao! Katey Perry again!?!


----------



## kykustoms

damn if anyone else comes out then they gonna start callin us *** lo kustoms! hahah jp guys i dont care what yall like to fuck as long as you dont try to fuck me lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

Lmmfao, he said ***-LO KUSTOMZ


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Omg. Fucking nutts.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

DragLo dance off.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ane since i know how old pretty much everyone here is, none of u ugly fuckers id want... plus too damn young. Lmao. Now ya got 2 of us to pick on yall!!


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh, and grim(james)... bout that movie deal im doing......you exactly right.. lol. Scroll back several pages if all yall lost. Lmao


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

Jake .... I was thinkin the same shit... But most of these fools from LIL are on Facebook....
Brain?? Movie?? Oh lord... Wtf?!? :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> DragLo dance off.


LMMFAO! Damn Scot!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah i said something bout doin a movie a few months back.. hell patrick knows about it..lmao. not goin into details tho..and dont look for my name out there..i have an alias.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> DragLo dance off.


Fuckin Brian, and James doing the dance together! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Homeboy this white ******* cracker dont dance! 2 left feet.


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Fuckin Brian, and James doing the dance together! LOL


SMH! Y'all some fools lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Homeboy this white ******* cracker dont dance! 2 left feet.


The only dance you can do is the doggie, with a pelvic thrust. ALL up behind wonderbread. LMAO


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Yeah i said something bout doin a movie a few months back.. hell patrick knows about it..lmao. not goin into details tho..and dont look for my name out there..i have an alias.


Lester the Molester Cocknstuff???


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Haha lol. Its cool im already taken tho... and grim.. your need a hobby, other than peeking thru my windows..chester!!


----------



## grimreaper69

LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

Let's get back on topic... This wasn't suppose to turn into a fuckin gay pride parade... :roflmao:


----------



## corky

MayhemKustomz said:


> DragLo dance off.


yo homez you got a problem with menudo "breaks bottle on bar" lmfao damn james is gona make me bust out the lily allen and katty perry again lmfao


----------



## corky

this is just for james lol burnt toast sing a long


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im rolling over here.. funny as hell.


----------



## darkside customs

corky said:


> this is just for james lol burnt toast sing a long


Lmao!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Mocked up the hemi in my Lil Red Express.








Seriously am I the only one that didn't finish one of these builds?James when do you need this truck by for that show?


----------



## kykustoms

Damn haha yall r crazy fucks! But anyway aces that truck is lookin sick


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jeremy, no later than the first week of November..i dont know the actual date but its in November for sure.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y2...ldoff truck/?action=view&current=IMAG0032.jpg


Inspiration for ya jeremy.


----------



## corky

nnl is november 10th from 10 am to 4 pm wow that motor looks good and yes i know where crazy we wouldnt be drag lo if we were not crazy thats how we roll


----------



## darkside customs

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Mocked up the hemi in my Lil Red Express.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously am I the only one that didn't finish one of these builds?James when do you need this truck by for that show?


Looks great... I need it delivered to my door no later than November 9th... Please and thank you... I'm gonna have all the build off trucks siting together at the show...


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Looks great... I need it delivered to my door no later than November 9th... Please and thank you... I'm gonna have all the build off trucks siting together at the show...


:banghead: i need to get that ford to you, cuzz it needs to be finished darkside style!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gonna be bringin it between three of us down there this year. Since im in with the club thats putting it on, may see if they have a extra table for james buildoff trucks, i got the window sticker the "other" james got made up.. so we could show em what a model club from all over the USA does. Just an idea.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna be bringin it between three of us down there this year. Since im in with the club thats putting it on, may see if they have a extra table for james buildoff trucks, i got the window sticker the "other" james got made up.. so we could show em what a model club from all over the USA does. Just an idea.


Hell yea! Shit I'm gonna need a table of my own for all my damn builds I'm bringing... Lmao

Brian, do they have a primer build / under construction section?


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Gonna be bringin it between three of us down there this year. Since im in with the club thats putting it on, may see if they have a extra table for james buildoff trucks, i got the window sticker the "other" james got made up.. so we could show em what a model club from all over the USA does. Just an idea.


So I'm the "OTHER" now???? LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yes they do, usually the place to see some wicked up and coming shit there. But scale auto and MCM dont do shoots in primer ( booshit if ya ask me)..and no trophy for that class either.


----------



## corky

well i got 3 under construction builds im bringing and 5 finished so yes between 3 of us were gona need alot of room


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> So I'm the "OTHER" now???? LMAO


The "other" white meat. Lmao.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

corky said:


> well i got 3 under construction builds im bringing and 5 finished so yes between 3 of us were gona need alot of room


Theyll be in classes bro, the only ones id like to be seperated from all others are the buildoff trucks...


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> So I'm the "OTHER" now???? LMAO


Awww... Don't be jealous.... :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I couldve said "james #2". But take that into yalls gutterfucked minds and sounds like im callin james a shitter. Lmao!


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> The "other" white meat. Lmao.





darkside customs said:


> Awww... Don't be jealous.... :roflmao:





SlammdSonoma said:


> I couldve said "james #2". But take that into yalls gutterfucked minds and sounds like im callin james a shitter. Lmao!


Y'all some crazy fuckers. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hell thats the tame shit.. lets get altogether again..the shows gonna be a damn riot. Not only that imma be goin with pockets fulla $$.. aimin at some of the harder to find one's. There's one guy that comes each year that has original kits and first repops. Along with some of that elusive johan shit.


----------



## darkside customs

Step away from the Johan's ... They are all mine!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

You gotta know where there at.. remember i can get in earlier: than all you can. Club members of ACME get a early bird of buying kits before the general crowd (yall) can get in. Fuck wit me now! Lmao


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Damn im going to have to try to make it the detroit nnl this year. Hopefully with deep pockets like Brian. Doubt it though. But i'm still going to try and make it. You going James #2? Lol


----------



## grimreaper69

I always plan to, but shit always comes up.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I always plan to, but shit always comes up.


Same here. It's been almost 4-5 yrs since the last time i went i think.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> I always plan to, but shit always comes up.


James #2 lol


----------



## grimreaper69

grimreaper69 said:


> I always plan to, but shit always comes up.





darkside customs said:


> James #2 lol


:dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Soft serve. In a cup.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hole in one.


----------



## darkside customs

Don't it make my brown eyes blue.... Hahahahaha


----------



## MayhemKustomz

At least he was smart enough to have some TP on standby. That could have ended up being a shitty situation.


----------



## darkside customs

I'd just do like a dog and scrub my ass on the ground


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> I'd just do like a dog and scrub my ass on the ground


Leave a path for the golf ball to follow??? LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Leave a path for the golf ball to follow??? LMAO


Ok!! Woo hoo!


----------



## MayhemKustomz

darkside customs said:


> I'd just do like a dog and scrub my ass on the ground


Just your luck someone would have left there tee in the grass and just as you were dragging your ass across the ground it would have ended up in your stinkhole.


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just your luck someone would have left there tee in the grass and just as you were dragging your ass across the ground it would have ended up in your stinkhole.


:roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just your luck someone would have left there tee in the grass and just as you were dragging your ass across the ground it would have ended up in your stinkhole.


LMMFAO


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## SlammdSonoma

What the hell did this club into.. comedy central..lol crazy mofuckers.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Have to break up all this talk about plastic sometimes and get a good laugh in.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

No shit. Seems we need of both of that. And its brought the club around at least. Lol


----------



## AshhhDTD

Hey fella's, most of you wont know me by this username.... but i am [LOWEMO].... if you dont know who that is... its ok, i took a rather large break, and was kicked from the group, which is all cool with me, i wasnt putting in work.... but i have had a break, had a beautful daughter, and started building again when i have time....

just wanted to say G'DAY, and i like the work i have been seeing you guys put in.... And this is in no way a plee to get back into the club, just wanted to be frendly and let you guys know you should check out my new thread... i should have pic's in there in the next few hours....

here is a link to it.... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/346348-ashhhdtds-builds.html


----------



## chevyguy97

Congrats on the new baby girl, and welcome back to building, can't wait to see what's on your bench.


----------



## darkside customs

AshhhDTD said:


> Hey fella's, most of you wont know me by this username.... but i am [LOWEMO].... if you dont know who that is... its ok, i took a rather large break, and was kicked from the group, which is all cool with me, i wasnt putting in work.... but i have had a break, had a beautful daughter, and started building again when i have time....
> 
> just wanted to say G'DAY, and i like the work i have been seeing you guys put in.... And this is in no way a plee to get back into the club, just wanted to be frendly and let you guys know you should check out my new thread... i should have pic's in there in the next few hours....
> 
> here is a link to it.... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/346348-ashhhdtds-builds.html


Hey bro, must have been an oversight on my part... Family comes first bro... You're still a member so don't even trip.... I was down for the count last year due to a terminal illness, so I just got back to building myself... Feel free to add the club to your signature...

James


----------



## chevyguy97

i 2nd that. welcome back to Drag-lo, it's like you never left.


----------



## corky

i third it welcome back homie and yes i too will be commin with a bit of deep pockets their are some things i am lookin to pick up at the show for sure homie plus sein my boys brian and james is deff gona make it a hell of a time for sure


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im on my last fucking straw with photobucket, snapbucket, this goddamn razr can kiss my fucking ass... for some fucked up reason i get the " one smartphone" that wont download pics period. Facebook did some updating making my pos phone obsolete and in a spot where i download this, this, that..fuck! And it still dont work over here. All i can do is send some stupid ass fucked up link.. not at all wtf i wanted. Til this is resolved dont expect any pics from me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Tried something to no available.. tired of fucking with it. Tired of all of it


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Im on my last fucking straw with photobucket, snapbucket, this goddamn razr can kiss my fucking ass... for some fucked up reason i get the " one smartphone" that wont download pics period. Facebook did some updating making my pos phone obsolete and in a spot where i download this, this, that..fuck! And it still dont work over here. All i can do is send some stupid ass fucked up link.. not at all wtf i wanted. Til this is resolved dont expect any pics from me.


Razr's suck period. Hell, Motorola is junk. You need Samsung, LG or HTC.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sorry man.


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Razr's suck period. Hell, Motorola is junk. You need Samsung, LG or HTC.


:dunno:i wouldnt know....i dont own an electronic leash!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

hocknberry said:


> :dunno:i wouldnt know....i dont own an electronic leash!


X2 :rofl:


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> :dunno:i wouldnt know....i dont own an electronic leash!


Don't have a choice, I need mine for work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hell i need mine for everything else.. but this shit takes the cake
. Figured out fb, but still isnt what i want
Plus this pile of shit has a fracture under the glass so half my screen lights up purple. Fucking junk.


----------



## darkside customs

Purple haze?!? :dunno:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I have a hairline crack underneath the screen making it do this... facebook is fixed..here isnt with pics.. too bad layitlow dont have a damn app


----------



## AshhhDTD

i cant get pics from photobucket to work either? but im on a pc.... but it has been a while since i uploaded pics, has it changed since just using the IMG code?


----------



## halfasskustoms

Bo it all still works the same way. I belive there something wrong with F/B cuz I can post on every site but one. But post the link to the pics and see if one of us can get it up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah..fb did an update, when they did it, it screwed up quite a few people. Me included.

To fix it on fb, download the latest app.. problem solved.


----------



## AshhhDTD

I shall try again in the morning, sorry it's taking me so long


----------



## corky

hey guys just lettin yall know i got my cell phone fixed but i have absolutely no numbers so guys txt me and ill save your number 4239038933 for those of you who dont have it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Just checkin in fellas. Sorry I have been a little tied up lately and shits just been busy. I aint gotten too much done because I been tryin to take care of the other sides build off from MCW, but Im still here and still building little by little.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Haven't touched nothin yet. Got some rims comin at me from steve zimmerman..for the muscle car build.


----------



## AshhhDTD

got it sorted...... 

just finished this....


















more in my thread.... and soon to have some pics of what i have been working on tomorrow


----------



## halfasskustoms

What is MCW??


----------



## chevyguy97

wagon looks good man.


----------



## corky

kickass looking nomad homie


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> :dunno:i wouldnt know....i dont own an electronic leash!


Heehehehe, Same here. No leash, no rules! 



halfasskustoms said:


> What is MCW??


MCW, is Model Car Warriors bro. vvv Check the sig!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Oh yeah. That fucking FB site again. I'll never see it seeing I don't have a fuckin acct to that fucking site.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

halfasskustoms said:


> What is MCW??


Model car world


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmao Brian. I just noticed your new addition to your Sig. Just call me Rimmy.:roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hey, hey, hey!! Sure tha fuck aint fat albert fuckas! Lmao. Thought ya'd get a kick outta that


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice Rimmy.


----------



## corky

hahahaha from beeezeee to rimmy wtf that is great yup brian is officially rimmy from now on lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao..whatever makes the boat float in this crew of weird asses.


----------



## corky

lol we might be weird but u know you love us lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Umm..some of ya..a few of you are ugly nuff a dog would turn around and just walk off..haha


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Umm..some of ya..a few of you are ugly nuff a dog would turn around and just walk off..haha



:yessad: :wave:


----------



## corky

:nono::no: not this sexy hunk of white chocolate lmao my wife thinks im more than sexy enuff lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im glad fer that. Lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

A face only HIS wife could love. lmao


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Lmao..whatever makes the boat float in this crew of weird asses.


I dont know my ass looks pretty normal, but I think you should stop lookin at it Rimmy, I dont swing that way! :nono: :roflmao:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im taken guys.sorry. lol


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> A mouth only a cock could love. lmao


:dunno: QFT!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

I know I prob shoulda lowered it, but oh well.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> I know I prob shoulda lowered it, but oh well.


I like it!


----------



## grimreaper69

I stripped the 4x4 suspension off it and was frantically searching for rims that would fill out the wheel wells enough. Then I remembered I picked those up last week while outta town. They look pretty good. I'll probably have this one done tonight, minus the front bumper, need to find one.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I know I prob shoulda lowered it, but oh well.


It's beggin for some super swampers.


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> It's beggin for some super swampers.


Did that. Stripped it down.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got one most likely.


----------



## grimreaper69

And THIS my friends, is how a Citified ******* rolls. I present, the CITYNECKER.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Looks bad ass James. Agree with Scott that it needs swampers, but it's your build bro, and you finished a hell of a lot more then I have lately, so I'll just shut up! LOLOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Like I said, I HAD it on some SoReals, but it didn't look right to me, so I stripped it down.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Not bad at all. Gotten farther than my cut up piece o shit.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> *Like I said*, I HAD it on some SoReals, but it didn't look right to me, so I stripped it down.


Just so I dont miss it again, that you already said, but what did you say again? :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Just so I dont miss it again, that you already said, but what did you say again? :roflmao:


X2 could I get an echo on that and an ETA on a smartass reply? Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah..i didnt see the memo... what did you say?


----------



## grimreaper69

Y'all can KISS MY ASS. LOL
































EDIT: NO ****


----------



## corky

lol good thing with all this ass lovin talk goin on round here you said no **** man the truck looks good you called it city necker but in ga especially in the dalto area it looks like guatamalin dreams lol it looks good homie


----------



## MayhemKustomz

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251149901475?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Look at the other shit for sale too. Everything was price dropped.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn corky ya nailed that shit...lmfao.

Also if ya got Facebook,,.. check the thread... got something bout done.


----------



## chevyguy97

Truck looks good, nice and clean.


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks guys, now everyone is doin it. :roflmao: Thanks Joe McNugget.


----------



## kykustoms

ford looks good grim... theres several trucks around here that are 4x4 with dubs and low profile tires... i always wondered why buy a 4x4 then put tires u cant go off pavement with haha it would be cheaper to buy a 2wd


----------



## Scur-rape-init

kykustoms said:


> ford looks good grim... theres several trucks around here that are 4x4 with dubs and low profile tires... i always wondered why buy a *4x4 then put tires u cant go off pavement with* haha it would be cheaper to buy a 2wd


Exfuckinzactly!!!


----------



## grimreaper69

That kinda goes along with the Donk thing. If you want a vehicle you have to use a damn step ladder to get into, BUY A DAMN TRUCK.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

But...but... it dont have a trunk that i cant reach or get shit out of...


----------



## halfasskustoms

NO DONKS SUCK ASS. Dont do a donk ever. GAY GAY GAY.........but what do I no........Im not gay.


----------



## Lowmodelr

halfasskustoms said:


> NO DONKS SUCK ASS. Dont do a donk ever. GAY GAY GAY.........but what do I no........Im not gay.


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

X3!!


----------



## chevyguy97

Ya'll know why thay call them DONKS, caues it's short for DONKEY, which means you look like an ASS in a CAR jacked up that high. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Have you been ghetto ridin lately? If yah aint runnin 30s or better youll get stuck in the potholes.. least round here its like that. 13"ers are a rarity, only time ya see em is on some street car or some broke ass pos from yesteryear.


----------



## chevyguy97

O'don't worry, we got donks every where around here, but the thing about these donks is that there some broke asses and don't do the lift kits right like they should, now thay are just jacking the car up and getting the springs streched out all the way, and welding in a bar inside the springs, and there is no give at all, i was behind one the other day and he hit a bump and the whole car bounced around alike a toy car, i thought to myself if he were to take a curve to fast and hit a bump mid ways into the cureve he would have tipped that car over, and i know it has to ride like shit.
just cracks me up.


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoL you guys are funny.


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## corky

lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lmao x2.

Theres a few like that here. Or as i call em.. has been cars. These few that jacked the cars way outta proportion.. then lose the huge ass rimmage that they was renting to own..tires too. How the hell do ya rent tires? Anyways.. they're ridin round now on stocks and bald tires.. taller than some stock 4x4s on the lots.


----------



## chevyguy97

LMAO there are 3 cars in my town like that, all jacked up on stock wheels. the only thing that looks worse then a donk, is a broke ass fucker with donked up suspension on stock wheels. LMAO.


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> LMAO there are 3 cars in my town like that, all jacked up on stock wheels. the only thing that looks worse then a donk, is a broke ass fucker with donked up suspension on stock wheels. LMAO.


it'll be like the "spinner" wheel craze! ballers had the spinners first.....then EVERYONE had em.....now if you see a ride with spinners you laugh lookin at em like..........really?! that shit's played out like lambo doors!


----------



## grimreaper69

hocknberry said:


> it'll be like the "spinner" wheel craze! ballers had the spinners first.....then EVERYONE had em.....now if you see a ride with spinners you laugh lookin at em like..........really?! that shit's played out like lambo doors!


DAMN YOU!!!! My next upgrade to my car was lambos and spinners. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Naw.. floaters on one side, spinners on the other.. mismatchin asses!! Then add the gullwing doors to bust out stupid. Lol


----------



## chevyguy97

I'm not into spinners, i liked them when they first came out, but like you said there played out now, BUT i still love floaters, to me floaters are bad ass, i love seeing a car moving and the wheels are not, it just looks bad ass. I want a set of floater for the Impala, but can't afford them, but i would still love to have them.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> I'm not into spinners, i liked them when they first came out, but like you said there played out now, BUT i still love floaters, to me floaters are bad ass, i love seeing a car moving and the wheels are not, it just looks bad ass. I want a set of floater for the Impala, but can't afford them, but i would still love to have them.


Yep I fell the same way. I had the 1st ever floters on my 53 ply.....The guy who build it was the ORG guy to ever think of them.

Lookws just like this.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I gotta get a lil off my chest, if ya feel like your getting butthurt, go stuff your panties with some tissue cuz im bout done actin like i dont see the bs happenin hete. Im not adding any names cuz this isnt pointed towards any one person

If ya feel as if ya need to be rowdy or just plain retarded stupid, please remember if it happens online, try to take everything DRAG LO CUSTOMS out or off anything its on.. for 1 your dragging the ENTIRE CLUB into the mess your doing..guilty by association. I only say this cuz ive done shit like that in the past and was frowned on then. Our reputation isnt the greatest in the world already, so muddying up the waters even more isnt gonna help any of us later..
If ya feel i need to go, ill leave freely cuz im not gonna hang around if this bullshit keeps happening. Im old enuf to know that drama can stay with the queens that start it in the first place.


----------



## corky

i gota agree with brian on this one if he goes im out aswell idk what happened but if its bad enuff for him to leave from something he has helped build then its gota be bad


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Not goin yet, up to the club if they want this bullshit to keep going and drag us thru the mud... or drive around the goddamn mudhole in the first place.


----------



## grimreaper69

I know what it's about. I do appologize, it does look bad for the club. But in all honesty, who, on that forum, pays any attention to our club?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If its not in there interest to look at our stuff then dont even go there. I havent been over there in 2 years cuz i get no comments on my trucks..if it is its a shit comment and i just dont care to go down that path in the first place.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Uh, did i miss something while building?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just on fb.


----------



## halfasskustoms

FUCK FB....Im been saying that sence I started this site. FB is for **** anyways.....Dude stay here.


----------



## chevyguy97

Man ya'll don't go jumping ship over shit on FB, i don't even go over there caues my computer does not like FB, the last time i was even there was when i finished the 4-door impala and i knew that Dynasty stays over there so i jumped over there just to post up pic's of the impala, caues i knew some cats that would love to see it and to show them i'm still doing it over here and hoping to get some Dynasty members back over here, i miss them guys and it seems like im the only one tring to keep Dynasty alive over here, there are a few others that post up just to help me out, but im not a FB person, i started on LiL and this is HOME and ya'll are my HOMIES so let's just not worry about what goes on over on FB caues what matters is US and we are on LiL.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here look at this, i just finished my 70 challenger for the muscle car build and it's No# 4 for me this year.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Love the paint on that Challenger.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

When it involves the president of the club in a bad way,...
Well just sayin.


----------



## chevyguy97

what's james doing NOW?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Things i wouldnt do..for a far greater purpose only he knows for.. ask him wtf.. i cant explain it nor do i care to.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude stay on here, we likes youz over here just fine.


----------



## chevyguy97

i don't know, it's james's club and he can do what he wants, im staying out of it. I'm just going to keep building and posting till theres nothing left to build and no where to post it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I only go on fb for the resin area that kustombuilder did up..shit ton of good..i mean great stuff comin out from him. Plus im getting a pressure pot in the next week so i can jump over and do some things i wanna do..bodies might be a step away.

And link to what was goin on..on my phone anyways... translation... two guys very very
VERY bored.
http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...0002596744623&mlid=100002596744623&l=CJ5fvVoT


----------



## halfasskustoms

You see what I'm talkin bout......FUCKIN BULLSHIT I have to be loged in to see it, the page. I don't have a acct. fuck that site.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lol. Loser! Haha j/k


----------



## halfasskustoms

I no right.....lol


----------



## darkside customs

Ok, so I'm gonna go ahead and get it off my chest....
Yes I got banned from MCM because of my post, which was kinda uncalled for, but fuckin hilarious.... Now, If you are feelin that upset over what I posted , it had nothing to do with the club whatsoever... I knew that you'd get pissed Brian, but it's done over with, I'm IP banned, so end of story... James had nothing to do with my posting, but he gets suspended from MCM for fuckin commenting on my post .. It is what it is... Brian and Patrick, if you guys are feeling so strongly about this and wanna leave, then there is no hard feelings... My posting was for Harry P the mod over there because I am tired of him nitpicking my shit and others.... With this being said, Brian, and patrick... If you guys feelso strongly over this, then by all means go... I don't want you guys to leave, but if you aren't happy, then go where you are...

Im not running anyone in the mud with my stuff... Yes, I've got anger issues, but who doesn't...
I'm postin this on here as well... I'm goin through some stuff right now, and in the process of moving to better my life with someone I love... I'm not gonna be building for a while til I get settled in the new spot, but I have to move because of the bullshit I'm dealing with at home ... 

If you want out guys, it's fine, I can't stop you .... I know who. Stands behind me regardless of everything and much love goes to those who are with me til the doors fall off from draggin.... 

Much love and Peace!

Wonder nuggets


----------



## halfasskustoms

How bout truescale, did he get banded too. 
C-on guys, we'er all just lil boys play with lil toy cars. Remember sticks and bones will brake your bones. BUT WORDS CAN'T EVER HERT ME. Don't let it get to this. Just hang in there. It'll pass and get forgotten about.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> When it involves the president of the club in a bad way,...
> Well just sayin.





SlammdSonoma said:


> Things i wouldnt do..for a far greater purpose only he knows for.. ask him wtf.. i cant explain it nor do i care to.





SlammdSonoma said:


> I only go on fb for the resin area that kustombuilder did up..shit ton of good..i mean great stuff comin out from him. Plus im getting a pressure pot in the next week so i can jump over and do some things i wanna do..bodies might be a step away.
> 
> And link to what was goin on..on my phone anyways... translation... two guys very very
> VERY bored.
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...0002596744623&mlid=100002596744623&l=CJ5fvVoT


BRIAN, YOU POSTED THE LINK ON FB AND WAS LAUGHIN ABOUT IT TIL YOUR PHONE STARTED NOTIFYING YOU ON EACH TIME ME AND OTHERS COMMENTED ON YOUR POST... 
SPEAK YOUR MIND BRO... WHAT'S REALLY GOIN ON... YOU AND PATRICK BOTH SPEAK YOUR MIND... PATRICK DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT'S GOIN ON AND GONNA BOUNCE IF YOU BOUNCE?? REALLY????
IM NOT BITCHIN OR MAKIN THREATS OR TELLIN YOU GUYS TO LEAVE, BUT AGAIN... IF YOU FEEL SO STRONGLY ABOUT IT,, THEN IT IS WHAT IT IS..... 
I GOT TO MUCH GOIN ON TO DEAL WITH IT.... NO HARD FEELINGS ON MY END.... 
AND AS FAR AS IT GOES WITH BEING A REPUTABLE CLUB.... I GOT MEMBERS FROM DOWN2SCALE AND MCBA SAYIN WE ARE DOIN GREAT THINGS..... 
I SPEAK MY MIND AND DON'T HOLD BACK ON ANYTHING....

End of rant... Keep building guys...


----------



## chevyguy97

Well james good luck with your move and your new chance at love, hope everything works out for ya, and even if your not building please stop by to say hi from time to time, and as far as what you posted on MCM, as long as your not dogging out the club or people in it, then by all means do what ya do. We all know how you get when you get pissed off, and HAY we all do our fair share of bullshitting. so this afectes me NONE so im still here and it's going to take a lot more then this to get rid of me. And with all the shit that has happen to you over the last few years if you need somthing feel free to call me, This is more then just a hobby club to me, THIS is FAMILY and we should be here for each other. OK ive said my 2 cents. lol


----------



## darkside customs

Matt call me... 404-988-8551


----------



## darkside customs

.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Alright so now that toasty bread called and said whats happened in his world, i can sleep tonite lmao.

Moving on... im getting back into resin myself. Heres a sample of what im popping out.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Two diff sets pictured.. $5 set shipped.


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Ok, so I'm gonna go ahead and get it off my chest....
> Yes I got banned from MCM because of my post, which was kinda uncalled for, but fuckin hilarious.... Now, If you are feelin that upset over what I posted , it had nothing to do with the club whatsoever... I knew that you'd get pissed Brian, but it's done over with, I'm IP banned, so end of story... James had nothing to do with my posting, but he gets suspended from MCM for fuckin commenting on my post .. It is what it is... Brian and Patrick, if you guys are feeling so strongly about this and wanna leave, then there is no hard feelings... My posting was for Harry P the mod over there because I am tired of him nitpicking my shit and others.... With this being said, Brian, and patrick... If you guys feelso strongly over this, then by all means go... I don't want you guys to leave, but if you aren't happy, then go where you are...
> 
> Im not running anyone in the mud with my stuff... Yes, I've got anger issues, but who doesn't...
> I'm postin this on here as well... I'm goin through some stuff right now, and in the process of moving to better my life with someone I love... I'm not gonna be building for a while til I get settled in the new spot, but I have to move because of the bullshit I'm dealing with at home ...
> 
> If you want out guys, it's fine, I can't stop you .... I know who. Stands behind me regardless of everything and much love goes to those who are with me til the doors fall off from draggin....
> 
> Much love and Peace!
> 
> Wonder nuggets


Yeah, which is why I did what I did. Those fools over there are too ANAL about everything. So I chose to speak my mind. They're the ones gettin all butthurt over shit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Still, i wouldnt put myself in that position in the first place. I can tell when im not wanted..both scale auto and mcm kissed my ass a few years ago..scale auto and their 3 pics per post bullshit...cuz some ppl have slow connection... whos fault is that? Quit livin under a rock and move into the 21 century..but anyways. Just dont have too many outlets that i care to put my stuff out to get cussed, or bad mouthed on.. in the end, its just not worth the stress, time to type it out or the considerable bullshit that follows.


----------



## darkside customs

Brian and Matt, thanks for listening to my bullshit tonite... I felt so much better...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Somebodys gotta be the scratchjn post.. just return the favor when ya can toasty buns..lol


----------



## chevyguy97

anytime james.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay guys while surfing the web i found a web site that has people building models of all kinds, i don't think there is anyone from LiL on there at all, i did make me a thread, if ya'll would like to check out the place click on this link http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/forumdisplay.php?f=312
Seems like some cool people and some nice looking builds, but i've not seen alot of custom stuff on there.


----------



## corky

guys its not that i want out i love the building here but i hate the bs im not mad bout anything cause like i said i dont really know whats goin on but i will say this weather the club was mentioned or not its kinda like the reco act in the mc world the more people you piss off the more shit rolls down hill to people associated with you man idk what all is goin on in your personal life james but u know all you gota do is call and i listen and try to help ya out the best way i can and the same goes for any of yall


----------



## darkside customs

I know bro! And thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks to be a cool site matt but the gotta do 5 post before ya can post pics is kinda bullshit... and somewhat weird setup. Thought i was in model cars but was in a modeling sub forum.. ill be adding some stuff over there myself.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah brian the whole web site is full of some kind of modeling, rc cars, hotwheels just about anything you collect car wise is on there. In order to get pic's posted i just went into 5 or 6 diff people's thread and posted a comment real quick, then i was able to post pic's, just take a min to do that.
I just thought ya'll might like to see what other's are doing, this is a big ole world and i know there have got to be more builders then just what's on LiL, and i think there are plenty of them over on that site.
And like i said, i don't think to many of them build custom shit like WE do, so that's why i wanted some of ya'll to maybe post up a Thread and show them over there how we do it over here, Hay maybe we get some freah meet around here. Just tring to keep the modeling hobby going, so it never hurts to meet new people, Hay that's how i learned to do alot of the custom shit i do is from cats on LiL.


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Looks to be a cool site matt but the gotta do 5 post before ya can post pics is kinda bullshit... and somewhat weird setup. Thought i was in model cars but was in a modeling sub forum.. ill be adding some stuff over there myself.


I did it....Just make some BS post and you good


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah i saw you over there H.A.K. you and your damn crazy ass questions. lol, i knew it had to be someone from over here, but i know who it is now. lmao---The H.A.K kinda throw me off, but now i know it stands for HalfAssKustoms. lol.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah on MCM they made me change my name due to the ASS in the name. I thought over there they make me do it so I just put that.


----------



## halfasskustoms

You should see my intro on that site.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

We may get a new face in here soon... dabbling with someone.. just waiting a lil bit tho.


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah i saw your intro too, you aint right. lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Mine? Wtf...didnt do anything over there yet...??? Lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

Can someone post the link to kb's resin thread on FB...thanks


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Yeah i saw your intro too, you aint right. lmao


LoL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Well guys, like i said i was dabbling with something... lmao. 

Guys make welcome to altervisioncustoms.. ben welcome to the club bro..show off if ya like.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Now yall got me wandering wtf i dud over there.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

What's up everyone my name is Ben I'm from the 719 hope I can bring something to the club I have some ideas that I wanna do thanks for the nod much appreciated


----------



## halfasskustoms

Welcome homie. Nice stuff.


Slammdsonoma it was my intro.....not what you did. Your all good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Whew.. had me a sweatin.. your 54?! Its sweet as fuck!! Pop a pic in here bro.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Some projects


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Whew.. had me a sweatin.. your 54?! Its sweet as fuck!! Pop a pic in here bro.


Dude I used to have that car. Back in 05-06. I don't have it no mo.


----------



## corky

wow man welcome deff lookin forward to seing more of your work


----------



## rollin yota28

Welcome man, builds are looking good


----------



## hocknberry

COAST2COAST said:


> Can someone post the link to kb's resin thread on FB...thanks


word!! that may make me wanna go over there now!


----------



## hocknberry

WELCOME TO THE FAM ALTERED!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Or just post it here. Fuck FB.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I would but its a closed group..cant exactly just ' pop' in there


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill just say this, corky will agree with me.. theres some amazing shit getting put out over there.. the semi rims hes doin up are bad as hell. Its even brought me out of the woods to do mine shit again but at their level with pressure pots, smooth on and the like. Pretty much all of layitlow is on that thread anymore


----------



## halfasskustoms

See I'll say it again, fuckin FB


----------



## SlammdSonoma

H.a.k. your missing out bro. I was anti fb myself but i got over it. If your serious about building, you might reconsider your decision on all that man. Ya cant go about making every little detail, esp when layitlow is a family of builders that know what we want as builders in resin.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Maybe someday. But when everyone comes running back here cuz they hate that site, I don't want to say I told you all so.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Doubt that happens, til that happens your left out in the cold wandering why i didnt listen to the other guys.


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> Maybe someday. But when everyone comes running back here cuz they hate that site, I don't want to say I told you all so.


:no: im anti FB too...but there is shit over there that will NEVER be seen on LIL by builders who USED to be on LIL! so you just gotta check in to see the GOOD shit really! i mean LIL has good shit going on..ONCE IN AWILE......but the FB LIL page has more going on IMO.....DAMMIT I HATE ADMITTING THAT!! :banghead: but it is what it is!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Truth. If ya wanba sit in the cave of life (layitlow) then by all means...but once ya peek outside that cave..you wont wanna go back to said cave so much.


Btw, i tried to put a pic on here from his page of the rims im talkin about but ive managed to send it everywhere but here... ( kinda reminds me of the place that time forgot). Cuz it asks for all these places to go with it..and here isnt one of em...so to the guys thats not seeing those..your fail there.


----------



## grimreaper69

I find myself on FB a lot, BUT, I still only post my builds here.


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Doubt that happens, til that happens your left out in the cold wandering why i didnt listen to the other guys.


I bet you'll be right in the end...but now.


hocknberry said:


> :no: im anti FB too...but there is shit over there that will NEVER be seen on LIL by builders who USED to be on LIL! so you just gotta check in to see the GOOD shit really! i mean LIL has good shit going on..ONCE IN AWILE......but the FB LIL page has more going on IMO.....DAMMIT I HATE ADMITTING THAT!! :banghead: but it is what it is!


I no. You right, everybody is a fuckin follower. They just do what everyone else dose cuz they can't think for themselfs. But what do I know. It's just the whole world on that site.


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB BEN, i likes that dually and can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kykustoms

damn shit hit the fan then it cooled down then a new member in 2 days fuck lmao... welcome to the club


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone so now that I'm a member can I get down on the buildoff?


----------



## grimreaper69

Jump in bro, all members are welcome.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

My dually project


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Cool count me in then


----------



## chevyguy97

Hell yeah, you need to post pic's of that dually over in the Year Long Build off thread, can't wait to see ya finish that thing.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

kykustoms said:


> damn shit hit the fan then it cooled down then a new member in 2 days fuck lmao... welcome to the club


Fuckin step away from here for a few days and shit just goes fuckin CRAZY! Jesus, that was a whole bunch of stuff to catch up on. Rollin Yota, where the fuck you been bro? And welcome to the club Ben. Good lookin builds you got there bro. So we've gotten 3 new members in a matter of a week! I like to see that! I aint done a damn thing lately because Im switching my shit completely up. Im fuckin done with paintin shitty builds. Paint is my biggest DE-motivation, and Im done. I cant get anywhere when paint just fucks up the build. So, anyhow, I'll be building, but not until I get this new airbrush shit going on.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thats gonna be a badass class. Just to see everyones version(s) of a street truck. At least a dually and silvy for mtself obviously.
Most of us are doing multiple builds in any or all classes. Hard not to in a year long buildoff.. I put up $25 in the import class to modelscientist.com, mayhemkustoms has put up a prize for muscle car?... i think. If anyone else wants to throw in.. just makes for a great ending to an awesome buildoff. Parts work also..just like money in this world.

Jake come around more, this place is hoppin now. Haha


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Fuckin step away from here for a few days and shit just goes fuckin CRAZY! Jesus, that was a whole bunch of stuff to catch up on. Rollin Yota, where the fuck you been bro? And welcome to the club Ben. Good lookin builds you got there bro. So we've gotten 3 new members in a matter of a week! I like to see that! I aint done a damn thing lately because Im switching my shit completely up. Im fuckin done with paintin shitty builds. Paint is my biggest DE-motivation, and Im done. I cant get anywhere when paint just fucks up the build. So, anyhow, I'll be building, but not until I get this new airbrush shit going on.


Hey man if u need any help with the airbrush let me know I'm a airbrush artist with 18+ yrs of experience hit me up if you have any questions I'm always willing to help bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh i forgot to mention we got help on the paint dealing we have in here..lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Yeah if anyone needs some help w paint let me know I'm not the best in the world but I can throw down n am happy to help if I can I have over 18 years of experience w a airbrush n over 12 years of custom painting


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373948

My thread to hack shack kustoms on the other site, started off with the standard cab 99. Got a mods list if ya wanna know i did to it.


----------



## darkside customs

Welcome to the club Ben! glad to have you here...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool homie. Now I need my thread there.


----------



## chevyguy97

So i was over on hobbytalk and what do i see, Drag-lo Kustomz look'n at me. Slammd--H.A.K.--Grim--and Mayhem. we are going to tear that web site up, like i said i don't think people over there do too much custom, and i know they don't custom like we do. lol THERE GOES THE NEIGHBOR HOOD. LOL That poor little web site has no idea what just hit it. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Esp with pics of transformer i just dropped off.


----------



## COAST2COAST

I've been anti FB too.....but I like aftermarket resin
Luckily the wife has a FB so I can go c


----------



## COAST2COAST

So I went...Great things over there.....too hard to navigate though!not retard friendly


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yes there is..popping off the pages!


----------



## chevyguy97

LMFAOROTF, ya'll need to click on this link and check out what HalfAssKustoms H.A.K. posted up on his Thread on hobbytalk. it's too funny.
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=374001


----------



## halfasskustoms

Watch out this site reads backwards, so the every last post is the 1st one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah i noticed that.. talkin bout fuckin ya up in the mornings before work tryin to figure out that.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

darkside customs said:


> Welcome to the club Ben! glad to have you here...


Thanks man just hoping I can bring something to the club its cool all you guys help each other when I was young learning how to build these lil plastic cars n trucks pnobody wanted to help me out I had to learn on my own with a lot of help from LRB magazine I wanna let y guys all know if I can help I will I believe everyone should be able to learn this stuff if they want to it seams like this hobby isn't as big as it was when I was building years ago but let's get it back on top all these kits got so expensive what happened to $8.99 models at Walmart n everywhere else I have spent some money getting set back up again but its worth it in my eyes I love this hobby n can't believe I was away so long n to b asked into a club is awesome thanks everyone now let's get the party started lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Thanks man just hoping I can bring something to the club its cool all you guys help each other when I was young learning how to build these lil plastic cars n trucks pnobody wanted to help me out I had to learn on my own with a lot of help from LRB magazine I wanna let y guys all know if I can help I will I believe everyone should be able to learn this stuff if they want to it seams like this hobby isn't as big as it was when I was building years ago but let's get it back on top all these kits got so expensive what happened to $8.99 models at Walmart n everywhere else I have spent some money getting set back up again but its worth it in my eyes I love this hobby n can't believe I was away so long n to b asked into a club is awesome thanks everyone now let's get the party started lol


I'm going to take u up on that offer for help. I need you to paint 5 body for each member here or your out of the club. Now I don't have the power to make that happin but I do have the power to talk a hell of a lot of shit......lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thats how we do in drag lo. Were FAMILY. Thats all that matters. It shows the best in the wonderbread buildoff. Everyone built a truck..stepside, didnt mattered who won as long as our fearless leader got better...he won and got all the builds. Thats as tight knit as it gets.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Oh brother...we got a hydro in the club. Paragraph long sentences
No commas allowed type shit. Lmao


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoL


----------



## ptman2002

got my bed done and is now at a friends shop getting the bedliner sprayed in. havent had time to touch much plastic the last few months. this is why. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Well damnit man..long time no see!! And nice work on the big BIG model.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

halfasskustoms said:


> I'm going to take u up on that offer for help. I need you to paint 5 body for each member here or your out of the club. Now I don't have the power to make that happin but I do have the power to talk a hell of a lot of shit......lol


Give a man a fish n he eats for a day teach a man to fish n he eats for a lifetime lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I added more pics on the other website. I think were scarin em over there guys. Too many mods to take in at one time..lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Give a man a fish n he eats for a day teach a man to fish n he eats for a lifetime lol


I think in this case it's "paint a car for a man he's happy for a day, teach a man to paint he's happy for a lifetime" (til he gets married) lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yup..then gets divorce...thats me.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thats how we do in drag lo. Were FAMILY. Thats all that matters. It shows the best in the wonderbread buildoff. Everyone built a truck..stepside, didnt mattered who won as long as our fearless leader got better...he won and got all the builds. Thats as tight knit as it gets.


That's cool but Idk know if I can just give a model away that would b so hard is that the deal w this buildoff too I have lost so many models already thru the years n its getting harder to get them


----------



## grimreaper69

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> That's cool but Idk know if I can just give a model away that would b so hard is that the deal w this buildoff too I have lost so many models already thru the years n its getting harder to get them


Nah bro. We only did that for the Wonderbread buildoff. It was our way of showin we were there for him in his time of need.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

See now that's cool Idk what was goin on but that's some tight shit right there much love n respect


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I thinkin a few of us came up with the buildoff itself.. and along the way i just went ahead and said i was.. the blue stepside is the one i sent. Very hard to let it go..but lucky for me its 2 hours away in safe hands.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay guys you can change the setting over on hobbytalk so that the last post you posted will be just like on LiL, i had to change it caues there was no way i could get used to my last post being my first post, i think you go into your profile and there are diff settings in there that can be set.


----------



## halfasskustoms

:thumbsup: going there now to do that. Thanks.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man thats a lot better lookin.


----------



## COAST2COAST

halfasskustoms said:


> I'm going to take u up on that offer for help. I need you to paint 5 body for each member here or your out of the club. Now I don't have the power to make that happin but I do have the power to talk a hell of a lot of shit......lol


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

yup


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah when i first started on there i had to change the settings, it was too hard to keep up.lol
PINK CAR


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah there is no pink car......But you already know that. Just trying to see if anyone there would like to try and help me find it. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Lmao--crazy ass, i know people are searching my Thread to see if they can find it. lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

LOL I know......


----------



## darkside customs

Alright, so I'm getting moved in as we speak... Gotta go back to the hell hole tomorrow to get my kits and builts... But so damn glad to be somewhere I can call home and be with people who love me...

On a side note... Where the fuck am I gonna lay paint??? Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Alright, so I'm getting moved in as we speak... Gotta go back to the hell hole tomorrow to get my kits and builts... But so damn glad to be somewhere I can call home and be with people who love me...
> 
> On a side note... Where the fuck am I gonna lay paint??? Lmao


Good shit bro. Time to live HAPPY.


As far as paint, sounds like you're in the same boat as me. However, I do have a walk in closet where my kits are stored. I usually paint in there. The temp is PERFECT, no humidity. BUT, paint dust EVERYWHERE.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Youll figure it out..at last resort, head north..... the hack shacks door is open


----------



## SlammdSonoma

*The model car builders forum* on facebook, been talkin with the guy that started it..said this one was around before all the others existed...its ours if tall wanna add it to yoyr fav list. Im an admin over there, hes lookin for others to be as well. Wouldnt mind it being a lil of whatever.. cut up, hang out.. show off, or sale all on one place. Think on it guys...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Is it just on FB or is there a website for um.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Send me a link on FB Brian.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just on fb. Working on the link..i stumbled upon it and got it saved w/o a link.. was thinkin it would be a cool place for us to have the year long buildoff..pics galore all in one place.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If i knew where to look for it, anyone got ant idea?

Nevermind found it. Mobile wont do that so had to go to the full site.
http://m.facebook.com/ModelBuildersForum?id=133410736740742&_rdr

Maybe this works.


----------



## grimreaper69

Looks like a lot of MCM members over there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Was..they all left is what the guy was telling me. But im having just as much difficulty tryin to post any pics over there cuz its oj the old setup that this phone cant use. So dunno what to say..except i cant do that. Fuck!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Was an idea but not made in stone


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I have a question for all of you, can you cast rubber parts like tires or airbags? If so I have a couple things I would love to get done or even learn how to do any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If ya got a facebook account look for scale resins, resin castings and moldings group... tons of guys there ( me included) doin up resin and others.. tgey could answer your question.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And yall check it..im putting all of my resin back up for sale.. wastawfa i may be getting the hoods ya sent me to david to do up.. along with my 63 impala uptop and caddy lecab boot...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Post them here too ok.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> And yall check it..im putting all of my resin back up for sale.. wastawfa i may be getting the hoods ya sent me to david to do up.. along with my 63 impala uptop and caddy lecab boot...


HELL YEAH bro. I'm needin a couple of them Dime hoods BAD.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

H.a.k. there already posted..have been right undrr you nose.. check model classifieds..hack shack resins..all my stuff in one place


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Missin this old ride, got a crew cab i may do up and go after a mag pic again..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> HELL YEAH bro. I'm needin a couple of them Dime hoods BAD.


The only reason i didnt sell em or send ya some is cuz the holes always filled up. Looking for a compressor to fill a 5 gallon tank thats under my 1:1 bagged truck..gonna be using it for pressure pot purposes so maybe hood will come out better. Been getting friendly advice from Kustombuilder on my setup.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam Ben.
Just registered on the hobby talk site as well.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Sweet. Gettin bigger over there.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude those links dont do anything. Just shows other vids that have nothing to do with what your talkin bout.


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Missin this old ride, got a crew cab i may do up and go after a mag pic again..lol


Dude you did that and made it in the mag too..........Right on bro, thats kool as shit. WTG homie.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Took me 8 years straight before it finally got looked at. Guess some people are just that blind.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> The only reason i didnt sell em or send ya some is cuz the holes always filled up. Looking for a compressor to fill a 5 gallon tank thats under my 1:1 bagged truck..gonna be using it for pressure pot purposes so maybe hood will come out better. Been getting friendly advice from Kustombuilder on my setup.


Oh I know bro. Some of the rejects ya sent were horrible. ONE of the Dime hoods is workable, just don't have the experience yet. The Ranger hoods were jacked though.


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> H.a.k. there already posted..have been right undrr you nose.. check model classifieds..hack shack resins..all my stuff in one place


W/E Dont talk about my nose like that. What if I said I dont have a nose.......Then you'd fell like shit. Im going blind so I have a 72" TV that I use to look at all these pics but I have to put my hole (the hole where my nose would be) right up to the TV to see anything. So they better be there......If there not I'll take my walking stick down to GA and beat your ass with it.
















J/K Im not blind. Going to look now. Thanks


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> If ya got a facebook account look for scale resins, resin castings and moldings group... tons of guys there ( me included) doin up resin and others.. tgey could answer your question.


Thanks Brian I will check it out I would really like to get some stuff done


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Actually dont worry bout it. I got burned real bad over there today, taking all of my stuff out of there. Too small of a market to try and sellvthe exact same shit by 3 people... im exclusively selling to drag lo and very few associates of the club for that main reason. Im the cheapest guy in resin, always have been. If yall feel better buying it at higher prices then go ahead and ill drop shop now. Im not looking to get ahead at all in this..but i know that things like skirts and hubcaps dont cost $5 a set. It takes less than a 1/4 oz of resin to make em. The kit of resin costs $30... so you do the math. 

Im just aiming to try to help my club bros out where i can..if thats too much to ask ill throw it all out. I dont care anymore.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Don't give up casting man It's a sick skill to have


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got 40+ molds of things in the classifieds... its too bad everyone else does too. Seems anyone can be a caster nowadays if you got 3 minutes you can cast as wrll.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Drag low loves you homie. I looked at every page on your selling page. I'm going to buy from you soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cool.. i wished the classified area wasnt a seperated place..since they shuffled that bullshit i havent got a hit since.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also gonna tell ya..anything ya see on there can be done in clear resin, and im about to do up some things with our decal buddy...?dig derange on some special never been done before parts that i gotta make master of and cast in clear..things like..oh lets start off with a lava lamp, possibly a fish tank, steering wheels, shift knobs...plus other things..dont want yall to get all crazy on me before i can get em made up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=373948

That's the link over there Patrick...well to my spot anyways.


----------



## hocknberry

SlammdSonoma said:


> Also gonna tell ya..anything ya see on there can be done in clear resin, and im about to do up some things with our decal buddy...?dig derange on some special never been done before parts that i gotta make master of and cast in clear..things like..oh lets start off with a lava lamp, possibly a fish tank, steering wheels, shift knobs...plus other things..dont want yall to get all crazy on me before i can get em made up.


havent seen the link on FB......quick question......can you use the clear resin to cast windshields or does it come out too foggy lookin?! i got a pot i been messin with....about outta mold but a bunch of resin that has about 7 months of shelf life left......im down to hook up the club guys for starters! BUT.....if your molds have bubbles in em from not using a pot....it wouldnt matter you know?! get at me if you wanna work something out?! LOL....i cant finish a fucking build so ill sit around and cast shit!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Joe, the deal with clear rssin is to buy the high priced stuff, industrial type shit so it dont yellow on ya. The stuff i have , if used on small parts like the bottles and things with a lot of volume in it tend to not yellow as badly..weird i know. Skinny stuff like surfboards windshields amps tend to go yellow pretty easily.....but also can be because its not warm enuf..thats where the bubbling problem comds in... has to be room temp ir better to work so not sure a pressure pot would work since this stuff takes 24 hours to dry.
Now ya could attempt using elmers clear school glue. No bubbles, dries completely clear and drying time is cut in half.

Let me see if i can throw up a pic...


































More or less i think the resin gas the say so of how it comes out. Also once ya use it on your molds, they turn a funky yellow that stains


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The last pic of the taillight..is elmers glue. You can see the difference...or at least i can..plus like the light, it has to be super thin like a lense.to fit the body right.


----------



## chevyguy97

I likes them clear tail light, i might have to get a set from ya. How much you selling them for????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Shit i dunno.. like $1.00 a set i guess. Can do it in colors i believe.


----------



## grimreaper69

Hook it up then Brian. I'm in for 10 sets AT LEAST.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hell yeah a buck, just as soon as i get ready to start working on that body style chevy and i deside not to shave the taillights, i will holla at ya on a set. But most of the time i shave the taillights, but i need to do kinda a street truck style, or if i get another 454SS model i will most deff need a set.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude just do what trendsetta did by opening up a new thread in here and sell it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

May do that..since we dont have a CARING mod in here


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill have to make a new mold of em... i think i threw out the mold of this but its easy to make.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Still got my set of clears for the 59...cant wait to use em


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Thanks alex.. least someone likes my clear stuff. On the facebook resin page, jeff bohin is running my name in the ground over him being jealous of me doin what im doin.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

New guy ben is throwing some parts my way to cast up that no one has... so soon drag lo will have some parts layin around a few guys might envy.


----------



## [email protected]

SlammdSonoma said:


> Thanks alex.. least someone likes my clear stuff. On the facebook resin page, jeff bohin is running my name in the ground over him being jealous of me doin what im doin.


Lol


----------



## grimreaper69

[email protected] said:


> Lol


Alright Jeff, don't stir up the pot...............................
























Where the fuck you been anyway? Ain't seen you over here in a min.


----------



## [email protected]

I heard threw the grape vine that I was being mentioned over here, just to pay a visit lol 

It's all good bro, I said what I had to say on Facebook, and won't bring it over here! 

I got to much respect for 99% of this club to stain it up!


----------



## grimreaper69

Every damn time I go to work I miss shit. Guess I'll quit my job and live off welfare just so I can sit on FB all day. :roflmao:
















That was not meant towards anyone here, But it DOES refer to SOME people I know.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Seriously jeff drop the bullshit. I havent even done a fucking thing to you..and yet i get nothin but a bad rep from you. Wtf?!


----------



## [email protected]

SlammdSonoma said:


> Seriously jeff drop the bullshit. I havent even done a fucking thing to you..and yet i get nothin but a bad rep from you. Wtf?!


Seriously dude!........ Outa respect for your club, I said I wouldn't bring it over here! 

What was said was said! 

Don't start over here where you can embarrass yourself in front of your own club! 

Let it go bro. Let it go!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeah whatever. Sad u act like ya do.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Anyways.. gotta thank lowandslow for helping me on the tires. Ill be doing up tires for the rims im making also. And thanks Jeremy Mathis on some things also. All of it will surely come in hand once i get the setup done.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> New guy ben is throwing some parts my way to cast up that no one has... so soon drag lo will have some parts layin around a few guys might envy.


Don't let the cat out of the bag yet Brian let's see how it works out first lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Havent said what yet..lol ill just say its good stuff not out in resin anywhere... so it cant be COPIED. Haha. 

Also i updated my hack shack thread. I gotta get busy, just sold $20 in skirts to a guy on here.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Havent said what yet..lol ill just say its good stuff not out in resin anywhere... so it cant be COPIED. Haha.
> 
> Also i updated my hack shack thread. I gotta get busy, just sold $20 in skirts to a guy on here.


Hell ya that's what I'm talkin about I'm glad I joined this club I'm gonna do my part to take it to the top


----------



## SlammdSonoma

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Hell ya that's what I'm talkin about I'm glad I joined this club I'm gonna do my part to take it to the top


Awesome attitude!!


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Every damn time I go to work I miss shit. Guess I'll quit my job and live off welfare just so I can sit on FB all day. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was not meant towards anyone here, But it DOES refer to SOME people I know.



Hey!! What the hell man? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

Please keep the bullshit out of this topic... 

Both of you guys are like brothers to me... Don't make me have to.... Have to.... Fuck, I can barely walk let alone kick some ass anymore...


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Please keep the bullshit out of this topic...
> 
> Both of you guys are like brothers to me... Don't make me have to.... Have to.... Fuck, I can barely walk let alone kick some ass anymore...


Run em the fuck over with your damn wheelchair.


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Hey!! What the hell man? :roflmao: :roflmao:


I said WELFARE, NOT DISABILITY. LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Haha..funny shit.

Its all good james, just refuse to be kicked down by anyone over small shit anymore. Im good now, have sold a lil bit of resin in lil over a day so it must not be too bad to own my garbage. Lol.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey guys here's something I started this afternoon. So I wanted to build a trailer for this Dually I bought awhile ago. So I started to build a 2 car gooseneck style trailer. It's probably far from correct but it is my first trailer build ever. My goal is to make it as realistic as possible, so any tips would be great.



The Dually, going to actually paint and detail it once the trailer is done:










the hitch, still needs more details:



















and the trailer so far, I still have alot to go and nothing is 100% yet, just trying to get an idea as I add stuff to it.


















so thats what I have so far. I want to start on the hitch part of the trailer next but it might be a bit till I have a chance to work on something again.


Thanks for looking and let me know what you guys think.


----------



## darkside customs

Badass Jared!


----------



## chevyguy97

i know it's a tow pig, but you need to get that dually closer to the ground. lol==nice trailer.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

That's bad ass Jared. Nice work on the trailer. Plan on doing one close to it too! Man, Im seein so many damn ideas, and am READY AS FUCK to get back to the bench! Yall just be ready, cause my game is gonna be steppin up FOOLS!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Markie De will be so proud... Got the Cutty done... Still needs pumps but its done otherwise... Vid coming soon...


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I had an idea I wanted to throw out there, so everyone has something that they can do really well on a model like opening doors paint engines what ever it is so I was think what if we as a club got down on one model as a team everyone gets to do something on the kit till its finished and then use that as one of the prizes for the buildoff I know I would contribute in any way I could just throwing it out there let me know what u guys think


----------



## darkside customs

We were gonna do that with a pathfinder I was donating, but its gone now... Along with the rest of my stuff back in Mexico...


----------



## chevyguy97

yeah that whole club build idea went out the window looooooooooooooooooooooooooong ago. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

We should do something like that again...


----------



## chevyguy97

It would take YEARS to pass 1 model around the whole club, the way we build it would get lost at somones house and never be seen again, but if it gets sent to me i will do my part and send it on to the next person, so what are we going to try to build this time????


----------



## chevyguy97

O yeah one more thing, JAMES you need to send me that coe cab, i want to build a car hauler out of it, like the one on counting cars. lol


----------



## darkside customs

Lol @ Matt...


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


>


I only like that COE. Get that done.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

That coe is badass I have a 1:1 '53 Chevy 3100 in my garage that is my favorite body style Chevy ever put out


----------



## darkside customs

So you don't like the cutlass?? Lol


Thanks fellas ...


----------



## halfasskustoms

I don't believe you. It's all lies with out pics......lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


> So you don't like the cutlass?? Lol
> 
> 
> Thanks fellas ...


Fuck both those cars........lol..........the COE is the only thing good on that table.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

No...booshit. the table is the best thing there damnit!


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoL......Thats soooooooo funny.


----------



## darkside customs

Haters... Lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So whats everyone thinkin on a build like that? I got a few kits up for it if ya need one.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I'm in on it I can take care of the paint!?!?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Haha.. youd be waiting forever bro.. lmao.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Haha.. youd be waiting forever bro.. lmao.


You prob right but I still think it would b cool to do something like that I know the model would come out sick with all the great builders in this club and it would be one Hell of a prize to win


----------



## darkside customs

I'm down!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

That's what I'm talking about the prez is in let's do this


----------



## kykustoms

sounds good lets do it lol


----------



## darkside customs

What kit and who's doin what?


----------



## halfasskustoms

I'm in. I'll glue the water pump on.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Im in, throw the trunk my way.  Fuck it, lets do it gents.


----------



## darkside customs

I'll do the interior...


----------



## grimreaper69

I'm in, best thing I can do is just ship it to the next person.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Nice guys... Let's get a list of everyone that wants in on it and what they wanna do divide it up and set a time limit for each person to do there part so it gets done for the buildoff


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hey jakes wanna split the frame/ suspension with me?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got a 1/20 nissan kit i could throw up been picked thru but cab/bed hasnt been touched

Let me know


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I'm down to go off on a paint job on it and I think it should be truck because we are a club of truck guys


----------



## kykustoms

i got a 1/20 nissan thats been sittin for years... what if i take brians cab and mine and make a crew cab 
http://www.streetsource.com/uploads/art/artsar/1217200394619PM91481.jpg


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hmmm thats not bad.. opening doors.. anyone?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

kykustoms said:


> i got a 1/20 nissan thats been sittin for years... what if i take brians cab and mine and make a crew cab
> http://www.streetsource.com/uploads/art/artsar/1217200394619PM91481.jpg


Hell yeah that would be sick


----------



## kykustoms

yeah opening doors barn doors? lol what bout the bed should it be like that or shorter? or longer?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I like the way the truck looks just like that but I think a longer bed might be pretty badass or what about a dually the fenders shouldn't be to hard to build the ones on my escalade dually weren't to bad to build


----------



## kykustoms

theres one version that came with dually fenders... mine didnt have em tho did yours brian?


----------



## chevyguy97

So we are building a 1/20th scale nissan hard body 4-door dually, sounds good to me, I'm in, I have a set of wheels i will donate to the project.


----------



## darkside customs

kykustoms said:


> i got a 1/20 nissan thats been sittin for years... what if i take brians cab and mine and make a crew cab
> http://www.streetsource.com/uploads/art/artsar/1217200394619PM91481.jpg


Do it bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Mine dont have it either.. with the show comin up in November, might luck up then.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Should i go ahead and send the kit to jake...?


----------



## darkside customs

Yea send it to jake foglenutz


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Jake fragilecock... gotcha


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Guess Im out then since there is no trunk.  LOL oh well. maybe I can find something else to do. :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

New photo booth in the works.


----------



## halfasskustoms

I like that caddy man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

grimreaper69 said:


> New photo booth in the works.


Nice start
If ya need any posters or brick wall paper:biggrin: hit me up, I saved a bunch to my harddrive....got me wanting to build another


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Could make it have a topper on it... maybe do a sound system back there possibly?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Guess Im out then since there is no trunk.  LOL oh well. maybe I can find something else to do. :dunno:


How about you take care of the inside of the bed tanks compressors etc. ?


----------



## kykustoms

darkside customs said:


> Yea send it to jake foglenutz





SlammdSonoma said:


> Jake fragilecock... gotcha


haha fuckers smh... yeah send it my way ill have em both cut up in no time lol...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If i can get these rims from ben done up they could be a possibility to put on this truck.. since theyll be in limited numbers anyways. Dont wanna jinx it by talking too much on em. Lol


----------



## darkside customs

Really thinkin it will look bad ass laid like this...


----------



## grimreaper69

FIXED. :roflmao:



darkside customs said:


> Really thinkin it will look bad ass laid like this...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

That van looks cool darkside keep it slammed bro


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks fellas...
James, u a fool! Lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> If i can get these rims from ben done up they could be a possibility to put on this truck.. since theyll be in limited numbers anyways. Dont wanna jinx it by talking too much on em. Lol



I'll try to get them sent out to you tomorrow man we need to get on it


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> Nice start
> If ya need any posters or brick wall paper:biggrin: hit me up, I saved a bunch to my harddrive....got me wanting to build another


I need posters  Lots and LOTS of posters! :biggrin: 



alteredvisionscustoms said:


> How about you take care of the inside of the bed tanks compressors etc. ?


I can do that, if nobody else wants to. I have plenty of resin stuff, and can plumb it all up, but that's up to y'all. 



grimreaper69 said:


> FIXED. :roflmao:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

Just tell me what you want me to do and that's what i will do.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Just tell me what you want me to do and that's what i will do.


You MIGHT want to rephrase that. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

O yeah i guess your right, what i ment to say, just tell me what my part is on the nissan club build. lmao
Thanks for clearing that up grim. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

You know we got some pervs here. Gotta start thinkin before you type. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> Just tell me what you want me to do and that's what i will do.





Hmmmmm...... Ummmm hummmm.....

How bout a dress and wig for starters and a stripper pole...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


What would you do for a Klondike bar


----------



## hocknberry

damn!! how'd i miss ANOTHER idea of a pass around club build?! well, guts, frame, paint and maybe wheels are taken.......LOL...i dont know what else to grab?! 1/20 vette or camaro engine?! i got a few DUB wheels that fit 1/20's perfect......i love the crew cab pic.....but NO on the dually bed IMO?! and stock short bed!


----------



## chevyguy97

too dually or not too dually, im with hock on this one, i think not dually.
James i don't like klondike bars that much. lmao


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Hock, maybe if you werent hiding up under that damn rock in Colorado, and come out to see the sun, you'd see shit everyonce in a while. :roflmao:


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> too dually or not too dually, im with hock on this one, i think not dually.
> James i don't like klondike bars that much. lmao


You don't like Klondikes, but you like to clone *****?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I am a huge fan of duallys if you couldn't tell lol but it doesn't have to be one I'm just as cool with a regular bed on it


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Hock we still need a engine


----------



## grimreaper69

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> I am a huge fan of duallys if you couldn't tell lol but it doesn't have to be one I'm just as cool with a regular bed on it


I've got an unnatural obsession with Chevy Crew Cab Duallies. I WILL own one some day.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I've got an unnatural obsession with Chevy Crew Cab Duallies. I WILL own one some day.


http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/3282292269.html


----------



## grimreaper69

MayhemKustomz said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/cto/3282292269.html


:wow: :worship:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

I want in on the club build too.Let me knowwhat part of the build I can help out on.If anybody wants anything scratchbuilt let me know too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Someone wanna do suspension? Ill do up the frame..but someone can do the rest.ol


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

After almost a year without painting anything,I finally got something painted and cleared.
















All thats left is to paint the interior tub and assembly.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

SlammdSonoma said:


> Someone wanna do suspension? Ill do up the frame..but someone can do the rest.ol


I could do the suspension.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Aces'N'Eights said:


> After almost a year without painting anything,I finally got something painted and cleared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All thats left is to paint the interior tub and assembly.



That's a pretty nice color Jeremy. Nice work bro!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cool, ill send that to jake, hoping i can get some accurate measurements from him after he gets the cabs together...then build the frame from there. And send it on to jeremy.


----------



## chevyguy97

I love 4 door duallys too, my friend bought one that somone had taken the 454 out of and dropped in a 350, we spent alot of time getting it to run, but he got broke and had to sale it, i tried to buy it but could never come up with the money, so i hope to have one myself one day too.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just wandering..do we need someone to just assemble all the parts of this said...err ugh long ass truck? Jake can chime in on that..lol


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> I've got an unnatural obsession with Chevy Crew Cab Duallies. I WILL own one some day.


dually for fullsize....not mini's


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Hock, maybe if you werent hiding up under that damn rock in Colorado, and come out to see the sun, you'd see shit everyonce in a while. :roflmao:


TRUTH! i been messin with the gypsy when i can and not much else!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just wandering..do we need someone to just assemble all the parts of this said...err ugh long ass truck? Jake can chime in on that..lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Bottles anyone??


----------



## grimreaper69

Dodge Dakota + Hilux topper = perfect fit.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Dodge Dakota + Hilux topper = perfect fit.


Looks like a Dakota R/T.:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea!


----------



## grimreaper69

Just threw those wheels on for mock up. Not sure how I'm buildin this yet, just messin around. Might stretch a Hilux chassis and throw it under there.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Little inspiration there for ya Wakaflacka.


----------



## grimreaper69

Again, if y'all insist on butcherin my name, I prefer WastaWTF.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> Again, if y'all insist on butcherin my name, I prefer WastaWTF.


I'll call you Tater Salad.


----------



## grimreaper69

They call my daughter tater tot. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> I'll call you Tater Salad.


----------



## grimreaper69

He said TATER SALAD, NOT SALAD TOSSER. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> He said TATER SALAD, NOT SALAD TOSSER. LMAO


Still.... A salad was involved...


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Lmfao. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
darkside customs* kykustoms


I see ya Foglenuts


----------



## kykustoms

so i was thinkin what if i stretched the cab between the doors like slight limo...6 feet or so LOL give more room for people to add to it... i got some colored clear plastic i could make side windows out of... just an idea lol


----------



## kykustoms

darkside customs said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)
> darkside customs* kykustoms
> 
> 
> I see ya Foglenuts


:420:


----------



## darkside customs

kykustoms said:


> so i was thinkin what if i stretched the cab between the doors like slight limo...6 feet or so LOL give more room for people to add to it... i got some colored clear plastic i could make side windows out of... just an idea lol


Colored? What are we .... Segregating the plastic now? Lmao


----------



## darkside customs

Man, I'm still annoyed... I can't even view MCM.... So far I've been IP banned from MCM and Brian's ModelCars...

I still got the email with the lovely post I made over on BMC...


----------



## kykustoms

darkside customs said:


> Colored? What are we .... Segregating the plastic now? Lmao


lmfao my bad i have blue,red,and orange plastic for windows... is that politically correct mr president? haha


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Man, I'm still annoyed... I can't even view MCM.... So far I've been IP banned from MCM and Brian's ModelCars...
> 
> I still got the email with the lovely post I made over on BMC...


I can't do nothin on MCM til Oct. 17th. LMAO


----------



## darkside customs

This is what caused me to get banned from Brian's Model Cars


A new topic was added to: Pit Stop



DarkSide Customs wrote:



IM BACK!!!!!!!!!!



Well, everyone, its been a long time since I posted on here.... I really haven't 

seen anyone I know from a couple years ago. Oh Wait, that's right, some evil 

bastard named Gary decided that it would be better to ban everyone who didn't 

think like him. Ya fake ass Bill Gates..... Oh my, I am in violation. Oh well. 

Do I care?!? No, because you didn't care about us. All these new people on here 

haven't seen what kinda BS that went down, and frankly, they probably don't care 

seeing as they think this is the best site there ever was.... Cult, more like...

Its OK to ban people who didn't do anything wrong except voice their opinion to 

you, and you decided it was easier to ban than to listen to what your 

subscribers, donors had to say... Does it really cost 15,000 bucks to keep 

this shit hole running?? Doubt it... Well, I'm done with this place, and I'm sure 

this will cause me to be banned.. HOORAY!!!!!!!!

Just thought I would drop in and say WHATS UP FUCKERS!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyguy97

lmao damn james you aint right. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Doh


----------



## kykustoms

kykustoms said:


> so i was thinkin what if i stretched the cab between the doors like slight limo...6 feet or so LOL give more room for people to add to it... i got some colored clear plastic i could make side windows out of... just an idea lol


come on fuckers let me know stretch or no stretch?


----------



## darkside customs

Stretch


----------



## chevyguy97

Maybe somthing like this Jake????


----------



## chevyguy97

You can get clear plastic at hobby lobby, i have some and it works great for glass.


----------



## kykustoms

thats what i had in mind matt... i have some clear to but its scratched up lol


----------



## kykustoms

only diff is it would be with the ex cab window


----------



## chevyguy97

so it would have a door then the ex-cab window then the back door. ok i understand.


----------



## chevyguy97

So more like this?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Wild as hell. My cab is headed north to KY as of today...now to wait on the stretching of foglenuts...so i can start on the frame.


----------



## kykustoms

it will be as long as the first one matt but the excab window on these are taller than the door windows so it will just look slightly diff


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## chevyguy97

sorry im bored today. lol Just tring to post up a pic of what we are building to kinda get everyone on the same page with this build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I like option 2 with the double window in on the stretch.  Just my .02 though.


----------



## chevyguy97

I like number 2 also, it kinda fills in the gap between the doors.


----------



## darkside customs

Second pic


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Glad for once i dont have to do the body work on a stretched truck


----------



## chevyguy97

well what ever jake does i know it will be cool. i really like the very first pic i posted, the one with the long window between the doors. but it's up to jake, caues i know he's got somthing cool up his sleeve.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I txt him last nite and went over some ideas.... tough part for me is fabricating a frame with no body around to make sure it fits up. Ive done it once before for travis dillman and his f150 he never finished.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here are some other options. lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I like the bottom one right here it looks right in my opinion


----------



## darkside customs

Now the first pic


----------



## chevyguy97

lol yeah the bottem one is a 4-door X-cab Longbed.


----------



## chevyguy97

Well we could just got fuck'n crazy. Drag-lo Style. lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Ya'll know im just kidding, lol---that thing would not make it through all the shipping that has to be done. lol--But if somone wants to build this for themselfs then GO for it.


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> Well we could just got fuck'n crazy. Drag-lo Style. lol


There ya go homie


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Well we could just got fuck'n crazy. Drag-lo Style. lol


Still too short. LOL


----------



## chevyguy97

LOL ok last one.


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok, so I was looking for a candy/transparent green. This is the Pactra Kryptonite Gold. It HAS to be sprayed over a black base......










Or all it does is act as a pearl.










This is PERFECT for an upcoming build planned using a set of Trend's decals.


----------



## chevyguy97

I likes


----------



## grimreaper69

Yup, found myself a new favorite paint.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yeap..ive tried that with kryptonite before..try it over yellow also. Cool effect...also check out aqua wave, galactic is cool for the flake type car..( on a riviera i did a few years back). Aqua wave i did on a 66 imp as soon as it came out.


----------



## grimreaper69

I've got the whole lineup in the cart on testors website. I did spray the kryptonite over anoth test. In this order:

Krylon Brilliant silver met
Tamiya clear orange
kryptonite

Not too bad, but it just gave the orange a pearl effect.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

So what's the verdict on the truck what style are we gonna build?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Long n low. Asshats dont even get that twisted... lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Of course its gonna be long n low lol but what body stretch are we gonna do


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ask jake its all in his crazy ass hands now. Cab should be up in ky in a day or so(hoping)


----------



## chevyguy97

Yeah where is jake, just wanted to see if one of the pic's i posted is somthing like what he's going to build, jake you need to copy and pasty a pic of the truck your thinking of building so that we know which one you were talking about.
We like them all so we are just waiting on you. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill hit em up in a text tell em hes being paged. Lmao


----------



## kykustoms

I was planning on just a one long window stretch between the doors 6 feet between them...


----------



## kykustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Maybe somthing like this Jake????


it will look like this but maybe a little longer... the excab windows are taller and actually go on the roof a little... i was thinking about doing something crazy like leaving no roof between them and use a piece of clear making it all one piece... if that makes any sense at all lmao


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So like the window would go across the cab?


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I like it


----------



## kykustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> So like the window would go across the cab?


 yeah like across the top... i dunno just an idea... might look like a pope mobile lmao


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

What about put the rail down the roof n put a Cali top on it....a roll top let's keep it straight so everyone gets a chance to work in it I'm just afraid


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hmmm. Will this thing have taillights? Im on a kick of doin taillights...in clear..lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is a new AVY if anyone wants to use it, it's been awhile since anyone made a new one.


----------



## chevyguy97

Here is another Avy i made.


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Here is another Avy i made.


I like this one.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Make more.


----------



## grimreaper69

Here's a couple simple ones I just did.


----------



## hocknberry

kykustoms said:


> it will look like this but maybe a little longer... the excab windows are taller and actually go on the roof a little... i was thinking about doing something crazy like leaving no roof between them and use a piece of clear making it all one piece... if that makes any sense at all lmao


:nono: i thought this was going crew cab sort bed?! the original crew pic was the shit!! please say drag-lo isnt doing a hardbody limo?!


----------



## darkside customs

Badass!


----------



## chevyguy97

Hell yeah we are doing a nissan limo, that's how drag-lo does it.


----------



## chevyguy97

been awhile since we done this too. ROLL CALL
1.Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas


----------



## grimreaper69

Da Fuq U talkin bout?? Just did one on FB!!! LMAO




ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas 
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWTF - Michigan


----------



## MayhemKustomz

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City


----------



## grimreaper69

:roflmao:


----------



## chevyguy97

2 new avy's if ya want um.


----------



## chevyguy97

You aint right mayhem LMAO.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

LMAO @ Da fuq u! :roflmao: 

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O


----------



## halfasskustoms

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

halfasskustoms said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
> 2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
> 5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of Bojangles Famous Chicken


^ Fixed that for ya!


----------



## darkside customs

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA


----------



## SlammdSonoma

7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA

Add me in phone isnt working right..


----------



## chevyguy97

[h=2]







[/h]ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA 
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA​


----------



## halfasskustoms

We're da rest at.


----------



## chevyguy97

FACEBOOK


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I got two possibly showing up thru text


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

9. Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Or #8 lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hey ya dont have to count to be in drag lo... spelling is optional two... lol


----------



## kykustoms

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA 
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky


----------



## halfasskustoms

LoL.


----------



## kykustoms

brian the bed i have has shaved tails and a crooked plate all shaved in rear... it appears to need a redo... am i gonna do all the body work and have it in primer? or just fabricate it all and let the painter or someone good at body work do it?


----------



## darkside customs

kykustoms said:


> brian the bed i have has shaved tails and a crooked plate all shaved in rear... it appears to need a redo... am i gonna do all the body work and have it in primer? or just fabricate it all and let the painter or someone good at body work do it?


I'd say have it ready and in primer so the painter just needs to paint it... But let us know what type of primer you use on it... That way the painter doesn't screw up and la lacquer over enamel...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I agree there. The less he needs to get it right before paint cuts down time altogether.


----------



## AshhhDTD

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA 
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
 ​


----------



## corky

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga


----------



## kykustoms

i didnt know... i just thought since theres only so many things to do maybe someone would wanna do the bodywork so i didnt have to haha so am i doing all the bed work to?


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Apart and sitting in the pond waiting on a rebuild.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Oops roll call edit I'm Benjamin LeGrand


----------



## hocknberry

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up! :banghead:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also worked on the silverado.. goin with the ones i modified last nite..look better imo.


















Also worked on a stepside chevy ( not another one huh). Its my test pig for parts.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up! :banghead:
13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada


----------



## chevyguy97

is that everyone on the Roll Call list??? Seems like we might be missing one or two??
still a great look'n list of builders.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Need to make this list bigger.


----------



## chevyguy97

I just ordered this kit off e-bay, anyone built one of these yet?? just wanted to know if it has opening hood with motor??? i know the interior is detailed, just wondered about motor??


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

darkside customs said:


> I'd say have it ready and in primer so the painter just needs to paint it... But let us know what type of primer you use on it... That way the painter doesn't screw up and la lacquer over enamel...


I use automotive paint Matrix systems it would b great if it were in primer when its gets to me you can use the dupli-color primer in a can if u want it won't hurt anything and when it gets to me I can just scuff, seal and start blasting on it. Anyone have some ideas how I should paint it I want your input do you guys wanna go single color, graphics, a flame job, candy, pearls let me know what you think and I'll draw something up to get approved by everyone.


----------



## avidinha

chevyguy97 said:


> I just ordered this kit off e-bay, anyone built one of these yet?? just wanted to know if it has opening hood with motor??? i know the interior is detailed, just wondered about motor??


No motor, just a promo style chassis.


----------



## darkside customs

Wanna take a moment and welcome KingSw1$h to the club... Post up big homie!


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Wanna take a moment and welcome KingSw1$h to the club... Post up big homie!


I KNEW that was comin. LOL


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

darkside customs said:


> Wanna take a moment and welcome KingSw1$h to the club... Post up big homie!


Welcome to the club bro lots of cool ppl up in here if you need help ask trust me you will get it


----------



## KingSw1$h

Thanks, homies. I must say, I'm honored. Here's what I'm working on.




























Again, Thank you guys. I look forwad to building for Drag-Lo. Hopefully more pix soon.


----------



## chevyguy97

WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE. Keep up the great work and if ya need anything don't be afarid to ask.


----------



## KingSw1$h

chevyguy97 said:


> WELCOME TO THE CLUB HOMIE. Keep up the great work and if ya need anything don't be afarid to ask.


Thanks, Chevy. Will do, bro. Building as we speak.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man. Glad to see you with us.







We'll help you out with anything you need, If we can.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

KingSw1$h said:


> Thanks, homies. I must say, I'm honored. Here's what I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, Thank you guys. I look forwad to building for Drag-Lo. Hopefully more pix soon.


Congrats on the membership,bro! nice looking duece:thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms

i think it should have a crazy paint job like what you did on your dually lol


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay KingSw1$h add your name to this list please.

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up!
13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada


----------



## KingSw1$h

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up!
13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada
14.KingSw1$h - Chaz "Swish" Davis - Dayton, Ohio.


----------



## hocknberry

welcome to the fam swish!


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks homie, now that's the list of Drag-lo-ers. hell yeah. it's going to be a good year tater. lol
And now Chaz you can join in on the Year long build off too.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Wanna take a moment and welcome KingSw1$h to the club... Post up big homie!


Welcome to the fam Swishasweet. Another Ohio boy. That's what Im talkin about!

ROLL CALL

1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
8.Alteredvisionscustoms....Benjamin LeGrand....Colorado springs Colorado
9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up!
13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada
14.KingSw1$h - Chaz "Swish" Davis - Dayton, Ohio.

List is updated Ben, gotcha in there

Just so y'all know, we have 22 members with this newest addition, so we're 8 people short on roll call.


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Welcome to the fam Swishasweet. Another Ohio boy. That's what Im talkin about!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
> 2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
> 5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
> 6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
> 7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
> 8.Alteredvisionscustoms....Benjamin LeGrand....Colorado springs Colorado
> 9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
> 10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
> 11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
> 12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up!
> 13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada
> 14.KingSw1$h - Chaz "Swish" Davis - Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> List is updated Ben, gotcha in there
> 
> Just so y'all know, we have 22 members with this newest addition, so we're 8 people short on roll call.


Don't forget to add Bradley aka ripgabby08


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Where is ripgabby08 from?


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Where is ripgabby08 from?


Phoenix. 

James, I think almost everyone has checked in either here or on FB except for Don Sanders.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Welcome swish.. 

Patrick was telling me that he and myself will be putting on a model show exhibit for corky coker ( the tire guy--cuz is headquarters is in downtown chattanooga..) not maybe 30 mins from the house. Patrick talked with coker..and looks like we landed that. Probably gonna get C.A.R.S. involved since they are Chattanooga's one and only car based club. So in any case wish us luck.


----------



## grimreaper69

Wanna run some designs by you guys for club cards. We need to choose one cuz I'm gonna have some made. Like I said, nothin fancy. I'll either do wallet size, or 3.5 x 5.


----------



## tunzafun

KingSw1$h said:


> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
> 2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
> 5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
> 6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
> 7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
> 8.Alteredvisionscustoms........Colorado springs Colorado
> 9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
> 10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
> 11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
> 12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up!
> 13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada
> 14.KingSw1$h - Chaz "Swish" Davis - Dayton, Ohio.


15.tunzafun - Matthew Chambers - Louisville, Kentucky


----------



## KingSw1$h

How do you guys do your chrome pillars and trim? I'm tired of the same old one color shit just cuz I havent learned yet.


----------



## grimreaper69

BMF (bare metal foil)


----------



## KingSw1$h

Scur-rape-init said:


> Welcome to the fam *Swishasweet*. Another Ohio boy. That's what Im talkin about!
> 
> ROLL CALL
> 
> 1. Chevyguy97 - Matt Pervin - Arkansas-----Home of the Clown Car Vagina. The famous Duggar Cooter
> 2. Grimreaper69 - James WastaWakaflacka - Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 3. MayhemKustomz---Scott Stamper---Michigan---Home of the Corrupt Mayor, Murder Mitten, Motor City
> 4 Scur-rape-init -- Vance Moore(A.K.A. Junior Bee Good) -- O-H-I-O
> 5. HalfAssKustoms - Sam da man---Durham NC---Home of nothing to gad damn do.
> 6. Darkside customs aka Wonderbread--James Evans-- ATL, GA
> 7. SlammdSonoma -Brian HacKShacK Niceswanger- Lookout Mountain GA
> 8.Alteredvisionscustoms....Benjamin LeGrand....Colorado springs Colorado
> 9.kykustoms-jake fogle-owensboro,kentucky
> 10. AshhhDTD - Ash Rusden - Melbourne, Australia
> 11. corky - patrick adams rossville ga
> 12. hocknberry.....thornton, co home of the crazy white people shootin shit up!
> 13.Aces'N'Eights--Jeremy Gautreau-Kitscoty,AB.Canada
> 14.KingSw1$h - Chaz "Swish" Davis - Dayton, Ohio.
> 
> List is updated Ben, gotcha in there
> 
> Just so y'all know, we have 22 members with this newest addition, so we're 8 people short on roll call.


Thats actually where my nickname originally came from. Swisha or just Swish. Anyway, thanks for the welcome guys. I appreciate it very much. I got a work table being moved into my room right now so I hope to do some building in a bit and post some pix.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> BMF (bare metal foil)


Where do I get it and how do I use it?


----------



## grimreaper69

You can get it online. Rick has it (scaledreams). It's self adhesive, VERY thin so you have to be careful. Burnish it down with a Q-tip, you can also use a toothpick to get it into the really tight areas. Trim it with a NEW #11 blade. Clear over it and your good.


----------



## halfasskustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> Welcome swish..
> 
> Patrick was telling me that he and myself will be putting on a model show exhibit for corky coker ( the tire guy--cuz is headquarters is in downtown chattanooga..) not maybe 30 mins from the house. Patrick talked with coker..and looks like we landed that. Probably gonna get C.A.R.S. involved since they are Chattanooga's one and only car based club. So in any case wish us luck.


Dude good luck in pulling it off. Great place to hold a show. Whens this show post to be.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> You can get it online. Rick has it (scaledreams). It's self adhesive, VERY thin so you have to be careful. Burnish it down with a Q-tip, you can also use a toothpick to get it into the really tight areas. Trim it with a NEW #11 blade. Clear over it and your good.


Iight then. I'm gonna have to get into that here soon. Thanks, Grim.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Ill have to talk to patrick. It has two shows a year..think this weekend was the last one this year..i didnt make it but heard it was full of badass rides.

And its not the museum ya wanna see, from what i hear the basement is a better place to be..where all his garage finds are..and shit theres some rarities.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Over the weekend i was busy with a frame for my dually, and casting parts. The clear tails are out... i wanna see a few kits and see if theres any modification before i begin selling them. There shouldnt be but cant ever tell. 

I also got busy doing up some 2 piece racing/front wheel drive rims. Im gonna modify it more to get a rear lip thats suitable for RWD cars also.



















I intend to make the tire on it seperate in soft rubber. Since im doing other rims i cant picture yet.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Swish, this is basically what BMF does for you. Like James said, it's thin, and gives off a great trim look to it. This one wasnt done by me, but it's the only close up I have of BMF at the moment. Basically get it from scaledreams.com and then use a "BRAND NEW" #11 blade. Cut to fit, and then burnish it in with a q-tip to make the mold lines come out. TAKE YOUR TIME! It's a PAIN IN THE ASS, but the efforts pay off in the end.


----------



## KingSw1$h

If ya'll are cool with me asking, ya'll got Facebooks? I'd like to add my club members.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

KingSw1$h said:


> If ya'll are cool with me asking, ya'll got Facebooks? I'd like to add my club members.


Got one better for ya. Join us over on the Facebook Link for Drag-Lo bro. Then you can add up all of us members from there. 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/144081012313475/


----------



## KingSw1$h

Scur-rape-init said:


> Swish, this is basically what BMF does for you. Like James said, it's thin, and gives off a great trim look to it. This one wasnt done by me, but it's the only close up I have of BMF at the moment. Basically get it from scaledreams.com and then use a "BRAND NEW" #11 blade. Cut to fit, and then burnish it in with a q-tip to make the mold lines come out. TAKE YOUR TIME! It's a PAIN IN THE ASS, but the efforts pay off in the end.


Thanks for the close up, bro. _I'm gonna have to get some of it and give it a try. It makes em look more realistic nd cleaner to me. _


----------



## KingSw1$h

Scur-rape-init said:


> Got one better for ya. Join us over on the Facebook Link for Drag-Lo bro. Then you can add up all of us members from there.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/groups/144081012313475/


Thanks, bro. I didnt know there was a facebook group..


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Thanks, bro. I didnt know there was a facebook group..


We've all migrated to FB. We also have a LIL FB page.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> We've all migrated to FB. We also have a LIL FB page.


Thats whats up. I requested to join Drag-Lo on there.


----------



## KingSw1$h

The 62 is done. Didnt use the chrome things that go on the fenders. Dont like the way they looked. Just need to figure a way to fill the holes. But anyway, here she is. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## darkside customs

KingSw1$h said:


> If ya'll are cool with me asking, ya'll got Facebooks? I'd like to add my club members.


[email protected]


----------



## KingSw1$h

Is it cool to post build music in here? I was just curious what ya'll listen to while you're building..


----------



## halfasskustoms

We post that junk in here. http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/324793-jukebox.html well most of us.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Cool, thanks bro.


----------



## KingSw1$h

How do you guys get old builts apart? If the glue is refusing to let go..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Drop it on the floor. Or brake it apart. Just dont brake the body.


----------



## halfasskustoms

That my not be the best way to do that.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

KingSw1$h said:


> How do you guys get old builts apart? If the glue is refusing to let go..


If its CA u can use superglue remover it helps otherwise I use Thread an exacto knife n a hobby saw


----------



## KingSw1$h

Lol. Thats how I got most the parts off. I just cant get the headlights to come off so I can repaint it..


----------



## KingSw1$h

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> If its CA u can use superglue remover it helps otherwise I use Thread an exacto knife n a hobby saw


What's CA??


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If its CA, you can also put it in the freezer and itll make it brittle... the glue that is.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

CA is just short for superglue but most of the time parts will snap apart using it so just b careful n put even pressure on the piece your popping off what headlights are you trying to get off I'm sure someone on here has some or casts them bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I been thinkin of this damn thing off and on since i got it from david. Ive yet to cut and shorten it...tricky to do... and dont mind the rims, just mockup. I got a set of Mr. Z's prostreet rims/tires coming soon for this build.

Pro-Hoe


----------



## KingSw1$h

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> CA is just short for superglue but most of the time parts will snap apart using it so just b careful n put even pressure on the piece your popping off what headlights are you trying to get off I'm sure someone on here has some or casts them bro


Its the Mustang Lowrider kit. And it was regular Testors glue in the red tube.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

CA= cyanoacrylate


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> I been thinkin of this damn thing off and on since i got it from david. Ive yet to cut and shorten it...tricky to do... and dont mind the rims, just mockup. I got a set of Mr. Z's prostreet rims/tires coming soon for this build.
> 
> Pro-Hoe


BADASS bro


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Swish.. if ya look at the fender on the tahoe., i did cut too much out but thats how ya fix it. Add pieces in til ya get back in place, glue/kick it and sand ur life away.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Welcome to the fam homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h

What's up, Drag-Lo fam? I'm still kicking arouund the idea of doing my first door job and got to thinking. What will I need for the jamming? I dont have any of the plastic Styrene and was wondering if that's all you can use. Let me know, folk.


----------



## ptman2002

got the bed done. now to get this thing together and on the road.


----------



## hocknberry

KingSw1$h said:


> What's up, Drag-Lo fam? I'm still kicking arouund the idea of doing my first door job and got to thinking. What will I need for the jamming? I dont have any of the plastic Styrene and was wondering if that's all you can use. Let me know, folk.


cheap "for sale" signs at walmart are the poor man's styrene swish!


----------



## KingSw1$h

hocknberry said:


> cheap "for sale" signs at walmart are the poor man's styrene swish!


That makes so much sence and I didn't even think about it. Thanks, Hock.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Also can use 20 oz coke/mtn dew bottles. Got my first/only award, truck was filled with credit cards, mtn dew bottles, and bondo. 3rd place in competition drag. Long ass time ago.

Last two days ive been on a kick to build this tahoe type thing. I found an easy way to get around the mishacking so to speak of getting the right amount of truck cut/not enuf etc... get a chevy truck bed..the 6 ft bed... line up next to the cab of the tahoe and draw a line top to bottom. The gap you get from, the line to the door is what ya take out. Cut everything freel, cut out the extra not needed and glue back together... simple right??? Riiiiiiggghhhtttt!!!



















Its going back a panel, why it looks screwy atm. Chopped 3" scale out of the top without stretching it , moved pillars back to line back up with the doors.
gotta hit up dig for the hack shack kustomz decals for both sides..and new guy is on paint detail. Im letting him go nuts with a scheme i came up with for it.
Wheels are a pro street set coming from good guy, steve zimmerman . Paintable steel wheel with beauty ring.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

This pic explains my madness. From the front of the bed forward to the door is the gap of plastic needed to get rid of. I took mine apart piece by piece and really don't have much styrene filler in it. The fun thing is i learned a ton from it by trying it. Youll never know what you can build, til ya try it. Lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Looks sick Brian I like the chop not to drastic can't wait to get my hands on it lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cant wait to see what ya pull off on a clean slate.


----------



## chevyguy97

that Thing your building is look'n good brain. I likes.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its goin together faster than i had planned, but i have been mind fucking it all day for two weeks to make it something close to those other's that are building one but nothing like it in the same sense. Cut the stepside bed down and it fits perfect. Who knew.


----------



## chevyguy97

JAMES WONDERBREAD I'M CALLING YOUR ASS OUT, you been messing around with that damn Coe cab long enough. I have been busting my ass tring to get this damn Coe cab started, the hood was a bitch, but it will be fine once i get it all sanded. This is how it looks now.









So im almost in the same place on mine that you are on yours, So lets do the damn thing, starting NOW you got 6 months to finish yours. I know you got alot going on now so that's why I'm saying 6 months to build these Coe's.
This is kinda how mine will look when it's finished, going for a car hauler, kinda like the one on Counting Cars. You can build yours anyway you want, I and some others want to see you finish yours so that's why i did this. lol MOTIVATION. lol









So you IN????


----------



## corky

ok guys it has came a time in my life to where im needing something to fill the void in my heart for my love of minis so i hate to tell you all i am officially stepping away from the model game for good and am 100% ready to finally build the real thing . their is no hard feeling i love you all like family but my heart is pulling me a different direction i hope to keep in touch with you all and share ideas and goals for building on both sides of the fence drag lo will always be a piece of my life and i am always here weather it be advice or you just need to talk to a friend so please keep in touch and i wish all of yall the best of luck with everything till next time i will see yall later fam


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> JAMES WONDERBREAD I'M CALLING YOUR ASS OUT, you been messing around with that damn Coe cab long enough. I have been busting my ass tring to get this damn Coe cab started, the hood was a bitch, but it will be fine once i get it all sanded. This is how it looks now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So im almost in the same place on mine that you are on yours, So lets do the damn thing, starting NOW you got 6 months to finish yours. I know you got alot going on now so that's why I'm saying 6 months to build these Coe's.
> This is kinda how mine will look when it's finished, going for a car hauler, kinda like the one on Counting Cars. You can build yours anyway you want, I and some others want to see you finish yours so that's why i did this. lol MOTIVATION. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you IN????


You motherfucker!! Yea I'm in lol


----------



## COAST2COAST

corky said:


> ok guys it has came a time in my life to where im needing something to fill the void in my heart for my love of minis so i hate to tell you all i am officially stepping away from the model game for good and am 100% ready to finally build the real thing . their is no hard feeling i love you all like family but my heart is pulling me a different direction i hope to keep in touch with you all and share ideas and goals for building on both sides of the fence drag lo will always be a piece of my life and i am always here weather it be advice or you just need to talk to a friend so please keep in touch and i wish all of yall the best of luck with everything till next time i will see yall later fam


So...Can I get them kits:biggrin:





J/k...you'll be back..they ALWAYS come back:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97

LMAO james, yeah i've been working my ass off on mine for like 2 day, that hood is a hard one to figure out, it took me just a min to get it all together, but i got it. lol--Just thought you might want to join me in a Coe build off, I have been wanting a car hauler anyways, and then i saw the one on counting cars i know i had to have it.. so that's what im building. This is going to be fun.


----------



## chevyguy97

corky Go ahead, have fun working on your 1:1, and when ya get that done come on back to LiL and we will be here waiting for ya.
I did the same thing while building my 1:1 Impala, but once i got that finished, i am back to building models again. So don't give up the hobby, just put it to the side and like i said we will be here when ya get back.


----------



## halfasskustoms

corky said:


> ok guys it has came a time in my life to where im needing something to fill the void in my heart for my love of minis so i hate to tell you all i am officially stepping away from the model game for good and am 100% ready to finally build the real thing . their is no hard feeling i love you all like family but my heart is pulling me a different direction i hope to keep in touch with you all and share ideas and goals for building on both sides of the fence drag lo will always be a piece of my life and i am always here weather it be advice or you just need to talk to a friend so please keep in touch and i wish all of yall the best of luck with everything till next time i will see yall later fam





COAST2COAST said:


> So...Can I get them kits:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J/k...you'll be back..they ALWAYS come back:biggrin:





chevyguy97 said:


> corky Go ahead, have fun working on your 1:1, and when ya get that done come on back to LiL and we will be here waiting for ya.
> I did the same thing while building my 1:1 Impala, but once i got that finished, i am back to building models again. So don't give up the hobby, just put it to the side and like i said we will be here when ya get back.


Yeah like what they said. I've done the 1.1 thing and models, takin brakes but the bug always stays in you. It won't be for good and when you can't take it no more we'll be here.

Just keep the thread and post your 1.1 car in your thread so we can see what your up to.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Guys i live near him.. he will be back. Hes indecisive as hell lol. Give it a few months..hell be back. They always do.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Here's a few pics I recently found that were of my dime back in 99. Damn I miss this truck. Maybe one day I'll find another and get back on it. Had a 4-5 drop, and this is all before solid paint, wheels and tires. Had a fully decked out rear that I had 2 RF 15's and two 1000w amps pushing through a molded boot that fit right up to the knocked out back window. :biggrin: It used to HIT HARD! Kids and life came around, and it was traded for a 4 door sedan.


----------



## chevyguy97

I likes that dime homie.


----------



## KingSw1$h

chevyguy97 said:


> I likes that dime homie.


X2. Too bad you had to give it up, bro.


----------



## chevyguy97

I understand what corky is saying, hell while i was working on my 64 impala and was needing money to buy shit for it, i even sat down and started adding up what i might could sale some kits for, then even went as far as going maybe i even could sale some of my built models, but when it really came down to it, it made my stomach hurt to even think of getting rid of any of my built models, and the kits I have in my collection are one's i have wanted for awhile and are hard to replace, so i just had to come up with some other way to get money to finish my impala.
So just give him some time and he will be back, like ya'll said they ALWAYS do. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Same thing for me, except my situation called for a more reliable vehicle that was better on gas.

Before:










After:


----------



## chevyguy97

Shit I've been driving S-10's since 1998. But now that the kids are getting bigger, im fixen to buy a full size, caues there just to big for that EX-cab S-10, so im going to miss my dime, but just as soon as the kids move out, im getting me another one. lol


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> Shit I've been driving S-10's since 1998. But now that the kids are getting bigger, im fixen to buy a full size, caues there just to big for that EX-cab S-10, so im going to miss my dime, but just as soon as the kids move out, im getting me another one. lol


I'm not gonna lie, I miss my Dime. HOWEVER, the lady that bought it lives right up the street, AND, I still have a set of keys to it. LMAO


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I miss my Dime. HOWEVER, the lady that bought it lives right up the street, AND, I still have a set of keys to it. LMAO


Think she'd notice if it came up missin, bro. I have.....an idea. Follow me to the bat mobile..lol. j/k. but seriously though.


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Think she'd notice if it came up missin, bro. I have.....an idea. Follow me to the bat mobile..lol. j/k. but seriously though.


Wasn't gonna keep it, just a joyride at 3am. LMAO


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Wasn't gonna keep it, just a joyride at 3am. LMAO


:roflmao: hell yeah.


----------



## chevyguy97

Ok so what's the Deal on this Club Build, Who's doing what???


----------



## KingSw1$h

That looks badass. Cant wait to see ya'll build it..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The way i think it should go is that every member should at least do a modification to it.. i think me and jake was texting back/forth on it. Then its IS a club built truck. Everybody had their hands on it and made it one of their own. If it needs to be cut down to sections where everyone has something to do to it then im game to it, otherwise jakes gonna be putting his own style to it.. there should be enuf for everybody in it. 15" long..thats gonna need 3 piece exhaust i can imagine lol.

Its a thought, the members here count in on the decision of this build...so throw it out there, got an idea..lets hear it. Hell i got 13" of frame to build..damnit jake!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I also think we talked on making it a double tandem dually but i didnt say yes or no cuz im one of 23 of us here...


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I agree w Brian everyone should get a chance if they want to..... With that said I would really like to paint it if that's cool with you guys but I would love some input on it......


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Lets see matt wants it in blue and silver..lol james wants it anything but red..lol im all about black n blue for a second... lmao..juss sayin


----------



## grimreaper69

So 2 tone black and blue with a silver pinstripe seperating the colors. LOL


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

So maybe something like this just different colors????


----------



## COAST2COAST

u guys should put modifications in one hat...and names in another hat:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

you paint it the way you want.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> you paint it the way you want.


Will do if that's cool w everyone I have a lot of real estate to play w on this beast


----------



## Scur-rape-init

COAST2COAST said:


> u guys should put modifications in one hat...and names in another hat:thumbsup:


That's a good idea, but what happens if you get picked and it's not your strong point? :dunno: 

My .02 would be we need a list, and it can obviously be broken down quite well, but look something like this;

Body mods: Jake
Frame: Brina
Paint: Ben
Wheels: 
Engine:
Engine Plumbing: 
Engine-Bay Plumbing:
Interior Paint:
Interior Flocking:
Interior Accessories:
Interior Audio:
Interior Assembly:
Suspension:
Bed Accessories:
Suspension Plumbing:
Final Assembly: 

That's a total of 16.

No offense, but out of 23 members we've still only got a few regulars, and those should be the ones who start up the first built. Just my .02 though.


----------



## grimreaper69

I won't be in this, just don't have the time. Hell, I don't even have time for the year long buildoff right now.


----------



## grimreaper69

Anyone interested in these for a dio?

2 post lift










Engine hoist


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I might be able to cast up a set of rims/tires for this but i need a decision on tandem or no? And dually? Yea/Na?


----------



## KingSw1$h

How much for the engine hoist bro?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

It should go by seniority but thats crock's, of horseshit.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Ima set this one out if you could tell. I do old Skool not new Skool.


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> How much for the engine hoist bro?


Make offer. I got em both listed on ebay right now, but could end the auction.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/grimreaper6...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Make offer. I got em both listed on ebay right now, but could end the auction.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/grimreaper6...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


how much would shippin be?


----------



## grimreaper69

Prob $3-$4.


----------



## KingSw1$h

And how much for the engine hoist?


----------



## grimreaper69

For JUST the hoist.............. How bout $12 shipped?


----------



## KingSw1$h

I just checked my debit card thing. I got 10 bucks on it..


----------



## KingSw1$h

You got some wheels or something you could do for 10 shipped?


----------



## grimreaper69

Not at the moment. If auctions don't sell I'll have a couple sets of Hoppin Hydros wheels.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Not at the moment. If auctions don't sell I'll have a couple sets of Hoppin Hydros wheels.


Iight bro. Let me know..


----------



## grimreaper69

Tell ya what bro, I got these 2 sets.


----------



## KingSw1$h

$10 Shipped?


----------



## grimreaper69

Yup, I'll let ya have em both for $10.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Yup, I'll let ya have em both for $10.


PM sent.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Grim, give me that 2Post lift for 12 shipped, and I'll do it.  Dont really need the hoist, cause I have 2 of those already. 

And I say no on the dually or tandem. Never been a fan of that look, but just my .02.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

grimreaper69 said:


> I won't be in this, just don't have the time. Hell, I don't even have time for the year long buildoff right now.


Same here. School and 2 little ones i'm lucky to sit down for 20 minutes and do some foil on the Impala. All i have been able to do since paint is the hood and trunk lid foil. I wouldnt want to commit to doing a section of the build and not be able to come through on my end.


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> Grim, give me that 2Post lift for 12 shipped, and I'll do it.  Dont really need the hoist, cause I have 2 of those already.
> 
> And I say no on the dually or tandem. Never been a fan of that look, but just my .02.


2 post would be $18 shipped.

I got 3 of the Fujimi tool sets and 4 garages. Makin one big ass photo booth.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

New 1:1 project for myself "Project Crew-Laid"


----------



## grimreaper69

Aces'N'Eights said:


> New 1:1 project for myself "Project Crew-Laid"


Do it up bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

Love the name crew-laid OOOOOOO yeah..


----------



## chevyguy97

I say we build it just like this, no dually or tandem axle.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> 2 post would be $18 shipped.
> 
> I got 3 of the Fujimi tool sets and 4 garages. Makin one big ass photo booth.


LOL You said make you an offer.  I am good bro, but I can get the whole kit for $25 shipped.


----------



## grimreaper69

I know bro, but there's some people out there dumb enough, that's why I listed em. LOL

Tell ya what, $12 and it's yours. I just don't have a use for 3 of em. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

Much thanks from the homie James and his wife... My early bday gift...










And no I ain't cuttin my hair...


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> I know bro, but there's some people out there dumb enough, that's why I listed em. LOL
> 
> Tell ya what, $12 and it's yours. I just don't have a use for 3 of em. LOL


I will let you try on the bay first bro. I honestly a.) dont want to buy the whole set again just for a lift and b.) help a club brother out. Try gettin what you're askin first, and if that dont hit, I'll shoot ya the $12. :biggrin: Cool?



darkside customs said:


> Much thanks from the homie James and his wife... My early bday gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no I ain't cuttin my hair...


All you fuckers out there listen closely. (No **** to this comment) But J, you're lookin better and better daily bro. It's good to see you gainin some weight, and starting to look healthy again bro.


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> I will let you try on the bay first bro. I honestly a.) dont want to buy the whole set again just for a lift and b.) help a club brother out. Try gettin what you're askin first, and if that dont hit, I'll shoot ya the $12. :biggrin: Cool?
> 
> 
> 
> All you fuckers out there listen closely. (No **** to this comment) But J, you're lookin better and better daily bro. It's good to see you gainin some weight, and starting to look healthy again bro.


I know, I'm irresistible ..... You couldn't help yourself... Lmao!

Seriously... Thanks man... I'm up to 170 lbs now... Gotta get up to at least 200...


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> I will let you try on the bay first bro. I honestly a.) dont want to buy the whole set again just for a lift and b.) help a club brother out. Try gettin what you're askin first, and if that dont hit, I'll shoot ya the $12. :biggrin: Cool?


Shit, I ain't stressin bro, if it don't sell no biggie. Just thought someone else out there might want it. It'll just sit around here for a while. I might have ended up using it in the future, but right now it would just sit.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Fuck, hes heavier than i am... fat ass mofo!! What happened to callin fool...lol.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Fuck, hes heavier than i am... fat ass mofo!! What happened to callin fool...lol.


Mawphawka too busy eating! LOL He aint got time to call. Oh wait, Shit, Im over 200 so I guess that makes me a fat ass too??


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> Shit, I ain't stressin bro, if it don't sell no biggie. Just thought someone else out there might want it. It'll just sit around here for a while. I might have ended up using it in the future, but right now it would just sit.


LOL I do want it bro. :uh: :roflmao: I just dont want to take money out of your pocket if you can sell it for more somewheres else? Ya get what Im sayin? Someone might bite on that price and you'll sell it, but if not, let me know and I'll shoot you the cash for it.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Fuck, hes heavier than i am... fat ass mofo!! What happened to callin fool...lol.


Don't be jealous butter muffin .... Ill hit u up in a bit bro


----------



## KingSw1$h

I was lookin thru my inventory cuz ya'll have me inspired to build a truck. I pulled out the only one I have and ran into a problem, I have no frame and I want it slammed.. So I was wondering how much one of you truck specialists would charge me to build a frame for it?? Heres the truck..




















I also misplaced the hood, tailgate and motor. What's in the pic is all I got to it. Any suggestions, fellas?


----------



## chevyguy97

Well today is my birthday so where the pawk is my present. lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

O yeah and your damn sexy james.


----------



## KingSw1$h

chevyguy97 said:


> Well today is my birthday so where the pawk is my present. lmao


Happy birthday, bro.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Hes got a candle in his pants just for ya, matt. Lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

If were talking a simple frame meaning you add the suspension you want under it, engine at some point and interior. I can do up a simple one wit the dimensions given. If i wasnt so tied up so to speak id do one up for ya no problem... since most of my trucks dont come with any if that shit either...i just build what i need. Always have always will. (Less theres a sale going on for engine's)


----------



## KingSw1$h

SlammdSonoma said:


> If were talking a simple frame meaning you add the suspension you want under it, engine at some point and interior. I can do up a simple one wit the dimensions given. If i wasnt so tied up so to speak id do one up for ya no problem... since most of my trucks dont come with any if that shit either...i just build what i need. Always have always will. (Less theres a sale going on for engine's)


How much would it run me for just the simple frame? And what would I need for suspension pieces??


----------



## KingSw1$h

I apologize for my ignorance. This will be my first venture into minitruck model building..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Pm ya


----------



## hocknberry

chevyguy97 said:


> I say we build it just like this, no dually or tandem axle.


meh....i say crew cab short bed.....limo dont look right with a mini..but to each his own or club majority rules?! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> I was lookin thru my inventory cuz ya'll have me inspired to build a truck. I pulled out the only one I have and ran into a problem, I have no frame and I want it slammed.. So I was wondering how much one of you truck specialists would charge me to build a frame for it?? Heres the truck..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also misplaced the hood, tailgate and motor. What's in the pic is all I got to it. Any suggestions, fellas?


I got a spare hood and tailgate, I'll throw em in with the rims.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> I got a spare hood and tailgate, I'll throw em in with the rims.


Awesome! I appreciate it, bro.


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> Much thanks from the homie James and his wife... My early bday gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no I ain't cuttin my hair...


BTW, glad ya liked it bro. The wife was like "why don't we get him a b-day present?" So off to Michaels we went. We were gonna try to find you a bug, but none around here, so she picked that one out.


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Awesome! I appreciate it, bro.


You need a front bumper too? I think I got one layin around.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> You need a front bumper too? I think I got one layin around.


Yes, actually, I do.


----------



## grimreaper69

I got ya. I'll see if I can find an engine too.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> I got ya. I'll see if I can find an engine too.


Thank you, man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## grimreaper69

Ok bro, here's what I got for ya. Hood, tailgate, grille, front and rear bumpers, glass and built 454 engine.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Damn, brother. That engine is sick as hell and I need all that stuff for my build. I appreciate that, Bro. I owe you.


----------



## grimreaper69

Don't mention it bro. We're all here to help each other out.

That engine was built in 09, never used it. LOL


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Don't mention it bro. We're all here to help each other out.
> 
> That engine was built in 09, never used it. LOL


Can I leave it just how it is? I'm diggin that color.


----------



## grimreaper69

Do as you wish with it, it's yours. It's Model Master Sublime Green. I was goin through a green phase (kinda still am).


----------



## COAST2COAST

wish i could b goin thru a green phase...if ya know what i mean:420::biggrin:


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Do as you wish with it, it's yours. It's Model Master Sublime Green. I was goin through a green phase (kinda still am).


That was my next question. I'm gonna color match my truck. I like that color.


----------



## grimreaper69

COAST2COAST said:


> wish i could b goin thru a green phase...if ya know what i mean:420::biggrin:


Youza fool. LMAO


----------



## KingSw1$h

Hey, James, You got a build thread, homie?


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Hey, James, You got a build thread, homie?


Ain't used it in forever.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/30-model-cars/197993-reapers-rides.html


----------



## KingSw1$h

I'll revive it.


----------



## kykustoms

ok so it seems that its gonna have stock bed and looks like im doing all the body and bed work? cool with me i just thought maybe someone else might wanna do the bed instead... so do i need to make the basic interior tub to fit then someone else decorate it? the doors will open to so do i need to jamb it or does someone else want to do that? just need to know what all i need to do lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> I got ya. I'll see if I can find an engine too.
> 
> I got a spare hood and tailgate, I'll throw em in with the rims.
> 
> You need a front bumper too? I think I got one layin around.
> 
> Don't mention it bro. We're all here to help each other out.
> 
> That engine was built in 09, never used it. LOL


Man of Fam right here! That is how it should be done, and that's how this small little brotherhood works around here. Gotta say to all of DLK, this is one HELL of a crew. We may not be the top dawgs in the building world, but fuckers are straight up real in this club! Im proud to say Im a member! 



kykustoms said:


> ok so it seems that its gonna have stock bed and looks like im doing all the body and bed work? cool with me i just thought maybe someone else might wanna do the bed instead... so do i need to make the basic interior tub to fit then someone else decorate it? the doors will open to so do i need to jamb it or does someone else want to do that? just need to know what all i need to do lol


Jake, do what you WANT to do bro.  If you just want to do the cab, then do up the cab. I know Matt is pretty damn good at jambing and openin up doors, maybe he would take that part? I cant jamb worth a shit, so Im out of that area! :roflmao: Just my .02


----------



## chevyguy97

Sounds good to me, you do the body work on the cab and cut open all 4 doors, then send it to me i will jam and hing it.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

This club is the ish this is the kind of club I've always wanted to b in people helping people I love it


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im assuming hes still needing a frame built for this parts truck hes building.. gotcha covered.


----------



## kykustoms

ok sounds good to me im not the best at hinging lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gonna have to find a hinge person to join now eh? Im not too bad on it except my jamb work needs a lil help...other than that im good at most everything else. Except patina paint jobs..lol.


----------



## grimreaper69

My Monte wips. Trumpeter isn't in this pic, haven't taken it outta the box yet.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> My Monte wips. Trumpeter isn't in this pic, haven't taken it outta the box yet.




That's a sick lineup what's the truck in the back??mail truck???


----------



## grimreaper69

Tamiya Toyota Hiace Quick Delivery. Might be doin an Ice Cream truck.


----------



## darkside customs

What does Wonderbread look like you may ask? Well here's my mean mug...
Post your pic... That we know who the fuck we talkin to lol


----------



## grimreaper69

Ain't no pic of me goin up. I HATE cameras. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Ain't no pic of me goin up. I HATE cameras. LOL


Lmao!


----------



## halfasskustoms

It's krazy how many white people building low lows in here.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Awwwe damnit..rimmy has to HAVE a face? Waaaaaaah


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Awwwe damnit..rimmy has to HAVE a face? Waaaaaaah


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Do new guys count in the prez's request to show our faces?


----------



## grimreaper69

Dude, if ya don't show it I'm hittin up your FB and postin ALL your mug shots. LMAO


----------



## halfasskustoms

My mugs in the how to vid for trends decals. That's where you'll see me at. I'm 1 sexy bitch too.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Here I am right here.


----------



## grimreaper69

halfasskustoms said:


> My mugs in the how to vid for trends decals. That's where you'll see me at. I'm 1 sexy bitch too.


Compared to what???? LMAO


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Compared to u..lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Compared to u..lmao


Shit, no argument there. I'll get a pic one of these days, y'all will see for yourselves. LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Dont break the camera. And if yall want a pic of me..check my fb wall. Never really got into showing my face. Not even in high school..made a point to get lost in the bathroom at that time..lmao


----------



## chevyguy97

QUESTION???---What type of glue do ya'll use.
I want to know what kind of glue i should be using on models. I have kinda been using the old testors orange tube glue, and I've been using the INSTA-CURE+ Gap filling stuff, but that's not cheep, and i don't like super glue it bonds way to fast, so what type of glue should i be using. Please help. Thanks. I will keep using the Insta-cure+ but i would just like to find somthing cheeper that works just as good.
What glue do you use????


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I use insta set from hobby lobby.. same as insta cure.. dont dry nearly as quick til ya hit it with kicker. Its about $4.99, the same stuff at hobbytown is $7.99. All in where ya find it at too.


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> QUESTION???---What type of glue do ya'll use.
> I want to know what kind of glue i should be using on models. I have kinda been using the old testors orange tube glue, and I've been using the INSTA-CURE+ Gap filling stuff, but that's not cheep, and i don't like super glue it bonds way to fast, so what type of glue should i be using. Please help. Thanks. I will keep using the Insta-cure+ but i would just like to find somthing cheeper that works just as good.
> What glue do you use????


That's ALL I use.


----------



## chevyguy97

That's the same stuff i use, well i guess i will just keep using it. lol I still use the orange tube testors glue on some things. But the insta-cure works better. OK i just wanted to see what everyone else was using.


----------



## chevyguy97

AND A===== grim is that an ice cream truck i see in the back ground there?????


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> AND A===== grim is that an ice cream truck i see in the back ground there?????


Yes sir, it will be.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

I use zap-a-gap and accelerator its not the cheapest stuff but I know it works and that peace of mind is worth it to me


----------



## chevyguy97

You going to do the Ice Scream truck off of that old video game. shit can't think of the name of it. where they shoot at each other. lol


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> You going to do the Ice Scream truck off of that old video game. shit can't think of the name of it. where they shoot at each other. lol


Haha twisted metal loved that game


----------



## KingSw1$h

Twisted Metal. That it, Chev?


----------



## KingSw1$h

I was right! Aha!


----------



## grimreaper69

chevyguy97 said:


> You going to do the Ice Scream truck off of that old video game. shit can't think of the name of it. where they shoot at each other. lol


Nope, shootin for somethin like this.


----------



## KingSw1$h

grimreaper69 said:


> Nope, shootin for somethin like this.


Thats sick as hell bro. You gonna go with all the artwork on it?


----------



## grimreaper69

Nah, not goin that far into it. Still throwin a few ideas around for paint. Might have to get Trend to make up some decals for it.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Are you going with the wires on it?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Who ever did the first model of that? I remember it being built on here...armando?


----------



## grimreaper69

KingSw1$h said:


> Are you going with the wires on it?


Yup.


----------



## halfasskustoms

2nd 1 fo the yr. 2 many fucking pages to post on.


----------



## darkside customs

That's badass!


----------



## darkside customs

What I'm workin on today...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> 2nd 1 fo the yr. 2 many fucking pages to post on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i710.photobucket.com/albums/
> ww104/halfasskustoms/Model%20cars/
> My%20model%20cars/
> 01508a2c4b96721f82f837fcc7cb8395.jpg[/
> IMG][/QUOTE]
> 
> 1 wagon down 2 more to go!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

James, you need to do that shit up like Big Perms, I mean Big Worms Ice Cream Truck! Too bad you dont get a good enough shot of it in the movie. :thumbsdown:


----------



## halfasskustoms

This is the best I could find.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Yeah that's about the only one out there but it doesnt give you a whole shot of it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Check this truck guy out.. fucking amazing. He makes jevries look like hes just playing with model cars (no offense jevries)...

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/heim.htm

Keep in mind when u see pics its 1/2 scale, and made of mahogany.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Or this guy at the other end of the scale at 1/87

http://www.craftsmanshipmuseum.com/Enriquez.htm


----------



## grimreaper69

Got the structure done. Now to add all the goodies.










It'll work perfect for picture taking.


----------



## chevyguy97

Wagon looks great H.A.K.


----------



## chevyguy97

That shop is lookn good grim.
Well i just finished my 89 Batmobile, this is my fav batmobile of all time, i like the old 66 batmobile, but this one really is bad ass. but i just needed to add this to my T.V./Movie car collection.
SO here it is, No# 5 for the year.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks man, nice bat car.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> Got the structure done. Now to add all the goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll work perfect for picture taking.


That's bad ass bro! I like it!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks bro. It's 4 of the Fujimi/Testors garages.


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> What I'm workin on today...


"only a minitrucker would"?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Heard that goes to the better half...but maybe??


----------



## Lokota

been gone a while due to work not much progress at all, but if anyone would mind pointing me to a build thread for a square body chevy that is bodied on smoothies..if that rings a bell for anyone


----------



## grimreaper69

Messin around with some different wheels. Might have to get a few more Monte's and a couple more GN's.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Heard that goes to the better half...but maybe??


The better half is gettin the Lambo


----------



## grimreaper69

darkside customs said:


> The better half is gettin the Lambo


Does he build too?


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Does he build too?


No.. He likes watching me build... He says he doesn't have the patience to sit and build


----------



## darkside customs

darkside customs said:


> No.. He likes watching me build... He says he doesn't have the patience to sit and build


Fuck, I'm opening up a Pandoras Box saying he likes to watch me build... Didn't mean it to sound perverted.. Lmao


----------



## grimreaper69

Actually didn't sound perverted til you said that. LOL

My wife says the same thing, she won't even watch me build, but she wants me to build her a few.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Its either model cars or weaving.... bondage was a cool sport but getting out of that shit...smh. you can see why i went the other route. (Shut up james 1) lol.


----------



## chevyguy97

T.M.I.


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Its either model cars or weaving.... bondage was a cool sport but getting out of that shit...smh. you can see why i went the other route. (Shut up james 1) lol.


I confused ... Which James am I again?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I dunno, whos on first?


----------



## darkside customs

^^^^ :roflmao:


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Hey guys I've been thinking about doing a airbrush class on here and wanted to see if you guys would be interested in it I would start off with cleaning and set-up then go thru some exercises to get u comfortable with the gun before I started getting into some real custom stuff let me know what you think


----------



## grimreaper69

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Hey guys I've been thinking about doing a airbrush class on here and wanted to see if you guys would be interested in it I would start off with cleaning and set-up then go thru some exercises to get u comfortable with the gun before I started getting into some real custom stuff let me know what you think


I'd be interested if I actually owned an airbrush. Too expensive for me though.


----------



## grimreaper69

More goodies for the garage.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Air brush class.....Im in.

Nice tool boxs.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Same here..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I may be selling a compressor for airbrushing soon. I got a total of 4 of em now that i got this new one that can be hooked up.. could seriously get rid of two... if anyone's interested in one or both.


----------



## Tonioseven

grimreaper69 said:


> Messin around with some different wheels. Might have to get a few more Monte's and a couple more GN's.












:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97

Man i like them wheels, damn i need a set, those are the wheels i really wont to put on my 1:1 64 Impala. A set of 22's like those would look great on the impala.


----------



## dariusmather

whats up lil fam! i have been trying to get my password back forever and just today recieved an email from the admins with my pw lol howws it goin guys!?!?!


----------



## Tonioseven

chevyguy97 said:


> Man i like them wheels, damn i need a set, those are the wheels i really wont to put on my 1:1 64 Impala. A set of 22's like those would look great on the impala.


That set went to Miami and ended up on PINK86REGAL's Burgundy Regal. I'll find them on the 'Bay and post a link up. I need another set myself.


----------



## grimreaper69

Tonioseven said:


> That set went to Miami and ended up on PINK86REGAL's Burgundy Regal. I'll find them on the 'Bay and post a link up. I need another set myself.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aoshima-480...987025366?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item4abc514fd6


----------



## darkside customs

dariusmather said:


> whats up lil fam! i have been trying to get my password back forever and just today recieved an email from the admins with my pw lol howws it goin guys!?!?!


Sup brother!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I need to cast up a set. Theres a badass altima here in town sportin those rims..and parts of it are painted color of the car..


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

SlammdSonoma said:


> I need to cast up a set. Theres a badass altima here in town sportin those rims..and parts of it are painted color of the car..


I want a set and all the audio stuff that comes w it those lil cd players r dope


----------



## Lokota

do they make an 08 model gmc full size?


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lokota said:


> do they make an 08 model gmc full size?


Not that I'm aware of.They only make a 99 silverado.Lots of builders are scratchbuilding the front ends.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

It wouldnt be hard...

Wheres Bugs-one.... he was building a newer chevy truck i think. Had a decent full size chevy/gmc grille... he hasnt been here in a while...


----------



## grimreaper69

Painted the remote for my car.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

So I have been building, but in the sense of my garage diorama. Still tryin to put it all together. I didnt like my original design, so I decided to rip that one down and start over. Here is what I started with:

























And here is where Im going with it now:
Fully fenced in "junkyard"

























One full 5-bay building, including spray booth below the office, with a see through floor for added enjoyment!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice setup bro.

Side note to the truck guys out there, 08 clip may be available in resin soon. Same with a certain one ben has in mind to do.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> So I have been building, but in the sense of my garage diorama. Still tryin to put it all together. I didnt like my original design, so I decided to rip that one down and start over. Here is what I started with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is where Im going with it now:
> Fully fenced in "junkyard"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One full 5-bay building, including spray booth below the office, with a see through floor for added enjoyment!


Very cool. Im thinking you should send me that lifted Dodge.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

SlammdSonoma said:


> Nice setup bro.
> 
> Side note to the truck guys out there, 08 clip may be available in resin soon. Same with a certain one ben has in mind to do.


Thanks Brian. I take it Juanito has finally finished it? Cause that shit would be BAD ASS to replicate. My favorite clip of them all yet!



MayhemKustomz said:


> Very cool. Im thinking you should send me that lifted Dodge.


LOL I would, but you know I cant get rid of my trucks! Shit, you want a lowrider, muscle car, box stock, I'll give you those all day, but my trucks, that's just like askin to sleep with my wife! LOL


----------



## grimreaper69

Scur-rape-init said:


> LOL I would, but you know I cant get rid of my trucks! Shit, you want a lowrider, muscle car, box stock, I'll give you those all day, but my trucks, that's just like askin to sleep with my wife! LOL


LMAO You sound like me.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Umm u keep the pesky wife, truck please.

And no hes pretty close to being done.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude I like that dio shit. Yours is lookin great sofar. Keep it up. And keep posting update pics.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Yet another one im fixing to do up... its gonna have the body trim of an escalade in standard cab form. Gonna unibody it shortly for a more roadster looking type truck. Will be adding a set of seats in the bed at a later date. Also may change out pillars with something else



















Cut up an escalade ext to get this look. The rims are from the 1/24 diecast ( yeah right 1/24). Not sure there stayin as i want it laid out


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Thanks Sam, and Brian, that caddy is lookin good bro. 

So thanks to Sinicle, I asked him how he did his awesome freakin Garage dio, and that got me more help on stuff to make mine as realistic as possible. So this is going to be fully insulated, and have 4x8 sheets of plywood, AND drywall too! Cant wait to actually get moving on this some more, but now it's time to start workin that damn overtime again, so building will probably be slow again while I am workin so damn much. Either way, hope you like this mock up.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

My stepside build for James is starting to go together.The frame is now a roller.








Hemi with paint matched center panel.








Finally a teaser mock-up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Damn jeremy..even being last on it isnt too bad..good lookin truck ill say!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Thanks Sam, and Brian, that caddy is lookin good bro.
> 
> So thanks to Sinicle, I asked him how he did his awesome freakin Garage dio, and that got me more help on stuff to make mine as realistic as possible. So this is going to be fully insulated, and have 4x8 sheets of plywood, AND drywall too! Cant wait to actually get moving on this some more, but now it's time to start workin that damn overtime again, so building will probably be slow again while I am workin so damn much. Either way, hope you like this mock up.


Dude thats nice man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

x2...like how you got the plywood in the back of the truck:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Damn gotta bring this up from page two?? :dunno:



Aces'N'Eights said:


> My stepside build for James is starting to go together.The frame is now a roller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hemi with paint matched center panel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally a teaser mock-up.


Damn! :wow: That's nuts! Looks good bro!



halfasskustoms said:


> Dude thats nice man.





COAST2COAST said:


> x2...like how you got the plywood in the back of the truck:thumbsup:


Thanks Fellas. 

Coast, Im glad you like that bro. Just tryin to make it fun LOL! Nowhere near as cool as your Garage, but Im still tryin!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

New rims i snagged yesterday. Not sure im using them..just more for mold/casting. Will he modifying them possibly. Gotta hinge the hatch tonight.


----------



## chevyguy97

I likes them rims brian.
Well i've been kinda busy, not really been building much, i have kinda been working on my COE alittle here and there. I will post up some pic's as soon as i can, my computer has been kinda F-N up for the past few days.
And i spent all weekend at a 1:1 car show with my club, i got 1st place in the Domestic Car 50's & 60's Mild Class with the Impala. So im pretty happy about that, even tho i was the only one in that class, im still pretty happy about it.. lmao.


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Lokota

tore into my frame and royally fucked it up so now i have to buy another model just for the frame, i dont see how u guys do all this crazy frame work


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Get a mitre box and saw...	5/16" square stock styrene or smaller, and start hacking ,... it dont need to be complex as long as it works for you


----------



## SlammdSonoma

What frame? I might have an extra


----------



## Lokota

whats a mitre box? and where do i find it?, i just want a simple bagged frame, even trying to find a toyota model thats pre bagged and use the frame from it but no luck on that


----------



## Lokota

the f150 xcab stepside


----------



## grimreaper69

Lokota said:


> whats a mitre box? and where do i find it?, i just want a simple bagged frame, even trying to find a toyota model thats pre bagged and use the frame from it but no luck on that


I got my mitre box and saw at Michaels.


----------



## chevyguy97

i got my mitre box and saw at hobby lobby, but you can get them on E-bay too.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Dio lookin good grim:thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Train hobby store here carries 3 different kind. I have two plus a mini cut saw thats electric, and cuts everything.Got it at harbor freight for around $30. Works even more precise than a mitre box. Its all in the tools of our trade/hobby.


----------



## grimreaper69

SlammdSonoma said:


> Train hobby store here carries 3 different kind. I have two plus a mini cut saw thats electric, and cuts everything.Got it at harbor freight for around $30. Works even more precise than a mitre box. Its all in the tools of our trade/hobby.


I wanna get a mini table saw.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221135181753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


>


Bad ass bro! It's kinda cool seein all these dios come together!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Scur-rape-init said:


> Bad ass bro! It's kinda cool seein all these dios come together!


X 2


----------



## SlammdSonoma

grimreaper69 said:


> I wanna get a mini table saw.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221135181753?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


My next.piece for the shop is this:
http://www.harborfreight.com/power-tools/sanders/1-inch-x-30-inch-belt-sander-2485.html

Cheap enuf i might get another pressure pot..for when im ready for 2 pots.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Just for future projects, i see allot of builders either not using foil or there foiling look not the greatest. (Not particularly) in Drag Lo. 
I enjoy doing foiling unlike most. I tell everyone if you have a problem with foiling or just hate doing it, let me know. 
Send me the project that needs foiled, Supply the foil or the cost for the foil. 
The offer is open to anyone. Have had some good offers lately from other builders for things im not the greatest at, so i would like to return the favor or "pay it forward".


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Got the tahoe in primer, its getting closer to paint. Now i gotta plan out the interior, frame engine etc..m

Also been hard at casting.. fulfilled an order for machio, tire mold was ehhh..so-so. Bens tires came out best of the bunch, so i went ahead and trying rubber casting... not only that im doing something else i havent ever thought about doing. The pete 359 semi rims imake/made up thats a brick of resin, lol. Well its gotten revised. I also make just the rear rims without tires on em as well...so what i did was put the resin rim in the mold and cast rubber over all of it..maybe it works like my mind thinks it will. Lmao

Plus just a heads up ben is outta town working on some.. lets just say hes helping us 420 guys out. Lol lucky ass!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

And this is what i thought about doing til i saw how well a 62 tbird fits this thing. Frame fits, tonneau cover from a sidewinder kit fits with a modified hand, and tbird roadster humps fit too. So dont get attached to the pic im showing. Ill be doing it later on tho, count on that.










Heres a frame shot, i did cut the back area out.. just to see if it would work and as far as i see it, im gonna be using it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

MayhemKustomz said:


> Just for future projects, i see allot of builders either not using foil or there foiling look not the greatest. (Not particularly) in Drag Lo.
> I enjoy doing foiling unlike most. I tell everyone if you have a problem with foiling or just hate doing it, let me know.
> Send me the project that needs foiled, Supply the foil or the cost for the foil.
> The offer is open to anyone. Have had some good offers lately from other builders for things im not the greatest at, so i would like to return the favor or "pay it forward".


Said the same thing as well Scott. I dont mind doing it, and honestly, if it means someone might finish a build because it's their hold up, yeah. Good shit bro. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Scur-rape-init said:


> Said the same thing as well Scott. I dont mind doing it, and honestly, if it means someone might finish a build because it's their hold up, yeah. Good shit bro. :biggrin:


I enjoy foiling up a car or interior peices much more than painting i know that. :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs

MayhemKustomz said:


> I enjoy foiling up a car or interior peices much more than painting i know that. :roflmao:


I love to paint...


----------



## SlammdSonoma

The smell of sanded super glue.. mmmmm


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Love the smell of paint.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

I do too, dont know why LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Page 400 and were talking bout sniffin things...nice image. Lmao

But I can admit I get anxious when I smell primer..try to rush shit lol


----------



## darkside customs

SlammdSonoma said:


> Page 400 and were talking bout sniffin things...nice image. Lmao
> 
> But I can admit I get anxious when I smell primer..try to rush shit lol


Rimmer


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## Damaged

Nice start on the chopper dsc, looks good so far.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Got some building done today.Got the Interior on the Lil Red done.








Start on my first commissioned build today for a friend.
Turned this








Into This


----------



## darkside customs

Page 4fuckin hundred


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Cleaned up the desk and played around with the dually rims on other rides...this caught my eye but its not staying.


----------



## grimreaper69

I'll be building this in memory of a friend of mine. When complete it will go into a case and be given to his wife.

Jacob passed away 10/21/12 at 28 years of age. He was a great friend and coworker and will be truly missed.

The kit:










The plan:










I was originally gonna use this kit for the pro touring part of the year long buildoff, but thought this was more appropriate as it was the car he had always wanted.


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> I'll be building this in memory of a friend of mine. When complete it will go into a case and be given to his wife.
> 
> Jacob passed away 10/21/12 at 28 years of age. He was a great friend and coworker and will be truly missed.
> 
> The kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was originally gonna use this kit for the pro touring part of the year long buildoff, but thought this was more appropriate as it was the car he had always wanted.


That's gonna be cool... That's real cool of you bro!


----------



## grimreaper69

Thanks bro. I can't help her financially, so a tribute build was the next best thing.

Who want to hook it up with a mural for the trunk?????


----------



## darkside customs

Another Bug..


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Nice bug goin on toasty bread.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

grimreaper69 said:


> Thanks bro. I can't help her financially, so a tribute build was the next best thing.
> 
> Who want to hook it up with a mural for the trunk?????


Bro I can prob hook you up w that mural do u want that whole scene??? Pm me w the details


----------



## grimreaper69

Instead of doin a gloss, I'm thinkin satin black.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lookin good fellas.
My stepside build is almost done.James when do you need this by?


----------



## darkside customs

Before the 10th If possible...


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> Before the 10th If possible...


:banghead: dammit! PM new addy again bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

hocknberry said:


> :banghead: dammit! PM new addy again bro!


X2
I need to know where to send it.I should have it shipped friday am.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Aces'N'Eights said:


> X2
> I need to know where to send it.I should have it shipped friday am.


With Canadian customs you might not make it LOL! Looks good though Jeremy!

Grim that's one cool idea bro. Tribute build for a friend is always awesome.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Scur-rape-init said:


> With Canadian customs you might not make it LOL! Looks good though Jeremy!
> 
> Grim that's one cool idea bro. Tribute build for a friend is always awesome.


Thanx Junior.Unfortunately I did have enough money to ship it out.So it will be shipped out on the 16th.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lil Red is done just need to do some clean up.


----------



## darkside customs

That's fuckin sick!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Lil Red is done just need to do some clean up.



Dodge looks dope bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Thanx James,Glad you like it.Since I have some time I'm going to add some stuff to it.
Thanx Ben I appreciate it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looking straight up sick jeremy


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Been toying around.

















Added the Chevrolet part from another parts box I recieved from the mail for $10, all truck.parts..so I began to add. Think this is from a 60 fleetline or something close.


----------



## Tonioseven

That Chevelle optional hood scoop would look a lot better smoothed down from the bottom so it has a lower profile and then blend it into the hood. Just an opinion. The rims are H1N1; keep 'em.


----------



## grimreaper69

Didn't waste any time breakin down the Elco.


----------



## MayhemKustomz




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Da fawk is H1N1?? :dunno: I need to school up on todays slang! :roflmao:

Always thought it was a virus? But I dont know. LOL


----------



## hocknberry

MayhemKustomz said:


>


lyrically thats a bad ass song....but really....country!? that shit needs some dre beats with some 808's!!


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> Da fawk is H1N1?? :dunno: I need to school up on todays slang! :roflmao:
> 
> Always thought it was a virus? But I dont know. LOL


I'm not fluent in Ebonics , but I think it means sick.. :roflmao:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Not Ebonics; creativity. *


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Tonioseven said:


> *Not Ebonics; creativity. *


See that's what Im talkin about. I get it NOW! Nice T7!


----------



## darkside customs

Tonioseven said:


> *Not Ebonics; creativity. *


I know... I'm jus fuckin with ya... Why the fuxck weren't you in tha ATL for the show?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Gary Seeds didn't make it either. That one guy Matthew marinez on fb, he's not too far from the show, don't think he even knew about it..who knows. Just know everyone that didn't make it, missed out on a really outstanding show overall.


----------



## halfasskustoms

GSeeds didnt go to the NC NNL ether....He allways go to that one.......Dont know if hes still out our way anymore or back in cali.

I know he said he was moving back there. Just didnt know when.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

He's probably been busy with work. I know he was busting out a few different guys cars with his son but haven't heard anything since mid summer.


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay guys just checking in, my computer has been on the fritz, so i had to jump over to my friends house so i could say HI to my homies. hope to have my computer back up and running in a few days, so till then i will check in when i can. keep the bench warm till i get back.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

So I was halfway bored, full awake last night/early morning..read thru the the first 78 pages of the club.. man was we churning out builds left n right. One I miss and actually sparks an interest to know whats going on with our club build off truck we got going...any word at all?


----------



## darkside customs

Was wondering the same thing...


----------



## darkside customs

2day build done.... 1/32 scale....


----------



## hocknberry

darkside customs said:


> 2day build done.... 1/32 scale....


even though its a 1/32....it still be cool changed up to a 2 door?! hmmm......dammit....i have way to many projects already!


----------



## Tonioseven

darkside customs said:


> I know... I'm jus fuckin with ya... Why the fuxck weren't you in tha ATL for the show?


I planned on being there but shit kept happening and I couldn't make it. I plan on being there next year with some unseen builds. Hopefully, we'll be back in Ohio and I can be settled in so I can make it. Lord willing. :x:


----------



## corky

well we have the chattanooga tn show commin up and we also got birmingham aswell. atlanta fuckin rocked u missed a good show


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Just picked up a ford courier, 70 blazer monster truck and an extra boon docker frame/engine for $10. Hehe.


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah, I haven't completed much of anything :nosad: I need to get some decent builds together so I'll have a decent reason to go to a show.


----------



## darkside customs

Those who wanna bounce without talking tome first and then join another right then can do wtf they want.... Thanks for talking tome first...


----------



## grimreaper69

What'd I miss??????


Nevermind, just noticed. :twak:


----------



## bigdogg323

darkside customs said:


> Those who wanna bounce without talking tome first and then join another right then can do wtf they want.... Thanks for talking tome first...


:shocked: WTF :sprint:


----------



## halfasskustoms

What brought this on. Why'd he leave us. Spell the beans bitchs.


----------



## grimreaper69

It's a LONG story guys.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> It's a LONG story guys.


Yup, just let it go.


----------



## darkside customs

Agreed.... Moving on lol


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Moved on already.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Gotcha.....understood.


----------



## darkside customs

Kool


----------



## chevyguy97

HAY GUYS sorry for not being around, my computer has been fucking up and it's been really hard for me to connect to the internet, i live way, way out in the country and i still have dial up, it's high speed dial up, but it's still dial up, but the high speed part of my service has been dwn for like a month, it's still not up and running so getting on here and checking out what's been going on is not easy at this time, BUT im still a part of DRAG-LO and will always be a part of it, so FUCK those that jumped ship, let them go, they did not bring that much to the table anyways. OK i said my 2 cents onit. lmao.


ALSO, AT THIS TIME i would like to tell ya'll that i have quit smoking cigarettes. I got sick and went to the DR. and he told me i needed to quit, so that's what i did, i have not had a cigarette since the First day of OCT. so it's be 49 days since i had one. I feel great, but i also have not been building either, and i have gained about 7-10 lbs since i quit, so i've been getting outa the house so i don't eat, but i can't work on models if im never home. lol=== BUT no worrys i'm past the point of snacking so much and am slowly getting back to building. I am still working on the Pro Six Foe and my COE. I will post up some pic's just as soon as my computer lets me. So ya'll keep on keeping on and i will be around when i can, and just as soon as my internet starts acting right again CHEVYGUY will be on it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

chevyguy97 said:


> HAY GUYS sorry for not being around, my computer has been fucking up and it's been really hard for me to connect to the internet, i live way, way out in the country and i still have dial up, it's high speed dial up, but it's still dial up, but the high speed part of my service has been dwn for like a month, it's still not up and running so getting on here and checking out what's been going on is not easy at this time, BUT im still a part of DRAG-LO and will always be a part of it, so FUCK those that jumped ship, let them go, they did not bring that much to the table anyways. OK i said my 2 cents onit. lmao.
> 
> 
> ALSO,AT THIS TIME i would like to tell ya'll that i have quit smoking cigarettes. I got sick and went to the DR. and he told me i needed to quit, so that's what i did, i have not had a cigarette since the First day of OCT. so it's be 49 days since i had one. I feel great, but i also have not been building either, and i have gained about 7-10 lbs since i quit, so i've been getting outa the house so i don't eat, but i can't work on models if im never home. lol=== BUT no worrys i'm past the point of snacking so much and am slowly getting back to building. I am still working on the Pro Six Foe and my COE. I will post up some pic's just as soon as my computer lets me. So ya'll keep on keeping on and i will be around when i can, and just as soon as my internet starts acting right again CHEVYGUY will be on it.


Try chewing gum or Jolly Ranchers. Congrats on quitting. Wish i had the will power.


----------



## darkside customs

Sup Matt! Congrats on the quitting of smoking....


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude congrats no not smoking. Thats a big step in getting better. But 7-10 lbs. Gee wizz you FAT.


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Well thanks for kicking me off the fb page me leaving the club is for personal reasons and isn't influenced by anyone else I think there a a bunch of great guys here n I hope u all understand I need to focus on things closer to home I'm sorry if it upsets anyone but I gotta do this n I'll still b around


----------



## halfasskustoms

Handle your bizz man. We still be here.


----------



## COAST2COAST

chevyguy97 said:


> ALSO,AT THIS TIME i would like to tell ya'll that i have quit smoking cigarettes. I got sick and went to the DR. and he told me i needed to quit, so that's what i did, i have not had a cigarette since the First day of OCT. so it's be 49 days since i had one. I feel great, but i also have not been building either, and i have gained about 7-10 lbs since i quit, so i've been getting outa the house so i don't eat, but i can't work on models if im never home. lol=== BUT no worrys i'm past the point of snacking so much and am slowly getting back to building. I am still working on the Pro Six Foe and my COE. I will post up some pic's just as soon as my computer lets me. So ya'll keep on keeping on and i will be around when i can, and just as soon as my internet starts acting right again CHEVYGUY will be on it.



Congrats brotha:thumbsup:....u know when you specifically say what u quit smoking.......implies your smokin somethin else:biggrin::420:


----------



## chevyguy97

LMAO & coast2coast
NO COMMENT!!!!
I plead the 5th!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

alteredvisionscustoms said:


> Well thanks for kicking me off the fb page me leaving the club is for personal reasons and isn't influenced by anyone else I think there a a bunch of great guys here n I hope u all understand I need to focus on things closer to home I'm sorry if it upsets anyone but I gotta do this n I'll still b around


I personally didn't kick you off the FB page.... I'm a bit confused though... If you were having personal issues going, you coulda taken a leave of absence.... Instead of saying you we're leaving... Because when you decide to leave the club, you are removed from the FB page since its a closed group for club members and prospects only... I'll be PMin u shortly Ben....


----------



## grimreaper69

This is one of my "hurry up and get it done" builds.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

^^^ Nice build Grim. That's a bad ass quicky!

So who's all the fuckin :ninja: 's peepin in here?

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 5 guests)

Scur-rape-init


----------



## Scur-rape-init

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)

Scur-rape-init
How come nobody is showing their faces? Always some :ninja: 's in here when I come in here.


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> ^^^ Nice build Grim. That's a bad ass quicky!
> 
> So who's all the fuckin :ninja: 's peepin in here?
> 
> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 5 guests)
> 
> Scur-rape-init


He said quickie... :roflmao: 
Nice work James on the quickie!


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay guys im just checking in, i'm not building plastic at this time, BUT I got my 1:1 impala over in my shop torn down, I will be pulling the motor and trans out this week, going to put some new seals and gaskets init, i had a few oil leaks that i want to fix, plus a new intake, oil pan, and a transmission with overdrive and a few other goodies, and I will be putting on the Air ride kit too, and then I will be building door panels and a console for my radio and air ride switches, and putting speakers and new carpet into the trunk, So i have a lot of work to do this winter so for now my model building has come to a holt. But i will still stop by from time to time to check in and post up pic's as i go along.


----------



## darkside customs

Good luck with the ride Matt! We will still be here waiting for you...


----------



## chevyguy97

well my son is home sick from school, so now i might have a few days in the house to get some bench time, i know i need to finish the Pro Six Foe, and do a little work on my COE. i will post up some pic's soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Scur-rape-init said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 6 guests)
> 
> Scur-rape-init
> How come nobody is showing their faces? Always some :ninja: 's in here when I come in here.


.................... lol


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## Scur-rape-init

Lookin good bro! Love that color.


----------



## grimreaper69

I was hoping for more of an orange when I bought it. Thinkin a couple thin coats of Tamiya clear orange might take care of it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Lookin good James.
Started masking my customer build.


----------



## COAST2COAST

grimreaper69 said:


>



Clean:thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


>


nice!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Jeremy, Im loving that Chevy bro!! Cant wait to see that paint scheme you put on it. 

Here's my latest project. Just a mock up, but tryin to figure out which way Im going with this. Pre-runner, or just lifted pretty.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.^^^^


----------



## grimreaper69

Save that Chevy bro. I wanna do a 4x4 buildoff next year sometime.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Scur-rape-init said:


> Jeremy, Im loving that Chevy bro!! Cant wait to see that paint scheme you put on it.
> 
> Here's my latest project. Just a mock up, but tryin to figure out which way Im going with this. Pre-runner, or just lifted pretty.


Thanx Junior I appreciate that.But the paint gods don't like me.
Heres proof.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

grimreaper69 said:


> Save that Chevy bro. I wanna do a 4x4 buildoff next year sometime.


You know I build MOSTLY 4x4's anyhow, so, Im sure I'll have something I can build off with. :biggrin: Cant save this one man. I've been itchin to get back on a build I WANT to do. Last few I've started on, I've lost interest because they havent been something I wanted to do, and the GTX was just something I had layin around. Really surprised I even finished it. The last build I actually WANTED to do was the wonderbean build.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

With the blocks, reverse shackle flip, axle chocks, and along with the inflated airbags, we're loookin at a total inscale lift of 12". Should have no reason why I cant tuck these 44's with 24 inch rims! Hope to start on the front end soon. That's enough for tonight though.


----------



## darkside customs

Y'all doing some killer work!


----------



## halfasskustoms

darkside customs said:


> Y'all doing some killer work!


X 2.


----------



## grimreaper69

Final color. Now it needs a few coats of clear.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice right there.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's a clean ass s10 man!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

grimreaper69 said:


> Final color. Now it needs a few coats of clear.


looking good! i like that color!


----------



## chevyguy97

Look'n good up in here.
Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## grimreaper69

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looking good! i like that color!


Orange and green are my favorite colors. I achieved this by using Duplicolor Hot Rod Gray primer, Pactra Atomic Rust and then a couple coats of Tamiya Clear Orange.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great lookin color on the dime James.
Deadman is almost ready to have its time in the paint booth.ALMOST not quite though,but its getting there.


----------



## darkside customs

Wow! That is lookin killer!


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Great lookin color on the dime James.
> Deadman is almost ready to have its time in the paint booth.ALMOST not quite though,but its getting there.



This truck is lookin badass bro love it


----------



## hocknberry

gettin a lil more done....these windows are riving me crazy!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Looks great so far Joe!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

x2 No shit Joe. Lookin bad ass! 


Merry Christmas to all my Club brothers. Hope it's a good one for you all!


----------



## grimreaper69




----------



## darkside customs

Santa squeezed his fat ass down the chimney and bought me nada... Lol....


----------



## grimreaper69

Then I guess this is for you. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

grimreaper69 said:


> Then I guess this is for you. LOL


I USE TOHAVE THAT CD


----------



## darkside customs

Just needs plates and gonna put the rotors on and it's done...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

darkside customs said:


> Just needs plates and gonna put the rotors on and it's done...


looking good!!!


----------



## darkside customs

Thanks homie


----------



## hocknberry

frame chopped down.....off to the guts!
























axels lined up...mocked and locked!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Looks sweet Joe.


----------



## darkside customs

HAPPY NEW YEARS BROTHERS!


----------



## rollindeep408

darkside customs said:


> Just needs plates and gonna put the rotors on and it's done...


Nice


----------



## darkside customs

rollindeep408 said:


> Nice


Thanks bro!


----------



## hocknberry

am i allowed to bring a car to the truckin club? LOL.......


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hock that's one fine bitch right there.


----------



## darkside customs

hocknberry said:


> am i allowed to bring a car to the truckin club? LOL.......


You're allowed to send it to me....


----------



## darkside customs

Yes, I'm a post whore... But here's what I'm workin on...


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Wuz good drag lo fam builds an projects looking good up in here much props


----------



## darkside customs

pina's LRM replica said:


> Wuz good drag lo fam builds an projects looking good up in here much props


:wave: what's crackin homie


----------



## chevyguy97

Happy New Year, I don't know how much build time i will have this year. I've got alot going on at this time, I'm working on all my 1:1's at this time tring to get everything ready for show season, i bought me an 04 Chevy Sliverado truck last week. It needs paint, and I'm still working on the Impala. So I will try to keep ya'll posted on how I'm doing, and i might even get time to build but we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## grimreaper69

Redid the interior for the Dime. Also cleared it.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Dime looks sik James.
Wonderbread,projects look sik as well.I like the direction your going with the 47? It's nice to see it built as something other than an old school bomb.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

hocknberry said:


> am i allowed to bring a car to the truckin club? LOL.......


Da fuk!?! WHen did you complete a build!?!?! LOL! LOOKS bad ass bro!


----------



## hocknberry

Scur-rape-init said:


> Da fuk!?! WHen did you complete a build!?!?! LOL! LOOKS bad ass bro!


:rofl:...well deserved...but yah....i got one done!


----------



## hocknberry

grimreaper69 said:


> Redid the interior for the Dime. Also cleared it.


guts look nice! i could never get flocking to work!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

watsonrosh said:


> I had gone through the posts. The pictures which are provided about the cars are really nice. I am very interesting to know up-date details about the latest collection of cars. Could you please produce some more attachments about the topic for view detail information.


:dunno: Da fuq??


----------



## darkside customs

Scur-rape-init said:


> :dunno: Da fuq??


It looks like Engrish.... But I still didn't understand.... :dunno:


----------



## grimreaper69

Hookt on fonix didn't work for him.


----------



## darkside customs

Gonna be without the net for about a week to a month... Depends...


----------



## grimreaper69

Use your phone like I am right now. Comcast has been off since Friday. Lol


----------



## darkside customs

Probably will do that...


----------



## chevyguy97

What's up guys, just check'N in to show how things are going, i've almost got my Impala ready to go back together, just gota finish putting in the new rear main seal and the motor will be ready to put back in.


----------



## chevyguy97

This is my new truck i just bought, it's an 04 chevy with an 07 front cap onit.

















Going to paint it gloss black and put a set of wheels onit and raise it back up a little. It's just too low for what i want to do with it, somtimes i just need a truck to be a truck. But it will still be lowared 2" in the front and 4" in the back.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Hey there "CHEVYGUY97" where the hell did that all opened 64 go. I want it. Send it to me.


----------



## Organik_customs

New 64 hopper under way reppin Drag-LO


----------



## chevyguy97

Here it is. And this is the award they sent me for 2nd place.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Gerald, and congrats Matt!


----------



## chevyguy97

Ashtray you bitch ass motherfu*ker. lmao
That beat'n the police gave me did not slow me down a bit, i can still stick and move.
































You still hit like a bitch motherfu*ker
LMAO


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Congrats Matt! Well deserved Fam. Loving the Silvy too! Cant wait to see how that turns out. Keep us posted. Gerald that hopper is SIKK bro! Some serious work going on here guys. Glad to see some movement around here. I have been workin small things here and there, but plan to finish up with things to get me back to building. Supplies have been the biggest problem. :dunno:


----------



## halfasskustoms

chevyguy97 said:


> Ashtray you bitch ass motherfu*ker. lmao
> That beat'n the police gave me did not slow me down a bit, i can still stick and move.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still hit like a bitch motherfu*ker
> LMAO


The best hood movie EVER.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Congrats on the award Matt.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey guys whats up? Well I had to take a break from the club for a bit. I just felt like what I was building didn't seem to represent what the club actually stands for. So after a little bit and tinkering on some stuff I came up with this thing.This is my first big scale kit ever and so far I'm liking it. 



























































The rear wheels I increased the diameter because they were too small for the lips. They need a little more work but they fit alot better.


















and what I'm thinking for colors. Off white for the wheels and sides of the car, and rootbeer for the rest of the body.









Again I'm sorry for being gone but I had to take a little break from here. I hope all is good with everyone and the builds are looking awesome!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:Lookin good already


----------



## darkside customs

Jared... You build some sik shit! It doesn't matter what u build just as long as u are having fun with it... Glad to see u back!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> Jared... You build some sik shit! It doesn't matter what u build just as long as u are having fun with it... Glad to see u back!


^^ Truth! x2


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

darkside customs said:


> :wave:



:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## chevyguy97

Bug is look'n good homie. I likes.
Well guys sorry i've not been around much, the 1:1's been keep'n me busy. I got this truck and it was way too low to the ground for me, I just need a truck to be a truck, this is my new work truck and this is what it looked like when i bought it.









It's got 2inch drop spindles, 3inch drop coil springs and ball joint spacers so all that's like 6 inch drop and a flip kit and shackles in the rear which is like 8inches in the rear.

So i put the word out that i needed all stock stuff, I need to raise this truck back up, so i got some stock spindles and springs, and unfliped the rear end i did leave the shackles so that it would be level once i got is all back together, and i went out a found a set of 20inch rims i like and spent the weekend putting it all back to stock including new upper and lower ball joints and then had to have it all aligned. SO this is what it looks like now.









PAINT is going to be gun metal gray up top and the factory maroon on the sides. If i ever get time to paint it that is. lol

And im still working on the Impala too.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Ok fam heres my latest. Bought the Gas station. But the cars are all mine. These are all in 1?87 scale. You know HO train scale.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Truck looks good Matt.
Halfass,these 1/87 build are really cool.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks Aces.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Does anybody know where I can get custom decals?


----------



## hocknberry

KingSw1$h said:


> Does anybody know where I can get custom decals?


trendsetta68.....ofdatx....digderang are a few good ones!


----------



## KingSw1$h

hocknberry said:


> trendsetta68.....ofdatx....digderang are a few good ones!


Good lookin out bro. I'll hit one of them up.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Well I started to build my 1:1 in scale. I got the cabs glued together, interior tub lengthened, and chassis stretched. Now I have to attach the roofs together and start shaving the extra door handles and body lines. I am going to shave the tail gate also because that is something I want to do with the 1:1. I am also going to work on the rear ext cab windows because the opening needs alot of work to appear correct.


Now I need to find a set of mirrors like this in scale, I recently put them on.










Now the model:









































































This build is going to be how I want to finish the truck. So I don't have to modify the model every time I mod the 1:1 lol.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Well this is a just a quick build. Box stock except for the weathering and the chain on the plow. I'm building this one as a Canadian beater lol.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Now that's a work truck.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## darkside customs

Looks real Jared! Nice werk!


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks guys!

We got hit hard today so I didn't have to work. So off to the model room I went!


Found some seats that are similar to the '98 jimmy buckets I put in the 1:1. I will fill and re scribe the correct pattern.










I took this pic during the swap, old seat on the left.










more pics of the interior so far:


































Then I worked on the suspension, had to modify the front end so the wheels would tuck properly. I also lengthened the exhaust and removed the rear bump stops since I cut them off the 1:1 already.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Well I started to play around with the front end tonight after work. Looks like I got a solid plan on how I will do the front end. 


Still needs alot of work but I put some tape on the bumper and where the headlights will be once finished to give me an idea how everything will look in scale.





































The updates from now on will slow down but I had alot of free time this weekend and knocked out a bunch of work on this thing.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Awesome work Jared.Keep the progress coming.


----------



## chevyguy97

I really like how the Dime is coming along, and awesome job on the work truck. keep up the great work homie. Can't wait to see that Dime finished.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Thanks guys, got my plow truck done.



















more pics here: http://s373.beta.photobucket.com/user/bowtiebadboy33/library/Gmc plow truck?fromLegacy=true


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

PLow truck looks awesome Jared.
Sorry I haven't posted in here in a while fam.I've been busy trying to complete 2 commissioned build for the beginning of March.


----------



## rollin yota28

Sweet job on that plow truck! Looks real!! So I just got done with Xmas (folks live far away) but check out what I got!


----------



## rollin yota28

So I have a coworker that can't believe how in depth we get about our models. He then asked if there were stadium or pre runner trucks anyone built. I know someone in here did but I can't remember and I want to show him cause he's not into low trucks, which is all I got. Ifyou could repost a pic oof it or direct me to who that would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Heres whats on my bench right now.








389 Peterbilt








Mid 80's longbox Chevy.
More pics in my thread.


----------



## OldSchoolVato

real realistic, props loco


----------



## darkside customs

Bad ass work guys! Jeremy , I'm diggin the rig!!


This was rebuilt recently... I originally built this in May of 2011 , but never posted much on it... I redid a few things on it... The top was done using a white glue/water mixture and a Kleenex... Acrylic paints were used for the rusting effect...


----------



## customcoupe68

nice


----------



## customcoupe68

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Thanks guys, got my plow truck done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more pics here: http://s373.beta.photobucket.com/user/bowtiebadboy33/library/Gmc plow truck?fromLegacy=true


this thing is nice


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

First build of the year done.








More in my thread.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Build #2 of the year done.








I'm going to be takin a week off of building after busting out 2 builds in 3 days.Then it back to building.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks great Jeremy! 

I'm gonna be messaging a few of you guys on a subject that has been brought up before...


----------



## chevyguy97

*Things I must say on my way out the door!*

Well james hit me up on FB and asked me to choose between being a member of Drag-Lo or Dynasty M.C.C.
I told him that I have not been building very much lately so I just desided to get out of both clubs.
So this is good bye forever, I will never be made to choose again, I loved being a member of both clubs so if I have to choose I choose NEITHER.
Have a great day.
Matt Chevyguy97 Pervin


----------



## darkside customs

chevyguy97 said:


> Well james hit me up on FB and asked me to choose between being a member of Drag-Lo or Dynasty M.C.C.
> I told him that I have not been building very much lately so I just desided to get out of both clubs.
> So this is good bye forever, I will never be made to choose again, I loved being a member of both clubs so if I have to choose I choose NEITHER.
> Have a great day.
> Matt Chevyguy97 Pervin


Matt, I wish you good luck... There are no hard feelings on my end at all


----------



## chevyguy97

So what happend to make you have to make us choose????


----------



## rollin yota28

Chevy, hate to see you go, but I don't blame James, its hard to be prez of someone half in, half out.


----------



## darkside customs

Thank you Alex...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Well Iv stopped building 1/25th all together. But I'm still building. 1/87 scale....talk about small. Here I'll show you.
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Those are really cool bro. I didn't know that they had that much out in that scale.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Well there isn't really. And if there out there, they are hard to find.


----------



## darkside customs

That's badass!! Man I'm diggin that!


----------



## chevyguy97

Those are bad ass, I really like the top one, awesome job on the details.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks fam, Oh and you to Chevyguy....lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

Thanks fam, Oh and you to Chevyguy....lol..........Heres a few more.


----------



## chevyguy97

HAY JAMES, I have been doing some work on my coe, and just remembered that you were working on one too, Just wanted to check and see how your coming along onit???
I got pic's of mine in my room.


----------



## bowtiebadboy33

Hey guys been awhile. Just been busy with life and the 1:1, here's my latest project:


----------



## avidinha

I like the mix of gloss and flat, it reminds me of Mr. Angry's Daytona.


----------



## customcoupe68

bowtiebadboy33 said:


> Hey guys been awhile. Just been busy with life and the 1:1, here's my latest project:


thats sweet


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work Jared


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lookin good homie


----------



## chevyguy97

Hay guys, how's things going on over here on LIL, now that I'm back in the club I will check in from time to time.


----------



## darkside customs

I rarely hit this forum up anymore... FB seems to be where it's at now. Lol


----------



## Mr.1/16th

FB WHORE!!:fool2:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah fuck FB. I still hate that site. But I have to say I'm there everyday all day. Should be called drugbook or crackbook.


----------



## wisdonm

whats da fb link?


----------



## bugs-one

Where's the Drag Lo Fam.???


----------



## halfasskustoms

FB, that where we hang.


----------



## bugs-one

That sucks. I don't mess with that site. Oh well.


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## bugs-one

That's some bad ass builds Chevyguy. That black Silverado and the car hauler are sick.


----------



## chevyguy97




----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps, I really like how the black truck ( streetrunner ) came out, it's now my favorite build of the year.


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

BRO YOU GOT DOWN ON DAT ONE ..MAN LOOK IN DAT BED:nicoderm:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Damn thought i was trippin new i saw these builds in d DYNASTY thread builds came out clean bro much props just a lil curiouse how dose dat work being in 2 clubs at d same time


----------



## chevyguy97

It's not hard to be in these 2 club, they don't ask a lot from there members and when I build something I use it to rep both clubs. I built the chevelle and blue camaro for the Drag-lo build and built the white convet Camaro for a month long build off with Dynasty.


----------



## chevyguy97

BigMoneyTexas said:


> BRO YOU GOT DOWN ON DAT ONE ..MAN LOOK IN DAT BED:nicoderm:


 Thanks, I used an old long bed floor to make it.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chevyguy97 said:


> It's not hard to be in these 2 club, they don't ask a lot from there members and when I build something I use it to rep both clubs. I built the chevelle and blue camaro for the Drag-lo build and built the white convet Camaro for a month long build off with Dynasty.



I feel u homie well d builds came out great nice job hey u know wat would b a trip if ever drag low an dynasty would have a club build off how would u decide wat club to rep an build with? Both great clubs dat would b a hard one no afence or anything homie dats why i was a lil curiouse how dat would work but anyway keep up d great work bro


----------



## chevyguy97

pina's LRM replica said:


> I feel u homie well d builds came out great nice job hey u know wat would b a trip if ever drag low an dynasty would have a club build off how would u decide wat club to rep an build with? Both great clubs dat would b a hard one no afence or anything homie dats why i was a lil curiouse how dat would work but anyway keep up d great work bro


 LMAO well lets just hope they don't ever have a build off between the two. there are a few members that are in both. So it would be really hard to have a build off between us. lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica

chevyguy97 said:


> LMAO well lets just hope they don't ever have a build off between the two. there are a few members that are in both. So it would be really hard to have a build off between us. lol


Lol feel u bro let me run an idea i had by u homie let me know wat u think i just ran it by homie Digg its sum diff hasnt been done before thought it b cool an fun to try a 2013 battle of d model car club of d year i can have a bad ass plack made wit d club of d year name on it would prob b d biggest an most intresting build off yet for all d MCC's dat would like to rep an particepate just an idea wats ur opinion on it homie?


----------



## darkside customs

Piña, I would be down for that ... I think thats a bad ass idea


----------



## pina's LRM replica

darkside customs said:


> Piña, I would be down for that ... I think thats a bad ass idea


Thx bro was thinkin d same thing just gotta run it by d other model clubs here on lay it low an see whos down to jump this off


----------



## chevyguy97

lay-C-boy, more pic's in my build room.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Heres a 1959 Impala LowRider built in 1/87 scale.


----------



## bugs-one

That's a bad ass truck, chevyguy. Came out clean.

Halfass, that '59 looks nice. Its a trip you doing it on such a small scale.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Oh man, that thing is small!!!!!!!!! Came out sweet though


----------



## darkside customs

Keep up the great work guys!


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

chevyguy97 said:


>



as a minitrucker in a past life...this is so rad!


----------



## chevyguy97

Thanks for the comps guys.


----------



## grimreaper69

:wave:


----------



## darkside customs

:wave:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

halfasskustoms said:


> Heres a 1959 Impala LowRider built in 1/87 scale.


that's pretty dope, how big is that in comparison to the usual 1/25?


----------



## SlammdSonoma

That's clean man.. those some of the wheels I cast up for ya?


----------



## grimreaper69

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> that's pretty dope, how big is that in comparison to the usual 1/25?


Smaller than a Hot Wheels.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Im pretty sure its 1/78... I got a 49 merc and a 4 door explorer and a early 70s blazer to do in that scale. Both him and kevin morrison got me into doing those..if I get a chance haha.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Its 1/87th scale. Half the size of a HotWheels. So very very small.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Here's a lil better pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Here's a 49 shoebox in that same scale.


----------



## darkside customs

Bringing this to the top....

Reasons I don't post much on this site anymore is the fact FB has become the new home for most of the top dogs and old kats....
Nice builds Sam...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Im still here and building these small lil cars still. Built this for my homie Kevin Morrison.

















Also built this 48 ford sled.


----------



## KingSw1$h

Glad to see someone still building in here. Lookin good,bro.


----------



## darkside customs

I'm still here, I'll post some stuff, just usually on FB more now...


----------



## darkside customs




----------



## darkside customs

Interior is pretty much done...


----------



## bigdogg323

:uh: the virus is back^^^^^


----------



## darkside customs

bigdogg323 said:


> :uh: the virus is back^^^^^


WTF!?!


----------



## DJLATIN

darkside customs said:


> WTF!?!


Not you, there was a spam account that posted in this topic. I deleted/banned it.


----------



## darkside customs

Right on bro


----------



## sneekyg909

:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## bigdogg323

sneekyg909 said:


> :roflmao::facepalm:


------------>


----------



## DJLATIN

sneekyg909 said:


> :roflmao::facepalm:


:roflmao:


----------



## DJLATIN

bigdogg323 said:


> ------------>


:roflmao:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Im still here. 1 of the few. Just finished this 1/87 scale Grease Lighting. Its the only one in this scale in the whole world.


----------

